# Lets chat



## Spaniel mad

Thought i would start a thread where we can all come and have a chat

nice things only, Please no arguements as im hoping this thread can keep going and going

We can talk about anything on here from how our day has been to us crying over a something weepy

OK OK i cried when Belle died in Home and Away lol

happy chatting x


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Thought i would start a thread where we can all come and have a chat
> 
> nice things only, Please no arguements as im hoping this thread can keep going and going
> 
> We can talk about anything on here from how our day has been to us crying over a something weepy
> 
> OK OK i cried when Belle died in Home and Away lol
> 
> happy chatting x


I'm in. Can we have a laugh too? haha. You can count me in.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I'm in. Can we have a laugh too? haha. You can count me in.


We can laugh, chat, cry, tell our deepest darkest secrets just no arguements lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*aww i nearly cried when 2 of my kittens left me today to go with their new owners  and still not had our dinner the pork is still cooking  *


----------



## brackensmom

hi i am in too, well i have had a lovely relazing day today, took Bracken out for walk in the sunshine, and he had a good swim in lake and chased ducks.


----------



## brackensmom

Wow i have just realised i am now a VIP member hooray for me


----------



## sophiew

I've spent the day shopping for puppy stuff (wishing away the next 3 weeks!) and trying to find a good dog training club in the area....

Now trying to decide what I can have for dinner!

Sophie
x


----------



## Baby Bordie

Im in....  I love a good laugh! 

Well today i had a great day, But a tearful one, not for me, For my mum, So shes been stressed out of her mind, and im having somekind of chicken for dinner....


----------



## Spaniel mad

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww i nearly cried when 2 of my kittens left me today to go with their new owners  and still not had our dinner the pork is still cooking  *


Aww its horrible when they leave. Im dreading it when the pups leave me 



brackensmom said:


> Wow i have just realised i am now a VIP member hooray for me


Congrats to you xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Im in....  I love a good laugh!
> 
> Well today i had a great day, But a tearful one, not for me, For my mum, So shes been stressed out of her mind, and im having somekind of chicken for dinner....


I hope you Mum is OK. Go give her a hug


----------



## rebenda

Spaniel mad said:


> Thought i would start a thread where we can all come and have a chat
> 
> nice things only, Please no arguements as im hoping this thread can keep going and going
> 
> We can talk about anything on here from how our day has been to us crying over a something weepy
> 
> OK OK i cried when Belle died in Home and Away lol
> 
> happy chatting x


omg i cried when belle died as well!! id been purposly not watching the program all week so i wouldnt watch it and i got round to my friends and they were watching it so mean to kill her off

and sorry if i spoil it for anyone but bridget in neighbours!!!theres just no need theyr so happy just having a baby

oh btw im in!! deff!! had a really lazy day today! popped to shops and thats bout it after sorting animals, really shudda gone to the gym but being really lazy today, back to work tomorrow and im on earlys woohoo...


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> I hope you Mum is OK. Go give her a hug


Yep, Shes fine now, I did, and that made her so happy she started crying again... Mums..... :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

rebenda said:


> omg i cried when belle died as well!! id been purposly not watching the program all week so i wouldnt watch it and i got round to my friends and they were watching it so mean to kill her off
> 
> and sorry if i spoil it for anyone but bridget in neighbours!!!theres just no need theyr so happy just having a baby
> 
> oh btw im in!! deff!! had a really lazy day today! popped to shops and thats bout it after sorting animals, really shudda gone to the gym but being really lazy today, back to work tomorrow and im on earlys woohoo...


What happened to bridget i missed it. i got to the bit where har dad tried phoning Dec



Baby Bordie said:


> Yep, Shes fine now, I did, and that made her so happy she started crying again... Mums..... :001_tt2:


Aww PMT me thinks lol


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Yep, Shes fine now, I did, and that made her so happy she started crying again... Mums..... :001_tt2:


Oh James that was a lovely thing to do for your mom,


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> What happened to bridget i missed it. i got to the bit where har dad tried phoning Dec
> 
> Aww PMT me thinks lol


 Whats a PMT?


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> hi i am in too, well i have had a lovely relazing day today, took Bracken out for walk in the sunshine, and he had a good swim in lake and chased ducks.


 chased the duck's. I took Ben out on his to send all my phesant's home out the way of mr fox. then he had a nice swim in the pond.


----------



## Baby Bordie

brackensmom said:


> Oh James that was a lovely thing to do for your mom,


Lol, Make her cry, Or hug her, Im proud about both.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Classyellie

I'm in  

I took my son out for Sunday lunch, we took the dogs with us and had a lovely walk after   happy, happy days


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Whats a PMT?


Womens monthlys lol


----------



## rebenda

Spaniel mad said:


> What happened to bridget i missed it. i got to the bit where har dad tried phoning Dec
> 
> Aww PMT me thinks lol


i dont think its happend yet i read the mag for like 2 weeks of what happens so dont know when it happens, but she ends up in hospital has an operation but dies from her injuries so so mean,

and im sorry again if i spoilt it for anyone


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Womens monthlys lol


 Omg.... I better grab the bucket then..... :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

rebenda said:


> i dont think its happend yet i read the mag for like 2 weeks of what happens so dont know when it happens, but she ends up in hospital has an operation but dies from her injuries so so mean,
> 
> and im sorry again if i spoilt it for anyone


Typical

They always do things like that

Like Danielle in eastenders


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Omg.... I better grab the bucket then..... :001_tt2:


Chocolate and loads of it

Does the trick for me lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I'm in
> 
> I took my son out for Sunday lunch, we took the dogs with us and had a lovely walk after   happy, happy days


Sounds like you had the perfect day x


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Chocolate and loads of it
> 
> Does the trick for me lol


Lol, Is it true if you drink milk during "PMT" You're boobs get bigger?


----------



## rebenda

Spaniel mad said:


> Typical
> 
> They always do things like that
> 
> Like Danielle in eastenders


I know sometimes us viewers just want them to have a happy ending!!!!

lol well i do anyway!

did someone mention chocolate???? i wunt mind some of that!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Is it true if you drink milk during "PMT" You're boobs get bigger?


PMSL never heard that one before


----------



## rebenda

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Is it true if you drink milk during "PMT" You're boobs get bigger?


If it is then im on the milk next time!!! lol


----------



## Guest

I've been sat in my back yard today with the dogs. There's the ice cream van coming down my road again.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSL never heard that one before


Lol, All the girls in our school keep on bringing in milk, and we asked them why, And they said that? Maybe if you dink chocolate milk they get smaller!  :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## barneythore

had a good day today my daughter and grandson came for sunday dinner and my oldest son came for dinner too then took dogs a walk to feed the swans then just came on pf


----------



## Spaniel mad

rebenda said:


> I know sometimes us viewers just want them to have a happy ending!!!!
> 
> lol well i do anyway!
> 
> did someone mention chocolate???? i wunt mind some of that!


I have a fridge full

including a HUGE bag of buttons lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

I had such a bad hangover this morning :-( Did manage to eat my fry up, bramble got it all! 

Have also just realised I can't remember my pin for my credit card so can't afford to get to work tomorrow, don't know what to do!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

barneythore said:


> had a good day today my daughter and grandson came for sunday dinner and my oldest son came for dinner too then took dogs a walk to feed the swans then just came on pf


Aww its been lovely weather aswell


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I had such a bad hangover this morning :-( Did manage to eat my fry up, bramble got it all!
> 
> Have also just realised I can't remember my pin for my credit card so can't afford to get to work tomorrow, don't know what to do!!


Phone in sick and chat on here all day lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Hehe I'd love to, but after the drama from Saturday i really want to go!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Hehe I'd love to, but after the drama from Saturday i really want to go!


What happened??

being nosey


----------



## Baby Bordie

I feel unloved... My post was not quoted by spanielmad, But everyone elses did.....  :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> What happened??
> 
> being nosey


yeah me being nosey too, what happened?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> What happened??
> 
> being nosey


One of my co workers went out with some others from work on friday, got trollied and didn't turn up till 11:30 when we start at 9, boss was fuming! He was so hungover, tried to blame it on bad food, but we'd had to call other co worker to see if he could come in and he said they were out late.

Also selling my laptop to my boss' son. I hate being poor :-(

Did realise i lived near you either!!


----------



## nat1979

I have a had a lovely day and am off out to walk the dogs shortly


----------



## rebenda

Spaniel mad said:


> I have a fridge full
> 
> including a HUGE bag of buttons lol


You have to share!!! cant keep all that to urself especially when people like me dont have any in the house because im trying to be good!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> I feel unloved... My post was not quoted by spanielmad, But everyone elses did.....  :smilewinkgrin:


I did quote your post


----------



## Spaniel mad

rebenda said:


> You have to share!!! cant keep all that to urself especially when people like me dont have any in the house because im trying to be good!


I will share

Come round lol


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Make her cry, Or hug her, Im proud about both.... :001_tt2:


oh james i meant hugging her when she was upset, but yes sometimes that does make us women cry even more, when we are upset and someone shows you they care we are funny creatures


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> One of my co workers went out with some others from work on friday, got trollied and didn't turn up till 11:30 when we start at 9, boss was fuming! He was so hungover, tried to blame it on bad food, but we'd had to call other co worker to see if he could come in and he said they were out late.
> 
> Also selling my laptop to my boss' son. I hate being poor :-(
> 
> Did realise i lived near you either!!


Where bouts are you??



nat1979 said:


> I have a had a lovely day and am off out to walk the dogs shortly


have a lovely walk x


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> I did quote your post


Not the one at the end of page 3..... :001_tt2:


----------



## rebenda

Spaniel mad said:


> I will share
> 
> Come round lol


okie

on me way round!!

how long u reckon it takes to get from manchester to reading??


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Not the one at the end of page 3..... :001_tt2:


Its a bit hard to keep on top. i will go and look now lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Its a bit hard to keep on top. i will go and look now lol


Lol, good on ya..... :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, All the girls in our school keep on bringing in milk, and we asked them why, And they said that? Maybe if you dink chocolate milk they get smaller!  :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:


PMSL

You will have to ask them to do that lol


----------



## brackensmom

just popping to shop to go and get 4 pints of milk, to test this theory out,


----------



## Baby Bordie

brackensmom said:


> just popping to shop to go and get 4 pints of milk, to test this theory out,


Lmao, you sure? 4 pints might mean 4 cup sizes...... :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> just popping to shop to go and get 4 pints of milk, to test this theory out,


PMSL

I have strawberry milkshake in the fridge

Only flavour i like

Wonder what will happen????!!!!!????


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, you sure? 4 pints might mean 4 cup sizes...... :001_tt2:


yeah she better take it easy or she might not fit through my door lol


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, you sure? 4 pints might mean 4 cup sizes...... :001_tt2:


that will do fine, i am not a very blessed woman, LOL


----------



## 3 red dogs

just adding to this thread as i need to get to the magic 5000 tonight, its been dragging on to long!!


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah she better take it easy or she might not fit through my door lol


yeah you might have to extend it, especially if i eat all the cookies and chocolate stash you have.


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> just adding to this thread as i need to get to the magic 5000 tonight, its been dragging on to long!!


PMSL keep it coming lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> yeah you might have to extend it, especially if i eat all the cookies and chocolate stash you have.


OH god

You will have to stay in the extension as it has patio doors lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

I Just asked the Mrs if when she was a wee girl if she lived on a dairy farm.. She has no idea what i'm talking about, the evidence is staring me in the face, so to speak!


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> I Just asked the Mrs if when she was a wee girl if she lived on a dairy farm.. She has no idea what i'm talking about, the evidence is staring me in the face, so to speak!


HA HA HA

You make me laugh


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Where bouts are you??


Twyford 

I just ate my dinner and i am stuffed! SOOO good!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Twyford
> 
> I just ate my dinner and i am stuffed! SOOO good!


Not too far from me i dont think

My dinner was scrummy

I cooked a roast lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

spare ribs for me tonight, and the Mrs has a glass of milk with hers!


----------



## brackensmom

3 red dogs said:


> spare ribs for me tonight, and the Mrs has a glass of milk with hers!


LOL, by the sounds of it she doesnt need anymore!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> spare ribs for me tonight, and the Mrs has a glass of milk with hers!


PMSL stop it


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Not too far from me i dont think
> 
> My dinner was scrummy
> 
> I cooked a roast lol


Yummm. We have jelly and ice cream for dessert!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Yummm. We have jelly and ice cream for dessert!!


I love strawberry jelly

Im just eating chocolate cake


----------



## 3 red dogs

shes the only girl i ever knew that wen we walked into a room together, they would announce our arrival thus
Ladys and Gentleman Mr Red and his Wife's Chest, the rest of her follows shortly!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I love strawberry jelly
> 
> Im just eating chocolate cake


I'd love some chocolate cake, i sent oh out to get cheesecake for dessert and he came home with jelly....


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> shes the only girl i ever knew that wen we walked into a room together, they would announce our arrival thus
> Ladys and Gentleman Mr Red and his Wife's Chest, the rest of her follows shortly!!


OMG she would kill you if she knew what you was saying


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I'd love some chocolate cake, i sent oh out to get cheesecake for dessert and he came home with jelly....


PMSL

Men are useless


----------



## 3 red dogs

lifeizsweet said:


> I'd love some chocolate cake, i sent oh out to get cheesecake for dessert and he came home with jelly....


and that is a problem because?? Seems very normal to me.. i got out for a loaf of bread and come home with a set of spark plugs for the car.. very logical i think


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> I'd love some chocolate cake, i sent oh out to get cheesecake for dessert and he came home with jelly....


Oh no how bad is that, i would be well p***ed off with that, men are useless just dont get it!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSL
> 
> Men are useless


I know! He's got no idea of how to save money, if he really wanted jelly he should of bought the cubes and we could of made it, but he decided to spend about £3 on a waitrose pot of ready made strawberry jelly! MADNESS.


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> and that is a problem because?? Seems very normal to me.. i got out for a loaf of bread and come home with a set of spark plugs for the car.. very logical i think


Well coming from a man what more can we expect


----------



## sequeena

I'm trying to pack up the house. Managed to do some stuff but have to leave most of it for the OH. His orders


----------



## Baby Bordie

Im back.... From outta space......


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I know! He's got no idea of how to save money, if he really wanted jelly he should of bought the cubes and we could of made it, but he decided to spend about £3 on a waitrose pot of ready made strawberry jelly! MADNESS.


Im gona make some jelly for tomorrow lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

sequeena said:


> I'm trying to pack up the house. Managed to do some stuff but have to leave most of it for the OH. His orders


I would aswell lol



Baby Bordie said:


> Im back.... From outta space......


Where did you go???


----------



## lifeizsweet

3 red dogs said:


> and that is a problem because?? Seems very normal to me.. i got out for a loaf of bread and come home with a set of spark plugs for the car.. very logical i think


I wouldn't of minded if he got jelly ( the cubes to save money) and the cheesecake! I really wanted a chocolate cheesecake :-(



brackensmom said:


> Oh no how bad is that, i would be well p***ed off with that, men are useless just dont get it!!


I had to pretend to be proud ( you know men like praise when they do a task that is an everyday thing for a woman - like if they hoover they leave the hoover in the middle of the room just so you can see they did it) 
But i really wanted cheesecake


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> I would aswell lol
> 
> Where did you go???


I went to have dinner, Was lovely..


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> I went to have dinner, Was lovely..


Is your Mum OK now??


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Im gona make some jelly for tomorrow lol


Dooo it! Do you have novelty jelly moulds? They're the best


----------



## 3 red dogs

lifeizsweet said:


> I know! He's got no idea of how to save money, if he really wanted jelly he should of bought the cubes and we could of made it, but he decided to spend about £3 on a waitrose pot of ready made strawberry jelly! MADNESS.


Whooooooooa!!
Now looking at this from a mans point of view.. i'll try to explain it in female terms..lol * dodges a rolling pin that just got thrown at me via the puter screeen* 
The idea behind paying £3 for a ready made jelly rather then 50p for the cubes was because when your dear beloved hubby got home he woulda presented the cubes to you and the 1st words you woulda said is
''What you buy that for, it means i gotta make that now to, and i wont have time coz the wall paper needs stripping, the car needs cleaning, the baby needs changing, the yard needs sweeping, the dogs need walking, and i just cant fit everything in in one day..''
So out of the kindness of his heart he spent an extra £2.50 to save you having to make the jelly yaself.. When it comes down to it, we do al these things for you girls, and you never seem to reliese its for your own good, to help you out.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Dooo it! Do you have novelty jelly moulds? They're the best


No actually we dont

Where would i get some from??


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> Whooooooooa!!
> Now looking at this from a mans point of view.. i'll try to explain it in female terms..lol * dodges a rolling pin that just got thrown at me via the puter screeen*
> The idea behind paying £3 for a ready made jelly rather then 50p for the cubes was because when your dear beloved hubby got home he woulda presented the cubes to you and the 1st words you woulda said is
> ''What you buy that for, it means i gotta make that now to, and i wont have time coz the wall paper needs stripping, the car needs cleaning, the baby needs changing, the yard needs sweeping, the dogs need walking, and i just cant fit everything in in one day..''
> So out of the kindness of his heart he spent an extra £2.50 to save you having to make the jelly yaself.. When it comes down to it, we do al these things for you girls, and you never seem to reliese its for your own good, to help you out.


HA HA HA

Any excuse


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Is your Mum OK now??


Yep, But started getting teary again.... She was saying how handsome she thought i was at the show today..... ut:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Yep, But started getting teary again.... She was saying how handsome she thought i was at the show today..... ut:


She deffo needs chocolate

go and buy her some lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

Spaniel mad said:


> She deffo needs chocolate
> 
> go and buy her some lol


But for God Sake Small Boy don't come home with a ready made Jelly, shes go nuts!!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> She deffo needs chocolate
> 
> go and buy her some lol


Lol, I have got some here, she having a bit now!  Shes loving this special treatment.... :001_tt2:


----------



## lifeizsweet

3 red dogs said:


> Whooooooooa!!
> Now looking at this from a mans point of view.. i'll try to explain it in female terms..lol * dodges a rolling pin that just got thrown at me via the puter screeen*
> The idea behind paying £3 for a ready made jelly rather then 50p for the cubes was because when your dear beloved hubby got home he woulda presented the cubes to you and the 1st words you woulda said is
> ''What you buy that for, it means i gotta make that now to, and i wont have time coz the wall paper needs stripping, the car needs cleaning, the baby needs changing, the yard needs sweeping, the dogs need walking, and i just cant fit everything in in one day..''
> So out of the kindness of his heart he spent an extra £2.50 to save you having to make the jelly yaself.. When it comes down to it, we do al these things for you girls, and you never seem to reliese its for your own good, to help you out.


either that or he probably doesn't realise jelly comes in cubes.....



Spaniel mad said:


> No actually we dont
> 
> Where would i get some from??


Not sure! We've always had ours, no idea where you'd get them, I guess a supermarket might do them? They can't be expensive


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, I have got some here, she having a bit now!  Shes loving this special treatment.... :001_tt2:


A nice foot massage will go down nice aswell


----------



## lifeizsweet

3 red dogs said:


> But for God Sake Small Boy don't come home with a ready made Jelly, shes go nuts!!!


hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im really glad i started this thread now

:001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> A nice foot massage will go down nice aswell


 No way, are you crazy.... These are 50 year old feet we are talking about! :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> No way, are you crazy.... These are 50 year old feet we are talking about! :001_tt2:


Shes your Mum

she deserves it


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Shes your Mum
> 
> she deserves it


Maybe so..... Ill do a quick massage.....


----------



## 3 red dogs

Spaniel mad said:


> Im really glad i started this thread now
> 
> :001_tt2:


Best Giggle i had all day!!
Well thats not strictly True.. 
You know how you girls always say 'I Know' When us men tell you anything.. well i was getting a bit peed at this, so this morning while Mrs Red was in bed i popped up the road to the local farm and borrowed one of there pigs, i came home and lead it up the stairs all quiet like and put it in the bath. 
20 mins later the mrs got up and went up stairs to take a bath, i waited for the screams, and oh boy i wasn't dissappointed, she came flying down the stairs towel floating behind her screaming ..
RED!!! RED!!!! THERES A PIG IN THE BATH!!!!!! 
I calmly turned to her and said ' I Know' revenge is so good!!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Lmao, Thats typical red for you.... A bigger shock would have been you lying in the bath.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> Best Giggle i had all day!!
> Well thats not strictly True..
> You know how you girls always say 'I Know' When us men tell you anything.. well i was getting a bit peed at this, so this morning while Mrs Red was in bed i popped up the road to the local farm and borrowed one of there pigs, i came home and lead it up the stairs all quiet like and put it in the bath.
> 20 mins later the mrs got up and went up stairs to take a bath, i waited for the screams, and oh boy i wasn't dissappointed, she came flying down the stairs towel floating behind her screaming ..
> RED!!! RED!!!! THERES A PIG IN THE BATH!!!!!!
> I calmly turned to her and said ' I Know' revenge is so good!!!


I think i would have crapped myself lol

You are soooo funny but soooo evil


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, Thats typical red for you.... A bigger shock would have been you lying in the bath.... :001_tt2:


HA HA Great one James


----------



## 3 red dogs

how can you say that Small Boy.. Just look at my stunning Features!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> how can you say that Small Boy.. Just look at my stunning Features!!!
> 
> View attachment 30390


Love the pink panties lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Well then, You doing burlesque under the foam with those nipple tassels..... :001_tt2:


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone. How you all doing tonight?


----------



## 3 red dogs

Baby Bordie said:


> Well then, You doing burlesque under the foam with those nipple tassels..... :001_tt2:


pmsl small Boy.. sercretly i think your almost as nuts as I am.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. How you all doing tonight?


Evening

Im great thanx

How are you????


----------



## Spaniel mad

Is anyone watching X Factor????


----------



## 3 red dogs

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. How you all doing tonight?


we are all doing ok here Jo, its all a bit out of hand, but we are having a bit of a giggle.. to the point that spaniel mad is on the verge of a hysterical breakdown i think.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Watching Jamie at home and just about to eat my jelly!


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. How you all doing tonight?


Evening Jo.... Im doing good... And you?



3 red dogs said:


> pmsl small Boy.. sercretly i think your almost as nuts as I am.


Me? Nuts??? NOOOO!  What do you think Ria?


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> we are all doing ok here Jo, its all a bit out of hand, but we are having a bit of a giggle.. to the point that spaniel mad is on the verge of a hysterical breakdown i think.


You are so right

I think i have actually peed myself laughing

i will just quickly move myself from the seat, place a puppy here and say the puppy did it lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Me? Nuts??? NOOOO!  What do you think Ria?


Not as nuts as Red lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Is anyone watching X Factor????


Yep lmao, That relative group were rubbish..... How could there family's think they are good?????? ut:


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> You are so right
> 
> I think i have actually peed myself laughing
> 
> i will just quickly move myself from the seat, place a puppy here and say the puppy did it lol


great plan Ria, just let me know which seat it was when i come over, i will make sure i dont sit on it.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> You are so right
> 
> I think i have actually peed myself laughing
> 
> i will just quickly move myself from the seat, place a puppy here and say the puppy did it lol


Lmao, Or keep your but there, and say your in PMT :001_tt2: :wink5:



Spaniel mad said:


> Not as nuts as Red lol


Thanks, see nipple tassler?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Yep lmao, That relative group were rubbish..... How could there family's think they are good?????? ut:


Coz they are all tone deaf lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

Spaniel mad said:


> You are so right
> 
> I think i have actually peed myself laughing
> 
> i will just quickly move myself from the seat, place a puppy here and say the puppy did it lol


pity you aint got a pig in the bath hun, you coulda blamed that.. they 'go longer' then a puppy!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> great plan Ria, just let me know which seat it was when i come over, i will make sure i dont sit on it.


The seat closest to the window in case i forget lol


----------



## vickie1985

evening all......headache here, bit of a cough, and my rash is looking awfull! i feel dirty lol

cant wait to see the dr tomorrow.

hope everyones well x


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> pity you aint got a pig in the bath hun, you coulda blamed that.. they 'go longer' then a puppy!!


maybe i could place all 11 puppies here lol


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> The seat closest to the window in case i forget lol


great thanks for the tip off, i think with all this milk i am drinking i might wet myself in a minute also.


----------



## JoWDC

Gah - giving up on multi-quotes at the moment.

I'm good thanks. Everything is quite here compared to yesterday - the cats met a hyper-active 4 year old for the first time. I think they both need valium now to get over that experience. - no hang on, change that to me & the other half, plus the cats need it.

Will have to read the thread back a bit to find out has made Spaniel mad pee they're pants.

Not watching x-factor, wouldn't be allowed anyway.


----------



## Spaniel mad

vickie1985 said:


> evening all......headache here, bit of a cough, and my rash is looking awfull! i feel dirty lol
> 
> cant wait to see the dr tomorrow.
> 
> hope everyones well x


Oh Vickie i hope you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## JoWDC

vickie1985 said:


> evening all......headache here, bit of a cough, and my rash is looking awfull! i feel dirty lol
> 
> cant wait to see the dr tomorrow.
> 
> hope everyones well x


Rash - what's up hun?


----------



## brackensmom

vickie1985 said:


> evening all......headache here, bit of a cough, and my rash is looking awfull! i feel dirty lol
> 
> cant wait to see the dr tomorrow.
> 
> hope everyones well x


Aww sorry you are not well Vickie, hope the doc can have an answer for you on your rash, i can totally symathise with you, i suffer with a rare skin condition that causes a bad rash, and itches terrible sometimes.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Lmao

Simon - "What would you name your album"
Steve lee - "When you believe"
Simon - "Good name, What song are you going to sing"
Steve lee - "When you believe" LMAO


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> great thanks for the tip off, i think with all this milk i am drinking i might wet myself in a minute also.


Are the boobs any bigger yet??



JoWDC said:


> Gah - giving up on multi-quotes at the moment.
> 
> I'm good thanks. Everything is quite here compared to yesterday - the cats met a hyper-active 4 year old for the first time. I think they both need valium now to get over that experience. - no hang on, change that to me & the other half, plus the cats need it.
> 
> Will have to read the thread back a bit to find out has made Spaniel mad pee they're pants.
> 
> Not watching x-factor, wouldn't be allowed anyway.


Aww i have loads of Valium if you need it, come and collect but bring a nose peg to cover the smell of my urine lol


----------



## vickie1985

JoWDC said:


> Rash - what's up hun?


i dont know but its getting worse by the day, i posted in the health department, theres a few pics, see what you think 
its a bit worse today too. its just speading fast now, was very slow at 1st


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao
> 
> Simon - "What would you name your album"
> Steve lee - "When you believe"
> Simon - "Good name, What song are you going to sing"
> Steve lee - "When you believe" LMAO


He made me pee myself laughing again lol

Damn, im running out of spaces to sit

How many times can a puppy pee in 10 minutes???


----------



## bucksmum

Spaniel mad said:


> Love the pink panties lol


Ooooo.....is that one of those noisy pouches that spaniel mad told me all about this morning????


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> He made me pee myself laughing again lol
> 
> Damn, im running out of spaces to sit
> 
> How many times can a puppy pee in 10 minutes???


Well you have like 20! Lol, This guys amazing apparently!!!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

bucksmum said:


> Ooooo.....is that one of those noisy pouches that spaniel mad told me all about this morning????


PMSL stop it please, i have now peed all over one sofa


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Well you have like 20! Lol, This guys amazing apparently!!!!!!


No 11 springer pups

2 cocker puppies and 4 big dogs

i dont think i can blame it on the big dogs


----------



## 3 red dogs

I'm thinking Spaniel Mad might do well to invest in some Tena Ladies!! she seems to have a permanent leak!!


----------



## Acacia86

Anyone else think Simon Cowell is hot??

I do, i always have :001_wub::001_tt1: i want him..............hmmmm!!!! 

How good is that Andrew?? Wow!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

It looks like Dani has had chocolate milk during the bleeding *PERIOD* Like the pun lmao......


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> I'm thinking Spaniel Mad might do well to invest in some Tena Ladies!! she seems to have a permanent leak!!


Well stop making me laugh lol



Acacia86 said:


> Anyone else think Simon Cowell is hot??
> 
> I do, i always have :001_wub::001_tt1: i want him..............hmmmm!!!!
> 
> How good is that Andrew?? Wow!!


Simon Cowell hot??

You should have gone to specsavers


----------



## Acacia86

Spaniel mad said:


> Well stop making me laugh lol
> 
> Simon Cowell hot??
> 
> You should have gone to specsavers


LOL!!! I know lots of people say that! But i love him!! I am quite strange in my taste of celeb men..................lol!!!

xx


----------



## lifeizsweet

i am stuffed! jelly is filling!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Acacia86 said:


> LOL!!! I know lots of people say that! But i love him!! I am quite strange in my taste of celeb men..................lol!!!
> 
> xx


I gotta say, he don't do begger all for me!!


----------



## vickie1985

lifeizsweet said:


> i am stuffed! jelly is filling!


lol so is this chocolate


----------



## JoWDC

3 red dogs said:


> I gotta say, he don't do begger all for me!!


We'd all be worried if he did Red!


----------



## Baby Bordie

SIMON COWEL!  Lol, My mum thinks hes "Sexy" too, But i think its just all aged women..... :001_tt2:  I think cheryl is :drool:


----------



## Acacia86

3 red dogs said:


> I gotta say, he don't do begger all for me!!


LOL!! I didn't think you would...........


----------



## JoWDC

vickie1985 said:


> lol so is this chocolate


mmmm Chocolate. Just had dinner, so maybe i should have that for desert.


----------



## lifeizsweet

vickie1985 said:


> lol so is this chocolate


I LOVE chocolate! 
Have none in the house because i have no self control :-(


----------



## 3 red dogs

JoWDC said:


> We'd all be worried if he did Red!


not least of which would be him Jo!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I LOVE chocolate!
> Have none in the house because i have no self control :-(


I usually have none in the house 'cos the OH eats it before i get a look in - even when its brought as a pressie for me.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> i am stuffed! jelly is filling!


When i have my jelly im gonna grate chocolate on top lol


----------



## Acacia86

Baby Bordie said:


> SIMON COWEL!  Lol, My mum thinks hes "Sexy" too, But i think its just all aged women..... :001_tt2:  I think cheryl is :drool:


Oi!! I am not aged! I am 23! You cheeky sod! lol!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> I usually have none in the house 'cos the OH eats it before i get a look in - even when its brought as a pressie for me.


I would kill anyone who took my chocolate

lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Acacia86 said:


> Oi!! I am not aged! I am 23! You cheeky sod! lol!!


LMAO


----------



## JoWDC

Acacia86 said:


> Oi!! I am not aged! I am 23! You cheeky sod! lol!!


Everyone on here is aged to Baby Bordie though.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> When i have my jelly im gonna grate chocolate on top lol


good idea! I'm going to add jelly cubes to the weekly shop i think!


----------



## vickie1985

JoWDC said:


> Everyone on here is aged to Baby Bordie though.


lol i agree.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Everyone on here is aged to Baby Bordie though.


Yeah bless him Jess and Steph

Sometimes forget they are babies lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> good idea! I'm going to add jelly cubes to the weekly shop i think!


Get the crystals

They set faster lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Acacia86 said:


> Oi!! I am not aged! I am 23! You cheeky sod! lol!!


Lol, just making sure..... :001_tt2: You never know who might be behind that screen


----------



## 3 red dogs

lifeizsweet said:


> good idea! I'm going to add jelly cubes to the weekly shop i think!


so thats Jelly Cubes for lifeizsweet, and tena ladys for spanial mad... oh sorry girls, i'm just compiling a list of things you lot want just in case we ever meet up.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah bless him Jess and Steph
> 
> Sometimes forget they are babies lol


Forgive my ignorance, but which username is Steph?

It's too easy for everyone to ignore ages on here - especially when the youngsters seem to be wiser in their philosphophies & ways than the adults.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Get the crystals
> 
> They set faster lol


Will do!

Bramble is going absolutely mental, he's running round the house with an attachement for the hose like a madman,


----------



## JoWDC

3 red dogs said:


> so thats Jelly Cubes for lifeizsweet, and tena ladys for spanial mad... oh sorry girls, i'm just compiling a list of things you lot want just in case we ever meet up.


Chocolate for me pretty please.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Everyone on here is aged to Baby Bordie though.





vickie1985 said:


> lol i agree.





Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah bless him Jess and Steph
> 
> Sometimes forget they are babies lol


You never know.... I might be a grandpa in disguise..... :001_tt2:


----------



## brackensmom

this thread is great, well done for starting it Ria, will rep you shortly, sadly not noticed boobs getting bigger yet, but maybe in the morning i will have to rush out and get a new bra LOL...


----------



## vickie1985

JoWDC said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but which username is Steph?
> 
> It's too easy for everyone to ignore ages on here - especially when the youngsters seem to be wiser in their philosphophies & ways than the adults.


lol i know exactly what you mean. i would sometimes mistake myself for been younger than them


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but which username is Steph?
> 
> It's too easy for everyone to ignore ages on here - especially when the youngsters seem to be wiser in their philosphophies & ways than the adults.


Much more mature than red..... :001_tt2:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Baby Bordie said:


> You never know.... I might be a grandpa in disguise..... :001_tt2:


so oyur not playing Oliver at all, your doing the Fagan Bit!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> so thats Jelly Cubes for lifeizsweet, and tena ladys for spanial mad... oh sorry girls, i'm just compiling a list of things you lot want just in case we ever meet up.


Shell i expect some in my xmas stocking??



JoWDC said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but which username is Steph?
> 
> It's too easy for everyone to ignore ages on here - especially when the youngsters seem to be wiser in their philosphophies & ways than the adults.


she was cassiesmum and is now furia



lifeizsweet said:


> Will do!
> 
> Bramble is going absolutely mental, he's running round the house with an attachement for the hose like a madman,


lol


----------



## brackensmom

3 red dogs said:


> so thats Jelly Cubes for lifeizsweet, and tena ladys for spanial mad... oh sorry girls, i'm just compiling a list of things you lot want just in case we ever meet up.


can you add on your list,one of your mrs bra's if this milk thing works LMAO


----------



## vickie1985

JoWDC said:


> Chocolate for me pretty please.


you have me wondering what chocolate jelly would taste like......


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> this thread is great, well done for starting it Ria, will rep you shortly, sadly not noticed boobs getting bigger yet, but maybe in the morning i will have to rush out and get a new bra LOL...


Thanx. I shell expect an update tomorrow on the boobs front lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

brackensmom said:


> this thread is great, well done for starting it Ria, will rep you shortly, sadly not noticed boobs getting bigger yet, but maybe in the morning i will have to rush out and get a new bra LOL...


 As i said 1 pint - 1 cup size...... :001_tt2: So get drinking them pints.... Thats if you need it.... Tomorrow you will be drinking chocolate milk because you have Double I's.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

vickie1985 said:


> you have me wondering what chocolate jelly would taste like......


Anything chocolate is yum lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> As i said 1 pint - 1 cup size...... :001_tt2: So get drinking them pints.... Thats if you need it.... Tomorrow you will be drinking chocolate milk because you have Double I's.... :001_tt2:


James please ask your friends what drinking strawberry milkshake does


----------



## 3 red dogs

bo point in putting a tena lady down ya stocking hun, ain't gonna do much there unless 
A) you dribble long distance
B) your a better aim then us men!!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

3 red dogs said:


> so oyur not playing Oliver at all, your doing the Fagan Bit!!!


Nope, because im in disguise.... ut: Remember that makeup thread....


----------



## vickie1985

Baby Bordie said:


> As i said 1 pint - 1 cup size...... :001_tt2: So get drinking them pints.... Thats if you need it.... Tomorrow you will be drinking chocolate milk because you have Double I's.... :001_tt2:


lol if thats how it works my fella should have massive boobs!! lol


----------



## Acacia86

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, just making sure..... :001_tt2: You never know who might be behind that screen


 where did you find that picture..................now my cover is blown.......damn.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> James please ask your friends what drinking strawberry milkshake does


Makes your nipples bigger..... :001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie

Acacia86 said:


> where did you find that picture..................now my cover is blown.......damn.


 I have my contacts.... watch out! :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> bo point in putting a tena lady down ya stocking hun, ain't gonna do much there unless
> A) you dribble long distance
> B) your a better aim then us men!!!


You never know red, you never know lol


----------



## brackensmom

yes anything chocolate is good, i used to make jelly with muller light yogurts, not done that for ages, may try that again, strawberry jelly, with choc yogurt was lovely.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Makes your nipples bigger..... :001_tt2:


Damn it

I wondered why they were soo big lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

My battery is about to die, i think i may have to love and leave all you lovely people for today!


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> yes anything chocolate is good, i used to make jelly with muller light yogurts, not done that for ages, may try that again, strawberry jelly, with choc yogurt was lovely.


Im now drooling

God we are gonna need a new sofa lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> My battery is about to die, i think i may have to love and leave all you lovely people for today!


Its been great chatting to you
Speak tomorrow, im hoping this thread keeps going xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

lifeizsweet said:


> My battery is about to die, i think i may have to love and leave all you lovely people for today!


I'm really not sure i can bring myself to comment futher on that comment!!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

vickie1985 said:


> lol if thats how it works my fella should have massive boobs!! lol


Lol, Then there not boobs... but MOOBS!!! YouTube - The Sunday Night Project | James Corden's Man Boobs | Channel 4


----------



## vickie1985

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Then there not boobs... but MOOBS!!! YouTube - The Sunday Night Project | James Corden's Man Boobs | Channel 4


lol either way.....they should be massive!!
bigger than mine infact! (not that mine are humongous lol)


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Its been great chatting to you
> Speak tomorrow, im hoping this thread keeps going xx


I hope so too, very good idea this thread was! Night Night everyone x x


----------



## Baby Bordie

vickie1985 said:


> lol either way.....they should be massive!!
> bigger than mine infact! (not that mine are humongous lol)


But the problem is, this only works when the WOMEN is on her period.... :001_tt2: Now unless he has had a sex change, im confused..... :001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie

Nighty Night all that are going, thanks for this thread.....


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> I hope so too, very good idea this thread was! Night Night everyone x x


Night, get your battery recharged and speak tomorrow.


----------



## lifeizsweet

3 red dogs said:


> I'm really not sure i can bring myself to comment futher on that comment!!!


Why on earth is that?!!


----------



## Spaniel mad




----------



## 3 red dogs

Spaniel mad said:


>


Good Grief... shes like a photo finish in a Zeppelin Race!!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


>


LMFAO! REP ALERT!!!!! Is that you? Or Vickies hubby?


----------



## vickie1985

Baby Bordie said:


> But the problem is, this only works when the WOMEN is on her period.... :001_tt2: Now unless he has had a sex change, im confused..... :001_tt2:


hey anything possiable, you must have heard about the 12 year old in the news!!



Spaniel mad said:


>


damn! they would hurt! lol clever editing though lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> LMFAO! REP ALERT!!!!! Is that you? Or Vickies hubby?


You will never know


----------



## vickie1985

Spaniel mad said:


> You will never know


that is very true, if i was willing to marry the person in that pic, i really would be ashamed to admit it!! lmao


----------



## Spaniel mad

vickie1985 said:


> that is very true, if i was willing to marry the person in that pic, i really would be ashamed to admit it!! lmao


Dont leave me much hope then lol


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


>


Oouch - now they would give you back ache. Bet some of the men on here would like to use them as pillows though.


----------



## vickie1985

Spaniel mad said:


> Dont leave me much hope then lol


lol all i was trying to say is that im sure my fella doesnt look like that, and a man that looks like that.....yeah, i would be ashamed! lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Pillows? jesus, There bigger than me, More like a matris! :001_tt2: ut:


----------



## vickie1985

JoWDC said:


> Oouch - now they would give you back ache. Bet some of the men on here would like to use them as pillows though.


lol they would suffocate, not sleep!


----------



## Spaniel mad

vickie1985 said:


> lol all i was trying to say is that im sure my fella doesnt look like that, and a man that looks like that.....yeah, i would be ashamed! lol


makes you wonder if its actually real

I mean can someone with knockers that big actually walk around lol


----------



## vickie1985

Spaniel mad said:


> makes you wonder if its actually real
> 
> I mean can someone with knockers that big actually walk around lol


lol you would need 1 hell of a decent bra!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Maybe someone should have told her what drinking milk does lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

Spaniel mad said:


> makes you wonder if its actually real
> 
> I mean can someone with knockers that big actually walk around lol


not without a shopping trolley to put them in!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

vickie1985 said:


> lol you would need 1 hell of a decent bra!


Or a kingsize sheet


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> not without a shopping trolley to put them in!!


Ask your Mrs what she does lol


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Or a kingsize sheet


It would have to be a fitted one though.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Maybe someone should have told her what drinking milk does lol


Lol, And what chocolate milk does..... She need a trolly full of it.... ut: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, And what chocolate milk does..... She need a trolly full of it.... ut: :smilewinkgrin:


I wonder if she was drinking strawberry milkshake aswell lol


----------



## vickie1985

lol its deffonatly not real if you look close enough.


----------



## 3 red dogs

Well, i'm not running the risk of my chest growing that size, so i'm going to have a voddie, rather then a glass of milk!
Anyone else??


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> I wonder if she was drinking strawberry milkshake aswell lol


Ha Ha, Those bikinis are as big as her nipples lmao


----------



## Inca's Mum

Hello and goodbye. I've just come back on from watching Angels & Demons and it was fantastic, not as good as the book though! I am going to finish reading Da Vince Code before I go and buy the DVD. And then just as I come back on, it's school tomorrow so I'm going to get sorted and ready for bed soon.

How have you nights been?


----------



## Spaniel mad

OMG its only 9pm

I thought it was at least 10.30 lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

3 red dogs said:


> Well, i'm not running the risk of my chest growing that size, so i'm going to have a voddie, rather then a glass of milk!
> Anyone else??


Deffo dont want thme that big, ill be having chocolate milk, Hate milk anyways!


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> Well, i'm not running the risk of my chest growing that size, so i'm going to have a voddie, rather then a glass of milk!
> Anyone else??


Bicardi for me thanx


----------



## vickie1985

3 red dogs said:


> Well, i'm not running the risk of my chest growing that size, so i'm going to have a voddie, rather then a glass of milk!
> Anyone else??


lol maybe i will have 1 or 2 milkshakes 1st


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> Hello and goodbye. I've just come back on from watching Angels & Demons and it was fantastic, not as good as the book though! I am going to finish reading Da Vince Code before I go and buy the DVD. And then just as I come back on, it's school tomorrow so I'm going to get sorted and ready for bed soon.
> 
> How have you nights been?


We have had a great nite jess, They have made me pee loads lol

Im glad you had a good evening xxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Inca's Mum said:


> Hello and goodbye. I've just come back on from watching Angels & Demons and it was fantastic, not as good as the book though! I am going to finish reading Da Vince Code before I go and buy the DVD. And then just as I come back on, it's school tomorrow so I'm going to get sorted and ready for bed soon.
> 
> How have you nights been?


Its been gooood thanks.... Oh btw smelly, Howcome my hits havent gone up, do they go up after everyday?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Deffo dont want thme that big, ill be having chocolate milk, Hate milk anyways!


Your too young for spirits anyway, you have a warm cup of cocoa


----------



## Inca's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Its been gooood thanks.... Oh btw smelly, Howcome my hits havent gone up, do they go up after everyday?


Your hits are counted at midnight every night and changed the next day.

.

xx.


----------



## 3 red dogs

for Spanial Mad
For a great thread


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> We have had a great nite jess, They have made me pee loads lol
> 
> Im glad you had a good evening xxx


Lol I'm not even going to ask what you're on about. ut:.

Shall speak to you tomorrow evening hopefully, and give all the pups a cuddle from me .

xxx.


----------



## JoWDC

3 red dogs said:


> Well, i'm not running the risk of my chest growing that size, so i'm going to have a voddie, rather then a glass of milk!
> Anyone else??


I'm finishing off a bottle of wine (ok there's only one glass left in the bottle). Maybe i need to drink milk instead though (hate the stuff) by the sounds of it.


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> for Spanial Mad
> For a great thread
> View attachment 30391
> 
> 
> View attachment 30392


Thank you, Need it after tonight lol



Inca's Mum said:


> Lol I'm not even going to ask what you're on about. ut:.
> 
> Shall speak to you tomorrow evening hopefully, and give all the pups a cuddle from me .
> 
> xxx.


Read throught this tomorrow and you will see

Hugs given xxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Your too young for spirits anyway, you have a warm cup of cocoa


Red, Barmen, Can i please have some Cocoa, that will make my....... bigger.... 

I know what you sick minded people where thinking..... I meant feet.....  :001_tt2:



Inca's Mum said:


> Your hits are counted at midnight every night and changed the next day.
> 
> .
> 
> xx.


Oh right, Thanks..... 

xx



3 red dogs said:


> for Spanial Mad
> For a great thread
> View attachment 30391
> 
> 
> View attachment 30392


Can i have some cocoa please?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Hey james i had some marmite today

On a toasted bagel with butter

Was scrummy as hell lol


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> just adding to this thread as i need to get to the magic 5000 tonight, its been dragging on to long!!


Keep going Red your nearly there. I myself have only done 691 posts.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Hey james i had some marmite today
> 
> On a toasted bagel with butter
> 
> Was scrummy as hell lol


 Your a very good girl.... 10 stars for you Glen coco.... :001_tt2: ut:


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Keep going Red your nearly there. I myself have only done 691 posts.


You need to chat more like us chatterboxes lol



Baby Bordie said:


> Your a very good girl.... 10 stars for you Glen coco.... :001_tt2: ut:


Thanx


----------



## Baby Bordie

I can see that you want a glass of milk? Go on then.... Have it..... :001_tt2:


----------



## vickie1985

OMG i just seen a pic of the ex, ex.....i was with him when i was 15! he was sooooooooo fit! all my mates was jealous! now, im truely ashamed lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> I can see that you want a glass of milk? Go on then.... Have it..... :001_tt2:


Who????????????????????????


----------



## Baby Bordie

vickie1985 said:


> OMG i just seen a pic of the ex, ex.....i was with him when i was 15! he was sooooooooo fit! all my mates was jealous! now, im truely ashamed lol


Post a pic, Was he a proper 80's rocker? :001_tt2:



Spaniel mad said:


> Who????????????????????????


You..... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Post a pic, Was he a proper 80's rocker? :001_tt2:
> 
> You..... :smilewinkgrin:


I dont need it lol


----------



## vickie1985

Him.....The ex ex......9 years ago i was with im, i find it hard to believe hes actually the same age as me now, hes aged badly lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> I dont need it lol


Oops, I meant chocolate milk, and banana milk, You've having to much milk and strawberry milk, now you have MAHUSVE boobs, and nipples..... :001_tt2: Well after that picture of ya..... :001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie

vickie1985 said:


> Him.....The ex ex......9 years ago i was with im, i find it hard to believe hes actually the same age as me now, hes aged badly lol


Oh right, lol, Not 80's then..... :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

vickie1985 said:


> Him.....The ex ex......9 years ago i was with im, i find it hard to believe hes actually the same age as me now, hes aged badly lol


PMSL



Baby Bordie said:


> Oops, I meant chocolate milk, and banana milk, You've having to much milk and strawberry milk, now you have MAHUSVE boobs, and nipples..... :001_tt2: Well after that picture of ya..... :001_tt2:


PMSL i have just drank gallons so will post a new pic of myself


----------



## vickie1985

Baby Bordie said:


> Oh right, lol, Not 80's then..... :001_tt2:


no, just worse now lol


----------



## vickie1985

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSL
> 
> PMSL


i think i actually want to vomit! he was a propper cute one, now hes looking like his dad.....he is loaded though! i hope his gf doesnt use the forums! lmao


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSL
> 
> PMSL i have just drank gallons so will post a new pic of myself


Lol, Cant wait to see this..... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad




----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> pmsl small Boy.. sercretly i think your almost as nuts as I am.


Haha red you make me laugh, ouch I laughed that hard now I have a stitch haha.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Haha red you make me laugh, ouch I laughed that hard now I have a stitch haha.


Well he made me pee myself several times lol


----------



## vickie1985

Spaniel mad said:


>


you stole my bikini!!
but its ok, you can have it, the top doesnt fit anymore..... lol

thats some amazing juice you drank there!! you should market it!


----------



## Spaniel mad

vickie1985 said:


> you stole my bikini!!
> but its ok, you can have it, the top doesnt fit anymore..... lol
> 
> thats some amazing juice you drank there!! you should market it!


Im thinking maybe i drank too much chocolate milkshake lol


----------



## vickie1985

Spaniel mad said:


> Im thinking maybe i drank too much chocolate milkshake lol


lmao, drank that much it had the reverse effect?? 
James!! you didnt give anyone that warning!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

:drool: :drool: :drool: Im in love..... WOMEN DRINK THAT STUFF!!!!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

vickie1985 said:


> lmao, drank that much it had the reverse effect??
> James!! you didnt give anyone that warning!!


I need to drink some more milk now lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

danielled said:


> Haha red you make me laugh, ouch I laughed that hard now I have a stitch haha.


I have that effect Danielled, its something i do well..lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> :drool: :drool: :drool: Im in love..... WOMEN DRINK THAT STUFF!!!!!!! :001_tt2:


You should be getting ready for bed anyway

school tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Acacia86 said:


> Oi!! I am not aged! I am 23! You cheeky sod! lol!!


Your the same age as me. I'm 23 too.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> You should be getting ready for bed anyway
> 
> school tomorrow


Give me untill 11 please.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Give me untill 11 please.....


TUT TUT

Naughty boy


----------



## vickie1985

Spaniel mad said:


> You should be getting ready for bed anyway
> 
> school tomorrow


lol i should be getting ready for bed too! i have to be up early to go back home tomorrow.


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Give me untill 11 please.....


I'll let you stay up - as long as you've done your homework.


----------



## Spaniel mad

vickie1985 said:


> lol i should be getting ready for bed too! i have to be up early to go back home tomorrow.


Where are you now??



JoWDC said:


> I'll let you stay up - as long as you've done your homework.


i doubt he has, Hes on here all the time lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> I'll let you stay up - as long as you've done your homework.


Yes, Everything, Im a good boy!


----------



## vickie1985

Spaniel mad said:


> Where are you now??


well i kinda am home, coz i now live in Lincoln, but i will always call Cleethorpes home lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Where are you now??
> 
> i doubt he has, Hes on here all the time lol


I can multi task you know..... :001_tt2: And im not on here all the time, how rude.....


----------



## brackensmom

going to stay night all now, have work in morning and need to get some sleep. thanks again for a great thread, will update in moring on the boobs,


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> I can multi task you know..... :001_tt2: And im not on here all the time, how rude.....


OK

99.99.99.9% of the time you are lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> going to stay night all now, have work in morning and need to get some sleep. thanks again for a great thread, will update in moring on the boobs,


Nite Nikki

Watch they dont suffocate you in the nite lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> OK
> 
> 99.99.99.9% of the time you are lol


Thats better...... :001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie

brackensmom said:


> going to stay night all now, have work in morning and need to get some sleep. thanks again for a great thread, will update in moring on the boobs,


Lol Nighty Night Nikki (Hope you dont mind me calling you that)?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Thats better...... :001_tt2:


So then

You and Jess huh


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> going to stay night all now, have work in morning and need to get some sleep. thanks again for a great thread, will update in moring on the boobs,


Night night


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> So then
> 
> You and Jess huh


What did i miss????


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Well, i'm not running the risk of my chest growing that size, so i'm going to have a voddie, rather then a glass of milk!
> Anyone else??


Haha I choked on my water then.


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol Nighty Night Nikki (Hope you dont mind me calling you that)?


No problem James, night


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> So then
> 
> You and Jess huh


NOOO! Theres nothing, just good friends, she can do better than me..... 



JoWDC said:


> What did i miss????


Nothing, They all think theres a "Romance" going on between me and Jess. ut:


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> What did i miss????


lady W made a thread saying that Jess and James were a couple lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> What did i miss????





Baby Bordie said:


> NOOO! Theres nothing, just good friends, she can do better than me.....
> 
> Nothing, They all think theres a "Romance" going on between me and Jess. ut:


Aww dont put yourself down like that James


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> NOOO! Theres nothing, just good friends, she can do better than me.....
> 
> Nothing, They all think theres a "Romance" going on between me and Jess. ut:


Why say she can do better than you. Don't put yourself down!!!

But there must be something to it. LOL.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Why say she can do better than you. Don't put yourself down!!!
> 
> But there must be something to it. LOL.


Nah they are just good friends


----------



## Baby Bordie

This is embarressing, can i got to bed early!!!?


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> I have that effect Danielled, its something i do well..lol


I like people like you that really give me the giggles. I laughed that much I choked on my water haha.


----------



## jlushh

This ain't nice but...
(**** this rhymes)
I need advice, I feel safe to put it here cos I don't think you guys will track me down and abuse me...

Anyone up for giving advice?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> This is embarressing, can i got to bed early!!!?


Stay and chat to me

I know theres nothing going on

Anyway when you getting your puppy?


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> This is embarressing, can i got to bed early!!!?


Nope!!! Change the subject & carry on chatting.


----------



## bucksmum

Go on Jess  James is gooooorgeous!!

You would make a lovely couple


----------



## Spaniel mad

jlushh said:


> This ain't nice but...
> (**** this rhymes)
> I need advice, I feel safe to put it here cos I don't think you guys will track me down and abuse me...
> 
> Anyone up for giving advice?


yeah if we can


----------



## JoWDC

jlushh said:


> This ain't nice but...
> (**** this rhymes)
> I need advice, I feel safe to put it here cos I don't think you guys will track me down and abuse me...
> 
> Anyone up for giving advice?


Can always try.


----------



## jlushh

Uhhh welll,
I've been single for about a year (and this includes getting "close" to ANYONE apart from kissing).
I live on my own and have VERY few friends.
I don't understand (not to seem big headed) why no one would want me, I'm not nasty (far from it) and I have a sense of humour (be it strange)...
Maybe it's I'm slightly nerdy...haha slightly, make that pretty or even very  .

How do I meet guys?
I know one I "like" (god I feel like I'm at school again) and I know (through friends) he likes me, he's very shy (and a gentleman) how do I ask him on a date, or even round to mine to play ps3 and xbox, watch movies and drink?

God I suck.


----------



## Spaniel mad

jlushh said:


> Uhhh welll,
> I've been single for about a year (and this includes getting "close" to ANYONE apart from kissing).
> I live on my own and have VERY few friends.
> I don't understand (not to seem big headed) why no one would want me, I'm not nasty (far from it) and I have a sense of humour (be it strange)...
> Maybe it's I'm slightly nerdy...haha slightly, make that pretty or even very  .
> 
> How do I meet guys?
> I know one I "like" (god I feel like I'm at school again) and I know (through friends) he likes me, he's very shy (and a gentleman) how do I ask him on a date, or even round to mine to play ps3 and xbox, watch movies and drink?
> 
> God I suck.


The best way

Dont beat around the bush

Just ask him


----------



## Baby Bordie

Just start texting him, and getting close.... Your time will come soon!


----------



## jlushh

Spaniel mad said:


> The best way
> 
> Dont beat around the bush
> 
> Just ask him


I'm extremely socially arkward (spelling?) last time I tried it came out like this...

"Do you remember that time ahhh...I uhhh..sent you that message saying...I uhhh...wanted to tell you..something..well...ahhh...maybe sometime you'd like to uhhh, come to mine and watch a film and uhhh i dont mind if you dont want to...i uhh...dont mind watching movies on my own...hmm...and im sure you have better things to do...uhhh...i'm just off to the bar"


----------



## Spaniel mad

jlushh said:


> I'm extremely socially arkward (spelling?) last time I tried it came out like this...
> 
> "Do you remember that time ahhh...I uhhh..sent you that message saying...I uhhh...wanted to tell you..something..well...ahhh...maybe sometime you'd like to uhhh, come to mine and watch a film and uhhh i dont mind if you dont want to...i uhh...dont mind watching movies on my own...hmm...and im sure you have better things to do...uhhh...i'm just off to the bar"


Leave the word uhhhh at home lol


----------



## JoWDC

jlushh said:


> Uhhh welll,
> I've been single for about a year (and this includes getting "close" to ANYONE apart from kissing).
> I live on my own and have VERY few friends.
> I don't understand (not to seem big headed) why no one would want me, I'm not nasty (far from it) and I have a sense of humour (be it strange)...
> Maybe it's I'm slightly nerdy...haha slightly, make that pretty or even very  .
> 
> How do I meet guys?
> I know one I "like" (god I feel like I'm at school again) and I know (through friends) he likes me, he's very shy (and a gentleman) how do I ask him on a date, or even round to mine to play ps3 and xbox, watch movies and drink?
> 
> God I suck.


Just be yourself, and try not to worry about it too much. Try dropping it casually into a conversation, along the lines of "fancy a drink?". If he is shy, i bet he's wondering the same thing as you.

And i know it may be difficult, but try not to put yourself down (says she who does it to herself).


----------



## jlushh

Spaniel mad said:


> Leave the word uhhhh at home lol


I've got a slight stammer, which gets a lot worse when I'm nervous... and a faint but obvious lisp.


----------



## Spaniel mad

jlushh said:


> I've got a slight stammer, which gets a lot worse when I'm nervous... and a faint but obvious lisp.


Oh sorry

Maybe texting will be better


----------



## jlushh

Spaniel mad said:


> Oh sorry
> 
> Maybe texting will be better


Haha I don't mind really  some people kind of find it endeering (effing spelling today!!!).

Yah maybe I'll give the texting a try, I hope he has credit :3


----------



## Spaniel mad

jlushh said:


> Haha I don't mind really  some people kind of find it endeering (effing spelling today!!!).
> 
> Yah maybe I'll give the texting a try, I hope he has credit :3


At the end of the day if he likes you as your friends say he does hes an idiot if he doenst get what you are trying to say

Good luck and let us know


----------



## Baby Bordie

jlushh said:


> Haha I don't mind really  some people kind of find it endeering (effing spelling today!!!).
> 
> Yah maybe I'll give the texting a try, I hope he has credit :3


Just send him a text saying something like 'Hey, i havent heard from you in ages!  How you been?' Then get talking, and invite him over....


----------



## DKDREAM

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww i nearly cried when 2 of my kittens left me today to go with their new owners  and still not had our dinner the pork is still cooking  *


so sorry to hear that but always remember you give the kittens the best start in life.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right its been a great few hours

You have all made me laugh soo much

Its time for me to go to sleep now

Sleep well all

Nite little bro xxxx


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Right its been a great few hours
> 
> You have all made me laugh soo much
> 
> Its time for me to go to sleep now
> 
> Sleep well all


Night Night - thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## bucksmum

Yes,well done Spaniel Mad for thinking up this thread,you've had me crying with laughter tonight 

It has confirmed you are totally nuts though xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning everyone

Im glad you had a laugh last nite

You also have Red and baby Bordie to thank for that lol

So whos up for a glass of Milk this morning???? xx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning Spaniel Mad! 

Can't stay for long, got to be off for work in a minute boo!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Im glad you had a laugh last nite
> 
> You also have Red and baby Bordie to thank for that lol
> 
> So whos up for a glass of Milk this morning???? xx


Lmao, Im having some banana milkshake.... Those nipples could decrease..... :001_tt2: Thanks for the laughs last night everyone, i just poped on for a quick post, Im off to school in a bit!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, Im having some banana milkshake.... Those nipples could decrease..... :001_tt2: Thanks for the laughs last night everyone, i just poped on for a quick post, Im off to school in a bit!


Theres one flavour i hate and that is Banana yuk lol

Hope you are having a good time at school x


----------



## brackensmom

morning all, am at work so cant really chat much till later, but just to update you, that milk theory doesnt work!! was so disappointed the morning, have a good day all and speak later.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> morning all, am at work so cant really chat much till later, but just to update you, that milk theory doesnt work!! was so disappointed the morning, have a good day all and speak later.


Oh Nikki never mind

Maybe try again but more lol

have a good day at work x


----------



## Guest

There is something I need to tell you all. I was in a band at college called the nova dragons. We were on the raidio and in the paper. They played our song hero on the radio and then told everybody listening how and where they can get the single. We released it to raise money for the college to get more music equipment. I should have told you ages ago.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> There is something I need to tell you all. I was in a band at college called the nova dragons. We were on the raidio and in the paper. They played our song hero on the radio and then told everybody listening how and where they can get the single. We released it to raise money for the college to get more music equipment. I should have told you ages ago.


Can i have your autograph please lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Can i have your autograph please lol


Haha yes I'll get you a signed copy of the single if you want.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Haha yes I'll get you a signed copy of the single if you want.


PMSL

Can you get me a date with anyone famous


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSL
> 
> Can you get me a date with anyone famous


Haha. We are going to have a laugh now me thinks now you know about the band.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Haha. We are going to have a laugh now me thinks now you know about the band.


Your going to have to put on a show for us


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Your going to have to put on a show for us


I know I will have to see what I can do haha. I love this thread thanks for starting it it's great.


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Your going to have to put on a show for us


  what kind of show are you thinking


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I know I will have to see what I can do haha. I love this thread thanks for starting it it's great.


Im glad i did, Its been a great laugh



animallover111 said:


> what kind of show are you thinking


Well im off to strippers in October so thats my man fix lol so just a singing fully clothed show lol


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> what kind of show are you thinking


Well we could perform the song for pf haha, oh and there are no skateboards in the band haha.


----------



## brackensmom

hi danielle, just catching up while on lunch break, it is really cool about your band, do you sing/play instruments, my little sister is also in a band 'Little Brown Lace Ups' she plays various instruments and sings.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Well we could perform the song for pf haha, oh and there are no skateboards in the band haha.


I cant sing

I can play the triangle though lol


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> hi danielle, just catching up while on lunch break, it is really cool about your band, do you sing/play instruments, my little sister is also in a band 'Little Brown Lace Ups' she plays various instruments and sings.


I played my harmonica.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> I cant sing
> 
> I can play the triangle though lol


I played my harmonica. The teacher and manager Alex was great. We had a laugh with him. On my birthday he surprised me with a copy of our song. We weren't meant to get it till the wednseday but I got mine on the monday my birthday.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Im glad i did, Its been a great laugh
> 
> Well im off to strippers in October so thats my man fix lol so just a singing fully clothed show lol


Haha we only do fully clothed shows haha. I've got a stitch again from laughing.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I played my harmonica. The teacher and manager Alex was great. We had a laugh with him. On my birthday he surprised me with a copy of our song. We weren't meant to get it till the wednseday but I got mine on the monday my birthday.


Aww thats soo nice of them x



danielled said:


> Haha we only do fully clothed shows haha. I've got a stitch again from laughing.


Good lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww thats soo nice of them x
> 
> Good lol


At the last show when we perfomed I messed up because I fell. I tripped over the wire and went flying. It was embarressing. Everybody in the audience was looking, pointing and laughing. I went bright red.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> At the last show when we perfomed I messed up because I fell. I tripped over the wire and went flying. It was embarressing. Everybody in the audience was looking, pointing and laughing. I went bright red.


Oh god i wouldnt have been able to carry on


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Oh god i wouldnt have been able to carry on


I just about managed but after the song on the way off Zack ran my foot over with his wheel chair and that hurt.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I just about managed but after the song on the way off Zack ran my foot over with his wheel chair and that hurt.


PMSL


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I just about managed but after the song on the way off Zack ran my foot over with his wheel chair and that hurt.


LOL....i hope he didnt mean to run over your foot......


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> LOL....i hope he didnt mean to run over your foot......


No it was an accident luckily. A pf band, now theres a thought.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Lmao, Whats this i hear? A BAND? Ooooo Me Me! I want to play the triangle..... :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, Whats this i hear? A BAND? Ooooo Me Me! I want to play the triangle..... :001_tt2:


I played the triangle at the Hexagon, reading when i was in primary school

was great lol

How was your day at school?


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, Whats this i hear? A BAND? Ooooo Me Me! I want to play the triangle..... :001_tt2:


Welcome to the band.


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, Whats this i hear? A BAND? Ooooo Me Me! I want to play the triangle..... :001_tt2:


For more info go to my thread my band reunion and have a read through that. On my band reunion if you go onto page two there is a link somewhere there that Janice put up click on it. On this paticular link it shows the band I was in Nova dragons but I wasn't able to be there on that day sadly bcause I was sick. Let me know if you like the song. It's called hero.


----------



## sequeena

Cotton has had to go to my mum's for approximately a week  my landlord is being a c*** and has conveniently 'forgotten' that he knew and consented to her being here. Missing her already  Can't wait until we move.


----------



## Spaniel mad

sequeena said:


> Cotton has had to go to my mum's for approximately a week  my landlord is being a c*** and has conveniently 'forgotten' that he knew and consented to her being here. Missing her already  Can't wait until we move.


Aww what a d***

At least your Mum is looking after her for you x


----------



## Guest

How on earth did I get to 736 posts?


----------



## sequeena

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww what a d***
> 
> At least your Mum is looking after her for you x


I know 

She's in safe hands, my mum has 9 other cats. I took her down and she hissed at them all, they were just interested in sniffing with her and eating the beef my step father brought out lol

I'm missing her so much and I've only been home for 20 minutes  I've demanded daily emails from my sister (with pics!) and I'm going to go down as much as I can between now and when she comes home.


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> I know
> 
> She's in safe hands, my mum has 9 other cats. I took her down and she hissed at them all, they were just interested in sniffing with her and eating the beef my step father brought out lol
> 
> I'm missing her so much and I've only been home for 20 minutes  I've demanded daily emails from my sister (with pics!) and I'm going to go down as much as I can between now and when she comes home.


She will be well looked after. In the mean time if you ever want to talk my inbox is waiting for you ok? Feel free to pm me anytime. I'm here if you need me.


----------



## Inca's Mum

Just finished my german homework, the fun of going to school at a language college, eh? 
How have your days been?
x


----------



## sequeena

danielled said:


> She will be well looked after. In the mean time if you ever want to talk my inbox is waiting for you ok? Feel free to pm me anytime. I'm here if you need me.


Thanks Danielle, I may take you up on the offer later. Just trying to have a breather before I go pick up the keys for my new house, have food and maybe FINALLY some sleep!



Inca's Mum said:


> Just finished my german homework, the fun of going to school at a language college, eh?
> How have your days been?
> x


CRAP 

What language are you doing btw? I had tons of homework for French. Just wait until you get to your speaking exams


----------



## brackensmom

hi sorry about Cotton, sequenna, but at least you know she will be well look after with your mom, how soon is it till you move.


----------



## Inca's Mum

sequeena said:


> CRAP
> 
> What language are you doing btw? I had tons of homework for French. Just wait until you get to your speaking exams


What language do you think I'm taking if I was doing *German* homework? . I take French too, but at the end of this year I have to choose one or the other to do at GCSE. I'm not very good at languages and don't remember much, but oh well it's compulsory at my school 

And tomorrow is another day, xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

sequeena said:


> I know
> 
> She's in safe hands, my mum has 9 other cats. I took her down and she hissed at them all, they were just interested in sniffing with her and eating the beef my step father brought out lol
> 
> I'm missing her so much and I've only been home for 20 minutes  I've demanded daily emails from my sister (with pics!) and I'm going to go down as much as I can between now and when she comes home.


Im sure she just sees it as some kind of holiday. Just picture her face when she sees you. she is going to be soo excited x



Inca's Mum said:


> Just finished my german homework, the fun of going to school at a language college, eh?
> How have your days been?
> x


Mine has been good. we have just wormed the pups which was very clean lol


----------



## vickie1985

good evening everyone!


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Mine has been good. we have just wormed the pups which was very clean lol


Take it that is seen as good? I can't wait until Saturday I am just wishing the week away, one day already gone very quickly! Phew! In a few weeks, imagine. She'll be lying on my lap asleep :001_wub:


----------



## Tigerneko

Hi guys 

I haven't had a chat to anyone on here for ages! Only get chance to pop in for 5 or 10 mins here and there now


----------



## brackensmom

vickie1985 said:


> good evening everyone!


Hi Vickie, how are you, any joy with doctors today?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> Take it that is seen as good? I can't wait until Saturday I am just wishing the week away, one day already gone very quickly! Phew! In a few weeks, imagine. She'll be lying on my lap asleep :001_wub:


Very good as we usually get covered where they spit it back at us lol
Aww she will be keeping you on your toes before you know it



Verbatim said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I haven't had a chat to anyone on here for ages! Only get chance to pop in for 5 or 10 mins here and there now


Evening
Hows your day been?


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Very good as we usually get covered where they spit it back at us lol
> Aww she will be keeping you on your toes before you know it


I won't care, she'll be my baby and I'll love her no matter what! :001_wub:


----------



## orchid1

Well Ive had a great day grandkids came round and we all had a lot of fun with my new puppy he cheers me up no end even when he "nips"


----------



## Baby Bordie

What you all up to now?


----------



## Guest

orchid1 said:


> Well Ive had a great day grandkids came round and we all had a lot of fun with my new puppy he cheers me up no end even when he "nips"


I'm friends with a weinmarana puppy called Cordy, short for Corduroy and he nips. I've been to see him twice and haven't been able to stroke him due to the nipping but I have been told he has grown alot and calmed down alot too. I have alot of animal friends especially doggie friends and cat friends.


----------



## Inca's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> What you all up to now?


On the phone to my grandma and grandad in Wales :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> What you all up to now?


I've just come on here for a chat because I'm bored. Bored out of my head.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> I've just come on here for a chat because I'm bored. Bored out of my head.


Same, and i keep on dreading school tomorrow for some reason? I hate tuesdays!


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> What you all up to now?


Hi, just having a quick catch up on a couple of threads, i am off to bed shortly, soo tired today, and struggled to get up this morning. so night all


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im just going through all my pics. Got some good ones of the puppies x


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Im just going through all my pics. Got some good ones of the puppies x


Oooooo, post them....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Oooooo, post them....


Just editing them and i will do


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Just editing them and i will do


 Good good...  Cant wait


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Good good...  Cant wait


Pics now added


----------



## Acacia86

Spaniel mad said:


> Pics now added


And are the pups being posted to Auntie Ash now??? I have been waiting a long time you know.............

Lol!!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

What a boring evening i am having! Trying to clear my laptop in order to sell it to my boss and the screen decides it doesn't always want to turn on! GREAT.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Acacia86 said:


> And are the pups being posted to Auntie Ash now??? I have been waiting a long time you know.............
> 
> Lol!!!


I will wait til they are weaned and i need to find a big enough box aswell



lifeizsweet said:


> What a boring evening i am having! Trying to clear my laptop in order to sell it to my boss and the screen decides it doesn't always want to turn on! GREAT.


Oh dear


----------



## Spaniel mad

I have been a really really naughty girl

Someone needs to stop me now


----------



## Acacia86

Spaniel mad said:


> I will wait til they are weaned and i need to find a big enough box aswell
> 
> Oh dear


Oh good!! I can't wait! LOL!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Good Morning all

Im shattered. Only managed a couple of hours sleep last nite so as soon as Storm has fed pups im gona try and have a snooze on the sofa.

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## orchid1

danielled said:


> I'm friends with a weinmarana puppy called Cordy, short for Corduroy and he nips. I've been to see him twice and haven't been able to stroke him due to the nipping but I have been told he has grown alot and calmed down alot too. I have alot of animal friends especially doggie friends and cat friends.


Thank goodness the nipping does stop eventually love him to bits I forgive him anything!:wink5:


----------



## sequeena

Hello everyone  I have the keys to my new house!!


----------



## Classyellie

sequeena said:


> Hello everyone  I have the keys to my new house!!


YAY!!!!!!!

Are you all packed now?  

I'm going to water my garden before going to work


----------



## sequeena

Classyellie said:


> YAY!!!!!!!
> 
> Are you all packed now?
> 
> I'm going to water my garden before going to work


Mostly  The only things that really need to be done now is the kitchen and to take apart all the big stuff x

Have fun at work


----------



## Guest

I can't decide what to wear tomorrow for the band reunion.


----------



## Spaniel mad

sequeena said:


> Hello everyone  I have the keys to my new house!!


Aww huge congrats to you xx



danielled said:


> I can't decide what to wear tomorrow for the band reunion.


wear rock chick stuff lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im really annoyed. Someone (who i think is from this site) keeps leaving nasty messages on my website. Saying im just using my animals to make money

Silly thing is they probably dont realize that it leaves their ip address and i know someone that can track it down 

Just very annoying


----------



## animallover111

sequeena said:


> Hello everyone  I have the keys to my new house!!


congatulations sequeena......when do you move?....sorry to read about your landlord.....at least you know cotton is been well cared for by your mum.....


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Im really annoyed. Someone (who i think is from this site) keeps leaving nasty messages on my website. Saying im just using my animals to make money
> 
> Silly thing is they probably dont realize that it leaves their ip address and i know someone that can track it down
> 
> Just very annoying


some people....ut: ut: are you not able to ban them from your website....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> some people....ut: ut: are you not able to ban them from your website....


Nope. I already have the town and their road name so im passing it over to the mods on here


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Nope. I already have the town and their road name so im passing it over to the mods on here


good thinking....they better not be from Leeds.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> good thinking....they better not be from Leeds.....


No lol


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> No lol


Mmmm it would be interesting to find out who it is though...?...you have me wondering now.....though i always think people who do things over the net....are nothing but cowards....


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww huge congrats to you xx
> 
> wear rock chick stuff lol


There's an idea. I would if Toby hadn't destroyed my last oufit before he died the little devil.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Mmmm it would be interesting to find out who it is though...?...you have me wondering now.....though i always think people who do things over the net....are nothing but cowards....


My thoughts exactly

They can carry on. I know where they live now lol


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> Mmmm it would be interesting to find out who it is though...?...you have me wondering now.....though i always think people who do things over the net....are nothing but cowards....


They had better not be from Manchester either.


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> My thoughts exactly
> 
> They can carry on. I know where they live now lol


go get em Ria....


----------



## Acacia86

sequeena said:


> Hello everyone  I have the keys to my new house!!


Yey!! Congrats hun!! xxx


----------



## sequeena

animallover111 said:


> congatulations sequeena......when do you move?....sorry to read about your landlord.....at least you know cotton is been well cared for by your mum.....


I'm moving by next monday probably before 



Spaniel mad said:


> Im really annoyed. Someone (who i think is from this site) keeps leaving nasty messages on my website. Saying im just using my animals to make money
> 
> Silly thing is they probably dont realize that it leaves their ip address and i know someone that can track it down
> 
> Just very annoying


Some people have nothing better to do with their lives than spend their time doing evil things like that. Makes me laugh


----------



## sequeena

Acacia86 said:


> Yey!! Congrats hun!! xxx


Thanks hun, hoping to have some more good news by next week too!


----------



## Spaniel mad

I didnt know i could do it but my brother is a computer wizz and has just shown me how to report it to piczo aswell

Aparantly they take these things seriously


----------



## Acacia86

sequeena said:


> Thanks hun, hoping to have some more good news by next week too!


Oooh i love good news!!!! lol!! xx

Spaniel Mad.......i know you must be annoyed with it but don't let it get you down!! I know they aren't from down my end!! Lol!!

You have got me thinking now............my brain is not happy about it though!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Acacia86 said:


> Oooh i love good news!!!! lol!! xx
> 
> Spaniel Mad.......i know you must be annoyed with it but don't let it get you down!! I know they aren't from down my end!! Lol!!
> 
> You have got me thinking now............my brain is not happy about it though!


Its not getting me down. I was annoyed but im laughing now at how childish they can be

They are from London is all im saying


----------



## animallover111

sequeena said:


> Thanks hun, hoping to have some more good news by next week too!


sounds exciting.....hope you can tell us your good news next week...


----------



## Guest

I'm feeling very giddy and excited today.


----------



## brackensmom

hi all, at work today so not had much change to post, but covering reception now and it is very quiet.
Well done on getting keys Sequenna
Oh Ria i am sorry that you are getting c**p message on your web site, hope will be sorted and stopped, dont let bother you, just cowards. big hugs and licks from Bracken


----------



## brackensmom

sequeena said:


> Thanks hun, hoping to have some more good news by next week too!


ohh more good news sounds excitingl i love hearing good news,


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> hi all, at work today so not had much change to post, but covering reception now and it is very quiet.
> Well done on getting keys Sequenna
> Oh Ria i am sorry that you are getting c**p message on your web site, hope will be sorted and stopped, dont let bother you, just cowards. big hugs and licks from Bracken


Im not bothered. Let the chickens carry on lol

Tell Bracken i said thanx xxx


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> I'm feeling very giddy and excited today.


and why is that, is that because of excitment of reunion tomorrow night.


----------



## Acacia86

Spaniel mad said:


> Its not getting me down. I was annoyed but im laughing now at how childish they can be
> 
> They are from London is all im saying


Well that narrows it down   LOL!!!!!!!!

Glad your not bothered by it!! And you shouldnt be either You have better things to be doing with your time!

How is my pups today?


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> and why is that, is that because of excitment of reunion tomorrow night.


Yes that's why. It is because of excitement for reunion tomorrow night. I'm alot more giddy now. I need calming down now me thinks.:laugh: Now I've got the giggles.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Acacia86 said:


> Well that narrows it down   LOL!!!!!!!!
> 
> Glad your not bothered by it!! And you shouldnt be either You have better things to be doing with your time!
> 
> How is my pups today?


I know whats true about what i do so thats all i care about.

Your pups are great today. weeing and poohing for england lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Yes that's why. It is because of excitement for reunion tomorrow night. I'm alot more giddy now. I need calming down now me thinks.:laugh: Now I've got the giggles.


Your gonn give yourself another stitch lol


----------



## animallover111

i hope you dont have any accidents tomorrow at the reunion danielle....you know how accident prone you are.....


----------



## Acacia86

Spaniel mad said:


> I know whats true about what i do so thats all i care about.
> 
> Your pups are great today. weeing and poohing for england lol


Awww bless them! Lol!! Thats what i like to hear! My dog has a serious wind problem today..............!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Acacia86 said:


> Awww bless them! Lol!! Thats what i like to hear! My dog has a serious wind problem today..............!!!


Mine used to have bad wind problems b4 i changed their food. they are ok now lol


----------



## Acacia86

Spaniel mad said:


> Mine used to have bad wind problems b4 i changed their food. they are ok now lol


He doesn't normally have bad wind lol! But today.....crikey!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Acacia86 said:


> He doesn't normally have bad wind lol! But today.....crikey!


maybe its something in the air lol


----------



## Acacia86

Spaniel mad said:


> maybe its something in the air lol


LOL! Yeah it must be! Even he is wondering what the smell is! He keeps moving away from himself LOL!!!


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> i hope you dont have any accidents tomorrow at the reunion danielle....you know how accident prone you are.....


Yes I'm so accident prone it's untrue. I will try and avoid accidents tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Your gonn give yourself another stitch lol


I know but I can't stop laughing haha.


----------



## animallover111

i have just eaten half a packet of jammie dodgers and feel sick now....   serves me right for been greedy.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> i have just eaten half a packet of jammie dodgers and feel sick now....   serves me right for been greedy.....


Yeah you could have shared lol


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah you could have shared lol


i have saved 4 would you like one.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> i have saved 4 would you like one.....


Yes please xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Yes please xx


You want hear anymore from her now  she's eaten them all


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> You want hear anymore from her now  she's eaten them all


PMSL....Ria i would love to give you the last one jammie dodger....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> i have just eaten half a packet of jammie dodgers and feel sick now....   serves me right for been greedy.....


Oops, I can only have two in one day.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> PMSL....Ria i would love to give you the last one jammie dodger....


Last one

Im a believer that things are always better in 2's lol


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Oops, I can only have two in one day.


how can you only have two.....i wanted to eat them all....tho glad i didnt...

whats everyones favourite biscuits?


----------



## Spaniel mad

You know what we have some Jam tarts, fondant fancies and vienesse whirls in the cuboard

i will just have them instead

And im sure we have party rings somewhere


----------



## Spaniel mad

I love all biscuits and cakes (prob y im on the large side) lol

Choc hob nobs are delicious lol


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Last one
> 
> Im a believer that things are always better in 2's lol


my thoughts exactly....in Asda you got two packets for £1....so i bought 4 packets....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> how can you only have two.....i wanted to eat them all....tho glad i didnt...
> 
> whats everyones favourite biscuits?


If I have more than two they make me feel sick.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> If I have more than two they make me feel sick.


if i only have 2 it makes me feel sick looking at the rest laying there lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

That reminds me

Need to stock up on biccies for when people come over to see the pups


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> if i only have 2 it makes me feel sick looking at the rest laying there lol


see we have the same way of thinking when it comes to biscuits.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> PMSL....Ria i would love to give you the last one jammie dodger....


 you said you had four left



Spaniel mad said:


> Last one
> 
> Im a believer that things are always better in 2's lol


Told you you wouldn't get any



animallover111 said:


> how can you only have two.....i wanted to eat them all....tho glad i didnt...
> 
> whats everyones favourite biscuits?


Hob nob's


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> That reminds me
> 
> Need to stock up on biccies for when people come over to see the pups


Have all the pups got homes to go to?....i bet you are really going to miss them....though you must need a rest they have got to be hard work....


----------



## francesandjon

I bought some caramel chocolate digestives today!! yum yum

Mainly cos i'm really suffering with a bad back and feeling sorry for myself.....and on night shifts again!


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> you said you had four left
> 
> Told you you wouldn't get any
> 
> Hot nob's


trust you chris.....  what biscuits are they then.....


----------



## Guest

Plain digestives for me love em. My nan got me into them when I was a kid and I've never stopped eating them. I need to get more because I have run out of them. If they have run out then I had better go and catch them haha. Sorry I couldn't resist that one.


----------



## animallover111

francesandjon said:


> I bought some caramel chocolate digestives today!! yum yum
> 
> Mainly cos i'm really suffering with a bad back and feeling sorry for myself.....and on night shifts again!


they sound nice caramel choc digestives....mmmm will have to buy some....


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Plain digestives for me love em. My nan got me into them when I was a kid and I've never stopped eating them. I need to get more because I have run out of them. If they have run out then I had better go and catch them haha. Sorry I couldn't resist that one.


Lol danielle....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> you said you had four left
> 
> Told you you wouldn't get any
> 
> Hob nob's


Hob nobs yum yum. have you ever tried them. Chocolate ones are better



animallover111 said:


> Have all the pups got homes to go to?....i bet you are really going to miss them....though you must need a rest they have got to be hard work....


Yeah they all have homes now. But i give the new owners another grilling when they come and see pups at 4 weeks. Ask the same questions as before and see if they have the same answers and if im not happy with any i dont let them have a pup.
It is hard work but im sure it will be harder when they are running around but i cant wait



francesandjon said:


> I bought some caramel chocolate digestives today!! yum yum
> 
> Mainly cos i'm really suffering with a bad back and feeling sorry for myself.....and on night shifts again!


I havnt tried them yet, Just going to add them to my shopping list lol

I hope your back is better soon x


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> trust you chris.....  what biscuits are they then.....


:blushing::blushing: ment to say hob nob's


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> :blushing::blushing: ment to say hob nob's


I knew what you meant.


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> :blushing::blushing: ment to say hob nob's


ohhh thats made my day......pmsl.......


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> Lol danielle....


I couldn't resist could I?


----------



## animallover111

god im crying with laughter.....   danielle dont ever eat badgers mums biscuits.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> god im crying with laughter.....   danielle dont ever eat badgers mums biscuits.....


Haha I've got a stitch again great ouch.


----------



## bird

Yeay, another hob nob lover. Proper biscuits, they can take a real good dunking without breaking and sinking into your tea.


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> Yeay, another hob nob lover. Proper biscuits, they can take a real good dunking without breaking and sinking into your tea.


I really hate it when they break lol


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Yeay, another hob nob lover. Proper biscuits, they can take a real good dunking without breaking and sinking into your tea.


I like hob nobs too. Plain digestives are my favourite and then hob nobs.


----------



## animallover111

I bet you like ginger nuts too chris....


----------



## francesandjon

I like hob nobs too!!!

I hardly ever buy biscuits......don't last 2 seconds in our house!


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> I bet you like ginger nuts too chris....


i apsolutley love ginger nuts lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I knew what you meant.


I knew you would Danielle



animallover111 said:


> god im crying with laughter.....   danielle dont ever eat badgers mums biscuits.....


Leave it and move on


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> I bet you like ginger nuts too chris....


Me and my sister or should I say me and the nutter like ginger nuts.


----------



## animallover111

whats everyones fav cakes......i love walnut cake and carrot cake......yum yum....


----------



## brackensmom

not much into biscuits, do like chocolate ones though, and i might give these new ones badgers moms talking about (Hot nobs) a go now i like the sound of them and i love fondant fancies so stock up on those Ria LOL


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> whats everyones fav cakes......i love walnut cake and carrot cake......yum yum....


Cheese cake and can we please stop talking about food. It's makeing me hungry and I've already had my dinner haha.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> whats everyones fav cakes......i love walnut cake and carrot cake......yum yum....


Carrot cake yum

And i make a wicked chocolate cake


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> not much into biscuits, do like chocolate ones though, and i might give these new ones badgers moms talking about (Hot nobs) a go now i like the sound of them and i love fondant fancies so stock up on those Ria LOL


She meant hob nobs.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> not much into biscuits, do like chocolate ones though, and i might give these new ones badgers moms talking about (Hot nobs) a go now i like the sound of them and i love fondant fancies so stock up on those Ria LOL


I will but sorry you cant have the pink ones as those are my fave lol



danielled said:


> Cheese cake and can we please stop talking about food. It's makeing me hungry and I've already had my dinner haha.


I love cheese cake


----------



## Spaniel mad

What about ice cream

My fave is Phish Food yum yum


----------



## bird

Hhmmmm not much for cake as such, but hot choc fudge (more hot fudge than choc) with icecream, or sticky toffee pud well now we're talking


----------



## animallover111

brackensmom said:


> not much into biscuits, do like chocolate ones though, and i might give these new ones badgers moms talking about (Hot nobs) a go now i like the sound of them and i love fondant fancies so stock up on those Ria LOL


PMSL...


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> not much into biscuits, do like chocolate ones though, and i might give these new ones badgers moms talking about (Hot nobs) a go now i like the sound of them and i love fondant fancies so stock up on those Ria LOL


They are nice:blushing:


----------



## animallover111

bird said:


> Hhmmmm not much for cake as such, but hot choc fudge (more hot fudge than choc) with icecream, or sticky toffee pud well now we're talking


i love hot puddings....apple crumble with custard.....


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> I will but sorry you cant have the pink ones as those are my fave lol
> 
> no problem the yellow are my favs, favorite ice cream is mint choc chip,


----------



## bird

animallover111 said:


> i love hot puddings....apple crumble with custard.....


Or jam rolypoly, got be birds custard tho


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> They are nice:blushing:


When I try and get a plain Digestive a certain female golden retriever tries to steal it. She is a night mare for it.


----------



## animallover111

i love cherry pie with fresh cream too......


----------



## brackensmom

animallover111 said:


> i love cherry pie with fresh cream too......


oh yes love cherrys, now i am getting hungry too,


----------



## bird

animallover111 said:


> i love cherry pie with fresh cream too......


Or Toffee waffle with maple syrup and ice cream. 
Rhubarb crumble
Choc and raspberry mousse


----------



## francesandjon

Cheesecake!!

and my homemade ice cream!


----------



## brackensmom

bird said:


> Or Toffee waffle with maple syrup and ice cream.
> Rhubarb crumble
> Choc and raspberry mousse


oh no stop, i am now drooling all over my keyboard


----------



## Spaniel mad

Just made myself a latte and i have a jam tart and a vienesse whirl

Stream is eyeing up my tart. Im sorry as much as i love my dogs. I dont share my tarts lol


----------



## bird

Spaniel mad said:


> Just made myself a latte and i have a jam tart and a vienesse whirl
> 
> Stream is eyeing up my tart. Im sorry as much as i love my dogs. I dont share my tarts lol


Oh dont be so cruel and let Stream have a bit


----------



## Badger's Mum

]



danielled said:


> When I try and get a plain Digestive a certain female golden retriever tries to steal it. She is a night mare for it.


yes mine do that aswell


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> Oh dont be so cruel and let Stream have a bit


She can have one of her doggy chocolate bones lol


----------



## bird

Spaniel mad said:


> She can have one of her doggy chocolate bones lol


Not the same :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> Not the same :001_tt2:


I know but its my tart

I really cant share


----------



## bird

Spaniel mad said:


> I know but its my tart
> 
> I really cant share


I'm sure she'd share her doggy chocs if you looked askingly at her


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Just made myself a latte and i have a jam tart and a vienesse whirl
> 
> Stream is eyeing up my tart. Im sorry as much as i love my dogs. I dont share my tarts lol


yeah dont blame you, bet Stream wouldnt share with you either, 
must admit Bracken is very good when i have food he doesnt even look at me, so i dont feel guilty when eating.


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> I'm sure she'd share her doggy chocs if you looked askingly at her


Nah she can keep them lol

I spose i will have to have another tart and give her a bit, but then Brooke, Lilo, kaydee, Storm and Miley will also want some so i will have to have 6 more lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> yeah dont blame you, bet Stream wouldnt share with you either,
> must admit Bracken is very good when i have food he doesnt even look at me, so i dont feel guilty when eating.


Ours dont usually but they are all asleep apart from Stream and she was sat nest to me on the sofa looking at my tart lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> yeah dont blame you, bet Stream wouldnt share with you either,
> must admit Bracken is very good when i have food he doesnt even look at me, so i dont feel guilty when eating.


Bet she would it you were eating HOB NOB'S


----------



## bird

Spaniel mad said:


> Nah she can keep them lol
> 
> I spose i will have to have another tart and give her a bit, but then Brooke, Lilo, kaydee, Storm and Miley will also want some so i will have to have 6 more lol


Now thats what I call a good excuse


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Bet she would it you were eating HOT NOB'S


maybe you could share your special biscuits with us.......


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> Now thats what I call a good excuse


I will have to try that more often lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> maybe you could share your special biscuits with us.......


Which one's i don't know what you mean


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Which one's i don't know what you mean


the ones you mentioned....i quoted you a couple of posts up....


----------



## Spaniel mad

i was looking on the internet yesterday at puppy ads for my friend and i came across the most beautiful Chocolate roan and tan cocker puppy. I really want her. I have tried contacting the people but they havnt left a phone number so email only. heres a pic


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> the ones you mentioned....i quoted you a couple of posts up....


The hot nobs????


----------



## bird

animallover111 said:


> the ones you mentioned....i quoted you a couple of posts up....


Question is do they stand up to a good dunking :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> i was looking on the internet yesterday at puppy ads for my friend and i came across the most beautiful Chocolate roan and tan cocker puppy. I really want her. I have tried contacting the people but they havnt left a phone number so email only. heres a pic


She is very pretty.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> the ones you mentioned....i quoted you a couple of posts up....


I can even find it to edit it:blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> She is very pretty.....


I think she looks like Stream x


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> I can even find it to edit it:blushing:


mmmm well thats twice now you have mentioned hot nob's..... dont you be leadig danielle astray.....danielle is a good girl......


----------



## bird

Spaniel mad said:


>


WOW :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> I think she looks like Stream x


yeah she does......she is very sweet looking girl.....xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> WOW :001_wub::001_wub:


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> yeah she does......she is very sweet looking girl.....xxx


I emailed yesterday and today. I bet she has already found a home but they could let me know so i couls stop dreaming about calling her Lake and how much she would fit in with my babies


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> mmmm well thats twice now you have mentioned hot nob's..... dont you be leadig danielle astray.....danielle is a good girl......


That's funny she said you were leading her on


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> I emailed yesterday and today. I bet she has already found a home but they could let me know so i couls stop dreaming about calling her Lake and how much she would fit in with my babies


you are serious about having her.....oh my..you really like to have your hands full....xx


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> That's funny she said you were leading her on


Me...never im good like danielle......


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> you are serious about having her.....oh my..you really like to have your hands full....xx


I spoke to my nan aswell to see if we had her would she watch her til storms pups are bigger and she said yes. I have always wanted 3 colour cockers. i have 2 of those colours who have turned out to be the most perfect cockers ever (so far) and chocolate roan and tan is the other colour i would like to have


----------



## JANICE199

*Just thought i's pop bye and say hi.......so Hi :001_tt2::001_tt2:*


----------



## Spaniel mad

JANICE199 said:


> *Just thought i's pop bye and say hi.......so Hi :001_tt2::001_tt2:*


Hello xxxx


----------



## animallover111

JANICE199 said:


> *Just thought i's pop bye and say hi.......so Hi :001_tt2::001_tt2:*


Hi janice...some good news Boo has calmed down with the mounting...


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *Just thought i's pop bye and say hi.......so Hi :001_tt2::001_tt2:*


Hello how are you today?


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> Hi janice...some good news Boo has calmed down with the mounting...


Shame about the owner though


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> I spoke to my nan aswell to see if we had her would she watch her til storms pups are bigger and she said yes. I have always wanted 3 colour cockers. i have 2 of those colours who have turned out to be the most perfect cockers ever (so far) and chocolate roan and tan is the other colour i would like to have


i have been called the dog lady in our street....not sure if thats a good thing.... we have decided not to add anymore we are stopping at 6...Boo the new sharpei has too many problems so it wouldnt be fair...though in a few years we might add some more.....


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Shame about the owner though


here dont you be after my hot nob's.....


----------



## JANICE199

*


animallover111 said:



Hi janice...some good news Boo has calmed down with the mounting... 

Click to expand...

Hi ya michelle, thats good news hun and so has Mia,perhaps there was something in the air that day.



Badger's Mum said:



Hello how are you today?

Click to expand...

Hi ya christine,i'm fine thanks mate and hows you? are you keeping out of trouble? lol*


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> i have been called the dog lady in our street....not sure if thats a good thing.... we have decided not to add anymore we are stopping at 6...Boo the new sharpei has too many problems so it wouldnt be fair...though in a few years we might add some more.....


The kids in our street love our dogs, they are always knocking on the door with new friends asking if they can see the dogs lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> Hi ya michelle, thats good news hun and so has Mia,perhaps there was something in the air that day.
> 
> Hi ya christine,i'm fine thanks mate and hows you? are you keeping out of trouble? lol*


Well i'm trying to


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *
> 
> Hi ya michelle, thats good news hun and so has Mia,perhaps there was something in the air that day.
> 
> Hi ya christine,i'm fine thanks mate and hows you? are you keeping out of trouble? lol*


Hiya. Lets just say we are having a great laugh again today.


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Well i'm trying to


janice there is no way can chris stay out of trouble...thing is she is leading me astray too...


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> The kids in our street love our dogs, they are always knocking on the door with new friends asking if they can see the dogs lol


our next doors little girl is 6yrs old she knocks on our door and asks if the dogs are coming out to play!!!...we have lovely neighbours apart from the house directly behind ours....they are a nightmare....:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## JANICE199

animallover111 said:


> janice there is no way can chris stay out of trouble...thing is she is leading me astray too...


*
OOOO tell me more.:001_tt2: can i join in,perhaps i could teach you lot a few tricks.*


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> mmmm well thats twice now you have mentioned hot nob's..... dont you be leadig danielle astray.....danielle is a good girl......


Let me just clear my throat haha. Cough, It takes alot to lead me astray. You would have to try very hard haha.


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *
> OOOO tell me more.:001_tt2: can i join in,perhaps i could teach you lot a few tricks.*


Yes you can join in. We are laughing jokeing around with each other again me thinks haha.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Let me just clear my throat haha. Cough, It takes alot to lead me astray. You would have to try very hard haha.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


>


Knew you would like my reply. Badger why don't you join in the fun buddy?


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> The kids in our street love our dogs, they are always knocking on the door with new friends asking if they can see the dogs lol


This thread is going very well if you don't mind me saying I love it.


----------



## Guest

796 posts how did I get there?


----------



## JANICE199

danielled said:


> 796 posts how did I get there?


*by typing? pmsl:001_tt2:*


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *by typing? pmsl:001_tt2:*


pmsl that made me laugh


----------



## ColliePower

Rep for Spaniel for starting such a GREAT thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *by typing? pmsl:001_tt2:*


Haha was that a sarcastic reply or did I ask a daft question hahaha. I've got a stitch again from laughing.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> This thread is going very well if you don't mind me saying I love it.





ColliePower said:


> Rep for Spaniel for starting such a GREAT thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanx guys. Im glad i done something right for once x


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Thanx guys. Im glad i done something right for once x


It's made today fly by for me and kept me occupied. I have thoroughly enjoyed the thread so lets keep it going guys.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> It's made today fly by for me and kept me occupied. I have thoroughly enjoyed the thread so lets keep it going guys.


You know i keep telling myself that the comment left on my sight didnt bother me. truth is it really hurt. bitching and calling me names on here is one thing but to do it on my site for the whole world to see, for people who have offered loving home for our pups and kittens to see, for my friends and family to see. Its very hurtful. That site took me ages to do and im so proud to have somewhere i can display pics of all my babies. Its not a site to advertise my breeding which is why i dont place breeding info on there. Its a site to show of my dogs and cats.
Ok it might just be a few people that think i just have my babies to make money, they dont know me. But to know that people think that of me is horrible. 
What am i doing wrong that is so bad???


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im really glad you are all enjoying this thread but i think im going to have to take a break for a while. I have had so many laughs on here and met some nice people but everywhere you go there are people that will try and ruin it for you. 
Im a sensitive person and i take everything to heart and when people say im treating my babies horribly it really hurts. God im welling up now. I feel stupid


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> You know i keep telling myself that the comment left on my sight didnt bother me. truth is it really hurt. bitching and calling me names on here is one thing but to do it on my site for the whole world to see, for people who have offered loving home for our pups and kittens to see, for my friends and family to see. Its very hurtful. That site took me ages to do and im so proud to have somewhere i can display pics of all my babies. Its not a site to advertise my breeding which is why i dont place breeding info on there. Its a site to show of my dogs and cats.
> Ok it might just be a few people that think i just have my babies to make money, they dont know me. But to know that people think that of me is horrible.
> What am i doing wrong that is so bad???


Your doing nothing wrong. Please stop being so hard on yourself. If you wnat to talk about how your feeling my inbox is waiting for you.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Im really glad you are all enjoying this thread but i think im going to have to take a break for a while. I have had so many laughs on here and met some nice people but everywhere you go there are people that will try and ruin it for you.
> Im a sensitive person and i take everything to heart and when people say im treating my babies horribly it really hurts. God im welling up now. I feel stupid


Don't you dare go anywhere! or you let the scum win your one of the most popular people on here. you've got 11 healthy pup's Hold your head high. I'd miss you and your pup's so don't dare go


----------



## ColliePower

Dont go Spaniel you've done AMAZING!!!! AND we all adore u xxx

Thanks for such a lovely thread and please please dont leave.

I didnt see any bad posts on your website, and ignore the MORONS that do such a dreadful thing xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

ColliePower said:


> Dont go Spaniel you've done AMAZING!!!! AND we all adore u xxx
> 
> Thanks for such a lovely thread and please please dont leave.
> 
> I didnt see any bad posts on your website, and ignore the MORONS that do such a dreadful thing xx


I reported it and then deleted it but i have a copy of it


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Im really glad you are all enjoying this thread but i think im going to have to take a break for a while. I have had so many laughs on here and met some nice people but everywhere you go there are people that will try and ruin it for you.
> Im a sensitive person and i take everything to heart and when people say im treating my babies horribly it really hurts. God im welling up now. I feel stupid


Hey dont you be going anywhere....you have done nothing wrong...if the person leaving you nasty messages is from here...i would love them to have the guts to say who they are but they wont...because they are cowards...dont let some crank get you down...xxxx


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> Don't you dare go anywhere! or you let the scum win your one of the most popular people on here. you've got 11 healthy pup's Hold your head high. I'd miss you and your pup's so don't dare go





ColliePower said:


> Dont go Spaniel you've done AMAZING!!!! AND we all adore u xxx
> 
> Thanks for such a lovely thread and please please dont leave.
> 
> I didnt see any bad posts on your website, and ignore the MORONS that do such a dreadful thing xx





animallover111 said:


> Hey dont you be going anywhere....you have done nothing wrong...if the person leaving you nasty messages is from here...i would love them to have the guts to say who they are but they wont...because they are cowards...dont let some crank get you down...xxxx


Ditto all the above


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> I emailed yesterday and today. I bet she has already found a home but they could let me know so i couls stop dreaming about calling her Lake and how much she would fit in with my babies


see you are meant to have 2 of storms pups instead, so you can call them Breeze and Lake LOL, pain am at work cant see pic of cocker spaniel


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> You know i keep telling myself that the comment left on my sight didnt bother me. truth is it really hurt. bitching and calling me names on here is one thing but to do it on my site for the whole world to see, for people who have offered loving home for our pups and kittens to see, for my friends and family to see. Its very hurtful. That site took me ages to do and im so proud to have somewhere i can display pics of all my babies. Its not a site to advertise my breeding which is why i dont place breeding info on there. Its a site to show of my dogs and cats.
> Ok it might just be a few people that think i just have my babies to make money, they dont know me. But to know that people think that of me is horrible.
> What am i doing wrong that is so bad???


sorry only just caught this bit, you are not doing anything wrong, you love your animals that is clear on your site, and dont let this scumbag get to you and drive you away, you are an amazing person and i for one am so thankful that you are part of this forum, we have had many laughs on this thread, dont you be going anywhere, or i will be knocking on your door!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> sorry only just caught this bit, you are not doing anything wrong, you love your animals that is clear on your site, and dont let this scumbag get to you and drive you away, you are an amazing person and i for one am so thankful that you are part of this forum, we have had many laughs on this thread, dont you be going anywhere, or i will be knocking on your door!!!


Pick me up on the way!!


----------



## animallover111

i will follow on my skateboard....Ria there is no way of escaping us...sorry.....


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> Pick me up on the way!!


No problem Chris will do, see Ria you cant get away from us, big hugs


----------



## animallover111

brackensmom said:


> No problem Chris will do, see Ria you cant get away from us, big hugs


and me too....i might even be able to pinch a few dogs while im there.....would get at least 8 pups on my skateboard......


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> No problem Chris will do, see Ria you cant get away from us, big hugs


Your here to stay so there:001_tt2:. Know what's for dinner


----------



## brackensmom

animallover111 said:


> and me too....i might even be able to pinch a few dogs while im there.....would get at least 8 pups on my skateboard......


i will pick you up, but only if you promise not to pinch any pups, did you not say you couldnt have any more LOL


----------



## animallover111

brackensmom said:


> i will pick you up, but only if you promise not to pinch any pups, did you not say you couldnt have any more LOL


haaa well how could anyone not want to pinch storm's pups.....Ria is doing a fab job and should be proud of herself...it must be blooming hard work......i am sure i could fit a couple in here.....maybe even 3/4.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> i will pick you up, but only if you promise not to pinch any pups, did you not say you couldnt have any more LOL


No it's ok she's getting them for me


----------



## Spaniel mad

Thanx guys

means a lot


----------



## bucksmum

Hi Ria,
please don't let them get to you.It's only one very nasty,immature person,the rest of us think you have done fantastic xx
The way your dogs are cared for we can all see you are not in it to make money.
The reason this person is doing this is probably the reason everybody bitches and that's jealousy.
You have so much to be proud of and sadly some people just can't help being jealous and trying to ruin it.
Don't let them drive you away,you have so many friends here xxxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

bucksmum said:


> Hi Ria,
> please don't let them get to you.It's only one very nasty,immature person,the rest of us think you have done fantastic xx
> The way your dogs are cared for we can all see you are not in it to make money.
> The reason this person is doing this is probably the reason everybody bitches and that's jealousy.
> You have so much to be proud of and sadly some people just can't help being jealous and trying to ruin it.
> Don't let them drive you away,you have so many friends here xxxxx


Well said


Spaniel mad said:


> Thanx guys
> 
> means a lot


Yep Sooo what's for dinner


----------



## Spaniel mad

Thanx to you all for your nice comments.

Just a bad day me thinks. I look at my beautiful dogs and cats and i feel so lucky to have them all. I couldnt be without them

I try and do whats best for them and like to think they are happy too

As for dinner dont feel like any today

What have you all got???


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Thanx to you all for your nice comments.
> 
> Just a bad day me thinks. I look at my beautiful dogs and cats and i feel so lucky to have them all. I couldnt be without them
> 
> I try and do whats best for them and like to think they are happy too
> 
> As for dinner dont feel like any today
> 
> What have you all got???


Lol i don't know yet i'll just invite myself to who ever has the best


----------



## animallover111

Im just going to have a cup of tea and some hot nobs........


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> Im just going to have a cup of tea and some hot nobs........


Na don't fancy that thank's


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i don't know yet i'll just invite myself to who ever has the best


I was thinking the same



animallover111 said:


> Im just going to have a cup of tea and some hot nobs........


Yum could just do with some


----------



## brackensmom

hi again all, sorry just got in from work and had dinner, i had pasta with a very spicy tomatoe sauce, still got some left if you havent eaten yet BM, just thinking about pudding but not got much in,


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> hi again all, sorry just got in from work and had dinner, i had pasta with a very spicy tomatoe sauce, still got some left if you havent eaten yet BM, just thinking about pudding but not got much in,


I've just had curry thank's But i'll have it later


----------



## brackensmom

oh nice what curry did you have, we had a take away last night i had Korma with garlic nan


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> oh nice what curry did you have, we had a take away last night i had Korma with garlic nan


That's what i had


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey all, Have any of your boobies grown or shrunk?????


----------



## animallover111

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, Have any of your boobies grown or shrunk?????


----------



## Baby Bordie

animallover111 said:


>


Little joke between some of us on the thread... Have a read through!


----------



## animallover111

Baby Bordie said:


> Little joke between some of us on the thread... Have a read through!


is it rude...... :blushing:


----------



## Baby Bordie

animallover111 said:


> is it rude...... :blushing:


Noooo, Its an intresting myth.....


----------



## Little Missy

Hi! You guys can count me in! What have we all had for tea?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Little Missy said:


> Hi! You guys can count me in! What have we all had for tea?


Um i had jerk chicken, salsa and chips... Was lovely....  You?


----------



## animallover111

Little Missy said:


> Hi! You guys can count me in! What have we all had for tea?


Hell little missy.....nothing exciting here for tea...chicken and salad.....


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Noooo, Its an intresting myth.....


And myth it certainly is, i drank loads of milk the other night and nothing happened


----------



## Baby Bordie

brackensmom said:


> And myth it certainly is, i drank loads of milk the other night and nothing happened


Every time, Just try and drink some, and give us updates.... Lol "Today they got bigger..... Not the boobs but the BLOODY NIPPLES" Lmao


----------



## brackensmom

ok maybe try another 2 pints tonight then, but only got couple more days to try this theory out!!!!!!! Sorry TMI:blush2:


----------



## bird

Little Missy said:


> Hi! You guys can count me in! What have we all had for tea?


And me, I'm here for a bit. 
Just finished the chilli I made last night only tonight we had chips with it.


----------



## brackensmom

bird said:


> And me, I'm here for a bit.
> Just finished the chilli I made last night only tonight we had chips with it.


that sounds nice, i had boring pasta with a spicy tomatoe sauce.


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> that sounds nice, i had boring pasta with a spicy tomatoe sauce.


Aww you made it sound nicer before, I wont bother with the leftover's then thank's anyway


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

I just had a boiled egg with soldiers lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> I just had a boiled egg with soldiers lol


Lol, Thats the way, the easy option.... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Thats the way, the easy option.... :smilewinkgrin:


wasnt really in the mood for dinner but have a headache so thought i best eat with pills

Hows you little bro???


----------



## bird

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> I just had a boiled egg with soldiers lol


Oh, havent had that in years  think might have that for me lunch tomorrow. Did you have toasted soldiers


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> wasnt really in the mood for dinner but have a headache so thought i best eat with pills
> 
> Hows you little bro???


Im good big sis and you? Im just sitting here wondering what food i should get for my new pup when i get him/her in January? Any ideas?


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> Oh, havent had that in years  think might have that for me lunch tomorrow. Did you have toasted soldiers


I certainly did. And i scooped what was left out into toast too yum yum lol



Baby Bordie said:


> Im good big sis and you? Im just sitting here wondering what food i should get for my new pup when i get him/her in January? Any ideas?


Yeah im good thanx.

Arden Grange is the best food


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> I certainly did. And i scooped what was left out into toast too yum yum lol
> 
> Yeah im good thanx.
> 
> Arden Grange is the best food


Okay, and when he/she turns about 9 months? Then whats the best food from there?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Okay, and when he/she turns about 9 months? Then whats the best food from there?


Still arden grange

My pups are on Arden grange puppy and nature diet puppy and the big dogs are on arden grange adult and nature diet adult


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Still arden grange
> 
> My pups are on Arden grange puppy and nature diet puppy and the big dogs are on arden grange adult and nature diet adult


Oh right, Thanks  Just making sure....  Would you mind going on my website, and answering my question on there, so if i forget, i can just look there...


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Oh right, Thanks  Just making sure....  Would you mind going on my website, and answering my question on there, so if i forget, i can just look there...


OK lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Oh right, Thanks  Just making sure....  Would you mind going on my website, and answering my question on there, so if i forget, i can just look there...


There isnt a question for food and it wont let me add an answer


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> There isnt a question for food and it wont let me add an answer


Hmmmm, Ill sort that question thing out now.....


----------



## Baby Bordie

Does it work now.... Sorry if im being a bit partrinising, But you are clicking answers arent you?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Does it work now.... Sorry if im being a bit partrinising, But you are clicking answers arent you?


yes lol

will try again


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Does it work now.... Sorry if im being a bit partrinising, But you are clicking answers arent you?


Sorry it might just be me but its not working


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Sorry it might just be me but its not working


Im not to sure... Can you see the comment i made on the answers page?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! I've had a nightmare of a day! How is everyone?


----------



## Inca's Mum

James.
You need to make answers page a guestbook... You have an RSS Feed which will so not, and does not work


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Im not to sure... Can you see the comment i made on the answers page?


Nope


----------



## animallover111

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! I've had a nightmare of a day! How is everyone?


evening..sorry to hear you have a bad day........its got to get better now your on here....


----------



## bird

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! I've had a nightmare of a day! How is everyone?


We is all fine, had a bad day at the office hon


----------



## lifeizsweet

animallover111 said:


> evening..sorry to hear you have a bad day........its got to get better now your on here....


Haha thanks i hope so! Can't believe it's nine already!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Everyone go on my website quick, Go on questions, then click on answers, and tell me if you can leave a comment on there or if you cna see my comment? And comment on the guestbook....


----------



## lifeizsweet

bird said:


> We is all fine, had a bad day at the office hon


It's been so hectic! I was pretty much by myself all day and there was SO much to do. Started at half 8 this morning, didn't leave till 7. then had to go to my mum's house to look for my brother's hamster!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Everyone go on my website quick, Go on questions, then click on answers, and tell me if you can leave a comment on there or if you cna see my comment? And comment on the guestbook....


its working now


----------



## bird

lifeizsweet said:


> It's been so hectic! I was pretty much by myself all day and there was SO much to do. Started at half 8 this morning, didn't leave till 7. then had to go to my mum's house to look for my brother's hamster!


Sounds like you've been a busy bee.
Take it the hamsters an escape artist


----------



## Baby Bordie

There we go all, Have a look, and post some comments, sorry for spamming, But its just to get it going a bit... 

OllieTheSheltie


----------



## lifeizsweet

bird said:


> Sounds like you've been a busy bee.
> Take it the hamsters an escape artist


Well didn't help brother didnt put him in his carry case before he went out on the piss so little gaz pushing his bed to the side of the box (temp home while bro was visiting from uni) and made the great escape. Bro has put off going back to uni for 3 days to try and find him! But had to return today, so i've got to go round every evening and look for signs of the hamster! I hope we find him, he's heard noises in the night in his room so we think he's around, just need to lure him out!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Well didn't help brother didnt put him in his carry case before he went out on the piss so little gaz pushing his bed to the side of the box (temp home while bro was visiting from uni) and made the great escape. Bro has put off going back to uni for 3 days to try and find him! But had to return today, so i've got to go round every evening and look for signs of the hamster! I hope we find him, he's heard noises in the night in his room so we think he's around, just need to lure him out!!


A hamster i had years ago escaped from the cage in the kitchen. It was missing for 4 weeks lol


----------



## bird

lifeizsweet said:


> Well didn't help brother didnt put him in his carry case before he went out on the piss so little gaz pushing his bed to the side of the box (temp home while bro was visiting from uni) and made the great escape. Bro has put off going back to uni for 3 days to try and find him! But had to return today, so i've got to go round every evening and look for signs of the hamster! I hope we find him, he's heard noises in the night in his room so we think he's around, just need to lure him out!!


Put some food out and his cage/bedding he might make his way back in during the night.


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Everyone go on my website quick, Go on questions, then click on answers, and tell me if you can leave a comment on there or if you cna see my comment? And comment on the guestbook....


hi i couldnt do the answers, and the only comment/question is on is about crate training, is that right? but could sign guestbook,


----------



## Baby Bordie

brackensmom said:


> hi i couldnt do the answers, and the only comment/question is on is about crate training, is that right? but could sign guestbook,


Yer, what ill do is once one of my questions get answered ill change the question.... Get it? If you want to post click on the "Answer my questions here" And you can post!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> A hamster i had years ago escaped from the cage in the kitchen. It was missing for 4 weeks lol


I hope we get him back, except i am scared of hamsers and my brother lives so far away i guess i will need to look after the little fella till christmas if we do get him back!



bird said:


> Put some food out and his cage/bedding he might make his way back in during the night.


Thats what i've done and we''ve put flour on the floor to see if we get little hamster tracks..


----------



## animallover111

Baby Bordie said:


> Yer, what ill do is once one of my questions get answered ill change the question.... Get it? If you want to post click on the "Answer my questions here" And you can post!


off to go have a nosy at your website......


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Yer, what ill do is once one of my questions get answered ill change the question.... Get it? If you want to post click on the "Answer my questions here" And you can post!


oh right ok, but when i first went on couldnt go into the answers, but just tried again, and it is working now. I love the sable sheltie,


----------



## Baby Bordie

brackensmom said:


> oh right ok, but when i first went on couldnt go into the answers, but just tried again, and it is working now. I love the sable sheltie,


Thanks, Thats the one were getting, Cant wait!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Good Evening my little possoms! ( and Small Boy)
Sorry i'm late on duty had to go shopping for the Troll tonight.. an uneventful exercise, but at least she ad the Whiskey out and ready to drink when i arrived, Not that she drinks you understand, well I say that, shes doing 6 cans of guiness and a bottle of scotch a week, but from all accounts its me that drinks them.. Alzemiers is a very misleading problem, Personally i think she not got it at all, shes just drunk 24/7 . Then shes says, i dont know who you take after Paul!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> Good Evening my little possoms! ( and Small Boy)
> Sorry i'm late on duty had to go shopping for the Troll tonight.. an uneventful exercise, but at least she ad the Whiskey out and ready to drink when i arrived, Not that she drinks you understand, well I say that, shes doing 6 cans of guiness and a bottle of scotch a week, but from all accounts its me that drinks them.. Alzemiers is a very misleading problem, Personally i think she not got it at all, shes just drunk 24/7 . Then shes says, i dont know who you take after Paul!!


Good evening

I see you came on to make me wee myself again lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Red..... That is one hell of an enterance..... Your a beast!  :smilewinkgrin:
Red, If you want the "Troll" To stop pestering you, Just make slip her some pills, Thats should work, Or use the "Anti-troll gun" That will teach the little bi.....  Or, You could put your socks in her face, that always works.... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lifeizsweet

3 red dogs said:


> Good Evening my little possoms! ( and Small Boy)
> Sorry i'm late on duty had to go shopping for the Troll tonight.. an uneventful exercise, but at least she ad the Whiskey out and ready to drink when i arrived, Not that she drinks you understand, well I say that, shes doing 6 cans of guiness and a bottle of scotch a week, but from all accounts its me that drinks them.. Alzemiers is a very misleading problem, Personally i think she not got it at all, shes just drunk 24/7 . Then shes says, i dont know who you take after Paul!!


good evening! Wish i had some whiskey


----------



## 3 red dogs

lifeizsweet said:


> good evening! Wish i had some whiskey


you pop round to my Trolls house hun, you might as well get the blame for drinking it as me!!


----------



## brackensmom

well i am off to bed, just got me glass of milk, and going to have some hot nobs with them so thats me all sorted for tonight,  night all


----------



## bird

lifeizsweet said:


> good evening! Wish i had some whiskey


Still got about 6 bottles of the stuff, hate it  but hubs is slowly ploughing his way through it


----------



## bird

brackensmom said:


> well i am off to bed, just got me glass of milk, and going to have some hot nobs with them so thats me all sorted for tonight,  night all


Night nite


----------



## Baby Bordie

brackensmom said:


> well i am off to bed, just got me glass of milk, and going to have some hot nobs with them so thats me all sorted for tonight,  night all


Lmao..... I think you made a "Typo" :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2: And quite a rude one at that, I think its your dirty character coming through! :001_tt2:


----------



## lifeizsweet

3 red dogs said:


> you pop round to my Trolls house hun, you might as well get the blame for drinking it as me!!


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## lifeizsweet

bird said:


> Still got about 6 bottles of the stuff, hate it  but hubs is slowly ploughing his way through it


How can you hate it! Actually i can understand how, I used to hate it. Now i hate the hangovers i get when i over indulge on it!



brackensmom said:


> well i am off to bed, just got me glass of milk, and going to have some hot nobs with them so thats me all sorted for tonight,  night all


Night Night - hot nobs you say!?!? hehehe


----------



## animallover111

brackensmom said:


> well i am off to bed, just got me glass of milk, and going to have some hot nobs with them so thats me all sorted for tonight,  night all


:blushing: :blushing: you just be careful with them hot nobs.....  night night...xxx


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao..... I think you made a "Typo" :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2: And quite a rude one at that, I think its your dirty character coming through! :001_tt2:


No typo, another little joke from earlier, although i have been told before i have a dirty character!! LOL


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> well i am off to bed, just got me glass of milk, and going to have some hot nobs with them so thats me all sorted for tonight,  night all


Nite Nikki

enjoy the milk and hot nobs lol


----------



## Little Missy

bird said:


> And me, I'm here for a bit.
> Just finished the chilli I made last night only tonight we had chips with it.





animallover111 said:


> Hell little missy.....nothing exciting here for tea...chicken and salad.....





Baby Bordie said:


> Um i had jerk chicken, salsa and chips... Was lovely....  You?


Yummy! I had Bacon Bolognaise. That's Spag-boll, but only you replace the mice with bacon. Gorgeous.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Yep, Watch out, Them hot nobs are known to spit milk!!!!!  :001_tt2:  rrr:


----------



## 3 red dogs

Gold Star To Awarded To
'brackensmom'
For the Best Typo so far this week
QUOTE 
well i am off to bed, just got me glass of milk, and going to have some hot nobs with them so thats me all sorted for tonight,
Un-QUOTE​


----------



## animallover111

Baby Bordie said:


> Yep, Watch out, Them hot nobs are known to spit milk!!!!!  :001_tt2:  rrr:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Aww did anyone just watch Ghost Whisperer???


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww did anyone just watch Ghost Whisperer???


Nope, Im always to scared to watch it, Did you?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Nope, Im always to scared to watch it, Did you?


yeah the end was sad


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww did anyone just watch Ghost Whisperer???


nope OH watched deadliest catch, now its time for Jamie!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah the end was sad


What happened?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> What happened?


Melinder found out she was pregnant


----------



## bird

I've watched nowt, hubs has sports on


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> I've watched nowt, hubs has sports on


I hate sport lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Melinder found out she was pregnant


Oh, My bad, Im thinking of most haunted..... Ive seen a bit of ghost whispered, but i still get scared... Lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I hate sport lol


me too, so does OH we don't have sports channels!


----------



## bird

Spaniel mad said:


> I hate sport lol


So do I but it keeps him quiet while I'm on here.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Oh, My bad, Im thinking of most haunted..... Ive seen a bit of ghost whispered, but i still get scared... Lol


I love most haunted aswell lol

Has anyone see the ad for the new series called fast forward??

Looks really good


----------



## Guest

I loved most haunted but when Derek Acorah left I stopped watching it. It isn't as good without him I don't think.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I love most haunted aswell lol
> 
> Has anyone see the ad for the new series called fast forward??
> 
> Looks really good


Hiya. OH's Mum has just gone to bed so i can come on here without feeling guilty now. How's everyone tonight?

Fast Forward looks good - we've just put it on series link & recording it.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I loved most haunted but when Derek Acorah left I stopped watching it. It isn't as good without him I don't think.


I think he was a bit fake at times


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I loved most haunted but when Derek Acorah left I stopped watching it. It isn't as good without him I don't think.


Derek was a proven fake. I used to watch it, & even went to see it live, but it went ott after Karl started getting "possessed" so i don't even turn it on anymore.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> I think he was a bit fake at times


A few of my family think he was fake at times. I've got all his books and dvd's. I go to see him every year on stage.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Just noticed im nearly on 3000 posts lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Just noticed im nearly on 3000 posts lol


Keep going you will hit 3000 posts soon. You can do it.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Keep going you will hit 3000 posts soon. You can do it.


U need to get to a 1000 lol


----------



## bucksmum

Spaniel mad said:


> Just noticed im nearly on 3000 posts lol


Chatterbox :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

bucksmum said:


> Chatterbox :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Yep and proud lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Oh has just gone out for a *** and brambles stolen his seat hahaha 

I don't know what to do this weekend! OH is going to devon to pick up a tractor so i shall be all on my lonesome!


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> U need to get to a 1000 lol


I know I've only done 804 posts. I'm excited about tomorrow but also nervous very nervous about tomorrow.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Just noticed im nearly on 3000 posts lol


Woah, Nearly catching up to me!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Oh has just gone out for a *** and brambles stolen his seat hahaha
> 
> I don't know what to do this weekend! OH is going to devon to pick up a tractor so i shall be all on my lonesome!


You can come on here and chat to us lol



danielled said:


> I know I've only done 804 posts. I'm excited about tomorrow but also nervous very nervous about tomorrow.


Dont worry you will be fine


----------



## 3 red dogs

lifeizsweet said:


> Oh has just gone out for a *** and brambles stolen his seat hahaha
> 
> I don't know what to do this weekend! OH is going to devon to pick up a tractor so i shall be all on my lonesome!


Blimey, thats a long long drive back to berkshire on a Tractor!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right im of to my blow up bed now

Great chating to you all again

Speak tomorrow x


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im of to my blow up bed now
> 
> Great chating to you all again
> 
> Speak tomorrow x


Night sis, Have a great sleep, And dont let the bed bugs bite! :ihih: Ill fight them off with a stick for you! Lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im of to my blow up bed now
> 
> Great chating to you all again
> 
> Speak tomorrow x


 night night! xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Night sis, Have a great sleep, And dont let the bed bugs bite! :ihih: Ill fight them off with a stick for you! Lol


Thanx lil bro
dont you stay up too long now as you have school tomorrow xxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> You can come on here and chat to us lol
> 
> Dont worry you will be fine


I'm going to have to!



3 red dogs said:


> Blimey, thats a long long drive back to berkshire on a Tractor!!


I hope he's not driving the tractor back! it's a vintage one, think he might get a bit chilly, and he'll be gone for days!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Thanx lil bro
> dont you stay up too long now as you have school tomorrow xxxx


I wont, Only until 11, I promise....


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Blimey, thats a long long drive back to berkshire on a Tractor!!


Hi Red have you heard I was in a band at college and tomorrow night we are having a band reunion and I'm really nervous about that. We were called Nova dragons. Our single was called hero. They played our song on local radio and we were in the newspaper too.


----------



## 3 red dogs

danielled said:


> Hi Red have you heard I was in a band at college and tomorrow night we are having a band reunion and I'm really nervous about that. We were called Nova dragons. Our single was called hero. They played our song on local radio and we were in the newspaper too.


Yes Hun, i read it last night, and even watched it on Youtube.. iwas very impressed.. you guys rock!!
i'm not as talented as you i'm afraid, canny sing, canny dance, cant play nothing, but i make a great lighting/sound engineer, if you ever need me!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Yes Hun, i read it last night, and even watched it on Youtube.. iwas very impressed.. you guys rock!!
> i'm not as talented as you i'm afraid, canny sing, canny dance, cant play nothing, but i make a great lighting/sound engineer, if you ever need me!


Shucks thank you Red. You saw the link? Thank you I'm glad you liked it. I can get you a copy if you want. We probably rock because we were a rock band haha. Please say you didn't see certain comments about the lead singer. I don't want to talk about that one.


----------



## jlushh

Had wisdom teeth removed today, my mouth hurts and I cant stop licking at the hole the teeth left 

On a better note I kept them


----------



## EmilyMarie

jlushh said:


> Had wisdom teeth removed today, my mouth hurts and I cant stop licking at the hole the teeth left
> 
> On a better note I kept them


Oh my goodness! I had mine removed Friday! I can't stop licking the whole either, and my pain hasn't subsided yet. Good thing I'm on 2 different pain killers! I also kept mine, lol.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

Almost friday yay x


----------



## animallover111

Morning all you wonderfull peeps,got a busy day today.....xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Morning all i've got a pile of ironing waiting for me


----------



## lifeizsweet

jlushh said:


> Had wisdom teeth removed today, my mouth hurts and I cant stop licking at the hole the teeth left
> 
> On a better note I kept them


How was it? I hope I don't have to have my wisdown teeth out ever. I had some teeth removed when i was younger and I have curved roots on my teeth. They really didn't want to come out, it was horrible!


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Morning all you wonderfull peeps,got a busy day today.....xxx


What you got planned then??



Badger's Mum said:


> Morning all i've got a pile of ironing waiting for me


Aww my sister does all our ironong lol

I have nowt planned today except wathing these beautiful puppies walk around xx


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> I have nowt planned today except wathing these beautiful puppies walk around xx


Lucky you! What a great way to spend a day


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Lucky you! What a great way to spend a day


I know

Just perfect lol

The messiest but will be when i feed them lol


----------



## animallover111

I have to do a couple of hours work.....


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> The messiest but will be when i feed them lol


But what a joy to watch lol

I want lots of puppies!


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> I have to do a couple of hours work.....


Oh, Sorry lol Will be thinking of you lol



Classyellie said:


> But what a joy to watch lol
> 
> I want lots of puppies!


If you was closer you could come here to get ur puppy fix


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> I have to do a couple of hours work.....


I have to go to work later 



Spaniel mad said:


> If you was closer you could come here to get ur puppy fix


Oh I wish! lol


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning all i've got a pile of ironing waiting for me


Today is the day.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Have a wonderful time Daniell  *


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Oh, Sorry lol Will be thinking of you lol
> 
> If you was closer you could come here to get ur puppy fix


Today isthe day Nova dragons reunite and I'm so nervous.


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Have a wonderful time Daniell  *


I'm verry nervous. It should be ok I think.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Today is the day.


You will be fine

Just enjoy it x


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> I have to do a couple of hours work.....


Today is the day and I am very nervous. Nova dragons reunite today.


----------



## JANICE199

*Hope you have a fab time and we want all the gossip.*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*your be fine huni bet your excited about it all *


----------



## Guest

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *your be fine huni bet your excited about it all *


I am very excited and very nervous.


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *Hope you have a fab time and we want all the gossip.*


Haha it's a promise you'll get all the gossip.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Haha it's a promise you'll get all the gossip.


Yes don't forget will you. what time are you going?


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Today is the day and I am very nervous. Nova dragons reunite today.


you will have a fab time danielle....no need to be nervous....will it be a late night?


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Yes don't forget will you. what time are you going?


I'm going at 6.30. My carer is coming with me. I won't forget don't worry.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> you will have a fab time danielle....no need to be nervous....will it be a late night?


I know it's just that we haven't seen each other since june when we had the leavers party at college. Yes it will be a late night I probably won't get back until a horrible hour tomorrow at about 1.30 or 2.00 so if I'm not on right away tomorrow morning you know why.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I know it's just that we haven't seen each other since june when we had the leavers party at college. Yes it will be a late night I probably won't get back until a horrible hour tomorrow at about 1.30 or 2.00 so if I'm not on right away tomorrow morning you know why.


it will be great danielle.....just have fun and enjoy.....1.30-2.00.... im too old for staying up that late..... but we will let you have a lie in tomorrow....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> it will be great danielle.....just have fun and enjoy.....1.30-2.00.... im too old for staying up that late..... but we will let you have a lie in tomorrow....


I think I will need a lie in tomorrow.


----------



## lifeizsweet

How is everyone's day so far? I can get on PF on my blackberry hurrah!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> How is everyone's day so far? I can get on PF on my blackberry hurrah!


Just fed pups again so im in stitches as they are now all covered in it. fat boy puppy 9 decided to roll in it aswell


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Just fed pups again so im in stitches as they are now all covered in it. fat boy puppy 9 decided to roll in it aswell


How cute! Bramble still gets his food all over himself,

I am so hungry and we have no milk so can't make tea!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> How cute! Bramble still gets his food all over himself,
> 
> I am so hungry and we have no milk so can't make tea!


Im really hungry aswell

Not sure what to have for lunch today


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Just fed pups again so im in stitches as they are now all covered in it. fat boy puppy 9 decided to roll in it aswell


aww sounds cute, bet he looks a right mess, at work again, so having quick catch up,


----------



## brackensmom

i will be having some sandwiches for lunch when the sandwich van comes to work.


----------



## animallover111

im 32 and still get food all over me when im eating.....im dreadful with spag bol....


----------



## animallover111

animallover111 said:


> im 32 and still get food all over me when im eating.....im dreadful with spag bol....


im not 32 either im 33....ut: ut: ut:


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> i will be having some sandwiches for lunch when the sandwich van comes to work.


wish i had a sarnie van come round lol



animallover111 said:


> im 32 and still get food all over me when im eating.....im dreadful with spag bol....


PMSL i think we all get spag bog over us


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> wish i had a sarnie van come round lol
> 
> PMSL i think we all get spag bog over us


spag bog....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> spag bog....


we have called it spag bog for years lol


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> we have called it spag bog for years lol


im surprised my kids dont call mine spag bog...im not going to tell them that or they will....


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> How is everyone's day so far? I can get on PF on my blackberry hurrah!


I've just bought a blackberry! I've just got to get it set up properly! 



Spaniel mad said:


> Just fed pups again so im in stitches as they are now all covered in it. fat boy puppy 9 decided to roll in it aswell


Awww bless him....you gotta love puppies 



animallover111 said:


> im 32 and still get food all over me when im eating.....im dreadful with spag bol....


Lol....spag bol is just the worst food for that! 

I was supposed to be doing housework but decided to go for another walk with the dogs :blushing: Anyway as I live alone with the dogs so my place never gets too bad


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> im surprised my kids dont call mine spag bog...im not going to tell them that or they will....


PMSL


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I was supposed to be doing housework but decided to go for another walk with the dogs :blushing: Anyway as I live alone with the dogs so my place never gets too bad


I just had a quick whip round with the hoover. Ok theres 4 humans, 17 dogs and 6 cats here but if you keep on top of it everyday its ok. Me and mum always have a mental clean every sunday anyway


----------



## animallover111

Classyellie said:


> I've just bought a blackberry! I've just got to get it set up properly!
> 
> Awww bless him....you gotta love puppies
> 
> glad its not just me....
> Lol....spag bol is just the worst food for that!
> 
> I was supposed to be doing housework but decided to go for another walk with the dogs :blushing: Anyway as I live alone with the dogs so my place never gets too bad


my house isnt too bad just need a tidy up....im dreading the winter with the rain and wet with all the dogs.....tho Boo isnt going to like going out in the rain...she is a little softy.....bought her a coat but she isnt impressed....


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Im really hungry aswell
> 
> Not sure what to have for lunch today


Me either if OH comes to meet me for lunch its either KFC subway or mc donalds, no idea what to do if he doesn't show! Something hot becuase its freezing!


----------



## Spaniel mad

10 more posts and im on 3000 lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Me either if OH comes to meet me for lunch its either KFC subway or mc donalds, no idea what to do if he doesn't show! Something hot becuase its freezing!


I could just eat a quarter pounder with cheese meal from mcdonalds or a whopper meal from Burger king or a 2 piece variety meal from KFC lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> 10 more posts and im on 3000 lol


I'm still trying to get to 1000.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I'm still trying to get to 1000.


you have to talk more lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> you have to talk more lol


I know I will won't I? That way I might actually hit 1000. That reminds me I wonder how many posts I've done so far today. I think I will go and check now.


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> I could just eat a quarter pounder with cheese meal from mcdonalds or a whopper meal from Burger king or a 2 piece variety meal from KFC lol


mmm i might have my other packet of jammie dodgers......


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> mmm i might have my other packet of jammie dodgers......


Im off to morrisons later so im going to get some lol


----------



## Guest

I've now done 829 posts double


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Im off to morrisons later so im going to get some lol


Asda have them 2 packets for £1.....might have to get some more....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Asda have them 2 packets for £1.....might have to get some more....


Adsa is further away but we will go there at the weekend so i will stock up for me and also for the people coming to see pups next weekend


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> im not 32 either im 53....ut: ut: ut:


 I didn't know you were 53



animallover111 said:


> im surprised my kids dont call mine spag bog...im not going to tell them that or they will....


Bet your Dad make's it all the time. Has anyone noticed what this woman is calling me on the end of her page


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I didn't know you were 53
> 
> Bet your Dad make's it all the time. Has anyone noticed what this woman is calling me on the end of her page


Yes I have noticed. I'm on your side don't worry haha.


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> I didn't know you were 53
> 
> Bet your Dad make's it all the time. Has anyone noticed what this woman is calling me on the end of her page


the kids eat my dads...its just mine they avoid!!!.....gosh i could get banned...


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Yes I have noticed. I'm on your side don't worry haha.


I did realise she was as old as that though


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I didn't know you were 53
> 
> Bet your Dad make's it all the time. Has anyone noticed what this woman is calling me on the end of her page


yeah i see it

Sorry i agree lol


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Yes I have noticed. I'm on your side don't worry haha.


thanks Miss glam......


----------



## bird

Have an absolutley fab time danielle


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah i see it
> 
> Sorry i agree lol


yeah....so its not only me who thinks this.....it is in a nice way honestly.....the funny home told me to put it on...to make you feel special.....badgers mum....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> the kids eat my dads...its just mine they avoid!!!.....gosh i could get banned...


What for being 53 of calling me a nutter? they're both true arn't they?


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Have an absolutley fab time danielle


Apparently I have a new name now. It's a great one too.


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> What for being 53 of calling me a nutter? they're both true arn't they?


believe it or not i was actually sane till i joined here.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> thanks Miss glam......


Haha your welcome. I'm feeling a bit mischevious today.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah i see it
> 
> Sorry i agree lol


:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:



animallover111 said:


> yeah....so its not only me who thinks this.....it is in a nice way honestly.....the funny home told me to put it on...to make you feel special.....badgers mum....


:blushing: thank you


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Haha your welcome. I'm feeling a bit mischevious today.


your always mischevious......i think your starting to get excited for tonight....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> believe it or not i was actually sane till i joined here.....


same here

Badgers mum is dragging us all to the mental pplace with her

Michelle dont foget the jammy dodgers and i will bring the party rings


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> same here
> 
> Badgers mum is dragging us all to the mental pplace with her
> 
> Michelle dont foget the jammy dodgers and i will bring the party rings


Im glad you just said that...now i know its def badgers mum fault....i have gone crackers.....

i will bring some carrot cake too......


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> your always mischevious......i think your starting to get excited for tonight....


Haha cheeky.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> same here
> 
> Badgers mum is dragging us all to the mental pplace with her
> 
> Michelle dont foget the jammy dodgers and i will bring the party rings


Why are you all picking on me today


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Why are you all picking on me today


Im not picking on you don't worry I am on your side. Isthis pick on badger's mum and Nova dragons day haha. Leave us alone haha.


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Why are you all picking on me today


you know we love you really......


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> you know we love you really......


We know. It's called having a laugh haha.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Why are you all picking on me today


were not picking on you, just letting you know we are all as mental as you are


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Im not picking on you don't worry I am on your side. Isthis pick on badger's mum and Nova dragons day haha. Leave us alone haha.






animallover111 said:


> you know we love you really......


We know


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> were not picking on you, just letting you know we are all as mental as you are


im first to admit i am far from normal......


----------



## Classyellie

Am I the only sane one on here?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Am I the only sane one on here?


you are far from sane lol


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> im first to admit i am far from normal......


I'm definately not normal I mean I have just banged my head on the screen adn I have a strange pleco.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> you are far from sane lol


I'll have you know I'm a very mature sensible person....and I'm never silly :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I'll have you know I'm a very mature sensible person....and I'm never silly :blushing:


i believe you lol

Thanx for the thread x


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> I'll have you know I'm a very mature sensible person....and I'm never silly :blushing:


The pleco is going along the surface of the water again. I get all the weird pets then again I'm far from normal too.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> I'll have you know I'm a very mature sensible person....and I'm never silly :blushing:


Nor am i I never have a laugh


----------



## animallover111

Classyellie said:


> Am I the only sane one on here?


  PMSL....very funny.....Ellie sane.....    :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Nor am i I never have a laugh


What do you mean we are having a laugh now.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> The pleco is going along the surface of the water again. I get all the weird pets then again I'm far from normal too.


ah but what is normal miss glam.....normal means to go with the majority of....most members on this thread are crazy...so its normal to be crazy.....so we are all normal crazy people......


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Nor am i I never have a laugh


  says the nutter! 



animallover111 said:


> PMSL....very funny.....Ellie sane.....    :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


:001_tt2: :001_tt2: back at ya!!!

See....sensible & mature


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> What do you mean we are having a laugh now.


badgers mum is trying to trick you danielle...


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> PMSL....very funny.....Ellie sane.....    :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


There only one person and one fish taht are not sane on here. Me and Nemo my pleco.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> badgers mum is trying to trick you danielle...


I don't think so and I've still got my skateboard up and running.


----------



## animallover111

i think Ellie is in denial.....mmmmm i thinking she is one crazy chick....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im just going to make myself a nice boiled egg with soldiers lol
Be back shortly


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I don't think so and I've still got my skateboard up and running.


i have not been back on jacks skateboard....but i did notice Asda had them for £5...what a bargain....a fiver for a skateboard.....we have a skate park near us danielle...some of the kids are brilliant on them doing stunts and alsorts....


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> says the nutter!
> 
> :001_tt2: :001_tt2: back at ya!!!
> 
> See....sensible & mature


I was trying to be nice i won't bother next time


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> We know


I'm going to get my dinner now so will you and Badger keep this lot inline and out of trouble until I get back? Will you be ok without me for half an hour or so>? I'll be back.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I was trying to be nice i won't bother next time


I know you was trying to be nice. I'm going to get my dinner.


----------



## francesandjon

Morning all........

I'm awake.....I want to be asleep!! My back is killing me, and i'm working with a moron tonight!

On the plus side, doggy is being very well behaved (leads me to believe he's gonna be bad later!), and is now happily attacking a bone so I've gone back to bed!

Glad the biscuit and cake talk has stopped.......too much temptation!


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I'm going to get my dinner now so will you and Badger keep this lot inline and out of trouble until I get back? Will you be ok without me for half an hour or so>? I'll be back.


I'm off to do some work


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> i think Ellie is in denial.....mmmmm i thinking she is one crazy chick....


Not so! :001_tt2: I hardly ever come on PF  



Badger's Mum said:


> I was trying to be nice i won't bother next time


Don't then :001_tt2: 

Be good all.....I've got to go to work now


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Not so! :001_tt2: I hardly ever come on PF
> 
> Don't then :001_tt2:
> 
> Be good all.....I've got to go to work now


So have i see you later


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Morning all........
> 
> I'm awake.....I want to be asleep!! My back is killing me, and i'm working with a moron tonight!
> 
> On the plus side, doggy is being very well behaved (leads me to believe he's gonna be bad later!), and is now happily attacking a bone so I've gone back to bed!
> 
> Glad the biscuit and cake talk has stopped.......too much temptation!


Im glad dog is being good lol


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> ah but what is normal miss glam.....normal means to go with the majority of....most members on this thread are crazy...so its normal to be crazy.....so we are all normal crazy people......


Haha are you going to be calling me miss glam all day? I like it by the way. I think there is only one of me now.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Haha are you going to be calling me miss glam all day? I like it by the way. I think there is only one of me now.


im going to call you miss glam for ever and ever....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> ah but what is normal miss glam.....normal means to go with the majority of....most members on this thread are crazy...so its normal to be crazy.....so we are all normal crazy people......


He's doing it again. I straitened the filter again and he got my finger the little monkey. 5 hours until I go. Tonight won't hurry up. Somebody make me laugh so that tonight will hurry up and come please haha. I am feeling even more mishevious now.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> im going to call you miss glam for ever and ever....


Ok but the others are probably thinking why is she calling Danielle miss glam. Me thinks we need to explain.


----------



## brackensmom

hi all, just covering reception again during lunch so not here for long, how are the plans for tonight danielle, and i assume you are now called Miss Glam, because you have an amazing outfit for tonight and will look gorgeous in it, hope we will see pics, have a fab time.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Ok but the others are probably thinking why is she calling Danielle miss glam. Me thinks we need to explain.





brackensmom said:


> hi all, just covering reception again during lunch so not here for long, how are the plans for tonight danielle, and i assume you are now called Miss Glam, because you have an amazing outfit for tonight and will look gorgeous in it, hope we will see pics, have a fab time.


exactly right brackensmom.....danielle has got a posh new outfit,make up and shoes....even new jewelry....so she will be looking good...so my new name for danielle is Miss Glam.....


----------



## brackensmom

animallover111 said:


> exactly right brackensmom.....danielle has got a posh new outfit,make up and shoes....even new jewelry....so she will be looking good...so my new name for danielle is Miss Glam.....


oh cant wait to see pics,


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> exactly right brackensmom.....danielle has got a posh new outfit,make up and shoes....even new jewelry....so she will be looking good...so my new name for danielle is Miss Glam.....


You forgot to mention my new nail polish.


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> You forgot to mention my new nail polish.


what colour is it, and what colour is the outfit


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> hi all, just covering reception again during lunch so not here for long, how are the plans for tonight danielle, and i assume you are now called Miss Glam, because you have an amazing outfit for tonight and will look gorgeous in it, hope we will see pics, have a fab time.


The plans for tonight are going great thank you. Yes I am now called Miss Glam.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> You forgot to mention my new nail polish.


oops sorry you did tell me....and new nail polish....


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> what colour is it, and what colour is the outfit


Can't really tell what colour it is but it has glitter and sequence on it. Just hope I don't get a blister like I did last time.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> oops sorry you did tell me....and new nail polish....


Don't worry. I can't wait I've got my mischevious head on again.


----------



## Guest

I've done 860 posts whoooooa.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I've done 860 posts whoooooa.


Keep going your nearly there


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Keep going your nearly there


I've got steam coming of my fingers I type that fast.


----------



## animallover111

come on danielle not long to go till 1000......


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> come on danielle not long to go till 1000......


This member should hit the magic 1000 soon.


----------



## Guest

This member has done 866 posts now.


----------



## barneythore

you can do it danielled come on


----------



## Guest

barneythore said:


> you can do it danielled come on


I'm singing a little song to help me get there. Keep typing keep typing.


----------



## barneythore

just keep typing just keep typing all the day long haha


----------



## lifeizsweet

Me and oh has a gregs for lunch I am still stuffed and running round town doing errands for my boss!


----------



## Guest

barneythore said:


> just keep typing just keep typing all the day long haha


That's what I've been doing all day. I can do this.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> That's what I've been doing all day. I can do this.


YES YOU CAN


----------



## barneythore

YES you can........................................


----------



## Guest

I'm feeling very positive today.


----------



## Guest

barneythore said:


> YES you can........................................


We will have to start the count down soon.


----------



## Guest

874 posts now.


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> YES YOU CAN


sounded like bob the builder then.....can we do this....yes you can.....not that i ever watch bob the builder..... :blushing: :blushing:


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> sounded like bob the builder then.....can we do this....yes you can.....not that i ever watch bob the builder..... :blushing: :blushing:


It did sound a bit like bob the builder and I don't watch it either. Can I hit 1000? Yes I can.


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> sounded like bob the builder then.....can we do this....yes you can.....not that i ever watch bob the builder..... :blushing: :blushing:


I thought that after i read it.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I thought that after i read it.


Hey Badger can I do this? Yes I can. I can and I will.


----------



## animallover111

mmm i am thinking we all watch bob the builder.......


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

animallover111 said:


> sounded like bob the builder then.....can we do this....yes you can.....not that i ever watch bob the builder..... :blushing: :blushing:


me finks you could be a ickle fibber!! coz howda know what bob the builder sez


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> mmm i am thinking we all watch bob the builder.......


I don't but my boyfriends kids do. They will be home soon.


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> mmm i am thinking we all watch bob the builder.......


I've got a grandchild so i have watch it and that one with pepper pig:blushing:


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I've got a grandchild so i have watch it and that one with pepper pig:blushing:


They watch all the kids programmes so I just come on here. It keeps them quiet.


----------



## marmite

im feeling so ill today, got a stinkin cold! hubby says iv got mum flu!lol so im feeling really sorry for myself


----------



## Guest

marmite said:


> im feeling so ill today, got a stinkin cold! hubby says iv got mum flu!lol so im feeling really sorry for myself


I hope you feel better soon. Why am I feeling so positive and happy and giddy today?


----------



## Badger's Mum

marmite said:


> im feeling so ill today, got a stinkin cold! hubby says iv got mum flu!lol so im feeling really sorry for myself


Hope you feel better soon



danielled said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Why am I feeling so positive and happy and giddy today?


you have been for a few day's


----------



## marmite

danielled said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Why am I feeling so positive and happy and giddy today?


thanx hun, im feeling giddy but thats coz my head is so full of cold lol xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Danielle your still not talking enough lol


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Hope you feel better soon
> 
> you have been for a few day's


I have haven't I? You know me now and know when I'm not happy and todauy is a very good day oh yes.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I have haven't I? You know me now and know when I'm not happy and todauy is a very good day oh yes.


And so does Badger


----------



## Guest

I've now done brace yourselves, 886 posts.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> And so does Badger


Yes Badger knows she tells you then you know from how I talk.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Yes Badger knows she tells you then you know from how I talk.


yep  your on 888


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> yep  your on 888


888, well I can just carry on. I can't wait to hit 1000.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> 888, well I can just carry on. I can't wait to hit 1000.


Keep going you can get there before you go out


----------



## Guest

I can just keep chatting and posting. After my shower. I'll be back.


----------



## ColliePower

Its going to take me yrs to reach 1000  Im working so i cant post much (my boss is so unfair LOL)


----------



## Guest

ColliePower said:


> Its going to take me yrs to reach 1000  Im working so i cant post much (my boss is so unfair LOL)


I used to think the same. Don't worry you will get there eventually.


----------



## animallover111

I must have the laziest dog in the world......


----------



## Guest

I've done 892 posts now.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> I must have the laziest dog in the world......


My lot have just slept most of the day too. I need to get to 1000 posts.


----------



## Guest

Wish this band member luck for tonight guys. I will be getting ready soon.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hi all, Im back from schooll.... Anyone had any growth in those boobs? How where those hot nobs?  :001_tt2: Good luck Danielle, Hope You enjoy, and update us A.S.A.P


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Wish this band member luck for tonight guys. I will be getting ready soon.


good luck for tonight danielle....right im off to walk the dogs...though Boo still not moving off the sofa.....awww bless her.....


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi all, Im back from schooll.... Anyone had any growth in those boobs? How where those hot nobs?  :001_tt2: Good luck Danielle, Hope You enjoy, and update us A.S.A.P


I'll update you tomorrow I promise. Tomorrow morning when I get up.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> good luck for tonight danielle....right im off to walk the dogs...though Boo still not moving off the sofa.....awww bless her.....


There you are Badger's mum pm'd me asking where you had gone. Thank you. I will tell you all about it when I get up tomorrow.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> There you are Badger's mum pm'd me asking where you had gone. Thank you. I will tell you all about it when I get up tomorrow.


had to go pick kids up from school...my darling son has been in trouble again.....arghhhh :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> had to go pick kids up from school...my darling son has been in trouble again.....arghhhh :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


What happened to miss glam haha.


----------



## Inca's Mum

animallover111 said:


> had to go pick kids up from school...my darling son has been in trouble again.....arghhhh :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


:lol: and you think he's good for me? I'm a goody two shoes :001_tt2:


----------



## animallover111

Inca's Mum said:


> :lol: and you think he's good for me? I'm a goody two shoes :001_tt2:


Its his silly school....a girl keep touching his hair,and touching him....he doesnt like it.....she hasnt left him alone since going back to school....today he has told her to get lost...she has gone to the teacher crying!!!!now jack is in trouble for telling her to get lost.....im fuming.....if jack was touching a girl there would be uproar....yet it seems its ok for a girl to continously touch jack!!!!


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> What happened to miss glam haha.


oops sorry miss glam.....xxx


----------



## Inca's Mum

animallover111 said:


> Its his silly school....a girl keep touching his hair,and touching him....he doesnt like it.....she hasnt left him alone since going back to school....today he has told her to get lost...she has gone to the teacher crying!!!!now jack is in trouble for telling her to get lost.....im fuming.....if jack was touching a girl there would be uproar....yet it seems its ok for a girl to continously touch jack!!!!


:lol: Jack has a bit of a lover like but that is well weird hmy: hmy:. Like jesus christ that's well strange. I'd complain to be quite honest. :cursing:


----------



## animallover111

Inca's Mum said:


> :lol: Jack has a bit of a lover like but that is well weird hmy: hmy:. Like jesus christ that's well strange. I'd complain to be quite honest. :cursing:


im going into school on friday earliest they can see me.....jack doesnt like anyone touching his hair at the best of times....she keeps touching him as he walks past....jack is not happy especailly as the girl is ugly!!!!


----------



## Inca's Mum

animallover111 said:


> im going into school on friday earliest they can see me.....jack doesnt like anyone touching his hair at the best of times....she keeps touching him as he walks past....jack is not happy especailly as the girl is ugly!!!!


:lol: he's not harsh of course :001_tt2: bless i bet his hair is lush to touch though :lol: good on you xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

been to morrisons and pets at home. Got the puppies some cute teddies for them to go with and Michelle i got some jammie dodgers lol 3 packets @41p each


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> been to morrisons and pets at home. Got the puppies some cute teddies for them to go with and Michelle i got some jammie dodgers lol 3 packets @41p each


Evening all, although i wont be on for long, got to go to London tomorrow so got to sort stuff out for that, enjoy the dodgers Ria, aww bet teddies are cute, got pics??

Michelle, i didnt realise you had a shar pei, she looks lovely, how are things going now with her, and good luck with school on Friday, hope you can clear things up, not fair Jack is getting into trouble when not his fault.


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> been to morrisons and pets at home. Got the puppies some cute teddies for them to go with and Michelle i got some jammie dodgers lol 3 packets @41p each


jammie dodgers.....  im going to get some more tomorrow......


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hi all, Im back....  Hey Jess, You alright?


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Evening all, although i wont be on for long, got to go to London tomorrow so got to sort stuff out for that, enjoy the dodgers Ria, aww bet teddies are cute, got pics??
> 
> Michelle, i didnt realise you had a shar pei, she looks lovely, how are things going now with her, and good luck with school on Friday, hope you can clear things up, not fair Jack is getting into trouble when not his fault.


Havnt got pics as just got them lol

But in time the teddies will be with the pups so that when they leave for their new homes they have a blankey and a toy with our scent on


----------



## animallover111

brackensmom said:


> Evening all, although i wont be on for long, got to go to London tomorrow so got to sort stuff out for that, enjoy the dodgers Ria, aww bet teddies are cute, got pics??
> 
> Michelle, i didnt realise you had a shar pei, she looks lovely, how are things going now with her, and good luck with school on Friday, hope you can clear things up, not fair Jack is getting into trouble when not his fault.


yes i now have two sharpei's....got vaunny an 8yr old male....and Boo who came last thursday....had her a week tomorrow....she is an angel...though had a hard life....got a few health problems....but have seen worse sharpei's....always said i would never have another as its been hard with vaunny....but i just couldnt say no to Boo.....


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Havnt got pics as just got them lol
> 
> But in time the teddies will be with the pups so that when they leave for their new homes they have a blankey and a toy with our scent on


Is anyone from here having one of storms pups Ria.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> yes i now have two sharpei's....got vaunny an 8yr old male....and Boo who came last thursday....had her a week tomorrow....she is an angel...though had a hard life....got a few health problems....but have seen worse sharpei's....always said i would never have another as its been hard with vaunny....but i just couldnt say no to Boo.....


I have always wanted to rescue springers. Eben if its just the old ones so they have somewhere to live out their last days but every home i spoke to wouldnt allow us to as we had dogs and cats already

springers and now cockers are my fave breed and i would hate to think of them alone in a kennel on their last days


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Is anyone from here having one of storms pups Ria.....


Nope

Why????


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Havnt got pics as just got them lol
> 
> But in time the teddies will be with the pups so that when they leave for their new homes they have a blankey and a toy with our scent on


That is a lovely idea, i bet the puppy pack you made up is going to be brill, and some very lucky new owners


----------



## brackensmom

animallover111 said:


> yes i now have two sharpei's....got vaunny an 8yr old male....and Boo who came last thursday....had her a week tomorrow....she is an angel...though had a hard life....got a few health problems....but have seen worse sharpei's....always said i would never have another as its been hard with vaunny....but i just couldnt say no to Boo.....


no i dont blame you she looks lovely, well done on rescuing her, hope problems are soon sorted, but very early days still.

I am sat here eating a bag of love hearts and the last 2 i just had said, bless you, and good pals, think those were very apt.


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Nope
> 
> Why????


i just wondered...maybe you could ask all the pups new owners to join here so we can keep up with them all....


----------



## brackensmom

animallover111 said:


> i just wondered...maybe you could ask all the pups new owners to join here so we can keep up with them all....


Oh that would be good, put a link to the site in the puppy pack.


----------



## animallover111

brackensmom said:


> Oh that would be good, put a link to the site in the puppy pack.


it would be lovely....have to admit i think we will all miss them not been on here.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> That is a lovely idea, i bet the puppy pack you made up is going to be brill, and some very lucky new owners


I do put alot of effort into the puppy packs and everyone always loves them



animallover111 said:


> i just wondered...maybe you could ask all the pups new owners to join here so we can keep up with them all....


yeah i will suggest it when they come to collect pups


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Havnt got pics as just got them lol
> 
> But in time the teddies will be with the pups so that when they leave for their new homes they have a blankey and a toy with our scent on


Awww that's a lovely idea 



animallover111 said:


> yes i now have two sharpei's....got vaunny an 8yr old male....and Boo who came last thursday....had her a week tomorrow....she is an angel...though had a hard life....got a few health problems....but have seen worse sharpei's....always said i would never have another as its been hard with vaunny....but i just couldnt say no to Boo.....


Boo is a beauty  I met a sharpei for the first time this evening while out with the dogs - she was 14 months old and scared stiff of Pippa bless her but she gorgeous!
Good luck with Jacks school Michelle.....what's happening is just not on :cursing:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Is anyone else's internet slow tonight:cursing: It's driving me madut:. Wonder how Danielle's getting on. Bet she'll love it


----------



## animallover111

Classyellie said:


> Awww that's a lovely idea
> 
> Boo is a beauty  I met a sharpei for the first time this evening while out with the dogs - she was 14 months old and scared stiff of Pippa bless her but she gorgeous!
> Good luck with Jacks school Michelle.....what's happening is just not on :cursing:


Boo is scared of anything and everything so she suits her name......i have spoke to my mum she is not happy with jacks school.....the thing is if it was a boy touching a girl it would be dealt with different...but seems its ok for girls to touch boys.....and imo it not its just the same....jack really doesnt want this girl touching him.....


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Is anyone else's internet slow tonight:cursing: It's driving me madut:. Wonder how Danielle's getting on. Bet she'll love it


to be honest mine has been really slow since last night...its never been like this before.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Is anyone else's internet slow tonight:cursing: It's driving me madut:. Wonder how Danielle's getting on. Bet she'll love it


Yes mine is slow and its really annoying as i am trying to change my farm around lol


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> Is anyone else's internet slow tonight:cursing: It's driving me madut:. Wonder how Danielle's getting on. Bet she'll love it


evening chris, mine seems ok tonight, Yeah cant wait to see the pics of Danielle bet she looks lovely and having great time.


----------



## animallover111

Bless her...she was so excited....and nervous.....bet she has a ball.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Bless her...she was so excited....and nervous.....bet she has a ball.....


i bet she is bricking it and trying to hide lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

evening all! had me dinner and bath, all set for an evening on here!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> evening all! had me dinner and bath, all set for an evening on here!


YAY

What did you have for dinner??


----------



## animallover111

lifeizsweet said:


> evening all! had me dinner and bath, all set for an evening on here!


gosh i wish i was as organised as you........has the hamster turned up yet?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> YAY
> 
> What did you have for dinner??


Chicken Curry, was lovely 



animallover111 said:


> gosh i wish i was as organised as you........has the hamster turned up yet?


I'm not usually this organised! I've not go to my mum's to check on him! I thought if he was left in a quiet for a day or too he might be more tempted to come out, will check tomorrow!


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> Chicken Curry, was lovely
> 
> I'm not usually this organised! I've not go to my mum's to check on him! I thought if he was left in a quiet for a day or too he might be more tempted to come out, will check tomorrow!


Chicken curry lovely, good luck with hamster. we had fun chasing the rats round the bedroom the morning, but easy to catch,


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thanks, not sure if we'll get the little man back, i hope so though. 

Anything good on telly tonight?


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Thanks, not sure if we'll get the little man back, i hope so though.
> 
> Anything good on telly tonight?


Were watching Harry potter coz theres nowt on


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Were watching Harry potter coz theres nowt on


Lucky! OH would never let me watch that! He's watching some fishing program *snore*


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> Boo is scared of anything and everything so she suits her name......i have spoke to my mum she is not happy with jacks school.....the thing is if it was a boy touching a girl it would be dealt with different...but seems its ok for girls to touch boys.....and imo it not its just the same....jack really doesnt want this girl touching him.....


I don't blame him! Boys are sensitive about these things anyway and so would a girl be if she received unwanted attention! You're dead right though - if it were the other way round then it would be dealt with quickly and differently!



animallover111 said:


> to be honest mine has been really slow since last night...its never been like this before.....





Spaniel mad said:


> Yes mine is slow and its really annoying as i am trying to change my farm around lol


Mine's slow too....and I've given up trying to change my farm tonight!


----------



## lifeizsweet

how am i hungry again already!! My mind is trying to trick me into eating chocolate!


----------



## Inca's Mum

Hi all, I'm going off soon but I've had a great day.

Ben Mcason sent me a picture of his arse photocopied with 'I love Jessica xxxxxxx' all over :lol:

How have you all been?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Inca's Mum said:


> Hi all, I'm going off soon but I've had a great day.
> 
> Ben Mcason sent me a picture of his arse photocopied with 'I love Jessica xxxxxxx' all over :lol:
> 
> How have you all been?


Very well ta! Good to hear you had a good day. I've never seen a photocopied arse in real life.


----------



## Inca's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Very well ta! Good to hear you had a good day. I've never seen a photocopied arse in real life.


Oh it's barely recognisable and he was of course wearing jeans you can see the stitching :lol:! It's good to hear you also had a nice day.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Inca's Mum said:


> Oh it's barely recognisable and he was of course wearing jeans you can see the stitching :lol:! It's good to hear you also had a nice day.


I was just thinking about how i could go about getting someone to photocopy their bum at work tomorrow, but i think our photocopier is too tall!


----------



## brackensmom

night all, i have a busy day and night tomorrow soo wont be around, and depending on how chloe is after dentist on Friday 2 fillings and a tooth out i might not be on till Saturday, so take care and have fun. Night all.


----------



## animallover111

Inca's Mum said:


> Oh it's barely recognisable and he was of course wearing jeans you can see the stitching :lol:! It's good to hear you also had a nice day.


ohhhh thats boring he should of sent you his naked bum at least.......


----------



## Inca's Mum

brackensmom said:


> night all, i have a busy day and night tomorrow soo wont be around, and depending on how chloe is after dentist on Friday 2 fillings and a tooth out i might not be on till Saturday, so take care and have fun. Night all.


Bless, well I shall speak to you whenever and fingers crossed your little girl is alright at the dentist  xxx


----------



## Inca's Mum

animallover111 said:


> ohhhh thats boring he should of sent you his naked bum at least.......


It is what I was initially expecting :lol:
Night xxx


----------



## animallover111

brackensmom said:


> night all, i have a busy day and night tomorrow soo wont be around, and depending on how chloe is after dentist on Friday 2 fillings and a tooth out i might not be on till Saturday, so take care and have fun. Night all.


Enjoy your time in London.......good luck to Chloe at the dentists....and thank you.....   night night xx


----------



## lifeizsweet

brackensmom said:


> night all, i have a busy day and night tomorrow soo wont be around, and depending on how chloe is after dentist on Friday 2 fillings and a tooth out i might not be on till Saturday, so take care and have fun. Night all.


Speak soon! Night night


----------



## Classyellie

brackensmom said:


> night all, i have a busy day and night tomorrow soo wont be around, and depending on how chloe is after dentist on Friday 2 fillings and a tooth out i might not be on till Saturday, so take care and have fun. Night all.


Have fun tomorrow 
Good luck for Chloe at the dentist, hope she'll be alright 
Night night and sweet dreams  xxx


----------



## animallover111

im going to bed too....night night everyone sweet dreams.....xxx


----------



## Inca's Mum

Night night everybody, sleep tight. I'm off to bed too xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

animallover111 said:


> im going to bed too....night night everyone sweet dreams.....xxx





Inca's Mum said:


> Night night everybody, sleep tight. I'm off to bed too xxx


I'm going to be the only one left!! Night both xx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Night Night both...  Dont worryyyyy, Im here.....


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> Night Night both...  Dont worryyyyy, Im here.....


Hurrah someone to talk to while i trawl the net for dinner recipes!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Night to all thats going to beddy byes

I was just worming and feeding pups and got some really good pics x


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Night to all thats going to beddy byes
> 
> I was just worming and feeding pups and got some really good pics x


That reminds me, bram must need worming again soon!

Lets see some photos.


----------



## Baby Bordie

lifeizsweet said:


> Hurrah someone to talk to while i trawl the net for dinner recipes!


Dinner recipies? Which onnes?



Spaniel mad said:


> Night to all thats going to beddy byes
> 
> I was just worming and feeding pups and got some really good pics x


Ooooo, More post them!


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> im going to bed too....night night everyone sweet dreams.....xxx





Inca's Mum said:


> Night night everybody, sleep tight. I'm off to bed too xxx


Night night you two

Sweet dreams both x


----------



## animallover111

right im def going now....night night...love you all....xxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> Dinner recipies? Which onnes?


Anything! I need some inspiration for my dinner next week! Prefereable one pot dishes so i don't have so much washing up!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> That reminds me, bram must need worming again soon!
> 
> Lets see some photos.


Just puting the pics on here then will add to Storms thread



animallover111 said:


> right im def going now....night night...love you all....xxxx


Nite Michelle xxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Okay, I have asked this before but can someone answer my Question on my website..... OllieTheSheltie


----------



## Spaniel mad

Pics added to storms page

This is my fave pic


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Pics added to storms page
> 
> This is my fave pic


Awwww that is a great pic! And it's got my Brooke in too


----------



## shihtzumum

aww wow that is just so cute , can`t believe how big they are already


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Awwww that is a great pic! And it's got my Brooke in too


Brooke and Stream were soo good with the pups



shihtzumum said:


> aww wow that is just so cute , can`t believe how big they are already


I know they are getting about loads now


----------



## lifeizsweet

love the photo!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Omg, There so big already, and cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Omg, There so big already, and cute!!!!!!!


Yeah they are big and getting around more now
All you hear in this house now is

Oh that one is soo cute, oh and that one, oh and that one lol

They are alll gorgeous x


----------



## lifeizsweet

OH isn't working tomorrow so i'm sending to to try and scrap as much metal as possible, lets hope he comes home with lots of money for me to spend!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> OH isn't working tomorrow so i'm sending to to try and scrap as much metal as possible, lets hope he comes home with lots of money for me to spend!


PMSL good luck lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah they are big and getting around more now
> All you hear in this house now is
> 
> Oh that one is soo cute, oh and that one, oh and that one lol
> 
> They are alll gorgeous x


God those pup's look good bye hun take care


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> God those pup's look good bye hun take care


are you off for the nite?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSL good luck lol


haha thanks, we've got about 6 tonnes, so hopefully we'll get a coupla hundred


----------



## Baby Bordie

Well Night Night all, Wasnt on the forum as much today, but will try tomorrow......


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Well Night Night all, Wasnt on the forum as much today, but will try tomorrow......


Nite lil bro

Im off to bed myself

Sleep well and have a ncie day at school tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Nite lil bro
> 
> Im off to bed myself
> 
> Sleep well and have a ncie day at school tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thanks big sis... Speak tomorrow......


----------



## Spaniel mad

Nite my luvlies

Speak to you tomorrow xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

night night to all who are leaving xx 

I'm not sleepy :-(


----------



## Spaniel mad

i cant sleep


----------



## lifeizsweet

I couldn't sleep last night, was far tooo cold! Plus i kept dreaming about work... I can't switch off!


----------



## Classyellie

I slept like a baby....until Harvey woke me up about 5am snoring.....VERY loudly!!!  Couldn't get back to sleep then so just made myself a coffee and went back to bed to listen to the radio


----------



## Inca's Mum

I slept with my glasses on, I was obviously so tired I forgot to take them off. Anywho, slept quite well I guess and off to school soon. Two more days and it's the weekend and I can be with the puppies.


----------



## Spaniel mad

I managed to get to sleep about 2am then was woken 30 mins later by storm feeding the pups lol

I will have a snooze on the sofa later. Just got bk from the meadows with someone the doggies as my sister is now out for the day so im home alone yay lol


----------



## Guest

I went to bed about 11.30pm and woke up at 3am as asthma playing up and took brace headgear off as was hurting as well. And went back to sleep eventually, got up at 7am. 

xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

kath123 said:


> I went to bed about 11.30pm and woke up at 3am as asthma playing up and took brace headgear off as was hurting as well. And went back to sleep eventually, got up at 7am.
> 
> xxxx


I wish i had that much sleep lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> I wish i had that much sleep lol


aww hun, believe me that was not enough. i need a good 8-9 hours straight through sleep for me to feel good the next day.

I am a grumpy cow if i dont have enough sleep.


----------



## animallover111

kath123 said:


> aww hun, believe me that was not enough. i need a good 8-9 hours straight through sleep for me to feel good the next day.
> 
> I am a grumpy cow if i dont have enough sleep.


me too....im horrid if i dont get lots of sleep.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> me too....im horrid if i dont get lots of sleep.....


Im like a bull to a red rag!!! 

U ok today? xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im always grumpy in the morning as i dont do mornings lol


----------



## animallover111

kath123 said:


> Im like a bull to a red rag!!!
> 
> U ok today? xx


yeah good thanks...how are you?....when does james start playing football....? xxx


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Im always grumpy in the morning as i dont do mornings lol


i dont mind mornings....its come 3.30pm when school finishes i cant cope with.........well actually im ok till about 5pm....then when fighting,arguing,screaming starts with jack and brogan thats it.....im grumpy!!!!


----------



## francesandjon

Morning all!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## animallover111

francesandjon said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Hope everyone is well.


morning...good thanks its nice and sunny here.....how are you?....xxx


----------



## francesandjon

animallover111 said:


> morning...good thanks its nice and sunny here.....how are you?....xxx


In agony!

Struggling to get around due to back pain. Never had it this bad....just hope they can get me in at the drs later.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> yeah good thanks...how are you?....when does james start playing football....? xxx


Well he has training every tuesday and then matches on a sat morning, But there is no match this sat so thats cool. Give me plenty of time to get used to the early cold sat mornings. 

Im ok thanks xxx


----------



## animallover111

francesandjon said:


> In agony!
> 
> Struggling to get around due to back pain. Never had it this bad....just hope they can get me in at the drs later.


sorry your still in pain....hopefully the doctors will be able to give you something...im lucky never had any back problems....though i do know people say its awful...hope your feeling better soon....


kath123 said:


> Well he has training every tuesday and then matches on a sat morning, But there is no match this sat so thats cool. Give me plenty of time to get used to the early cold sat mornings.
> 
> Im ok thanks xxx


glad your ok....do they play football through the winter?...jack plays rugby all winter...it gets freezing....though i have my thermals on..... you best get some kath not very sexy but who cares....xxx


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> sorry your still in pain....hopefully the doctors will be able to give you something...im lucky never had any back problems....though i do know people say its awful...hope your feeling better soon....
> 
> glad your ok....do they play football through the winter?...jack plays rugby all winter...it gets freezing....though i have my thermals on..... you best get some kath not very sexy but who cares....xxx


I know i will do dont you worry, i hate being cold as it is, not looking forward to it, as they place at 9am on a sat!!!


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> In agony!
> 
> Struggling to get around due to back pain. Never had it this bad....just hope they can get me in at the drs later.


Hiya hun, my bro in law has done something to his back but is in so much pain, he is up and about now but went to docs and they did give him painkillers but not as strong as the ones he had prescribed himself!!! 

Hope you are feeling better soon hun xxx


----------



## francesandjon

kath123 said:


> Hiya hun, my bro in law has done something to his back but is in so much pain, he is up and about now but went to docs and they did give him painkillers but not as strong as the ones he had prescribed himself!!!
> 
> Hope you are feeling better soon hun xxx


Same as me.....not sure I should tell them the cocktail of meds I've been taking!! lol

Hopefully they will give me some diclofenac - if I can get an appointment


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> Same as me.....not sure I should tell them the cocktail of meds I've been taking!! lol
> 
> Hopefully they will give me some diclofenac - if I can get an appointment


I hope they do give you something strong hun, they say you need to use your back but how are you supposed to when your in so much pain


----------



## Spaniel mad

Daytime tele is soooo boring


----------



## Guest

I had a few too many me thinks.


----------



## Classyellie

francesandjon said:


> In agony!
> 
> Struggling to get around due to back pain. Never had it this bad....just hope they can get me in at the drs later.


Awwww hunni, I hope that you manage to get to the doctors to get some decent pain relief. Back pain is awful {{{hugs}}}



danielled said:


> I had a few too many me thinks.


Got a hangover have we


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Awwww hunni, I hope that you manage to get to the doctors to get some decent pain relief. Back pain is awful {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Got a hangover have we


Yes a bit of one not like they can be though.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I had a few too many me thinks.


Morning

How did it go??


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> How did it go??


lol was just going to ask that


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning
> 
> How did it go??


It went really well. I'm very pleased with how it went well apart from now I have a bit of a hangover oops. It's not too bad though.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> lol was just going to ask that


Great minds think alike lol



danielled said:


> It went really well. I'm very pleased with how it went well apart from now I have a bit of a hangover oops. It's not too bad though.


aww im glad it went well. shame on you for drinking too much lol

have you any pics??


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Great minds think alike lol
> 
> aww im glad it went well. shame on you for drinking too much lol
> 
> have you any pics??


My carer took pictures on her phone as I forgot to charge mine and the battery died. She is going to send the pictures to my phone. I got all your copies Alex is going to give them to me next week. I ordered them all though so don't worry. I said I would get copies for you. We performed the song then we had an interview going and then we signed copies and then the youth club ended and the fun started. One of the band members James spilt his drink all over me. They did a toast to the band too.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> My carer took pictures on her phone as I forgot to charge mine and the battery died. She is going to send the pictures to my phone. I got all your copies Alex is going to give them to me next week. I ordered them all though so don't worry. I said I would get copies for you. We performed the song then we had an interview going and then we signed copies and then the youth club ended and the fun started. One of the band members James spilt his drink all over me. They did a toast to the band too.


wow sounds like you had loads of fun x


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> wow sounds like you had loads of fun x


I did have loads of fun.


----------



## Guest

I've done 905 posts now. I can't have far to go now before I hit 1000 posts.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> My carer took pictures on her phone as I forgot to charge mine and the battery died. She is going to send the pictures to my phone. I got all your copies Alex is going to give them to me next week. I ordered them all though so don't worry. I said I would get copies for you. We performed the song then we had an interview going and then we signed copies and then the youth club ended and the fun started. One of the band members James spilt his drink all over me. They did a toast to the band too.


sounds like you had a fab night miss glam....wish i could of come with you....drink lots of water today...you will feel better in no time...a hangover is always a sign of a good night out...


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> sounds like you had a fab night miss glam....wish i could of come with you....drink lots of water today...you will feel better in no time...a hangover is always a sign of a good night out...


I'm already on my third glass of water.


----------



## Furia

elo everyone :001_tt2:
how are you lot?  
getting our new coffee table later 
:thumbup1:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Furia said:


> elo everyone :001_tt2:
> how are you lot?
> getting our new coffee table later
> :thumbup1:


Hi steph

where ya been???

Oh what one ya getting??


----------



## Furia

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi steph
> 
> where ya been???
> 
> Oh what one ya getting??


not been able to get on the internet but people next door have said i can use theirs 

its a square one with drawers in it, odd i know lol its from homebase :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Furia said:


> not been able to get on the internet but people next door have said i can use theirs
> 
> its a square one with drawers in it, odd i know lol its from homebase :001_tt2:


we see one like that in this antique shop we took my nan too, mum said she wanted one like it

Hows cassie?? and the putty cats??


----------



## Furia

its only $60 :001_tt2:

(pound sign dont work on this laptop lol)


----------



## Spaniel mad

Furia said:


> its only $60 :001_tt2:
> 
> (pound sign dont work on this laptop lol)


Thats really good

is it thick wood?


----------



## Furia

Spaniel mad said:


> Thats really good
> 
> is it thick wood?


its a proper solid one yeah their half price at the mo lol we saw it a while back but mum said its too much so we didnt bother but we went the other day and their half price so mum thought why not lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Furia said:


> its a proper solid one yeah their half price at the mo lol we saw it a while back but mum said its too much so we didnt bother but we went the other day and their half price so mum thought why not lol


can u find it on their site and send me a link x


----------



## Furia

Spaniel mad said:


> can u find it on their site and send me a link x


ill go find it now :001_tt2:


----------



## Furia

Purto Rico rustic coffee table. from Homebase.co.uk

thats the closest to it i can find i dont think its on there though


----------



## Spaniel mad

Furia said:


> Purto Rico rustic coffee table. from Homebase.co.uk
> 
> thats the closest to it i can find i dont think its on there though


thats really nice


----------



## animallover111

today has flown by....iv decided to have my hall,stairs and landing repainted..at the mo its yellow....but it shows every mark so going for a new colour....any ideas anyone.....bearing in mind i have white gloss woodwork...and black slate tiles on my floor......


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> today has flown by....iv decided to have my hall,stairs and landing repainted..at the mo its yellow....but it shows every mark so going for a new colour....any ideas anyone.....bearing in mind i have white gloss woodwork...and black slate tiles on my floor......


well we are having chocolate in the living room and seeing as ours is open plan the hallway, stairs and landing will be the same


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> well we are having chocolate in the living room and seeing as ours is open plan the hallway, stairs and landing will be the same


i love chocolate colours.....the only thing is my floor is very dark...and there isnt much light in my hall way....so i would have to go with something lighter shade of brown.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> i love chocolate colours.....the only thing is my floor is very dark...and there isnt much light in my hall way....so i would have to go with something lighter shade of brown.....


yeah go for a light brown


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah go for a light brown


mmm i will get some colour chart things....right jammie dodger time......


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> mmm i will get some colour chart things....right jammie dodger time......


ohhh i forgot i had some

will go get mine lol


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> mmm i will get some colour chart things....right jammie dodger time......


My cousin loves jammie dodgers. We always have to get them for when he comes over.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> My cousin loves jammie dodgers. We always have to get them for when he comes over.


i love them too and so does spanielmad....though a secret source has told me you can buy like jammie dodgers but with cream in too.....so i need to find those now....

come on miss glam......your nearly there.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> i love them too and so does spanielmad....though a secret source has told me you can buy like jammie dodgers but with cream in too.....so i need to find those now....
> 
> come on miss glam......your nearly there.....


I need to keep posting today none stop.


----------



## bird

animallover111 said:


> today has flown by....iv decided to have my hall,stairs and landing repainted..at the mo its yellow....but it shows every mark so going for a new colour....any ideas anyone.....bearing in mind i have white gloss woodwork...and black slate tiles on my floor......


How about a nice caramel type colour, or a deep cream. Oh and burgandy shades would go nice with black and white.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> i love them too and so does spanielmad....though a secret source has told me you can buy like jammie dodgers but with cream in too.....so i need to find those now....
> 
> come on miss glam......your nearly there.....


I just nearly had a heart attack

couldnt find me jammie dodgers but i have them now with a nice latte


----------



## animallover111

bird said:


> How about a nice caramel type colour, or a deep cream. Oh and burgandy shades would go nice with black and white.


thanks....there are some lovely burgandy colours.....my dad isnt impressed as he has only just decorated it.....i actually love the shade of yellow it is but im continously wiping the walls....and now the winter is coming...im just thinking with wet dogs and kids its going to look awful.....unless i move the kids and dogs out into the garden.....


----------



## francesandjon

I want jammie dodgers  not got any!

I'll have to make do with a banana!


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> I just nearly had a heart attack
> 
> couldnt find me jammie dodgers but i have them now with a nice latte


   i hid them from you....i was coming to pinch them later...


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> How about a nice caramel type colour, or a deep cream. Oh and burgandy shades would go nice with black and white.


I'm going to keep posting all day. I'm not stopping for anything not now not when I'm so close.


----------



## animallover111

godness sake...im in my house and can hear my neighbour shouting and swearing....at the dog a 4month old staff puppy!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> I want jammie dodgers  not got any!
> 
> I'll have to make do with a banana!


i have 3 packets lol


----------



## bird

Keep up the good work danielled you'll be on 1000 posts by teatime. Am going off now to do some work. But I'll check up on you later.


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> i have 3 packets lol


Send one of your lovely dogs over with them......I can't guarentuee the safe return of either though!


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> i hid them from you....i was coming to pinch them later...


I actually hid them from my brother and sister lol



danielled said:


> I'm going to keep posting all day. I'm not stopping for anything not now not when I'm so close.


yeah come one you can do it lol


----------



## Guest

I can do this. 1000 posts here I come. I can't get there alone though. I'll need help.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> I actually hid them from my brother and sister lol
> 
> yeah come one you can do it lol


I can get there today. I don't care what it takes. I will get there.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Keep up the good work danielled you'll be on 1000 posts by teatime. Am going off now to do some work. But I'll check up on you later.


Thanks will keep you updated.


----------



## animallover111

you only have 75posts left to reach 1000 come on .....


----------



## bird

animallover111 said:


> godness sake...im in my house and can hear my neighbour shouting and swearing....at the dog a 4month old staff puppy!!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


Poor little mite. 
Quite often hear my friend and neighbour shouting at his staffies (nicely tho) aged 1 & 4, but thats when they're playing noisiley and hes trying to sleep as he works nights. While the weathers been good their daughter has let em into the back garden in the afternoons and about 3ish if they're barking you just hear his voice and think hes awake then.


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Send one of your lovely dogs over with them......I can't guarentuee the safe return of either though!


i cant actually guarantee that the packet would get to you

Knowing mine they would stop and eat them lol


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> you only have 75posts left to reach 1000 come on .....


75 posts to go is that all yay. I pushed Toby this far before he died now your pushing me the rest of the way in a good way of course. I'll make it to 1000 because I'm too stubborn to quit.


----------



## Spaniel mad

I just got a delivery for Brooke
Its a nice pink puppia harness. I just ordered one as i wasnt sure if it would fit them both.

Brookes is medium but Stream will need a large so will order hers now. I was hoping they would have some to fit all mine. I think the xl will fit kaydee but i doubt they will fit storm and miley


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> I just got a delivery for Brooke
> Its a nice pink puppia harness. I just ordered one as i wasnt sure if it would fit them both.
> 
> Brookes is medium but Stream will need a large so will order hers now. I was hoping they would have some to fit all mine. I think the xl will fit kaydee but i doubt they will fit storm and miley


A few dogs I know have those as well.


----------



## Ladywiccana

Spaniel mad said:


> I just got a delivery for Brooke
> Its a nice pink puppia harness. I just ordered one as i wasnt sure if it would fit them both.
> 
> Brookes is medium but Stream will need a large so will order hers now. I was hoping they would have some to fit all mine. I think the xl will fit kaydee but i doubt they will fit storm and miley


*lol seeing as how well this thread has done lol, would ya like it made a sticky misses ??? lol :001_tt2: :idea: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *lol seeing as how well this thread has done lol, would ya like it made a sticky misses ??? lol :001_tt2: :idea: :smilewinkgrin:*


I agree with you there it's going great. I'm nearly at 1000 posts.


----------



## Spaniel mad

ladywiccana said:


> *lol seeing as how well this thread has done lol, would ya like it made a sticky misses ??? lol :001_tt2: :idea: :smilewinkgrin:*


Yes please

That would be fab

Thanx xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> I just got a delivery for Brooke
> Its a nice pink puppia harness. I just ordered one as i wasnt sure if it would fit them both.
> 
> Brookes is medium but Stream will need a large so will order hers now. I was hoping they would have some to fit all mine. I think the xl will fit kaydee but i doubt they will fit storm and miley


i just ordered a green one for Boo...its not come yet but i have bought a large but think it will be too big.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> A few dogs I know have those as well.


Yeah they are great and the vet recommended them aswell


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> I just got a delivery for Brooke
> Its a nice pink puppia harness. I just ordered one as i wasnt sure if it would fit them both.
> 
> Brookes is medium but Stream will need a large so will order hers now. I was hoping they would have some to fit all mine. I think the xl will fit kaydee but i doubt they will fit storm and miley


im sure i saw them in a 3xl on a site somewhere...


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah they are great and the vet recommended them aswell


Whoa this thread has just gone onto page 100 that's great.


----------



## animallover111

hooray....spanielmads thread has reached 100 pages......xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> im sure i saw them in a 3xl on a site somewhere...


i think i will need it lol

The medium fits brooke nicely but its a bit snug around the neck on stream so i have just ordered her a large one, i will get the xl for kaydee and try that


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Whoa this thread has just gone onto page 100 that's great.


snap miss glam we said same thing at the same time!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> hooray....spanielmads thread has reached 100 pages......xxx


im really glad i started this thread now

its been great getting to know everyone a bit more


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> snap miss glam we said same thing at the same time!!!


We must have been thinking the same thing.


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> im really glad i started this thread now
> 
> its been great getting to know everyone a bit more


100 pages and no fall outs....


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> We must have been thinking the same thing.


great minds think alike thats why.......


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> im really glad i started this thread now
> 
> its been great getting to know everyone a bit more


We are all glad you started the thread too. Thank you. The mods seem happy with it don't they?


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> 100 pages and no fall outs....


Now thats a miracle lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> We are all glad you started the thread too. Thank you. The mods seem happy with it don't they?


Thats because as michelle said theres no arguements lol


----------



## animallover111

HOORAY AGAIN....THE THREAD HAS JUST HIT 1000 POSTS.......


----------



## francesandjon

I think its a great thread!

Its good to just 'chat', about nothing in particular!


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> great minds think alike thats why.......


Correct that's why we said the same thing at the same time.


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> I think its a great thread!
> 
> Its good to just 'chat', about nothing in particular!


There is one thing that keeps cropping up

Biscuits and cakes lol


----------



## animallover111

francesandjon said:


> I think its a great thread!
> 
> Its good to just 'chat', about nothing in particular!


think we all agree its a very random thread...but i have had some great laughs on here....there has been no arguments.....we have a very happy miss glam....and we all share the love of jammie dodgers......


----------



## animallover111

jammie dodgers......


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> think we all agree its a very random thread...but i have had some great laughs on here....there has been no arguments.....we have a very happy miss glam....and we all share the love of jammie dodgers......


Should my left ear be burning haha. Left for love.


----------



## Guest

I'm on 940 now.


----------



## animallover111

60 more to go.....you will easily do it today then you will be a VIP....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> 60 more to go.....you will easily do it today then you will be a VIP....


I'll hit 1000 today. My nan will be proud.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I'll hit 1000 today. My nan will be proud.


your nan is already proud of you danielle.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> your nan is already proud of you danielle.....


I know I still miss her you know.


----------



## Guest

I'll be back one of my dogs has just cut his paw on something. Won't be long.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I'll be back one of my dogs has just cut his paw on something. Won't be long.


ok hope the dog is ok....


----------



## Spaniel mad

What are you having for dinner today??

I made me and mum a roast on sunday which was such a success so seeing as my brother and sister will be here for dinner todat i am making another roast with belly pork slices

yum yum


----------



## francesandjon

Lamb hotpot!


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> ok hope the dog is ok....


He is fine now. It was Chance. He is blind like his owner except I have some vision he has none. He is accident prone like his owner. Like pet like owner. Now back to getting to 1000.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> He is fine now. It was Chance. He is blind like his owner except I have some vision he has none. He is accident prone like his owner. Like pet like owner. Now back to getting to 1000.


im glad hes ok


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Lamb hotpot!


Do you make it from fresh??


----------



## Fleur

Spaniel mad said:


> What are you having for dinner today??
> 
> I made me and mum a roast on sunday which was such a success so seeing as my brother and sister will be here for dinner todat i am making another roast with belly pork slices
> 
> yum yum


Sound delicious - we're just having jacket poatoes today.



danielled said:


> He is fine now. It was Chance. He is blind like his owner except I have some vision he has none. He is accident prone like his owner. Like pet like owner. Now back to getting to 1000.


Glad Chance is OK

Any tips - my shoulder is aching from carrying heavy shopping bags.


----------



## animallover111

YAY ITS A STICKY.......  YOUR FAMOUS SPANIELMAD....


----------



## animallover111

Badgers mum....come back please please.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> YAY ITS A STICKY.......  YOUR FAMOUS SPANIELMAD....


I scrolled down and looked up and saw lets chat as a sticky hooray. It has gone very well it deserves to be a sticky.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Fleur said:


> Sound delicious - we're just having jacket poatoes today.
> 
> Glad Chance is OK
> 
> Any tips - my shoulder is aching from carrying heavy shopping bags.


Sit down with a cuppa and some jammie dodgers lol



animallover111 said:


> YAY ITS A STICKY.......  YOUR FAMOUS SPANIELMAD....


OMG would anyone like my autograph x


----------



## EmzieAngel

Hello 
There's 103 pages and I haven't even posted yet
Well I have now lol.


----------



## animallover111

me me me please.....gosh we have two famous members miss glam with her band....and now spaniel mad with her new sticky.....


----------



## Fleur

Well done for getting a sticky   

I thought It'd disappeared


----------



## animallover111

speech speech.....come on spaniel mad dont be shy........


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> me me me please.....gosh we have two famous members miss glam with her band....and now spaniel mad with her new sticky.....


You'll all be wanting my autograph too then haha.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Well what can i say

i would like to thank My Mum, My dogs, My cats and of course my friends on here

without you it wouldnt be possible

Blub blub

pass the tissues:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Well what can i say
> 
> i would like to thank My Mum, My dogs, My cats and of course my friends on here
> 
> without you it wouldnt be possible
> 
> Blub blub
> 
> pass the tissues:001_tt2:


I think you did really well with the thread and everybody has got along. I think it's a great thread.


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> Do you make it from fresh??


Yeah.....got a packet of powder stuff that you make the sauce with.

Gonna actually make it in the oven this time - usually use my slow cooker, but decided I'd better use the £100 casserole dish we got from our wedding list!


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I think you did really well with the thread and everybody has got along. I think it's a great thread.


Thank you

keep posting, nearly there lol



francesandjon said:


> Yeah.....got a packet of powder stuff that you make the sauce with.
> 
> Gonna actually make it in the oven this time - usually use my slow cooker, but decided I'd better use the £100 casserole dish we got from our wedding list!


i have always wanted to make a hot pot but not sure how to pmsl


----------



## Guest

Where has badger's mum goone? We need her.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Where has badger's mum goone? We need her.


she is taking a break x


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> she is taking a break x


That's alright then we will let her take a break.


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> i have always wanted to make a hot pot but not sure how to pmsl


Some lamb, onion, carrot, potato - into a dish, add the powder stuff and water, and cook......I hope! cos thats what i'm gonna do!

The instructions are on the back of the sauce packet!


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> That's alright then we will let her take a break.


have a break, have a kit kat


----------



## Guest

959 posts now not far to go.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> have a break, have a kit kat


Haha I knew you was going to say that.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Haha I knew you was going to say that.


i could eat one of those lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> i could eat one of those lol


I've just had one.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I've just had one.


thats so unfair


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> thats so unfair


I've still got loads left.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I've still got loads left.


you could send me one lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> you could send me one lol


Good idea will do they don't dissappear quick in this house.


----------



## Guest

I've now done 965 posts. One step closer to 1000.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Good idea will do they don't dissappear quick in this house.


if i buy things like that i have to hide them lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> if i buy things like that i have to hide them lol


They take for ever to go in my house.


----------



## Guest

I'm just posting to get to the magic 1000 now and I'm nearly there.


----------



## Guest

972 posts now I can do this I know I can.


----------



## animallover111

im only gone 30mins come back and talking about biscuits....well chocolate....whats everyones favourite chocolate.....mine has to be galaxy....then cadbury's fruit and nut....
yum....


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> 972 posts now I can do this I know I can.


come on danielle...28 posts left to do.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> im only gone 30mins come back and talking about biscuits....well chocolate....whats everyones favourite chocolate.....mine has to be galaxy....then cadbury's fruit and nut....
> yum....


I like the crunchies. I'm getting even closer to 1000.


----------



## Spaniel mad

My fave is

Flake, walnut whips, kit kat, twix, double decker, crunchie, whisper need i go on lol

I love all chocolate except turkish delight


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> come on danielle...28 posts left to do.....


I know I have just checked I can do this. Nan and toby peanut and squirt the fish would have wanted this.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I like the crunchies. I'm getting even closer to 1000.


im not keen on crunchies...


Spaniel mad said:


> My fave is
> 
> Flake, walnut whips, kit kat, twix, double decker, crunchie, whisper need i go on lol
> 
> I love all chocolate except turkish delight


i love turkish delights...flakes are nice too.....i have not had a walnut whip in years and years......


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> im not keen on crunchies...
> 
> i love turkish delights...flakes are nice too.....i have not had a walnut whip in years and years......


I have a box of 3 walnut whips in the fridge


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> I have a box of 3 walnut whips in the fridge


are they still in blue wrappers....and like a triangle shape?......


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> are they still in blue wrappers....and like a triangle shape?......


My mum loves snickers but I don't I don't like anything with nuts in.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> are they still in blue wrappers....and like a triangle shape?......


Yep yum yum



danielled said:


> My mum loves snickers but I don't I don't like anything with nuts in.


I love snickers


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Yep yum yum
> 
> I love snickers


I don't do nuts.


----------



## Guest

981 posts now.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I don't do nuts.


i love nuts...... :blushing: i like dry roasted and pistashio(sp)


----------



## vickie1985

animallover111 said:


> i love nuts...... :blushing: i like dry roasted and pistashio(sp)


eww pitashios make me feel sick, but i dont mind sitting and shelling them for my OH lol i like the smell.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> i love nuts...... :blushing: i like dry roasted and pistashio(sp)


once i start eating pistasio nuts theres no stopping me


----------



## Guest

vickie1985 said:


> eww pitashios make me feel sick, but i dont mind sitting and shelling them for my OH lol i like the smell.


I can't even do that I don't know why. Keep the posts coming I need to get to 1000.


----------



## francesandjon

mmmmmm.....nuts!

Not keen on almonds and walnuts but like most of the others!

OH hates most nuts....which means my peanut butter is always safe!


----------



## animallover111

vickie1985 said:


> eww pitashios make me feel sick, but i dont mind sitting and shelling them for my OH lol i like the smell.


ohhh i love them....i could do with someone to open them for me though...


Spaniel mad said:


> once i start eating pistasio nuts theres no stopping me


snap....i buy two bags a week from morissons and i eat them all......


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> once i start eating pistasio nuts theres no stopping me


I will get to 1000 and I will get there today.


----------



## animallover111

francesandjon said:


> mmmmmm.....nuts!
> 
> Not keen on almonds and walnuts but like most of the others!
> 
> OH hates most nuts....which means my peanut butter is always safe!


did you manage to see the doctor about your back?.....now i like nuts but dont like peanut butter...though to be honest its years since i tried it.....and as im getting older im finding things i didnt like as a child i now like....taste buds must change as we age.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> did you manage to see the doctor about your back?.....now i like nuts but dont like peanut butter...though to be honest its years since i tried it.....and as im getting older im finding things i didnt like as a child i now like....taste buds must change as we age.....


The only nut I like is salted peanuts on their own.


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> mmmmmm.....nuts!
> 
> Not keen on almonds and walnuts but like most of the others!
> 
> OH hates most nuts....which means my peanut butter is always safe!


peanut butter yum yum


----------



## francesandjon

animallover111 said:


> did you manage to see the doctor about your back?.....now i like nuts but dont like peanut butter...though to be honest its years since i tried it.....and as im getting older im finding things i didnt like as a child i now like....taste buds must change as we age.....


Yeah, his expert diagnosis was muscle strain......and gave me some tramadol.

He thinks it should get better over the weekend....hope so cos i'm still in a lot of pain!


----------



## francesandjon

The randomness of this thread always seems to get back to.....FOOD!! lol


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> Yeah, his expert diagnosis was muscle strain......and gave me some tramadol.
> 
> He thinks it should get better over the weekend....hope so cos i'm still in a lot of pain!


I've done 988 posts now. I hope your back gets better soon.


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> The randomness of this thread always seems to get back to.....FOOD!! lol


Just goes to show that we all have something in common

FOOD

Talking of food my roast smells delightful


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> The randomness of this thread always seems to get back to.....FOOD!! lol


It does doesn't it? I've noticed that.


----------



## animallover111

francesandjon said:


> Yeah, his expert diagnosis was muscle strain......and gave me some tramadol.
> 
> He thinks it should get better over the weekend....hope so cos i'm still in a lot of pain!


iv heard of tramadol....but not sure where....  well hope they take the pain away quick for you.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> iv heard of tramadol....but not sure where....  well hope they take the pain away quick for you.....


When I had an ice skateing accident my back was better quicker than I thought it would be.


----------



## Guest

I've done 997 posts.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> iv heard of tramadol....but not sure where....  well hope they take the pain away quick for you.....


I see you were all thinking about me last night.


----------



## animallover111

come on come on come on......miss glam


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> come on come on come on......miss glam


I'm going to check again now. I must have steam coming off my fingers.


----------



## Spaniel mad

right im off to feed the doggies and do our dinner

u will be over 1000 when i get bk danielle

speak later all x


----------



## Guest

I did it!


----------



## animallover111

congratulations miss glam...we knew you would do it.....well done....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> congratulations miss glam...we knew you would do it.....well done....


Thanks. That's all thanks to you guys. You helped me get to 1000 so thank you all.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Thanks. That's all thanks to you guys. You helped me get to 1000 so thank you all.


we all enjoy chatting to you danielle...just so glad you made it.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> we all enjoy chatting to you danielle...just so glad you made it.....


I enjoy chatting to you too.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I enjoy chatting to you too.


aw thank you miss glam.....:blushing:


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> aw thank you miss glam.....:blushing:


My boyfriends kids are here now they don't believe I made it to 1000. Going to show them now.


----------



## animallover111

congratulations miss glam......


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> My boyfriends kids are here now they don't believe I made it to 1000. Going to show them now.


i hope they are as pleased as we are for you....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> i hope they are as pleased as we are for you....


They are and I've got happy tears running down my face at the minute because I'm so happy.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> They are and I've got happy tears running down my face at the minute because I'm so happy.


awww danielle dont get upset....at least they are happy tears.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> awww danielle dont get upset....at least they are happy tears.....


I' not upset just wish toby peanut my nan and the little fsih could have seen this.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I' not upset just wish toby peanut my nan and the little fsih could have seen this.


im sure they will know danielle....and they are very proud of you......


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> im sure they will know danielle....and they are very proud of you......


They will be proud I know they will. I didn't get here alone though you all helped me.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> They will be proud I know they will. I didn't get here alone though you all helped me.


you made all the posts danielle....you did all the work...as iv said we all enjoy chatting to you.....especailly about chocolate....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> you made all the posts danielle....you did all the work...as iv said we all enjoy chatting to you.....especailly about chocolate....


You missed the skateboard jokes from last week out haha.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> You missed the skateboard jokes from last week out haha.


i did sorry now they did make me laugh....plus i am still faster than you and badgers mum....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> i did sorry now they did make me laugh....plus i am still faster than you and badgers mum....


Oh no your not.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Oh no your not.


haha oh yes i am....remember you and badgers mum are sloooow coaches....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> haha oh yes i am....remember you and badgers mum are sloooow coaches....


I don't think so no we're not. In fact I'm on a high and that makes me go even faster.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I don't think so no we're not. In fact I'm on a high and that makes me go even faster.


watch you dont fly away danielle....im still the fastest.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> haha oh yes i am....remember you and badgers mum are sloooow coaches....


 Are you shaw Well done Danielle your the best


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Are you shaw Well done Danielle your the best


hey up slow coach....how proud of danielle are we.....


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Are you shaw Well done Danielle your the best


Thank you. We are the fastest actually haha.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Well done danielle!!  I just got back from a good day at school!  My lessons were all really good, How were your days?


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> hey up slow coach....how proud of danielle are we.....


Yes we are! three cheer's for Danielle


----------



## animallover111

hooray the two slow coaches are here...badgers mum and miss glam.....and the fastest is also here....meeeeeee michelle....


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Well done danielle!!  I just got back from a good day at school!  My lessons were all really good, How were your days?


Thank you. I've been posting all day on here to get this far.


----------



## animallover111

Baby Bordie said:


> Well done danielle!!  I just got back from a good day at school!  My lessons were all really good, How were your days?


hello young man....what lesson have you had today?.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> hooray the two slow coaches are here...badgers mum and miss glam.....and the fastest is also here....meeeeeee michelle....


The computer says me and Badger's mum are the fastest.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> The computer says me and Badger's mum are the fastest.


Now that made me laugh


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Thank you. I've been posting all day on here to get this far.


Wow, you must have done quite a few, I need to get to 4000!!!



animallover111 said:


> hello young man....what lesson have you had today?.....


Heloooo

I had....:-

Double I.T first thing
Double English
Double Drama
Double geography!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Are we on about skateboarding again? Im the fastest, Because my young legs can move really fast!


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Now that made me laugh


I knew it would I knew you would like that one.


----------



## animallover111

Baby Bordie said:


> Wow, you must have done quite a few, I need to get to 4000!!!
> 
> Heloooo
> 
> I had....:-
> 
> Double I.T first thing
> Double English
> Double Drama
> Double geography!


are all your lessons double lessons james?.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Are we on about skateboarding again? Im the fastest, Because my young legs can move really fast!


My leg are longer than your's:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Are we on about skateboarding again? Im the fastest, Because my young legs can move really fast!


Yes the skateboard jokes are going again. Me and badger's mum are the fastest haha.


----------



## animallover111

Baby Bordie said:


> Are we on about skateboarding again? Im the fastest, Because my young legs can move really fast!


also im the fastest as i have very very long legs...im 7ft3...


----------



## Baby Bordie

animallover111 said:


> are all your lessons double lessons james?.....


Yep, Except for two on friday, Its much better double, the day goes faster.... 



Badger's Mum said:


> My leg are longer than your's:001_tt2:


 Just because im 5ft..... :blushing:



danielled said:


> Yes the skateboard jokes are going again. Me and badger's mum are the fastest haha.


But the marmite makes me go flying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :001_tt2:



animallover111 said:


> also im the fastest as i have very very long legs...im 7ft3...


Ha Ha, Whatever, When your 5ft i dont have to duck when going under the signs..... :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> also im the fastest as i have very very long legs...im 7ft3...


We will put turbo charge on our skateboards.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> We will put turbo charge on our skateboards.


Well ill have a mob of hamsters pushing me.....


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Well ill have a mob of hamsters pushing me.....


Well I'll have, I've got nothing run out of ideas but we are still the fastest.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Well I'll have, I've got nothing run out of ideas but we are still the fastest.


Well you have been talking all day


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Well you have been talking all day


Yes I have bet that is why I have run out of ideas.


----------



## Guest

More ideas have popped into my head. I'll attach a formula one car to mine.


----------



## animallover111

slow coaches slow coaches slooooooow coaches...


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> slow coaches slow coaches slooooooow coaches...


Not if we have formula one cars on our skateboards pulling us along.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Not if we have formula one cars on our skateboards pulling us along.


never.....im starving just having some quavers.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> never.....im starving just having some quavers.....


Snap so am I. We will be faster than you I can promise you that.


----------



## Inca's Mum

Hi all, how have your days been?


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Snap so am I. We will be faster than you I can promise you that.


i like quavers and pringles.... talking about food again......and no i am def the fastest...


----------



## animallover111

Inca's Mum said:


> Hi all, how have your days been?


hello jess....how was school..my days been good done a bit of work this morning...then done nothing all afternoon....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> i like quavers and pringles.... talking about food again......and no i am def the fastest...


I'm the fastest me thinks oh and one more thing. I had no accidents last night for a change.


----------



## Inca's Mum

animallover111 said:


> i like quavers and pringles.... talking about food again......and no i am def the fastest...


Quavers are lovely, as are salt and vinegar pringles. I can't stand any other flavour, it has to be salt and vinegar. Or with Doritos the chilli flavour, but I swear they've stopped doing them :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Guest

Inca's Mum said:


> Hi all, how have your days been?


My day has been great but got better when this speedy typer hit a certain amount of posts.


----------



## Inca's Mum

animallover111 said:


> hello jess....how was school..my days been good done a bit of work this morning...then done nothing all afternoon....


School was pretty good, the week has gone so fast I'm chuffed. :smilewinkgrin:. I actually enjoyed like all of my lessons today and I'm getting a lot closer to everyone in my classes because most of them are in other lessons with me as the year group is split up into German and Spanish so all my maths group do German, same with english, science etc etc. If that makes any sense :smilewinkgrin:. One day left!
Sounds like an alright day to me :smilewinkgrin:.
Got much planned for tomorrow?
xx


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I'm the fastest me thinks oh and one more thing. I had no accidents last night for a change.


glad you had no accidents.....especailly on stage....


Inca's Mum said:


> Quavers are lovely, as are salt and vinegar pringles. I can't stand any other flavour, it has to be salt and vinegar. Or with Doritos the chilli flavour, but I swear they've stopped doing them :cursing: :cursing:


i like prawn cocktail pringles....the salt and vinegar ones give me ulcers on my tongue....


----------



## Inca's Mum

danielled said:


> My day has been great but got better when this speedy typer hit a certain amount of posts.


Good to hear, and I'm trying for 4,000 by the weekend but I'm not sure I'll do it because I'm out all day really on Saturday over in Whitehaven to visit the puppies :smilewinkgrin:.


----------



## Guest

Inca's Mum said:


> School was pretty good, the week has gone so fast I'm chuffed. :smilewinkgrin:. I actually enjoyed like all of my lessons today and I'm getting a lot closer to everyone in my classes because most of them are in other lessons with me as the year group is split up into German and Spanish so all my maths group do German, same with english, science etc etc. If that makes any sense :smilewinkgrin:. One day left!
> Sounds like an alright day to me :smilewinkgrin:.
> Got much planned for tomorrow?
> xx


Well the vet is coming round to see Dixie she is a poorly dog, and I will be on here the rest of the day.


----------



## animallover111

Inca's Mum said:


> School was pretty good, the week has gone so fast I'm chuffed. :smilewinkgrin:. I actually enjoyed like all of my lessons today and I'm getting a lot closer to everyone in my classes because most of them are in other lessons with me as the year group is split up into German and Spanish so all my maths group do German, same with english, science etc etc. If that makes any sense :smilewinkgrin:. One day left!
> Sounds like an alright day to me :smilewinkgrin:.
> Got much planned for tomorrow?
> xx


jacks school is the same its split between the languages....tomorrow i have a meeting at jacks school....:cursing:..but going with my mum as she is the sensible one....i knew you would settle into school...i keep thinking three more years and my brogan will be going to high school.... 

so when do you get your pup jess?


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> glad you had no accidents.....especailly on stage....
> 
> i like prawn cocktail pringles....the salt and vinegar ones give me ulcers on my tongue....


I've noticed we are talking about food again.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Well the vet is coming round to see Dixie she is a poorly dog, and I will be on here the rest of the day.


whats wrong with dixie danielle....?


----------



## animallover111

just realised im at the vets tomorrow with Boo....good job i remembered....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> just realised im at the vets tomorrow with Boo....good job i remembered....


Did I remind you there when I mentioned the vet coming to see Dixie?


----------



## Inca's Mum

danielled said:


> Well the vet is coming round to see Dixie she is a poorly dog, and I will be on here the rest of the day.


Oh bless, what's wrong with her? How old is she?


animallover111 said:


> jacks school is the same its split between the languages....tomorrow i have a meeting at jacks school....:cursing:..but going with my mum as she is the sensible one....i knew you would settle into school...i keep thinking three more years and my brogan will be going to high school....
> 
> so when do you get your pup jess?


Yes well I think the majority of high schools are doing that now. Not sure of other systems though, just my own . I bet you're going to have fun tomorrow....

We're going to be picking her up either the 10th/11th or the 17th/18th as they turn 8 weeks on a Wednesday so we will take her early or late. I think we will most likely discuss that with Linda when we go on Saturday  I'd prefer earlier so I can have her quicker


----------



## Guest

Inca's Mum said:


> Oh bless, what's wrong with her? How old is she?
> 
> Yes well I think the majority of high schools are doing that now. Not sure of other systems though, just my own . I bet you're going to have fun tomorrow....
> 
> We're going to be picking her up either the 10th/11th or the 17th/18th as they turn 8 weeks on a Wednesday so we will take her early or late. I think we will most likely discuss that with Linda when we go on Saturday  I'd prefer earlier so I can have her quicker


Don't know she is two years old but don't know what is wrong with her.


----------



## Inca's Mum

danielled said:


> Don't know she is two years old but don't know what is wrong with her.


Aw bless, what breed is she? I'm sure that she will be fine Danielle x


----------



## Guest

Inca's Mum said:


> Aw bless, what breed is she? I'm sure that she will be fine Danielle x


Chance and Dixie are both golden retriever oh dear now I have to clean that up again.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

What have i missed???


----------



## Inca's Mum

danielled said:


> Chance and Dixie are both golden retriever oh dear now I have to clean that up again.


Golden Retrievers are lovely! My grandma used to own two. Teal and Benson. Teal was a more dark golden compared to Benson and they were both lovely. We called Benson the dishwasher :smilewinkgrin:.


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> What have i missed???


ME BEING AT THE DENTIST AND COMPLAINING. :smilewinkgrin:.

Not much I don't think :smilewinkgrin:.

How are you?

x


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> What have i missed???


Well the skateboard jokes came back for a while. How did this member get to 1000?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> ME BEING AT THE DENTIST AND COMPLAINING. :smilewinkgrin:.
> 
> Not much I don't think :smilewinkgrin:.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Bless ya
> 
> Im good thanx
> 
> x





danielled said:


> Well the skateboard jokes came back for a while. How did this member get to 1000?


coz ur a chatterbox lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> coz ur a chatterbox lol


Haha ok that was a daft question me thinks.


----------



## Inca's Mum

Good to hear, how are the puppies and Storm doing?
x


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> Good to hear, how are the puppies and Storm doing?
> x


Storm and pups are perfect. they are walking around the living room.

Did you see new pics of them?


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm and pups are perfect. they are walking around the living room.
> 
> Did you see new pics of them?


Good to hear, bless them I am puppy crazy at the moments. Can you blame me? :idea:

No, not yet so I presume I should go scouting around looking? Where are they?


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm and pups are perfect. they are walking around the living room.
> 
> Did you see new pics of them?


How do I always manage to get storm and stream mixed up.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> Good to hear, bless them I am puppy crazy at the moments. Can you blame me? :idea:
> 
> No, not yet so I presume I should go scouting around looking? Where are they?


They are on storms pups thread lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> How do I always manage to get storm and stream mixed up.


They get called all things here

im getting like my nan and call them 5 names before i actually get to their name lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

They are really cute.....  I cant wait to see them growing up!


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> They are on storms pups thread lol


I will go have a look now then


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> They are really cute.....  I cant wait to see them growing up!


They are growing fast.



Inca's Mum said:


> I will go have a look now then


Okie dokie


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Okie dokie


They are looking absolutely gorgeous Ria. They certainly look like strong puppies too! Good to hear how well they are doing, fantastic news!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> They are looking absolutely gorgeous Ria. They certainly look like strong puppies too! Good to hear how well they are doing, fantastic news!


They are really strong such cuties

I think we are going to keep puppy 6

here she is with miley


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> They are really strong such cuties
> 
> I think we are going to keep puppy 6
> 
> here she is with miley


Puppy 6 and Breeze? Wow, you love to have two pups at once don't you? :001_tt2:. Bless I would keek her too though, they seem to have a bit of a bond :001_wub:
Do the others all have potential owners though?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> Puppy 6 and Breeze? Wow, you love to have two pups at once don't you? :001_tt2:. Bless I would keek her too though, they seem to have a bit of a bond :001_wub:
> Do the others all have potential owners though?


No just keeping one puppy but couldnt decide between puppy 1 or 6

Stream likes puppy 6, she goes straight to her

All pups are now reserved and we have people over from the 2nd to the 5th to choose their pups


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> No just keeping one puppy but couldnt decide between puppy 1 or 6
> 
> Stream likes puppy 6, she goes straight to her
> 
> All pups are now reserved and we have people over from the 2nd to the 5th to choose their pups


So you're keeping 6 now? Will she still be called Breeze? Wow, I hope the choosing goes well, fantastic to hear they all have homes now :smilewinkgrin:.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> So you're keeping 6 now? Will she still be called Breeze? Wow, I hope the choosing goes well, fantastic to hear they all have homes now :smilewinkgrin:.


I think we are having puppy 6 and yes she will be called Breeze

I still have to give the people coming a good grilling and if im still happy then yes they all have homes x


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I think we are having puppy 6 and yes she will be called Breeze
> 
> I still have to give the people coming a good grilling and if im still happy then yes they all have homes x


Lmao Linda gave us a good talking to and lots of information in my noggin now. Well worth it though, it's the only way to make sure your babies are going to the right place.
I think on Saturday she will just talk with my mum more and let me do my magic and choose :smilewinkgrin:.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> Lmao Linda gave us a good talking to and lots of information in my noggin now. Well worth it though, it's the only way to make sure your babies are going to the right place.
> I think on Saturday she will just talk with my mum more and let me do my magic and choose :smilewinkgrin:.


I have already had a good chat with the posible new owners and asked lots of questions but i will ask the same questions to see if i get the same answers and i have said that if im not happy then im not going to let them have a pup xx


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I have already had a good chat with the posible new owners and asked lots of questions but i will ask the same questions to see if i get the same answers and i have said that if im not happy then im not going to let them have a pup xx


Good luck with it all. Maybe you'll scare them all away, only joking let's hope not :001_tt2:!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> Good luck with it all. Maybe you'll scare them all away, only joking let's hope not :001_tt2:!


yay then i can keep them all lol


----------



## francesandjon

Glad to see no-one veered away from the subject of food for too long! lol

Just back from walking Koda - OH strictly in charge of the lead - I feel one wrong move could end up with me in a heap on the floor needing the assistance of my colleagues, so didn't want to risk it!

Lamb hotpot is about ready.....and smelling good!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Glad to see no-one veered away from the subject of food for too long! lol
> 
> Just back from walking Koda - OH strictly in charge of the lead - I feel one wrong move could end up with me in a heap on the floor needing the assistance of my colleagues, so didn't want to risk it!
> 
> Lamb hotpot is about ready.....and smelling good!!


im still waiting for you to tell me how to cook a hotpot lol


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> im still waiting for you to tell me how to cook a hotpot lol


Here goes!

Heat oven to about 180 deg
Get casserole dish - add diced lamb, 2-3 sliced carrots, 2 sliced onions.
Peel and slice 4 spuds.
Mix packet of powder with 3/4 pt of water - add to dish.
Put spuds on top.
Cook for 1 1/2 hrs, then take lid off, cook for further 1/2 hr to make spuds crispy!

Simples!


----------



## Baby Bordie

francesandjon said:


> Here goes!
> 
> Heat oven to about 180 deg
> Get casserole dish - add diced lamb, 2-3 sliced carrots, 2 sliced onions.
> Peel and slice 4 spuds.
> Mix packet of powder with 3/4 pt of water - add to dish.
> Put spuds on top.
> Cook for 1 1/2 hrs, then take lid off, cook for further 1/2 hr to make spuds crispy!
> 
> Simples!


Compare the meerkat.com..... :001_tt2:

SIMPLES!


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Here goes!
> 
> Heat oven to about 180 deg
> Get casserole dish - add diced lamb, 2-3 sliced carrots, 2 sliced onions.
> Peel and slice 4 spuds.
> Mix packet of powder with 3/4 pt of water - add to dish.
> Put spuds on top.
> Cook for 1 1/2 hrs, then take lid off, cook for further 1/2 hr to make spuds crispy!
> 
> Simples!


ahh

so basically like a shepherds pie just the spuds arnt mashed


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> ahh
> 
> so basically like a shepherds pie just the spuds arnt mashed


Yeah, and the meat is diced, not minced.


----------



## Inca's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Compare the meerkat.com..... :001_tt2:
> 
> SIMPLES!


Exactly my thought. Very immature us two :smilewinkgrin:.


----------



## francesandjon

Inca's Mum said:


> Exactly my thought. Very immature us two :smilewinkgrin:.


and me! lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Yeah, and the meat is diced, not minced.


i might make a chicken hotpot


----------



## Baby Bordie

Lol, I do try......


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> i might make a chicken hotpot


bet that'd be nice!


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> bet that'd be nice!


And a chocolate cake for pudding lol


----------



## bird

I've just been looking for this, went onto page two.


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> I've just been looking for this, went onto page two.


lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

bird said:


> I've just been looking for this, went onto page two.


 How dare this great thread go on page two!!!!!  :001_tt2:


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> And a chocolate cake for pudding lol


I can make the choccy cake! .


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> I can make the choccy cake! .


wow jess that looks yummy

I will have to take a pic of mine


----------



## Baby Bordie

Inca's Mum said:


> I can make the choccy cake! .


Mmmmmm, My mum is making fairy cakes tomoz... Will take pics of them, they wil be scrummy...


----------



## Inca's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Mmmmmm, My mum is making fairy cakes tomoz... Will take pics of them, they wil be scrummy...


Looking forward to some pictures


----------



## bird

Inca's Mum said:


> I can make the choccy cake! .


SHARE :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Baby Bordie

Inca's Mum said:


> Looking forward to some pictures


Lol, They will be all gone before i can take pics.... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Mmmmmm, My mum is making fairy cakes tomoz... Will take pics of them, they wil be scrummy...


i might have to have a baking day next week lol


----------



## Inca's Mum

bird said:


> SHARE :drool::drool::drool:


:lol: That was one I made a while ago, will be making some on Sunday maybe if I'm left at home :001_tt2:.


Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, They will be all gone before i can take pics.... :smilewinkgrin:


I demand that you take a few pictures :001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> i might have to have a baking day next week lol


Thats should be good, make me some... 



Inca's Mum said:


> :lol: That was one I made a while ago, will be making some on Sunday maybe if I'm left at home :001_tt2:.
> 
> I demand that you take a few pictures :001_tt2:


Lol, I will try, and one with crums all over my face....


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> yay then i can keep them all lol


Lol can i have one?


bird said:


> I've just been looking for this, went onto page two.


I know i was the same


----------



## Rhiannon

do you deliver????


----------



## Inca's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Thats should be good, make me some...
> 
> Lol, I will try, and one with crums all over my face....


I could imagine you being left home alone and then eating them all and people coming in and you having crumbs all over your face. :smilewinkgrin:.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol can i have one?
> I know i was the same


of course you can

This is a sticky now so its always at the top of general chat lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Rhiannon said:


> do you deliver????


Who?????!!!!!!!!!????????????


----------



## animallover111

right lovely ladies and james....im going to say night...im shattered have been all week dont know why though....shall speak to you all tomorrow...jess and james have a good day at school....

well done again danielle.....badgers mum night night...and your both slow coaches....   xxxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Inca's Mum said:


> I could imagine you being left home alone and then eating them all and people coming in and you having crumbs all over your face. :smilewinkgrin:.


Lol, Thats me written all over....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> right lovely ladies and james....im going to say night...im shattered have been all week dont know why though....shall speak to you all tomorrow...jess and james have a good day at school....
> 
> well done again danielle.....badgers mum night night...and your both slow coaches....   xxxxx


Nite Michelle

Speak to you tomorrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

animallover111 said:


> right lovely ladies and james....im going to say night...im shattered have been all week dont know why though....shall speak to you all tomorrow...jess and james have a good day at school....
> 
> well done again danielle.....badgers mum night night...and your both slow coaches....   xxxxx


LOl, Nighty night.... Im a fast one....


----------



## bird

animallover111 said:


> right lovely ladies and james....im going to say night...im shattered have been all week dont know why though....shall speak to you all tomorrow...jess and james have a good day at school....
> 
> well done again danielle.....badgers mum night night...and your both slow coaches....   xxxxx


Night hon, hope its just tiredness and your not coming down with any lergy


----------



## animallover111

bird said:


> Night hon, hope its just tiredness and your not coming down with any lergy


night i know what it is im a lazy get.....i need about 12hrs sleep a night....i just sleep anywhere...well not literally:blushing: :blushing:

Ria the pics of the pups eating are fab......cant believe how quick they have grown....they are gorgeous.....your doing a fab job.....

James you may be fast but not as fast as me.....

night all ....xxxxx


----------



## francesandjon

We had my homemade strawberry ice cream for dessert.....yummy!

Cake looks good Jess!


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> night i know what it is im a lazy get.....i need about 12hrs sleep a night....i just sleep anywhere...well not literally:blushing: :blushing:
> 
> Ria the pics of the pups eating are fab......cant believe how quick they have grown....they are gorgeous.....your doing a fab job.....
> 
> James you may be fast but not as fast as me.....
> 
> night all ....xxxxx


Thank you

Have a good nites sleep xxxxxx


----------



## Inca's Mum

animallover111 said:


> right lovely ladies and james....im going to say night...im shattered have been all week dont know why though....shall speak to you all tomorrow...jess and james have a good day at school....
> 
> well done again danielle.....badgers mum night night...and your both slow coaches....   xxxxx


Bless, night night and I shall speak to you tomorrow evening! Thank you, I hope it is an alright day. I'll just be wishing it gone!


----------



## Inca's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Thats me written all over....


Certainly does :smilewinkgrin: x


----------



## animallover111

Inca's Mum said:


> Bless, night night and I shall speak to you tomorrow evening! Thank you, I hope it is an alright day. I'll just be wishing it gone!


just keep thinking its friday today!!!! god help jacks school when i get there...:cursing: :cursing:

night night everyone.....xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> right lovely ladies and james....im going to say night...im shattered have been all week dont know why though....shall speak to you all tomorrow...jess and james have a good day at school....
> 
> well done again danielle.....badgers mum night night...and your both slow coaches....   xxxxx


Night Thank's for being a good mate X But your never beat us sweet dream's


----------



## Baby Bordie

animallover111 said:


> night i know what it is im a lazy get.....i need about 12hrs sleep a night....i just sleep anywhere...well not literally:blushing: :blushing:
> 
> Ria the pics of the pups eating are fab......cant believe how quick they have grown....they are gorgeous.....your doing a fab job.....
> 
> James you may be fast but not as fast as me.....
> 
> night all ....xxxxx


Wanna bet?


----------



## Inca's Mum

animallover111 said:


> just keep thinking its friday today!!!! god help jacks school when i get there...:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> night night everyone.....xxx


I hope tomorrow goes alright at school with whoever you're meeting with. It should all be sorted hopefully!

Night night xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Night Thank's for being a good mate X But your never beat us sweet dream's


Look to solve all arguements

I AM THE FASTEST LOL


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Look to solve all arguements
> 
> I AM THE FASTEST LOL


Ok but only if i can have a pup


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Ok but only if i can have a pup


You can have a virtual one lol


----------



## Inca's Mum

Badger's Mum said:


> Ok but only if i can have a pup


Good plan! :lol: Don't back down, she will give in! :001_tt2:


----------



## francesandjon

Right, i'm off for the evening.

Need to lie on the sofa!!

Have fun!


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Right, i'm off for the evening.
> 
> Need to lie on the sofa!!
> 
> Have fun!


have a good nite xxxxxxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> You can have a virtual one lol


Ok then i'll share Breeze. Badger was going to be called that


Inca's Mum said:


> Good plan! :lol: Don't back down, she will give in! :001_tt2:


I think your right Jess



francesandjon said:


> Right, i'm off for the evening.
> 
> Need to lie on the sofa!!
> 
> Have fun!


Hope your back's better soon, I had two disc's taken out of mine so i know how you feel


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Ok then i'll share Breeze. Badger was going to be called that
> I think your right Jess
> 
> Hope your back's better soon, I had two disc's taken out of mine so i know how you feel


yeah ok you can share Breeze lol


----------



## Inca's Mum

Is anybody watching Watchdog? Certainly not going on a holiday to First Choice holiday village in Turkey . 
I must say that I prefer Crimewatch though...even if I do get a bit scared sometimes by the reconstructions....


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah ok you can share Breeze lol


Thank you I got offered one today from a gamekeeper friend lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> Is anybody watching Watchdog? Certainly not going on a holiday to First Choice holiday village in Turkey .
> I must say that I prefer Crimewatch though...even if I do get a bit scared sometimes by the reconstructions....


No emmerdale



Badger's Mum said:


> Thank you I got offered one today from a gamekeeper friend lol


Did you not take???


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> No emmerdale


Booooooooooooooooo! Don't you know that Emmerdale is basically a program for old people? :thumbdown: I was expecting better of you Ria! Tut tut...:laugh:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> Booooooooooooooooo! Don't you know that Emmerdale is basically a program for old people? :thumbdown: I was expecting better of you Ria! Tut tut...:laugh:


Well we like it so i dont care :001_tt2:


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Well we like it so i dont care :001_tt2:


Who's we? Your little granny crew? hmy:


----------



## Spaniel mad

QUOTE=Inca's Mum;1001984]Who's we? Your little granny crew? hmy:[/QUOTE]

yeah me mum and sister lol


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Inca's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's we? Your little granny crew? hmy:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah me mum and sister lol
Click to expand...

:lol: Do you share ideas on different mobility scooters and which walking stick to buy? hmy:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> :lol: Do you share ideas on different mobility scooters and which walking stick to buy? hmy:


Hell yeah

Im getting old ya know


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thought this thread had died! Didn't see it as a sticky for ages!! 

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Hell yeah
> 
> Im getting old ya know


Surprised Bordie and his team haven't joined you yet!


lifeizsweet said:


> Thought this thread had died! Didn't see it as a sticky for ages!!
> 
> How is everyone this evening?


I know, it is a long-lasting and the fastest growing thread I think! hmy:

I am pretty good, just one day of school left and it is the weekend and time to go see my puppy. Hope you have had a good day and I am off to bed to watch Friends :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## 3 red dogs

RANDOM EVENT​
What causes Cramp in my leg in the middle of the night??
Some one told me years ago it was either lack of salt, or to much salt.. but that 2 nights in a row i been hobbling around the house at 2am, subdueing my screams of pain and agony!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Thought this thread had died! Didn't see it as a sticky for ages!!
> 
> How is everyone this evening?


My thread died nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Yeah Lady w made it a sticky for me

did you miss my speech earlier lol

Im great. Brooke is running round like a mad hatter


----------



## bird

Less of the old young jess, we're just more valuable.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Inca's Mum said:


> I know, it is a long-lasting and the fastest growing thread I think! hmy:
> 
> I am pretty good, just one day of school left and it is the weekend and time to go see my puppy. Hope you have had a good day and I am off to bed to watch Friends :smilewinkgrin:


Bet you can't wait to see the pup!

OH is off to devon tomorrow till Sunday - I can't go cause I work Saturday but i am SO looking forward to a relaxing weekend to myself!!

Work was good, so busy!!


----------



## bird

3 red dogs said:


> RANDOM EVENT​
> What causes Cramp in my leg in the middle of the night??
> Some one told me years ago it was either lack of salt, or to much salt.. but that 2 nights in a row i been hobbling around the house at 2am, subdueing my screams of pain and agony!!


Alcohol, either too much or not enough. Let me know the results


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> RANDOM EVENT​
> What causes Cramp in my leg in the middle of the night??
> Some one told me years ago it was either lack of salt, or to much salt.. but that 2 nights in a row i been hobbling around the house at 2am, subdueing my screams of pain and agony!!


Is there a doctor in the house????


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> My thread died nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Yeah Lady w made it a sticky for me
> 
> did you miss my speech earlier lol
> 
> Im great. Brooke is running round like a mad hatter


Totally missed your speach! Work is getting in the way of me posting!

Bramble was a bit of nutter earlier, but he's asleep now. yay!


----------



## lifeizsweet

bird said:


> Alcohol, either too much or not enough. Let me know the results


I vote not enough!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

lifeizsweet said:


> I vote not enough!!


oh gawd, i cant afford to have cramp every night then.. can i get Stella on the NHS do you think???


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> oh gawd, i cant afford to have cramp every night then.. can i get Stella on the NHS do you think???


no harm in trying

ask for it on a drip


----------



## bird

3 red dogs said:


> oh gawd, i cant afford to have cramp every night then.. can i get Stella on the NHS do you think???


Erm no :001_tt2: try make your own potatoe vodka tho, just dont blow the house up. Mind if you did that the insurance would cover the cost of teh stella


----------



## 3 red dogs

bird said:


> Erm no :001_tt2: try make your own potatoe vodka tho, just dont blow the house up. Mind if you did that the insurance would cover the cost of teh stella


I like your way of thinking Bird!!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

I forgot to ask, Have any of your boobs grow....


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> no harm in trying
> 
> ask for it on a drip


My local pub jokes about just getting me a drip for my rosé hehehe

But since my drinking antics last saturday, I think shall be staying sober for a while :-(


----------



## fairy74

Stella does not agree with me..or me not with it.

But havnt they reduced the strength?


----------



## bird

Baby Bordie said:


> I forgot to ask, Have any of your boobs grow....


Erm what have I missed here.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> My local pub jokes about just getting me a drip for my rosé hehehe
> 
> But since my drinking antics last saturday, I think shall be staying sober for a while :-(


pmsl that would have been a piccy must lol


----------



## bird

fairy74 said:


> Stella does not agree with me..or me not with it.
> 
> But havnt they reduced the strength?


Brought one out with reduced strength think its down to 4% dont taste nice though. If your going have stella have the proper one.


----------



## fairy74

Maybe getting 4 cans of stella on the nhs rather than antidepressants is the way to go.


----------



## 3 red dogs

ANYTHING reduced or not is better then Tennents.. talk about wind a pee.. Scotland is swamped with the stuff, all its fit for is cleaning the bog!


----------



## bird

3 red dogs said:


> ANYTHING reduced or not is better then Tennents.. talk about wind a pee.. Scotland is swamped with the stuff, all its fit for is cleaning the bog!


Ah remember it well when lived up there for a spell.


----------



## lifeizsweet

3 red dogs said:


> ANYTHING reduced or not is better then Tennents.. talk about wind a pee.. Scotland is swamped with the stuff, all its fit for is cleaning the bog!


Sometimes when OH and his mate ask me to nip to the offie for them i get them tennants, or white lightening hehehe


----------



## 3 red dogs

i canny stand either, i'm not a great cider drinker either, but even strongbow draught rates higher in my book then Tennents!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

3 red dogs said:


> i canny stand either, i'm not a great cider drinker either, but even strongbow draught rates higher in my book then Tennents!!


They can't stand either. IT's become a game now, to find the worst drink possible. There are some pretty rough ales out there! We found a fish flavour one once, OH was actually sick!


----------



## bird

3 red dogs said:


> i canny stand either, i'm not a great cider drinker either, but even strongbow draught rates higher in my book then Tennents!!


Is there nowhere that can give you a real ale some of them a rather nice. 



lifeizsweet said:


> They can't stand either. IT's become a game now, to find the worst drink possible. There are some pretty rough ales out there! We found a fish flavour one once, OH was actually sick!


Yuk


----------



## 3 red dogs

Real Ale is my thing, or at least it was till i moved up north to the dessert of real ale.. when i ran the pub we used to do beer fests, with such names as Pigs Swill, Old Fart, The Dogs ******, Rodger And Out, the list was endless!!!


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Ya cannay beat an ice cold can of woody  pmsl hehe i love it when i have some in which aint very often lol  :001_tt2: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## lifeizsweet

3 red dogs said:


> Real Ale is my thing, or at least it was till i moved up north to the dessert of real ale.. when i ran the pub we used to do beer fests, with such names as Pigs Swill, Old Fart, The Dogs ******, Rodger And Out, the list was endless!!!


I love ale festivals, We didn't get to any this year. Good old boy is my favourite.


----------



## 3 red dogs

lifeizsweet said:


> I love ale festivals, We didn't get to any this year. Good old boy is my favourite.


ya see, i'm so outta the loop now, living up here, i have to sy though, my all time fav.. without a doubt is 'Tangle foot'


----------



## bird

Now I've only tasted this once so cant recall the full name but think it was along the lines of "old tom" made the mistake of trying it one lunch time. Its 8%.  but its loverly


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> ya see, i'm so outta the loop now, living up here, i have to sy though, my all time fav.. without a doubt is 'Tangle foot'


Red I hit 1000 posts earlier. This member is a vip member now.


----------



## Spaniel mad

I think we should start and AA thread lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

danielled said:


> Red I hit 1000 posts earlier. This member is a vip member now.


Well done Possom, your now in the ranks of the elite.. you go Girl!!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

3 red dogs said:


> ya see, i'm so outta the loop now, living up here, i have to sy though, my all time fav.. without a doubt is 'Tangle foot'


I like Tangle Foot, when we've got it as a guest ale at the pub the keg doesn't last long!



bird said:


> Now I've only tasted this once so cant recall the full name but think it was along the lines of "old tom" made the mistake of trying it one lunch time. Its 8%.  but its loverly


Is that the one with a black cat on the bottle? I've seen it, was planning on getting some next time we do and ale pick and mix! Saw it was quite strong though!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Well done Possom, your now in the ranks of the elite.. you go Girl!!!


Ranks of the elite what does that mean? Thank you.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I think we should start and AA thread lol


Alcohol Appreciation Thread..... yes.... good idea


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Alcohol Appreciation Thread..... yes.... good idea


PMSL

Well coz you all started

Bicardi and coke for me anyday lol


----------



## bird

lifeizsweet said:


> Is that the one with a black cat on the bottle? I've seen it, was planning on getting some next time we do and ale pick and mix! Saw it was quite strong though!


Couldnt tell you it was a guest beer in the pub so was on draught. but it is a dark beer. Its a drink that needs respect


----------



## 3 red dogs

bird said:


> Now I've only tasted this once so cant recall the full name but think it was along the lines of "old tom" made the mistake of trying it one lunch time. Its 8%.  but its loverly


We got hold of the guines book of records stongest cask conditioned ale in the world one year, unbelievable brewed by Whitbread, alled Rodger and Out.. canny remember the figures on it now, butit was like drinking a pint of port.. 13% i think, theres only one pub (at that time) that served it, by the 1/3 of a pint, every time you had a glass you had to have your hand stamped, anymore then 3 stamps and you wern't aloud anymore... my god, it was horrid, you had to almost ladle it out of the barrel it was that thick!
this was going back.. 10 maye 15 years and it worked out at £4 a pint then


----------



## bird

3 red dogs said:


> We got hold of the guines book of records stongest cask conditioned ale in the world one year, unbelievable brewed by Whitbread, alled Rodger and Out.. canny remember the figures on it now, butit was like drinking a pint of port.. 13% i think, theres only one pub (at that time) that served it, by the 1/3 of a pint, every time you had a glass you had to have your hand stamped, anymore then 3 stamps and you wern't aloud anymore... my god, it was horrid, you had to almost ladle it out of the barrel it was that thick!
> this was going back.. 10 maye 15 years and it worked out at £4 a pint then


OH a stick to the teeth job, they're usually nice . Wouldnt say no to a pint of port subject to the make, can I have a decent stilton to go with it.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSL
> 
> Well coz you all started
> 
> Bicardi and coke for me anyday lol


I haven't had bacardi for so long!

My poison of choice is either Rosé or dark rum and lemonade ( learnt not to mix the two!)


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I haven't had bacardi for so long!
> 
> My poison of choice is either Rosé or dark rum and lemonade ( learnt not to mix the two!)


i love bucks fizz at xmas as i dont like wine on its own but i can go through bottle of the stuff lol

Caribean twist is very yummy aswell

oh oh and irish cream yum


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> i love bucks fizz at xmas as i dont like wine on its own but i can go through bottle of the stuff lol
> 
> Caribean twist is very yummy aswell
> 
> oh oh and irish cream yum


My plan to not drink this weekend is dying a death... Now I've got to try and decide what to have!

I love Baileys at chrismas! i like to sneak it into my hot chocolate!


----------



## fairy74

Try a vodka..baileys with lots of ice...very yummy.


----------



## bird

Spaniel mad said:


> i love bucks fizz at xmas as i dont like wine on its own but i can go through bottle of the stuff lol
> 
> Caribean twist is very yummy aswell
> 
> oh oh and irish cream yum


Nah, real ale prefer the darker ones but light ok to try  failing that dry white or heavy reds. Champagne, vodka, lager. port. think thats about it.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> My plan to not drink this weekend is dying a death... Now I've got to try and decide what to have!
> 
> I love Baileys at chrismas! i like to sneak it into my hot chocolate!


uhhhh yum

I love it all year round lol

I have a bottle chilling in the fridge lol


----------



## Guest

Don't think I will be having any more drinks this weekend. Not after the hangover from nova dragons reunite.


----------



## Spaniel mad

fairy74 said:


> Try a vodka..baileys with lots of ice...very yummy.


i will have to try that


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> i will have to try that


No more drinks for me this weekend.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> No more drinks for me this weekend.


no me thinks you have had enough lol

Hows ya head????????


----------



## fairy74

Spaniel mad said:


> i will have to try that


I am telling you it is very very moreish.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> no me thinks you have had enough lol
> 
> Hows ya head????????


Me thinks I have had enough too. My head is fine now.


----------



## Spaniel mad

fairy74 said:


> I am telling you it is very very moreish.


if it wasnt so late i would try it now lol

Tomorrow nite it is lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Me thinks I have had enough too. My head is fine now.


good good xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

fairy74 said:


> Try a vodka..baileys with lots of ice...very yummy.


Yum Yum - OH is allergic to Absolute vodka, so i always buy that so he can't nick it.



bird said:


> Nah, real ale prefer the darker ones but light ok to try  failing that dry white or heavy reds. Champagne, vodka, lager. port. think thats about it.


I don't think i have ever tried port. Whats it like?



Spaniel mad said:


> uhhhh yum
> 
> I love it all year round lol
> 
> I have a bottle chilling in the fridge lol


I finished mine the other week :-(



danielled said:


> Don't think I will be having any more drinks this weekend. Not after the hangover from nova dragons reunite.


I had the WORST hangover on Sunday. I literally could not open my eyes. I only get one day off a week and it was wasted :-(


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> good good xxx


The only drink I'm having tomorrow is water and fresh orange juice. That way I won't have another hangover.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Yum Yum - OH is allergic to Absolute vodka, so i always buy that so he can't nick it.
> 
> I don't think i have ever tried port. Whats it like?
> 
> I finished mine the other week :-(
> 
> I had the WORST hangover on Sunday. I literally could not open my eyes. I only get one day off a week and it was wasted :-(


make sure you buy some more lol


----------



## fairy74

danielled said:


> The only drink I'm having tomorrow is water and fresh orange juice. That way I won't have another hangover.


As long as you drink s**t loads of water through the night you will be fine.

Let the party continue.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> The only drink I'm having tomorrow is water and fresh orange juice. That way I won't have another hangover.


good girl lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> make sure you buy some more lol


I will save the drinks till christmas me thinks.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> make sure you buy some more lol


Of course i will!


----------



## lifeizsweet

fairy74 said:


> As long as you drink s**t loads of water through the night you will be fine.
> 
> Let the party continue.


I usually take a big glass of water up to bed or a bottle and make sure i drink as much as physically possible, then i am usually okay.

Forgot to do that last weekend :-(


----------



## Spaniel mad

we should arrange to all drink together saturday nite or something and see what rubbish we end up talking about lol


----------



## fairy74

Spaniel mad said:


> we should arrange to all drink together saturday nite or something and see what rubbish we end up talking about lol


i love your way of thinking...lets arrange something.


----------



## Spaniel mad

fairy74 said:


> i love your way of thinking...lets arrange something.


what about saturday nite??

Everyone free??


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> we should arrange to all drink together saturday nite or something and see what rubbish we end up talking about lol


I was thinking the same as you and you got there before me haha.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Yes! I'm free! Such a good idea!


----------



## Spaniel mad

So saturday nite about 9pm???


----------



## lifeizsweet

yep! I'll be there! Need to decide what to drink now!


----------



## fairy74

Spaniel mad said:


> So saturday nite about 9pm???


I have people round earlier..but i will be here at some point for sure.


----------



## 3 red dogs

well you know i'm always here..lol 
3 pints , 1 glayva, and a bottle of wine so far tonight, but just in training for tomorrow night!

EDIT.. i missed out the 2 large voddies before dinner


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> yep! I'll be there! Need to decide what to drink now!


im going to have an evening or irish cream and i will try some with vodka and i will get some snacks too lol


----------



## fairy74

3 red dogs said:


> well you know i'm always here..lol
> 3 pints , 1 glayva, and a bottle of wine so far tonight, but just in training for tomorrow night!


Are we talking well in to the night???


----------



## Spaniel mad

fairy74 said:


> Are we talking well in to the night???


oh yes.............

See who lasts longer lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> im going to have an evening or irish cream and i will try some with vodka and i will get some snacks too lol


I'm thinking good old Rosé and snacks obviously! maybe some cashew nuts - will most likely end up being chocolate!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm thinking good old Rosé and snacks obviously! maybe some cashew nuts - will most likely end up being chocolate!


i think i will have some pistasio nuts, ummmmm some hula hoops lol and me thinks a tin of celebrations (£5 @asda) lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> i think i will have some pistasio nuts, ummmmm some hula hoops lol and me thinks a tin of celebrations (£5 @asda) lol


Celebrations were my nans favourites you know. They bring back memories.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Celebrations were my nans favourites you know. They bring back memories.


Aww they are my nan and grandads fave aswell. They always have them there and i always get them a tin at xmas and then sit with them and eat them lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> i think i will have some pistasio nuts, ummmmm some hula hoops lol and me thinks a tin of celebrations (£5 @asda) lol


might have to make a detour to asda! Can get a make your own pizza there too!


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww they are my nan and grandads fave aswell. They always have them there and i always get them a tin at xmas and then sit with them and eat them lol


I used to get them for my nan on her birthday and at christmas. Brings back so many memories of my nan.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> might have to make a detour to asda! Can get a make your own pizza there too!


yeah

I will have pineapple, spicy beef, and chicken on mine

Im all set now lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I used to get them for my nan on her birthday and at christmas. Brings back so many memories of my nan.


aww im sure she loved you doing that for her xx


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> aww im sure she loved you doing that for her xx


She did. I just wish she could be with me to see how far I have got on here post wise.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> She did. I just wish she could be with me to see how far I have got on here post wise.


I think she knows

I expect she can see the smile on your face x


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah
> 
> I will have pineapple, spicy beef, and chicken on mine
> 
> Im all set now lol


Spicy beef, ham, pepperoni and jalapenos with chilli oil is the best! me and oh bought a large one each a couple of weekends ago and had an eating competition ( I failed miserably, my eyes are FAR bigger than me stomach!)


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> I think she knows
> 
> I expect she can see the smile on your face x


When ever her favourite song I'll be missing you comes on I still can't listen to it without crying. It came on last night after we performed and I ran out crying.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Spicy beef, ham, pepperoni and jalapenos with chilli oil is the best! me and oh bought a large one each a couple of weekends ago and had an eating competition ( I failed miserably, my eyes are FAR bigger than me stomach!)


I have always wanted to try the chilli oil but never known anyone that has it

whats it like???????


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> When ever her favourite song I'll be missing you comes on I still can't listen to it without crying. It came on last night after we performed and I ran out crying.


oh i love that song aswell

in time you will hear it and smile


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> oh i love that song aswell
> 
> in time you will hear it and smile


I hope so. I still miss her always will miss her.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I have always wanted to try the chilli oil but never known anyone that has it
> 
> whats it like???????


I really like it, i was worried it would make the pizza a bit soggy, but it doesn't, adds a nice little flavour, it's not knock out chilli flavour, but adds a little something to the taste. I recommend it!


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I hope so. I still miss her always will miss her.


you will

i cant imagine what you are going through because other then our old springer whisper i havnt lost anyone close


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I really like it, i was worried it would make the pizza a bit soggy, but it doesn't, adds a nice little flavour, it's not knock out chilli flavour, but adds a little something to the taste. I recommend it!


i think i will try it and might be prave and have some jalapenos aswell :blushing:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> i think i will try it and might be prave and have some jalapenos aswell :blushing:


Dooo it! You'll love it!

I just filled my shopping basket on the sainsburys website to see how much of my pay is going to dissapear tomorrow - £15!! For a week, for me and OH! How on earth is it that cheap!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Dooo it! You'll love it!
> 
> I just filled my shopping basket on the sainsburys website to see how much of my pay is going to dissapear tomorrow - £15!! For a week, for me and OH! How on earth is it that cheap!


whats in the basket?? lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> you will
> 
> i cant imagine what you are going through because other then our old springer whisper i havnt lost anyone close


Every now and then I feel a hand on my shoulder when I'm home alone and I know she is near. I'm still in bits about losing her sometimes but it hasn't been that long has it really? I'll get there in the end. If I can hit 1000 posts I can get through this and I hit 1000 posts today by sitting here posting all day.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Every now and then I feel a hand on my shoulder when I'm home alone and I know she is near. I'm still in bits about losing her sometimes but it hasn't been that long has it really? I'll get there in the end. If I can hit 1000 posts I can get through this and I hit 1000 posts today by sitting here posting all day.


no it hasnt been long and it will take time

After a while you will start to remember her and smile rather then feel sad and remember she is always watching you so be a good girl lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> whats in the basket?? lol


Not much haha, we've got so much in our freezer and cupboards i want to use them all up. So just meat and veg to go with all the sauces and things in the cupboard. Very impressed. Thats probably my cheapest shop ever. Or will be till i get to the dog aisle....


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Not much haha, we've got so much in our freezer and cupboards i want to use them all up. So just meat and veg to go with all the sauces and things in the cupboard. Very impressed. Thats probably my cheapest shop ever. Or will be till i get to the dog aisle....


our freezers are full aswell and the cuboards, well you couldnt fit a pee in there

Im trying to use everything up b4 xmas so we have loads of room

My brother and sister are useless though. If they make their own dinner they open a new box of whatever so we have loads of things open lol


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Wanna bet?


You definately won't beat us on a skateboard trust me. We are way too fast.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> our freezers are full aswell and the cuboards, well you couldnt fit a pee in there
> 
> Im trying to use everything up b4 xmas so we have loads of room
> 
> My brother and sister are useless though. If they make their own dinner they open a new box of whatever so we have loads of things open lol


OH does that, he's a nightmare. He loves to waste food too. He'll insist on getting something, then decide he doesn't like it anymore! Bloody nightmare.

We stocked up SO much food last year for christmas, then remember it was just to two of us and we'd be spending most of christmas going round families houses so it lasted absolutely months!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> OH does that, he's a nightmare. He loves to waste food too. He'll insist on getting something, then decide he doesn't like it anymore! Bloody nightmare.
> 
> We stocked up SO much food last year for christmas, then remember it was just to two of us and we'd be spending most of christmas going round families houses so it lasted absolutely months!


we have family over boxing day so stock up lol
Oh and my sister can eat a whole bag of sausage rolls on her own lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> no it hasnt been long and it will take time
> 
> After a while you will start to remember her and smile rather then feel sad and remember she is always watching you so be a good girl lol


Haha I'm always a good girl. Ouch I banged my head on the screen by accident and it hurt.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Haha I'm always a good girl. Ouch I banged my head on the screen by accident and it hurt.


how the hell did u manage that

Are u drinking again???????


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> how the hell did u manage that
> 
> Are u drinking again???????


No I'm not drinking again honest. I'm so accident prone it's untrue.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> No I'm not drinking again honest. I'm so accident prone it's untrue.


ur a bit like my Miley

she is very clumsey lol

she can trip over her own shadow


----------



## lifeizsweet

I forgot to put the bins out, I'm going to have to get up early now :-(


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> ur a bit like my Miley
> 
> she is very clumsey lol
> 
> she can trip over her own shadow


That's me and I see my own shadow and jump a mile.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I forgot to put the bins out, I'm going to have to get up early now :-(


our bin was emptied today

when i looked in it was full of maggots aswell

yuk

bloody council are stupid collecting every other week



danielled said:


> That's me and I see my own shadow and jump a mile.


pmsl


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> our bin was emptied today
> 
> when i looked in it was full of maggots aswell
> 
> yuk
> 
> bloody council are stupid collecting every other week
> 
> pmsl


I've got a phobia with shadows.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I think ours are still collected every week? I'm terrible at remembering to put them out!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I think ours are still collected every week? I'm terrible at remembering to put them out!


ours is every other week. one week normal and the other recycling

so many people have complained about maggots and their answer was to pay someone to clean it every month


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> I think ours are still collected every week? I'm terrible at remembering to put them out!


My mum always forgets to put hers out. I end up doing it then when she comes home I ask if she brought the bins in and she goes what bins. I end up doing that too.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im off to bed now

Im shattered

Speak to you tomorrow

sleep well xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Well I'm off to bed now so I will speak to you tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Im off to bed now
> 
> Im shattered
> 
> Speak to you tomorrow
> 
> sleep well xxxxxxxxxxx


Snap I'm off to bed too. we said the same thing then.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Great minds think alike lol

Nite xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairy74

Im off also.

Have a good kip guys and speak real soon.

sleep tight and all that.xxxx


----------



## Guest

fairy74 said:


> Im off also.
> 
> Have a good kip guys and speak real soon.
> 
> sleep tight and all that.xxxx


See you tomorrow.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> ours is every other week. one week normal and the other recycling
> 
> so many people have complained about maggots and their answer was to pay someone to clean it every month


Thats gross!



danielled said:


> My mum always forgets to put hers out. I end up doing it then when she comes home I ask if she brought the bins in and she goes what bins. I end up doing that too.


Luckily i only have to remeber to put them out, we don't recycle so it's just a couple of bin bags each week .


----------



## lifeizsweet

night night all, guess i should probably go to bed too, not sleepy though!


----------



## Inca's Mum

Morning all, hope that you all have a lovely day! I'm off to school soon then to the opticians after school so I think I will be back on around half 4-5 so have a nice day people


----------



## Badger's Mum

Morning all, What a lovely day.


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning all, What a lovely day.


Morning BM, yep its looking a lovely day. Got mesen ready to take the dogs out and they've gone back to bed.  so thought I'd tune in and see whats going on.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Morning BM, yep its looking a lovely day. Got mesen ready to take the dogs out and they've gone back to bed.  so thought I'd tune in and see whats going on.


Lol i've got the day off today, oh walked the other's i took Ben for a 20min walk. His ready to come back to work with me tomorrow


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i've got the day off today, oh walked the other's i took Ben for a 20min walk. His ready to come back to work with me tomorrow


Great news. And what are you going do with yourself with your day off. 
Retail Therapy 
Long soak in bubbles etc 
Lay on settee with bottle of wine and choc 
Or do the housework, shopping, washing/ironing.


----------



## Classyellie

Gooood morning!

Lovely morning here....the dogs have had their first walk of the day 

Going out after work to celebrate a colleagues birthday - guess who is the taxi as I'm the only one that doesn't drink!


----------



## bird

Classyellie said:


> Gooood morning!
> 
> Lovely morning here....the dogs have had their first walk of the day
> 
> Going out after work to celebrate a colleaugues birthday - guess who is the taxi as I'm the only one that doesn't drink!


Think you need to learn to drink. I hate being the sober one when its my turn to drive.  Never get whats so funny etc.


----------



## MADCAT

Morning All, Its Friday Yipee, Dull here at the min, roll on 4.30pm when i can go home  xxx


----------



## francesandjon

Morning all,

Anyone fancy popping round to walk the dog?? Struggling to pick the kettle up so don't think i'm gonna manage our 'size-of-a-small-pony' dog on a lead!
Although he's extremely lazy so will quite happily wait until OH gets back from work at 3.15.

Anyone doing anything exciting today? I'm making pizza later!


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning all, What a lovely day.


Morning badgers mum......xxx


bird said:


> Morning BM, yep its looking a lovely day. Got mesen ready to take the dogs out and they've gone back to bed.  so thought I'd tune in and see whats going on.


morning.....one of mine wouldnt get up this morning....Boo went in garden had a wee and went back to bed!!!!xxx


Classyellie said:


> Gooood morning!
> 
> Lovely morning here....the dogs have had their first walk of the day
> 
> Going out after work to celebrate a colleagues birthday - guess who is the taxi as I'm the only one that doesn't drink!


morning Ellie.....you dont drink   xxxx


MADCAT said:


> Morning All, Its Friday Yipee, Dull here at the min, roll on 4.30pm when i can go home  xxx


morning vikki....xxxx


francesandjon said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Anyone fancy popping round to walk the dog?? Struggling to pick the kettle up so don't think i'm gonna manage our 'size-of-a-small-pony' dog on a lead!
> Although he's extremely lazy so will quite happily wait until OH gets back from work at 3.15.
> 
> Anyone doing anything exciting today? I'm making pizza later!


morning hows the back....still not better..... hugs for you....

well my jack is at home today...he has not been feeling well for a few days....i thought he was kidding...just got back from the docs....he has swine flue..... so im feeling guilty.....his school have changed my appointment now til tuesday.....i was all ready for a fight too!!!!...


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

Didnt have a very good nite. naughty Storm thought it would be funny to wake the pups up every 30 mins so i didnt get any sleep and im shattered x


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Didnt have a very foog nite. naughty Storm thought it would be funny to wake the pups up every 30 mins so i didnt get any sleep and im shattered x


morning Ria.....naughty Storm...i bet you couldnt be mad with her though...... and i bet she did look sweet waking the pups up.....xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> morning Ria.....naughty Storm...i bet you couldnt be mad with her though...... and i bet she did look sweet waking the pups up.....xxxx


She looked at me everytime and i swear she was laughing and what is she doing now???

Yep you guessed it bloody sleeping


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> Morning badgers mum......xxx
> 
> morning.....one of mine wouldnt get up this morning....Boo went in garden had a wee and went back to bed!!!!xxx
> 
> morning Ellie.....you dont drink   xxxx
> 
> morning vikki....xxxx
> 
> morning hows the back....still not better..... hugs for you....
> 
> well my jack is at home today...he has not been feeling well for a few days....i thought he was kidding...just got back from the docs....he has swine flue..... so im feeling guilty.....his school have changed my appointment now til tuesday.....i was all ready for a fight too!!!!...


Morning. I'm very happy doay. I've been a happy bunny all week but yesterday and today I'm extreamely happy.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning all, What a lovely day.


Morning. I'm happy today too. I told mum I hit 1000 but she doesn't believe me.


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> *morning Ellie.....you dont drink   xxxx*
> 
> well my jack is at home today...he has not been feeling well for a few days....i thought he was kidding...just got back from the docs....he has swine flue..... so im feeling guilty.....his school have changed my appointment now til tuesday.....i was all ready for a fight too!!!!...


Nope, I haven't had a drink since march last year 

{{{hugs}}} for your Jack Michelle, I hope he recovers quickly xxx



Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Didnt have a very good nite. naughty Storm thought it would be funny to wake the pups up every 30 mins so i didnt get any sleep and im shattered x


Aww bless her....you'll miss it when the pups have left home


----------



## Classyellie

francesandjon said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Anyone fancy popping round to walk the dog?? Struggling to pick the kettle up so don't think i'm gonna manage our 'size-of-a-small-pony' dog on a lead!
> Although he's extremely lazy so will quite happily wait until OH gets back from work at 3.15.
> 
> Anyone doing anything exciting today? I'm making pizza later!


I'll pop round and walk the dog if you make me some pizza 

{{{hugs}}} for you, hope the tablets are helping xx



danielled said:


> Morning. I'm very happy doay. I've been a happy bunny all week but yesterday and today I'm extreamely happy.


Morning Danielle


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Nope, I haven't had a drink since march last year
> 
> {{{hugs}}} for your Jack Michelle, I hope he recovers quickly xxx
> 
> Aww bless her....you'll miss it when the pups have left home


at least i will get some sleep lol


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> I'll pop round and walk the dog if you make me some pizza
> 
> {{{hugs}}} for you, hope the tablets are helping xx
> 
> Morning Danielle


Hope you slept well I know I did and woke up today in a giddy mood.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning all! 

Oh is on his way to devon! Work looks like its going to be busy today! Let's hope it goes quick, I think its payday too!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Oh is on his way to devon! Work looks like its going to be busy today! Let's hope it goes quick, I think its payday too!


Hiya how are you today?


----------



## animallover111

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Oh is on his way to devon! Work looks like its going to be busy today! Let's hope it goes quick, I think its payday too!


morning did you sort your bank out?


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Oh is on his way to devon! Work looks like its going to be busy today! Let's hope it goes quick, I think its payday too!


Payday is the best day lol


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Hiya how are you today?


morning danielle...how are you today?....and how is dixie?


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Payday is the best day lol


How are you today? I know I sound happy today don't I?


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> morning danielle...how are you today?....and how is dixie?


I'm fine but the vet has been to see Dixie and she has a tummy bug. I keep her next to me all the time so I can watch her and keep an eye on her.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> How are you today? I know I sound happy today don't I?


Im tired

yes way too happy for 10am lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Im tired
> 
> yes way too happy for 10am lol


I've been happy for a few days now but yesterday and today it has really kicke in. I'vegot a right to be happy though.


----------



## lifeizsweet

danielled said:


> Hiya how are you today?


I'm very thanks, how are you?



animallover111 said:


> morning did you sort your bank out?


I think so! Insurance company finally admitted it was them who took the money just working towards getting it refunded now



Spaniel mad said:


> Payday is the best day lol


I know! Going to get some wine for our drinks tomorrow night today!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm very thanks, how are you?
> 
> I think so! Insurance company finally admitted it was them who took the money just working towards getting it refunded now
> 
> I know! Going to get some wine for our drinks tomorrow night today!


I'm very happy today that's how I am today.


----------



## animallover111

its a good job you noticed....at least you will get your money back....hey i hope im invited to the party.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Thats a good point

we are going to have a night of snacks, pizza and drinking tomorrow evening on this thread from 9pm. All welcome


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Thats a good point
> 
> we are going to have a night of snacks, pizza and drinking tomorrow evening on this thread from 9pm. All welcome


I'll be there haha.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Thats a good point
> 
> we are going to have a night of snacks, pizza and drinking tomorrow evening on this thread from 9pm. All welcome


I'll be there


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I'll be there haha.


Im excited

Im putting Mum on puppy duty so i dont get disturbed lol


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Thats a good point
> 
> we are going to have a night of snacks, pizza and drinking tomorrow evening on this thread from 9pm. All welcome


count me in too.....i really wished we all lived close by...we could have a big party.....


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Thats a good point
> 
> we are going to have a night of snacks, pizza and drinking tomorrow evening on this thread from 9pm. All welcome


Count me in too


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'll be there


What will u be drinking????????

Im on the irish cream


----------



## lifeizsweet

danielled said:


> I'm very happy today that's how I am today.


That's good to hear, have you got much on today?


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> What will u be drinking????????
> 
> Im on the irish cream


Not sure but it won't be alcohol haha.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Not sure but it won't be alcohol haha.


You can have juice lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> You can have juice lol


Does that include fresh orange juice I like that.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Does that include fresh orange juice I like that.


yep


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> What will u be drinking????????
> 
> Im on the irish cream


wine or port. Might have both


----------



## lifeizsweet

I have decided on Rose!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> That's good to hear, have you got much on today?


I'm going to be on here all day today. I will be having breaks thugh now I have reached the big 1000 and that took me all day.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> wine or port. Might have both





lifeizsweet said:


> I have decided on Rose!


make sure you have plenty in, its gona be a long nite lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> yep


Good that is my favourite. How are Stoms pups doing today.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I'm going to be on here all day today. I will be having breaks thugh now I have reached the big 1000 and that took me all day.


better late then never


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Good that is my favourite. How are Stoms pups doing today.


They are great. Puppy 9 keeps barking lol its soo sweet

i think we are going to keep puppy 6 now


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> better late then never


I agree with you there. This thread is great and we have all got along.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I agree with you there. This thread is great and we have all got along.


yeah its nice getting to know people more x


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im just going to do a bit of clearing up

Wont be long xx


----------



## francesandjon

Woo Hoo - thanks for reminding me.....PAYDAY!!!!

Time to do some online shopping me thinks - got lots of birthdays coming up!

Just gave Koda a rawhide cigar chew thing.....he's come back in from the garden with a snout thats very brown and muddy.....guess he's hoping it turns into a tree!! lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Will be getting lots in! Might have a cheeky glass tonight!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Bramble does that with sausages and chews! He puts them in the rubarb pot, pushes them under the fence! I wonder what the neighbours will say when they find them!


----------



## francesandjon

its really funny, he's just bought it back in the house!

He did it on and off for about 2 days the other day, and then eats it when its filthy!


----------



## lifeizsweet

I left bramble with a pigs ear this morning, what an excited little dog! He was over the moon with it!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> I left bramble with a pigs ear this morning, what an excited little dog! He was over the moon with it!


That reminds me I need to get more dog food and treats for the dogs.


----------



## lifeizsweet

That was our last one! Luckily pets at home is just down the road from my work!


----------



## bird

Well I'm back from walking the dogs, everything went smoothly this morning, no wasp stings or tails caught on brambles.  Even managed to pick some sloes so I can do some sloe gin :drool: which will be ready for xmas. 
I'll try to make it tomorrow, but got grandmonster staying


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Well I'm back from walking the dogs, everything went smoothly this morning, no wasp stings or tails caught on brambles.  Even managed to pick some sloes so I can do some sloe gin :drool: which will be ready for xmas.
> I'll try to make it tomorrow, but got grandmonster staying


I love sloe gin


----------



## lifeizsweet

I've never had sloe gin, is it nice?


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> I love sloe gin


I'll share it when its ready 



lifeizsweet said:


> I've never had sloe gin, is it nice?


VERY you should try it.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> I'll share it when its ready
> 
> VERY you should try it.


My cousin loves that she always has it at christmas.


----------



## lifeizsweet

What do you drink it with? Or do you have it straight?


----------



## bird

lifeizsweet said:


> What do you drink it with? Or do you have it straight?


Any way you want it.  If you get some try a little on its own and then just add what you fancy to make it how you'd like to drink it.


----------



## Guest

I don't like it but the cousin has it by itself. She has it straight.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Hi

im back lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> I'll share it when its ready  Thank you.
> 
> VERY you should try it.





bird said:


> Any way you want it.  If you get some try a little on its own and then just add what you fancy to make it how you'd like to drink it.


I have it on it own in a hip flask on a shoot day:blushing:


----------



## francesandjon

My dad makes sloe gin....and we experimented with sloe vodka! very nice!


----------



## Badger's Mum

francesandjon said:


> My dad makes sloe gin....and we experimented with sloe vodka! very nice!


Yep i've had that as well


----------



## bird

francesandjon said:


> My dad makes sloe gin....and we experimented with sloe vodka! very nice!


Hmm me thinks I'll take another bag down the fields with me, take it you make it the same way as the gin.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Hmm me thinks I'll take another bag down the fields with me, take it you make it the same way as the gin.


yes you do


----------



## Kimmpf

Hi 
I'm so to interrupt but I was just wondering whether anyone could tell me how i get the countdown ticker things onto my signature when I write a reply. I have made one on the website but I'm not sure how to get it on here. 
Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> yes you do


Suppose I could give it a go  
Am scooting off now going do some work or at least pretend  got go shopping too argh why do I leave it till fridays I hate food shopping on fridays.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Kimmpf said:


> Hi
> I'm so to interrupt but I was just wondering whether anyone could tell me how i get the countdown ticker things onto my signature when I write a reply. I have made one on the website but I'm not sure how to get it on here.
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.


You copy the code into your profile sig bit


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Suppose I could give it a go
> Am scooting off now going do some work or at least pretend  got go shopping too argh why do I leave it till fridays I hate food shopping on fridays.


Lol i'll taste it for you if i must


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i'll taste it for you if i must


Dunno if there'll be any left.  :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Dunno if there'll be any left.  :001_tt2:


That's ok cos i prefer the gin


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> That's ok cos i prefer the gin


Dixie is a bit better now. She kept the water down this time. So far so good.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Dixie is a bit better now. She kept the water down this time. So far so good.


Oh that's good, Glad she's feeling better


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh that's good, Glad she's feeling better


This is the first time she has wagged her tail proprly since she got sick. She's looking for Badger now.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> This is the first time she has wagged her tail proprly since she got sick. She's looking for Badger now.


Tell her Badger's being a nutter in the garden still


----------



## animallover111

im back....im not happy...i didnt see my usual vet.....she wasnt nice....she wants me to feed Boo chappie dog food..........we go back next friday....she is on about getting her spayed and her eyes done at the same time....dont think the vet liked me...she gave me a lecture on raw feeding!!!whist at the vets two men came in and had there black lab pts!! it looked like it had mange but they said its back end had gone...though it was walking ok....i spoke to the receptionist she said they couldnt afford vets treatment....she had advised them to go to the pdsa....but they couldnt be bothered so they had it pts.....


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Dixie is a bit better now. She kept the water down this time. So far so good.


glad dixie is feeling better.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> im back....im not happy...i didnt see my usual vet.....she wasnt nice....she wants me to feed Boo chappie dog food..........we go back next friday....she is on about getting her spayed and her eyes done at the same time....dont think the vet liked me...she gave me a lecture on raw feeding!!!whist at the vets two men came in and had there black lab pts!! it looked like it had mange but they said its back end had gone...though it was walking ok....i spoke to the receptionist she said they couldnt afford vets treatment....she had advised them to go to the pdsa....but they couldnt be bothered so they had it pts.....


The poor labrador. Dixie's vet is lovely. He comes out to the house as I can't get to the vets. I have a real laugh with him.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Tell her Badger's being a nutter in the garden still


I told her Badger is still being a nutter in the garden and she started chasing her tail. Somebody feels better. She's back.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> The poor labrador. Dixie's vet is lovely. He comes out to the house as I can't get to the vets. I have a real laugh with him.


it was sad danielle.....i feel really bad.......my usual vet is brilliant...im not at all happy with who i saw today.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> it was sad danielle.....i feel really bad.......my usual vet is brilliant...im not at all happy with who i saw today.....


Listen if you need to talk my inbox is waiting for you. I'm here for you. Always remember that.


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> im back....im not happy...i didnt see my usual vet.....she wasnt nice....she wants me to feed Boo chappie dog food..........we go back next friday....she is on about getting her spayed and her eyes done at the same time....dont think the vet liked me...she gave me a lecture on raw feeding!!!whist at the vets two men came in and had there black lab pts!! it looked like it had mange but they said its back end had gone...though it was walking ok....i spoke to the receptionist she said they couldnt afford vets treatment....she had advised them to go to the pdsa....but they couldnt be bothered so they had it pts.....


Do you raw feed your's then?. Chappie's not that bad i've got a bag of dry that mine have if i'm not around to feed them myself


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Listen if you need to talk my inbox is waiting for you. I'm here for you. Always remember that.


thanks danielle your a star....


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Do you raw feed your's then?. Chappie's not that bad i've got a bag of dry that mine have if i'm not around to feed them myself


My lot don't like chappie.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> thanks danielle your a star....


You know where I am if you need a chat.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> My lot don't like chappie.


Mine prefer the raw but they're fine with it


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Mine prefer the raw but they're fine with it


Mine always turn their noses up at it and walk away. They all love Cesar dog food though.


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Do you raw feed your's then?. Chappie's not that bad i've got a bag of dry that mine have if i'm not around to feed them myself


yep feed them all raw.....have always fed them raw....Boo had been living on cat biscuits and table scraps....so i tried her with raw....tho when i took her to the vets he said give her chicken with raw...which i have....she hardly eats anyway.....but the woman i saw today said to feed her tinned chappie....i explained why i feed raw...but i got a lecture they are pet dogs not wolfes...and that feed raw isnt a balanced meal...she said if i cared for Boo i would feed her chappie....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> yep feed them all raw.....have always fed them raw....Boo had been living on cat biscuits and table scraps....so i tried her with raw....tho when i took her to the vets he said give her chicken with raw...which i have....she hardly eats anyway.....but the woman i saw today said to feed her tinned chappie....i explained why i feed raw...but i got a lecture they are pet dogs not wolfes...and that feed raw isnt a balanced meal...she said if i cared for Boo i would feed her chappie....


What a bitch. I was worried about going to full raw. But sleeping lion's website has got abit about raw, cos it's written in plain English i could understand it better and mine are fine . It's up to you what you feed your own dog:cursing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

hi all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> What a bitch. I was worried about going to full raw. But sleeping lion's website has got abit about raw, cos it's written in plain English i could understand it better and mine are fine . It's up to you what you feed your own dog:cursing:


i have just rung vets and asked if my usual vet can ring me back....


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> hi all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


hellooooooo xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> hellooooooo xxx


all pups fed and cleaned


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> all pups fed and cleaned


are they eating solids now?...


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> are they eating solids now?...


Yeah they are having mashed puppy biscuits twice a day to take some of the strain of storm


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah they are having mashed puppy biscuits twice a day to take some of the strain of storm


Hiya. Dixie just keeps improving.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Hiya. Dixie just keeps improving.


i think i have missed something

Whats wrong with Dixie??


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Hiya. Dixie just keeps improving.


That's good


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> That's good


Hello Christine

You ready for tomorrow nite ????


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Hello Christine
> 
> You ready for tomorrow nite ????


Well i am but i'm still not shaw what to wear


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> i think i have missed something
> 
> Whats wrong with Dixie??


She couldn't keep water down and wasn't eating. The vet came round today and she has a tummy bug. He gave her antibiotics and she just keeps improving. She has so far kept her water down. She has eaten a bit too. That's a good sign.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Well i am but i'm still not shaw what to wear


Seeing as its going to be a long nite i was thinking of my pj's then i can just slip onto my blow up bed lol



danielled said:


> She couldn't keep water down and wasn't eating. The vet came round today and she has a tummy bug. He gave her antibiotics and she just keeps improving. She has so far kept her water down. She has eaten a bit too. That's a good sign.


Aww bless her

i hope she keeps improving xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Seeing as its going to be a long nite i was thinking of my pj's then i can just slip onto my blow up bed lol
> 
> Aww bless her
> 
> i hope she keeps improving xx


I'll do that aswell then


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Seeing as its going to be a long nite i was thinking of my pj's then i can just slip onto my blow up bed lol
> 
> Aww bless her
> 
> i hope she keeps improving xx


She just tripped over her own paws and landed in her water bowl and got wet she is ok though.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'll do that aswell then


pmsl



danielled said:


> She just tripped over her own paws and landed in her water bowl and got wet she is ok though.


awwwwww


----------



## Guest

Buddy is trying to sit on my lap again. In case he hasn't noticed he is a huge german shephard not a lap dog.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> pmsl
> 
> awwwwww


Danielle what are you going to wear tomorrow?


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Buddy is trying to sit on my lap again. In case he hasn't noticed he is a huge german shephard not a lap dog.


pmsl i think they always think they can lay on our laps


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Danielle what are you going to wear tomorrow?


I thought I would surprise you all.


----------



## animallover111

my chair has just broken.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I thought I would surprise you all.


Haha that made me laugh


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I thought I would surprise you all.


not naked i hope danielle....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> my chair has just broken.....


That's all them jammy dodger's


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> my chair has just broken.....





danielled said:


> I thought I would surprise you all.


I think im gonna need some tena lady lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> That's all them jammy dodger's


that reminds me

i still have 2 packets lol


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> That's all them jammy dodger's


pmsl...  its not broken properly its just wobbling side to side....cheap rubbish from ikea....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> not naked i hope danielle....


No luckily haha. Well now if I told you it wouldn't be a surprise now would it? I use my skateboard as a footstool to.


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> that reminds me
> 
> i still have 2 packets lol


i have none left....the kids stole them.....


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> No luckily haha. Well now if I told you it wouldn't be a surprise now would it? I use my skateboard as a footstool to.


im going shopping on my skateboard today.....


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> I think im gonna need some tena lady lol


We are making you laugh again aren't we?


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> im going shopping on my skateboard today.....


I went to the corner shop on my road on my skateboard today to get the dogs some more food. They sell dog food there. They don't sell treats though. The guy watched me come to the shop and said whoa your good on the skateboard.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> i have none left....the kids stole them.....


Thats y you should hide them



danielled said:


> We are making you laugh again aren't we?


You girlies always make me laugh


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> that reminds me
> 
> i still have 2 packets lol


Don't eat em your chair will break



animallover111 said:


> pmsl...  its not broken properly its just wobbling side to side....cheap rubbish from ikea....






animallover111 said:


> i have none left....the kids stole them.....


Yeah i blame my kid all the time


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I went to the corner shop on my road on my skateboard today to get the dogs some more food. They sell dog food there. They don't sell treats though. The guy watched me come to the shop and said whoa your good on the skateboard.


yeah you forgot to say what else the guy said.....he said whoa your good on the skateboard...but your not as good as michelle....she is the fastest skateboarder ever and you will never be as fast as her.....michelle is the best.....


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Thats y you should hide them
> 
> You girlies always make me laugh


We are here for a laugh and a chat.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> We are here for a laugh and a chat.


you and badgers mum always make me laugh cos.....your soooooo soooooo slow on your skateboards.......


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> yeah you forgot to say what else the guy said.....he said whoa your good on the skateboard...but your not as good as michelle....she is the fastest skateboarder ever and you will never be as fast as her.....michelle is the best.....


There was a huge crack in the road and I jumped over that on my skateboard and landed well.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> There was a huge crack in the road and I jumped over that on my skateboard and landed well.


you have not seen me do my tricks yet have you though......im def the best as well as the fastest.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Don't eat em your chair will break
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i blame my kid all the time


Im on the sofa so i think i will be alright


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> you and badgers mum always make me laugh cos.....your soooooo soooooo slow on your skateboards.......


 In your dream's Me and Danielle are like spitfire's when we get going


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> you have not seen me do my tricks yet have you though......im def the best as well as the fastest.....


I think there is only one of me but that doesn't worry me.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> In your dream's Me and Danielle are like spitfire's when we get going


Thank you. Yeah in your dreams. You wait till we get going. You'll be in a cloud of dust.


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> In your dream's Me and Danielle are like spitfire's when we get going


more like a spit roast than spit fire!!!!! takes you both all day to get going....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> more like a spit roast than spit fire!!!!! takes you both all day to get going....


 I don't believe you said that


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> more like a spit roast than spit fire!!!!! takes you both all day to get going....


It only took me 5 months to get to 1000 posts so I will be quicker on a skateboard. Oops I've just dug myself into a hole there haven't I?


----------



## Spaniel mad

i just found a 15kg bag of Arden Grange puppy/junior for £34.19 

oh i love a bargain lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> i just found a 15kg bag of Arden Grange puppy/junior for £34.19
> 
> oh i love a bargain lol


I love a bargain too.


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> i just found a 15kg bag of Arden Grange puppy/junior for £34.19
> 
> oh i love a bargain lol


is the AG puppy food much dearer than the adult?..i bought a big bag of AG but gave mine the pooh's and terrible wind...so just sticking to raw.....oh and chappie for Boo.....


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> It only took me 5 months to get to 1000 posts so I will be quicker on a skateboard. Oops I've just dug myself into a hole there haven't I?


danielle when we meet im going to have you a race....you will be just starting as im finishing.....and badgers mum will be on the floor as she would of fallen off before she goes anywhere....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> is the AG puppy food much dearer than the adult?..i bought a big bag of AG but gave mine the pooh's and terrible wind...so just sticking to raw.....oh and chappie for Boo.....


Yeah it is

I can get 2 15kg adult bags for £50

Mine love it. I changed them all to it and nature diet a couple of months ago. Since then we have had no runny poohs and their coats and behaviour is soo much better.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I don't believe you said that


Did she just say that?


----------



## animallover111

i know loads of people recommend it....i think its just finding whats right for your dog...mine are best with raw....they look fab and have no problems...i was just worried they were not getting everything they need.....just me worrying as usual.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> danielle when we meet im going to have you a race....you will be just starting as im finishing.....and badgers mum will be on the floor as she would of fallen off before she goes anywhere....


Bring it on. I'll bring my skateboard. I think I should maybe stop digging myself a hole now.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Did she just say that?


what did she say danielle.....badgers mum stop saying it.....


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Bring it on. I'll bring my skateboard. I think I should maybe stop digging myself a hole now.


yep so do i miss glam.....as your soooooo going to lose....slow coaches.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Did she just say that?


Yep bless her she live's in her own worldut:


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Yep bless her she live's in her own worldut:


badgers mum please dont say that about danielle....


----------



## lifeizsweet

My first house sale has just completed hurrah!


----------



## animallover111

lifeizsweet said:


> My first house sale has just completed hurrah!


congratulations...you must be chuffed....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> badgers mum please dont say that about danielle....


Danielle know i wouldn't say that about her:001_tt2:


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Danielle know i wouldn't say that about her:001_tt2:


danielle love come here i will take care of you.....i might push you off your skateboard so i win....but thats all....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> danielle love come here i will take care of you.....i might push you off your skateboard so i win....but thats all....


I'm not falling for that one either haha.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Danielle know i wouldn't say that about her:001_tt2:


I'm just going to clean the mess Chance has made. I will be back.


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> danielle love come here i will take care of you.....i might push you off your skateboard so i win....but thats all....


Badger would bite you if you did that:cursing:


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I'm not falling for that one either haha.


haha danielle....your def not silly....you do make me laugh....


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Badger would bite you if you did that:cursing:


lol.....i really dont know who is worse.....i think badger is the only sane one here.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> haha danielle....your def not silly....you do make me laugh....


You'll have to try harder because I'm still not falling for it.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Badger would bite you if you did that:cursing:


Badger wouldn't let that happen. She would protect me.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Badger wouldn't let that happen. She would protect me.


Yes she would


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> lol.....i really dont know who is worse.....i think badger is the only sane one here.....


Badger will protect me. I knew she would.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Yes she would


Thank you Badger. We need to get her back don't we?


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah it is
> 
> I can get 2 15kg adult bags for £50
> 
> Mine love it. I changed them all to it and nature diet a couple of months ago. Since then we have had no runny poohs and their coats and behaviour is soo much better.


Don't worry about the skateboard thing. It's a joke we have between us about who is faster.


----------



## bird

Hello again, just on for a few mins 
Guess what I got from sainsburys today...............................





Hobnobs 



Only not your normal onws. 




Hobnob choc creams.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Hello again, just on for a few mins
> Guess what I got from sainsburys today...............................
> 
> Hobnobs
> 
> Only not your normal onws.
> 
> Hobnob choc creams.


I've just had some of them


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> I've just had some of them


Bit nice arent they


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Hello again, just on for a few mins
> Guess what I got from sainsburys today...............................
> 
> Hobnobs
> 
> Only not your normal onws.
> 
> Hobnob choc creams.


The skateboard jokes are back again.


----------



## bird

danielled said:


> The skateboard jokes are back again.


Dont like skateboards  when they first came out eons ago I got on one and fell flat on me back.  never been on one since.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Dont like skateboards  when they first came out eons ago I got on one and fell flat on me back.  never been on one since.


I've never fallen off mine touch wood.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Bit nice arent they


mmmm can't just have a couple though can you


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> mmmm can't just have a couple though can you


The kids are back home now. Mum is picking my boyfriend up on her way home. We are all excited to see him. The dogs and cat have gone back to my aunties now.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> I love sloe gin





animallover111 said:


> congratulations...you must be chuffed....


I'm so pleased! I love this job and this makes it better, yay comission


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm so pleased! I love this job and this makes it better, yay comission


Hiya I have been having a right laugh with everybody on this thread.


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> mmmm can't just have a couple though can you


Erm, did have a packet earlier when I came in from shopping.  Blessed dogs must have pinched em.


----------



## bird

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm so pleased! I love this job and this makes it better, yay comission


Has someone had a good day today.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Has someone had a good day today.


I've also had a fantastic day today. Badger's mum will tell you. I've been a very happy bunny these last few days.


----------



## bird

danielled said:


> I've also had a fantastic day today. Badger's mum will tell you. I've been a very happy bunny these last few days.


I know you have, you've been like a bottle of champagne just lately, all full of bubbles.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> I know you have, you've been like a bottle of champagne just lately, all full of bubbles.


I am still full of beans today.


----------



## animallover111

yay i have just seen peter andre......got a couple of pics not very good but will put em up when worked out how to.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> The kids are back home now. Mum is picking my boyfriend up on her way home. We are all excited to see him. The dogs and cat have gone back to my aunties now.


Lol Bet you can't wait to see him



danielled said:


> I've also had a fantastic day today. Badger's mum will tell you. I've been a very happy bunny these last few days.


Yes you've been the life and sole of the party


----------



## Spaniel mad

Neighbours is soo sad today


----------



## animallover111

peter andre....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> peter andre....


Were there many people there?


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Were there many people there?


yeah loads of screaming girls......you had to queue to get stuff signed...people had been queing hours.....i was amazed how small he was....he was tiny.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> yeah loads of screaming girls......you had to queue to get stuff signed...people had been queing hours.....i was amazed how small he was....he was tiny.....


So's Jorden


----------



## animallover111

have you seen the thread about sbt's.....


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> So's Jorden


her boobs are not tiny.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> her boobs are not tiny.....


Not quite as big as mine though



animallover111 said:


> have you seen the thread about sbt's.....


Yeah she must be having another bad day:cursing:


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Not quite as big as mine though
> 
> Yeah she must be having another bad day:cursing:


i would love big boobs....i always said i would have a boob job by the age of 30..but i never did......

im fuming with that thread...


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> i would love big boobs....i always said i would have a boob job by the age of 30..but i never did......Not as big as her's though
> 
> im fuming with that thread...


She did that just to wind up like in the breeding threadut:


----------



## Inca's Mum

Hi everybody! Finally managing to get online, I have been to the opticians and spent forever there trying out new glasses and managed to decide on a frame. My prescription hasn't changed though.

It's finally the weekend and I can't wait for tomorrow! 

How have your days been?

x


----------



## animallover111

Inca's Mum said:


> Hi everybody! Finally managing to get online, I have been to the opticians and spent forever there trying out new glasses and managed to decide on a frame. My prescription hasn't changed though.
> 
> It's finally the weekend and I can't wait for tomorrow!
> 
> How have your days been?
> 
> x


Hi jess....what are your new glasses like?....i saw peter andre today...  xxx


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> She did that just to wind up like in the breeding threadut:


yeah i saw that and the sorry thread the next day!!....


----------



## Inca's Mum

animallover111 said:


> Hi jess....what are your new glasses like?....i saw peter andre today...  xxx


Well I decided to go for something a bit more 'out there' and more adventurous. I can't remember the make or anything so can't find a picture. They were more sqaure like with a brown/blue colouring which I thought was quite nice and people thought it went well with my face. They should be in for me to pick up Wednesday/Thursday time.

Peter Andre? :lol:

How was the meeting at Jack's school?

xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> yeah i saw that and the sorry thread the next day!!....


Sound's like her dog's out of control and running up to the other dog's.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Sound's like her dog's out of control and running up to the other dog's.


I went to the shop for milk on my skateboard again and mum wondered why I was so quick so I told I used my wheels. My boyfriend is sat here with me.


----------



## Guest

What have I missed? because mum has been on the computer. I've not been on that long.


----------



## bird

animallover111 said:


> peter andre....


Think hes quite a honey, Jordan should have known better to marry a guy of greek background then try and treat him like ****, knew he wouldnt stand for it much longer, but then dont think any guy would



animallover111 said:


> her boobs are not tiny.....


Always wanted big boobs mesen till I put weight on and got em. The bras for bigger boobs arent as nice as for smaller ones. and its hell trying to get clothes to fit, if a dress is to fit your boobs it hangs like a sack everywhere else.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Think hes quite a honey, Jordan should have known better to marry a guy of greek background then try and treat him like ****, knew he wouldnt stand for it much longer, but then dont think any guy would
> 
> Always wanted big boobs mesen till I put weight on and got em. The bras for bigger boobs arent as nice as for smaller ones. and its hell trying to get clothes to fit, if a dress is to fit your boobs it hangs like a sack everywhere else.


Something weird just happened in this house.


----------



## brackensmom

evening all, have i missed anything, i had a great time in London yesterday, but now very tired and feet are killing me. Chloe didnt have to go to dentist tonight in the end it was cancelled till next Thursday, as dentist had not arrived!!

Wow michelle bet seeing Pete Andre as good,

Danielle, - How was the reunion.

Ria- how is Storm and those beautiful pups all doing.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! 

Had such a good day, can't belive i've had my first completion!! 

Was driving home and someone was waiting to pull out their driveway let the car in front of me go and then pulled out in front of me! To the point where i saw his passenger brace for the crash, i had to slam on the breaks and try to keep from swerving into him and also the brick wall next to me. I was shaking so much. I got home and the smell of burning rubber from my tyres is disgusting. 


How has everyone's day been?


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> evening all, have i missed anything, i had a great time in London yesterday, but now very tired and feet are killing me. Chloe didnt have to go to dentist tonight in the end it was cancelled till next Thursday, as dentist had not arrived!!
> 
> Wow michelle bet seeing Pete Andre as good,
> 
> Danielle, - How was the reunion.
> 
> Ria- how is Storm and those beautiful pups all doing.


The reunion was awesome thank you. It was great. I had a hangover yesterday though. Had a few too many me thinks.


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Had such a good day, can't belive i've had my first completion!!
> 
> Was driving home and someone was waiting to pull out their driveway let the car in front of me go and then pulled out in front of me! To the point where i saw his passenger brace for the crash, i had to slam on the breaks and try to keep from swerving into him and also the brick wall next to me. I was shaking so much. I got home and the smell of burning rubber from my tyres is disgusting.
> 
> How has everyone's day been?


hi, well done on the completion, may many more follow, oh no that is awful about the car hope you are ok, nice brandy for the shock needed it think. I have had a great day no work and a nice time in London, but very sore feet.


----------



## lifeizsweet

brackensmom said:


> hi, well done on the completion, may many more follow, oh no that is awful about the car hope you are ok, nice brandy for the shock needed it think. I have had a great day no work and a nice time in London, but very sore feet.


Thanks. Having some cider for my nerves! trying to save my wine for the drinks tomorrow.

Good to hear you had a good day, where abouts in london where you?


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I went to the shop for milk on my skateboard again and mum wondered why I was so quick so I told I used my wheels. My boyfriend is sat here with me.


How is he?



brackensmom said:


> evening all, have i missed anything, i had a great time in London yesterday, but now very tired and feet are killing me. Chloe didnt have to go to dentist tonight in the end it was cancelled till next Thursday, as dentist had not arrived!!Dwhere in london were you?
> 
> Wow michelle bet seeing Pete Andre as good,
> 
> Danielle, - How was the reunion.
> 
> Ria- how is Storm and those beautiful pups all doing.


----------



## JoWDC

Hi everyone.

How are you all?


----------



## Inca's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> How are you all?


I'm pretty good, very excited for tomorrow and right now just relaxing. I am tired after quite a what seemed like a long week at school, but enjoyable! I'm getting new glasses next week too, so looking forward to a bit of change!
What about yourself?


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> How are you all?


Hello you


----------



## animallover111

just got home from the park with the dogs.....poppy my 8month old staff has just eaten 4 adults and 6 dogs......


----------



## JoWDC

Inca's Mum said:


> I'm pretty good, very excited for tomorrow and right now just relaxing. I am tired after quite a what seemed like a long week at school, but enjoyable! I'm getting new glasses next week too, so looking forward to a bit of change!
> What about yourself?


I'm knackered - it's been a long week, not helped by Patch not being home when i got in (i have a cat flap that locks when its dark). I got in at 7.40 & he's only been in 5 mins - thats after me walking the streets round here just in case. So glad its the weekend now.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello you


Hiya - long time no speak - or is it drink?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> How are you all?


Evening, very well ta, yourself?

Me and Bramble are having a quiet night in, OH Has gone to our house in Devon with his Grandparents.

He caught a garfish today!!










Thats not the one he caught, but he just sent me a photo so will up load that its much better!


----------



## sequeena

Bloody hell I'm absolutely shattered. I finally moved 2 days ago and things have been hectic!! The house is gorgeous, only one shot glass broke in the move and the animals have settled in brilliantly. Only problems are our boiler nearly exploded, one of the windows is a bit rusty and whoever did the plumbing for the kitchen needs to be sacked as you can't use the hot water tap on the sink yet (it leaks EVERYWHERE). The landlord is fixing it all. I'm shocked!! Never had a landlord who's been so helpful lol!

Hope everyone here is ok!! XX


----------



## brackensmom

sequeena said:


> Bloody hell I'm absolutely shattered. I finally moved 2 days ago and things have been hectic!! The house is gorgeous, only one shot glass broke in the move and the animals have settled in brilliantly. Only problems are our boiler nearly exploded, one of the windows is a bit rusty and whoever did the plumbing for the kitchen needs to be sacked as you can't use the hot water tap on the sink yet (it leaks EVERYWHERE). The landlord is fixing it all. I'm shocked!! Never had a landlord who's been so helpful lol!
> 
> Hope everyone here is ok!! XX


hi, glad the move gone well, apart from the few hiccups with the plumbinog, glad landlord is sorting,


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> just got home from the park with the dogs.....poppy my 8month old staff has just eaten 4 adults and 6 dogs......


 you wont have to feed her then, Bet there was a cocker somewhere on the windup



JoWDC said:


> Hiya - long time no speak - or is it drink?


haha I might go and get myself a bottle in a mo:blushing:


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> Bloody hell I'm absolutely shattered. I finally moved 2 days ago and things have been hectic!! The house is gorgeous, only one shot glass broke in the move and the animals have settled in brilliantly. Only problems are our boiler nearly exploded, one of the windows is a bit rusty and whoever did the plumbing for the kitchen needs to be sacked as you can't use the hot water tap on the sink yet (it leaks EVERYWHERE). The landlord is fixing it all. I'm shocked!! Never had a landlord who's been so helpful lol!
> 
> Hope everyone here is ok!! XX


Congrats on the move. Good to hear you've got a good landlord.


----------



## bird

sequeena said:


> Bloody hell I'm absolutely shattered. I finally moved 2 days ago and things have been hectic!! The house is gorgeous, only one shot glass broke in the move and the animals have settled in brilliantly. Only problems are our boiler nearly exploded, one of the windows is a bit rusty and whoever did the plumbing for the kitchen needs to be sacked as you can't use the hot water tap on the sink yet (it leaks EVERYWHERE). The landlord is fixing it all. I'm shocked!! Never had a landlord who's been so helpful lol!
> 
> Hope everyone here is ok!! XX


Well hello there, glad your settled ok in the new house.  its all just teething problems.


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> you wont have to feed her then, Bet there was a cocker somewhere on the windup
> 
> haha I might go and get myself a bottle in a mo:blushing:


hi christine, how are you, enjoy the wine.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> haha I might go and get myself a bottle in a mo:blushing:


Think i need one too after my week.


----------



## animallover111

sequeena said:


> Bloody hell I'm absolutely shattered. I finally moved 2 days ago and things have been hectic!! The house is gorgeous, only one shot glass broke in the move and the animals have settled in brilliantly. Only problems are our boiler nearly exploded, one of the windows is a bit rusty and whoever did the plumbing for the kitchen needs to be sacked as you can't use the hot water tap on the sink yet (it leaks EVERYWHERE). The landlord is fixing it all. I'm shocked!! Never had a landlord who's been so helpful lol!
> 
> Hope everyone here is ok!! XX


sequeena lovely to hear from you.....glad you have got moved...have you got cotton back with you?xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all xxxx


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all xxxx


evening Ria....i bumped into peter andre today......xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

sequeena said:


> Bloody hell I'm absolutely shattered. I finally moved 2 days ago and things have been hectic!! The house is gorgeous, only one shot glass broke in the move and the animals have settled in brilliantly. Only problems are our boiler nearly exploded, one of the windows is a bit rusty and whoever did the plumbing for the kitchen needs to be sacked as you can't use the hot water tap on the sink yet (it leaks EVERYWHERE). The landlord is fixing it all. I'm shocked!! Never had a landlord who's been so helpful lol!
> 
> Hope everyone here is ok!! XX


You have such a helpfull landlord! Ours in not helpfull at all. It makes me want to move, but not sure if we'll find another that will let us have the dog.



Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all xxxx


Evening!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Oh here is the exact fish he caught - he has informed me he's bringing home for us to eat..... sorry hon, don't think theres going ot be much meat on it!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> evening Ria....i bumped into peter andre today......xxx


pmsl did you say hi


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all xxxx


Hiya - how you doing?


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all xxxx


Evening Ria, how are you?


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> pmsl did you say hi


well you wouldnt believe it i was at our local ASDA getting my jammie dodgers in for tomorrow night....and peter andre was there signing his new album.....people had been queing for hours so i gave it a miss...i did get a couple of pics i posted em on here somewhere.....xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> hi christine, how are you, enjoy the wine.


lol if i can be bothered to move. I'm good now thank's you?



JoWDC said:


> Think i need one too after my week.


Aww should i ask


----------



## JoWDC

animallover111 said:


> well you wouldnt believe it i was at our local ASDA getting my jammie dodgers in for tomorrow night....and peter andre was there signing his new album.....people had been queing for hours so i gave it a miss...i did get a couple of pics i posted em on here somewhere.....xxx


Must be a night for celebs - i saw Jean Christophe Novelli at St Pancras doing a cooking demonstration. I am slightly ashamed to say that he is loverly.


----------



## rsturdy

Hi every one - im still kinda new. Enjoying all the forums getting very good advice!xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Hiya - how you doing?





brackensmom said:


> Evening Ria, how are you?


Im good thanx. Shattered but good

How are you all????


----------



## Spaniel mad

rsturdy said:


> Hi every one - im still kinda new. Enjoying all the forums getting very good advice!xxx


Hello welcome to the forum.

Hope you stick around for a chat


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Aww should i ask


Stressful week at work with lots of non-work meetings in the evening & then Patch did a disappearing act this evening. We suspect that he's been visiting another house so didn't hear me frantically calling for him - or notice me walking the streets.


----------



## lifeizsweet

rsturdy said:


> Hi every one - im still kinda new. Enjoying all the forums getting very good advice!xxx


Hello! This place is great for advice!


----------



## JoWDC

rsturdy said:


> Hi every one - im still kinda new. Enjoying all the forums getting very good advice!xxx


Hiya - nice to see you've come to join in the fun.


----------



## animallover111

JoWDC said:


> Must be a night for celebs - i saw Jean Christophe Novelli at St Pancras doing a cooking demonstration. I am slightly ashamed to say that he is loverly.


ohhhh his accent is fab and a good looking guy too....Alan titchmarsh was at our Asda too signing books early in the week......


----------



## lifeizsweet

I've not seen anyone famous this week! Although OH just quoted to do a job for the one and only Elton John!!


----------



## JoWDC

animallover111 said:


> ohhhh his accent is fab and a good looking guy too....Alan titchmarsh was at our Asda too signing books early in the week......


Very sexy french accent, it was just a shame that you couldn't really understand it through the reverberating microphone.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> ohhhh his accent is fab and a good looking guy too....Alan titchmarsh was at our Asda too signing books early in the week......


i think Peter Andre was in our town centre a few weeks ago signing his book


----------



## animallover111

rsturdy said:


> Hi every one - im still kinda new. Enjoying all the forums getting very good advice!xxx


Hi im michelle...welcome....you have found the most random thread on here....we are all nuts...im the most sane one.....look forward to chatting to you....xx


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> i think Peter Andre was in our town centre a few weeks ago signing his book


the girls were going mad to see him....i was amazed how tiny he is in real life....he was really short and slim....was bit disappointed to be honest!!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Spaniel mad said:


> i think Peter Andre was in our town centre a few weeks ago signing his book


Fook.. didn't know he could Spell his name!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Hi im michelle...welcome....you have found the most random thread on here....we are all nuts...im the most sane one.....look forward to chatting to you....xx


Ignore Michelle

She is not sane at all

Im the most sane here


----------



## rsturdy

yeah ive got loads so far - and its nice to chat to ppl who are also excited about dogs - my friends all think im goin crazy!!
We saw duncan from blue the other week in liverpool but thats as famous as it gets for me im afraid!x


----------



## JoWDC

3 red dogs said:


> Fook.. didn't know he could Spell his name!!


LOL, maybe it was a colouring book.


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> Fook.. didn't know he could Spell his name!!


Evening Red


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Ignore Michelle
> 
> She is not sane at all
> 
> Im the most sane here


I think sanity levels are linked to alcohol levels myself.:devil:


----------



## rsturdy

JoWDC said:


> I think sanity levels are linked to alcohol levels myself.:devil:


he he well my glass of wine is having an effect on mine definitely!x


----------



## brackensmom

rsturdy said:


> yeah ive got loads so far - and its nice to chat to ppl who are also excited about dogs - my friends all think im goin crazy!!
> We saw duncan from blue the other week in liverpool but thats as famous as it gets for me im afraid!x


hi welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it, i have been having a great time on this thread, we all have a laugh, and are totally mad, despite what animal lover and spaniel mad are saying.


----------



## Spaniel mad

rsturdy said:


> yeah ive got loads so far - and its nice to chat to ppl who are also excited about dogs - my friends all think im goin crazy!!
> We saw duncan from blue the other week in liverpool but thats as famous as it gets for me im afraid!x


We should all introduce ourselves

My name is Ria

I have 2 springer spaniels - 1 had 11 puppies that are 18 days old
2 cocker spaniel puppies
1 labby
1 retriever
6 cats


----------



## 3 red dogs

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening Red


Good Evening my wee sweet honey Dew Melon.. hows they swinging Sister??


----------



## rsturdy

Spaniel mad said:


> We should all introduce ourselves
> 
> My name is Ria
> 
> I have 2 springer spaniels - 1 had 11 puppies that are 18 days old
> 2 cocker spaniel puppies
> 1 labby
> 1 retriever
> 6 cats


thanks  I have just one beagle puppy who is my first dog so finding everything out as we go 
oh sorry forgot to add my name is Roch


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Stressful week at work with lots of non-work meetings in the evening & then Patch did a disappearing act this evening. We suspect that he's been visiting another house so didn't hear me frantically calling for him - or notice me walking the streets.


Lol my son son was like that



animallover111 said:


> ohhhh his accent is fab and a good looking guy too....Alan titchmarsh was at our Asda too signing books early in the week......


Now i think Alan is more your age hun:blushing:


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> We should all introduce ourselves
> 
> My name is Ria
> 
> I have 2 springer spaniels - 1 had 11 puppies that are 18 days old
> 2 cocker spaniel puppies
> 1 labby
> 1 retriever
> 6 cats


Good idea

I'm Jo, but you probably already guessed that.

I've got two cats 
4 marine fish
and two, no hang on one goldfish.

Scuse me whilst i just send the other to goldfish heaven, aka the toilet.


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> Good Evening my wee sweet honey Dew Melon.. hows they swinging Sister??


You been drinking already????


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> We should all introduce ourselves
> 
> My name is Ria
> 
> I have 2 springer spaniels - 1 had 11 puppies that are 18 days old
> 2 cocker spaniel puppies
> 1 labby
> 1 retriever
> 6 cats


I'm Linzi

I have a 4 month old Labrador puppy.

And 4 goldfish named after characters from Madagascar


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Good idea
> 
> I'm Jo, but you probably already guessed that.
> 
> I've got two cats
> 4 marine fish
> and two, no hang on one goldfish.
> 
> Scuse me whilst i just send the other to goldfish heaven, aka the toilet.


Swim free little goldfish


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> We should all introduce ourselves
> 
> My name is Ria
> 
> I have 2 springer spaniels - 1 had 11 puppies that are 18 days old
> 2 cocker spaniel puppies
> 1 labby
> 1 retriever
> 6 cats


Good idea Ria, for those new members who are joining,
I am Nicci, and i am an acholic, whoops sorry wrong meeting, 
I have a chocolate labrador, 2 gerbils, 2 rats and a fish.


----------



## rsturdy

JoWDC said:


> Good idea
> 
> I'm Jo, but you probably already guessed that.
> 
> I've got two cats
> 4 marine fish
> and two, no hang on one goldfish.
> 
> Scuse me whilst i just send the other to goldfish heaven, aka the toilet.


Hiya! lovely to meet you all!! You all sound as crazy as me so thats good!:thumbup1:


----------



## lifeizsweet

animallover111 said:


> ohhhh his accent is fab and a good looking guy too....Alan titchmarsh was at our Asda too signing books early in the week......


I saw Alan Tichmarsh at an ale festival last year, In my drunken state i thought it was the best thing to happen to me all weekend.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Good idea Ria, for those new members who are joining,
> I am Nicci, and i am an acholic, whoops sorry wrong meeting,
> I have a chocolate labrador, 2 gerbils, 2 rats and a fish.


PMSl

I hope its this funny tomorrow evening when we have the booze and chips flowing


----------



## Spaniel mad

rsturdy said:


> Hiya! lovely to meet you all!! You all sound as crazy as me so thats good!:thumbup1:


We are having a party on this thread tomorrow if you would like to join us.

9pm bring your booze and snacks lol


----------



## brackensmom

yeah me too, this is such a great thread, cant believe we are on 164 pages,


----------



## Badger's Mum

rsturdy said:


> Hiya! lovely to meet you all!! You all sound as crazy as me so thats good!:thumbup1:


I'm the only normal one here your be fine


----------



## 3 red dogs

Spaniel mad said:


> You been drinking already????


Well .. just lubricating the parts that Black Cherry andToffee Ice cream canny reach.. hows about you?


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> We are having a party on this thread tomorrow if you would like to join us.
> 
> 9pm bring your booze and snacks lol


Ooo i didn't know about that. Sounds good. Who is playing host?


----------



## rsturdy

Spaniel mad said:


> We are having a party on this thread tomorrow if you would like to join us.
> 
> 9pm bring your booze and snacks lol


Sounds VERY fun will definitely be here! booze check, snacks check! Im ready for tomoz!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> We are having a party on this thread tomorrow if you would like to join us.
> 
> 9pm bring your booze and snacks lol


I've got 2 bottles of rosé and a tub of chocolate ice cream!


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> yeah me too, this is such a great thread, cant believe we are on 164 pages,


Did this really only start last weekend? I've lost track of time (but then again i haven't been round much this last week).


----------



## animallover111

Hi my name is michelle.....im 21yrs old....i have 6 dogs....
2 sharpeis....vaunny and Boo
1 terrier cross...Tilly
3 staffs.....william....beau and poppy
2 ferrets..betty and bert
2 goldfish.....salt and vinegar
oh and a bloody bird.....also called beau
oh and my daughters pony.....


----------



## rsturdy

lifeizsweet said:


> I've got 2 bottles of rosé and a tub of chocolate ice cream!


great minds must think alike - however may need to get another bottle as i have already made a dent in the one...woops!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm the only normal one here your be fine


sorry Chris but you are mental like the rest of us



3 red dogs said:


> Well .. just lubricating the parts that Black
> Cherry andToffee Ice cream canny reach.. hows about you?


Im saving all my booze for tomorrow nite lol



JoWDC said:


> Ooo i didn't know about that. Sounds good. Who is playing host?


whoever would like to be host



rsturdy said:


> Sounds VERY fun will definitely be here! booze check, snacks check! Im ready for tomoz!


Good dont be late lol


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> Did this really only start last weekend? I've lost track of time (but then again i haven't been round much this last week).


yes, only started last weekend, been great, we chat a lot on here LOL,


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Ooo i didn't know about that. Sounds good. Who is playing host?


you, you nutter any chance of a drink tonight?


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Did this really only start last weekend? I've lost track of time (but then again i haven't been round much this last week).


Cant remember when it started but glad i started it lol


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm the only normal one here your be fineim christine.....im 74yrs old....im incontinent...


badgers mum is lovely......


----------



## rsturdy

animallover111 said:


> Hi my name is michelle.....im 21yrs old....i have 6 dogs....
> 2 sharpeis....vaunny and Boo
> 1 terrier cross...Tilly
> 3 staffs.....william....beau and poppy
> 2 ferrets..betty and bert
> 2 goldfish.....salt and vinegar
> oh and a bloody bird.....also called beau
> oh and my daughters pony.....


WOW!! and im struggling with just one little beagle pup - how do you cope?!x


----------



## lifeizsweet

rsturdy said:


> great minds must think alike - however may need to get another bottle as i have already made a dent in the one...woops!


I was SO close to opening a bottle this evening! But OH has gone to devon and let a bottle of cider! So i'm having that tonight and the rosé tomorrow!

Wish I wasn't working tomorrow.


----------



## 3 red dogs

rsturdy said:


> WOW!! and im struggling with just one little beagle pup - how do you cope?!x


We just got the 3 Red'uns hun, Haggis Tatties And Laalie.. pics on the link in my sig.. 
But when i say 'Just 3' with this breed it seems more like 33!!!


----------



## rsturdy

lifeizsweet said:


> I was SO close to opening a bottle this evening! But OH has gone to devon and let a bottle of cider! So i'm having that tonight and the rosé tomorrow!
> 
> Wish I wasn't working tomorrow.


I'm enjoying a very well deserved 2 weeks off work so am enjoying being able to have a glass on a friday night!! Just think of the PARTAAY on here tomoz night to get you going thru the day!


----------



## animallover111

rsturdy said:


> WOW!! and im struggling with just one little beagle pup - how do you cope?!x


ohhh it wonderfull....  Ria...spaniel mad has a million and one dogs and pups.....we are getting her drunk tomorrow then sneaking round to pinch them.....but shhhh dont tell her.....


----------



## rsturdy

3 red dogs said:


> We just got the 3 Red'uns hun, Haggis Tatties And Laalie.. pics on the link in my sig..
> But when i say 'Just 3' with this breed it seems more like 33!!!


They are GORGEOUS!! I just love dogs! been waiting my whole life to have one of my own and loving it!!x


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> ohhh it wonderfull....  Ria...spaniel mad has a million and one dogs and pups.....we are getting her drunk tomorrow then sneaking round to pinch them.....but shhhh dont tell her.....


I wish i had a million and one lol

i will leave the key under the mat

Just make sure you leave my breeze


----------



## lifeizsweet

rsturdy said:


> I'm enjoying a very well deserved 2 weeks off work so am enjoying being able to have a glass on a friday night!! Just think of the PARTAAY on here tomoz night to get you going thru the day!


Lucky duck! I'm not even having two consecutive days off till my birthday in december!! good thing i love my job!

What have you got planned for your time off?


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> you, you nutter any chance of a drink tonight?


Think i might be able to oblige. Red or white?


----------



## animallover111

ah bless did you see what chris said about herself....its on other page i quoted her!!!!.......


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> badgers mum is lovely and i have not many teeth and only one eye but i'm a stunner.
> 
> Lol thank you


----------



## rsturdy

animallover111 said:


> ohhh it wonderfull....  Ria...spaniel mad has a million and one dogs and pups.....we are getting her drunk tomorrow then sneaking round to pinch them.....but shhhh dont tell her.....


ha ha sounds fun  my sister has a king charles who is gorgeous! and my best mate has a boxer and corgie but there the only other dogs i know so looking forward to taking maisy out and meeting some other dog lovers!x


----------



## rsturdy

lifeizsweet said:


> Lucky duck! I'm not even having two consecutive days off till my birthday in december!! good thing i love my job!
> 
> What have you got planned for your time off?


What do you do? lol TRAINING!! just really going for it with Maisy and shes coming on really well! My OH has next week off too so hopefully she'll start listening to him too not just me he he!x


----------



## brackensmom

animallover111 said:


> ohhh it wonderfull....  Ria...spaniel mad has a million and one dogs and pups.....we are getting her drunk tomorrow then sneaking round to pinch them.....but shhhh dont tell her.....


you never told me about this plan, i am coming along too,


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Think i might be able to oblige. Red or white?


White please



animallover111 said:


> ah bless did you see what chris said about herself....its on other page i quoted her!!!!.......


LOL your sooo kind i did the same for you


----------



## lifeizsweet

rsturdy said:


> What do you do? lol TRAINING!! just really going for it with Maisy and shes coming on really well! My OH has next week off too so hopefully she'll start listening to him too not just me he he!x


I'm an estate agent 

Good luck with training Maisy, She is absolutey adorable. Bramble has been so hyper this evening. Ran and nice bubble bath for myself, left the room to get a towel from my bedroom. Who was in my bath? Bramble.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> White please


This should keep you going for a while.


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> animallover111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> badgers mum is lovely and i have not many teeth and only one eye but i'm a stunner.
> 
> Lol thank you
> 
> 
> 
> pmsl....hey i have two eyes thank you dont forget my false one....    :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
Click to expand...


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm an estate agent
> 
> Good luck with training Maisy, She is absolutey adorable. Bramble has been so hyper this evening. Ran and nice bubble bath for myself, left the room to get a towel from my bedroom. Who was in my bath? Bramble.


Hope you didn't use expensive bubble bath. Bet Bramble smells lovely now though.


----------



## rsturdy

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm an estate agent
> 
> Good luck with training Maisy, She is absolutey adorable. Bramble has been so hyper this evening. Ran and nice bubble bath for myself, left the room to get a towel from my bedroom. Who was in my bath? Bramble.


Thanks she is a sweetie (when she wants to be) Shes been very good tonight just had to wake her up to take her for a wee before bed she's been outta it since bout half 8!!
he he im sure it wont be long before shes getting into mischief like that!!x


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> This should keep you going for a while.


Thank you that will do nicely



animallover111 said:


> Badger's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> pmsl....hey i have two eyes thank you dont forget my false one....    :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but like your teeth your ment to put it in not leave it in a glass by the bed
Click to expand...


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hope you didn't use expensive bubble bath. Bet Bramble smells lovely now though.


Luckily it was some bubble bath I got for christmas last year.

He smells sort of nice, he's half way through drying so still smells a bit of 'wet dog' his coat is so soft though!


----------



## sequeena

brackensmom said:


> hi, glad the move gone well, apart from the few hiccups with the plumbinog, glad landlord is sorting,





JoWDC said:


> Congrats on the move. Good to hear you've got a good landlord.





bird said:


> Well hello there, glad your settled ok in the new house.  its all just teething problems.


Thanks guys 



animallover111 said:


> sequeena lovely to hear from you.....glad you have got moved...have you got cotton back with you?xxxx


Yep I picked Cotton up yesterday! She's settled in brilliantly too 



lifeizsweet said:


> You have such a helpfull landlord! Ours in not helpfull at all. It makes me want to move, but not sure if we'll find another that will let us have the dog.


Our last landlord was a git. He overcharged for a house that was a dive


----------



## animallover111

yea really glad you have got cotton back....anymore good news for us.....


----------



## brackensmom

Night all, very tired and feet are killing me, any one got good ideas for helping blisters not to hurt so much, see you tomorrow,


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Night all, very tired and feet are killing me, any one got good ideas for helping blisters not to hurt so much, see you tomorrow,


Nite nite

Hoope you have a good nights sleep


----------



## rsturdy

Think im off too  nice to meet everyone looking forward to chatting again tomoz night!! Have to have early nights now as Maisy is an early riser


----------



## lifeizsweet

brackensmom said:


> Night all, very tired and feet are killing me, any one got good ideas for helping blisters not to hurt so much, see you tomorrow,


Wine  Or a nice warm soak.

night night x


----------



## lifeizsweet

rsturdy said:


> Think im off too  nice to meet everyone looking forward to chatting again tomoz night!! Have to have early nights now as Maisy is an early riser


Night Night, looking forward to tomorrow nights drink!


----------



## animallover111

brackensmom said:


> Night all, very tired and feet are killing me, any one got good ideas for helping blisters not to hurt so much, see you tomorrow,


night night.....i get the dogs to lick my feet if they are aching.....dogs love it and so do i .... xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

rsturdy said:


> Think im off too  nice to meet everyone looking forward to chatting again tomoz night!! Have to have early nights now as Maisy is an early riser


Night

Good to speak to you

Hope you can join us for a drink tomorrow xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> night night.....i get the dogs to lick my feet if they are aching.....dogs love it and so do i .... xxx


Mine wont lick my feet lol

Whisper used to - it was great


----------



## animallover111

rsturdy said:


> Think im off too  nice to meet everyone looking forward to chatting again tomoz night!! Have to have early nights now as Maisy is an early riser


night night hope we have not scared you away....  xxx


----------



## Classyellie

Helllllloooooooo...... anybody here?


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> Night all, very tired and feet are killing me, any one got good ideas for helping blisters not to hurt so much, see you tomorrow,


Night, sorry don't have any cures for blisters. Hope they clear up soon.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Helllllloooooooo...... anybody here?


Hiya Ellie. How you doing?


----------



## animallover111

Classyellie said:


> Helllllloooooooo...... anybody here?


hello....hows your day been....xx


----------



## JoWDC

rsturdy said:


> Think im off too  nice to meet everyone looking forward to chatting again tomoz night!! Have to have early nights now as Maisy is an early riser


Night Night.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Helllllloooooooo...... anybody here?


Evening

Hows you??


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> How is he?


He is fine he's in bed now.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Helllllloooooooo...... anybody here?


Hellloo, I'm here! I'm going to be on here all night at this rate! I'm lonely :-(


----------



## bird

Well the dogs are playing, hubs has finally come home from work and I've got a bottle of stella and bag of peanuts. Can life get any better.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Hellloo, I'm here! I'm going to be on here all night at this rate! I'm lonely :-(


Aww

You need loads of dogs, cant be lonely then


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> Well the dogs are playing, hubs has finally come home from work and I've got a bottle of stella and bag of peanuts. Can life get any better.


Mine are all asleep apart from Miley who is going round cleaning lol


----------



## Classyellie

Hi all 

I went out after work with some colleagues......I don't drink so was the taxi....we went to Aber and they were all getting so drunk that I left them all to it and came home.....I missed my furbabies :blushing: Does that make me a horrid person?


----------



## Guest

This member isn't so happy now.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I went out after work with some colleagues......I don't drink so was the taxi....we went to Aber and they were all getting so drunk that I left them all to it and came home.....I missed my furbabies :blushing: Does that make me a horrid person?


Not at all. I worry about ours in the evenings as well & I love coming home for cuddles with them.


----------



## bird

Classyellie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I went out after work with some colleagues......I don't drink so was the taxi....we went to Aber and they were all getting so drunk that I left them all to it and came home.....I missed my furbabies :blushing: Does that make me a horrid person?


No, who wants to drive a load of drunks about, they can stop using you as a free taxi and start paying.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I went out after work with some colleagues......I don't drink so was the taxi....we went to Aber and they were all getting so drunk that I left them all to it and came home.....I missed my furbabies :blushing: Does that make me a horrid person?


No you are not horrid at all



danielled said:


> This member isn't so happy now.


whats up?


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> This member isn't so happy now.


Whats up hun?


----------



## bird

danielled said:


> This member isn't so happy now.


Whats up hon


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> This member isn't so happy now.


Awww what's up hun?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww
> 
> You need loads of dogs, cant be lonely then


I suggested we get another dog the other day. the answer was no :-( atleast i've got bramble though!



Classyellie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I went out after work with some colleagues......I don't drink so was the taxi....we went to Aber and they were all getting so drunk that I left them all to it and came home.....I missed my furbabies :blushing: Does that make me a horrid person?


Nooo not at all! I'm reluctant to go out with colleagues for big nights out anyway. I'm quite wary of mixing work and socialising.



danielled said:


> This member isn't so happy now.


:-( whats up?


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> He is fine he's in bed now.


yay i bet your happy arn't you?


----------



## animallover111

danielle you ok??


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> yay i bet your happy arn't you?


danielle is upset but we dont know why.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> danielle you ok??


Lol she said she's happy


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> No you are not horrid at all
> 
> whats up?


My pleco Nemo is chasing the other two little fish Dasher and Comet around the tank. At first I thought they were playing but it has got worse. I got Nemo in july and got dasher and comet in december 2008. I am very attached to Dasher and Comet. I just don't want to take Nemo back to the pet shop. I just don't want to give any of my fish away or take any back to the pet shop, but I might have to.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> This member isn't so happy now.


no look danielle isnt so happy.....


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol she said she's happy


Im not happy now.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> My pleco Nemo is chasing the other two little fish Dasher and Comet around the tank. At first I thought they were playing but it has got worse. I got Nemo in july and got dasher and comet in december 2008. I am very attached to Dasher and Comet. I just don't want to take Nemo back to the pet shop. I just don't want to give any of my fish away or take any back to the pet shop, but I might have to.


im not good with fish....we have two goldfish had them for years but they are friends.....cant you split them up danielle...


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> My pleco Nemo is chasing the other two little fish Dasher and Comet around the tank. At first I thought they were playing but it has got worse. I got Nemo in july and got dasher and comet in december 2008. I am very attached to Dasher and Comet. I just don't want to take Nemo back to the pet shop. I just don't want to give any of my fish away or take any back to the pet shop, but I might have to.


we had a fish that did that and he ended up killing the ones it was chasing


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> we had a fish that did that and he ended up killing the ones it was chasing


great.... so its looking good for danielle and her fish....


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> My pleco Nemo is chasing the other two little fish Dasher and Comet around the tank. At first I thought they were playing but it has got worse. I got Nemo in july and got dasher and comet in december 2008. I am very attached to Dasher and Comet. I just don't want to take Nemo back to the pet shop. I just don't want to give any of my fish away or take any back to the pet shop, but I might have to.


I'm glad to see your two fish are ok (haven't been on much this week). My older goldfish died today so the remaining one is lonely. Anyhooo, years ago i had a ruby shark which would upwards dive bomb my other fish - he swam at the bottom of the tank and the others the top. In the end, for the sake of the other fish, i had to give him to a fish shop - plus he was getting to big for the tank anyway. Keep an eye on the Pleco & then make the decision what to do.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> we had a fish that did that and he ended up killing the ones it was chasing


That's what I don't want. I don't want to lose anymore pets.


----------



## animallover111

JoWDC said:


> I'm glad to see your two fish are ok (haven't been on much this week). My older goldfish died today so the remaining one is lonely. Anyhooo, years ago i had a ruby shark which would upwards dive bomb my other fish - he swam at the bottom of the tank and the others the top. In the end, for the sake of the other fish, i had to give him to a fish shop - plus he was getting to big for the tank anyway. Keep an eye on the Pleco & then make the decision what to do.


you gave him to the fish shop   what fish and chip shop.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> great.... so its looking good for danielle and her fish....


no not really as the chaser killed the others


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> That's what I don't want. I don't want to lose anymore pets.


have you not somewhere so you can split them up danielle....


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> you gave him to the fish shop   what fish and chip shop.....


PMSL  

Can't you split them up Danielle?


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> That's what I don't want. I don't want to lose anymore pets.


This might sound nasty but flush him

They do live when they have been flushed


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> This might sound nasty but flush him
> 
> They do live when they have been flushed


  Ria....your straight to the point tonight....


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> This might sound nasty but flush him
> 
> They do live when they have been flushed


I couldn't do that. Not to my Nemo.


----------



## JoWDC

animallover111 said:


> you gave him to the fish shop   what fish and chip shop.....


LOL, what you been drinking tonight. Although covered in batter it would have looked like a small sausage, it was that big. No, a fish shop which sells live fishies.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Ria....your straight to the point tonight....


i dont beat around the bush

Tell it how it is lol


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I couldn't do that. Not to my Nemo.


Separate tank?


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> LOL, what you been drinking tonight. Although covered in batter it would have looked like a small sausage, it was that big. No, a fish shop which sells live fishies.


Fish are friends

Not food


----------



## Guest

I do have a spare tank with no fish in it I could put him in.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Separate tank?


Seperate tank, flushing or taking back is the only way to stop him killing the others

i know it sounds harsh but we had fish for years


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Fish are friends
> 
> Not food


LOL, definately agree with that one. I don't eat fish, i keep them.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I do have a spare tank with no fish in it I could put him in.


It sounds like it might be best if you put him in the spare tank Danielle. You don't want anything happening to your other fish


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Seperate tank, flushing or taking back is the only way to stop him killing the others
> 
> i know it sounds harsh but we had fish for years


Agree - but couldn't flush a live one.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> LOL, definately agree with that one. I don't eat fish, i keep them.


i do eat battered cod from the fish shop but thats only a few times a year lol


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Seperate tank, flushing or taking back is the only way to stop him killing the others
> 
> i know it sounds harsh but we had fish for years


or roast him for sunday lunch.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Agree - but couldn't flush a live one.


we had to once

The one that ended up killing 7 of our fish. Pet shop didnt want it and no one else did either so he got flushed


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> It sounds like it might be best if you put him in the spare tank Danielle. You don't want anything happening to your other fish


He is in the seperate tank now. He has already grabbed Dasher. She has already been attacked by him.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> or roast him for sunday lunch.....


You wouldnt get enough meat

Im sure my cats would be happy if he was boiled


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Im not happy now.


Sorry i misread what you said:blushing:



danielled said:


> I couldn't do that. Not to my Nemo.


No nemo doesn't want to go down the loo pop him in the other tank


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I do have a spare tank with no fish in it I could put him in.


put him in the spare tank danielle....then you know they are all ok.....you dont want nemo hurting dasher and comet....


----------



## lifeizsweet

I had a fish that bullyed all the others. Turns out he was a baby pirhana and he ate everything else in the tank. Grew quite attached to old hannibal. 

You'll have to separate them i think .


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> He is in the seperate tank now. He has already grabbed Dasher. She has already been attacked by him.


you will have to keep a close eye on her


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> You wouldnt get enough meat
> 
> Im sure my cats would be happy if he was boiled


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> or roast him for sunday lunch.....


I feel so stupid. I'm sat on the computer crying over the fish.


----------



## sequeena

animallover111 said:


> yea really glad you have got cotton back....anymore good news for us.....


I wish but I haven't  negative on that front but nothing has happened yet so maybe ....


----------



## animallover111

Do they actually survive if you flush them down the loo.....


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> I had a fish that bullyed all the others. Turns out he was a baby pirhana and he ate everything else in the tank. Grew quite attached to old hannibal.
> 
> You'll have to separate them i think .


I've seperated him but now I can't stop crying.


----------



## animallover111

sequeena said:


> I wish but I haven't  negative on that front but nothing has happened yet so maybe ....


mmmmm no news can be good news....


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I've seperated him but now I can't stop crying.


danielle please dont cry....i hate people been upset.....now you have seperated them they should be ok.....


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> You wouldnt get enough meat
> 
> Im sure my cats would be happy if he was boiled


Or sushi style.  OH has suggested giving the cats dead fish before rather than the loo "funeral". Couldn't do it though.

I've seen Patch eyeing up the goldfish, but they ignore the marine (thankfully). Not that they could get into either tank.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> He is in the seperate tank now. He has already grabbed Dasher. She has already been attacked by him.


That's good. Now he can't hurt Comet or Dasher anymore.

{{{hugs}}} Danielle, it's never nice seeing one of your pets get hurt


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I feel so stupid. I'm sat on the computer crying over the fish.


dont be silly

we all get attached to animals in a different way


----------



## lifeizsweet

danielled said:


> I've seperated him but now I can't stop crying.


Cheer up buttercup. In the long run it's for the best.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Sorry i misread what you said:blushing:
> 
> No nemo doesn't want to go down the loo pop him in the other tank


That's ok. He is in the spare tank. I only flush dead fish down the loo. I couldn't ever flush live fish down the loo.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I've seperated him but now I can't stop crying.


Cheer up, you've done the right thing by separating them & you don't have to get rid of Nemo now.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> danielle please dont cry....i hate people been upset.....now you have seperated them they should be ok.....


But now I'm scared that Dasher will die.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I've seperated him but now I can't stop crying.


danielle i will tell you a secret but...dont tell anyone.....i got up the other morning wednesday i think it was....came downstairs and Boo wagged her tail at me like mad.....and yep i cried.....i was just so pleased she was pleased to see me.....


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Cheer up, you've done the right thing by separating them & you don't have to get rid of Nemo now.


Not safe yet I may still lose Dasher.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> danielle i will tell you a secret but...dont tell anyone.....i got up the other morning wednesday i think it was....came downstairs and Boo wagged her tail at me like mad.....and yep i cried.....i was just so pleased she was pleased to see me.....


aww thats sooo sweet


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> danielle i will tell you a secret but...dont tell anyone.....i got up the other morning wednesday i think it was....came downstairs and Boo wagged her tail at me like mad.....and yep i cried.....i was just so pleased she was pleased to see me.....


Your secrets safe with me.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> But now I'm scared that Dasher will die.


He will be fine. My Regal Tang has been through the mill with my shrimps and although looks really sorry for himself, i've had him for three years. The shrimps however turned into fish food.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> Not safe yet I may still lose Dasher.


I think Dasher will be ok Danielle, fish are stronger than you think

Michelle that's so sweet....you're a big softie


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> dont be silly
> 
> we all get attached to animals in a different way


I could still lose Dasher and if she dies it will be my fault for getting the pleco.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I just took a glance and my fish tank and i think we might be a man down! Oh dear, King Julian is lying on his back on the gravel. He's breathing though. He's been an upside down fish most of his life, I wonder if he'll be able to get back up,


----------



## animallover111

JoWDC said:


> He will be fine. My Regal Tang has been through the mill with my shrimps and although looks really sorry for himself, i've had him for three years. The shrimps however turned into fish food.


mmm i like shrimps.....i just fibbed i have never even tried them....though they do remind me of Forrest Gump....


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> aww thats sooo sweet


its the little things that make it all worth while.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> mmm i like shrimps.....i just fibbed i have never even tried them....though they do remind me of Forrest Gump....


shrimp boat captain


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> I think Dasher will be ok Danielle, fish are stronger than you think
> 
> Michelle that's so sweet....you're a big softie


I hope so. I'm in bits now and I have been through enough for one year.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> its the little things that make it all worth while.....


god yeah

i sometimes just sit here looking at my doggies

i love them all to bits xxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> He will be fine. My Regal Tang has been through the mill with my shrimps and although looks really sorry for himself, i've had him for three years. The shrimps however turned into fish food.


I'm not gonna lie, i was totally thinking of the pink shrimp sweets at this point, have a lovely picture in my head of a tank full of shrimp sweets.


----------



## bird

Now the fish have been sorted without being flushed away or sushied.  I think its time to say night night. Been a busy day and grandmonster appearing tomorrow, so while I would like to meet for drinkipoos dont think it will be possible. Have a good weekend guys if I dont get to speak, and have a glass or bottle on me.


----------



## lifeizsweet

bird said:


> Now the fish have been sorted without being flushed away or sushied.  I think its time to say night night. Been a busy day and grandmonster appearing tomorrow, so while I would like to meet for drinkipoos dont think it will be possible. Have a good weekend guys if I dont get to speak, and have a glass or bottle on me.


Night night! have a good weekend, I shall be drinking for the both of us tomorrooow!


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> shrimp boat captain


one of my fav films forrest gump.....


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Now the fish have been sorted without being flushed away or sushied.  I think its time to say night night. Been a busy day and grandmonster appearing tomorrow, so while I would like to meet for drinkipoos dont think it will be possible. Have a good weekend guys if I dont get to speak, and have a glass or bottle on me.


Night night


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> its the little things that make it all worth while.....


Aint that the truth...I'd rather be at home with my dogs than out any day....they are on either side of me at the moment and I've got a silly smile on my face cos I missed them both this evening :blushing:


----------



## animallover111

bird said:


> Now the fish have been sorted without being flushed away or sushied.  I think its time to say night night. Been a busy day and grandmonster appearing tomorrow, so while I would like to meet for drinkipoos dont think it will be possible. Have a good weekend guys if I dont get to speak, and have a glass or bottle on me.


night night...have fun with the grandmonster....xxx


----------



## Classyellie

bird said:


> Now the fish have been sorted without being flushed away or sushied.  I think its time to say night night. Been a busy day and grandmonster appearing tomorrow, so while I would like to meet for drinkipoos dont think it will be possible. Have a good weekend guys if I dont get to speak, and have a glass or bottle on me.


Night night
Sweet dreams x


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm not gonna lie, i was totally thinking of the pink shrimp sweets at this point, have a lovely picture in my head of a tank full of shrimp sweets.


LOL, haven't had those in years.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I feel so stupid. I'm sat on the computer crying over the fish.


Lol don't feel stupid your upset Badger



animallover111 said:


> Do they actually survive if you flush them down the loo.....


My Dad alway's said they did He told me they went back to the sea



danielled said:


> Your secrets safe with me.


And me


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Aint that the truth...I'd rather be at home with my dogs than out any day....they are on either side of me at the moment and I've got a silly smile on my face cos I missed them both this evening :blushing:


Thats so sweet  I love how happy Bramble looks when i come home from work,. and in the morning when he sneaks on to my side of the bed for a little snuggle, I love that.


----------



## Guest

Do you think she will be ok now?


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol don't feel stupid your upset Badger
> 
> My Dad alway's said they did He told me they went back to the sea
> 
> And me


Sorry Badger buddy.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Thats so sweet  I love how happy Bramble looks when i come home from work,. and in the morning when he sneaks on to my side of the bed for a little snuggle, I love that.


I can't get up without my morning cuddle from Patch. He just needs to learn that it's at 7am, not earlier.


----------



## Guest

Dasher isn't lookng so good. She has holes where he sucked her and attacked her.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol don't feel stupid your upset Badger
> 
> My Dad alway's said they did He told me they went back to the sea
> 
> And me


Badger won't tell anybody either.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Dasher isn't lookng so good. She has holes where he sucked her and attacked her.


Hopefully its just war wounds which she can wear with pride.


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> god yeah
> 
> i sometimes just sit here looking at my doggies
> 
> i love them all to bits xxxxxx


have to say everyone keeps telling me i have gone mad.....but to be honest i wouldnt have it any other way....all of my dogs are different....each little characters.....though i have to admit my vet keeps telling me vaunny my older sharpei is getting on.....and as he has been on steroids all his life he may not be around much longer.....tho i dread the day...i honestly dont know what i will do.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right im off to bed guys

Hoping storm lets me get some sleep tonight lol


----------



## Guest

I should never have got Nemo. She has been attacked and it's all my fault.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im off to bed guys
> 
> Hoping storm lets me get some sleep tonight lol


Sleep well and I will update you tomorrow.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> have to say everyone keeps telling me i have gone mad.....but to be honest i wouldnt have it any other way....all of my dogs are different....each little characters.....though i have to admit my vet keeps telling me vaunny my older sharpei is getting on.....and as he has been on steroids all his life he may not be around much longer.....tho i dread the day...i honestly dont know what i will do.....


My dogs mean more to me then anything (even the last jammie dodger)

I would kill for them

I couldnt be without any of them. I love them all but also all different aswell as i have something special with them all


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im off to bed guys
> 
> Hoping storm lets me get some sleep tonight lol


Night Night


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im off to bed guys
> 
> Hoping storm lets me get some sleep tonight lol


night night and storm be a good girl no waking those babies up....  xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Sleep well and I will update you tomorrow.


Tey not to worry too much

all will work out in the end


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> My dogs mean more to me then anything (even the last jammie dodger)
> 
> I would kill for them
> 
> I couldnt be without any of them. I love them all but also all different aswell as i have something special with them all


That's me with my fish. I couldn't be without my fish.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I should never have got Nemo. She has been attacked and it's all my fault.


Its not your fault - you weren't to know this was going to happen. Please don't blame yourself.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im off to bed guys
> 
> Hoping storm lets me get some sleep tonight lol


Night Ria
Sweet dreams.....if Storm lets you sleep


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Tey not to worry too much
> 
> all will work out in the end


Do you think so?


----------



## animallover111

Ria are you sleeping downstairs with the dogs?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Its not your fault - you weren't to know this was going to happen. Please don't blame yourself.


If she dies it will be my fault big time.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Do you think so?


of course it will be ok danielle....nemo cant get to them now....i bet they are all fine in the morning.....


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im off to bed guys
> 
> Hoping storm lets me get some sleep tonight lol


Night night xx


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> of course it will be ok danielle....nemo cant get to them now....i bet they are all fine in the morning.....


The holes are deep.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> If she dies it will be my fault big time.


She'll be fine in the morning Danielle....you've done the best thing separating them


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> She'll be fine in the morning Danielle....you've done the best thing separating them


The best thing I could have done would have been to not get the pleco in the first place but I had algea.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> The best thing I could have done would have been to not get the pleco in the first place but I had algea.


oh what will be will be come on cheer up and be a happy bunny again


----------



## animallover111

right ladies im going to bed too.....i like to be in bed about 9pm....
night night everyone...speak tomorrow...

danielle try not to worry.
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> The best thing I could have done would have been to not get the pleco in the first place but I had algea.


Arrgh - that stuff is the bane of my life. The holes don't sound great but i hope Dasher will be ok.


----------



## animallover111

and danielle i would like to see miss glam back tomorrow.....not miss sad ok.....xx


----------



## JoWDC

animallover111 said:


> right ladies im going to bed too.....i like to be in bed about 9pm....
> night night everyone...speak tomorrow...
> 
> danielle try not to worry.
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm off too now. Night Night all.


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> right ladies im going to bed too.....i like to be in bed about 9pm....
> night night everyone...speak tomorrow...
> 
> danielle try not to worry.
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm off soon night nite.X


----------



## animallover111

good night ladies....been fun as always......xxxx


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> oh what will be will be come on cheer up and be a happy bunny again


I've lost enough this year and if she dies it's my fault and comet will hate me and so will nemo.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> good night ladies....been fun as always......xxxx


Sleep well. Will update you tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm off soon night nite.X


Sleep well. You too Badger.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> and danielle i would like to see miss glam back tomorrow.....not miss sad ok.....xx


I'll try my best.


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> right ladies im going to bed too.....i like to be in bed about 9pm....
> night night everyone...speak tomorrow...
> 
> danielle try not to worry.
> xxxxxxxxxxxx


Night Michelle
Sweet dreams hunni xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

so whos still awake?


----------



## Classyellie

Meeeeee!!!!


----------



## Guest

Me but I'm going to bed now.


----------



## lifeizsweet

hurruh! bramble just gave himself a noseblood silly pup. Now his nice clear fur has blood all over it :-(


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> hurruh! bramble just gave himself a noseblood silly pup. Now his nice clear fur has blood all over it :-(


Awwww....how did he manage that?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Awwww....how did he manage that?


He has (had) a toy box that was made of cane, he's loved the box more than his toys for ever, tonight he was chewing it and must of snapped at it and it's poked him in his nose and made it bleed.

He's quite cute when he gets a fright, he just wants to be a close to you as possible.

He's fine now though.


----------



## Classyellie

Bless him!

Just had a phone call from one of the girls from work asking if I can go and pick 3 of them up   Hmmmmm.....me thinks....NOT!!!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Bless him!
> 
> Just had a phone call from one of the girls from work asking if I can go and pick 3 of them up   Hmmmmm.....me thinks....NOT!!!!


:-O Cheeky monkeys!!! I'm in bed  definately wouldn't get out of here to pick someone up! not even the OH


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> :-O Cheeky monkeys!!! I'm in bed  definately wouldn't get out of here to pick someone up! not even the OH


Lol.....it's probably only because a taxi would cost so much from Aber! I just glad I came home early....can't be doing with all that going out lark now...much prefer staying in with Harvey & Pippa :blushing: i must be getting old


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Lol.....it's probably only because a taxi would cost so much from Aber! I just glad I came home early....can't be doing with all that going out lark now...much prefer staying in with Harvey & Pippa :blushing: i must be getting old


I'm like that and I'm only 21 ! I think for me it's mostly because i have my own house so don't feel the need to go out, my friends need to get away from thier families and all that.

I like an evening in on the sofa with Bramble, some wine, and good (or bad if it's x factor) telly. I'm quite solitary though i think.


----------



## Classyellie

Know what you mean! I'm solitary by choice - I like my own company though and that of my dogs - they don't judge you for starters  

The best time of the day for me is the evening when both Harvey and Pippa are snuggled up to me on the sofa  .....and i've got my laptop on of course


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Know what you mean! I'm solitary by choice - I like my own company though and that of my dogs - they don't judge you for starters
> 
> The best time of the day for me is the evening when both Harvey and Pippa are snuggled up to me on the sofa  .....and i've got my laptop on of course


Same as! Once i'm home from work, had my dinner and have nothing else to do in the evening, curl up on the sofa, stick the telly on the cooking channels and have my laptop if i feel like it. Thats me set.


----------



## Classyellie

Well that's me for tonight, I'm off to bed - Harvey is waiting by the door for me giving me soulful looks and sighing  

Sweet dreams hun x


----------



## lifeizsweet

Me too, bloody tired now!! night night - you on here for our social evening of drinking tomorrow? Starts at nine.


----------



## animallover111

morning everyone.....well i got up walked the dogs.....all apart from miss Boo who was having none of it!!!!.....put some washing on.....just having 5mins.....though i could quite easily go back to bed.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> morning everyone.....well i got up walked the dogs.....all apart from miss Boo who was having none of it!!!!.....put some washing on.....just having 5mins.....though i could quite easily go back to bed.....


Morning I'm tired today as well. We were up too late lastnight.


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning I'm tired today as well. We were up too late lastnight.


morning chris.....yeah i think thats why im tired....i was up just before 5am......jack kept waking up too last night.....he has a high bunk bed....she i put him in brogan's bed as she just has a normal single bed...so he could get to the bathroom quicker....


----------



## animallover111

well today i have to take brogan's school shoes back....i got them from clinkard's....they do all the fitting...check size etc....well i paid £38 for her school shoes and they dont fit her properly...they are falling off her feet...i wasnt going to take them back..but i am now...as she needs another pair and im not paying out another £38....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> morning chris.....yeah i think thats why im tired....i was up just before 5am......jack kept waking up too last night.....he has a high bunk bed....she i put him in brogan's bed as she just has a normal single bed...so he could get to the bathroom quicker....


Sorry forgot too ask how he was.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning all! Just getting straightening my hair and getting ready for work! Oh is coming home today yay!


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Sorry forgot too ask how he was.


Jack never get ill he is like me...we must have good immune systems.....but when he does get poorly it really gets him....he never usually complains unless he really does feel pooh....and he certainly has moaned past couple of days.....though he is wanting to play rugby tomorrow....i dont think its actually swine flue...i think its a bug....the tamiflu has made him feel sick but iv made him take it....


----------



## animallover111

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all! Just getting straightening my hair and getting ready for work! Oh is coming home today yay!


morning fingers crossed you get another sale......what time are you working til....?....xx


----------



## lifeizsweet

animallover111 said:


> morning fingers crossed you get another sale......what time are you working til....?....xx


Thankss! I usually work till about 4, but one of our vendors wants a viewing a half four,and I'm not one to turn down viewings, so it'll be about 5 i reckon by the time i finish, later if they really like it. It's such a lovely house though I don't mind.


----------



## animallover111

lifeizsweet said:


> Thankss! I usually work till about 4, but one of our vendors wants a viewing a half four,and I'm not one to turn down viewings, so it'll be about 5 i reckon by the time i finish, later if they really like it. It's such a lovely house though I don't mind.


you really sound like you love your job.....im thinking of moving house...only just moved here last xmas...but want to move again...


----------



## lifeizsweet

Move round my way and i will find out the perfect house! Have you got £2.5million to spend? Woud love to see my pay packet if i managed to sell that one!!!

I do really like it. I've finally found something I really want to focus on and do well with. 

I'm SO hungry but my bagels are in the fridge at work! ARgh


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all! Just getting straightening my hair and getting ready for work! Oh is coming home today yay!


Have a good day glad oh is coming home



animallover111 said:


> Jack never get ill he is like me...we must have good immune systems.....but when he does get poorly it really gets him....he never usually complains unless he really does feel pooh....and he certainly has moaned past couple of days.....though he is wanting to play rugby tomorrow....i dont think its actually swine flue...i think its a bug....the tamiflu has made him feel sick but iv made him take it....


I think they're putting everything down to swine flu now don't they


----------



## animallover111

lifeizsweet said:


> Move round my way and i will find out the perfect house! Have you got £2.5million to spend? Woud love to see my pay packet if i managed to sell that one!!!
> 
> I do really like it. I've finally found something I really want to focus on and do well with.
> 
> I'm SO hungry but my bagels are in the fridge at work! ARgh


if i was an estate agent i would be moving home every two mins.....i had hoped i would love it here and stay here till the kids had grown up and moved out....but cant see us staying here that long....we live in a cul de sac...and feel suffocated......i have seen a lovely end terrace...with a huge garden at the side....but the house just isnt right.....i need a millionaire i think....


----------



## JANICE199

*A very good morning to all you gossips. any juicy news this morning?:001_tt2:*


----------



## animallover111

JANICE199 said:


> *A very good morning to all you gossips. any juicy news this morning?:001_tt2:*


morning janice.....no good gossip im affraid....how are you..? any plans for the weekend...?


----------



## animallover111

Oh chris spoke to my vet.....he thinks its best to do Boo's eyes,get her spayed,and microchip her all at the same time....she also needs her injections as never had any....he has said he will charge me £600 for it all....i dont have any insurance for Boo yet they wouldnt cover health problems she already has....but i think its def worth £600.....


----------



## lifeizsweet

animallover111 said:


> if i was an estate agent i would be moving home every two mins.....i had hoped i would love it here and stay here till the kids had grown up and moved out....but cant see us staying here that long....we live in a cul de sac...and feel suffocated......i have seen a lovely end terrace...with a huge garden at the side....but the house just isnt right.....i need a millionaire i think....


I see so many houses I love. When i do manage to buy my own place it's going to be amazing because i'm stealing ideas from all the best houses hehe.


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> Oh chris spoke to my vet.....he thinks its best to do Boo's eyes,get her spayed,and microchip her all at the same time....she also needs her injections as never had any....he has said he will charge me £600 for it all....i dont have any insurance for Boo yet they wouldnt cover health problems she already has....but i think its def worth £600.....


Yeah let's hope that's the end of her problem's then


----------



## animallover111

lifeizsweet said:


> I see so many houses I love. When i do manage to buy my own place it's going to be amazing because i'm stealing ideas from all the best houses hehe.


you see thats my problem....i bought my house now thinking its perfect.....and in lots of ways it is perfect....but now i have been here a few months....i keep thinking this and thats not right...and my neighbours...well....they are all apart from a couple...lovely lovely people but they are too in my face....and now i want a bigger garden etc.....its me im a pain in the bum...


----------



## JANICE199

animallover111 said:


> morning janice.....no good gossip im affraid....how are you..? any plans for the weekend...?


*Hi michelle. nope not got any real pans for the weekend.Hubby is going to pickup grandson from the airport tomorow.*


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah let's hope that's the end of her problem's then


He says getting her spayed will also stop her mounting......thank god....brogan really really doesnt like it.....


----------



## animallover111

JANICE199 said:


> *Hi michelle. nope not got any real pans for the weekend.Hubby is going to pickup grandson from the airport tomorow.*


Where has he been anywhere nice...? is it ony's son who has been away...?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Right i am off to work, have a good day people! Will try and drop on the blackberry, but you lot type so much it's hard to keep up on that thing!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *Hi michelle. nope not got any real pans for the weekend.Hubby is going to pickup grandson from the airport tomorow.*


Morning Jan where's he been. I've been out for a walk with a nice young gamekeeper this morning If i was 20yrs younger:blushing:


----------



## animallover111

lifeizsweet said:


> Right i am off to work, have a good day people! Will try and drop on the blackberry, but you lot type so much it's hard to keep up on that thing!!


have a good day....think i had better get on too in a minute....


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning Jan where's he been. I've been out for a walk with a nice young gamekeeper this morning If i was 20yrs younger:blushing:


mmm im at least 20 years younger than you.......   :001_tt2:


----------



## JANICE199

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning Jan where's he been. I've been out for a walk with a nice young gamekeeper this morning If i was 20yrs younger:blushing:


*Morning christine, he's been to spain for 2 weeks with his girlfriend.
Oh so you got a toyboy you kept that to yaself.:001_tt2::001_tt2:*


----------



## Classyellie

Morning all!

I had a lie-in this morning :blushing: I've got bad stomach cramps so didn't want to get up  

Just shopping on the agenda for me today and maybe a bit of gardening

Have a great day everyone xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> mmm im at least 20 years older than you.......   :001_tt2:


And your proud of thatut:



JANICE199 said:


> *Morning christine, he's been to spain for 2 weeks with his girlfriend.
> Oh so you got a toyboy you kept that to yaself.:001_tt2::001_tt2:*


Oh that's nice i could do with a break. Erm as my oh say in my dream's


----------



## 3 red dogs

Morning Campers.. A busy day ahead of me today i think.. provided i can drag myself away from here.
We found out this week that we have a wee place up the road called 'Steptoes Yard' Which from all accounts is worth a couple or 3 hours to look round. 
The guy that owns it used to be into farming, but after a servere out break of foot and Mouth so years back he almost went Bankrupt, so after losing all his stock he changed direction and has converted his farm in to, what i can only imagine is a permanent Car Boot Sale. From what i can gather its almost an all day event just to get round it all, so off there this morning at some point.
Then Mrs Red is of to the dog rescue for a few hours, Lennox, bless him, a big shaggy Collie Cross has returned for the 3rd time, Due to Separation Anxiety, and a tendency to chew through doors carpets and furniture. 
Great looking dog though, and full of fun.
Then its round to Trolls house for a wee outing with her, as it was her Birthday this week, 83 she is now, so we are off to the pub for something to eat and a couple of pints. 
Weather i get round to all this today is debatable, but theres always tomorrow aint there!!


----------



## animallover111

Classyellie said:


> Morning all!
> 
> I had a lie-in this morning :blushing: I've got bad stomach cramps so didn't want to get up
> 
> Just shopping on the agenda for me today and maybe a bit of gardening
> 
> Have a great day everyone xxx


Morning ellie.....sorry your not feeling too good......hope your feeling better soon.....what you shopping for anything nice...?xxxxx


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> Morning ellie.....sorry your not feeling too good......hope your feeling better soon.....what you shopping for anything nice...?xxxxx


Just the usual womens problems Michelle - walking usually helps so I'll be off in a bit for a long one with the dogs!

Shopping....hmmm....I want to get Pippa a new bed and a few bits for me


----------



## animallover111

3 red dogs said:


> Morning Campers.. A busy day ahead of me today i think.. provided i can drag myself away from here.
> We found out this week that we have a wee place up the road called 'Steptoes Yard' Which from all accounts is worth a couple or 3 hours to look round.
> The guy that owns it used to be into farming, but after a servere out break of foot and Mouth so years back he almost went Bankrupt, so after losing all his stock he changed direction and has converted his farm in to, what i can only imagine is a permanent Car Boot Sale. From what i can gather its almost an all day event just to get round it all, so off there this morning at some point.
> Then Mrs Red is of to the dog rescue for a few hours, Lennox, bless him, a big shaggy Collie Cross has returned for the 3rd time, Due to Separation Anxiety, and a tendency to chew through doors carpets and furniture.
> Great looking dog though, and full of fun.
> Then its round to Trolls house for a wee outing with her, as it was her Birthday this week, 83 she is now, so we are off to the pub for something to eat and a couple of pints.
> Weather i get round to all this today is debatable, but theres always tomorrow aint there!!


you have a busy day ahead RED.....you might get some bargains today..........i can only guess the outing to the pub was your idea.... 83 what a good age.....


----------



## animallover111

Classyellie said:


> Just the usual womens problems Michelle - walking usually helps so I'll be off in a bit for a long one with the dogs!
> 
> Shopping....hmmm....I want to get Pippa a new bed and a few bits for me


ladies problems are never nice...hope your walk helps....im going shopping for Boo a coat today....she gets cold having no fat on her....tho to be honest i just dont think she like early morning....couldnt get her to come for a walk this morning.... xxx


----------



## JANICE199

3 red dogs said:


> Morning Campers.. A busy day ahead of me today i think.. provided i can drag myself away from here.
> We found out this week that we have a wee place up the road called 'Steptoes Yard' Which from all accounts is worth a couple or 3 hours to look round.
> The guy that owns it used to be into farming, but after a servere out break of foot and Mouth so years back he almost went Bankrupt, so after losing all his stock he changed direction and has converted his farm in to, what i can only imagine is a permanent Car Boot Sale. From what i can gather its almost an all day event just to get round it all, so off there this morning at some point.
> Then Mrs Red is of to the dog rescue for a few hours, Lennox, bless him, a big shaggy Collie Cross has returned for the 3rd time, Due to Separation Anxiety, and a tendency to chew through doors carpets and furniture.
> Great looking dog though, and full of fun.
> Then its round to Trolls house for a wee outing with her, as it was her Birthday this week, 83 she is now, so we are off to the pub for something to eat and a couple of pints.
> Weather i get round to all this today is debatable, but theres always tomorrow aint there!!


*Well red i've got the answer to your busy day hun,go to the pub 1st, you know you'll soon forget about the rest of your plans.*


----------



## JoWDC

Morning everyone. Am really tired this morning as i didn't sleep well but still had to get up early to clear the garage so that the gardeners could get through (am having my trees lopped). Cats are v unimpressed that they aren't allowed out.


----------



## Classyellie

Right....off to walk the dogs! Harvey is sitting by my feet giving me soulful looks and Pippa is jumping all over me - think they are getting impatient!  

Catch you all later xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

How is everyone on this chilli September morning?


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> How is everyone on this chilli September morning?


Morning Ria. Not to chilly down here & should be nice later today.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Morning Ria. Not to chilly down here & should be nice later today.


I was shivering all nite

I made about 10 hot water bottles for the pups and i slept in my dressing gown aswell

It gets really cold downstairs at nite so i have sent mum to asda to get my pizza for 2nite and also a winter duvet lol


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I was shivering all nite
> 
> I made about 10 hot water bottles for the pups and i slept in my dressing gown aswell
> 
> It gets really cold downstairs at nite so i have sent mum to asda to get my pizza for 2nite and also a winter duvet lol


How old are the pup's (sorry completely missed this - with no dogs i don't read about puppys, only kittens)? & whats wrong with sleeping in your bed - it's got to be warmer than sleeping downstairs.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> How old are the pup's (sorry completely missed this - with no dogs i don't read about puppys, only kittens)? & whats wrong with sleeping in your bed - it's got to be warmer than sleeping downstairs.


The puppies will be 3 weeks old on Monday. Storm had 11 so im sleeping downstairs with her and them on a nice blow up bed lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

It was so cold last night and bram didn't want to sleep on my bed to keep me warm he wanted to sleep on his, aww he's growing up!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> It was so cold last night and bram didn't want to sleep on my bed to keep me warm he wanted to sleep on his, aww he's growing up!


Aww

They do grow up fast x


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> The puppies will be 3 weeks old on Monday. Storm had 11 so im sleeping downstairs with her and them on a nice blow up bed lol


Poor you - couldn't you use the dogs as hot water bottles instead. Lucky likes to keep us warm at night, or maybe its the other way around as she sleeps between us for part of the night.



lifeizsweet said:


> It was so cold last night and bram didn't want to sleep on my bed to keep me warm he wanted to sleep on his, aww he's growing up!


Sounds like there was a cold front over berkshire & i got lucky with the warm front. I'm not that far from either of you really (compared to everyone else on the forum), being in Hertfordshire.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Poor you - couldn't you use the dogs as hot water bottles instead. Lucky likes to keep us warm at night, or maybe its the other way around as she sleeps between us for part of the night.
> 
> Mine are more intersted in stealing my duvet lol
> 
> Sounds like there was a cold front over berkshire & i got lucky with the warm front. I'm not that far from either of you really (compared to everyone else on the forum), being in Hertfordshire.


Yeah i think it has started getting really cold from about 7pm here now


----------



## 3 red dogs

When i got u with the dogs at 7am, it was ALMOST frosty outside, you know that sorta smell in the air that autumn is approaching, and winters about to overtake it... bit of mist over the fields to.
Clocks change again shortly to, that means driving to work in the dark, and coming home in the dark.. i hate that, I never get to see the coast line as home. And its some coast line.. i find it very inspiring on the way to work in the mornings!


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> When i got u with the dogs at 7am, it was ALMOST frosty outside, you know that sorta smell in the air that autumn is approaching, and winters about to overtake it... bit of mist over the fields to.
> Clocks change again shortly to, that means driving to work in the dark, and coming home in the dark.. i hate that, I never get to see the coast line as home. And its some coast line.. i find it very inspiring on the way to work in the mornings!
> View attachment 30694
> 
> 
> View attachment 30695


Mum doesnt like driving in the dark either. Too many nutters round here on bikes without lights


----------



## JoWDC

3 red dogs said:


> When i got u with the dogs at 7am, it was ALMOST frosty outside, you know that sorta smell in the air that autumn is approaching, and winters about to overtake it... bit of mist over the fields to.
> Clocks change again shortly to, that means driving to work in the dark, and coming home in the dark.. i hate that, I never get to see the coast line as home. And its some coast line.. i find it very inspiring on the way to work in the mornings!
> View attachment 30694
> 
> 
> View attachment 30695


I would love to see the coast line on the way to work, but the fields are quite nice, until the train goes through Mill Hill & then its buildings & tunnels all the way into St Pancras.

Think the heating may have to start coming on soon in the mornings & evenings.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> I would love to see the coast line on the way to work, but the fields are quite nice, until the train goes through Mill Hill & then its buildings & tunnels all the way into St Pancras.
> 
> Think the heating may have to start coming on soon in the mornings & evenings.


I love cold winters when the heating is on and you snuggle on the sofa with the dogs xx

Then one of the buggers want to go out and you have to get up and get cold lol


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I love cold winters when the heating is on and you snuggle on the sofa with the dogs xx
> 
> Then one of the buggers want to go out and you have to get up and get cold lol


Thats why we have cats. OH suggested a dog a while ago & my reaction was, fine but you have to walk it, twice a day and scoop the poop. That soon turned him off that idea. Think he's getting his own back on me though as i'm always the one cleaning out the litter tray.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Thats why we have cats. OH suggested a dog a while ago & my reaction was, fine but you have to walk it, twice a day and scoop the poop. That soon turned him off that idea. Think he's getting his own back on me though as i'm always the one cleaning out the litter tray.


Aww i dont mind the walks. Love em in the cold when you can wrap up nice and warm

The pooh, well with 7 dogs you can just imagine


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww i dont mind the walks. Love em in the cold when you can wrap up nice and warm
> 
> The pooh, well with 7 dogs you can just imagine


LOL - lots of "manure"? then.

What are you up to today? I feel like sitting on the sofa and doing bugger all.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> LOL - lots of "manure"? then.
> 
> What are you up to today? I feel like sitting on the sofa and doing bugger all.


Im doing just that lol

No when Mum gets bk we are doing a little bit of garden tidying

I also need to be brave and take Brooke and Stream to the meadows and let them off the lead. They are 4 months old and i havnt yet been brave enough to let them off lead


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Im doing just that lol
> 
> No when Mum gets bk we are doing a little bit of garden tidying
> 
> I also need to be brave and take Brooke and Stream to the meadows and let them off the lead. They are 4 months old and i havnt yet been brave enough to let them off lead


I'd let em off one at a time first few time's And take one of the older one's that come back


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Im doing just that lol
> 
> No when Mum gets bk we are doing a little bit of garden tidying
> 
> I also need to be brave and take Brooke and Stream to the meadows and let them off the lead. They are 4 months old and i havnt yet been brave enough to let them off lead


Brooke and Stream will absolutely love that - all that freedom. Go on, be brave and do it today whilst its still nice.

I've got to make sure the cats stay in the house cos of the gardeners chopping the trees down so should really do some housework. Patch has joined me now & is sitting on my lap watching the tv.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'd let em off one at a time first few time's And take one of the older one's that come back


yeah i was gona take one at a time and mum suggested taking one of the big dogs but which one?/

Kaydee chases birds so dont want the pups to run off
Lilo is in season so she cant go off lead
Storm hasnt been out since having the pups



JoWDC said:


> Brooke and Stream will absolutely love that - all that freedom. Go on, be brave and do it today whilst its still nice.
> 
> I've got to make sure the cats stay in the house cos of the gardeners chopping the trees down so should really do some housework. Patch has joined me now & is sitting on my lap watching the tv.


aww i couldnt keep my cats in, they would go mental lol


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> aww i couldnt keep my cats in, they would go mental lol


Yeah, am going to get complaints from Patch & longing looks from Lucky, but i've got to do it for their own saftey.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Yeah, am going to get complaints from Patch & longing looks from Lucky, but i've got to do it for their own saftey.


yeah dont blame you


----------



## Guest

I knew this would happen. It's over guys. Dasher's gone. She was alive this morning when I got up and I looked again just now and she isn't alive anymore. She looked even worse this morning and now she's gone and it's my fault for getting Nemo.


----------



## JoWDC

Right, I'm going to have to do things now. Chat later.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I knew this would happen. It's oover guys. Dasher's gone. She was alive this morning when I got up and I looked again just now and she isn't alive anymore. She looked even worse this morning and now she's gone and it's my fault for getting Nemo.


Oh no - swim free Dasher. Please don't blame yourself, blame the shop for selling you the fish in the first place.

Sending you a big hug cos thats not how to start the day.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Oh no - swim free Dasher. Please don't blame yourself, blame the shop for selling you the fish in the first place.
> 
> Sending you a big hug cos thats not how to start the day.


The shop said he would be fine with the goldfish. They said any problems go right to the shop and tell them but they won't take him back anyway. I asked.


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> I knew this would happen. It's over guys. Dasher's gone. She was alive this morning when I got up and I looked again just now and she isn't alive anymore. She looked even worse this morning and now she's gone and it's my fault for getting Nemo.


Oh Danielle i am soo sorry about Dasher, but please dont blame yourself, sending big hugs and licks from Bracken.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I knew this would happen. It's over guys. Dasher's gone. She was alive this morning when I got up and I looked again just now and she isn't alive anymore. She looked even worse this morning and now she's gone and it's my fault for getting Nemo.


oh no...RIP Dasher...it really wasnt your fault danielle...you did everything you could....


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Im doing just that lol
> 
> No when Mum gets bk we are doing a little bit of garden tidying
> 
> I also need to be brave and take Brooke and Stream to the meadows and let them off the lead. They are 4 months old and i havnt yet been brave enough to let them off lead


Hi Ria, have a good walk with Brooke and Stream, i know that first time off lead is a bit scarry, but i am sure they will be fine, have fun.


----------



## brackensmom

have a good day everyone, speak later, i am off to do boring housework, then bit of shopping, got to get bracken new collar today.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> The shop said he would be fine with the golfish. They said any problems go right to the shop and tell them but they won't take him back anyway. I asked.


Exactly - its their fault. Did a google search last night about Pleco's and people said this could happen (didn't want to upset you last night) so the shop should have known and advised you of this.

My remaining comet is not looking to happy this morning, he's either not well or lonely. Thought he was going to go before the other one. Think i'm might wait to get a new one until he has passed & then give the tank a thorough clean & start again.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> oh no...RIP Dasher...it really wasnt your fault danielle...you did everything you could....


I shouldn't have got Nemo. Now Comet looks all lonely because his sister is gone.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Exactly - its their fault. Did a google search last night about Pleco's and people said this could happen (didn't want to upset you last night) so the shop should have known and advised you of this.
> 
> My remaining comet is not looking to happy this morning, he's either not well or lonely. Thought he was going to go before the other one. Think i'm might wait to get a new one until he has passed & then give the tank a thorough clean & start again.


I did ask thim if he would do this to them and they said no. Is your Comet's dorsal fin down? Down instead of up?


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I did ask thim if he would do this to them and they no. Is your Comet's dorsal fin down? Down instead of up?


Yup, it's down, but he is upright & moving his lower fins a little to keep him stable. Does seem a bit lop sided though.


----------



## JoWDC

Right, really am going now as i have to take OH to the station. 

I'll give you an update on the fish later Danielle. In the meantime go and complain to the fish shop that sold you the pleco.

Chat later everyone.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Yup, it's down, but he is upright & moving his lower fins a little to keep him stable. Does seem a bit lop sided though.


Dorsal fin down ok. He's sick. Can you see anything like white spots or growths? I think I can help you with yours.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I knew this would happen. It's over guys. Dasher's gone. She was alive this morning when I got up and I looked again just now and she isn't alive anymore. She looked even worse this morning and now she's gone and it's my fault for getting Nemo.


Aww Danielle you did all you could. Dont blame yourself x


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww Danielle you did all you could. Dont blame yourself x


I've spoken to the shop and they have just sent the manager out and he has arrived. He wants to see the dead fish just to make sure. My mum let him in as she was leaving. She told him how much I love the fish.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Good news

Mum just phoned me

She got my pizza yay yay yay

Let the evening of fun, drink, pizza and hula hoops commence lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I've spoken to the shop and they have just sent the manager out and he has arrived. He wants to see the dead fish just to make sure. My mum let him in as she was leaving. She told him how much I love the fish.


Im surprised he came out as no manager round here would do that


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Im surprised he came out as no manager round here would do that


Well he is a friend of the family and knows I can't get to the shop. He has said the pleco definately killed her. The pleco is in a seperate tank and it's still trying to get to Comet but can't. It's suicidal that pleco.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Well he is a friend of the family and knows I can't get to the shop. He has said the pleco definately killed her. The pleco is in a seperate tank and it's still trying to get to Comet but can't. It's suicidal that pleco.


Thats nice of him.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Thats nice of him.


He has said next time I ever want a fish from there to ask for him and he isn't happy with the lady who sold me the pleco.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> He has said next time I ever want a fish from there to ask for him and he isn't happy with the lady who sold me the pleco.


Why isnt he happy with her?


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Why isnt he happy with her?


She has sold people pleco's for the goldfish tank before and this has happened. She has been asked if she knows they suck on goldfish and she said yes but still says they don't. Giving false information.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> He has said next time I ever want a fish from there to ask for him and he isn't happy with the lady who sold me the pleco.


Never mind. What are you wearing tonight? Badger's not bothering to get dressed up, she just want's her ear's brushed


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Never mind. What are you wearing tonight? Badger's not bothering to get dressed up, she just want's her ear's brushed


Not sure mum made me a t shirt with a picture of Dasher and Comet so I might wear that with Jeans. Dasher would want that.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Never mind. What are you wearing tonight? Badger's not bothering to get dressed up, she just want's her ear's brushed


Im wearing my pink pyjamas lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right best go

Things to do, spiders to kill and puppies to let off lead and i expect chase (i cant run)

Speak soon xxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Im wearing my pink pyjamas lol


I'm going out to buy some new one's, cos i havn't got any:blushing:


----------



## Guest

Badger you are gorgeous as you are buddy.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Badger you are gorgeous as you are buddy.


Lol she no's


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol she no's


Don't forget that Badger.


----------



## Guest

I left the chasing too late didn't I?


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> I also need to be brave and take Brooke and Stream to the meadows and let them off the lead. They are 4 months old and i havnt yet been brave enough to let them off lead


Pippa is just over 4 months old and I only let her off lead for the first time the week before last - it was a scary moment! She's very good though and loves it!



danielled said:


> I knew this would happen. It's over guys. Dasher's gone. She was alive this morning when I got up and I looked again just now and she isn't alive anymore. She looked even worse this morning and now she's gone and it's my fault for getting Nemo.


Awww I'm sorry to hear about Dasher Danielle  It's not your fault though, the shop should have given you the right advice {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Pippa is just over 4 months old and I only let her off lead for the first time the week before last - it was a scary moment! She's very good though and loves it!
> 
> Awww I'm sorry to hear about Dasher Danielle  It's not your fault though, the shop should have given you the right advice {{{hugs}}}


I should never have got Nemo. I didn't think because I had an algea issue.


----------



## Guest

I think I'm on my own on here at the minute.


----------



## animallover111

Im here....been busy cleaning.....not finished yet.....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> Im here....been busy cleaning.....not finished yet.....


I was on my tod for a minute.


----------



## animallover111

your never on your own danielle.....are you not going swimming today?


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> your never on your own danielle.....are you not going swimming today?


No. Don't feel like swimming today after losing Dasher. I'm not sure whether to do a tribute for her.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Well we have been busy. 

we just rearanged the living room to give the pups some more room as they are moving about quite a bit now


----------



## animallover111

what have you done with dasher...?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Pippa is just over 4 months old and I only let her off lead for the first time the week before last - it was a scary moment! She's very good though and loves it!
> 
> Awww I'm sorry to hear about Dasher Danielle  It's not your fault though, the shop should have given you the right advice {{{hugs}}}


When was Pippa as i think she is roughly the same age as mine?


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Well we have been busy.
> 
> we just rearanged the living room to give the pups some more room as they are moving about quite a bit now


iv been busy too...catching up on my cleaning.....


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Well we have been busy.
> 
> we just rearanged the living room to give the pups some more room as they are moving about quite a bit now


Glad the pups are ok. I've done a new thread.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> what have you done with dasher...?


Well I don't fancy flushing her. We are having her cleaned before we do anything as she has had naughty boy attacking her.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> iv been busy too...catching up on my cleaning.....


We still have the garden to tidy a bit aswell and mum wants to finish the extension and i still need to pluck up the courage to let pups off lead lol

i think i will take Stream first as her recall is better



danielled said:


> Glad the pups are ok. I've done a new thread.


whats the thread called?


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> We still have the garden to tidy a bit aswell and mum wants to finish the extension and i still need to pluck up the courage to let pups off lead lol
> 
> i think i will take Stream first as her recall is better
> 
> whats the thread called?


It's called pets at home gave me false information. you can't miss it.


----------



## lifeizsweet

How's everones day so far? I'm waiting for my co worker to come back from a viewing so we can have maccy d's! He needs to hurry up!


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> We still have the garden to tidy a bit aswell and mum wants to finish the extension and i still need to pluck up the courage to let pups off lead lol
> 
> i think i will take Stream first as her recall is better
> 
> good luck..im sure they will be as good as gold....we have started letting Boo off her lead....but as she is deaf and can hardly see....we spend most of time running after her....
> 
> whats the thread called?


right im going to finish my cleaning....or i wont get it done....


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> How's everones day so far? I'm waiting for my co worker to come back from a viewing so we can have maccy d's! He needs to hurry up!


My day isn't good. I did a tribute for one of my goldfish in rainbow bridge. Her name was Dasher.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> How's everones day so far? I'm waiting for my co worker to come back from a viewing so we can have maccy d's! He needs to hurry up!


Yeah all good here. had a move round to accomadate 11 growing puppies



animallover111 said:


> right im going to finish my cleaning....or i wont get it done....


Mum is doing the extension so i thought i would make a start on the puppy diarys for the puppy packs


----------



## lifeizsweet

danielled said:


> My day isn't good. I did a tribute for one of my goldfish in rainbow bridge. Her name was Dasher.


I'm sorry to hear that, its always horrible when a pet dies


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah all good here. had a move round to accomadate 11 growing puppies
> 
> Mum is doing the extension so i thought i would make a start on the puppy diarys for the puppy packs


Bet the puppies are playful.


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, its always horrible when a pet dies


I did a tribute for Dasher called swim free little Dasher in rainbow bridge section.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Bet the puppies are playful.


Not too playful at the mo but they are getting around more so needed more secure space to move around in


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Not too playful at the mo but they are getting around more so needed more secure space to move around in


My Toby was like that at first.


----------



## Fleur

Hi all.

Just popping in to say hello - Lamb in the oven and it already smells delicious, but dinners not 'till 7.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Fleur said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just popping in to say hello - Lamb in the oven and it already smells delicious, but dinners not 'till 7.


im having a pizza today

made from asda with pepperoni, jalapenos, red onion, pineapple and chilli oil

Are you going to join us for a drink tonight at 9pm???


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just popping in to say hello - Lamb in the oven and it already smells delicious, but dinners not 'till 7.


How are you today?


----------



## Fleur

Spaniel mad said:


> im having a pizza today
> 
> made from asda with pepperoni, jalapenos, red onion, pineapple and chilli oil
> 
> Are you going to join us for a drink tonight at 9pm???


Would love to - but I'm out to dinner with some girl friends.
I'm cooking the meat, hostess is doing veg and starters and another friend is making pudding.

I'll have a glass or 2 and think of you all - shame I'll miss the party. Drunken posting is sooooo funny  :001_tt2:


----------



## Fleur

danielled said:


> How are you today?


I'm very well - how are you?

Feeling really hungry though as I'm slow cooking Lamb and it smells delicious even if I do say so my self.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Fleur said:


> Would love to - but I'm out to dinner with some girl friends.
> I'm cooking the meat, hostess is doing veg and starters and another friend is making pudding.
> 
> I'll have a glass or 2 and think of you all - shame I'll miss the party. Drunken posting is sooooo funny  :001_tt2:


Have fun

Pop on when you have finished, you never know we might still be going lol


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> I'm very well - how are you?
> 
> Feeling really hungry though as I'm slow cooking Lamb and it smells delicious even if I do say so my self.


I'm upset today about one of my goldfish Dasher. The answer is in rainbow bridge and the thread is called swim free little Dasher.


----------



## Fleur

Spaniel mad said:


> Have fun
> 
> Pop on when you have finished, you never know we might still be going lol


Will do - even if you've all gone to bed it should be a laugh reading all your posts :wink5:



danielled said:


> I'm upset today about one of my goldfish Dasher. The answer is in rainbow bridge and the thread is called swim free little Dasher.


Sorry to hear about Dasher - I'm a bit selfish and don't look in the rainbow bridge section it makes me cry to much.


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> Will do - even if you've all gone to bed it should be a laugh reading all your posts :wink5:
> 
> Sorry to hear about Dasher - I'm a bit selfish and don't look in the rainbow bridge section it makes me cry to much.


I've cried all day. I lost her this morning. There is one thing I have learnt to do to avoid this problem. Don't get any more pleco after Nemo.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Fleur said:


> Will do - even if you've all gone to bed it should be a laugh reading all your posts :wink5:QUOTE]
> 
> Im sure it will be a lat one for all of us lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> im having a pizza today
> 
> made from asda with pepperoni, jalapenos, red onion, pineapple and chilli oil
> 
> Are you going to join us for a drink tonight at 9pm???


You went for the chilli oil yay! Looking forward to tonight!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> You went for the chilli oil yay! Looking forward to tonight!


i certainly did lol

Cant wait to eat it lol

Im all ready. Mum knows she is puppy sitting and i said no distractions lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> i certainly did lol
> 
> Cant wait to eat it lol
> 
> Im all ready. Mum knows she is puppy sitting and i said no distractions lol


I might give oh some pocket money and tell him to go to the pub!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I might give oh some pocket money and tell him to go to the pub!


Yeah i would

we dont want any distractions lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm going to have to! Or get him to go night fishing!

I should be home in 2 hours yay!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm going to have to! Or get him to go night fishing!
> 
> I should be home in 2 hours yay!


I would hate to work on the weekend

Im sat in the kitchen at the mo doing the puppys diarys for their puppy packs. Im really going to miss them when they leave for their new homes


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I would hate to work on the weekend
> 
> Im sat in the kitchen at the mo doing the puppys diarys for their puppy packs. Im really going to miss them when they leave for their new homes


Its not too bad cause I get a day off in the week for it

I bet it will be really sad to see them go :-(

I just got given a bottle of wine from one of my house purchasers! 3 bottles for tonight now!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Its not too bad cause I get a day off in the week for it
> 
> I bet it will be really sad to see them go :-(
> 
> I just got given a bottle of wine from one of my house purchasers! 3 bottles for tonight now!


Its always horrible when they leave but i am keeping one so im sure her and the others will keep me on my toes.

3 bottles, its going to be a great nite lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Its always horrible when they leave but i am keeping one so im sure her and the others will keep me on my toes.
> 
> 3 bottles, its going to be a great nite lol


I will still be here tonight. I may have just lost my little Dasher but I won't let you down. I'll be there. It might cheer me up a bit.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I will still be here tonight. I may have just lost my little Dasher but I won't let you down. I'll be there. It might cheer me up a bit.


Thats it, You just have to remember the good times now and have fun tonight.

We wont mention him so that way you wont think about him


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Thats it, You just have to remember the good times now and have fun tonight.
> 
> We wont mention him so that way you wont think about him


He was a she. Thank you. I think I will be ok if you don't mention Dasher. I may be a bit late coming on but I will come on. I promise.


----------



## animallover111

everyone has to be happy tonight....if your not you will be asked to leave the party!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> everyone has to be happy tonight....if your not you will be asked to leave the party!!!!


believe me after 1 glass of irish cream i am very happy lol

Im happy anyway. been a good day


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> everyone has to be happy tonight....if your not you will be asked to leave the party!!!!


Haha don't worry I will be happy tonight. Just don't mention you know which goldfish and i will be fine.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Haha don't worry I will be happy tonight. Just don't mention you know which goldfish and i will be fine.


have you decided what your wearing yet danielle.....im going to put my pj's on....going to have a shower first though....i have just washed my bedding so after the party i can collapse in a heap in my nice clean bed....


----------



## Guest

Ok I had a bad morning but now I'm up for a giggle again people.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> have you decided what your wearing yet danielle.....im going to put my pj's on....going to have a shower first though....i have just washed my bedding so after the party i can collapse in a heap in my nice clean bed....


Im gona have a bath and get into my pink pj's lol

Its gona be a great nite :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> have you decided what your wearing yet danielle.....im going to put my pj's on....going to have a shower first though....i have just washed my bedding so after the party i can collapse in a heap in my nice clean bed....


Yes I am going to surprise you all though.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Ok I had a bad morning but now I'm up for a giggle again people.


yay miss glam is back.....


Spaniel mad said:


> Im gona have a bath and get into my pink pj's lol
> 
> Its gona be a great nite :001_tt2:


i cant wait either....right im just off to bath my old boy Vaunny....needs his weekly bath....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> yay miss glam is back.....
> 
> i cant wait either....right im just off to bath my old boy Vaunny....needs his weekly bath....


Yes it's Miss Glam. That's right I'm back. I'm back and this time I'm here to stay.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Yes it's Miss Glam. That's right I'm back. I'm back and this time I'm here to stay.


great stuff...miss glam is baccccckkkkkk hoooray....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> great stuff...miss glam is baccccckkkkkk hoooray....


I've taken my happy pills now and by the way they make me even quicker on a skateboard haha.


----------



## Badger's Mum

I've been out to get my new pj's for tonight


----------



## 3 red dogs

Well i have returned from my fun and frlics at Steptoes yard, Took the Troll out for her Birthday lunch, ferry'd Mrs Red to and from the the Doggie Rescue, and now, it being past Beer O'Clock i'm about to indulge in a large Vodka... I had a great day out there in the sunshine.. Dogs have spent 9/10ths of the day out in the garden to, under supervision of 'The Horrid Thing That Stays Upstairs' so they are all knackered to. 
A Blissful Saturday All in All!!


----------



## brackensmom

3 red dogs said:


> Well i have returned from my fun and frlics at Steptoes yard, Took the Troll out for her Birthday lunch, ferry'd Mrs Red to and from the the Doggie Rescue, and now, it being past Beer O'Clock i'm about to indulge in a large Vodka... I had a great day out there in the sunshine.. Dogs have spent 9/10ths of the day out in the garden to, under supervision of 'The Horrid Thing That Stays Upstairs' so they are all knackered to.
> A Blissful Saturday All in All!!


Wow you had a busy day red, i have done nothing, walked Bracken this morning then just lazed about, even had a nap this afternoon. Got me vodka ready for later, just going to shop to get chips,


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> I've been out to get my new pj's for tonight


Hi christine, are they pretty ones, i am just going off to get chips, then have bath and put my pj's on,


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> Hi christine, are they pretty ones, i am just going off to get chips, then have bath and put my pj's on,


Oh yes After to night i'll probly never see them again my 14yr was eyeing them up


----------



## Fleur

Have a great party - sounds like it's going to be a great pajama party 

Have fun - I'm off out in a minute so try to behave and if your still up when I get in I'll join you for a night cap


----------



## 3 red dogs

Errrrrr, excuse the dimness of the following question but
'Is there a party going on tonight'???


----------



## brackensmom

Fleur said:


> Have a great party - sounds like it's going to be a great pajama party
> 
> Have fun - I'm off out in a minute so try to behave and if your still up when I get in I'll join you for a night cap


will do , you have a good night too.


----------



## brackensmom

3 red dogs said:


> Errrrrr, excuse the dimness of the following question but
> 'Is there a party going on tonight'???


Certainly is Red, here at 9pm,


----------



## 3 red dogs

oh right, is this a tux job, or PJ's and slippers?


----------



## lifeizsweet

I am home! Oh my god, my veiwing took an hour, Mrs looked round then phoned her husband to come for a 2nd viewing straight away! I hope they offer on Monday.

Looking forward to tonight. OH's new fishing membership has arrived so i think he's out for the night.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Im gona have a bath and get into my pink pj's lol
> 
> Its gona be a great nite :001_tt2:


I've got OH's addidas trackies on (and his deoderant - i think i'm turning into a man!) and my comfy jumper. I'm going to be all set for a great night.


----------



## brackensmom

3 red dogs said:


> oh right, is this a tux job, or PJ's and slippers?


Well i think Ria, christine and me are in our PJ's, so whatever you want to wear Red, Birthday suit will also be fine.



lifeizsweet said:


> I am home! Oh my god, my veiwing took an hour, Mrs looked round then phoned her husband to come for a 2nd viewing straight away! I hope they offer on Monday.
> 
> Looking forward to tonight. OH's new fishing membership has arrived so i think he's out for the night.


Oh good will keep fingers crossed for you on sale, lucky you OH going out, my is here, but think i will take laptop to bed and relax there later.


----------



## lifeizsweet

brackensmom said:


> Oh good will keep fingers crossed for you on sale, lucky you OH going out, my is here, but think i will take laptop to bed and relax there later.


Thank you! I have my fingers crossed too! I hope OH goes out, he keeps umming and ahhing i hope his friend doesn't bail on him, then he's got no excuse.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Thank you! I have my fingers crossed too! I hope OH goes out, he keeps umming and ahhing i hope his friend doesn't bail on him, then he's got no excuse.


Evening all. Back on the sofa and settling in for the evening now (although i may have to clean the fish tank).

Danielle, found a brilliant tool for algae today - the Aqua T triumph from JBL. My marine aquarium has never looked so clean (or it will do once i do the water change).

Bought the beers in for tonight plus got my twiglets. Now all i need to do is persuade the oh to cook me dinner. Fajitas or curry?, decisions decisions.


----------



## animallover111

im still busy cleaning......:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## JoWDC

animallover111 said:


> im still busy cleaning......:cursing: :cursing:


Still? I have to admit i couldn't be bothered today. I'll do it in the morning.


----------



## Inca's Mum

Hi everyone!

I have had an absolutely fantastic day. 7am rise to go to the stables to help my sister get ready for tomorrow, and they are switching stables (one up) so we fully cleaned and used Jeyes Fluid also. I walked my grandma's dog through the fields too. Then we went off to Whitehaven. I've had a pretty fantastic day.

Settled for the night, sitting on the sofa and busy finishing off my tea. Steak pie and chips .

What's on tonight? .


----------



## JANICE199

*well i'm bloody bored......again.sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right im ready

Dogs have been fed, watered and walked

I have had me bath and im now in my pink pjs eating my pizza yum yum


----------



## JoWDC

JANICE199 said:


> *well i'm bloody bored......again.sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


Open a bottle and things will get better. What time is your programme about Cliff on (saw the thread)?


----------



## animallover111

yay...the thread has reached 200 pages.....


----------



## JANICE199

JoWDC said:


> Open a bottle and things will get better. What time is your programme about Cliff on (saw the thread)?


*Not until 9.15  and i've said i'll only have 2 glasses of wine tonight. oh what a sad state of affairs.*


----------



## animallover111

JoWDC said:


> Still? I have to admit i couldn't be bothered today. I'll do it in the morning.


iv been a busy bee today..got all my jobs done.....am shattered....off in shower now......


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> yay...the thread has reached 200 pages.....


Thats coz we all like to chatter lol


----------



## animallover111

JANICE199 said:


> *Not until 9.15  and i've said i'll only have 2 glasses of wine tonight. oh what a sad state of affairs.*


are you cutting down on alcohol jan....?


----------



## JoWDC

animallover111 said:


> yay...the thread has reached 200 pages.....


Now all we need to do is get it onto the hottest thread table.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *well i'm bloody bored......again.sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


How can you be bored?


----------



## JANICE199

animallover111 said:


> are you cutting down on alcohol jan....?


*well just a little michelle lol. i know it sounds like i'm an alkie but i can take it or leave it.but come about 5 i want something different to tea or coffee.And boy do i sleep well when i've had a drink.*


----------



## animallover111

JANICE199 said:


> *well just a little michelle lol. i know it sounds like i'm an alkie but i can take it or leave it.but come about 5 i want something different to tea or coffee.And boy do i sleep well when i've had a drink.*


well i have fallen in love..i dont really drink much at home but a few weks ago i discovered....Ameretto.....i love it......


----------



## lifeizsweet

Inca's Mum said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have had an absolutely fantastic day. 7am rise to go to the stables to help my sister get ready for tomorrow, and they are switching stables (one up) so we fully cleaned and used Jeyes Fluid also. I walked my grandma's dog through the fields too. Then we went off to Whitehaven. I've had a pretty fantastic day.
> 
> Settled for the night, sitting on the sofa and busy finishing off my tea. Steak pie and chips .
> 
> What's on tonight? .


Good to hear you had a good day, we're having a party in this thread tonight, bring a bottle (or 3 in my case!) and some muchies

Must admit i've just cracked open my first bottle. OH has just gone out hurrah! Had my dinner - he made burgers - didn't have the heart to tell him i had maccy d's at lunch!! I'm n ot eating another burger for a while !


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> well i have fallen in love..i dont really drink much at home but a few weks ago i discovered....Ameretto.....i love it......


 I love it


----------



## Inca's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Good to hear you had a good day, we're having a party in this thread tonight, bring a bottle (or 3 in my case!) and some muchies
> 
> Must admit i've just cracked open my first bottle. OH has just gone out hurrah! Had my dinner - he made burgers - didn't have the heart to tell him i had maccy d's at lunch!! I'm n ot eating another burger for a while !


I'll bring a bottle of orange juice, of course ! Lmao, I have no munchies. No food anywhere in the house I swear. There is an eclair for me in the fridge though .

I'm going for 4000 posts tonight!


----------



## JANICE199

animallover111 said:


> well i have fallen in love..i dont really drink much at home but a few weks ago i discovered....Ameretto.....i love it......


*is that coffee flavour? or has it got a nutty flavour? i know i've had it in the house but not tried it.*


----------



## JoWDC

JANICE199 said:


> *is that coffee flavour? or has it got a nutty flavour? i know i've had it in the house but not tried it.*


Amerettos looverly. Got sort of an almondy taste (to me anyway). It's really nice in coffee.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Inca's Mum said:


> I'll bring a bottle of orange juice, of course ! Lmao, I have no munchies. No food anywhere in the house I swear. There is an eclair for me in the fridge though .
> 
> I'm going for 4000 posts tonight!


We have loads of food, you should come here!! I might aim for 1000 today.

Did you chose your puppy? Just about to go check the thread but thought i'd ask here!


----------



## Inca's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> We have loads of food, you should come here!! I might aim for 1000 today.
> 
> Did you chose your puppy? Just about to go check the thread but thought i'd ask here!


Yes go have a look or go on my site busy updating now :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lifeizsweet

She's so cute!! 2 weeks to go


----------



## Inca's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> She's so cute!! 2 weeks to go


I know, need to make a ticker :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lifeizsweet

I can't believe i nearly forgot X factor is on tonight!!


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> well i have fallen in love..i dont really drink much at home but a few weks ago i discovered....Ameretto.....i love it......


My auntie surprised me today. She handed me a bag and you won't believe what was in the bag. It made my day.


----------



## i3az

danielled said:


> My auntie surprised me today. She handed me a bag and you won't believe what was in the bag. It made my day.


Canabis?????????


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I can't believe i nearly forgot X factor is on tonight!!


How could you forget that


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> How could you forget that


No idea! I must be losing my marbles!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> No idea! I must be losing my marbles!


have you been on the drink already lol


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> My auntie surprised me today. She handed me a bag and you won't believe what was in the bag. It made my day.


I'm guessing a goldfish (or two).


----------



## JANICE199

JoWDC said:


> Amerettos looverly. Got sort of an almondy taste (to me anyway). It's really nice in coffee.


*sounds good to me, i love almonds*


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> have you been on the drink already lol


I admit it..... I may have already opened a bottle.....Still on the first glass though!


----------



## lifeizsweet

JANICE199 said:


> *sounds good to me, i love almonds*


I remember when i worked in a pub lots of people asked for ammareto and coke because together they taste like dr. pepper, only alcoholic.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> I'm guessing a goldfish (or two).


One goldfish. She has a pair of goldfish male and female and they had goldfish eggs so she gave me one of her baby goldfish. She didn't even know I lost Dasher this morning. This has made my day as you can tell.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I remember when i worked in a pub lots of people asked for ammareto and coke because together they taste like dr. pepper, only alcoholic.


Ooo, never had that. Shame i've got no coke in the house or i'd be trying it tonight.


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> I admit it..... I may have already opened a bottle.....Still on the first glass though!


oh good glad i am not the only one who has already started then,


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I admit it..... I may have already opened a bottle.....Still on the first glass though!


Good girl lol


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> One goldfish. She has a pair of goldfish male and female and they had goldfish eggs so she gave me one of her baby goldfish. She didn't even know I lost Dasher this morning. This has made my day as you can tell.


oh that is great Danielle so happy for you too


----------



## lifeizsweet

I have coke but no ammareto (god i have no idea how to spell it) 



Thats good to hear Dannielle, is it a tiny gold fish? I rememeber how little ours where when we first got them, one of them never grew any bigger, but the rest did.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> oh good glad i am not the only one who has already started then,


Im just waiting for my puppy sitter to finish making her bed then im starting lol


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> oh that is great Danielle so happy for you too


She didn't even know about Dasher. She had no idea.


----------



## lifeizsweet

brackensmom said:


> oh good glad i am not the only one who has already started then,


Starting the party early!

More than once I've arrived at a party (also known as gate crashed) completly trollied and made a fool of myself. - I'm a good girl now though!



Spaniel mad said:


> Good girl lol


 have you had your pizza?


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> oh good glad i am not the only one who has already started then,


So have i


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Starting the party early!
> 
> More than once I've arrived at a party (also known as gate crashed) completly trollied and made a fool of myself. - I'm a good girl now though!
> 
> have you had your pizza?


yes was very very yummy


----------



## lifeizsweet

yay x factor is on!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> yay x factor is on!


yippee


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> Starting the party early!
> 
> More than once I've arrived at a party (also known as gate crashed) completly trollied and made a fool of myself. - I'm a good girl now though!
> 
> yes i have done that too, think the worst was at work christmas do, i had not drank for about 14 months and drank a bottle of malibu, before i even arrived, was completley off my face, but had a great time,
> 
> have you had your pizza?





Badger's Mum said:


> So have i


oh good christine, what you drinking?


----------



## Guest

I'm sticking to juice no alcohol for me.


----------



## Inca's Mum

danielled said:


> I'm sticking to juice no alcohol for me.


Lmao same, but for more obvious reasons. It's illegal for me to drink I think and I think it tastes well dodgy :blushing:.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> Lmao same, but for more obvious reasons. It's illegal for me to drink I think and I think it tastes well dodgy :blushing:.


Good girl jess. BTW Inca is stunning


----------



## lifeizsweet

brackensmom said:


> oh good christine, what you drinking?


Last time I went to a work do they put £1000 behind the bar, so me, OH and 4 other co workers skipped the sit down meal and ordered tequila, champagne and sambuca. We did about 400 quid before anyone got a chance to drink! shockingly drunk. actually dreaded going into work on the monday because i had NO idea what i did/said. Luckily at my office there was always someone drunker than you!


----------



## Guest

Inca's Mum said:


> Lmao same, but for more obvious reasons. It's illegal for me to drink I think and I think it tastes well dodgy :blushing:.


I just don't want another hang over.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Inca's Mum said:


> Lmao same, but for more obvious reasons. It's illegal for me to drink I think and I think it tastes well dodgy :blushing:.


Good girl


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> oh good christine, what you drinking?


Wine oh went an got it for me while i checked on my bird's


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Wine oh went an got it for me while i checked on my bird's


Juice for me me thinks.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Juice for me me thinks.


Haha you can go to work for me in the morning


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Haha you can go to work for me in the morning


It's a promise haha.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> One goldfish. She has a pair of goldfish male and female and they had goldfish eggs so she gave me one of her baby goldfish. She didn't even know I lost Dasher this morning. This has made my day as you can tell.


Sorry, been washing up.

Brilliant - what are you calling the newbie.


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> Haha you can go to work for me in the morning


you go work in the morning? what do you do


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Sorry, been washing up.
> 
> Brilliant - what are you calling the newbie.


I'm doing a list of names and choose from the list. The first name on the list is Lester but don't know what other names to have on the list.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I'm doing a list of names and choose from the list. The first name on the list is Lester but don't know what other names to have on the list.


What colour is he (or is it standard goldfish colour?)

Did you see my message to you about the algae cleaner a whiles back?


----------



## lifeizsweet

I like Lester.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I like Lester.


Makes me think of Lester Piggot.


----------



## Inca's Mum

danielled said:


> I just don't want another hang over.


Well that is one reason for not drinking .


lifeizsweet said:


> Good girl


Always .


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> What colour is he (or is it standard goldfish colour?)
> 
> Did you see my message to you about the algae cleaner a whiles back?


He is orange. Saw the message yes.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I HATE those twins that are auditioning right now!!


----------



## Inca's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> I HATE those twins that are auditioning right now!!


Same, they're cocky gits.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Inca's Mum said:


> Same, they're cocky gits.


they make me so mad! and their hair! No. just. no.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening ladies


----------



## lifeizsweet

Hello Ellie, have you had a good day?


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> He is orange. Saw the message yes.


Ok, some thoughts for names then,

Sunny - short for Sunbeam
Baby - cos he is a baby
Legolas - cos i'm watching Two Towers 
Orlando - cos Orlando Bloom is lovely.


----------



## Classyellie

Excellent thanks 

I bought some new cushions for my sofa today but can't even put them out cos Pippa attacks all the cushions! So why did I buy them ut:


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Evening ladies


Hiya Ellie. Hows your day been?


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Ellie. Hows your day been?


lol....see above post 

Danielle have you got a new fish?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Excellent thanks
> 
> I bought some new cushions for my sofa today but can't even put them out cos Pippa attacks all the cushions! So why did I buy them ut:


Bramble does that too, and pillows, and throws, everything.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Lets get this party started


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Excellent thanks
> 
> I bought some new cushions for my sofa today but can't even put them out cos Pippa attacks all the cushions! So why did I buy them ut:


Brooke and Stream like to dig at the cushions


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Ok, some thoughts for names then,
> 
> Sunny - short for Sunbeam
> Baby - cos he is a baby
> Legolas - cos i'm watching Two Towers
> Orlando - cos Orlando Bloom is lovely.


Thank you I have added those names now.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Bramble does that too, and pillows, and throws, everything.


It's just cushions with Pippa! 



Spaniel mad said:


> Lets get this party started


   Mine's a coke please


----------



## lifeizsweet

I have 2 of those baileys glasses! Nicked them when my old boss was getting a delivery from the brewery, she didn't notice the box so bought them home! 

Where did you get those hula hoops from?! Never seen them before!!


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Lets get this party started


LOL - glad i'm not the only one with a christmas party size pack. I've got twiglets though.



Spaniel mad said:


> Brooke and Stream like to dig at the cushions


How did the walk go this afternoon?


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Brooke and Stream like to dig at the cushions


Did you let them off lead in the end today?


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I have 2 of those baileys glasses! Nicked them when my old boss was getting a delivery from the brewery, she didn't notice the box so bought them home!
> 
> Where did you get those hula hoops from?! Never seen them before!!


We also have 2. Got them at xmas

They are xmas ones lol from Morrisons


----------



## Spaniel mad

No didnt let them off the lead pmsl

i chickened out


----------



## lifeizsweet

Im going to have to go to Morrisons! I want ! I have a big tub of chocolate ice cream for laters.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Makes me think of Lester Piggot.


Haha your showing your age


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> No didnt let them off the lead pmsl
> 
> i chickened out


Tomorrow then?


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Im going to have to go to Morrisons! I want ! I have a big tub of chocolate ice cream for laters.


They are yummy

I have some phish food in the freezer


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Haha your showing your age


Hey - i'm not that old.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> No didnt let them off the lead pmsl
> 
> i chickened out


Awwww.....chicken!!! 



lifeizsweet said:


> Im going to have to go to Morrisons! I want ! I have a big tub of chocolate ice cream for laters.


I've got a bar of galaxy chilling in the fridge


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Tomorrow then?


maybe

watch this space


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> maybe
> 
> watch this space


You can alway bring Brooke to me for an off lead walk


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Awwww.....chicken!!!
> 
> I've got a bar of galaxy chilling in the fridge


Whats Pippas date of birth?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> I've got a bar of galaxy chilling in the fridge


Oooo yummy


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> You can alway bring Brooke to me for an off lead walk


if you wasnt soo far away lol


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> I've got a bar of galaxy chilling in the fridge


V jealous - got no chocolate here.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I've been letting Bramble off since he could first go for walks! I think because OH's mum's lab doesn't know recall at all i wanted Bramble to know to come back from a young age. doesn't always though..


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Whats Pippas date of birth?


3rd May


----------



## Spaniel mad

Oh god its started

whenever i drink i always go red in the face and always feel the need to go a wee hehehe


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I've been letting Bramble off since he could first go for walks! I think because OH's mum's lab doesn't know recall at all i wanted Bramble to know to come back from a young age. doesn't always though..


Mines recall is good. i call them and shake a little treat box and they come every time



Classyellie said:


> 3rd May


Aww Brooke and Streams is 25th May so quite close in age


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I've been letting Bramble off since he could first go for walks! I think because OH's mum's lab doesn't know recall at all i wanted Bramble to know to come back from a young age. doesn't always though..


I was too scared to let Pippa off before the week before last - she's so small! But now I have and she's so good I wonder why I waited  It's easier because I go to an isolated area so no other dogs to distract her and greta for preactising her recall


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> 3rd May


3 days older than bramble!


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> V jealous - got no chocolate here.


no me neither but do have a bag of haribo's,

Oh ria you chickened out of the off lead, i know it is such a big thing, when i first did it with Bracken i was so nervous, even though he is older and is good on recall, didnt know what he would be like because he didnt know me, but he was fine.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> I was too scared to let Pippa off before the week before last - she's so small! But now I have and she's so good I wonder why I waited  It's easier because I go to an isolated area so no other dogs to distract her and greta for preactising her recall


I try to stick to isloated places, 1. so he doesn't get distracted, and 2. so i don't have to have a converstation with every person also out walking!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> 3 days older than bramble!


  But Bramble is a lot bigger!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Oh god its started
> 
> whenever i drink i always go red in the face and always feel the need to go a wee hehehe


I ALWAYS go red when i'm drinking!


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Oh god its started
> 
> whenever i drink i always go red in the face and always feel the need to go a wee hehehe


LOL how much you had already Ria? We'll all know where you are when you don't post for a bit now.


----------



## Guest

I'm nibbling on popcorn.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> But Bramble is a lot bigger!


ALOT bigger i reckon


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I'm nibbling on popcorn.


Completely forgot - i've got a bag in a cupboard. Hmm, twiglets or popcorn?


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Completely forgot - i've got a bag in a cupboard. Hmm, twiglets or popcorn?


Twiglets....mmmmmm


----------



## lifeizsweet

Popcorn - twiglets are big no in this household!


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> LOL how much you had already Ria? We'll all know where you are when you don't post for a bit now.


I have had the glass that was in the picture lol

maybe i should slow down



danielled said:


> I'm nibbling on popcorn.


I love popcorn but it gets stuck in my teeth


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Popcorn - twiglets are big no in this household!


Whys that?


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Completely forgot - i've got a bag in a cupboard. Hmm, twiglets or popcorn?


Oh i love twiglets

I should have got some damn lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I have had the glass that was in the picture lol
> 
> maybe i should slow down
> 
> I love popcorn but it gets stuck in my teeth


Half way through the first bottle!!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Popcorn - twiglets are big no in this household!


This house gets weirder and weirder. Something weird just happened.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Whys that?


Cause they are mingin!!!


----------



## Guest

Why did the light go off then? We checked the light bulb and it's fine. Now it's come back on. Thats weird.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Cause they are mingin!!!


PMSL


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Half way through the first bottle!!


Good girl



lifeizsweet said:


> Cause they are mingin!!!


Oh i live em


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Good girl
> 
> Oh i *live* em


Do you now   Sure you've only had the one glass Ria?


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Good girl
> 
> Oh i live em


The new fish is swimming around.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Do you now   Sure you've only had the one glass Ria?


haha Ria's the first drunk in the room! I'm sure i'm not far behind!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Do you now   Sure you've only had the one glass Ria?


That should say love pmsl


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> haha Ria's the first drunk in the room! I'm sure i'm not far behind!


I havnt had a drink in a while with looking after the puppies


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I havnt had a drink in a while with looking after the puppies


We shall let you off then


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Cause they are mingin!!!


Heathen!!! Twiglets are the best.


----------



## Spaniel mad

some piccies for you all


----------



## Guest

We will let you off. See I told you I would be here.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> some piccies for you all


They are so cute.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> some piccies for you all


OMG. Think you need to wet each and everyone of those puppy's heads.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> We will let you off. See I told you I would be here.


its good to see us all here


----------



## lifeizsweet

Ohmigosh they are SO cute. 

I'm currently researching Bramble's family tree.


----------



## Inca's Mum

Oh bless Ria the pups look absolutely fantastic and they are all so cute!


----------



## Inca's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm currently researching Bramble's family tree.


We're getting a large one off Inca's breeder, £17 but I really would like it!


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> OMG. Think you need to wet each and everyone of those puppy's heads.


im half way there lol



Inca's Mum said:


> Oh bless Ria the pups look absolutely fantastic and they are all so cute!


They certainly are. They are all getting about now and trying to play aswell


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> I havnt had a drink in a while with looking after the puppies


Ok then...have another one....or two...


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> its good to see us all here


It is great to be here together chatting here. Ouch I banged my head on the screen again.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Ok then...have another one....or two...


Dont worry i will be

Also we are going to blackbushe market in the monring so early morning for me lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> some piccies for you all


OMG!!! They are soooo beautiful...and greedy  

Love the one with Stream and the pups


----------



## JoWDC

Has anyone not turned up for the party?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Inca's Mum said:


> We're getting a large one off Inca's breeder, £17 but I really would like it!


I've got a five generation one, so i'm googling the names in google images to see if i can see photos


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Has anyone not turned up for the party?


Don't worry I'm here.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Hey - i'm not that old.


Sorry



Spaniel mad said:


> its good to see us all here


where's Animal lover


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I've got a five generation one, so i'm googling the names in google images to see if i can see photos


lol....I have too - and done exactly the same!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Dont worry i will be
> 
> Also we are going to blackbushe market in the monring so early morning for me lol


We always get to about 11am on Sunday and say how we should of got up and gone to Blackbushe, have never managed it yet!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> OMG!!! They are soooo beautiful...and greedy
> 
> Love the one with Stream and the pups


Stream is always like that



JoWDC said:


> Has anyone not turned up for the party?


I havnt seen Christine and michelle



lifeizsweet said:


> I've got a five generation one, so i'm googling the names in google images to see if i can see photos


I have 5 gen for Miley, Brooke and stream


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Sorry
> 
> where's Animal lover


Good question.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> We always get to about 11am on Sunday and say how we should of got up and gone to Blackbushe, have never managed it yet!


You should do it tomorrow and i will see u there


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> lol....I have too - and done exactly the same!


hehe glad i'm not the only one!


----------



## Guest

Has anybody seen animal lover?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> You should do it tomorrow and i will see u there


Might just do that! depends on what state i'm in tomorrow though!!


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> Has anybody seen animal lover?


she was about earlier, saying she was still cleaning!!

Ria, those pics are lovely, jut love the blankets and teddies, all soo cute.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Might just do that! depends on what state i'm in tomorrow though!!


LOL im off for some new dog beds and im sure a cheeseburger there will sort me out lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> she was about earlier, saying she was still cleaning!!
> 
> Ria, those pics are lovely, jut love the blankets and teddies, all soo cute.


They are for their puppy packs


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> she was about earlier, saying she was still cleaning!!
> 
> Ria, those pics are lovely, jut love the blankets and teddies, all soo cute.


Yes she said she was cleaning earlier. Wonder where she is now though.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Casualty is on now


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> LOL im off for some new dog beds and im sure a cheeseburger there will sort me out lol


Bramble does need a new bed, and a new lead. Might make the effort you know! 
ooohh I've had 2 burgers today, Maccy D's for lunch and then OH did burgers for dinner. I can't even think about burgers for a longg time!


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> They are for their puppy packs


aww bless, when are the pups up for visitors, when do the new owners come and choose.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Yes she said she was cleaning earlier. Wonder where she is now though.


Maybe having a long relaxing bath after all that work.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Maybe having a long relaxing bath after all that work.


Yes maybe. She will probably hopefully join us soon.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Bramble does need a new bed, and a new lead. Might make the effort you know!
> ooohh I've had 2 burgers today, Maccy D's for lunch and then OH did burgers for dinner. I can't even think about burgers for a longg time!


last time i was there i see some lovely pink ones so after them. They are good quality and really cheap there

Theres a van we go to. Its the motown van and their burgers are to die for



brackensmom said:


> aww bless, when are the pups up for visitors, when do the new owners come and choose.


They are coming from the 2nd to the 5th to pick their pups


----------



## animallover111

evening ladies......


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> evening ladies......


Hiya. I was wondering where you were.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> evening ladies......


Evening

Where ya been?


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> They are coming from the 2nd to the 5th to pick their pups


Oh no   It's gone so quick. Once they've been picked time will fly by


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> evening ladies......


Hi Michelle


----------



## JoWDC

animallover111 said:


> evening ladies......


Evening...


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Hiya. I was wondering where you were.


hi miss glam...i wont be here for long....jack isnt well...he has swine flue...well so the doctors said on friday....but he really isnt well so waiting for doctors to ring us back......


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Oh no   It's gone so quick. Once they've been picked time will fly by


I know

Im gona be a mess when they leave. I know we will have Breeze thats staying but i will miss them all


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> Where ya been?





Classyellie said:


> Hi Michelle





JoWDC said:


> Evening...


evening lovely ladies......


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> hi miss glam...i wont be here for long....jack isnt well...he has swine flue...well so the doctors said on friday....but he really isnt well so waiting for doctors to ring us back......


Aww Michelle

has he been taking the tamiflu as that can make you worse?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening!! 

I don't know what to watch on the telly now


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> evening ladies......


Where have you been hiding? We missed ya.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening!!
> 
> I don't know what to watch on the telly now


Casualty bbc 1

I need a top up as my glass is empty lol


----------



## JoWDC

animallover111 said:


> jack isnt well...he has swine flue...well so the doctors said on friday....but he really isnt well so waiting for doctors to ring us back......


Poor thing - hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> evening lovely ladies......


I hope Jack gets better soon.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I know
> 
> Im gona be a mess when they leave. I know we will have Breeze thats staying but i will miss them all


 will they all be staying local?


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening!!
> 
> I don't know what to watch on the telly now


Am watching a post watershed Simpsons - didn't know they made any.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> hi miss glam...i wont be here for long....jack isnt well...he has swine flue...well so the doctors said on friday....but he really isnt well so waiting for doctors to ring us back......


I will say a prayer for Jack and I hope he gets better soon.


----------



## brackensmom

hi michelle, sorry to hear jack not well, hope he will be feeling better soon,


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> will they all be staying local?


2 are going to kent, 1 portsmouth and 12 basingstoke but all the others around 10 mins so we will be meeting up alot


----------



## lifeizsweet

I am now watching the simpsons! I love seeing episodes i've not seen before!


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Casualty bbc 1
> 
> I need a top up as my glass is empty lol


to be honest i actually didnt think he had swine flu.....took him to the docs yesterday...doctor gave him tamiflu......i made him take the tamiflu...and now he feels worse.....  so my mums rung emergency doctor.....someone meant to be ringing back.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> to be honest i actually didnt think he had swine flu.....took him to the docs yesterday...doctor gave him tamiflu......i made him take the tamiflu...and now he feels worse.....  so my mums rung emergency doctor.....someone meant to be ringing back.....


people i know that took the tamiflu got the runs really bad and other symptoms that actually made them worse then before


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> to be honest i actually didnt think he had swine flu.....took him to the docs yesterday...doctor gave him tamiflu......i made him take the tamiflu...and now he feels worse.....  so my mums rung emergency doctor.....someone meant to be ringing back.....


Always remember if ya need a chat about anything my inbox is waiting for you. Don't ever forget that ok?


----------



## animallover111

JoWDC said:


> Poor thing - hope he gets better soon.





danielled said:


> I hope Jack gets better soon.





danielled said:


> I will say a prayer for Jack and I hope he gets better soon.





brackensmom said:


> hi michelle, sorry to hear jack not well, hope he will be feeling better soon,


thanks everyone.....hate seeing kids not well....jack never normally gets ill....but my mum is running round after him....


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> hi miss glam...i wont be here for long....jack isnt well...he has swine flue...well so the doctors said on friday....but he really isnt well so waiting for doctors to ring us back......


I hope Jack starts to improve soon Michelle. It's awful when your children are ill no matter how old they are {{{hugs}}} to you both



Spaniel mad said:


> Casualty bbc 1
> 
> I need a top up as my glass is empty lol


I'll watch Casualty on BBC iPlayer tomorrow 

Get it down you girl!


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> people i know that took the tamiflu got the runs really bad and other symptoms that actually made them worse then before


he has really bad tummy ache now...which he didnt have yesterday....


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> 2 are going to kent, 1 portsmouth and 12 basingstoke but all the others around 10 mins so we will be meeting up alot


2 + 1 + 12 = 15 plus more . How many did Storm have again?


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> he has really bad tummy ache now...which he didnt have yesterday....


i would stop him taking them


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Always remember if ya need a chat about anything my inbox is waiting for you. Don't ever forget that ok?


thank you danielle....sorry miss glam...

thank you ellie.....i know he must be bad as he doesnt want to play rugby tomorrow....and he hasnt eaten....and he loves his food....


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> 2 + 1 + 12 = 15 plus more . How many did Storm have again?


1 to basingstoke pmsl


----------



## Guest

Tha'ts not a good sign. I'm no doctor but if I were you I would stop him taking them too.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> 2 + 1 + 12 = 15 plus more . How many did Storm have again?


***sshhhh...don't tell her she's had too much to drink already**** :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> i would stop him taking them


yeah im going to i really dont think he has swine flu....i think doctors are giving out tamiflu too easily.....


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> 1 to basingstoke pmsl


I think the drink must be starting to affect the typing.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> thank you danielle....sorry miss glam...
> 
> thank you ellie.....i know he must be bad as he doesnt want to play rugby tomorrow....and he hasnt eaten....and he loves his food....


I will always be here for you.


----------



## animallover111

Classyellie said:


> ***sshhhh...don't tell her she's had too much to drink already**** :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


pmsl......


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> yeah im going to i really dont think he has swine flu....i think doctors are giving out tamiflu too easily.....


i phoned them up and they just said yeah you have it and told me where to collect the tamiflu. They are not going through enough which each person


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I will always be here for you.


awww your a sweetie miss glam.....and you know im always here for you too....


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> I think the drink must be starting to affect the typing.


brooke leaned on the laptop lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> brooke leaned on the laptop lol


Don't you go blaming my sweet Brooke! :001_tt2:


----------



## lifeizsweet

They're doing a simpsons version of lady and the tramp lol


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> awww your a sweetie miss glam.....and you know im always here for you too....


We are always here for each other.


----------



## brackensmom

Classyellie said:


> ***sshhhh...don't tell her she's had too much to drink already**** :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


yeah think she has, but bless her, well deserves it with all the looking after the pups, you enjoy the drink Ria.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Don't you go blaming my sweet Brooke! :001_tt2:


she was trying to take a sip of my irish cream lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> yeah think she has, but bless her, well deserves it with all the looking after the pups, you enjoy the drink Ria.


i think its all going to my head already lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> i think its all going to my head already lol


See ladies....I told you!  :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> See ladies....I told you!  :001_tt2:


i blame it all on Storm


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> brooke leaned on the laptop lol


Well Brooke is a better speller than Patch then. I get gobbledegooke when they type.



lifeizsweet said:


> They're doing a simpsons version of lady and the tramp lol


I'm sure i've seen this one before. Hadn't seen the one that was on before it - which was about marjuana (sp)


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> awww your a sweetie miss glam.....and you know im always here for you too....


I banged my head on the screen before you came on.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> i blame it all on Storm


So now you're blaming Storm! lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

i'm not for behind you ria, this wine is going down tooo easily!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> So now you're blaming Storm! lol


well she had 11 puppies lol


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> i think its all going to my head already lol


Going - sounds like "gone" to me.



Spaniel mad said:


> i blame it all on Storm


Poor Storm.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> i'm not for behind you ria, this wine is going down tooo easily!


just tastes too good lol


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> I banged my head on the screen before you came on.


hope your heads ok danielle....right ladies im going to go.....cant believe jack chose tonight to be poorly.....its ok i will ground him now....have a fab night and speak tomorrow....

Ria have fun and be good!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm sticking to water and juice still. I'm being a good girl so far.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Going - sounds like "gone" to me.
> 
> Poor Storm.


Im not a big drinker so it always goes right to my head lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> hope your heads ok danielle....right ladies im going to go.....cant believe jack chose tonight to be poorly.....its ok i will ground him now....have a fab night and speak tomorrow....
> 
> Ria have fun and be good!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


i hope jack is better soon

nite xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JoWDC

animallover111 said:


> hope your heads ok danielle....right ladies im going to go.....cant believe jack chose tonight to be poorly.....its ok i will ground him now....have a fab night and speak tomorrow....
> 
> Ria have fun and be good!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Take care Michelle. Don't ground Jack - it's not his fault.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> hope your heads ok danielle....right ladies im going to go.....cant believe jack chose tonight to be poorly.....its ok i will ground him now....have a fab night and speak tomorrow....
> 
> Ria have fun and be good!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


See you tomorrow. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> just tastes too good lol


It's so tasty!


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> hope your heads ok danielle....right ladies im going to go.....cant believe jack chose tonight to be poorly.....its ok i will ground him now....have a fab night and speak tomorrow....
> 
> Ria have fun and be good!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Night Michelle. I hope Jack has a peaceful night and you too xxxxxx


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Im not a big drinker so it always goes right to my head lol


LOL - neither am i, which is why i stick to beer. Doesn't go to my head as quickly as wine does.


----------



## lifeizsweet

animallover111 said:


> hope your heads ok danielle....right ladies im going to go.....cant believe jack chose tonight to be poorly.....its ok i will ground him now....have a fab night and speak tomorrow....
> 
> Ria have fun and be good!!!!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Night night, hope jack gets better soon!


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> i hope jack is better soon
> 
> nite xxxxxxxxxxxxx





JoWDC said:


> Take care Michelle. Don't ground Jack - it's not his fault.





danielled said:


> See you tomorrow. Hope he gets better soon.


thank ladies...will give jack lots of kisses from you all....he will love that.....make him feel better in no time......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## animallover111

Classyellie said:


> Night Michelle. I hope Jack has a peaceful night and you too xxxxxx





lifeizsweet said:


> Night night, hope jack gets better soon!


thank you lovely ladies.....have fun...dont do anything i wouldnt do.....xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> thank ladies...will give jack lots of kisses from you all....he will love that.....make him feel better in no time......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Don't forget what I said ok?


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> Don't forget what I said ok?


i wont forget miss glam....night night....


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> i wont forget miss glam....night night....


Night night.


----------



## Spaniel mad

has everyone gone and left me???????


----------



## lifeizsweet

Found some of Bramble's relatives!










FT CH Flashmount Larch









FT CH Flashmount Socrates










FT CH Aughacasla Sam Of Drakeshead










Bramble


----------



## Guest

It's all gone quiet here me thinks. Where have you all gone? Please don't leave me all alone here.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> has everyone gone and left me???????


I',m still here! Just got some ice cream out the freezer !! Nearly finished the first bottle of wine!


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> has everyone gone and left me???????


I'm still here I was thinking the same thing. It all went quiet then me thinks.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Found some of Bramble's relatives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT CH Flashmount Larch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT CH Flashmount Socrates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT CH Aughacasla Sam Of Drakeshead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bramble


Wow they are stunning


----------



## Classyellie

I'm still here!

I'm going from here to FB to MSN and back again!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Found some of Bramble's relatives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT CH Flashmount Larch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT CH Flashmount Socrates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT CH Aughacasla Sam Of Drakeshead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bramble


Love the pictures. They are so cute.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Found some of Bramble's relatives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT CH Flashmount Larch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT CH Flashmount Socrates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT CH Aughacasla Sam Of Drakeshead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bramble


WOW!!! They're all gorgeous!

Now we can all picture you lying on your bed with Bramble and your laptop :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I'm still here!
> 
> I'm going from here to FB to MSN and back again!


multi tasking huh


----------



## brackensmom

sorry me still here too, just got engrossed in casualty,


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Wow they are stunning


They are! I'm thinking he'll be a pretty good looking dog, Might look into showing him, but no idea where to start! or if he's good enough?


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> has everyone gone and left me???????


No, i'm still here - trying to find something to watch on tv.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> WOW!!! They're all gorgeous!
> 
> Now we can all picture you lying on your bed with Bramble and your laptop :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


Haha, thats me mum's bed! My sister was puppysitting when she took that photo! My bed - my entire house pretty much is all black and white - I should of got a dalmation!


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> sorry me still here too, just got engrossed in casualty,


was good wasnt it


----------



## lifeizsweet

danielled said:


> Love the pictures. They are so cute.


Bramble's just dug up the jumbone I gave him earlier. He's got a hole in the garden full of sweets.


----------



## Guest

I've got loads of dog friends.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Found some of Bramble's relatives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT CH Flashmount Larch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT CH Flashmount Socrates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FT CH Aughacasla Sam Of Drakeshead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bramble


Bramble's lovely - so cute.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> They are! I'm thinking he'll be a pretty good looking dog, Might look into showing him, but no idea where to start! or if he's good enough?


sorry cant help you there


----------



## Classyellie

OMG!!!! I've just let Pippa out for a wee and there's frost on the grass


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> sorry cant help you there


I'm sure the internet will tell me !


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> OMG!!!! I've just let Pippa out for a wee and there's frost on the grass


:-O First frost of the winter! How exciting!! I love winter,


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> OMG!!!! I've just let Pippa out for a wee and there's frost on the grass


Frost??? Whereabouts do you live?


----------



## Spaniel mad

I think i might have to call it a night soon

i am sooo tired


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I think i might have to call it a night soon
> 
> i am sooo tired


Nooo don't go. Need more drunken posts from you - we all went serious when Michelle was on.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Frost??? Whereabouts do you live?


Mid Wales....

Had better get a couple of my plants in...they won't like it!


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Nooo don't go. Need more drunken posts from you - we all went serious when Michelle was on.


I think the lack of sleep is getting to me


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> was good wasnt it


yeah, but sad at the end, not want he wanted was it, now Zoe is going to beel guilty,


----------



## lifeizsweet

We moved the chillies in the conservatory last week, good job we did i think!


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> I think i might have to call it a night soon
> 
> i am sooo tired


Lightweight :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

My internet is being a bit stroppy with me tonight.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Lol i feel abit left out out tonight  But enjoy your night


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> yeah, but sad at the end, not want he wanted was it, now Zoe is going to *beel* guilty,


how many you had???


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i feel abit left out out tonight  But enjoy your night


Whats up Christine????????


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Mid Wales....
> 
> Had better get a couple of my plants in...they won't like it!


My plants can stay outside - i think i killed them through lack of water anyway so frost won't hurt (when it gets here).


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i feel abit left out out tonight  But enjoy your night


I've not abandoned you don't worry. I'm always here for you and Badger you know that.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i feel abit left out out tonight  But enjoy your night


:-( Don't feel left out !


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i feel abit left out out tonight  But enjoy your night


Why Christine?


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i feel abit left out out tonight  But enjoy your night


Hope it's not because i didn't get you a drink.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Whats up Christine????????


Nothing you all enjoy the party See you in the morning


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i feel abit left out out tonight  But enjoy your night


What's wrong. You've got me worried now.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Nothing you all enjoy the party See you in the morning


You sure your ok? You've got me worried about you now.


----------



## brackensmom

you ok Christine?
And Ria i have only had the one bottle of smirnoff ice!!


----------



## Guest

Christine you ok?


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> you ok Christine?
> And Ria i have only had the one bottle of smirnoff ice!!


Just a typo then lol


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Nothing you all enjoy the party See you in the morning


Night Christine. Join in the chat tomorrow?



brackensmom said:


> And Ria i have only had the one bottle of smirnoff ice!!


And the rest of it.


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Just a typo then lol


LOL, yes those B & F very close together on te keyboard


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> Night Christine. Join in the chat tomorrow?
> 
> And the rest of it.


no all gone now, only bought the 1 bottle


----------



## Classyellie

brackensmom said:


> LOL, yes those B & F very close together on *te* keyboard


And the 'H'? :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

I do find b and f to be too close together on the keyboard especially as I touch type which is the reason I type so fast.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im off to bed now guys

Sorry to be a light weight but i cant keep my eyes open


----------



## lifeizsweet

Bramble needs a wee but doesn't want to go outside unless i go to. Does he not realise how cold it is?! 

..Now he's unpacking oh's suitcase and bringing all the clothes downstairs ...


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> I do find b and f to be too close together on the keyboard especially as I touch type which is the reason I type so fast.


yes me too, and what is wrong with you lot tonight you obviously havent had enought to drink to keep noticing my typo's PMSL


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Im off to bed now guys
> 
> Sorry to be a light weight but i cant keep my eyes open


Night night, have fun at blackbushe. might see you there and not even realise!!


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Im off to bed now guys
> 
> Sorry to be a light weight but i cant keep my eyes open


Night Ria.


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Im off to bed now guys
> 
> Sorry to be a light weight but i cant keep my eyes open


Night Ria, have a good nights sleep and enjoy market tomorrow,


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Night night, have fun at blackbushe. might see you there and not even realise!!


I wil be the one at the burger van and carrying around the pink beds lol


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Bramble needs a wee but doesn't want to go outside unless i go to. Does he not realise how cold it is?!
> 
> ..Now he's unpacking oh's suitcase and bringing all the clothes downstairs ...


Well he must be trying to be helpful.

Cats have just gone mad. Sneaking suspicision we have a "visitor" in the kitchen.


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> Bramble needs a wee but doesn't want to go outside unless i go to. Does he not realise how cold it is?!
> 
> ..Now he's unpacking oh's suitcase and bringing all the clothes downstairs ...


aww bless him, bringing you extra clothes so you dont get cold


----------



## Spaniel mad

Nite everyone

Enjoy the rest of your nite xx


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'll be the one with a hangover!¬


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I'll be the one with a hangover!¬


Perfect excuse for a hangover breakfast tomorrow then.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Well he must be trying to be helpful.
> 
> Cats have just gone mad. Sneaking suspicision we have a "visitor" in the kitchen.


haha or he's try to be a nuisance!!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Perfect excuse for a hangover breakfast tomorrow then.


I can't eat on a hangover!!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> haha or he's try to be a nuisance!!!


Attention seeking maybe?


----------



## lifeizsweet

OH is nearly home, i wanted to hit 1000 posts tonight poo 



Night All - sorry to bail so early xxx


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I can't eat on a hangover!!


Can't do it first thing - its more brunch than breakfast.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Im off to bed now guys
> 
> Sorry to be a light weight but i cant keep my eyes open


Night night Ria
Sweet dreams xx


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> OH is nearly home, i wanted to hit 1000 posts tonight poo
> Night All - sorry to bail so early xxx


But you only need four more.  Night then.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> OH is nearly home, i wanted to hit 1000 posts tonight poo
> Night All - sorry to bail so early xxx


Awww

Night night hun
Sweet dreams xx


----------



## Guest

Sleep well and speak to you tomorrow. I'm going nowhere yet.


----------



## brackensmom

night sweet dreams, dont think i will be much longer either,


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> night sweet dreams, dont think i will be much longer either,


I'm loving it tonight.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> You sure your ok? You've got me worried about you now.





brackensmom said:


> you ok Christine?
> And Ria i have only had the one bottle of smirnoff ice!!





danielled said:


> Sleep well and speak to you tomorrow. I'm going nowhere yet.





brackensmom said:


> night sweet dreams, dont think i will be much longer either,


I'm fine nite nite


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm fine nite nite


Good glad your ok. You had me very worried about you there.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I'm loving it tonight.


Nearly forgot to tell you - my fish fed ok this evening, so guess it is just lonliness. Went to the fish shop today to get water so won't be going back tomorrow - saw a gorgeous Flame Angel though, which is on special at £60. May consider it for the Marine tank next week so may get a goldfish buddy at the same time.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Nearly forgot to tell you - my fish fed ok this evening, so guess it is just lonliness. Went to the fish shop today to get water so won't be going back tomorrow - saw a gorgeous Flame Angel though, which is on special at £60. May consider it for the Marine tank next week so may get a goldfish buddy at the same time.


He is lonely. I would recommend getting him a friend. He will cheer up then.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> He is lonely. I would recommend getting him a friend. He will cheer up then.


He's going to have to have a week on his own 'cos i need to do the housework tomorrow - penance for not being bothered about it today.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> He's going to have to have a week on his own 'cos i need to do the housework tomorrow - penance for not being bothered about it today.


Ok. I was going to get a new fish myself but now I don't need to thanks to my auntie giving me this little fella.


----------



## brackensmom

i am having to go now, nite nite,


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> i am having to go now, nite nite,


Nite nite. Sleep well.


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> i am having to go now, nite nite,


Night night


----------



## Classyellie

brackensmom said:


> i am having to go now, nite nite,


Nite nite
Sweet dreams xx


----------



## Guest

I'm off to bed now. Speak to you tomorrow.


----------



## JoWDC

Think i'm going to go off to bed as well now.

Night Night & sweet dreams Ellie & Danielle (& any one else who is on & who i've forgotten).


----------



## lifeizsweet

Were watching sweet home alabama, I love this movie! Feeling very drubk. Now too!


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Were watching sweet home alabama, I love this movie! Feeling very drubk. Now too!


Hope your head's ok today

Morning all i'm off to the beach with the dog's today


----------



## Inca's Mum

Morning everybody! 

Badger's Mum enjoy the beach, lucky you 

I'm just counting down the days. 13 left! 

x


----------



## Classyellie

Morning!

I've taken the dogs out, had my fix of here and FB and now going to get the ironing out of the way so I can enjoy the rest of the day without it looking at me!


----------



## Inca's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Morning!
> 
> I've taken the dogs out, had my fix of here and FB and now going to get the ironing out of the way so I can enjoy the rest of the day without it looking at me!


I've just done my homework so it can all be gone and finished now I can relax and be a lazy arse...


----------



## Classyellie

Inca's Mum said:


> I've just done my homework so it can all be gone and finished now I can relax and be a lazy arse...


Good for you Jess :thumbup:

You'll have enough to do once little Inca is home with you


----------



## Inca's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Good for you Jess :thumbup:
> 
> You'll have enough to do once little Inca is home with you


Oh god I know. I won't want to do any of my homework, I'll have to force myself to do it really. I just want to spend time with her. Tried to persuade my mum to let me get homeschooled so I could be at home .


----------



## JoWDC

Morning everyone. Its a lovely day today which is good as we are having a bbq later. I've got a huge pile of ironing to do plus other house work so don't think i'll be on much today.

Have a great day whatever you all get up to.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning everyone! 

Done all me house work, didn't manager to convince OH to go to the market, we might next week though .

Going to walk Bramble and veg out for the rest of the day!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> Hope your head's ok today
> 
> Morning all i'm off to the beach with the dog's today


Hehe, heads fine! OH helped me with the wine so i didn't have to drink it all myself! 
He's gone off fishing, I've got to take Bramble round my mum's house to see if he can help find Gazza - Still not found the hamster!

Wish I had a beach near me! We're thinking of spending new year in devon, Bramble will get to see the sea for the first time!


----------



## Classyellie

Well I've done my ironing, planted a few bulbs in the garden and now I'm here for a coffee 

My son went to a fancy dress party last night and has emailed me some pics....I'll post some later


----------



## Inca's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Well I've done my ironing, planted a few bulbs in the garden and now I'm here for a coffee
> 
> My son went to a fancy dress party last night and has emailed me some pics....I'll post some later


I would like to see the photos :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Classyellie

Inca's Mum said:


> I would like to see the photos :smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin:


And so you shall...later 

Pippa has just bought 2 bulbs that I planted back to me in the house :cursing:  Think they'd better go deeper!


----------



## Inca's Mum

Classyellie said:


> And so you shall...later
> 
> Pippa has just bought 2 bulbs that I planted back to me in the house :cursing:  Think they'd better go deeper!


Lmao well I'm going out into the village soon. Fun...


----------



## francesandjon

off to a dog show later! fingers crossed for some prizes!


----------



## Inca's Mum

francesandjon said:


> off to a dog show later! fingers crossed for some prizes!


Good luck!


----------



## francesandjon

Inca's Mum said:


> Good luck!


thanks! just added you on facebook


----------



## Classyellie

francesandjon said:


> off to a dog show later! fingers crossed for some prizes!


Good luck!


----------



## Inca's Mum

francesandjon said:


> thanks! just added you on facebook


Ah, thought it was you :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad

After noon all

Had a lovely morning. went to blackbushe and got me burger yum yum lol

They didnt have any nice pink beds so i get 2 different ones (pics to follow later)

I also went to pets @ home and was naughty and brought the puppies some toys

I also got Storm a prezzie as its her birthday Tuesday

How is everyone??


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> After noon all
> 
> Had a lovely morning. went to blackbushe and got me burger yum yum lol
> 
> They didnt have any nice pink beds so i get 2 different ones (pics to follow later)
> 
> I also went to pets @ home and was naughty and brought the puppies some toys
> 
> I also got Storm a prezzie as its her birthday Tuesday
> 
> How is everyone??


We're going to blackbushe next week i think!

I just took Bramble out for a long walk near my mums and he went for a big swim, he's shattered now and fast asleep on the sofa.

Get to chill for the rest of the day!


----------



## lifeizsweet

francesandjon said:


> off to a dog show later! fingers crossed for some prizes!


Good Luck!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> And so you shall...later
> 
> Pippa has just bought 2 bulbs that I planted back to me in the house :cursing:  Think they'd better go deeper!


aww bless - only the chili and rosemary plants managed to survive Bramble, he decided he didn't like the rhubarb, kiwi, rasberry, sweet pepper or tomato plants! I'm getting oh to make me some raised flower beds so our garden will look nice again next year.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> We're going to blackbushe next week i think!
> 
> I just took Bramble out for a long walk near my mums and he went for a big swim, he's shattered now and fast asleep on the sofa.
> 
> Get to chill for the rest of the day!


I would love to go back next week but we have people coming over to see the pups and choose which one they want


----------



## JoWDC

Afternoon. Have managed to find some time to get on here afterall. Done some of the housework & am now watching the GP. Once thats over (7 laps to go) have to go and clean the oven. 

I'm feeling very proud of myself as i created a signature, ok not as smart as everyone elses but i wanted to try and do it myself before giving in and asking someone to do it for me. Does it need to be bigger?


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Afternoon. Have managed to find some time to get on here afterall. Done some of the housework & am now watching the GP. Once thats over (7 laps to go) have to go and clean the oven.
> 
> I'm feeling very proud of myself as i created a signature, ok not as smart as everyone elses but i wanted to try and do it myself before giving in and asking someone to do it for me. Does it need to be bigger?


I think your sig is great. i didnt do mine lol

someone on here did it for me


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I would love to go back next week but we have people coming over to see the pups and choose which one they want


 Have you got someone for each puppy? I was talking to OH last night about getting another dog. He said no. Maybe in a couple of years though.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I think your sig is great. i didnt do mine lol
> 
> someone on here did it for me


Thanks Ria. I love yours btw.

You biting the bullet and taking Stream & Brooke out & off the lead today?


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Have you got someone for each puppy? I was talking to OH last night about getting another dog. He said no. Maybe in a couple of years though.


yeah they all have homes lined up



JoWDC said:


> Thanks Ria. I love yours btw.
> 
> You biting the bullet and taking Stream & Brooke out & off the lead today?


Nope lol I took them to the meadows and still couldnt let them off lol

My Mum said she will come with me tomorrow and we will let them off so if they run theres 2 of us to chase lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah they all have homes lined up
> 
> Nope lol I took them to the meadows and still couldnt let them off lol
> 
> My Mum said she will come with me tomorrow and we will let them off so if they run theres 2 of us to chase lol


Thats good, when we got Bramble there was one puppy left that hadn't been picked, I wanted OH's mum to get him.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Thats good, when we got Bramble there was one puppy left that hadn't been picked, I wanted OH's mum to get him.


aww bless him

Little last puppy that no one wanted


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> aww bless him
> 
> Little last puppy that no one wanted


When Bramble's naughty we tell him we're going to go and swap him for the puppy no one wanted.

I'm hungry but I don't know what to eat


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> When Bramble's naughty we tell him we're going to go and swap him for the puppy no one wanted.
> 
> I'm hungry but I don't know what to eat


PMSl

I had a yummy burger


----------



## brackensmom

Good afternoon all, how is everyone, any bad heads this morning. Did you enjoy the market and buy anything nice Ria.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSl
> 
> I had a yummy burger


I had waaaay too many burgers yesterday! No burgers for a long time for me!


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Good afternoon all, how is everyone, any bad heads this morning. Did you enjoy the market and buy anything nice Ria.


No bad head here lol

i got 2 dog beds, a burger lol, some really nice slippers, funky gloves
think thats about it lol

Then went to pets @ home and spent too much money


----------



## lifeizsweet

brackensmom said:


> Good afternoon all, how is everyone, any bad heads this morning. Did you enjoy the market and buy anything nice Ria.


Afternoon! Head is okay ta! Still have a bottle of wine to drink too! tempted to crack that open and sit in the garden with it


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I had waaaay too many burgers yesterday! No burgers for a long time for me!


Im making a chicken hot pot for dinner lol

Wish me luck


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Im making a chicken hot pot for dinner lol
> 
> Wish me luck


ooo yum good luck - not that you need it!

I think we're having fish pie, was going to do a roast, but well, quite frankly I can be bothered!!


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSl
> 
> I had a yummy burger





lifeizsweet said:


> I had waaaay too many burgers yesterday! No burgers for a long time for me!


BBQ later so burgers for me then.



brackensmom said:


> Good afternoon all, how is everyone, any bad heads this morning. Did you enjoy the market and buy anything nice Ria.


Hiya, i'm fine thanks - no sore head this morning.

OK folks, i've got to get back to work - GP has finished & Lewis won so a good day for us Brits. Not sure if we've got people coming over so may not be on tonight. Have a good one if i don't make it back on here.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> BBQ later so burgers for me then.
> 
> Hiya, i'm fine thanks - no sore head this morning.
> 
> OK folks, i've got to get back to work - GP has finished & Lewis won so a good day for us Brits. Not sure if we've got people coming over so may not be on tonight. Have a good one if i don't make it back on here.


Have a good afternoon/evening


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> No bad head here lol
> 
> i got 2 dog beds, a burger lol, some really nice slippers, funky gloves
> think thats about it lol
> 
> Then went to pets @ home and spent too much money


I always spend to much in pets @ home, when i go there, i think Bracken has a good collection of leads and collars.



lifeizsweet said:


> Afternoon! Head is okay ta! Still have a bottle of wine to drink too! tempted to crack that open and sit in the garden with it


Sounds good idea,



Spaniel mad said:


> Im making a chicken hot pot for dinner lol
> 
> Wish me luck


Your chicken hot pot will be lovely,


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> ooo yum good luck - not that you need it!
> 
> I think we're having fish pie, was going to do a roast, but well, quite frankly I can be bothered!!


i dont like fish pie

Yuk


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> i dont like fish pie
> 
> Yuk


I've only had it once before so could be a bit hit or miss.


----------



## brackensmom

no i am not much for fish pie either.
PMSL, at poor Bracken, he was laying on settee fast asleep and just rolled off, and the look on his face was so funny, as if to say what i am doing down here!! bless him.


----------



## lifeizsweet

brackensmom said:


> no i am not much for fish pie either.
> PMSL, at poor Bracken, he was laying on settee fast asleep and just rolled off, and the look on his face was so funny, as if to say what i am doing down here!! bless him.


bless! Bramble's so funny when he falls off the bed.

Was just about to get the camera out to take more photos and OH's gone and taken it fishing!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey alllll.... Im sitting here eating a cupcake... Lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey alllll.... Im sitting here eating a cupcake... Lol


YUM I love cupcakes. I'm going to bake some next week!


----------



## Guest

Good afternoon guys. How are you all today?


----------



## Fleur

Afternoon everyone.
No roast for us today - had sausage and mash for lunch, so probably just have sandwhiches for tea.

Danielle have you seen I posted those photo's I promised on your Swam with Dolphins thread?


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> Afternoon everyone.
> No roast for us today - had sausage and mash for lunch, so probably just have sandwhiches for tea.
> 
> Danielle have you seen I posted those photo's I promised on your Swam with Dolphins thread?


I will have a look now.


----------



## rsturdy

Hi everyone! Sorry for missing out last night had a palavour with the OH lol!
how is everyone?x


----------



## Guest

rsturdy said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry for missing out last night had a palavour with the OH lol!
> how is everyone?x


I'm ok, well I think I'm ok anyway.


----------



## rsturdy

danielled said:


> I'm ok, well I think I'm ok anyway.


only think?


----------



## lifeizsweet

rsturdy said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry for missing out last night had a palavour with the OH lol!
> how is everyone?x


We forgive you!

Good ta, hope you're well.


----------



## rsturdy

lifeizsweet said:


> We forgive you!
> 
> Good ta, hope you're well.


thats good  
yes thanks - maisy is bit sad - she had her microchip this morning!!


----------



## Guest

rsturdy said:


> only think?


I think I'm ok but not sure at the minute.


----------



## rsturdy

danielled said:


> I think I'm ok but not sure at the minute.


Any think we can help with?


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> Good afternoon guys. How are you all today?


Hi Danielle,afternoon, i am good thanks, just had a surprise KFC, that OH bought back



rsturdy said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry for missing out last night had a palavour with the OH lol!
> how is everyone?x


Hi, hope you ok and palavour all sorted now.


----------



## Guest

rsturdy said:


> Any think we can help with?


It's a very long story.


----------



## rsturdy

Yes thanks! disagreement about how long to leave the puppy as had been to the in laws for tea!! but all sorted now!


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey alllll.... Im sitting here eating a cupcake... Lol


hi james, how are you i love cupcakes too,


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> It's a very long story.


oh Danielle are you ok, you can share or PM me if you want to talk.


----------



## lifeizsweet

rsturdy said:


> thats good
> yes thanks - maisy is bit sad - she had her microchip this morning!!


poor Maisy! We still haven't got Bramble chipped. Should really get round to doing that!


----------



## rsturdy

danielled said:


> It's a very long story.


ok, know where we are if you wanna chat


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I'm ok, well I think I'm ok anyway.


Hello you what's wrong?


----------



## rsturdy

lifeizsweet said:


> poor Maisy! We still haven't got Bramble chipped. Should really get round to doing that!


How old is bramble? Ours was included with the vaccinations! By the way the vet said to wait a week before i take her out, but my sister wasnt told this when her king charles had her second jab? Was looking forward to going walkies tomoz


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> oh Danielle are you ok, you can share or PM me if you want to talk.


I was trying to be happy last night. Went ot bed and saw a picture of Dasher and burst into tears and I have been like that all day.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello you what's wrong?


I'm not a happy bunny today.


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> I was trying to be happy last night. Went ot bed and saw a picture of Dasher and burst into tears and I have been like that all day.


ah bless, you were doing so well last night, but you are still bound to be upset when you have reminders of Dasher, just try and remember the happy times you had with him. Sending big hugs and licks from Bracken.


----------



## lifeizsweet

rsturdy said:


> How old is bramble? Ours was included with the vaccinations! By the way the vet said to wait a week before i take her out, but my sister wasnt told this when her king charles had her second jab? Was looking forward to going walkies tomoz


he's 4 months, they did mention it when he had his 2nd injection - but my sister had to take him as i was starting my new job that week and she didn't get it done.

We got told to wait a week too, I managed 5 days....


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> ah bless, you were doing so well last night, but you are still bound to be upset when you have reminders of Dasher, just try and remember the happy times you had with him. Sending big hugs and licks from Bracken.


I do try to remember the good times with him and he was a she. Dasher was a girl by the way.


----------



## rsturdy

lifeizsweet said:


> he's 4 months, they did mention it when he had his 2nd injection - but my sister had to take him as i was starting my new job that week and she didn't get it done.
> 
> We got told to wait a week too, I managed 5 days....


he he i keep saying ill see how she is wednesday! im dying to take her out!!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

rsturdy said:


> he he i keep saying ill see how she is wednesday! im dying to take her out!!!


His first walk was so fun, he was so interested in everything! Then he went through a phase of hating it, and now he loves walking again! Especially if we go somewhere were he can swim!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Im back again.... Lol, How are you all?


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Im back again.... Lol, How are you all?


I'm not a happy bunny today.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Sorry i went quiet earlier lol

I had a snooze on the sofa with Kaydee, Brooke and Stream


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> I'm not a happy bunny today.


hmy: Why not?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Im back again.... Lol, How are you all?


Lil bro

How are you?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Sorry i went quiet earlier lol
> 
> I had a snooze on the sofa with Kaydee, Brooke and Stream


Lol, Thats not a problem....  Enjoy?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Lil bro
> 
> How are you?


Im gurrrdddd.... And you? I just realized i have 10 blobs.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Thats not a problem....  Enjoy?





Baby Bordie said:


> Im gurrrdddd.... And you? I just realized i have 10 blobs.....


It was a very nice nap lol i needed it

Im great now. Was going to make a hot pot but ordering a curry instead yay


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> hmy: Why not?


Alot of people here will know. Yesterday one of my fish well it's a bit of a long story. I was trying to be happy last night but went to bed and saw a picture of one of my fish and burst into tears again.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Alot of people here will know. Yesterday one of my fish well it's a bit of a long story. I was trying to be happy last night but went to bed and saw a picture of one of my fish and burst into tears again.


I wasnt here yesterday... I hope you are better now!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Sorry i went quiet earlier lol
> 
> I had a snooze on the sofa with Kaydee, Brooke and Stream


I've done that Badger smell's of the sea


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> It was a very nice nap lol i needed it
> 
> Im great now. Was going to make a hot pot but ordering a curry instead yay


Mmmmmmmm, Currrryyyy... For dinner im having leftovers....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I've done that Badger smell's of the sea


Lovely lol



Baby Bordie said:


> Mmmmmmmm, Currrryyyy... For dinner im having leftovers....


Leftover what??


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> I wasnt here yesterday... I hope you are better now!


I lost one of my goldfish. Pets at home again. They said my pleco would be fine with goldfish but he killed my female goldfish Dasher. I blame myself.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Lovely lol
> 
> Leftover what??


Nandos.... Chicken.... Salad.... All the minging stuff....


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I've done that Badger smell's of the sea


Have you been swimming Badger?


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> I lost one of my goldfish. Pets at home again. They said my pleco would be fine with goldfish but he killed my female goldfish Dasher. I blame myself.


Dont blame yourself, Its PetsAtHome.... Have you complained?


----------



## lifeizsweet

What curry are you having?? I'd love right now to have a chicken korma, saag aloo, naan, rice, samosas mmmmm I want a curry. :-(


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Dont blame yourself, Its PetsAtHome.... Have you complained?


I did complain. If I hadn't got the pleco Nemo then Dasher would still be alive. Silly owner for getting a pleco.


----------



## Baby Bordie

lifeizsweet said:


> What curry are you having?? I'd love right now to have a chicken korma, saag aloo, naan, rice, samosas mmmmm I want a curry. :-(


Lol, Sounds good except for saag aloo? What is it?


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Have you been swimming Badger?


Yeah we went to the beach


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Lovely lol
> 
> Leftover what??


I'm having a bad day today.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah we went to the beach


Sounds like she had fun. Why is everything going wrong for me?


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> What curry are you having?? I'd love right now to have a chicken korma, saag aloo, naan, rice, samosas mmmmm I want a curry. :-(


I have just ordered

Egg Fried rice
Chicken chow mein
Beef curry
Chips and curry sauce

Dont worry not all for me lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

So whats everyone been upto today???????????



Anyone fancy another drink tonight????


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I have just ordered
> 
> Egg Fried rice
> Chicken chow mein
> Beef curry
> Chips and curry sauce
> 
> Dont worry not all for me lol


I'm having fish that we brought to


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> I have just ordered
> 
> Egg Fried rice
> Chicken chow mein
> Beef curry
> Chips and curry sauce
> 
> Dont worry not all for me lol


We are haveing curry too. We ordered ours just now too. Not sure I feel like it at the minute though.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> So whats everyone been upto today???????????
> 
> Anyone fancy another drink tonight????


I was at a friends house..... You?

Hmm, Ill have a vodka and coke....


----------



## Inca's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey alllll.... Im sitting here eating a cupcake... Lol


One thing I need to try and make. And chocolate brownies. Making pineapple muffins at school on Friday. Blegh.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm having fish that we brought to


Oh i love battered fish



danielled said:


> We are haveing curry too. We ordered ours just now too. Not sure I feel like it at the minute though.


Oh enjoy



Baby Bordie said:


> I was at a friends house..... You?
> 
> Hmm, Ill have a vodka and coke....


I went to the market, went to pets @ home

walked the doggies, ordeded more from ebay then had a nap lol

Mine is irish cream again


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> One thing I need to try and make. And chocolate brownies. Making pineapple muffins at school on Friday. Blegh.


I make wicked chocolate brownies lol


----------



## francesandjon

5th place and a rosette for best youngster!! very pleased with Koda.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Oh i love battered fish
> 
> Oh enjoy
> 
> I went to the market, went to pets @ home
> 
> walked the doggies, ordeded more from ebay then had a nap lol
> 
> Mine is irish cream again


Pets at home are in my bad books. I only get fish food from there now.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Well ill brb, I have to write up a monologue coursework..... And im useless at english!!! GRRR! Will post it when im finished typing it up, and you guys can try and help me out...


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> 5th place and a rosette for best youngster!! very pleased with Koda.


YAY

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Well ill brb, I have to write up a monologue coursework..... And im useless at english!!! GRRR! Will post it when im finished typing it up, and you guys can try and help me out...


Sounds like fun lol


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> YAY
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS


Thanks!

We're very pleased with him, he was very well behaved too!


----------



## brackensmom

francesandjon said:


> 5th place and a rosette for best youngster!! very pleased with Koda.


COngratulations well done you and Koda.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Dinner is here yum yum

Speak soon


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> So whats everyone been upto today???????????
> 
> Anyone fancy another drink tonight????


I'm up for another drinky poos tonight, got 1 bottle left!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm up for another drinky poos tonight, got 1 bottle left!


I'll join you but I'm having no alcahol again.


----------



## lifeizsweet

francesandjon said:


> 5th place and a rosette for best youngster!! very pleased with Koda.


Well done!!! What show was it? I want to get Bramble into showing if possible


----------



## francesandjon

lifeizsweet said:


> Well done!!! What show was it? I want to get Bramble into showing if possible


A fun dog show in Sutton, Nr Ely, Cambridgeshire


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm up for another drinky poos tonight, got 1 bottle left!


no alcohol for me tonight, i have work tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> no alcohol for me tonight, i have work tomorrow.


I'm stuck at home tomorrow.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I've got work too, but i'm going to have a glass or 2, helps me sleep


----------



## Inca's Mum

Goodness I feel really suckish and really don't want to go to school tomorrow but it seems when I'm at school time goes pretty quickly meaning I will have Inca home 'quicker'. I am just steadily getting used to having more homework, as we never used to get this much it's crazy. 

What are you all up to tonight?


----------



## Guest

Inca's Mum said:


> Goodness I feel really suckish and really don't want to go to school tomorrow but it seems when I'm at school time goes pretty quickly meaning I will have Inca home 'quicker'. I am just steadily getting used to having more homework, as we never used to get this much it's crazy.
> 
> What are you all up to tonight?


I'll be on here tonight.


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> I've got work too, but i'm going to have a glass or 2, helps me sleep


yes helps me sleep to well, i never want to get up and i have to be up at 6am, so i never drink in the week, only Fridays/saturdays


----------



## Badger's Mum

Has anyone heard from Animallover today?


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Has anyone heard from Animallover today?


No I haven't heard from her. I hope Jack is ok though.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Inca's Mum said:


> Goodness I feel really suckish and really don't want to go to school tomorrow but it seems when I'm at school time goes pretty quickly meaning I will have Inca home 'quicker'. I am just steadily getting used to having more homework, as we never used to get this much it's crazy.
> 
> What are you all up to tonight?


Not alot, Dinner, couple of glasses of wine, watch some telly and chill out with OH - oh and come on here!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

brackensmom said:


> yes helps me sleep to well, i never want to get up and i have to be up at 6am, so i never drink in the week, only Fridays/saturdays


I usually only drink on Saturdays, but I'm on one of those moods tonight! So long as i don't get drunk i should be okay tomorrow - plus i really want to go to work to see if i get an offer!


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> No I haven't heard from her. I hope Jack is ok though.


Yeah that what i'm thinking.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah that what i'm thinking.


Great minds think alike.


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah that what i'm thinking.


you still not heard anything then either, sure hope all is ok.


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> you still not heard anything then either, sure hope all is ok.


No i'll let you know if i hear from her.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> No i'll let you know if i hear from her.


I'll let you all know if I hear from her too.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening all!

I've had a lovely afternoon with a friend and her children  

Back home now and just going to have a relaxing bath then order a curry cos can't be bothered to make anything


----------



## francesandjon

Chicken and potatos are roasting in the oven! yum yum


----------



## Guest

Now I feel really bad.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Now that was a very scrummy dinner lol


----------



## francesandjon

danielled said:


> Now I feel really bad.


Why??......


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Now I feel really bad.


Why?


----------



## animallover111

Hi everyone.....not been on since last night.....what have i missed.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone.....not been on since last night.....what have i missed.....


Not much

How is Jack?


----------



## lifeizsweet

oh has just informed me he wishes he had a scottish accent!


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Not much
> 
> How is Jack?


hes not too bad thanks tho brogan is not well now....the dogs keep fighting....Boo wont stop mounting poppy....and poppy doesnt like it!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> oh has just informed me he wishes he had a scottish accent!


why on earth??



animallover111 said:


> hes not too bad thanks tho brogan is not well now....the dogs keep fighting....Boo wont stop mounting poppy....and poppy doesnt like it!!!!


Busy busy then


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> Why??......


My thread about swimming with dolphins. Red is looking after me and sorting it. He left a message on there saying closed for moderating will open shortly. It's being dealt with.


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> why on earth??
> 
> Busy busy then


yeah not a good day....god i sound like someone else.....tomorrow is a new day......


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> yeah not a good day....god i sound like someone else.....tomorrow is a new day......


Tomorrow, tomorrow i love ya tomorrow your only a drink away lol


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> yeah not a good day....god i sound like someone else.....tomorrow is a new day......


I'm having thread problems on my thread about swimming with dolphins. Red is sorting it for me now though.


----------



## Inca's Mum

Hi Michelle how is Jack today?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Why, what happened to Jack?


----------



## Inca's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Why, what happened to Jack?


He has swine flu, I think I read that anyway :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> He has swine flu, I think I read that anyway :001_tt2:


yeah he has and had some bad side affects yesterday


----------



## Baby Bordie

FFS! I need to make a flipping poster, but my powerpoint isnt working? It says i need a product key? :cursing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

x factor is on


----------



## Baby Bordie

Inca's Mum said:


> He has swine flu, I think I read that anyway :001_tt2:


Does he? Hope he gets better soon, But that way, he can get off school.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> FFS! I need to make a flipping poster, but my powerpoint isnt working? It says i need a product key? :cursing:


That means you need a code or you cant work it


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> That means you need a code or you cant work it


Where can i get this code from???? I need to make a poster by tomorrow!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Well i was having a good day till i came on here.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Where can i get this code from???? I need to make a poster by tomorrow!


Im pretty sure you need to buy the application



Badger's Mum said:


> Well i was having a good day till i came on here.


LOL i think you are on top form today


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> Well i was having a good day till i came on here.


 I bet we actually cheered you up! :001_tt2:



Spaniel mad said:


> Im pretty sure you need to buy the application
> 
> LOL i think you are on top form today


Oh crap.... What should i do?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> I bet we actually cheered you up! :001_tt2:
> 
> Oh crap.... What should i do?


Let me ask my brother


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Im pretty sure you need to buy the application
> 
> LOL i think you are on top form today


Lol i wasn't even sorry to begin with but i felt abit sorry for him or her. I wont be doing that again


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Let me ask my brother


K, Thanks


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i wasn't even sorry to begin with but i felt abit sorry for him or her. I wont be doing that again


Me and mum was pissing ourself when you put that lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Me and mum was pissing ourself when you put that lol


Erm you can tell your Mum I'm going to have a tin of tuna now.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> why on earth??


no idea, he's an odd one thats for sure!

dinner was a dissapointment :-( im still hungry


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Erm you can tell your Mum I'm going to have a tin of tuna now.


Mum said is that Tuna chicken or fish lol


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> hes not too bad thanks tho brogan is not well now....the dogs keep fighting....Boo wont stop mounting poppy....and poppy doesnt like it!!!!


Awww Michelle - a typical family day then 

Seriously, pleased to hear Jack is getting better but sorry to hear Brogan is not well now 

As for dogs.....Pippa dug up a load of bulbs that I planted this morning!! :cursing:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Mum said is that Tuna chicken or fish lol


And thought she'd ask is it dolphin friendly:blushing: . Might have g fish on toast as well


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> And thought she'd ask is it dolphin friendly:blushing: . Might have g fish on toast as well


She said there wont be enough there for a whole slice


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> She said there wont be enough there for a whole slice


Sod i'll have the dolphin then


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Sod i'll have the dolphin then


You could make soup with the rest


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> You could make soup with the rest


Lol do you and your Mum want some


----------



## brackensmom

well i dont know i go away for a couple of hours, and i miss loads of stuff,


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol do you and your Mum want some


yes please lol



brackensmom said:


> well i dont know i go away for a couple of hours, and i miss loads of stuff,


yeah where ya been??


----------



## animallover111

Thanks everyone....jacks not as bad today.....stopped him taking the tamiflu.....and he is off to school tomorrow.....im an evil mum......


----------



## animallover111

brackensmom said:


> well i dont know i go away for a couple of hours, and i miss loads of stuff,


i missed it all too....christine what have you been upto?????


----------



## Inca's Mum

animallover111 said:


> Thanks everyone....jacks not as bad today.....stopped him taking the tamiflu.....and he is off to school tomorrow.....im an evil mum......


Oh my god I would protest :lol: you are passing swine flu around tut tut tut hmy:


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Thanks everyone....jacks not as bad today.....stopped him taking the tamiflu.....and he is off to school tomorrow.....im an evil mum......


Doesnt he have to stay in for 7 days then


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone. Visitors didn't turn up in the end, which i don't mind about as i get my OH to myself tonight - he's flying out to San Francisco on Tuesday & staying in London tomorrow night.

Seems like there's been a bit of a "to do" on the forum tonight - is there something in the water?

Glad Jack is feeling better Michelle but sorry to hear about Brogan.

Anyway, how you all been?


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. Visitors didn't turn up in the end, which i don't mind about as i get my OH to myself tonight - he's flying out to San Francisco on Tuesday & staying in London tomorrow night.
> 
> Seems like there's been a bit of a "to do" on the forum tonight - is there something in the water?
> 
> Glad Jack is feeling better Michelle but sorry to hear about Brogan.
> 
> Anyway, how you all been?


aww i bet you will miss him

yeah seems that some people have had a bit too much of the good stuff lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Who is watching Dirty Dancing tonight???


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> yes please lol
> 
> yeah where ya been??


Have play time with Bracken and spending time with Chloe, as she is not too well, sore throat and her voice is soo crocky (sp)


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Who is watching Dirty Dancing tonight???


When is it on?


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Have play time with Bracken and spending time with Chloe, as she is not too well, sore throat and her voice is soo crocky (sp)


aww bless her

I hope she is better soon x


----------



## lifeizsweet

Hurrah! Me and OH have been on a slowly trying to set up a small holding, this year we did veg, tonight we've been talking about getting ducks! did have chickens but oh's dad has a severe lung disease that was brought on by the chickens so they've gone to our mates farm. 

Ducks! waaahoo


----------



## Baby Bordie

I just have to say.... My coc.... My coccyx is friggin hurting!


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> When is it on?


9pm channel 5


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> 9pm channel 5


oh right ok thanks, might watch it, but just wont be the same now will it,


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Who is watching Dirty Dancing tonight???


Not tonight - i've seen it so many times i could watch it in my head (if that makes sense). Watching House at 9pm.



lifeizsweet said:


> Hurrah! Me and OH have been on a slowly trying to set up a small holding, this year we did veg, tonight we've been talking about getting ducks! did have chickens but oh's dad has a severe lung disease that was brought on by the chickens so they've gone to our mates farm.
> 
> Ducks! waaahoo


What type of ducks?



Baby Bordie said:


> I just have to say.... My coc.... My coccyx is friggin hurting!


What have you been up too?


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> i missed it all too....christine what have you been upto?????


 Nothing Someone spoilt Danielle's thread and i said they should make there own thread


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> oh right ok thanks, might watch it, but just wont be the same now will it,


Yeah its sad that he died


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Nothing Someone spoilt Danielle's thread and i said they should make there own thread


was well funny lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Not tonight - i've seen it so many times i could watch it in my head (if that makes sense). Watching House at 9pm.
> 
> What type of ducks?
> 
> What have you been up too?


Lol, Nothing....  I dont know why its hurting?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> What type of ducks?


Most probably aylesbury ducks - they're best for meat i think?

Just need to check his grandad will let us keep them in the paddock


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Most probably aylesbury ducks - they're best for meat i think?
> 
> Just need to check his grandad will let us keep them in the paddock


Aylesbury ducks - am going to have to do a google search for them. Will you be taking orders? I like duck.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Aylesbury ducks - am going to have to do a google search for them. Will you be taking orders? I like duck.


I have never tried duck

Whats it like


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right its almost 9

Tv is on 5, drink is ready and i have twiglets 2nite


----------



## Classyellie

Looks like I've missed a lot today! 

Question for you all.....should I make a thread with pics of my son in fancy dress or post them here?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Aylesbury ducks - am going to have to do a google search for them. Will you be taking orders? I like duck.


Of course! They're the white ducks with yellow/orange beaks! like the one in babe i think!

We're getting 20 or so - far more than me and OH need to if anyone fancies roast duck one weekend let me know! can get you seasonal veg too!



Spaniel mad said:


> I have never tried duck
> 
> Whats it like


 i like it, last time i made it i grilled it, it's quite fatty and set my entire grill alight. still tasted nice though!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Looks like I've missed a lot today!
> 
> Question for you all.....should I make a thread with pics of my son in fancy dress or post them here?


both lol :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Right its almost 9
> 
> Tv is on 5, drink is ready and i have twiglets 2nite


nearly had my whole bottle of wine! was the one that was a gift and it's scrummy!


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I have never tried duck
> 
> Whats it like


Difficult to explain - taste is stronger than a turkey or chicken. You not had crispy duck at a chinese?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Looks like I've missed a lot today!
> 
> Question for you all.....should I make a thread with pics of my son in fancy dress or post them here?


Make a thread but hurry up i'm off soon


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> Make a thread but hurry up i'm off soon


have you been causing trouble today....


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> I have never tried duck
> 
> Whats it like


I find it greasy but that's just me


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> nearly had my whole bottle of wine! was the one that was a gift and it's scrummy!


PMSL you like ur drink then



JoWDC said:


> Difficult to explain - taste is stronger than a turkey or chicken. You not had crispy duck at a chinese?


Nope never tried it


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Of course! They're the white ducks with yellow/orange beaks! like the one in babe i think!
> 
> We're getting 20 or so - far more than me and OH need to if anyone fancies roast duck one weekend let me know! can get you seasonal veg too!


Think some of us will be taking you up on that.

Here's a link i found on them for anyone that is interested. Utility Ducks : Aylesbury ducks : the big white farmyard duck.


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> have you been causing trouble today....


Nope i normaly get the blame though


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Right its almost 9
> 
> Tv is on 5, drink is ready and i have twiglets 2nite


We've already been at the twiglets & i'm half way through a bottle of beer. Lucky is undecided if she likes twiglets - she tried licking OH's fingers, LOL.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Nope i normaly get the blame though


I think you have been a good girl today


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> We've already been at the twiglets & i'm half way through a bottle of beer. Lucky is undecided if she likes twiglets - she tried licking OH's fingers, LOL.


lol Brooke is eyeing up my twiglets and i think Nala wants to try my irish cream lol


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Nope i normaly get the blame though


Why should you always get the blame?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSL you like ur drink then


On le weekend yes! don't drink mon-fri though!! I'm good girl then!



JoWDC said:


> Think some of us will be taking you up on that.
> 
> Here's a link i found on them for anyone that is interested. Utility Ducks : Aylesbury ducks : the big white farmyard duck.


Ta love! I Can't wait! we'll be getting tiny chicks too!! Seriously, we will have ducks spare!


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> lol Brooke is eyeing up my twiglets and i think Nala wants to try my irish cream lol


The two of them tried to get in on the BBQ action earlier on. I'm willing to bet if i could drink bailey's they would be after that as well.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> The two of them tried to get in on the BBQ action earlier on. I'm willing to bet if i could drink bailey's they would be after that as well.


Our old dog whisper loved baileys. i put my glass on the floor once, went to get it and was all gone lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I think you have been a good girl today


Well i did hold back from saying what i wanted to



JoWDC said:


> Why should you always get the blame?


Lol I've said that all my life


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Our old dog whisper loved baileys. i put my glass on the floor once, went to get it and was all gone lol


LOL, can just imagine it - a drunken dog.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Lol, Yep, My parents put there G&T down, and there little devil called "James" went and drank it all....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Are you all watching Dirty Dancing??


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Yep, My parents put there G&T down, and there little devil called "James" went and drank it all....


A little devil called James? Hmmm now i wonder who that could be. Bet you slept well that night.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> A little devil called James? Hmmm now i wonder who that could be. Bet you slept well that night.


Lol, On the floor..... :001_tt2:


----------



## Classyellie

My son and his friends at a fancy dress party last night - 118...118 and a pimp


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Are you all watching Dirty Dancing??


nope watching doc martin!!

bram loves wine and beer, the first thing he did when we bought him home was knock over oh's beer and help him self!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> My son and his friends at a fancy dress party last night - 118...118 and a pimp


which is ur son???


----------



## francesandjon

Good pics!!

Koda sneezes if he has beer! Not that we actually give it to him, but he is prone to knocking bottles/cans over with his huge tail!


----------



## JoWDC

Just saw the other thread Ellie - they are brilliant pictures.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> nope watching doc martin!!
> 
> bram loves wine and beer, the first thing he did when we bought him home was knock over oh's beer and help him self!!


Brooke and Stream did that when i went to my nans. They knocked over grandads can and started drinking it lol


----------



## Guest

i ove the signature to your posts classyellie.spot on!


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> which is ur son???


He's the one on the left in the first two pics and on the right in the last one 

There's one of them having their first ever shot of tequila too!


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> which is ur son???


one on the right i think........in the last pic....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> He's the one on the left in the first two pics and on the right in the last one
> 
> There's one of them having their first ever shot of tequila too!


The short 118 then lol


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> He's the one on the left in the first two pics and on the right in the last one
> 
> There's one of them having their first ever shot of tequila too!


How old is he?


----------



## Classyellie

arriba said:


> i ove the signature to your posts classyellie.spot on!


Thanks 



animallover111 said:


> one on the right i think........in the last pic....


Spot on Michelle!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> He's the one on the left in the first two pics and on the right in the last one
> 
> There's one of them having their first ever shot of tequila too!


i remember my first shot of tequila! Turned into my first bottle! yummy! - god this thread makes me seem like a right alchy!


----------



## animallover111

Classyellie said:


> Thanks
> 
> Spot on Michelle!


i knew he was the good looking one.... 

right im off to bed....been a long day today.....night everyone.....xxx


----------



## Debbiehut

Does anyone eles have a teaspoon and a sock eater??
Does anyone eles have the problem of when its their turn to use the loo YOU are the one left to change the loo roll :cursing: as its all gone.
Do you think they time it square by square to make sure when its your turn you change the empy roll ut: hehehehehe


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> i remember my first shot of tequila! Turned into my first bottle! yummy! - god this thread makes me seem like a right alchy!


Yeah ur right there lol



animallover111 said:


> i knew he was the good looking one....
> 
> right im off to bed....been a long day today.....night everyone.....xxx


Nite Michelle

Speak tomorrow x


----------



## Spaniel mad

Debbiehut said:


> Does anyone eles have a teaspoon and a sock eater??
> Does anyone eles have the problem of when its their turn to use the loo YOU are the one left to change the loo roll :cursing: as its all gone.
> Do you think they time it square by square to make sure when its your turn you change the empy roll ut: hehehehehe


Loo problem yes lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Nighty Night big sis.....


----------



## JoWDC

animallover111 said:


> i knew he was the good looking one....
> 
> right im off to bed....been a long day today.....night everyone.....xxx


Night Michelle.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah ur right there lol


Haha I'm not i promise!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Haha I'm not i promise!!!


Are you sure??!!!???


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> i knew he was the good looking one....
> 
> right im off to bed....been a long day today.....night everyone.....xxx


Night night Michelle
Sweet dreams xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Nighty Night big sis.....


Are you off to bed???


----------



## animallover111

night night everyone...sleep well....and speak tomorrow...xxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Are you off to bed???


No lol, Thought you were?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> No lol, Thought you were?


No not me lol

Im watching Patrick Swayze lol


----------



## francesandjon

Right, I'm off, will be back in the morning. Need to find myself a chiropracter!


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> No not me lol
> 
> Im watching Patrick Swayze lol


Which bit they up to. Has he taken his shirt off yet?


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Right, I'm off, will be back in the morning. Need to find myself a chiropracter!


Nite nite

try and have a good nites sleep xx



JoWDC said:


> Which bit they up to. Has he taken his shirt off yet?


Just got to where penny was crying in the kitchen

Mum said i have seen it too many times as i am saying what they say at the same time pmsl


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> No not me lol
> 
> Im watching Patrick Swayze lol


Oh lol..... :blushing:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Are you sure??!!!???


Pretty sure! Promise! It's just this weekend....honest....


----------



## lifeizsweet

francesandjon said:


> Right, I'm off, will be back in the morning. Need to find myself a chiropracter!


my friends mum is a chiropracter!

Night night xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Pretty sure! Promise! It's just this weekend....honest....


Umm so next weekend your not drinking then???


----------



## Classyellie

First.....taking the shot of tequila.....










The after effects....










    

They were at his friends parents party so were kept an eye on! It was his friends Mum who took the pics


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> First.....taking the shot of tequila.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The after effects....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were at his friends parents party so were kept an eye on! It was his friends Mum who took the pics


Their faces are a picture pmsl


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Just got to where penny was crying in the kitchen
> 
> Mum said i have seen it too many times as i am saying what they say at the same time pmsl


Penny crying in the kitchen - don't remember that bit. Will have to watch it again soon.

I'm like that with certain films as well - usually the Star Wars ones or LOTR though.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Umm so next weekend your not drinking then???


errr well..... Saturday maybe! But i don't drink in the week!! Saturday and sundays only! Oh and if i have a day off in the week, then the night before then i might have a tiple! but other than that i am tee total!


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Penny crying in the kitchen - don't remember that bit. Will have to watch it again soon.
> 
> I'm like that with certain films as well - usually the Star Wars ones or LOTR though.


Its where the migit took baby to the kitchen for leftovers and she see Penny crying coz shes up the duff lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> errr well..... Saturday maybe! But i don't drink in the week!! Saturday and sundays only! Oh and if i have a day off in the week, then the night before then i might have a tiple! but other than that i am tee total!


yeah of course i believe you lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Ha Ha, There faces are brilliant! :cornut:


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> nope watching doc martin!! So am i
> 
> bram loves wine and beer, the first thing he did when we bought him home was knock over oh's beer and help him self!!





Debbiehut said:


> Does anyone eles have a teaspoon and a sock eater??
> Does anyone eles have the problem of when its their turn to use the loo YOU are the one left to change the loo roll :cursing: as its all gone.
> Do you think they time it square by square to make sure when its your turn you change the empy roll ut: hehehehehe


 I thought that only happened in my house


----------



## JoWDC

Linzi, i have a big apology to make. I never congratulated you on becoming a VIP.










Sorry it's so late.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Its where the migit took baby to the kitchen for leftovers and she see Penny crying coz shes up the duff lol


Thats ringing a bell now.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah of course i believe you lol


 my battery is about to die, night all! speak in the morning! xx


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Linzi, i have a big apology to make. I never congratulated you on becoming a VIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it's so late.


Awww thanks Jo


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Thats ringing a bell now.


At the part where they are doing the lift in the water now



lifeizsweet said:


> my battery is about to die, night all! speak in the morning! xx


Nite nite

Sleep well xxx


lifeizsweet said:


> Awww thanks Jo


Congrats from me aswell xx


----------



## Guest

I'm back people.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Nite nite
> 
> Sleep well xxx
> 
> Congrats from me aswell xx


Thank you


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I'm back people.


welcome back x


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> my battery is about to die, night all! speak in the morning! xx


Night Linzi



danielled said:


> I'm back people.


Hi Danielle.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Night Linzi
> 
> Hi Danielle.


Hiya I'm feeling happier now too.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Hiya I'm feeling happier now too.


Thats good - we like happy here.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Hiya I'm feeling happier now too.


Oh good we're glad to hear that


----------



## JoWDC

Hows the new goldfish Danielle? Have you named him yet?


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Thats good - we like happy here.


If your happy and you know it clap your hands

Clap Clap


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> If your happy and you know it clap your hands
> 
> Clap Clap


If your happy and you know it clap your hands

Clap Clap


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hows the new goldfish Danielle? Have you named him yet?


No I want to get him back his first week before I name him.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> No I want to get him back his first week before I name him.


How's the list going anyway?


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> If your happy and you know it clap your hands
> 
> Clap Clap


If your happy and you know it and you really want to show it if your happy and you know it clap your hands

clap clap


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> How's the list going anyway?


I've got 10 names.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> If your happy and you know it and you really want to show it if your happy and you know it clap your hands
> 
> clap clap


I think the drink is affecting us.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> I think the drink is affecting us.


at least my spelling is ok tonight lol


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> If your happy and you know it and you really want to show it if your happy and you know it clap your hands
> 
> clap clap


LOL,Clap clap


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> If your happy and you know it and you really want to show it if your happy and you know it clap your hands
> 
> clap clap


Haha see now I'm going to be stuck with that song now it's in my head.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Haha see now I'm going to be stuck with that song now it's in my head.


I think its in all our heads now.


----------



## brackensmom

just switched on Dirty dancing, wow patrick looks good, cant believe he is now dead,


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> I think its in all our heads now.


not in mine

I know a song that will get on ur nerves, get on ur nerves


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> just switched on Dirty dancing, wow patrick looks good, cant believe he is now dead,


I know

Just cant believe that hes dead


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> not in mine
> 
> I know a song that will get on ur nerves, get on ur nerves


Don't get that stuck in my head as well I sing that to my uncle when he starts winding me up.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> not in mine
> 
> I know a song that will get on ur nerves, get on ur nerves


Have to admit that i've never sung that one. Know lots of songs through Guides though - none that i'm going to "sing" on here.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Have to admit that i've never sung that one. Know lots of songs through Guides though - none that i'm going to "sing" on here.


Were brownie guides were brownie guides were here to lend a hand
to love our god and serve our queen


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Were brownie guides were brownie guides were here to lend a hand
> to love our god and serve our queen


Now that brings back memories for me.


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Were brownie guides were brownie guides were here to lend a hand
> to love our god and serve our queen


PMSL, you are on form tonight Ria,


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> PMSL, you are on form tonight Ria,


right on lol :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> right on lol :001_tt2:


MMMM what have you been eating?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> MMMM what have you been eating?


twiglets pmsl


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Were brownie guides were brownie guides were here to lend a hand
> to love our god and serve our queen


How the f*** do you know that one? I sing it every week at Brownies.

It's ok everyone - she's not lost the plot!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> How the f*** do you know that one? I sing it every week at Brownies.
> 
> It's ok everyone - she's not lost the plot!!


I was a pixie lol


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I was a pixie lol


We have Pixies - they are the naughtiest I was a Kelpie.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> We have Pixies - they are the naughtiest I was a Kelpie.


I loved it

Uniform was great and i loved sewing my badges on my sash

we went away once to liek a lodge whing and every evening sat around the fire with our hot drinks

Was really good x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I loved it
> 
> Uniform was great and i loved sewing my badges on my sash
> 
> we went away once to liek a lodge whing and every evening sat around the fire with our hot drinks
> 
> Was really good x


I only went for a couple of week's


----------



## Spaniel mad

Its Storms 3rd birthday on tuesday. I brought her a prezzie today and i will bake her a cake aswell x


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I loved it
> 
> Uniform was great and i loved sewing my badges on my sash
> 
> we went away once to liek a lodge whing and every evening sat around the fire with our hot drinks
> 
> Was really good x


I had the old brown dress style of uniform. Never went away as a Brownie but did as a Guide & still do.

Can see the drink is getting at your spelling now.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I only went for a couple of week's


I loved it.

makes me feel old now though


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> I only went for a couple of week's


Awww you missed out on some great times then.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> I loved it
> 
> Uniform was great and i loved sewing my badges on my sash
> 
> we went away once to liek a lodge whing and every evening sat around the fire with our hot drinks
> 
> Was really good x


I remember when I went to lanzaroti with my mum dad sitster and neighbours and oh my goodness the ground was boiling. Everytime you touched ti to walk to the pool or the sea I ran because it was so hot.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> I had the old brown dress style of uniform. Never went away as a Brownie but did as a Guide & still do.
> 
> Can see the drink is getting at your spelling now.


We had brown shorts, trousers and yellow top with brown sash

PMSL


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Its Storms 3rd birthday on tuesday. I brought her a prezzie today and i will bake her a cake aswell x


Party time on Tuesday then!!!


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> I had the old brown dress style of uniform. Never went away as a Brownie but did as a Guide & still do.
> 
> Can see the drink is getting at your spelling now.


Not again Ria! lol :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Party time on Tuesday then!!!


Yep

Maybe another drink too hehehe


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I remember when I went to lanzaroti with my mum dad sitster and neighbours and oh my goodness the ground was boiling. Everytime you touched ti to walk to the pool or the sea I ran because it was so hot.


Had the same in Sorrento - that's volcanic sand for you.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Not again Ria! lol :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


At leats i have stayed up longer this time lol


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Yep
> 
> Maybe another drink too hehehe


Any excuse.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Any excuse.


This is actually the most i have drunk in ages

Its you guys, you are a bad influence lol


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Had the same in Sorrento - that's volcanic sand for you.


We were glad to hit cold water.


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Its Storms 3rd birthday on tuesday. I brought her a prezzie today and i will bake her a cake aswell x


And she certainly deserves to be spoilt, what nice prezzie have you got her?


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Awww you missed out on some great times then.


Yeah i know It wasn't for me at the time though i was into horse's at the time pony club took over my sister's went and loved it.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> This is actually the most i have drunk in ages
> 
> Its you guys, you are a bad influence lol


Me!!! No, i'm a very good girl. I never drink or swear.

Well ok, i don't swear in front of my parents & only drink at the weekends.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> And she certainly deserves to be spoilt, what nice prezzie have you got her?


She has a big rawhide bone and a nice teddy



JoWDC said:


> Me!!! No, i'm a very good girl. I never drink or swear.
> 
> Well ok, i don't swear in front of my parents & only drink at the weekends.


PMSL:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah i know It wasn't for me at the time though i was into horse's at the time pony club took over my sister's went and loved it.


At least you were out there doing something. It bugs me when kids nowadays just sit at home on their computers or in front of the tv rather than being out in the world.

Your up late tonight.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Me!!! No, i'm a very good girl. I never drink or swear.
> 
> Well ok, i don't swear in front of my parents & only drink at the weekends.


I'm only drinking coke and eating crisp's


----------



## Spaniel mad

I brought Breeze her collar today. I know she cant wear it yet but i am betting all my dogs new collars.

Not sure if you see the thread last week with the pic but im going for the pink and black with the XoXo on

I have also got Brooke and Stream nice new pink puppia harnesses. I have ordered kaydee one but im having trouble finding XXl for Miley and Storm


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah i know It wasn't for me at the time though i was into horse's at the time pony club took over my sister's went and loved it.


I forgot to say I have a bump and a bruise where I banged my head last night on the screen.


----------



## leoti

Hello ladies how are we all tonight ?


----------



## Spaniel mad

leoti said:


> Hello ladies how are we all tonight ?


Evening

Hows the mum to be??


----------



## Guest

leoti said:


> Hello ladies how are we all tonight ?


I'm happy.


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> I brought Breeze her collar today. I know she cant wear it yet but i am betting all my dogs new collars.
> 
> Not sure if you see the thread last week with the pic but im going for the pink and black with the XoXo on
> 
> I have also got Brooke and Stream nice new pink puppia harnesses. I have ordered kaydee one but im having trouble finding XXl for Miley and Storm


Aww yes i liked them XoXo collars, good choice.


----------



## JoWDC

leoti said:


> Hello ladies how are we all tonight ?


Hiya.........


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Aww yes i liked them XoXo collars, good choice.


Thanx

I had a good look at the leads today to make sure the handle wasnt too crap and rub on my hand but they are really good.

Gonna cost me a fortune getting mine all new collars, leads and harnesses and i just brought them all new tags from ebay. They are great


----------



## brackensmom

leoti said:


> Hello ladies how are we all tonight ?


Good evening, doing very well thanks, watching dirty dancing, how are you?


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Good evening, doing very well thanks, watching dirty dancing, how are you?


Nearly the end

My favourite bit x


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Nearly the end
> 
> My favourite bit x


"Now i've, haaaad, the time of my liiiffe"


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> "Now i've, haaaad, the time of my liiiffe"


Dont im crying already

Nobody puts baby in the corner


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Dont im crying already
> 
> Nobody puts baby in the corner


Quick - somebody pass Ria some tissues.


----------



## brackensmom

when her dad says, you looked good up there, gets me.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> "Now i've, haaaad, the time of my liiiffe"


And I owe it all to you. Now that is stuck in my head too. I love that song.


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> Quick - somebody pass Ria some tissues.


Here Ria, share my box,


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Quick - somebody pass Ria some tissues.


Dont

Im seriously booing here

I still cant believe he is dead 



brackensmom said:


> when her dad says, you looked good up there, gets me.


And when her mum goes i think she takes after me

yeah ok whatever


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Here Ria, share my box,


I hope they are man size :blushing:


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> when her dad says, you looked good up there, gets me.


I've never cried during this film. Steel Magnolias though caused me to bawl my eyes out - & any funeral/ really really sad scene on tv (and i mean any - even neighbours).


----------



## Spaniel mad

This puppy better be quiet

hes looking at me growling and its nearly the best bit

Will have to turn the tv right up lol


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I hope they are man size :blushing:


& extra soft.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> I've never cried during this film. Steel Magnolias though caused me to bawl my eyes out - & any funeral/ really really sad scene on tv (and i mean any - even neighbours).


I cried at home and away and neighbours funerals


----------



## Spaniel mad

Everyone Channel 5 Now


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> This puppy better be quiet
> 
> hes looking at me growling and its nearly the best bit
> 
> Will have to turn the tv right up lol


PMSL 

Pippa has just woke up!  Shhhhhhhh


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> This puppy better be quiet
> 
> hes looking at me growling and its nearly the best bit
> 
> Will have to turn the tv right up lol


Shhhh puppy - Mum's trying to watch Patrick.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Everyone Channel 5 Now


 Can't - OH will kill me. If only it was on tomorrow night.


----------



## Classyellie

This is the BEST part of the film


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> PMSL
> 
> Pippa has just woke up!  Shhhhhhhh


Puppy 9 is a miserable so and so lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

OMG that was great

I love this film x


----------



## Classyellie

Ooohhh that last part of the dance always makes me feel all tingly inside :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Ooohhh that last part of the dance always makes me feel all tingly inside :blushing:


Me too

Its great xx


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Ooohhh that last part of the dance always makes me feel all tingly inside :blushing:


Don't you just wish you were Baby, wearing that dress & dancing with Johnny.


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Puppy 9 is a miserable so and so lol


Is it a boy by any change!!



Spaniel mad said:


> OMG that was great
> 
> I love this film x


Love it and never get tired of watching it.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Is anyone watching that Flash forward tomorrow???


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Don't you just wish you were Baby, wearing that dress & dancing with Johnny.


YES YES YES!!!! :blushing: 

I never get tired of watching that film - brilliant!


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Is anyone watching that Flash forward tomorrow???


Yup - have got it on series link.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Don't you just wish you were Baby, wearing that dress & dancing with Johnny.


God yeah lol



brackensmom said:


> Is it a boy by any change!!
> 
> Love it and never get tired of watching it.


He certainly is. Hes always whining aswell and as soon as you pick him up he shuts up lol

I could watch it over and over just like i can pretty woman that i watched earlier lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Yup - have got it on series link.


Looks really really good


----------



## brackensmom

well think that it for me tonight, got to be up at 6am, night all , sleep well.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> well think that it for me tonight, got to be up at 6am, night all , sleep well.


Nite nite

sleep tight, dont let the bed bugs bite xx


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> well think that it for me tonight, got to be up at 6am, night all , sleep well.


Was just thinking the same thing - back to work tomorrow so won't be back on until the evening.

Night all - have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Was just thinking the same thing - back to work tomorrow so won't be back on until the evening.
> 
> Night all - have a great day tomorrow.


Nite

dont work too hard lol


----------



## Guest

I'm off to bed.


----------



## Classyellie

brackensmom said:


> well think that it for me tonight, got to be up at 6am, night all , sleep well.


Night night
Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I'm off to bed.


Nite

sleep well


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I'm off to bed.


Night night Danielle
Sweet dreams hunni xxx


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Was just thinking the same thing - back to work tomorrow so won't be back on until the evening.
> 
> Night all - have a great day tomorrow.


Night night Jo
Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right im of too bed too

Sleep well all and speak tomorrow xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im of too bed too
> 
> Sleep well all and speak tomorrow xx


I'm having a *** and a coffee first


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm having a *** and a coffee first


Coffee before bed!  

I've got me horlicks


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Coffee before bed!
> 
> I've got me horlicks


Yeah and first thing in the morning, My lot love horlicks.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm having a *** and a coffee first


oh me thinks you are stressed lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah and first thing in the morning, My lot love horlicks.


I love the chocolate horlicks


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah and first thing in the morning, My lot love horlicks.


Coffee first thing in the morning - yes!! Black with no sugar


----------



## Spaniel mad

right im really off to bed now lol

Nite alll xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> oh me thinks you are stressed lol


No i alway's have it



Spaniel mad said:


> I love the chocolate horlicks


Yeah mine like that aswell


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> No i alway's have it
> 
> Yeah mine like that aswell


scrummy yummy yummy

Nite xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> right im really off to bed now lol
> 
> Nite alll xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Night Ria
Sweet dreams xxxx

I'm off to bed myself now


----------



## Guest

Morning people how is everybody today?


----------



## Classyellie

Morning Danielle

I've taken the dogs for a walk, had a shower and now I'm having a coffee before going food shopping


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Morning Danielle
> 
> I've taken the dogs for a walk, had a shower and now I'm having a coffee before going food shopping


Can i give you a list for my shopping


----------



## animallover111

morning everyone.....i have jack and brogan at home today.....so going to be a long day....:cursing:....have a good day everyone...

Has everyone noticed but Bordie has left....


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Can i give you a list for my shopping


Email me your list and I'll do my best  May take a while to arrive though


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Email me your list and I'll do my best  May take a while to arrive though


Lol thank you.


----------



## ColliePower

Bordies gone?? huh?? why?


----------



## EmzieAngel

animallover111 said:


> morning everyone.....i have jack and brogan at home today.....so going to be a long day....:cursing:....have a good day everyone...
> 
> Has everyone noticed but Bordie has left....


i just noticed that too 

I'm off to Cov Uni today for the Freshers Fayre =]
Hope you all have a good day
Take care
xxx


----------



## animallover111

ColliePower said:


> Bordies gone?? huh?? why?


i dont know ....it just says guest under his name.....so he must of asked for his account to be deleted...


EmzieAngel said:


> i just noticed that too
> 
> I'm off to Cov Uni today for the Freshers Fayre =]
> Hope you all have a good day
> Take care
> xxx


will miss bordie.....have a good day today....emzieAngel.....xxxx


----------



## EmzieAngel

I will miss Bordie too 
Thank you 
Hope your day goes ok too =]
x


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

Bloody mother is home this week so up and all cleaning done already lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bloody mother is home this week so up and all cleaning done already lol


Good send her round to me


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Good send her round to me


Yoour welcome to her lol

At least i didnt have to do much lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bloody mother is home this week so up and all cleaning done already lol





Badger's Mum said:


> Good send her round to me


And then me please  



animallover111 said:


> morning everyone.....i have jack and brogan at home today.....so going to be a long day....:cursing:....have a good day everyone...
> 
> Has everyone noticed but Bordie has left....


Awww I'm going to miss Bordie 

Have a great day Michelle 

Right, I'm off to Asda......catch you all later


----------



## animallover111

Ria send you mum to me please please.....have fun at ASDA ellie.....food shopping does my head in....xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> And then me please
> 
> Awww I'm going to miss Bordie
> 
> Have a great day Michelle
> 
> Right, I'm off to Asda......catch you all later


Get me some Jammie dodgers please lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Ria send you mum to me please please.....have fun at ASDA ellie.....food shopping does my head in....xxx


Right so first Christines, then Ellies, then yours

That should keep her busy today lol


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Get me some Jammie dodgers please lol


they still have jammie dodgers 2 for £1 and now they have 2 packets of maryland cookies £1.....i had a field day yesterday in ASDA...xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> they still have jammie dodgers 2 for £1 and now they have 2 packets of maryland cookies £1.....i had a field day yesterday in ASDA...xx


Well i will make use of Mum being home and get her to take me to asda lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

I'm off soon see you all later


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm off soon see you all later


dont be gone for too long....im off to do some jobs too....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> dont be gone for too long....im off to do some jobs too....


Lol just sorted all my email's out one more *** and that's me gone


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Well i will make use of Mum being home and get her to take me to asda lol


Got me jammie dodgers   Better eat them before the weekend though or Jack will 

Ria what time is your mum coming as I'm off to work soon


----------



## lifeizsweet

Afternoon all, how is everyone today? Work is so busy!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Just popped down to see my Nan

what have i missed??


----------



## francesandjon

Hi all!

Having good mondays? I'm supposed to be at work (and forgot to un-set my alarm for 5am this morning!), but still off with a bad back.

Done some ironing - BORING!! Now job searching for OH as he hates the one he has.
Booked my car in for an MOT.

What an exciting morning!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Afternoon all, how is everyone today? Work is so busy!


hi

im good thanx

Hows you??


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Having good mondays? I'm supposed to be at work (and forgot to un-set my alarm for 5am this morning!), but still off with a bad back.
> 
> Done some ironing - BORING!! Now job searching for OH as he hates the one he has.
> Booked my car in for an MOT.
> 
> What an exciting morning!


How is your back today???


----------



## ColliePower

Im popping on and off of here inbetween working *yeh right lol*

Hows everyone?

Having a good Monday??


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> Afternoon all, how is everyone today? Work is so busy!


Hi, good thanks, i am at work too, just quickly popped on during lunch break.



Spaniel mad said:


> Just popped down to see my Nan
> 
> what have i missed??


Hi Ria, how are you, btw sure thread about kennel cough, and wanted to say you so did the right thing.



francesandjon said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Having good mondays? I'm supposed to be at work (and forgot to un-set my alarm for 5am this morning!), but still off with a bad back.
> 
> Done some ironing - BORING!! Now job searching for OH as he hates the one he has.
> Booked my car in for an MOT.
> 
> What an exciting morning!


HI, i am at work, just having lunch break, hope your back is better soon.


----------



## brackensmom

ColliePower said:


> Im popping on and off of here inbetween working *yeh right lol*
> 
> Hows everyone?
> 
> Having a good Monday??


Hi Lorraine, i am also at work so just popped on during lunch break, it is soo cold here today.


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> How is your back today???


Still bad.....and the Dr said it should be better by today!

Its definately better than it was, but maybe thats due to the stronger painkillers.
Luckily after today and tomorrow, which I have off sick, I'm not back at work until 14th Oct - but supposed to be going camping!! Will have to get a good airbed!


----------



## Spaniel mad

ColliePower said:


> Im popping on and off of here inbetween working *yeh right lol*
> 
> Hows everyone?
> 
> Having a good Monday??


Im good thanx. not working too hard i hope lol



brackensmom said:


> Hi, good thanks, i am at work too, just quickly popped on during lunch break.
> 
> Hi Ria, how are you, btw sure thread about kennel cough, and wanted to say you so did the right thing.
> 
> HI, i am at work, just having lunch break, hope your back is better soon.


yeah i wouldnt want to risk any of mine getting Kennel cough


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Still bad.....and the Dr said it should be better by today!
> 
> Its definately better than it was, but maybe thats due to the stronger painkillers.
> Luckily after today and tomorrow, which I have off sick, I'm not back at work until 14th Oct - but supposed to be going camping!! Will have to get a good airbed!


Wow you have a nice few weeks to sit on here then


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> hi
> 
> im good thanx
> 
> Hows you??


Not too bad ta, have thursday off so counting down the days!

Bram was sick this morning so he's feeling sorry for himself at home with oh.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Not too bad ta, have thursday off so counting down the days!
> 
> Bram was sick this morning so he's feeling sorry for himself at home with oh.


Aww bless him

Is he poorly or just one of those moments


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww bless him
> 
> Is he poorly or just one of those moments


I think it was just one of those moments, he didn't wait his breakfast though so going to keep a close eye on him!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I think it was just one of those moments, he didn't wait his breakfast though so going to keep a close eye on him!


Aww bless him

Im sure he will be fine


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww bless him
> 
> Im sure he will be fine


Yeah he'll be fine!

I want it to be hometime!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Yeah he'll be fine!
> 
> I want it to be hometime!


I know what u mean

When im at work time seems to drag lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I know what u mean
> 
> When im at work time seems to drag lol


I have so much to do but just don't know where to start!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I have so much to do but just don't know where to start!


With a coffee lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right me and mum are off to the meadows with Brooke and Stream to let them off so wish me luck

I will take my camera to get some pics


----------



## animallover111

good luck...have fun brooke and stream.....let us know how they get on....xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Well im back and i still have both girls lol

They were great. I took the tub of sweets and shook it and made them sit before i let them off.

Then they were off and they only ran a little way ahead. i kept calling them back and they came every time.

The only time they did run off was to chase a bike lol he stopped and they came running back

I do have pics which arnt great but will add later x


----------



## lifeizsweet

That's good to hear! Glad it all went as planned!

Bramble is okay off the lead unless we see another dog or someone jogging


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> That's good to hear! Glad it all went as planned!
> 
> Bramble is okay off the lead unless we see another dog or someone jogging


Theres wasnt really many people around except the bike lol but we will work on that and im sure in no time they will be perfect like the big dogs


----------



## Inca's Mum

Hi everybody! I've had a pretty good day and feel very refreshed from waking up earlier than usual and I got out to walk my grandma's dog who we are looking after until she is back from holiday.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Good evening hope you've all had a good day i have


----------



## Classyellie

Good evening ladies!

Yay Ria you did it!!!! Well done 

I was at wotk this afternoon then looked after my friends 2 boys while she went and did her shopping! Have walked the dogs and am now sitting down relaxing


----------



## leoti

Good evening everyone hope we are all keeping well , am looking forward to my day off on thursday as am off to Driffield Championship Show am showing Beryl a Dogue de Bourdaux and hoping to buy Leoti something nice as she rests at home she getting larger by the day poor thing


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! Another eventfull day at work, quite close to getting another offer!! Just having my dinner 

OH is out fishing again!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening

Just doing pics now x


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> Just doing pics now x


Wahhooo can't wait to see


----------



## Badger's Mum

leoti said:


> Good evening everyone hope we are all keeping well , am looking forward to my day off on thursday as am off to Driffield Championship Show am showing Beryl a Dogue de Bourdaux and hoping to buy Leoti something nice as she rests at home she getting larger by the day poor thing


Good luck let us know how you get on


----------



## Baby Bordie

Evening alll, Its been a long day, been ding english course work for ages, Just here for a lil break....


----------



## lifeizsweet

leoti said:


> Good evening everyone hope we are all keeping well , am looking forward to my day off on thursday as am off to Driffield Championship Show am showing Beryl a Dogue de Bourdaux and hoping to buy Leoti something nice as she rests at home she getting larger by the day poor thing


Good luck! Have fun. I have a day off on thursday, but it will probably be spent doing housework.


----------



## JoWDC

Hiya everyone.

How are you all tonight? Hope you all had a good day - i seemed to spend most of it swearing & being in a bad mood (i think i'll blame PMT) so its a bit of luck i haven't been online as i may have transferred it on here.


----------



## bird

Hi guys, I've managed to get a few mins to myself, how is everyone and what've I missed.


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Hi guys, I've managed to get a few mins to myself, how is everyone and what've I missed.


Hiya - feels like i haven't seen you on here in ages. What you been up to?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hiya everyone.
> 
> How are you all tonight? Hope you all had a good day - i seemed to spend most of it swearing & being in a bad mood (i think i'll blame PMT) so its a bit of luck i haven't been online as i may have transferred it on here.


Sorry to year your day wasn't so good, hope it gets better.



bird said:


> Hi guys, I've managed to get a few mins to myself, how is everyone and what've I missed.


I'm good thanks, how are you ?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right im all yours

I have added a new thread of pics of brooke and stream and i have added pics of storms pups to her thread aswell

And i wanted to share this pic with you all taken last nite









I was wondering where i was going to sleep lol


----------



## bird

JoWDC said:


> Hiya - feels like i haven't seen you on here in ages. What you been up to?


Having to do some housework its been suffering lately cant think why  and hubs is off this week we were supposed to be going away, but because Arnie didnt settle when we took him away in feb and june hubs decided that we'd best get Alf settled at home before we went away with them so we're having a staycation.  hopefully get em to frith beach at somepoint


----------



## leoti

Badger's Mum said:


> Good luck let us know how you get on


i will and ill try to make sure thee is plenty of piccys as well


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thats such a cute photo! Love it!


----------



## bird

I'm sure the dogs would let you snuggle in there somehow. Love the photo


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> I'm sure the dogs would let you snuggle in there somehow. Love the photo


I did manage to sneak in lol


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Having to do some housework its been suffering lately cant think why  and hubs is off this week we were supposed to be going away, but because Arnie didnt settle when we took him away in feb and june hubs decided that we'd best get Alf settled at home before we went away with them so we're having a staycation.  hopefully get em to frith beach at somepoint


Sounds very relaxing - my OH had two weeks off "sick" cos of a nose op & i still had to do all the housework (ok he did hoover, but that's his job anyway). Think i need a week at home to get everything sorted out.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I did manage to sneak in lol


Loved the picture Ria. My OH and cats tend to take up the room on my bed. I can stretch out for 11 days now.

Ooo - Flashforward's starting.


----------



## lifeizsweet

My sky box has broken! ARghhhh


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Loved the picture Ria. My OH and cats tend to take up the room on my bed. I can stretch out for 11 days now.
> 
> Ooo - Flashforward's starting.


yeah im watching it


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> My sky box has broken! ARghhhh


I would be lost without Sky


----------



## Badger's Mum

leoti said:


> i will and ill try to make sure thee is plenty of piccys as well


Good thank's the more pic's the better


----------



## Spaniel mad

I need your advice

Right as you know we are keeping one of storms pups.

Today while walking the pups me and mum see a chocolate roan cocker spaniel and we both fell in love with the colour. 
Mum said we can either have a choc roan cocker or one of storms pups.

So what do i do as i love both?????


----------



## JoWDC

**deleted****


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I would be lost without Sky


I've managed to fix it! Thank god!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I need your advice
> 
> Right as you know we are keeping one of storms pups.
> 
> Today while walking the pups me and mum see a chocolate roan cocker spaniel and we both fell in love with the colour.
> Mum said we can either have a choc roan cocker or one of storms pups.
> 
> So what do i do as i love both?????


That is SUCH a tought desicion, but i think, one you need to make, I think i know what i'd do, but i'll wait till you decide, don't want to influence you in anyway!


----------



## bird

Spaniel mad said:


> I need your advice
> 
> Right as you know we are keeping one of storms pups.
> 
> Today while walking the pups me and mum see a chocolate roan cocker spaniel and we both fell in love with the colour.
> Mum said we can either have a choc roan cocker or one of storms pups.
> 
> So what do i do as i love both?????


Soz this means you'll have to post one of storms babies to me.  
really tho work on your mam gently she may give in. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I've managed to fix it! Thank god!


YAY well done lol


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I would be lost without Sky


Me too. I love Sky Plus - only had it for a few months & its brilliant.



Spaniel mad said:


> I need your advice
> 
> Right as you know we are keeping one of storms pups.
> 
> Today while walking the pups me and mum see a chocolate roan cocker spaniel and we both fell in love with the colour.
> Mum said we can either have a choc roan cocker or one of storms pups.
> 
> So what do i do as i love both?????


Are you bonding with any one particular pup - one that you couldn't bear to part with? If you don't have a connection, go with the choc roan cocker.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> That is SUCH a tought desicion, but i think, one you need to make, I think i know what i'd do, but i'll wait till you decide, don't want to influence you in anyway!





bird said:


> Soz this means you'll have to post one of storms babies to me.
> really tho work on your mam gently she may give in. :smilewinkgrin:


I was gona say i will take the cocker and then say that no one wants the springer pup pmsl

since getting Brooke and Stream i have fallen in love with cockers and all the different colours you can get. Springers are still my fave as i was raised with them


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Me too. I love Sky Plus - only had it for a few months & its brilliant.
> 
> Are you bonding with any one particular pup - one that you couldn't bear to part with? If you don't have a connection, go with the choc roan cocker.


No not yet as we still dont know which one we are keeping yet


----------



## bird

Why's badgersmum posted night to everyone in the help section. Is she testing our observation or has she been at the sloe gin.


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> Why's badgersmum posted night to everyone in the help section. Is she testing our observation or has she been at the sloe gin.


Im sure shes on the grog again lol


----------



## Guest

I nearly left the forum but I'm back.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I nearly left the forum but I'm back.


Why did you nearly leave????????


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I nearly left the forum but I'm back.


Why, what happened? What did i miss?


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Why's badgersmum posted night to everyone in the help section. Is she testing our observation or has she been at the sloe gin.


She's done that before.


----------



## bird

danielled said:


> I nearly left the forum but I'm back.


Whats up hon


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Why did you nearly leave????????


Because I didn't feel like I belonged here but now I know I do. I'm going nowhere.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Whats up hon


Nothing is wrong now.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Why, what happened? What did i miss?


I didn't feel like I belonged here but I'm fine now.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Because I didn't feel like I belonged here but now I know I do. I'm going nowhere.


What made u think you didnt belong


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> What made u think you didnt belong


I don't know I think it was me being a cabbage head again haha.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I didn't feel like I belonged here but I'm fine now.


Of course you belong here, silly sausage. Big Hug coming your way.


----------



## bird

danielled said:


> I don't know I think it was me being a cabbage head again haha.


Were you just feeling a bit down.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Of course you belong here, silly sausage. Big Hug coming your way.


I was being a cabbage head again.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I was being a cabbage head again.


Hope no-one was being mean to you. Seem's to me like the forum's been pretty argumentative this past couple of days, for no good reason.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Were you just feeling a bit down.


Yes I was a bit down.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hope no-one was being mean to you. Seem's to me like the forum's been pretty argumentative this past couple of days, for no good reason.


I was just feeling a bit down.


----------



## lifeizsweet

i'm tired, can't decide if i should dry and straighten my hair tonight or leave it till the morning?!


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I was just feeling a bit down.


We all get days like that, don't feel you are alone. You definately needed that hug.


----------



## bird

danielled said:


> I was just feeling a bit down.


Oh dont worry we all get them days,


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> i'm tired, can't decide if i should dry and straighten my hair tonight or leave it till the morning?!


Morning - that way you can stay on here longer.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Oh dont worry we all get them days,


Yes we do. I have been watching snowbuddies.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> i'm tired, can't decide if i should dry and straighten my hair tonight or leave it till the morning?!


leave it til morning


----------



## bird

lifeizsweet said:


> i'm tired, can't decide if i should dry and straighten my hair tonight or leave it till the morning?!


Dont bother at all if its long enough just tie it up in the morning then have an extra 15 mins or so in bed.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Morning - that way you can stay on here longer.





Spaniel mad said:


> leave it til morning


Decided to do it tomorrow! Just means i have to get up half hour early, but thats not so bad!


----------



## lifeizsweet

bird said:


> Dont bother at all if its long enough just tie it up in the morning then have an extra 15 mins or so in bed.


Would do, but my hair is MASSIVE if i don't straighten it!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey all, I'm having quite a good day, except i feel im getting ignored on here....


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Would do, but my hair is MASSIVE if i don't straighten it!


I give up with my hair. It really needs cutting but i need to find some time to do it.


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, I'm having quite a good day, xceot i feel im getting ignored on here....


Why are we ignoring you? Or is it too girly a chat for you?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, I'm having quite a good day, except i feel im getting ignored on here....


Aww whos ignoring you???


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww whos ignoring you???


I dont know, Ive just posted like 20 posts, But no one has said anything back, Probably me over reacting..... ut:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> I dont know, Ive just posted like 20 posts, But no one has said anything back, Probably me over reacting..... ut:


Well im not ignoring you as i have only been on this thread lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Well im not ignoring you as i have only been on this thread lol


Lol, I know that sis, If you ever did, You would need sorting out.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, I know that sis, If you ever did, You would need sorting out.... :001_tt2:


LOL thanx

Hows you anyway??


----------



## bird

Baby Bordie said:


> I dont know, Ive just posted like 20 posts, But no one has said anything back, Probably me over reacting..... ut:


Dont worry bout it, it happens now and then to everyone. We seem to take it in turns to be thread killers etc.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> LOL thanx
> 
> Hows you anyway??


Im good, Actually, Im off to bed, I have school in the morning, and Oliver rehearsals... NIGHTY NIGHT! xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Im good, Actually, Im off to bed, I have school in the morning, and Oliver rehearsals... NIGHTY NIGHT! xxxx


Good luck with the rehearsals xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I give up with my hair. It really needs cutting but i need to find some time to do it.


I cut mine myself - probably shouldn't, but it's cheap! Just use some thining scissors to keep the ends tidy.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening once again ladies 

What you all up to then? Can't be bothered to read back :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Evening once again ladies
> 
> What you all up to then? Can't be bothered to read back :blushing:


Nothing at all lol

what you been upto?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Evening once again ladies
> 
> What you all up to then? Can't be bothered to read back :blushing:


looking for a job for the OH at the moment!

Evening!


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Evening once again ladies
> 
> What you all up to then? Can't be bothered to read back :blushing:


Hiya Ellie. Not doing much here. Chilling out before bed, which must come soon i guess.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Nothing at all lol
> 
> what you been upto?


I've been lying on the sofa - I've got a bad headache and a temperature but can't seem to get warm 



lifeizsweet said:


> looking for a job for the OH at the moment!


Good luck Linzi in the job hunt x



JoWDC said:


> Hiya Ellie. Not doing much here. Chilling out before bed, which must come soon i guess.


I'll be off to bed soon - the earliest I've been for months


----------



## Guest

My internet is slow tonight is anybody else having slow internet problems?


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> I've been lying on the sofa - I've got a bad headache and a temperature but can't seem to get warm


Poor you - you taken any tablets



danielled said:


> My internet is slow tonight is anybody else having slow internet problems?


Yup i've had a few


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I've been lying on the sofa - I've got a bad headache and a temperature but can't seem to get warm
> 
> Good luck Linzi in the job hunt x
> 
> I'll be off to bed soon - the earliest I've been for months


Aww bless ya

I hope you feel better soon


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> I've been lying on the sofa - I've got a bad headache and a temperature but can't seem to get warm
> 
> Good luck Linzi in the job hunt x
> 
> I'll be off to bed soon - the earliest I've been for months


Hope you feel better soon.

Thanks OH is self employed but works a bit slow right now, just need something to tide us over!


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Poor you - you taken any tablets
> 
> Yup i've had a few


It's driving me mad. I've never seen it so slow.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> It's driving me mad. I've never seen it so slow.


Who is your internet provider?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Who is your internet provider?


Our internet provider is bt.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Our internet provider is bt.


I'm with BE. Maybe its PF? I could get onto hotmail but not here earlier - & my post ended up being put up twice.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> I'm with BE. Maybe its PF? I could get onto hotmail but not here earlier - & my post ended up being put up twice.


Mine is slow on my sb pf and my email.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right im off to bed

Nite all and speak tomorrow xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im off to bed
> 
> Nite all and speak tomorrow xxxxxxxxxx


Night Ria. Speak tomorrow night.

Think i should head off too.

Night all.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im off to bed
> 
> Nite all and speak tomorrow xxxxxxxxxx





JoWDC said:


> Night Ria. Speak tomorrow night.
> 
> Think i should head off too.
> 
> Night all.


Night night to you both
Sweet dreams xxx

I'm off to bed too


----------



## lifeizsweet

morning everyone! It's so cold here today!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Morning all, Its quite a nice day down here in Wales.  Thats a first....


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Why's badgersmum posted night to everyone in the help section. Is she testing our observation or has she been at the sloe gin.


 your right i was testing, and you spotted it. Not sloe gin though. Might have had a glass or10 of wine



JoWDC said:


> She's done that before.


Me never


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning everyone

Im a happy bunny today xxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> Im a happy bunny today xxx


Hey sis, Im glad your in such a good mood.... But why?


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Morning all, Its quite a nice day down here in Wales.  Thats a first....


Thought you weren't going to be here so much 
Looks like it :001_tt2:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/search.php?searchid=925517


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey sis, Im glad your in such a good mood.... But why?


Morning lil bro

Well basically me and mum see a choc roan cocker spaniel yesterday and fell in love with the colour.
We decided we wanted one but was ither a cocker or one of storms pups.

I spoke to my sister last nite and she said like me she wanted both so spoke to mum this morning and she agreed yay


----------



## Spaniel mad

rona said:


> Thought you weren't going to be here so much
> Looks like it :001_tt2:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/search.php?searchid=925517


I dont think he can stay away from us lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

rona said:


> Thought you weren't going to be here so much
> Looks like it :001_tt2:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/search.php?searchid=925517


Hmmm, Its hard to resist.....  You guys will have to fight me off with a stick.... LOL


----------



## animallover111

morning everyone......


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning lil bro
> 
> Well basically me and mum see a choc roan cocker spaniel yesterday and fell in love with the colour.
> We decided we wanted one but was ither a cocker or one of storms pups.
> 
> I spoke to my sister last nite and she said like me she wanted both so spoke to mum this morning and she agreed yay


 You lucky girl, You should be so exited....  WOOHOOOOO


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning lil bro
> 
> Well basically me and mum see a choc roan cocker spaniel yesterday and fell in love with the colour.
> We decided we wanted one but was ither a cocker or one of storms pups.
> 
> I spoke to my sister last nite and she said like me she wanted both so spoke to mum this morning and she agreed yay


more dogs Ria....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> morning everyone......


Morning Michelle



Baby Bordie said:


> You lucky girl, You should be so exited....  WOOHOOOOO


I am very excited :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> more dogs Ria....


Oh yes lol


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Oh yes lol


have you seen the choc spaniel your buying...?....you must be mad....6 is our limit....couldnt cope with anymore.....i even thought i might have to rehome Boo at the weekend....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> have you seen the choc spaniel your buying...?....you must be mad....6 is our limit....couldnt cope with anymore.....i even thought i might have to rehome Boo at the weekend....


No havnt seen any yet. Wont get one just yet anyway

Wht was you going to rehome Boo???


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> I spoke to my sister last nite and she said like me she wanted both so spoke to mum this morning and she agreed yay


Yayyy!!!! Nice one Ria   

I was planning to get another cavvie next year when Pippa is older, a tri girl, but after seeing Brooke and loving her colouring I might have to change my mind  

Anyways - morning!!!

I feel awful still, was awake most of the night alternatively hot and cold and this morning I'm aching all over. The worst thing about being single is that there is no-one special to give you a hug when you're feeling poorly


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Yayyy!!!! Nice one Ria
> 
> I was planning to get another cavvie next year when Pippa is older, a tri girl, but after seeing Brooke and loving her colouring I might have to change my mind
> 
> Anyways - morning!!!
> 
> I feel awful still, was awake most of the night alternatively hot and cold and this morning I'm aching all over. The worst thing about being single is that there is no-one special to give you a hug when you're feeling poorly


Aww another cavvie yay
yeah everyone comment on both Brooke and Streams colours. Theres none of their colouring round here

Im sorry your not feeling better. You will have to have loads of kisses from the dogs


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> No havnt seen any yet. Wont get one just yet anyway
> 
> Wht was you going to rehome Boo???


Ah right thought you meant you had seen one to buy....i think it was just a bad day...but Boo wont stop mounting Brogan(my daughter)and poppy (sbt)...we had a few arguments between the dogs.....which wasnt nice...thought i had took too much on and it wasnt fair on Boo...my children and the other dogs.....but yesterday we had a break through

Poppy has decided she wants to mate with Boo.....  so now they are the best of friends..yes i have lesbian dogs......ut: ut: but no fighting and Brogan is safe.....


----------



## animallover111

Classyellie said:


> Yayyy!!!! Nice one Ria
> 
> I was planning to get another cavvie next year when Pippa is older, a tri girl, but after seeing Brooke and loving her colouring I might have to change my mind
> 
> Anyways - morning!!!
> 
> I feel awful still, was awake most of the night alternatively hot and cold and this morning I'm aching all over. The worst thing about being single is that there is no-one special to give you a hug when you're feeling poorly


aww sorry your not feeling well....it is one time i wish i wasnt single....when im poorly as we still have to get up and do everything...... sending get well wishes to you...xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Ah right thought you meant you had seen one to buy....i think it was just a bad day...but Boo wont stop mounting Brogan(my daughter)and poppy (sbt)...we had a few arguments between the dogs.....which wasnt nice...thought i had took too much on and it wasnt fair on Boo...my children and the other dogs.....but yesterday we had a break through
> 
> Poppy has decided she wants to mate with Boo.....  so now they are the best of friends..yes i have lesbian dogs......ut: ut: but no fighting and Brogan is safe.....


Aww im glad you had a break through. Hopefully the humping will stop lol


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww im glad you had a break through. Hopefully the humping will stop lol


well the humping is no longer a problem as both poppy and Boo seem to enjoy it...... but at least now we can stop it and it not turning into a fight........blooming dogs.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> well the humping is no longer a problem as both poppy and Boo seem to enjoy it...... but at least now we can stop it and it not turning into a fight........blooming dogs.....


Brooke and Stream have started humping eachother and Miley is always humping all the dogs lol


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Brooke and Stream have started humping eachother and Miley is always humping all the dogs lol


Oh my....though im glad its not just my girls......:blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Oh my....though im glad its not just my girls......:blushing:


Must be something in the air lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

watching jeremy kyle then i'm going to do my houseworrk


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> watching jeremy kyle then i'm going to do my houseworrk


Im watching it aswell


----------



## Classyellie

I'm sitting down with a coffee in a hoodie and scarf  I keep going hot and cold


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I'm sitting down with a coffee in a hoodie and scarf  I keep going hot and cold


have you phoned the doctor?


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> have you phoned the doctor?


No, it's just a touch of flu I think


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> No, it's just a touch of flu I think


You should phone just in case


----------



## animallover111

Classyellie said:


> No, it's just a touch of flu I think


swine flu........i really hope not though normal flu can be just as bad....

Well iv done it......im going to do a course in semi/perm make-up.....though costing £10,000.....


----------



## francesandjon

Morning everyone,

Hope you are all well.

Anything exciting planned for the day? I'm going to make a swiss roll, and maybe some muffins!


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Anything exciting planned for the day? I'm going to make a swiss roll, and maybe some muffins!


I wish I was doing something excititeing today. I'm just stuck at home bored. Well I will be going to the pet shop on my road for more goldfish food today but other than that won't be doing anything today.


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> swine flu........i really hope not though normal flu can be just as bad....
> 
> Well iv done it......im going to do a course in semi/perm make-up.....though costing £10,000.....


How long will that take you?



francesandjon said:


> Morning everyone,
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Anything exciting planned for the day? I'm going to make a swiss roll, and maybe some muffins!


All round to your's later then?


----------



## francesandjon

Badger's Mum said:


> All round to your's later then?


Yeah! Think OH is going to rugby training later, so it'll just be me, the dog and the muffins! lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

francesandjon said:


> Yeah! Think OH is going to rugby training later, so it'll just be me, the dog and the muffins! lol


I'll get my house work done quick then


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> I'll get my house work done quick then


Chance be a fine thing, nipped on as hubs gone out for 10 mins, if suddenly disappear he's back. Promised not to be on here while hes on holiday, but if he switches footie on I'm here.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Chance be a fine thing, nipped on as hubs gone out for 10 mins, if suddenly disappear he's back. Promised not to be on here while hes on holiday, but if he switches footie on I'm here.


I'm off again soon myself


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm off again soon myself


I should be autumn cleaning the house, did the kitchen yesterday and that seems to be it. My get up and go has got up and gone.


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> How long will that take you?
> 
> All round to your's later then?


will take me a week..but nearest to leeds is Milton Keynes....i think....


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> I should be autumn cleaning the house, did the kitchen yesterday and that seems to be it. My get up and go has got up and gone.


I got my bedroom done last week, I'm half way through the kitchen, wish i hadn't started now though


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> aww sorry your not feeling well....it is one time i wish i wasnt single....when im poorly as we still have to get up and do everything...... sending get well wishes to you...xxxx


Thanks Michelle xxx



animallover111 said:


> swine flu........i really hope not though normal flu can be just as bad....


I'm not going to bother with the doctors although according to the NHS site I've got 5 of the symptoms of swine flu  



animallover111 said:


> Well iv done it......im going to do a course in semi/perm make-up.....though costing £10,000.....


Ooohh where are you doing that? Sound good - except for the price!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Afternoon all

Nipped into town to get Storm and the others a cake for Storms birthday lol


----------



## animallover111

Classyellie said:


> Thanks Michelle xxx
> 
> I'm not going to bother with the doctors although according to the NHS site I've got 5 of the symptoms of swine flu
> 
> Ooohh where are you doing that? Sound good - except for the price!


The course im looking into is held in Milton Keynes or Birmingham...its with a lady called Nilam Patel she is massive in the beauty world...done lots of tv things...though could do a similar course with someone else cheaper...i have not paid for any yet....


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Nipped into town to get Storm and the others a cake for Storms birthday lol


hope your having a party for Storm......and 3 candles on her cake....


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Nipped into town to get Storm and the others a cake for Storms birthday lol


Awww bless   

What did you get?

Can you get onto FB?


----------



## brackensmom

Afternoon, on lunch break again, wow Ria exciting about new pup, and Happy Birthday to Storm.


----------



## brackensmom

animallover111 said:


> The course im looking into is held in Milton Keynes or Birmingham...its with a lady called Nilam Patel she is massive in the beauty world...done lots of tv things...though could do a similar course with someone else cheaper...i have not paid for any yet....


Hi Michelle, this sounds good course, an glad all sorted with Boo now.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> hope your having a party for Storm......and 3 candles on her cake....


No just a few photos and cake and prezzie lol



Classyellie said:


> Awww bless
> 
> What did you get?
> 
> Can you get onto FB?


I got them some pink iced fingers lol

yeah im on fb now



brackensmom said:


> Afternoon, on lunch break again, wow Ria exciting about new pup, and Happy Birthday to Storm.


Yeah very very exciting


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> The course im looking into is held in Milton Keynes or Birmingham...its with a lady called Nilam Patel she is massive in the beauty world...done lots of tv things...though could do a similar course with someone else cheaper...i have not paid for any yet....


Sounds like a brilliant course to go on! Go for it hunni! xxx



Spaniel mad said:


> I got them some pink iced fingers lol
> 
> yeah im on fb now


Lol...hope they enjoy them! 

I can't get onto FB for some reason 

Off to work now ladies despite feeling really ill now - I've got next week off and although I whinge sometimes about going I really love my job  

Hopefully I'll make it through to 5.30


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Sounds like a brilliant course to go on! Go for it hunni! xxx
> 
> Lol...hope they enjoy them!
> 
> I can't get onto FB for some reason
> 
> Off to work now ladies despite feeling really ill now - I've got next week off and although I whinge sometimes about going I really love my job
> 
> Hopefully I'll make it through to 5.30


Mine seems ok

I dont think you should be going to work


----------



## lifeizsweet

Someone made a complaint against a colleague and he tried to blame it on me!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Someone made a complaint against a colleague and he tried to blame it on me!


Your joking

What was the complaint??


----------



## francesandjon

Woo Hoo - swiss roll is looking good, and muffins are about to come out of the oven!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Woo Hoo - swiss roll is looking good, and muffins are about to come out of the oven!!


What time shell i come round???


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> What time shell i come round???


Whenever u like - let me know, i'll put the kettle on!


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Whenever u like - let me know, i'll put the kettle on!


OK i will bring the puppies too lol


----------



## Guest

I know I have been quiet today and have hardly posted today. I've been busy what with looking after my boyfriend.


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> OK i will bring the puppies too lol


Deal!!

Login | Facebook

Check out the pics!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Your joking
> 
> What was the complaint??


He never turned up to a viewing, and when the bloke phoned to complain he said it wad my fault somehow!


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Deal!!
> 
> Login | Facebook
> 
> Check out the pics!


Am i friends with you on FB???


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> He never turned up to a viewing, and when the bloke phoned to complain he said it wad my fault somehow!


I would have battered him lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I would have battered him lol


I wanted to, it was my friends dad who complained! Spoke to my boss about it, hopefully it can get sorted today!


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> Am i friends with you on FB???


Don't think so.....add me!


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Don't think so.....add me!


that link wont work for me


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> that link wont work for me


ok.....if we're friends will it work?


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> ok.....if we're friends will it work?


it might just be my pc lol

i will pm u my address


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> it might just be my pc lol
> 
> i will pm u my address


Thanks, added you.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I want it to be hometime! 2 and a half hours to go!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Where is everyone this evening


----------



## Baby Bordie

Right here..... Doing spanish Homework and eating marmite on toast....  :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

Im here


----------



## francesandjon

I'm here too. Just had tea, trying to find something on TV to watch.


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> I'm here too. Just had tea, trying to find something on TV to watch.


We are watching eastenders


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> We are watching eastenders


So am I! I think Syed and Christian are so cute together :blushing: :001_wub:.


----------



## Baby Bordie

I think amira is pretty damn fit, I will take her off Syed's hands.... :001_tt2:


----------



## francesandjon

Not watched Eastenders since I lived at home! Haven't got a clue who most of them are these days!


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone. Am sitting watching tv (not eastenders), unable to move cos of Lucky being on my lap Patch snuggled up beside me (he's snoring).

Think i'm getting a cold 'cos i feel crap & can't be bothered to eat yet - even though i know i should.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> So am I! I think Syed and Christian are so cute together :blushing: :001_wub:.


PMSl



Baby Bordie said:


> I think amira is pretty damn fit, I will take her off Syed's hands.... :001_tt2:


You would



francesandjon said:


> Not watched Eastenders since I lived at home! Haven't got a clue who most of them are these days!


You have no idea what you are missing lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. Am sitting watching tv (not eastenders), unable to move cos of Lucky being on my lap Patch snuggled up beside me (he's snoring).
> 
> Think i'm getting a cold 'cos i feel crap & can't be bothered to eat yet - even though i know i should.


Aww bet hes comfy

Everyone seems to be coming down with something


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Right here..... Doing spanish Homework and eating marmite on toast....  :001_tt2:


Well thank's for that James you no i hate marmite


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Well thank's for that James you no i hate marmite


How could you hate marmite
Its delicious


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> Well thank's for that James you no i hate marmite


Exactly, Its because im a ledgend... So i like marmite! :001_tt2:



Spaniel mad said:


> How could you hate marmite
> Its delicious


I know, WOOP WOOPP, 2V1!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Exactly, Its because im a ledgend... So i like marmite! :001_tt2:
> 
> I know, WOOP WOOPP, 2V1!! :001_tt2:





Spaniel mad said:


> How could you hate marmite
> Its delicious


your both off my friend's list now


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> your both off my friend's list now


 How dare you.... We is bestest buddiies though.... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest

I've got good news for you all. I have got a new carer and she starts on Monday.


----------



## lifeizsweet

evening all, came home to a sparkling house today! OH cleaned the entire thing, took him 8 hours. dead impressed with him!


----------



## Baby Bordie

lifeizsweet said:


> evening all, came home to a sparkling house today! OH cleaned the entire thing, took him 8 hours. dead impressed with him!


Lol, Good on him, I bet you treated him welll....  Can he come and do my house? Its a tip....


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I've got good news for you all. I have got a new carer and she starts on Monday.


Thats great news. Hope you get on well with her.



lifeizsweet said:


> evening all, came home to a sparkling house today! OH cleaned the entire thing, took him 8 hours. dead impressed with him!


v jealous. Can you send him over here sometime to do my house please?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Thats great news. Hope you get on well with her.
> 
> v jealous. Can you send him over here sometime to do my house please?


She is lovely. Her name is Debbie. She has a dog. His name is Rox and he is a bull mastiff. He is lovely.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Good on him, I bet you treated him welll....  Can he come and do my house? Its a tip....


Haha well i cooked him dinner!



JoWDC said:


> v jealous. Can you send him over here sometime to do my house please?


I think this was a once in a lifetime thing! Since we moved over a year ago i've never seen him do any housework, I don't think he even knew where the hoover lived till today.

was a lovely surprise though.


----------



## Spaniel mad




----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


>


They are lovely pictures.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Lovely photos  

I still can't believe my co worker tried to blame me for his cock up! My boss was out all day today as well so didn't get a chance to clear it up! bloody nightmare


----------



## lifeizsweet

Whooops duplicate


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Lovely photos
> 
> I still can't believe my co worker tried to blame me for his cock up! My boss was out all day today as well so didn't get a chance to clear it up! bloody nightmare


Make sure you keep on until they know it was his mistake


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Lovely photos
> 
> I still can't believe my co worker tried to blame me for his cock up! My boss was out all day today as well so didn't get a chance to clear it up! bloody nightmare


What happened? (or tell me which page of the thread to read so i can catch up)



Spaniel mad said:


>


I'm guessing it's Storms birthday (i know you did tell us but my memory is shot sometimes).

Happy Birthday Storm. Hope you liked your presents.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> What happened? (or tell me which page of the thread to read so i can catch up)
> 
> I'm guessing it's Storms birthday (i know you did tell us but my memory is shot sometimes).
> 
> Happy Birthday Storm. Hope you liked your presents.


Yeah she is 3 today x


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Make sure you keep on until they know it was his mistake


He's aware of the basic details so i think he's aware it was his mistake, just annoying i couldn't get it cleared up today!



JoWDC said:


> What happened? (or tell me which page of the thread to read so i can catch up)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> A co worker booked a viewing, and didn't show up so the person phoned to complain and he pretty much said it was my fault!
> 
> I didnt even know a viewing was booked! Plus it wasn't my viewing. This is the same bloke that didn't turn up till lunch time the saturday before last too!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Happy Birthday Storm!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Happy Birthday Storm!


She said woof woof thanx


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> He's aware of the basic details so i think he's aware it was his mistake, just annoying i couldn't get it cleared up today!
> 
> 
> 
> JoWDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened? (or tell me which page of the thread to read so i can catch up)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> A co worker booked a viewing, and didn't show up so the person phoned to complain and he pretty much said it was my fault!
> 
> I didnt even know a viewing was booked! Plus it wasn't my viewing. This is the same bloke that didn't turn up till lunch time the saturday before last too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for catching me up. Def agree with Ria, make damned sure they know it wasn't your fault. Surely his name would have been in the diary against the booking?
Click to expand...


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> lifeizsweet said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's aware of the basic details so i think he's aware it was his mistake, just annoying i couldn't get it cleared up today!
> 
> Thanks for catching me up. Def agree with Ria, make damned sure they know it wasn't your fault. Surely his name would have been in the diary against the booking?
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't put it in the diary or write it down anywhere! So i'd have had NO idea a vewing was even booked if it was for me! So hopefully will all get sorted tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

I went out tonight and this man with his dog and kids were walking toward us. He said the dog was called B dog like B dog in snow buddies and his kids named him. The dog was a german shephard and he decided to grab me and pull me on the floor. The owner grabbed him and pulled him of me but the people I was with said to him "you'd better teach your dog to behave." He gave me a bite on my hand the little monkey. His owner said he has never did that before. I'm ok though just the small bite and a cut on my leg and a huge cut on my elbow. The dogs owner apologised.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I went out tonight and this man with his dog and kids were walking toward us. He said the dog was called B dog like B dog in snow buddies and his kids named him. The dog was a german shephard and he decided to grab me and pull me on the floor. The owner grabbed him and pulled him of me but the people I was with said to him "you'd better teach your dog to behave." He gave me a bite on my hand the little monkey. His owner said he has never did that before. I'm ok though just the small bite and a cut on my leg and a huge cut on my elbow. The dogs owner apologised.


You sure your ok? Is your tetanus up to date?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> You sure your ok? Is your tetanus up to date?


Yes everything is fine. We had it checked out at the hospital. I'm ok.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Yes everything is fine. We had it checked out at the hospital. I'm ok.


Thats the main thing.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening ladies!

Love the cake that you did for Storm Ria  Hope she's had a great day!

Hope you get everything sorted tomorrow Linzi

Well I went to work, came home and took the dogs out then fell asleep on the sofa  I NEVER fall asleep in the day!

I've got a sore throat, temperature, I ache all over, I can't eat, got a headache and the sneezes! All in all - I feel s**t 

I need a huggggggggg....... :crying:


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Thats the main thing.


It did hurt but they said I was lucky at the hospital. It is bandaged up meaning I can only type with my one hand. He got my left hand. I'm fine just sore. Very sore.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Love the cake that you did for Storm Ria  Hope she's had a great day!
> 
> Hope you get everything sorted tomorrow Linzi
> 
> Well I went to work, came home and took the dogs out then fell asleep on the sofa  I NEVER fall asleep in the day!
> 
> I've got a sore throat, temperature, I ache all over, I can't eat, got a headache and the sneezes! All in all - I feel s**t
> 
> I need a huggggggggg....... :crying:


Sounds like you've got flu (could it be "the" flu?).

Here's your hug









and another one, cos it will take more than one.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Love the cake that you did for Storm Ria  Hope she's had a great day!
> 
> Hope you get everything sorted tomorrow Linzi
> 
> Well I went to work, came home and took the dogs out then fell asleep on the sofa  I NEVER fall asleep in the day!
> 
> I've got a sore throat, temperature, I ache all over, I can't eat, got a headache and the sneezes! All in all - I feel s**t
> 
> I need a huggggggggg....... :crying:


Thanks Ellie, hope you feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Love the cake that you did for Storm Ria  Hope she's had a great day!
> 
> Hope you get everything sorted tomorrow Linzi
> 
> Well I went to work, came home and took the dogs out then fell asleep on the sofa  I NEVER fall asleep in the day!
> 
> I've got a sore throat, temperature, I ache all over, I can't eat, got a headache and the sneezes! All in all - I feel s**t
> 
> I need a huggggggggg....... :crying:


Yeah shes had a great day.

i said you shouldnt have gone to work. made you worse x


----------



## Guest

Other than the dog attack I'm fine ouchies. It will get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey, Im back....  Just had a great steak roll.... MMMM!


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey, Im back....  Just had a great steak roll.... MMMM!


How are you? I'm ok apart from getting attacked by a dog for no reason.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey, Im back....  Just had a great steak roll.... MMMM!


Ohhh yummy xxxxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> How are you? I'm ok apart from getting attacked by a dog for no reason.


Im good good... HUH? A dog attacked you? When, why and how? And most important are you okay?



Spaniel mad said:


> Ohhh yummy xxxxxx


It was very scrummy.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Im good good... HUH? A dog attacked you? When, why and how? And most important are you okay?
> 
> It was very scrummy.....


Ummm im eating twiglets


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Ummm im eating twiglets


twiglets? What are they?


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Ummm im eating twiglets


You got a party size pack by any chance?


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> You got a party size pack by any chance?


Am i the only one who doesnt know what they are?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> twiglets? What are they?


If you dont know that im not telling you



JoWDC said:


> You got a party size pack by any chance?


yeah lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> If you dont know that im not telling you
> 
> yeah lol


Google will be my friend then! :001_tt2:


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Am i the only one who doesnt know what they are?


You call yourself a marmite lover?

Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to go out tommorrow and get a pack of twiglets and not eat them all in one go.

Seriously - they are addictive.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Sounds like you've got flu (could it be "the" flu?).
> 
> Here's your hug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another one, cos it will take more than one.


Thanks Jo, I feel much better now 



lifeizsweet said:


> Thanks Ellie, hope you feel better tomorrow!


Thanks Linzi



Spaniel mad said:


> i said you shouldnt have gone to work. made you worse x


So you did :001_tt2: :001_tt2: 

Hope you're ok Danielle

And Baby Bordie - famous marmite lover - doesn't know what twiglets are


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> You call yourself a marmite lover?
> 
> Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to go out tommorrow and get a pack of twiglets and not eat them all in one go.
> 
> Seriously - they are addictive.


Addictive aint the word lol


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Im good good... HUH? A dog attacked you? When, why and how? And most important are you okay?
> 
> It was very scrummy.....


I was walking along minding my own buisness and he just jumped on me grabbed my left hand pulled me to the floor and wouldn't let go. The owner pulled him off. It happened this evening at 4.30. I don't know why he did it. I didn't do anything I was just walking along. Yes I'm ok. My left hand is in a bandage.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> You call yourself a marmite lover?
> 
> Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to go out tommorrow and get a pack of twiglets and not eat them all in one go.
> 
> Seriously - they are addictive.


They aint marmite are they?  I will complete my challenge.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie

Classyellie said:


> Thanks Jo, I feel much better now
> 
> Thanks Linzi
> 
> So you did :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> Hope you're ok Danielle
> 
> And Baby Bordie - famous marmite lover - doesn't know what twiglets are


I thought they were just sticks with salt on them?


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Thanks Jo, I feel much better now
> 
> Thanks Linzi
> 
> So you did :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> Hope you're ok Danielle
> 
> And Baby Bordie - famous marmite lover - doesn't know what twiglets are


I'm ok just sore.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> They aint marmite are they?  I will complete my challenge.... :001_tt2:


Get more then 1 packet so you dont have to keep going back lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> I was walking along minding my own buisness and he just jumped on me grabbed my left hand pulled me to the floor and wouldn't let go. The owner pulled him off. It happened this evening at 4.30. I don't know why he did it. I didn't do anything I was just walking along. Yes I'm ok. My left hand is in a bandage.


Oooo, sounds nasty, Im glad you're okay!  Did the owner apologize?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> I thought they were just sticks with salt on them?


PMSl

NO


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Get more then 1 packet so you dont have to keep going back lol


Lol, I will stock up on saturday, and sit with like 30 packets surrounding me, and see if i can do it.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSl
> 
> NO


Lol, Google is wrong! :cursing: What are they?


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Oooo, sounds nasty, Im glad you're okay!  Did the owner apologize?


Yes the owner apologised and said he had never done that before. He had better tell his dog to behave.


----------



## lifeizsweet

hope your okay Danielle.


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> They aint marmite are they?  I will complete my challenge.... :001_tt2:


You do realise the challange is to NOT eat them all in one go, don't you.

when you are doing your homework of course. BTW have you done tonight's?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Google is wrong! :cursing: What are they?


Jacobs Twiglets 150g


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> hope your okay Danielle.


I'm very sore but don't worry.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> You do realise the challange is to NOT eat them all in one go, don't you.
> 
> when you are doing your homework of course. BTW have you done tonight's?


Yep, Thats why im going to have 30 packets... Lol

I have, I just need to finish off my coursework draft for thursday....


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Jacobs Twiglets 150g


They... They tas..... THEY TASTE LIKE MARMITE!!!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> They... They tas..... THEY TASTE LIKE MARMITE!!!!! :drool::drool::drool:


Oh yes

very yummy


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Oh yes
> 
> very yummy


OMG, How did i not know this? They will be like my new baby's.... :001_tt2: Badgers BUM will love them.... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> OMG, How did i not know this? They will be like my new baby's.... :001_tt2: Badgers BUM will love them.... :smilewinkgrin:


I cant believe you havnt had them

I have been eating them for years


----------



## lifeizsweet

jamie is on soon! yay for plus one tellly!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> I cant believe you havnt had them
> 
> I have been eating them for years


I know, Neither can i.....  For years? And you didnt let me now? Tut TUT!


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I cant believe you havnt had them
> 
> I have been eating them for years


Me too. They used to be at all the kids parties in the early 80's. I seem to remember dipping them in coke.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Me too. They used to be at all the kids parties in the early 80's. I seem to remember dipping them in coke.


mmmmm, Marmite an coke! ut:   :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> I know, Neither can i.....  For years? And you didnt let me now? Tut TUT!


I assumed you knew about them

They also do other marmite things now aswell


----------



## francesandjon

OMG Can't believe Baby Bordie didn't know twiglets existed.....clearly the education system these days is lacking in something!

Edit - that makes me sound REALLY old!! lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> I assumed you knew about them
> 
> They also do other marmite things now aswell


Do they? Ive only ever knew of marmite!  Its the good ol' stuff....


----------



## Baby Bordie

francesandjon said:


> OMG Can't believe Baby Bordie didn't know twiglets existed.....clearly the education system these days is lacking in something!
> 
> Edit - that makes me sound REALLY old!! lol


I think there just trying to stop addictions... Lmao


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> I think there just trying to stop addictions... Lmao


I have marmite on my pancakes.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> I think there just trying to stop addictions... Lmao


You need to get out more lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

all this talk of twiglets is making me feel sick. i hate them!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Has any one seen my posts?


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> all this talk of twiglets is making me feel sick. i hate them!


Twiglets

twiglets

Twiglets


----------



## francesandjon

Baby Bordie said:


> I think there just trying to stop addictions... Lmao


It'll never work!


----------



## francesandjon

Right, bedtime! Its hard work making cakes all day! lol

Hope everyone has a nice evening


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Right, bedtime! Its hard work making cakes all day! lol
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice evening


I hope they were scrummy

Nite xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Has any one seen my posts?


what post????


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> what post????


Lmao, Post count..... :001_tt2:


----------



## JoWDC

francesandjon said:


> Right, bedtime! Its hard work making cakes all day! lol
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice evening


Night!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Twiglets
> 
> twiglets
> 
> Twiglets


arghhhh nooooo.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, Post count..... :001_tt2:


Congrats lil bro xxxxxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Congrats lil bro xxxxxxx


Took ya long enough..... :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Took ya long enough..... :001_tt2:


PMSL

Im looking after 17 dogs and 6 cats ya know

hard work lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSL
> 
> Im looking after 17 dogs and 6 cats ya know
> 
> hard work lol


Lol, wasnt only you, all you other people, dont hide away!! :001_tt2:


----------



## JoWDC

Am off for an early(ish) night.

Night all.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, wasnt only you, all you other people, dont hide away!! :001_tt2:


At least i done a thread for ya

i think everyone should give me a green blob for that lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Am off for an early(ish) night.
> 
> Night all.


Night night

Sleep tight


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Am off for an early(ish) night.
> 
> Night all.


Nighty Night Jo!


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, wasnt only you, all you other people, dont hide away!! :001_tt2:


I congratulated you on the main thread. Not my fault if you didn't see it.



Spaniel mad said:


> At least i done a thread for ya
> 
> i think everyone should give me a green blob for that lol


Hmm - will think about it. Think James should be first in line though.

Am def going now.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, wasnt only you, all you other people, dont hide away!! :001_tt2:


congrats on the 4000 posts!



JoWDC said:


> Am off for an early(ish) night.
> 
> Night all.


Night night x


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> I congratulated you on the main thread. Not my fault if you didn't see it.
> 
> Hmm - will think about it. Think James should be first in line though.
> 
> Am def going now.


Lol, I dont mean you people didnt congratulate me, But just didnt realise i hit 4000 until i reminded....


----------



## Guest

I can't wait till Monday. If my internet doesn't speed up. I'm about to give my computer the boot if the internet doesn't speed itself up.


----------



## lifeizsweet

i think im going to call it a night 

speak tomorrow everyone


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> i think im going to call it a night
> 
> speak tomorrow everyone


Nigth night

sleep tight xxx


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> i think im going to call it a night
> 
> speak tomorrow everyone


Me too. I'm off to bed now too nite nite everybody. Speak to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Classyellie

Night night Danielle, Jo, Linzi & Frances
Sweet dreams all xxx

I'm off to bed - god only knows how I've stayed up this late tonight 

Night all xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Night night Danielle, Jo, Linzi & Frances
> Sweet dreams all xxx
> 
> I'm off to bed - god only knows how I've stayed up this late tonight
> 
> Night all xxx


Im off to bed too

Night Ellie xxx


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Im off to bed too
> 
> Night Ellie xxx


How are you today?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

How is everyone today???


----------



## Furia

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> How is everyone today???


good thanks ria, you?
where was u all day yesterday??
my sisters off doing her driving again :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Furia said:


> good thanks ria, you?
> where was u all day yesterday??
> my sisters off doing her driving again :001_tt2:


Yeah im good thanx
I was on here. I dont think you have seen this thread yet lol
im on here most of the time
aww bless her

Gary had his first lesson yesterday


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey all, Im multi tasking here..... Im playing xbox and on here... So will chat laterz when im bored of xbox.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, Im multi tasking here..... Im playing xbox and on here... So will chat laterz when im bored of xbox.


Whos a clever boy then lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> How is everyone today???


I'm very sore today after getting bit yesterday.


----------



## Furia

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah im good thanx
> I was on here. I dont think you have seen this thread yet lol
> im on here most of the time
> aww bless her
> 
> Gary had his first lesson yesterday


nope lol, shes doing really well but roundabouts are somthing shes struggling on her test is friday after 5hrs of drivinga day since monday 

how did he do?


----------



## Furia

danielled said:


> I'm very sore today after getting bit yesterday.


bit??? by???


----------



## Spaniel mad

Furia said:


> nope lol, shes doing really well but roundabouts are somthing shes struggling on her test is friday after 5hrs of drivinga day since monday
> 
> how did he do?


Yeah he did really well. he said he has great clutch control lol


----------



## Classyellie

Morning girls!

I had a lie-in this morning as didn't sleep well at all  I feel no better this morning, in fact worse!  Hey-ho....still dogs to be walked, housework to do 

Awwww Danielle, it will be sore for a bit {{{hugs}}} to you


----------



## Guest

Furia said:


> bit??? by???


A german shephard but there was no reason for him to attack.


----------



## Furia

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah he did really well. he said he has great clutch control lol


lol, great fun 



Classyellie said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> I had a lie-in this morning as didn't sleep well at all  I feel no better this morning, in fact worse!  Hey-ho....still dogs to be walked, housework to do
> 
> Awwww Danielle, it will be sore for a bit {{{hugs}}} to you


awh, have fun walking doggies, i ould have had a lovely lie in till me sister woke me up


----------



## Furia

danielled said:


> A german shephard but there was no reason for him to attack.


ahh how bads the bite??


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> I had a lie-in this morning as didn't sleep well at all  I feel no better this morning, in fact worse!  Hey-ho....still dogs to be walked, housework to do
> 
> Awwww Danielle, it will be sore for a bit {{{hugs}}} to you


Morning

if i was closer i would do it all for you


----------



## Guest

Furia said:


> ahh how bads the bite??


Well it is a bad bite but they said I am one of the lucky ones. ~I told them I don't feel very lucky though. I have to go back next week. The dog grabbed me and tore skin of and then continued to bite harder and harder until the owner pulled him off. He wouldn't let go.


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> I had a lie-in this morning as didn't sleep well at all  I feel no better this morning, in fact worse!  Hey-ho....still dogs to be walked, housework to do
> 
> Awwww Danielle, it will be sore for a bit {{{hugs}}} to you


At the hospital they said it will be sore for a few weeks because of how bad it is but I was lucky because they have seen worse bites of dogs. hank you. Ouchies that hand today.


----------



## Spaniel mad

What do u think of these


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> What do u think of these


OMG! HOW CUTEEE!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> OMG! HOW CUTEEE!!!


One is orange roan and the other choc roan

i really like the choc roan but would happily have them both lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Blooby hell:cursing: My internet is really slow today it's taking me age's to reply


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Blooby hell:cursing: My internet is really slow today it's taking me age's to reply


Mine is slow aswell. I thought it was just my pc


----------



## Spaniel mad

Did you see my thread on my double bargain


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning
> 
> if i was closer i would do it all for you


Awww thanks Ria  If you lived closer we could share Brooke 



Spaniel mad said:


> What do u think of these


Wow!!! Gorgeous!!! I'd have them both! 



Badger's Mum said:


> Blooby hell:cursing: My internet is really slow today it's taking me age's to reply


Hmmm mine's slow today too  Unless it's just PF?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Awww thanks Ria  If you lived closer we could share Brooke
> 
> Wow!!! Gorgeous!!! I'd have them both!
> 
> Hmmm mine's slow today too  Unless it's just PF?


So not only do u want my brooke but you think i should get both these puppies so you could share them aswell?? lol


----------



## brackensmom

Good morning, am at work but bored, so thought i would have a quick look on here, hope you are all well.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> So not only do u want my brooke but you think i should get both these puppies so you could share them aswell?? lol


Hmmm....well....YES!!!! :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Good morning, am at work but bored, so thought i would have a quick look on here, hope you are all well.


Morning

Work is always boring lol



Classyellie said:


> Hmmm....well....YES!!!! :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


Thought so x:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Blooby hell:cursing: My internet is really slow today it's taking me age's to reply


Mine is having a slow day today. Not as slow as last night but slow.


----------



## Classyellie

Right girls I'm off to get ready for work, got to try and look presentable when all I feel like doing is going back to bed!

And yes Ria, I'm still going 

Have a good afternoon and I'll catch you all later


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Right girls I'm off to get ready for work, got to try and look presentable when all I feel like doing is going back to bed!
> 
> And yes Ria, I'm still going
> 
> Have a good afternoon and I'll catch you all later


Try and have a good day see you later


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Right girls I'm off to get ready for work, got to try and look presentable when all I feel like doing is going back to bed!
> 
> And yes Ria, I'm still going
> 
> Have a good afternoon and I'll catch you all later


Ellie you are crazy xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Ellie you are crazy xx


I'm starving all ready what you all having for lunch?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm starving all ready what you all having for lunch?


Hopefully mum will bring me a pasty back from town so i will have that

She best hurry as im starving, not eaten today


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Hopefully mum will bring me a pasty back from town so i will have that
> 
> She best hurry as im starving, not eaten today


I'm going to go and have a rummage


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm starving all ready what you all having for lunch?


I don't know what I'm having.


----------



## kelseye

hello people hows things thought i would join in seems as im boarded lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm going to go and have a rummage


That could be dangerous lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

kelseye said:


> hello people hows things thought i would join in seems as im boarded lol


Hello

Weather is crap today and it is quite a boring day lol

I was considering waking the pups up so i could have a play :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> That could be dangerous lol


 you never know what might happen to me in the kitchen on my own do you.
The food might come to life and eat me


----------



## Guest

I don't believe it mum got mushrooms. Don't know who is going to eat them because she doesn't.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> you never know what might happen to me in the kitchen on my own do you.
> The food might come to life and eat me


OMG so true

if i dont hear back in 10 mins i will send an ambulance round to you lol


----------



## kelseye

have you got a puppys then? is saw this beautfull bitch puppy in the vets the otherday she was so cute.....
weather is poop here to it just keeps putting me of doing the garden lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Hello
> 
> Weather is crap today and it is quite a boring day lol
> 
> I was considering waking the pups up so i could have a play :001_tt2:


How are the pups?


----------



## Spaniel mad

kelseye said:


> have you got a puppys then? is saw this beautfull bitch puppy in the vets the otherday she was so cute.....
> weather is poop here to it just keeps putting me of doing the garden lol


Yeah my Springer had 11 puppies 3 weeks ago



danielled said:


> How are the pups?


They are great, geting abour loads and eating well


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> OMG so true
> 
> if i dont hear back in 10 mins i will send an ambulance round to you lol


Good thinking


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Good thinking


I fancy a nice bug juicy burger ummmmmmmmmmm

have you ever tried the Big tasty from Mcdonalds??


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah my Springer had 11 puppies 3 weeks ago
> 
> They are great, geting abour loads and eating well


Glad the pups are doing great. The weather is ok here. Mum bought mushrooms but don't know who is going to eat them because she doesn't.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Glad the pups are doing great. The weather is ok here. Mum bought mushrooms but don't know who is going to eat them because she doesn't.


i love mushrooms


----------



## kelseye

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah my Springer had 11 puppies 3 weeks ago
> 
> They are great, geting abour loads and eating well


i love them dogs what time shall i come round  lol i wish i could have a doggie of my own but carnt cuz of oh doggie


----------



## bird

Spaniel mad said:


> I fancy a nice bug juicy burger ummmmmmmmmmm
> 
> have you ever tried the Big tasty from Mcdonalds??


We made our own burgers last night, tasted better than anything you can buy. :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I fancy a nice bug juicy burger ummmmmmmmmmm
> 
> have you ever tried the Big tasty from Mcdonalds??


Yeah i had one the other day with a big mac as well:blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

kelseye said:


> i love them dogs what time shall i come round  lol i wish i could have a doggie of my own but carnt cuz of oh doggie


aww i have 17 dogs here in total lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah i had one the other day with a big mac as well:blushing:


I love em lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

My lunch is here so im off for a bit

speak soon


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah i had one the other day with a big mac as well:blushing:


Not keen on the burgers, prefer chicken legend with salsa.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Not keen on the burgers, prefer chicken legend with salsa.


Oh has that i have to help him eat it though


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Not keen on the burgers, prefer chicken legend with salsa.


I can't have the nuggets from macdonalds.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Spaniel mad said:


> My lunch is here so im off for a bit
> 
> speak soon


Umm that was soooo yummy


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Umm that was soooo yummy


I had a sausage roll and some soup I'm still hungry! winter's defo comming


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I had a sausage roll and some soup I'm still hungry! winter's defo comming


I love big soup in the winter yum

I was going to make my own soupy type thing with chicken thighs in a chicken stock with veg


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hi all, I'm back from xbox.... Lol How you all?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi all, I'm back from xbox.... Lol How you all?


Im good

Hows you?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Im good
> 
> Hows you?


Im alright, Bit of a headache......


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Im alright, Bit of a headache......


I'm ok. I had to have the bandage changed. The bite bled a bit but they said it wil sometimes. It didn't bleed alot just a tiny bit. It's behaving now. Will somebody tell my weirdo pleco to behave? He is trying my patience today. The pleco is called Nemo.


----------



## kelseye

Baby Bordie said:


> Im alright, Bit of a headache......


do you play online? what games?


----------



## Baby Bordie

kelseye said:


> do you play online? what games?


Yep, I do, I play halo 3, cod 5 and cod 4.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Im alright, Bit of a headache......


You poor thing try and have a sleep


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Yep, I do, I play halo 3


But that's a 16+ :001_tt2:


----------



## kelseye

Baby Bordie said:


> Yep, I do, I play halo 3, cod 5 and cod 4.....


cool my oh plays aswell


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> You poor thing try and have a sleep


I wont be able to sleep now!  Whatever happens, Tomorrow im going to school! I have a geography trip and a good drama lesson.


----------



## Baby Bordie

kelseye said:


> cool my oh plays aswell


Does he? What games?



Pleccy said:


> But that's a 16+ :001_tt2:


Oh well, I can be 16 for the time im playing.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> I wont be able to sleep now!  Whatever happens, Tomorrow im going to school! I have a geography trip and a good drama lesson.


Lol shaw your'll be fine tomorrow


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im in love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Im in love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


With those two dogs? I would be in love aswell.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

piggybaker said:


> Ok major change of subject I really want another baby and everyone being family doesn't want me to.
> 
> Now i am married with 2 children all ready, i have had an op for a broken back and the doctor has adviced it probable would be best if i didn't but its not a complete no no,
> 
> I know my mum just wants the best for me but at what point should i not feel guilty about making my own desicions!
> 
> Has anyone have this issue with there mother /father being to interfering.


Sorry i cant help but hope somone can x


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> With those two dogs? I would be in love aswell.....


Them and

Storm puppies

I was just sat in with them and they are alll sooooo cute, they are barking and growling now and they love cuddles


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Them and
> 
> Storm puppies
> 
> I was just sat in with them and they are alll sooooo cute, they are barking and growling now and they love cuddles


Awww, It must be amazing! Is that your first litter?


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Them and
> 
> Storm puppies
> 
> I was just sat in with them and they are alll sooooo cute, they are barking and growling now and they love cuddles


I've lost my confidence around dogs now. I see a dog now and back away. The pups are cute I have seen the pictures and they are lovely.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hi all you website experts! Is there anyway that you can see where i can make my website better? OllieTheSheltie


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Awww, It must be amazing! Is that your first litter?


No this is our 4th but its the biggest and having a big litter and a litter there is a difference. Its amazing just watching them all.

Maybe i should try and get my web cam on one day so you can all watch.


----------



## kelseye

Baby Bordie said:


> Does he? What games?
> 
> Oh well, I can be 16 for the time im playing.


kane and lynch halo gears of war loads of games hes got more then 150 games and 3 xboxes well one elite is mine lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi all you website experts! Is there anyway that you can see where i can make my website better? OllieTheSheltie


Your website is fine x


----------



## Baby Bordie

kelseye said:


> kane and lynch halo gears of war loads of games hes got more then 150 games and 3 xboxes well one elite is mine lol


Lol 3?????          I have an elite!  Whats his or your gamertag?



Spaniel mad said:


> Your website is fine x


I just think it feels empty.... It might be fine, But i want it to be amazing!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol 3?????          I have an elite!  Whats his or your gamertag?
> 
> I just think it feels empty.... It might be fine, But i want it to be amazing!


have a look at mine loadsapaws1 you might get some ideas


----------



## Baby Bordie

I think the website will be better when i go to the show on the 10th, And when i actually get my pup!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> I think the website will be better when i go to the show on the 10th, And when i actually get my pup!


yeah getting the pup is always the best bit


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah getting the pup is always the best bit


Yep, I just wanted to make a website, so its a memory....  So i have been prepared ect.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Yep, I just wanted to make a website, so its a memory....  So i have been prepared ect.....


I think it was an excellent idea


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> I think it was an excellent idea


 Thanks, I might make another question, and then people can answer it then, Brb.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

Wonder how poor Jack is, And Michelle, She must be shattered!!!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

There its been updated, Have a quick look at the questions.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Wonder how poor Jack is, And Michelle, She must be shattered!!!!


I was wondering how Jack and Michelle are too.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Wonder how poor Jack is, And Michelle, She must be shattered!!!!


Must be horrible for her to see him like that


----------



## Baby Bordie

I was also wondering the same, I hope he is fine.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> There its been updated, Have a quick look at the questions.


Looking good x


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Must be horrible for her to see him like that


I know how she feels. I got a back injury a few years ago. It's a long story.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I know how she feels. I got a back injury a few years ago. It's a long story.


But you dont know how she feels seeing her son laying there not knowing whats going to happen as your not a mum


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Must be horrible for her to see him like that


Yeah she did say she'd txt me sometime I'll let you know if i hear from her.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah she did say she'd txt me sometime I'll let you know if i hear from her.


yes please do

I was pming her last nite and she is taking it really hard. She wanted to stay with him but he wanted his grandad there with him which made me cry when she told me


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> But you dont know how she feels seeing her son laying there not knowing whats going to happen as your not a mum


Ok your right I'm not a mum but I do know how hard it is for her as my mum went through the same thing with me.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Yep, If any hears from her, Please tell unless she states not to tell!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im watching Pretty Woman


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Must be horrible for her to see him like that





Spaniel mad said:


> yes please do
> 
> I was pming her last nite and she is taking it really hard. She wanted to stay with him but he wanted his grandad there with him which made me cry when she told me


Yeah i know poor love, But i think he was thinking of his Mum. He know's she hasn't been well lately



Baby Bordie said:


> Yep, If any hears from her, Please tell unless she states not to tell!


James i'm shaw she'd want you to know.

Wish i lived closer to her so i could help her. But it sound's like her Mum and Dad are good


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah i know poor love, But i think he was thinking of his Mum. He know's she hasn't been well lately
> 
> James i'm shaw she'd want you to know.
> 
> Wish i lived closer to her so i could help her. But it sound's like her Mum and Dad are good


yeah she said that he loves his grandad. She knows we are thinking of her and the puppies sent her loads of hugs and licks :001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie

Im sure she will post when shes ready, Shes obviously to busy with all the things going one!


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah i know poor love, But i think he was thinking of his Mum. He know's she hasn't been well lately
> 
> James i'm shaw she'd want you to know.
> 
> Wish i lived closer to her so i could help her. But it sound's like her Mum and Dad are good


I wish I lived closer to her to. When I heard I just wanted to give her a hug.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Im sure she will post when shes ready, Shes obviously to busy with all the things going one!


Yes she's probly still at the hospital



Spaniel mad said:


> yeah she said that he loves his grandad. She knows we are thinking of her and the puppies sent her loads of hugs and licks :001_tt2:


Yeah bless her


----------



## Furia

Im off to do the washing and sort stuff for car boot, and hoover and at 7 our last babycat is being viewed and saturday shes off 
molly is being spayed soon too


----------



## Spaniel mad

Furia said:


> Im off to do the washing and sort stuff for car boot, and hoover and at 7 our last babycat is being viewed and saturday shes off
> molly is being spayed soon too


Aww im glad all my cats are spayed now so no more little surprises


----------



## Furia

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww im glad all my cats are spayed now so no more little surprises


lol yeah molly is the last one 
all the boys are done too


----------



## Badger's Mum

Right i'm off for a while see you later


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Right i'm off for a while see you later


See you 2nite for a drink or 2 or 3 or 4


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> Right i'm off for a while see you later


I know where your offf.....  You're off to have some MARMITE! :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> See you 2nite for a drink or 2 or 3 or 4


Yeah i could do with a drink tonight



Baby Bordie said:


> I know where your offf.....  You're off to have some MARMITE! :001_tt2:


you nasty boy


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> I know where your offf.....  You're off to have some MARMITE! :001_tt2:


That was a bit cheeky of you haha.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> That was a bit cheeky of you haha.


Lol, I can be when i want to be... Rawrrrr... :ihih:


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, I can be when i want to be... Rawrrrr... :ihih:


Yes but you make me laugh.


----------



## animallover111

Hey everyone.....well i have been sent home from the hospital....brogan has gone out to play....and my head is going 100milesw an hour so though i would come and say hi.....


----------



## Guest

There is another update on Michelle's thread about Jack guys. Just noticed I'm going to look now.


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> Hey everyone.....well i have been sent home from the hospital....brogan has gone out to play....and my head is going 100milesw an hour so though i would come and say hi.....


You ok? I have been worried today.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> There is another update on Michelle's thread about Jack guys. Just noticed I'm going to look now.


Hi danielle im here...BOO.....


----------



## Baby Bordie

animallover111 said:


> Hi danielle im here...BOO.....


Hi, I hope Jack is good?


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> Hi danielle im here...BOO.....


Hello Boo. I hope your ok. We have been thinking about you and Jack.


----------



## animallover111

danielled said:


> You ok? I have been worried today.


to be honest danielle....i cant get my head round everything..it doesnt seem real.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Hey everyone.....well i have been sent home from the hospital....brogan has gone out to play....and my head is going 100milesw an hour so though i would come and say hi.....


Hi

How are you??


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> to be honest danielle....i cant get my head round everything..it doesnt seem real.....


Remember if you want to talk then you have my email as well as sending me a pm. I'm here for you when you need me.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Yer, As Danielle said, im here to, Not to sure if you would like to pm me about anything, But if you do, Im heree....


----------



## animallover111

im ok....just cant believe how my world has been turned up side down....yesterday everything was fine and today i have spent the day washing,feeding my son.....just feels unreal....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> im ok....just cant believe how my world has been turned up side down....yesterday everything was fine and today i have spent the day washing,feeding my son.....just feels unreal....


Hes a lucky boy to have you as a Mum x


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi
> 
> How are you??





danielled said:


> Remember if you want to talk then you have my email as well as sending me a pm. I'm here for you when you need me.





Baby Bordie said:


> Yer, As Danielle said, im here to, Not to sure if you would like to pm me about anything, But if you do, Im heree....


thanks you lot....to be honest i dont know what to do with myself....i would much rather be with jack....but everyone said it would be best to bring brogan home.....though she has gone out to play......


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> thanks you lot....to be honest i dont know what to do with myself....i would much rather be with jack....but everyone said it would be best to bring brogan home.....though she has gone out to play......


I expect brogan doesnt know what to do with herself so maybe best if she does go out with friends


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Hes a lucky boy to have you as a Mum x


thanks...though whats happened has made me realise alsorts.....im really lucky to have jack and brogan too...xxxx


----------



## Furia

Spaniel mad said:


> I expect brogan doesnt know what to do with herself so maybe best if she does go out with friends


i remember mybrother being in hospital and i was so scared but still went out to play pmsl


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> im ok....just cant believe how my world has been turned up side down....yesterday everything was fine and today i have spent the day washing,feeding my son.....just feels unreal....


You sure ok?


----------



## Baby Bordie

animallover111 said:


> thanks you lot....to be honest i dont know what to do with myself....i would much rather be with jack....but everyone said it would be best to bring brogan home.....though she has gone out to play......


Brogan is probably trying to get distracted... I bet she is worried to.


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> thanks...though whats happened has made me realise alsorts.....im really lucky to have jack and brogan too...xxxx


They sound like really great kids x


----------



## Spaniel mad

I need to go and feed the doggies

Wont be long x


----------



## animallover111

yeah im glad she is out playing..wouldnt like her to be sat here worrying....right im going to take the dogs for a walk.....thank you again everyone....i remember reading a thread on here and some members said people on forums are not real friends....but you lot are a bunch of very specail people....thanks for everything everyone...speak soon...xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> yeah im glad she is out playing..wouldnt like her to be sat here worrying....right im going to take the dogs for a walk.....thank you again everyone....i remember reading a thread on here and some members said people on forums are not real friends....but you lot are a bunch of very specail people....thanks for everything everyone...speak soon...xxxx


Have a nice walk xxxxx

You are also a great friend xx


----------



## Baby Bordie

animallover111 said:


> yeah im glad she is out playing..wouldnt like her to be sat here worrying....right im going to take the dogs for a walk.....thank you again everyone....i remember reading a thread on here and some members said people on forums are not real friends....but you lot are a bunch of very specail people....thanks for everything everyone...speak soon...xxxx


Have a great walk, I wont be on here anymore, But if you want to speak to me, add me on msn on [email protected] 
You are a great friend indeed, and i hope i am one to....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

How is everyone??


----------



## Spaniel mad

There is nothing on the tele and it seems there in no one on here tonight either.

Maybe i should just sit here and talk to myself :001_tt2:


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone??


I'm pretty good, only ten days left to wait now until Inca is by my side. I really can't wait, too excited! I have had an alright day, so happy it's already the middle of the week and have only had 3 pieces of homework this week so far. Plus, on Friday I am baking in food then going to see FAME with two of my friends after school! 


Spaniel mad said:


> There is nothing on the tele and it seems there in no one on here tonight either.
> 
> Maybe i should just sit here and talk to myself :001_tt2:


No I'll talk to you tonight I'm here, and I know TV is boring tonight I was sitting waiting for Eastenders then I remembered that it is Wednesday .


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> I'm pretty good, only ten days left to wait now until Inca is by my side. I really can't wait, too excited! I have had an alright day, so happy it's already the middle of the week and have only had 3 pieces of homework this week so far. Plus, on Friday I am baking in food then going to see FAME with two of my friends after school!
> 
> No I'll talk to you tonight I'm here, and I know TV is boring tonight I was sitting waiting for Eastenders then I remembered that it is Wednesday .


Aww exciting aint it.

PMSL could do with eastenders tonight lol


----------



## Inca's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww exciting aint it.
> 
> PMSL could do with eastenders tonight lol


Same, seems the night is dragging on for me because I'm fitting in so much tonight :lol:.

Fame, I'm gonna live forever! :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Inca's Mum said:


> Same, seems the night is dragging on for me because I'm fitting in so much tonight :lol:.
> 
> Fame, I'm gonna live forever! :001_tt2:


Me and my sister want to see that, not sure when i will have time with the pups though and its her 19th birthday tomorrow aswell


----------



## brackensmom

hi, how are you doing, just having a quick catch up on things as i wasnt about last night, shame about Jack (Michelle son) just caught thread on him.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> hi, how are you doing, just having a quick catch up on things as i wasnt about last night, shame about Jack (Michelle son) just caught thread on him.


Evening

Im bored lol

yeah but luckily he seems to be picking up


----------



## Badger's Mum

Right i'm back now what have i missed?


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> Right i'm back now what have i missed?


evening Christine, i have only just come on and having catch up,


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Right i'm back now what have i missed?


Only me lol


----------



## brackensmom

yes very quiet on here tonight


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> yes very quiet on here tonight


It deffo is

Where is everyone????????????


----------



## Karsie

hi guys

can i come join in? im very bored to...


----------



## Spaniel mad

Karsie said:


> hi guys
> 
> can i come join in? im very bored to...


of course you can

i think everyone is bored today


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> evening Christine, i have only just come on and having catch up,


I'm trying to but my hand's are so cold i'm trying to warm them up on my coffee



Spaniel mad said:


> Only me lol


well you new that



Spaniel mad said:


> It deffo is
> 
> Where is everyone????????????


They're on a forum night out and forgot to ask us :blushing:


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone. Taking advantage of OH being away and watching Pretty Woman on tv (haven't seen it in ages).

How are you all tonight?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm trying to but my hand's are so cold i'm trying to warm them up on my coffee
> 
> well you new that
> 
> They're on a forum night out and forgot to ask us :blushing:


maybe they thought we would be too good for them lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. Taking advantage of OH being away and watching Pretty Woman on tv (haven't seen it in ages).
> 
> How are you all tonight?


We watched that earlier lol

Im bored


----------



## Karsie

Whats everyone been up to today then?


----------



## Karsie

Spaniel mad said:


> We watched that earlier lol
> 
> Im bored


you could always entertain us with some more pics of that gorgeous puppies of yourss...or with some of Brooke & Streams antics


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> maybe they thought we would be too good for them lol


Lol i never thought of that


----------



## Spaniel mad

Karsie said:


> you could always entertain us with some more pics of that gorgeous puppies of yourss...or with some of Brooke & Streams antics


OK then

Give me 5 mins


----------



## Badger's Mum

Karsie said:


> you could always entertain us with some more pics of that gorgeous puppies of yourss...or with some of Brooke & Streams antics


That's a good idea


----------



## Cazza1974

Have had a normal day. Did jobs and watched a DVD with my oldest daughter because she has been off school ill. Played with the kitted too.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> We watched that earlier lol
> 
> Im bored


Not much on tv is there, apart from Masterchef in 5 mins which i am recording. No chance of me being bored, i need to do prep for Guides tomorrow.


----------



## Karsie

Spaniel mad said:


> OK then
> 
> Give me 5 mins


woohoo 

looks at watch...

tick...tick...tick...


----------



## brackensmom

Cazza1974 said:


> Have had a normal day. Did jobs and watched a DVD with my oldest daughter because she has been off school ill. Played with the kitted too.


Hi, what DVD you watch, my daughter also not well been off school all week so far and dont think she will be going tomorrow either.



JoWDC said:


> Not much on tv is there, apart from Masterchef in 5 mins which i am recording. No chance of me being bored, i need to do prep for Guides tomorrow.


TV is rubbish tonight, what you doing for guides tomorrow?


----------



## Classyellie

Yay!!!! Yes, yes, yes!!!!

I've made it!!!


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> TV is rubbish tonight, what you doing for guides tomorrow?


We are having a "Chill Out" night which they are supposed to bring stuff along for (massages etc). The only thing i have agreed to take is my cd player and Zero 7 cd (which I played at camp when i was seriously stressed out).


----------



## Inca's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Yay!!!! Yes, yes, yes!!!!
> 
> I've made it!!!


:smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## brackensmom

Classyellie said:


> Yay!!!! Yes, yes, yes!!!!
> 
> I've made it!!!


hi Elllis, how are you?


JoWDC said:


> We are having a "Chill Out" night which they are supposed to bring stuff along for (massages etc). The only thing i have agreed to take is my cd player and Zero 7 cd (which I played at camp when i was seriously stressed out).


Sounds good night, wish i was coming


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> thanks...though whats happened has made me realise alsorts.....im really lucky to have jack and brogan too...xxxx


You're a great Mum Michelle and you're doing a great job with Jack and Brogan. They are very lucky to have a Mum like you xxxxx



animallover111 said:


> yeah im glad she is out playing..wouldnt like her to be sat here worrying....right im going to take the dogs for a walk.....thank you again everyone....i remember reading a thread on here and some members said people on forums are not real friends....but you lot are a bunch of very specail people....thanks for everything everyone...speak soon...xxxx


You're very special Michelle, and a great friend xxxxx



Inca's Mum said:


> :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:


Lol....I was determined to get on!  



brackensmom said:


> hi Elllis, how are you?


Ooooh a new name.....I like it! :001_tt2: 

I'm good thanks now I've managed to get here!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right are u ready for pics??


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Right are u ready for pics??


Yes!!! Get on with it!


----------



## brackensmom

[

Ooooh a new name.....I like it! :001_tt2: 

I'm good thanks now I've managed to get here![/QUOTE]

he he, and i havent even been drinking tonight,  you had a busy day


----------



## Cazza1974

Hi, what DVD you watch, my daughter also not well been off school all week so far and dont think she will be going tomorrow either.


We watched The Devil wears Prada. It was a toss up between that and Dirty Dancing and that was on the other night so...

I hope your daughter will be ok. Looks like Grace will be heading back to school tomorrow though : )


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Right are u ready for pics??


yeah more pics please be great,


----------



## Karsie

Spaniel mad said:


> Right are u ready for pics??


yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## Spaniel mad




----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Yay!!!! Yes, yes, yes!!!!
> 
> I've made it!!!


Hi Ellie............


----------



## Classyellie

brackensmom said:


> he he, and i havent even been drinking tonight,  you had a busy day


I'm full of the flu but have been to work this afternoon - haven't been able to get on here all evening yet FB was fine


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Hi Ellie............


Hi Jo 

You had a good day? x


----------



## brackensmom

awwwwwwwwww soooooooo cute, feeling broody again now.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> I'm full of the flu but have been to work this afternoon - haven't been able to get on here all evening yet FB was fine


Silly girl - you should be at home resting, not going to work. When my cold gets worse (if it ever comes out properly) i'm def staying at home (even if it means working from here) - i hate going on the train/ tube when i feel really crap. Knowing my luck it will be Saturday.


----------



## JoWDC

Love the piccies Ria - they are all soooo cute. May even beat some of the kitten piccies that i go "googly eyes" over.


----------



## JoWDC

Has anyone heard from Michelle. I didn't see the thread until 'bout 15 mins ago.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im glad you like the pics

I spoke to Michelle earlier. She was going up to the hospital to be with Jack


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


>


Awwww cuteness overload! Great pics Ria - and my Brooke is there too :001_wub:



JoWDC said:


> Silly girl - you should be at home resting, not going to work. When my cold gets worse (if it ever comes out properly) i'm def staying at home (even if it means working from here) - i hate going on the train/ tube when i feel really crap. Knowing my luck it will be Saturday.


I know I should be staying at home but I've got next week off and I'd feel so guilty not going in :blushing: Mind you it's definitely getting worse - I'll probably spend all next week recovering!


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Im glad you like the pics
> 
> I spoke to Michelle earlier. She was going up to the hospital to be with Jack


How is Jack? I'll have to pop over to her thread now that I've managed to get here at last


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> How is Jack? I'll have to pop over to her thread now that I've managed to get here at last


He had a scan and has broken both arms bless him

She is really worried


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> He had a scan and has broken both arms bless him
> 
> She is really worried


Just been onto her thread. Poor Jack and Michelle and what an awful accident. It's no wonder she's worried. She's going to have a lot to cope with in the coming weeks poor love


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Just been onto her thread. Poor Jack and Michelle and what an awful accident. It's no wonder she's worried. She's going to have a lot to cope with in the coming weeks poor love


she certainly is


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Just been onto her thread. Poor Jack and Michelle and what an awful accident. It's no wonder she's worried. She's going to have a lot to cope with in the coming weeks poor love


just heard from her Jack's asleep, I've told her to try and get some rest as well.bless her!I told her we're all thinking of them both


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> just heard from her Jack's asleep, I've told her to try and get some rest as well.bless her!I told her we're all thinking of them both


Just read her thread. Kids eh, hopefully he'll be back to his bouncing best in a couple of months.


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> just heard from her Jack's asleep, I've told her to try and get some rest as well.bless her!I told her we're all thinking of them both


oh thanks for update Christine, good that jack is asleep, lets hope michelle will also be able to get some rest.


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> just heard from her Jack's asleep, I've told her to try and get some rest as well.bless her!I told her we're all thinking of them both


Thanks for letting us know Christine. 
I hope Michelle will be able to get some sleep too x


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> just heard from her Jack's asleep, I've told her to try and get some rest as well.bless her!I told her we're all thinking of them both


Thanks for the update Christine. Hope she does manage to get some rest.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Just read her thread. Kids eh, hopefully he'll be back to his bouncing best in a couple of months.


Yeah i'm shaw he will.



brackensmom said:


> oh thanks for update Christine, good that jack is asleep, lets hope michelle will also be able to get some rest.





Classyellie said:


> Thanks for letting us know Christine.
> I hope Michelle will be able to get some sleep too x


No problem's. It's time's like this i wish we all lived near each other


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> just heard from her Jack's asleep, I've told her to try and get some rest as well.bless her!I told her we're all thinking of them both


Im glad hes asleep and your right she really should sleep herself


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> It's time's like this i wish we all lived near each other


Me too but at least we can give her cyber support and she knows we all care


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Me too but at least we can give her cyber support and she knows we all care


yeah she does


----------



## JoWDC

Its accidents like these that make me really grateful for my health, but make me feel helpless at the same time as i know that there is nothing i can do to help Michelle out other than send moral support.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Its accidents like these that make me really grateful for my health, but make me feel helpless at the same time as i know that there is nothing i can do to help Michelle out other than send moral support.


Hi Jo sorry i keep missing you out. Yeah i know what you mean.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Hi Jo sorry i keep missing you out. Yeah i know what you mean.


No worries Christine - it's too easy to do when there are so many messages flying around.


----------



## Guest

I have been out to youth club. I couldn't concentrate though.


----------



## Classyellie

Night ladies

I'm fully dosed up and off to bed to try and get some sleep - I must be ill as I'm never in bed before midnight! 

Sweet dreams all xxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Night ladies
> 
> I'm fully dosed up and off to bed to try and get some sleep - I must be ill as I'm never in bed before midnight!
> 
> Sweet dreams all xxxxx


Night Ellie xxxx


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Night ladies
> 
> I'm fully dosed up and off to bed to try and get some sleep - I must be ill as I'm never in bed before midnight!
> 
> Sweet dreams all xxxxx


Night Ellie - hope you are feeling better tomorrow. DOn't feel guilty about not going into work - i'm betting they'd prefer you to stay at home with your germs anyway.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Night all, Havent really spoken on here today, been a bit busy and sick....
Its been a tiring and stressful day, so im off... Nighty Night!


----------



## JoWDC

Doh! - i am sooo stupid. Didn't think there was anything to watch, so caught up on Masterchef after the film finished BUT completely forgot about Ugly Betty. Bit of luck thats on record as well.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Night all, Havent really spoken on here today, been a bit busy and sick....
> Its been a tiring and stressful day, so im off... Nighty Night!


All will be better tomorrow lil bro xxx

Night xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Doh! - i am sooo stupid. Didn't think there was anything to watch, so caught up on Masterchef after the film finished BUT completely forgot about Ugly Betty. Bit of luck thats on record as well.


havnt seen ugly betty in ages


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Night all, Havent really spoken on here today, been a bit busy and sick....
> Its been a tiring and stressful day, so im off... Nighty Night!


Night James - here's a hug for bedtime.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> havnt seen ugly betty in ages


Never watched the first series but got into it part way through the second series. Its good "turn off your brain" entertainment.


----------



## Guest

Is anybody else bored?


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Is anybody else bored?


Yup - but i'm about to go to bed (sorry) 'cos i have to be up and out early in the morning.

So, i'm going to say night all to everyone. Won't be on until late tomorrow night as i don't usually get in from Guides until 'bout 9.30.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Yup - but i'm about to go to bed (sorry) 'cos i have to be up and out early in the morning.
> 
> So, i'm going to say night all to everyone. Won't be on until late tomorrow night as i don't usually get in from Guides until 'bout 9.30.


Nite nite

sleep tight xx


----------



## Guest

I'm feeling down again. What is wrong with me?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Good morning everyone. Hop your all ok today


----------



## Furia

Badger's Mum said:


> Good morning everyone. Hop your all ok today


Morning 
im ok thanks you??


----------



## brackensmom

Morning Christine & Steph, hope you both ok, i am at work but covering reception so get chance for a quick catch up on here.


----------



## Furia

brackensmom said:


> Morning Christine & Steph, hope you both ok, i am at work but covering reception so get chance for a quick catch up on here.


hah, naughtynaughty lol

on PF while ya working 
have a good day


----------



## bird

Good Morning We is fine today, Alfs on short walks as looks like hes hurt his leg charging thru the woods.  Good job hubs is off with me, he's walking Arnie down to the fields etc for his run while I'm taking Alf for a short trip round the block to make sure he dont overstretch himself. He's not going be happy when he realises he's not going the woods.


----------



## Furia

bird said:


> Good Morning We is fine today, Alfs on short walks as looks like hes hurt his leg charging thru the woods.  Good job hubs is off with me, he's walking Arnie down to the fields etc for his run while I'm taking Alf for a short trip round the block to make sure he dont overstretch himself. He's not going be happy when he realises he's not going the woods.


aww at least he hasnt cut himself, cassie did that dwice it was awful
he'll be back to himself soon


----------



## jamezacer

Hi all just a quick message to say i will be posting pics of my lovely dog for all to see .


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

Its my sisters birthday today

Bless her x

How is everyone???


----------



## Classyellie

Morning all!

Managed to walk the dogs - slowly! Good job I've only got little dogs that don't need endless walks  I've been a naughty girl so I've been told :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Managed to walk the dogs - slowly! Good job I've only got little dogs that don't need endless walks  I've been a naughty girl so I've been told :blushing:


You are a naughty girl for going out when you are ill


----------



## Badger's Mum

Just to let you all know. Michelle is going to try and txt me when she's seen the Dr, I said i'll pass the on any news you al on here


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Just to let you all know. Michelle is going to try and txt me when she's seen the Dr, I said i'll pass the on any news you al on here


Yes please do also pm me in case i miss it as might be out later xx


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> You are a naughty girl for going out when you are ill


Lol....well the dogs still need their walks!  



Badger's Mum said:


> Just to let you all know. Michelle is going to try and txt me when she's seen the Dr, I said i'll pass the on any news you al on here


Thanks Christine  Could you please pm me as I may go into work this afternoon x


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Lol....well the dogs still need their walks!
> 
> Thanks Christine  Could you please pm me as I may go into work this afternoon x


I meant going to work


----------



## Furia

ive lost track of this conversation so... NEW SUBJECT?! 

on windows live news some 10yr old girl put her granny on ebay


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> I meant going to work


Lol....I know! :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## kittykat

Furia said:


> ive lost track of this conversation so... NEW SUBJECT?!
> 
> on windows live news some 10yr old girl put her granny on ebay


lol I wonder if shes had any bids yet  lol


----------



## Furia

kittykat said:


> lol I wonder if shes had any bids yet  lol


rofl she did actualy get quite a few offers


----------



## kittykat

Furia said:


> rofl she did actualy get quite a few offers


Noooooooooooooooo  Some people eh?  lol


----------



## Furia

kittykat said:


> Noooooooooooooooo  Some people eh?  lol


well they wanted an annoying but cuddly granny  :lol:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Furia said:


> well they wanted an annoying but cuddly granny  :lol:


They can have mine then lol


----------



## Furia

Spaniel mad said:


> They can have mine then lol


:lol:  ebay took it down because it is "human trafficing" pmsl


----------



## kittykat

lol lol Its amazing what stuff gets put on there!! & people bid on them!! I once saw a fish & chip wrapper and it had 4 bids lol


----------



## Classyellie

kittykat said:


> lol lol Its amazing what stuff gets put on there!! & people bid on them!! I once saw a fish & chip wrapper and it had 4 bids lol


 

I want to adopt a granny :blushing:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> I want to adopt a granny :blushing:


If you buy me nice thing's you can adopt me


----------



## kittykat

Classyellie said:


> I want to adopt a granny :blushing:


Hmmm I'm tempted to take a look now lol .......


----------



## Guest

Morning everybody. How are you all.


----------



## Furia

danielled said:


> Morning everybody. How are you all.


morning danielle feeling any better?


----------



## kittykat

How you feeling now?


----------



## Guest

Furia said:


> morning danielle feeling any better?


I've spoken to the doctor and you were right. It is depression. He has given me medication for it. He said he has never seen a case a bad as mine.


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> If you buy me nice thing's you can adopt me





kittykat said:


> Hmmm I'm tempted to take a look now lol .......


You're nowhere near old enough  



danielled said:


> Morning everybody. How are you all.


Morning Danielle, how are you today?


----------



## Furia

danielled said:


> I've spoken to the doctor and you were right. It is depression. He has given me medication for it. He said he has never seen a case a bad as mine.


im glad you got some help and hope you do feel better for it


----------



## Guest

Furia said:


> im glad you got some help and hope you do feel better for it


Yes I do fee better now I have got some help. Problem sorted. Now I just need to tell the family to behave haha.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> You're nowhere near old enough   Look if i get nice thing's I'll be as old as you want


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I've spoken to the doctor and you were right. It is depression. He has given me medication for it. He said he has never seen a case a bad as mine.


Pleased to hear that you got some help Danielle. You've had a bad time lately so it's no wonder you're feeling down {{{hugs}}}


----------



## lifeizsweet

Hello everyone! What have I missed?


I'm baking a cake today for OH's gran's birthday, how lovely am i?


----------



## JANICE199

*A quick hi to everyone as i'll probably get chucked off the net shortly.Hope you are all keeping up the good work.*


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Hello everyone! What have I missed?
> 
> I'm baking a cake today for OH's gran's birthday, how lovely am i?


Morning Linzi

Speaking of grannys....


----------



## francesandjon

Morning everyone! (please note I haven't just got up, i've been busy emailling!)

How is everyone?

I was very pleased to log onto facebook a few mins ago to see that Koda has been chosen as 'dog of the month' on a group I joined - UK companion & fun dog shows.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *A quick hi to everyone as i'll probably get chucked off the net shortly.Hope you are all keeping up the good work.*


Morning Janice how are you today?. We've all missed you. I'm off soon to do some work


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Morning Linzi
> 
> Speaking of grannys....


hahaha I just saw that bit about the girl putting her Gran on ebay, thats brilliant!!


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Classyellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're nowhere near old enough   Look if i get nice thing's I'll be as old as you want
> 
> 
> 
> If you can look the part then I'll adopt you and buy you nice things
> 
> 
> 
> JANICE199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A quick hi to everyone as i'll probably get chucked off the net shortly.Hope you are all keeping up the good work.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Janice
> 
> 
> 
> francesandjon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! (please note I haven't just got up, i've been busy emailling!)
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I was very pleased to log onto facebook a few mins ago to see that Koda has been chosen as 'dog of the month' on a group I joined - UK companion & fun dog shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Morning Frances
> 
> Go Koda!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## JANICE199

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning Janice how are you today?. We've all missed you. I'm off soon to do some work


*hi ya christine, i'm fine thankyou hun, and your good self? i'm off shortly as well i'm starving, and fancy egg on toast.*


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *hi ya christine, i'm fine thankyou hun, and your good self? i'm off shortly as well i'm starving, and fancy egg on toast.*


I'm good thank's. i've just had egg on toast


----------



## JANICE199

Morning Janice 

*good morning Classyellie, hope all is well with you.*


----------



## JANICE199

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm good thank's. i've just had egg on toast


*Oh right! you soon find out who ya mates are. lol *


----------



## Badger's Mum

Does anyone want to come and help me do my house work?


----------



## Furia

Badger's Mum said:


> Does anyone want to come and help me do my house work?


MEMEME 
but i cantt im gettin me hair cut :001_tt2:


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Does anyone want to come and help me do my house work?


Hmmmm....**thinking** NO!!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> Does anyone want to come and help me do my house work?


I have to do my own :-( OH did the whole house except the spare room (the tip) so i have to sort that out today! after I've made my cake though!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Furia said:


> MEMEME
> but i cantt im gettin me hair cut :001_tt2:


I'll cut your hair after



Classyellie said:


> Hmmmm....**thinking** NO!!!


:001_tt2::001_tt2:



lifeizsweet said:


> I have to do my own :-( OH did the whole house except the spare room (the tip) so i have to sort that out today! after I've made my cake though!


That's ok you can do your's after mine. And bake 2 cake's here


----------



## Furia

Badger's Mum said:


> I'll cut your hair after
> 
> :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> That's ok you can do your's after mine. And bake 2 cake's here


and bakeme one - send it to me through the post :001_tt2:

Eh no im ok thanks  you might put abowl on me head and cut round it  :lol:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Furia said:


> and bakeme one - send it to me through the post :001_tt2:
> 
> Eh no im ok thanks  you might put abowl on me head and cut round it  :lol:


Haha that's what i was going to do Or shave it


----------



## Furia

Badger's Mum said:


> Haha that's what i was going to do Or shave it


 NO THANKS!!!!  :lol:

wont be letting you anywhere near me hair!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Furia said:


> NO THANKS!!!!  :lol:
> 
> wont be letting you anywhere near me hair!!!!! :lol:


Lol i'll do the dog's instead then


----------



## Furia

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i'll do the dog's instead then


you can do cassies if you like


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> I'll cut your hair after
> 
> :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> That's ok you can do your's after mine. And bake 2 cake's here


haha I won't get finished in the spare room till about Tuesday!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Furia said:


> you can do cassies if you like


Mine arn't too bad, really. Going to take Ben for a little trim up. But badger's fine


----------



## Furia

Badger's Mum said:


> Mine arn't too bad, really. Going to take Ben for a little trim up. But badger's fine


just about to go and chop cassies fur off now lol be back in 15 mins odd


----------



## bird

Just popped in to say hello, am going again now hubs is taking me out for lunch  could be gone for a long time


----------



## lifeizsweet

bird said:


> Just popped in to say hello, am going again now hubs is taking me out for lunch  could be gone for a long time


You lucky thing!! Have fun!


----------



## Spaniel mad

hi

what have i missed???


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> hi
> 
> what have i missed???


I've not been on much today.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> hi
> 
> what have i missed???


I've just baked a cake! The icing looks like a 5 year old has done it though :-(


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I've just baked a cake! The icing looks like a 5 year old has done it though :-(


PMSL

It all goes down the same hole anyway lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSL
> 
> It all goes down the same hole anyway lol


haha yeah, It's present for my OH's gran, I think it's her birthday this weekend (if not i'm going to make a fool of myself!)


----------



## lifeizsweet

She loved the cake hurrah! Need to take Bramble for another walk.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> She loved the cake hurrah! Need to take Bramble for another walk.


Thats fab

Hope it tastes yummy lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hi all, Im back from school...  So how are you and have i missed anything?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi all, Im back from school...  So how are you and have i missed anything?


Im good

Hows you??

You havnt missed anything lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Im good
> 
> Hows you??
> 
> You havnt missed anything lol


Im better than last night!


----------



## bird

Not long back in, and no I havnt spent all afternoon in the pub  did some shopping too, going walk the boys in a min tho


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> Not long back in, and no I havnt spent all afternoon in the pub  did some shopping too, going walk the boys in a min tho


Yeah yeah bet you are drunk lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Im better than last night!


Good

Hows the parents??


----------



## bird

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah yeah bet you are drunk lol


nope only had a couple of pints. so nah nah :001_tt2: going over to the neighbours later tho as daughter is 18 tomorrow.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Good
> 
> Hows the parents??


Fine  Mum apologized to me and dad...  Which made me happy....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Fine  Mum apologized to me and dad...  Which made me happy....


Aww see lil bro, knew all would be good in the end


----------



## bird

On second thoughts dont think we're going anywhere, just been upstairs and found hubs asleep on the bed with the boys cuddled up to him


----------



## Karsie

Hi Guys

I have been puppty sitting this afternoon for my sisters 13wk old cocker spaniel. She has just gone back home


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> On second thoughts dont think we're going anywhere, just been upstairs and found hubs asleep on the bed with the boys cuddled up to him


Aww thats sooo sweet



Karsie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have been puppty sitting this afternoon for my sisters 13wk old cocker spaniel. She has just gone back home


aww what colour???


----------



## Karsie

she is chocolate brown 

will try to upload some pics....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Karsie said:


> she is chocolate brown
> 
> will try to upload some pics....


i love cockers


----------



## Karsie

some pics of her from a few weeks ago... the wee boy is my nephew who is very very proud of his pup!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Fine  Mum apologized to me and dad...  Which made me happy....


Told you:001_tt2: 



Karsie said:


> some pics of her from a few weeks ago... the wee boy is my nephew who is very very proud of his pup!


Aww they're both soo sweet


----------



## Spaniel mad

Karsie said:


> some pics of her from a few weeks ago... the wee boy is my nephew who is very very proud of his pup!


adorable xxxx


----------



## millymol63

well hi all

we've had a great day, been cooking....raisin bread n carrot cake.....Milly has been chief taster....and cake basin cleaner.........wev'e been for a walk...been on the forum....had the window cleaner around ( now the inside of the windows need cleaning from the spaniel nose marks)

have also had to remove two ticks from a walk through moorland yesterday....never seen a tick beforee...uuuuuuggghhhhhh. She's at the vet tomorrow for frontline n injections so hopefully they won't attach next time


----------



## lifeizsweet

such cute photos! 

I just had a bath! I wish i could have everyday off work. 

Never did sort out the spare room though.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> such cute photos!
> 
> I just had a bath! I wish i could have everyday off work.
> 
> Never did sort out the spare room though.....


Oh well you baked a cake


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh well you baked a cake


I did! So i didn't waste the day!


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> I did! So i didn't waste the day!


No not at all. It's only a spare room keep the door shut


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> No not at all. It's only a spare room keep the door shut


Thats what I've done! If OH really insists i sort it out my next plan is to just put everything in the loft.... he will never know.


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Thats what I've done! If OH really insists i sort it out my next plan is to just put everything in the loft.... he will never know.


Good idea


----------



## millymol63

okay thought I posted a reply...but obviously I've lost it......
so appoligies if we have posted this somewhere else entirely......


Milly and I have had wonderful day we have baked....raisin bread and carrot cake...with Mill as chief taster and bowl cleaner.......we have walked,run (well she has....) and crawled home ( that was me, not very well at the mo)

I have also had to remove two ticks........uuuuggggghhhhhh....how creapy are they. We are at the vets tomorrow for vaccs n check up so frontline here we come ( or some other stuff which they use on collies....)

I am back at work on Monday...and the baby will be left so we'll see how it goes then

xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

millymol63 said:


> okay thought I posted a reply...but obviously I've lost it......
> so appoligies if we have posted this somewhere else entirely......
> 
> Milly and I have had wonderful day we have baked....raisin bread and carrot cake...with Mill as chief taster and bowl cleaner.......we have walked,run (well she has....) and crawled home ( that was me, not very well at the mo)
> 
> I have also had to remove two ticks........uuuuggggghhhhhh....how creapy are they. We are at the vets tomorrow for vaccs n check up so frontline here we come ( or some other stuff which they use on collies....)
> 
> I am back at work on Monday...and the baby will be left so we'll see how it goes then
> 
> xx


Sound's like you had a good day


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> Good idea


He's gone fishing tonight so he won't find out about my lack of effort till tomorrow wahoo. If he moans I was making his nan a cake!



millymol63 said:


> okay thought I posted a reply...but obviously I've lost it......
> so appoligies if we have posted this somewhere else entirely......
> 
> Milly and I have had wonderful day we have baked....raisin bread and carrot cake...with Mill as chief taster and bowl cleaner.......we have walked,run (well she has....) and crawled home ( that was me, not very well at the mo)
> 
> I have also had to remove two ticks........uuuuggggghhhhhh....how creapy are they. We are at the vets tomorrow for vaccs n check up so frontline here we come ( or some other stuff which they use on collies....)
> 
> I am back at work on Monday...and the baby will be left so we'll see how it goes then
> 
> xx


I made a victoria sponge cake today!


----------



## bird

lifeizsweet said:


> Thats what I've done! If OH really insists i sort it out my next plan is to just put everything in the loft.... he will never know.


Soooo dangerous, I forget that I've stashed stuff up there  every now and then when I really cant find something I venture up and then spend the whole day sat there saying to myself. Thought I threw this, didnt know had that


----------



## doobles

bird said:


> Soooo dangerous, I forget that I've stashed stuff up there  every now and then when I really cant find something I venture up and then spend the whole day sat there saying to myself. Thought I threw this, didnt know had that


I do that then for some strang reson my other half then looks. I deny all knowledge of how it got there and was sure we placed it it the bin :yikes:


----------



## Furia

had a lovely day, got my hair cut and i love it


----------



## Spaniel mad

Just had a yummy KFC dinner and cant wait for the birthday cake

she has one of thise huge pink fondant fancies yum


----------



## lifeizsweet

bird said:


> Soooo dangerous, I forget that I've stashed stuff up there  every now and then when I really cant find something I venture up and then spend the whole day sat there saying to myself. Thought I threw this, didnt know had that


haha I mentioned we should put stuff in the loft the other day and he was like 'noooooo we'll forget it when we me' - I didn't realise moving was on the cards honey, i'm pretty sure we'll be here for another few years!



Spaniel mad said:


> Just had a yummy KFC dinner and cant wait for the birthday cake
> 
> she has one of thise huge pink fondant fancies yum


My boss treated me to KFC for lunch the otherday YUM. I Really do need to go on a diet now!!


----------



## Classyellie

Hi all!

Back from work and feeling terrible but tomorrow is Friday! Yayyy!!!



Karsie said:


> some pics of her from a few weeks ago... the wee boy is my nephew who is very very proud of his pup!


Awww gorgeous! I have a feeling my next dog may well be a cocker 



millymol63 said:


> well hi all
> 
> we've had a great day, been cooking....raisin bread n carrot cake.....Milly has been chief taster....and cake basin cleaner.........wev'e been for a walk...been on the forum....had the window cleaner around ( now the inside of the windows need cleaning from the spaniel nose marks)
> 
> have also had to remove two ticks from a walk through moorland yesterday....never seen a tick beforee...uuuuuuggghhhhhh. She's at the vet tomorrow for frontline n injections so hopefully they won't attach next time


Sounds like you had an excellent day...apart from the ticks  I've yet to find one on Harvs or Pippa and they get checked after every walk



lifeizsweet said:


> such cute photos!
> 
> I just had a bath! I wish i could have everyday off work.
> 
> Never did sort out the spare room though.....


Mmmm....love daytime baths  For some reason they make me feel naughty 

But not sorting out the spare room  Never mind....theres always a day next month


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Back from work and feeling terrible but tomorrow is Friday! Yayyy!!!
> 
> Awww gorgeous! I have a feeling my next dog may well be a cocker
> 
> Sounds like you had an excellent day...apart from the ticks  I've yet to find one on Harvs or Pippa and they get checked after every walk
> 
> Mmmm....love daytime baths  For some reason they make me feel naughty
> 
> But not sorting out the spare room  Never mind....theres always a day next month


Hope you feel better soon!

I love day time baths! I had loads of bubbles, was so relaxing! Ready to back to work tomorrow!


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> He's gone fishing tonight so he won't find out about my lack of effort till tomorrow wahoo. If he moans I was making his nan a cake!
> 
> I made a victoria sponge cake today!


Good thinking that does take all day



bird said:


> Soooo dangerous, I forget that I've stashed stuff up there  every now and then when I really cant find something I venture up and then spend the whole day sat there saying to myself. Thought I threw this, didnt know had that


Bird i do that all the timeut:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Have you all seen Mechelle's thread


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Have you all seen Mechelle's thread


I've just seen the thread now. Just got back from blackpool pleasure beach.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I've just seen the thread now. Just got back from blackpool pleasure beach.


Hope that made you feel better


----------



## bird

danielled said:


> I've just seen the thread now. Just got back from blackpool pleasure beach.


Not been there for years.  used to have girls weekends there every november, got be about 10 years ago now.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Hope that made you feel better


Yes it made me feel better but I think I may have a stiff neck of the grand national.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Not been there for years.  used to have girls weekends there every november, got be about 10 years ago now.


I went on the big one 5 times.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all xxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening! I'm home alone, OH is off out fishing. Lovely day off, have you had a good day. 

We're definately going to blackbushe on Sunday wahoo


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening! I'm home alone, OH is off out fishing. Lovely day off, have you had a good day.
> 
> We're definately going to blackbushe on Sunday wahoo


What you gona buy???


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all xxxxxxxx





lifeizsweet said:


> Evening! I'm home alone, OH is off out fishing. Lovely day off, have you had a good day


Evening Ria and Linzi 

I'm home alone too - but that's completely normal for me


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> What you gona buy???


I'd like to get Bramble a new bed and little bits and bobs, and OH wants some new fishing stuff. Well looking forward to it!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Evening Ria and Linzi
> 
> I'm home alone too - but that's completely normal for me


You lucky thing! I was thinking today as much as i love living with OH i do like the evenings when he's out, i like my own company.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Evening Ria and Linzi
> 
> I'm home alone too - but that's completely normal for me


Im never alone lol

wish i was sometimes



lifeizsweet said:


> I'd like to get Bramble a new bed and little bits and bobs, and OH wants some new fishing stuff. Well looking forward to it!


Aww i love it there

have people over this weekend to see the pups so i cant go 

maybe i should cancel them, keep all the pups and i can go then


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Im never alone lol
> 
> wish i was sometimes
> 
> Aww i love it there
> 
> have people over this weekend to see the pups so i cant go
> 
> maybe i should cancel them, keep all the pups and i can go then


Seems like the only reasonable thing to do! That way you get to keep the puppies and have a burger!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Seems like the only reasonable thing to do! That way you get to keep the puppies and have a burger!!


Burger ummmmmmmmmmm

God i love the burgers from the motown cafe lol

is anyone watching Emmerdale???????


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Burger ummmmmmmmmmm
> 
> God i love the burgers from the motown cafe lol
> 
> is anyone watching Emmerdale???????


I'm definately having a burger on Sunday!

I'm watching the Simpons


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm definately having a burger on Sunday!
> 
> I'm watching the Simpons


I really want one now lol

i will go the week after lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

good good! 

I really want my dinner but no idea when oh is back. sooo hungry


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> good good!
> 
> I really want my dinner but no idea when oh is back. sooo hungry


we had KFC

was soo yummy lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey all, You ready for Borris Johnston on eastenders? Lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> we had KFC
> 
> was soo yummy lol


lucky! SO yummy! I love KFC


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, You ready for Borris Johnston on eastenders? Lol


who????



lifeizsweet said:


> lucky! SO yummy! I love KFC


Me too x


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> we had KFC
> 
> was soo yummy lol


MMmmmmm, I wish i had some KFC! Did you have those spicy wings? If you did, tell the family to watch out, Ria will be on the loose in the toilet.... :001_tt2:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, You ready for Borris Johnston on eastenders? Lol


You what now?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> who????
> 
> Me too x


Boris Johnston.  Im guessing you know who he is?


----------



## Baby Bordie

lifeizsweet said:


> You what now?


Boris Johnston is in eastenders tonight!


----------



## Furia

Baby Bordie said:


> Boris Johnston is in eastenders tonight!


Thought u was leavin?!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> MMmmmmm, I wish i had some KFC! Did you have those spicy wings? If you did, tell the family to watch out, Ria will be on the loose in the toilet.... :001_tt2:


No we had a family feast yum yum


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> Boris Johnston is in eastenders tonight!


quite glad i don't watch soaps!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Furia said:


> Thought u was leavin?!


Well thats nice......  Im not to sure if they can lock my account?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Well thats nice......  Im not to sure if they can lock my account?


y do u want to lock ur account


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> y do u want to lock ur account


Because i am addicted! ut: And i need to try and cut down.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Because i am addicted! ut: And i need to try and cut down.


pmsl u could never leave us


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> pmsl u could never leave us


I know, Its bad! Lol. Look, are you watching eastenders? Boris is on....


----------



## bird

Now I like boris johnson, thinks he's all bluff to distract you from the fact hes a very ingeligent bloke and in a few years time he'll prob be our PM


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> I know, Its bad! Lol. Look, are you watching eastenders? Boris is on....


just seen him lol


----------



## Furia

Baby Bordie said:


> Well thats nice......  Im not to sure if they can lock my account?


heheh


----------



## Spaniel mad

What do you all think of her???


----------



## Furia

Spaniel mad said:


> What do you all think of her???


AWWWW shes gorgeous!!!


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> What do you all think of her???


Oh wow she is georgeous!! Is she yours?


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Oh wow she is georgeous!! Is she yours?


No
She belongs to a lovely cocker spaniel breeder that i have been talking to.
The dog is due pups in a couple of weeks time and she may have some her colour and im hoping to get one x


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> No
> She belongs to a lovely cocker spaniel breeder that i have been talking to.
> The dog is due pups in a couple of weeks time and she may have some her colour and im hoping to get one x


She is very beautiful Whats her name?


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> She is very beautiful Whats her name?


her name is Flake x


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> her name is Flake x


Aww such a cutie :tongue: Xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Aww such a cutie :tongue: Xx


She really is stunning xx


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> She really is stunning xx


Lucky u might be getn a puppy Im so jealous  Xx


----------



## Furia

Another one?!


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Lucky u might be getn a puppy Im so jealous  Xx


I really hope she has her colouring as i will snap them all up lol x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> What do you all think of her???


She's a classy lady


----------



## Baby Bordie

Lol, Shes lovely Ria....  I can bet you a fiver that those will be STUNNING pups!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> She's a classy lady


I love the way she is posing lol



Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Shes lovely Ria....  I can bet you a fiver that those will be STUNNING pups!


yeah they will be x


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> I really hope she has her colouring as i will snap them all up lol x


Haha be sure to ship one over to me  Clara would be delighted haha


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Haha be sure to ship one over to me  Clara would be delighted haha


lol will do xx


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> lol will do xx


Haha i hope it looks just like its mommy


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> What do you all think of her???


WOW!!!!!! She is STUNNING!!!!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Haha i hope it looks just like its mommy


Me too because i really would like one like her


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> I really hope she has her colouring as i will snap them all up lol x


Just make sure you leave one to me Ria!  

Flake is a real beauty!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Just make sure you leave one to me Ria!
> 
> Flake is a real beauty!


I think you will soon be wanting 2 of my doggies lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> I think you will soon be wanting 2 of my doggies lol


Yep!  

Anyway, I'm winning the lottery this week and getting all the dogs I want so there :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Yep!
> 
> Anyway, I'm winning the lottery this week and getting all the dogs I want so there :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


i will move in with you and we can share them

oh and the money lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> i will move in with you and we can share them
> 
> oh and the money lol


Hmmmm....ok then!


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> Me too because i really would like one like her


Me too  Im lookin to get another cavalier for my bday looks like its not happenin tho


----------



## brackensmom

evening all, how is everyone, i just love Flake the cocker she is soo elegant, and stunning, i adore cockers, that is on my list for next dog.


----------



## Classyellie

CavalierClara said:


> Me too  Im lookin to get another cavalier for my bday looks like its not happenin tho


Awww why not?

I'll either get another cavvie or a cocker (like Brooke :001_tt1: ) next year when Pippa is a bit older


----------



## CavalierClara

Classyellie said:


> Awww why not?
> 
> I'll either get another cavvie or a cocker (like Brooke :001_tt1: ) next year when Pippa is a bit older


Parents  maybe it wil happen next year too  I really want to get all 4 colours il have to get my own place for that to happen lol what do yea reckon haha


----------



## Classyellie

CavalierClara said:


> Parents  maybe it wil happen next year too  I really want to get all 4 colours il have to get my own place for that to happen lol what do yea reckon haha


I like the solid colours but if I get another one it'll be a tri  

Right, off to have a nice hot bubble bath to warm up - catch you all in a little while


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Me too  Im lookin to get another cavalier for my bday looks like its not happenin tho


I hope you get what you are after soon xx



brackensmom said:


> evening all, how is everyone, i just love Flake the cocker she is soo elegant, and stunning, i adore cockers, that is on my list for next dog.


aww i love them too xxx as you can tell lol



Classyellie said:


> Awww why not?
> 
> I'll either get another cavvie or a cocker (like Brooke :001_tt1: ) next year when Pippa is a bit older


Ellie keeps trying to steal my Brooke lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I like the solid colours but if I get another one it'll be a tri
> 
> Right, off to have a nice hot bubble bath to warm up - catch you all in a little while


Have a nice soak xxx


----------



## CavalierClara

Classyellie said:


> I like the solid colours but if I get another one it'll be a tri
> 
> Right, off to have a nice hot bubble bath to warm up - catch you all in a little while


Ok hun enjoy Xx



Spaniel mad said:


> I hope you get what you are after soon xx
> 
> aww i love them too xxx as you can tell lol
> 
> Ellie keeps trying to steal my Brooke lol


Thanks me 2 lol

I dont blame her shes adorable


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Ok hun enjoy Xx
> 
> Thanks me 2 lol
> 
> I dont blame her shes adorable


Thank you

shes a right little character lol


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> Thank you
> 
> shes a right little character lol


how old is she now?


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> how old is she now?


4 months

Her and Stream are sisters


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> 4 months
> 
> Her and Stream are sisters


aww there georgeous!

Brooke is quite similiar to ellies cavalier pippa


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> aww there georgeous!
> 
> Brooke is quite similiar to ellies cavalier pippa


yes she is. they are from a little of 12 pups so smaller then the average cocker and Brooke is smaller then Stream but hs a much bigger character to make up for it lol


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> yes she is. they are from a little of 12 pups so smaller then the average cocker and Brooke is smaller then Stream but hs a much bigger character to make up for it lol


All so cute hee hee

well im of this now enjoy ur evening

nite nite

Xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Heres my sister and her cake










In her face mask









Sorry its a bit fuzzy


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> All so cute hee hee
> 
> well im of this now enjoy ur evening
> 
> nite nite
> 
> Xx


You too

Im off to watch Fighting with the family so speak when its finished xx


----------



## Furia

Spaniel mad said:


> You too
> 
> Im off to watch Fighting with the family so speak when its finished xx


lol i bet shes had a lovely day and you too


----------



## brackensmom

that cake looks great Ria, and i also love your sister name very unusual


----------



## Baby Bordie

Nice looking cake sis, Was gutted i couldnt come....


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone. How are you all tonight? I'm feeling tired (normal for me on a thursday as i'm out from 7.45am till 9.30pm & on the go nearly all that time) so not sure how long i'll stay on here tonight.

Great cake Ria - was it your sister's B-day by any chance?


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. How are you all tonight? I'm feeling tired (normal for me on a thursday as i'm out from 7.45am till 9.30pm & on the go nearly all that time) so not sure how long i'll stay on here tonight.
> 
> Great cake Ria - was it your sister's B-day by any chance?


Evening Jo. Im good, I feel better than last night!  That sounds like a tiring day, Hopefully uou can have a lie in tomorrow?


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Evening Jo. Im good, I feel better than last night!  That sounds like a tiring day, Hopefully uou can have a lie in tomorrow?


Nah, work tomorrow so out about the same time - i just get in earlier. Sleep in on Saturday (if Patch lets me - he jumps on me early in the morning).

I'm glad you are better than last night - is it any better at home today?


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Nah, work tomorrow so out about the same time - i just get in earlier. Sleep in on Saturday (if Patch lets me - he jumps on me early in the morning).
> 
> I'm glad you are better than last night - is it any better at home today?


Oh right, Well hopefully you will have a good sleep in, Im sure patch will feel it.  Yep, it was a bit awkward this morning, until my mum said sorry, and we all had a hug!


----------



## Classyellie

CavalierClara said:


> Brooke is quite similiar to ellies cavalier pippa


Which is one of the reasons I want her soooo much  



Spaniel mad said:


> Heres my sister and her cake


Ooooo....a pink french fancy - my favourite! 



JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. How are you all tonight? I'm feeling tired (normal for me on a thursday as i'm out from 7.45am till 9.30pm & on the go nearly all that time) so not sure how long i'll stay on here tonight.


You must be shattered Jo.

I've just had a lovely hot bubble bath and could do with a snuggle with someone special - but as I haven't got a someone special my gorgeous furbabies are both with me on the sofa :001_wub:


----------



## JoWDC

Am i going mad or wasn't there a thread entitled "For Michelle"? I wrote a heartfelt screed on there & now can't find it. Is it me or has it been deleted?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Am i going mad or wasn't there a thread entitled "For Michelle"? I wrote a heartfelt screed on there & now can't find it. Is it me or has it been deleted?


I was thinking the same thing. I put a reply on there for her too. Is anybody else confused?


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I put a reply on there for her too. Is anybody else confused?


Yes me


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> Am i going mad or wasn't there a thread entitled "For Michelle"? I wrote a heartfelt screed on there & now can't find it. Is it me or has it been deleted?


no not going mad, was def a thread, but i also cant find it.



danielled said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I put a reply on there for her too. Is anybody else confused?


hi danielle, glad you had a good day at blackpool, dont know what happened to that thread


----------



## JoWDC

Maybe Christine asked for it to be removed cos of someone's comments on there (sorry Mod's if i shouldn't be talking about this).


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Yes me


So am I.


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Oh right, Well hopefully you will have a good sleep in, Im sure patch will feel it.  Yep, it was a bit awkward this morning, until my mum said sorry, and we all had a hug!


Hi James, glad things are all ok at home for you now


----------



## JoWDC

Well i'm going to stay goodnight for tonight. 

Speak tommorrow.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Yes the cake was very scrummy and Capri said she has had a really good day

we have just watched fighting and it was very good

My Mum had a mental 5 mins after and started dancing like a mad woman lol


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> Well i'm going to stay goodnight for tonight.
> 
> Speak tommorrow.


night Jo, sweet dreams.


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Yes the cake was very scrummy and Capri said she has had a really good day
> 
> we have just watched fighting and it was very good
> 
> My Mum had a mental 5 mins after and started dancing like a mad woman lol


hi oh good glad Capri had a good day, LOL at your description of your mom.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> hi oh good glad Capri had a good day, LOL at your description of your mom.


You should have seen her

I was crying with laughter


----------



## Baby Bordie

Lmao, You should have taken a videoi! "Mad dancing women" :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> You should have seen her
> 
> I was crying with laughter


My mum does the same thing on a saturday evening.


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, You should have taken a videoi! "Mad dancing women" :001_tt2:


i was just thinking the same thing,


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, You should have taken a videoi! "Mad dancing women" :001_tt2:


i couldnt see through the tears

she was that freaky she scared Stream lol


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Well i'm going to stay goodnight for tonight


Night Jo
Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> i couldnt see through the tears
> 
> she was that freaky she scared Stream lol


LOL, poor stream, anyway cant believe it is 11pm i must go to bed, catch you all tomorrow, night night


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> LOL, poor stream, anyway cant believe it is 11pm i must go to bed, catch you all tomorrow, night night


yeah me too

have to be up early to have a good clean as have someone coming to see pups at 11am

Nite alll xxxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Looks like were all going to be, including me, Night all!  xxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm going to bed now too. Goodnight everybody. Speak to you tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Looks like were all going to be, including me, Night all!  xxxx


Night night sleep well.


----------



## Classyellie

Morning ladies!

Come on sleepyheads get up - it's Friday!!!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Maybe Christine asked for it to be removed cos of someone's comments on there (sorry Mod's if i shouldn't be talking about this).


Yes i did ask for it to be deleted.



Classyellie said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Come on sleepyheads get up - it's Friday!!!!!


Morning hope everyone's well


----------



## brackensmom

Classyellie said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Come on sleepyheads get up - it's Friday!!!!!


Good Morning Ellie, how are you today, up nice and early.
Yes its Friday, and even better for me pay day, hooray



Badger's Mum said:


> Yes i did ask for it to be deleted.
> 
> Morning hope everyone's well


Morning Christine, how are you?


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> Good Morning Ellie, how are you today, up nice and early.
> Yes its Friday, and even better for me pay day, hooray
> 
> Morning Christine, how are you?


I'm fine thank's how are you?


----------



## Furia

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm fine thank's how are you?


morning all my sisters out driving again and her ttest is at four so can we have some passing thoughts for her between 3&4 plz??

have you lot any plans for the weekend?


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm fine thank's how are you?


Hi i am good thanks,



Furia said:


> morning all my sisters out driving again and her ttest is at four so can we have some passing thoughts for her between 3&4 plz??
> 
> have you lot any plans for the weekend?


All the best for your sister, sending passing vibes to her. Not sure what upto yet for weekend, other than taking Bracken swimming on sunday.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

Bit nippy here

Got someone coming at 11 to see and choose their pup


----------



## Furia

brackensmom said:


> Hi i am good thanks,
> 
> All the best for your sister, sending passing vibes to her. Not sure what upto yet for weekend, other than taking Bracken swimming on sunday.


lol great fun - at some point cassie is having some 1/1 training with yorkshire terriers because she hates them - only yorkies though ut:



Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit nippy here
> 
> Got someone coming at 11 to see and choose their pup


aww have fun with them lol


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit nippy here
> 
> Got someone coming at 11 to see and choose their pup


Morning Ria, good luck with visitors, give them a good grilling.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Morning Ria, good luck with visitors, give them a good grilling.


Dont worry i will be lol


----------



## brackensmom

must go now, need to get on with work, speak later all.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> must go now, need to get on with work, speak later all.


have a good day xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Furia said:


> morning all my sisters out driving again and her ttest is at four so can we have some passing thoughts for her between 3&4 plz??
> 
> have you lot any plans for the weekend?





Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit nippy here
> 
> Got someone coming at 11 to see and choose their pup


Good thought's for your sister. I've got to go back to work soon i'll let you all know if i hear from Michelle


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Good thought's for your sister. I've got to go back to work soon i'll let you all know if i hear from Michelle


send her our love please xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> send her our love please xx


Will do. I know it mean's alot to her


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Will do. I know it mean's alot to her


Send her all my love too.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> send her our love please xx


I'm sore today after the pleasure beach yesterday. I'm always sore for afew days after I have been on rides.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Send her all my love too.


Yes i will do


----------



## Classyellie

Furia said:


> morning all my sisters out driving again and her ttest is at four so can we have some passing thoughts for her between 3&4 plz??


Sending positive vibes out for you sister 



brackensmom said:


> Good Morning Ellie, how are you today, up nice and early


I'm still full of flu but it's Friday and I've got next week off work! 



Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bit nippy here
> 
> Got someone coming at 11 to see and choose their pup


Awww....make sure you look them over carefully!



Badger's Mum said:


> I've got to go back to work soon i'll let you all know if i hear from Michelle


Please let her know we're all thinking of her and Jack and send her my love


----------



## Badger's Mum

Got the rest of the day off Got to work all day tomorrow instead.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Got the rest of the day off Got to work all day tomorrow instead.


By the way I'm going swimming on sunday. More grids for me haha.


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Got the rest of the day off Got to work all day tomorrow instead.


Oooohh I never work on a Saturday 

Last day for me today as I've got next week off!!! Yayy! I'll need it to recover from this bloody flu! 

Going to pick my son up after work - hmmm, well I may ring my ex-hubby up to see if he'll bring him to me as I'm not feeling that good


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> By the way I'm going swimming on sunday. More grids for me haha.


Are you alloud to swim with your bad hand?. I thought you had to keep the bandage on or is it better now?


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Are you alloud to swim with your bad hand?. I thought you had to keep the bandage on or is it better now?


Well they called me back at 7.00 last night and they looked at it and said I cna swim again and don't need that bandage on now. It is better now. It healed quicker than we thought it would.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Well they called me back at 7.00 last night and they looked at it and said I cna swim again and don't need that bandage on now. It is better now. It healed quicker than we thought it would.


You were lucky then


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> You were lucky then


Yes very lucky. Now it just looks like a tiny cut.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im nervous abour having people over to see my babies


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Im nervous abour having people over to see my babies


I would be too Ria


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Im nervous abour having people over to see my babies


I would be nervouse to.


----------



## Badger's Mum

I've just posted a txt from Michelle on her bad day thread


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> I've just posted a txt from Michelle on her bad day thread


Oh no!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Oh no!


I know bless her, put's some of the silly thread on here in there place doesn't it


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> I know bless her, put's some of the silly thread on here in there place doesn't it


It certainly does Christine

My heart goes out to her, I just feel helpless. Wish I could do something for her


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> It certainly does Christine
> 
> My heart goes out to her, I just feel helpless. Wish I could do something for her


You feel so helpless don't you. I'll let you know when i hear more. Wish i lived near her to be able to do something help her out


----------



## francesandjon

Its something that you hear of but never think it will happen to yourself or anyone you know!


----------



## Badger's Mum

francesandjon said:


> Its something that you hear of but never think it will happen to yourself or anyone you know!


That's so true


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> You feel so helpless don't you. I'll let you know when i hear more. Wish i lived near her to be able to do something help her out


Wish I lived closer too - even if just to help out with the dogs or give Michelle a hug



francesandjon said:


> Its something that you hear of but never think it will happen to yourself or anyone you know!


I know, that's what makes it even more awful - that it's happened someone we all know and to such a great person like Michelle and her lovely family 
It just made me want to hug my son and daughter when I heard - my Jack will be getting an extra big hug when I see him tonight


----------



## R freeman

yes it brought tears to my eyes when i watched the lion man and one of the lions died and the way they give it its last send off


----------



## Classyellie

Right ladies I'm off to work. If I go to pick my son up then I won't be back until 9 ish so all have a good day and I'll see you all later  

Ria, hope all went well with your visitors and Christine please PM me if you hear from Michelle again and give her my love xxx


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I know bless her, put's some of the silly thread on here in there place doesn't it


I really wish there was something I could do to help her.


----------



## Spaniel mad

First lot of visitors have gone

They chose puppy 9 and calling him Mickey


----------



## Badger's Mum

I've got a nice card for Jack i'll send it from all of us


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I've got a nice card for Jack i'll send it from all of us


Aww thats really nice. I see her thread. Im thinking of them all


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww thats really nice. I see her thread. Im thinking of them all


she must be going out of her mind with worry bless her.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Thats nice, Im sure Jack will be happy with the card, good on ya!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> she must be going out of her mind with worry bless her.


i expect she is


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Thats nice, Im sure Jack will be happy with the card, good on ya!


Well at least they'll know we all care



Spaniel mad said:


> i expect she is


We'll have to try and cheer her up when she's on here


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Well at least they'll know we all care
> 
> We'll have to try and cheer her up when she's on here


Yeah deffo xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah deffo xx


What were the people like that came to see the pup?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> What were the people like that came to see the pup?


Really really really nice

They have always had springers and her Mum has one thats 13 called Bella so they have lots of experience.

Took her 1 hour and 45 mins to choose which puppy she wanted lol
She chose puppy 7 and calling him Mickey x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Really really really nice
> 
> They have always had springers and her Mum has one thats 13 called Bella so they have lots of experience.
> 
> Took her 1 hour and 45 mins to choose which puppy she wanted lol
> She chose puppy 7 and calling him Mickey x


Oh that must make you feel better about letting him go. i can't believe how quick it's gone!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh that must make you feel better about letting him go. i can't believe how quick it's gone!!


Yeah it does. she wanted them all lol

I still dont know whether to keep 1


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah it does. she wanted them all lol
> 
> I still dont know whether to keep 1


To be honest i think i'd have keep them all


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> To be honest i think i'd have keep them all


So would I. They are all cute aren't they? I love puppies. How is my friend Badger today by the way?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> To be honest i think i'd have keep them all


That would be the easiest thing to do lol

I just dont know if i can let them all go and if i let them all go i will be wondering what it would be like if i kept one

aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh

I NEED HELP


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> That would be the easiest thing to do lol
> 
> I just dont know if i can let them all go and if i let them all go i will be wondering what it would be like if i kept one
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> I NEED HELP


I would keep one of the puppies.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Lol, Ria, It must be really tough to let them go, Or some of them. But hopefully the owners will be contacting you to send pictures and updates on the pups..


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> So would I. They are all cute aren't they? I love puppies. How is my friend Badger today by the way?


She's sound asleep



Spaniel mad said:


> That would be the easiest thing to do lol
> 
> I just dont know if i can let them all go and if i let them all go i will be wondering what it would be like if i kept one
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> I NEED HELP


I kow keep a bitch then give her to me when she's 6month's


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Ria, It must be really tough to let them go, Or some of them. But hopefully the owners will be contacting you to send pictures and updates on the pups..


I have no doubt they will. they are all really nice people



Badger's Mum said:


> She's sound asleep
> 
> I kow keep a bitch then give her to me when she's 6month's


PMSL


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I have no doubt they will. they are all really nice people
> 
> PMSL


It was worth a try


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all x


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all x


I have just come on.


----------



## animallover111

Hi everyone....x


----------



## fairy74

Happy Friday evening to everyone

So is it chat night again tomorrow???

I missed last week booo.


----------



## Badger's Mum

fairy74 said:


> Happy Friday evening to everyoneHello you how you doing
> 
> So is it chat night again tomorrow???
> 
> I missed last week booo.





animallover111 said:


> Hi everyone....x


Don't know


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hi all, Just came off the xbox!  So how are you all? Im still feeling a bit off...


----------



## Spaniel mad

yeah lets have another party tomorrow and we can drink to Michelle, jack and Brogan to hoping jack has a speedy recovery


----------



## fairy74

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah lets have another party tomorrow and we can drink to Michelle, jack and Brogan to hoping jack has a speedy recovery


And also wet the new twins heads.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah lets have another party tomorrow and we can drink to Michelle, jack and Brogan to hoping jack has a speedy recovery


Yeah if you want i've got work in the morning for a couple of hour's. then back again about 11ish, I'll be home about 5/6ish


----------



## JoWDC

Hi Everyone. Work is finished now for the week - Yay, so now have to do the housework this weekend at somepoint. How is everyone?



Baby Bordie said:


> Hi all, Just came off the xbox!  So how are you all? Im still feeling a bit off...


Whats up hun?
You ok



Spaniel mad said:


> yeah lets have another party tomorrow and we can drink to Michelle, jack and Brogan to hoping jack has a speedy recovery


Good idea Ria


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Hi Everyone. Work is finished now for the week - Yay, so now have to do the housework this weekend at somepoint. How is everyone?
> 
> Whats up hun?
> You ok
> 
> Good idea Ria


Im just feeling a bit ill, swine flu!  Had to come home early from school because of it. And the worst is that its the weekend.....


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! hope everyone is well. I'm definately up for another party tomorrow! 

Work in the morning :-( x


----------



## Spaniel mad

fairy74 said:


> And also wet the new twins heads.


Yes that means double the drink lol



Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah if you want i've got work in the morning for a couple of hour's. then back again about 11ish, I'll be home about 5/6ish


yes you must do that lol



Baby Bordie said:


> Im just feeling a bit ill, swine flu!  Had to come home early from school because of it. And the worst is that its the weekend.....


Aww lil bro. you poorly baby xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! hope everyone is well. I'm definately up for another party tomorrow!
> 
> Work in the morning :-( x


Good good x


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Yes that means double the drink lol
> 
> yes you must do that lol
> 
> Aww lil bro. you poorly baby xxx


Parents have made me chicken soup, like the tin ones... Lol, The thing is, Its disgusting, but its nice.... I cant discribe it! ut:


----------



## ad_1980

Spaniel mad said:


> Thought i would start a thread where we can all come and have a chat
> 
> nice things only, Please no arguements as im hoping this thread can keep going and going
> 
> We can talk about anything on here from how our day has been to us crying over a something weepy
> 
> OK OK i cried when Belle died in Home and Away lol
> 
> happy chatting x


i cried too! i think i cried more when she died than when Bridget (neighbours) died!!

I just noticed this thread and thought i would reply now lol!

I'm bored!!!


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Im just feeling a bit ill, swine flu!  Had to come home early from school because of it. And the worst is that its the weekend.....


Poor thing. Won't tell you off for not doing your homework then. Hope you are drinking lots of fluids etc.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Parents have made me chicken soup, like the tin ones... Lol, The thing is, Its disgusting, but its nice.... I cant discribe it! ut:


aww

tell them u want a kebab. the chilli sauce will do ya good lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

ad_1980 said:


> i cried too! i think i cried more when she died than when Bridget (neighbours) died!!
> 
> I just noticed this thread and thought i would reply now lol!
> 
> I'm bored!!!


Well im glad we could be of service lol


----------



## ad_1980

tell me something interesting - i'm at work for another 30 minutes and i'm doing sweet f.a here.


----------



## lifeizsweet

whats everyone up to this evening? I'm staying in, only having a couple of glasses being a good girl! Have meeting with my regional director on Tuesday so need to be on top form at work at the moment.


----------



## Baby Bordie

ad_1980 said:


> tell me something interesting - i'm at work for another 30 minutes and i'm doing sweet f.a here.


Hmmmm, Something intresting? I know.... Im having jerk chicken and soup for dinner... Weird combo... Lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> whats everyone up to this evening? I'm staying in, only having a couple of glasses being a good girl! Have meeting with my regional director on Tuesday so need to be on top form at work at the moment.


I have no plans for this evening

Just tv lol


----------



## ad_1980

i'll be at home, washing my hair lol!

as for the jerk chicken and soup sounds yum - i don't think ive tried jerk chicken

but soup always works wonders when you are sick.

i remember when i was little, whenever i had epileptic fits and when i was sick in bed my mom would give me Fanta and chicken soup. I swear that made me feel great when i was younger lol!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> whats everyone up to this evening? I'm staying in, only having a couple of glasses being a good girl! Have meeting with my regional director on Tuesday so need to be on top form at work at the moment.


Zoning out in front of the tv and computer i think (& being cuddled by the cats). May have a beer later on.


----------



## Baby Bordie

ad_1980 said:


> i'll be at home, washing my hair lol!
> 
> as for the jerk chicken and soup sounds yum - i don't think ive tried jerk chicken
> 
> but soup always works wonders when you are sick.
> 
> i remember when i was little, whenever i had epileptic fits and when i was sick in bed my mom would give me Fanta and chicken soup. I swear that made me feel great when i was younger lol!


Lol, Bet that fanta made you jump off the walls.... :001_tt2: Yep, jerk chicken is lovely, and my dad makes this salsa with mango in it, it just makes the jerk chicken 100x Btter!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Niceee everyone is having a chilled out evening! 

We met up with my oh's ex's brother earlier. I always feel so akward round him, i think he hates me.


----------



## fairy74

Im having a few beers and an indian later..feeling nice and chilled for once.


----------



## JoWDC

fairy74 said:


> Im having a few beers and an indian later..feeling nice and chilled for once.


I get the smell of Indian wafting onto the station everynight when i get off the train. Maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'd LOVE an indian! No takeaways for the forseable future though :-( welll maybe my birthday! but thats not till December!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I'd LOVE an indian! No takeaways for the forseable future though :-( welll maybe my birthday! but thats not till December!


I love all takeaways lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

You'll be happy to hear im actually feeling alot better! The only pain is my mucles....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> You'll be happy to hear im actually feeling alot better! The only pain is my mucles....


YAY

You need to rest x


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> YAY
> 
> You need to rest x


Yep, I will try and go to sleep early tonight!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Yep, I will try and go to sleep early tonight!


Yes make sure you do


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I love all takeaways lol


me too! but we're so skint right now! still manage the cheeky one once in a while though!


----------



## JoWDC

So what is everyone's favourite takeaway then?

I'm torn between a good curry & chinese.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> So what is everyone's favourite takeaway then?
> 
> I'm torn between a good curry & chinese.


Im not fussy i like them all lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> So what is everyone's favourite takeaway then?
> 
> I'm torn between a good curry & chinese.


I like home made curry more than takeaway. My favorite is probably KFC! Very unhealthy i know... :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> I like home made curry more than takeaway. My favorite is probably KFC! Very unhealthy i know... :blushing:


ummmmmmmmmmm we had KFC last nite x


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> ummmmmmmmmmm we had KFC last nite x


Its scrummmyyy... I love it!!!!


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> I like home made curry more than takeaway. My favorite is probably KFC! Very unhealthy i know... :blushing:


I very rarely have KFC - Macdonalds i have for convienience when i'm rushing out to a meeting on a week night.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> So what is everyone's favourite takeaway then?
> 
> I'm torn between a good curry & chinese.


A ruby or chinese too. At the moment i'd love a good curry. Had chinese a coupla weeks ago!


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I very rarely have KFC - Macdonalds i have for convienience when i'm rushing out to a meeting on a week night.


We have a maccy d's or kfc about once a week at work or a 'cheeky cookie'


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> We have a maccy d's or kfc about once a week at work or a 'cheeky cookie'


Cheeky cookie, whats that? (showing my ignorance)


----------



## Badger's Mum

ad_1980 said:


> i'll be at home, washing my hair lol!
> 
> as for the jerk chicken and soup sounds yum - i don't think ive tried jerk chicken
> 
> but soup always works wonders when you are sick.
> 
> i remember when i was little, whenever i had epileptic fits and when i was sick in bed my mom would give me Fanta and chicken soup. I swear that made me feel great when i was younger lol!


Yes chicken soup is ment to help. Hope you don't mind me asking but i know you live in Egland but are you English?


----------



## fairy74

Love homemade curry,i always blend up some fruit in the sauce for extra nutrition and thickness.


----------



## Baby Bordie

fairy74 said:


> Love homemade curry,i always blend up some fruit in the sauce for extra nutrition and thickness.


Much better than the curryhouse stuff....


----------



## JoWDC

fairy74 said:


> Love homemade curry,i always blend up some fruit in the sauce for extra nutrition and thickness.


Sounds good - what type do you make?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Cheeky cookie, whats that? (showing my ignorance)


haha no you're not! It's our nickname for those really massive chunky cookies you get from the tesco or sainsburys bakerys. The REALLY naughty cookies.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> haha no you're not! It's our nickname for those really massive chunky cookies you get from the tesco or sainsburys bakerys. The REALLY naughty cookies.


Ahh - i don't get naughty cookie, i go for a pack of doughnuts.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> haha no you're not! It's our nickname for those really massive chunky cookies you get from the tesco or sainsburys bakerys. The REALLY naughty cookies.


uhhh i love them lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Ahh - i don't get naughty cookie, i go for a pack of doughnuts.


hehe we used to go to gregs and get yumyums, but we've moved on the cookies, you can dunk them in your tea!


----------



## fairy74

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH yumyums...cookies..please stop i am meant to be on a diet.


----------



## bird

fairy74 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH yumyums...cookies..please stop i am meant to be on a diet.


Sod the diets, as I say "this figure I have costs a lot of money to maintain. "


----------



## lifeizsweet

hehe I'm supposed to be on a diet tooo, this week i've not been toooo bad.


----------



## Guest

I'm back on for a while.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Oh My, I loveeeee doughnuts!!!!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Sod the diets, as I say "this figure I have costs a lot of money to maintain. "


I can't diet - i lose weight to easily & it takes me ages to put it back on. I'm only little - weigh around 8 1/2 stone, so i don't want to lose weight. I'd actually like to put some on - i may get more up top that way.


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Oh My, I loveeeee doughnuts!!!!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


I'm always being challenged to eat a doughnut without licking my lips but it's impossible.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> I'm always being challenged to eat a doughnut without licking my lips but it's impossible.


Ive tried that, I finished the doughnut, but then licked them afterwards....


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Ive tried that, I finished the doughnut, but then licked them afterwards....


I can't do it.


----------



## bird

JoWDC said:


> I can't diet - i lose weight to easily & it takes me ages to put it back on. I'm only little - weigh around 8 1/2 stone, so i don't want to lose weight. I'd actually like to put some on - i may get more up top that way.


I used to be like that till I had the op that took everything away, dont envy the big boobs, the bras are horrid. Cant wait till the last stone or so goes then I can have pretty bras again instead of the hammocks that they do for bigger girls.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I can't diet - i lose weight to easily & it takes me ages to put it back on. I'm only little - weigh around 8 1/2 stone, so i don't want to lose weight. I'd actually like to put some on - i may get more up top that way.


Have some of mine if you like!

I'm about half a stone over weight (according to the bmi thingy, to look at me i don't think i look overweight- but thats just me probs!)

I struggle to lose weight. I have to eat the bare minimum and dedicate my life to exercise to lose more than half a stone. It sucks.


----------



## JoWDC

Any of you know when i can get a microphone for a laptop? Just been trying to have a "net meeting" with my OH in San Fran, only i can hear him but he can't hear me.


----------



## lifeizsweet

You should be able to! My lap tops all have it all built in nowadays but before then i used a headset with a microphone.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> You should be able to! My lap tops all have it all built in nowadays but before then i used a headset with a microphone.


Doh, just seen the little icon. Got to work out how to turn it on now.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Doh, just seen the little icon. Got to work out how to turn it on now.


have you got a built in webcam? the help thingy there should be able to show you what to do?


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> have you got a built in webcam? the help thingy there should be able to show you what to do?


No I don't. I may have to buy one.


----------



## lifeizsweet

How long is your OH away for? For work?


----------



## Spaniel mad

We have decided that we are going to keep puppy 6 and calling her Breeze.

heres a pic of Me, Breeze and Stream


----------



## JoWDC

Until next Friday. He flew out on Tuesday - he's rebuilding a network for the San Fran office.


----------



## lifeizsweet

that sounds so exciting. I would love a job that let me travel!


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> We have decided that we are going to keep puppy 6 and calling her Breeze.
> 
> heres a pic of Me, Breeze and Stream


Aw she's gorgeous Ria, :001_wub::001_wub: More pics of Breeze please?


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> We have decided that we are going to keep puppy 6 and calling her Breeze.
> 
> heres a pic of Me, Breeze and Stream


Awwwwww shes sooooo cute how old is she now?


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Aw she's gorgeous Ria, :001_wub::001_wub: More pics of Breeze please?


Thank you

Believe me now that we have chosen which one we are keeping i will be getting plenty of pics lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Awwwwww shes sooooo cute how old is she now?


She will be 4 weeks old on Monday x


----------



## lifeizsweet

How did i miss that! Thats so exciting!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> that sounds so exciting. I would love a job that let me travel!


He's was in Paris and Amsterdam in August as well. Doesn't get much sightseeing time though - which is why i spent most of 10 days in New York on my own a few years ago.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> He's was in Paris and Amsterdam in August as well. Doesn't get much sightseeing time though - which is why i spent most of 10 days in New York on my own a few years ago.


My dad used to travel alot with his work, on the short trips he said it was literaly plane, work, hotel, plane. Luckily we lived in a few countries for a couple of years. Wish i could of carried it on!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> My dad used to travel alot with his work, on the short trips he said it was literaly plane, work, hotel, plane. Luckily we lived in a few countries for a couple of years. Wish i could of carried it on!


What did your Dad do?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> What did your Dad do?


He works in telecoms, did some work for the winter olympics and things like that. I was in telecoms too till i got made redundant :-(


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> He works in telecoms, did some work for the winter olympics and things like that. I was in telecoms too till i got made redundant :-(


Your Dad's job sounds really interesting. What are you doing now?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Now i am an estate agent, it's so different but i love it!


----------



## JoWDC

My Uncle was an estate agent for many, many years. He loved his job. 

What's the best part of it? Do you visit some real dives?


----------



## lifeizsweet

I love the realllly nice houses we have on our books, but we do have some absolute dives! I try to avoid going to them if possible. Have a few million pounds properties as well! I'd love to sell on of them! 

I think the people i work with have a lot to do with how much i like my job too. Minus the episode earlier in the week when someone tried to blame me for their mistake i get on with everyone really well. That really makes a difference.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I love the realllly nice houses we have on our books, but we do have some absolute dives! I try to avoid going to them if possible. Have a few million pounds properties as well! I'd love to sell on of them!
> 
> I think the people i work with have a lot to do with how much i like my job too. Minus the episode earlier in the week when someone tried to blame me for their mistake i get on with everyone really well. That really makes a difference.


Good colleagues do but they also bring you down sometimes. One of my bosses can be a really grumpy sod at times - got a bit stroppy with me over paper in a printer that i wasn't even using!! Decided it was time to leave for the night shortly after that.

Did you get everything sorted out with your work?


----------



## Classyellie

Evening all 

I've not long got back and I'm shattered from driving! But I've got my Jack with me for the weekend :001_wub: Yay!!! He's currently playing me a variety of music from a new playlist on his iPod!!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Yeah everything was sorted, everythings all good again!


----------



## Guest

I've done a thread entitled I have some good news. It's about a course I start on wednseday.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Evening all
> 
> I've not long got back and I'm shattered from driving! But I've got my Jack with me for the weekend :001_wub: Yay!!! He's currently playing me a variety of music from a new playlist on his iPod!!!


Evening Ellie

How old is he??


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening Ellie
> 
> How old is he??


He's sweet sixteen and at 6th form - just started his A levels


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> He's sweet sixteen and at 6th form - just started his A levels


Aww bless him

terrible teenage stage lol


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Evening all
> 
> I've not long got back and I'm shattered from driving! But I've got my Jack with me for the weekend :001_wub: Yay!!! He's currently playing me a variety of music from a new playlist on his iPod!!!


Hi Ellie. Whatcha listening to then?


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> We have decided that we are going to keep puppy 6 and calling her Breeze.
> 
> heres a pic of Me, Breeze and Stream


Awww Ria Breeze is a little sweetie :001_tt1: First time I've seen a pic of you - you're really pretty


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Awww Ria Breeze is a little sweetie :001_tt1: First time I've seen a pic of you - you're really pretty


She is a cutie

Im fat and ugly lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww bless him
> 
> terrible teenage stage lol


Lol actually no, he's a good boy



JoWDC said:


> Hi Ellie. Whatcha listening to then?


Just been listening to Little Boots and now Chipmunk


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> She is a cutie
> 
> Im fat and ugly lol


You're so not :001_tt2:

She is a little cutie...and so are you - so there!


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> She is a cutie
> 
> Im fat and ugly lol


Hey, no putting yourself down - your not!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> You're so not :001_tt2:
> 
> She is a little cutie...and so are you - so there!


hehehe thanx x


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> She is a cutie
> 
> Im fat and ugly lol


No your not you look lovely.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Hey, no putting yourself down - your not!!!


wait til you see me in person lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> No your not you look lovely.


Thank you x


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> wait til you see me in person lol


Don't put yourself down. Stop being so hard on yourself.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Thank you x


That's a lovely picture of you with the puppy so stop being so hard on yourself please. You should see my picture on my bus pass. I look a mess on it.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> That's a lovely picture of you with the puppy so stop being so hard on yourself please. You should see my picture on my bus pass. I look a mess on it.


lol i hate having my picture taken


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> lol i hate having my picture taken


I don't like having my picture taken either.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right im off to bed now. Got shopping in the morning and then more people over to see pups so speak tomorrow

Nite all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I don't like having my picture taken either.


I don't think many of us do.


----------



## fairy74

im off to bed also.
So do we have a chat night tomorrow???


----------



## Guest

Nite nite sleep well.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to bed now as well.


----------



## vickie1985

evening all....i cant sleep coz other half is on a night out in S****horpe.....not the safest place to be in all honesty lol
and hes drunk, i had the 1st drunken text about half hour ago.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im off to bed now. Got shopping in the morning and then more people over to see pups so speak tomorrow
> 
> Nite all xxxxxxxxxxxx





fairy74 said:


> im off to bed also.
> So do we have a chat night tomorrow???


Night Ria, Night Fairy (sorry don't know your actual name). Sweet Dreams both of you.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I'm going to bed now as well.


Nighty night Danielle. Sweet Dreams.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im off to bed now. Got shopping in the morning and then more people over to see pups so speak tomorrow
> 
> Nite all xxxxxxxxxxxx





danielled said:


> I'm going to bed now as well.


Night night Ria, and you Danielle
Sweet dreams both xxxx


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Night Ria, Night Fairy (sorry don't know your actual name). Sweet Dreams both of you.


I'm going to bed now too so nite nite.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Nighty night Danielle. Sweet Dreams.


Speak to you tomorrow.


----------



## Classyellie

fairy74 said:


> im off to bed also.
> So do we have a chat night tomorrow???


I don't know your real name. yes, we'll be here tomorrow 

Night night
Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## JoWDC

vickie1985 said:


> evening all....i cant sleep coz other half is on a night out in S****horpe.....not the safest place to be in all honesty lol
> and hes drunk, i had the 1st drunken text about half hour ago.


Hi Vickie. I had a drunken phone call on the train this morning. OH is in San Fran which is 8 hours behind so he was just getting in.

I can never sleep when he's out drinking after work & i'm waiting for him to come back.


----------



## fairy74

Classyellie said:


> I don't know your real name. yes, we'll be here tomorrow
> 
> Night night
> Sweet dreams xxx


Sorry my name is Rachel.
night to you all,and maybe speak tomorrow night.
Sweet dreams.xxx


----------



## fairy74

fairy74 said:


> Sorry my name is Rachel.
> night to you all,and maybe speak tomorrow night.
> Sweet dreams.xxx


Or a beautiful nightmare...lol sorry couldnt resist.xxx


----------



## Classyellie

fairy74 said:


> Or a beautiful nightmare...lol sorry couldnt resist.xxx


Lol...I've had a few of those 

Night Rachel

I'm off now too - not to bed yet but going to play a few rounds of golf on the PS3 with Jack  - we've each been training our own characters and no longer rely on the pros 

Sleep well all and see you tomorrow xxx


----------



## vickie1985

JoWDC said:


> Hi Vickie. I had a drunken phone call on the train this morning. OH is in San Fran which is 8 hours behind so he was just getting in.
> 
> I can never sleep when he's out drinking after work & i'm waiting for him to come back.


haha drunken phone calls and texts are the best though....he even put "see you Friday" i wasnt awear he was going for a week though lol (hes back tomorrow)


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Lol...I've had a few of those
> 
> Night Rachel
> 
> I'm off now too - not to bed yet but going to play a few rounds of golf on the PS3 with Jack  - we've each been training our own characters and no longer rely on the pros
> 
> Sleep well all and see you tomorrow xxx


Night night Ellie. Hope you beat Jack!!


----------



## JoWDC

vickie1985 said:


> haha drunken phone calls and texts are the best though....he even put "see you Friday" i wasnt awear he was going for a week though lol (hes back tomorrow)


Depends what time the phone call is though. I get p'ed off when i get a phone call as i'm just dropping off.

At least you know he's still ok if he's contacting you though.


----------



## vickie1985

JoWDC said:


> Depends what time the phone call is though. I get p'ed off when i get a phone call as i'm just dropping off.
> 
> At least you know he's still ok if he's contacting you though.


yeah he wouldnt dare ring me at this time. 
but your right, at least i know hes ok. what time do travel lodges, etc kick out in the morning? im not actually sure what hes staying in, but i know hes sharing with his mate and its only £12 each.


----------



## JoWDC

vickie1985 said:


> yeah he wouldnt dare ring me at this time.
> but your right, at least i know hes ok. what time do travel lodges, etc kick out in the morning? im not actually sure what hes staying in, but i know hes sharing with his mate and its only £12 each.


Dunno, but probably 11 am or 12 am.

Guess they'll be going for the full english tomorrow as well.


----------



## JoWDC

Right, Vickie, i'm going to leave you to it now & toddle off to bed.

Night night.


----------



## vickie1985

JoWDC said:


> Right, Vickie, i'm going to leave you to it now & toddle off to bed.
> 
> Night night.


yeah i think im gonna try and get some kip now too! night x


----------



## Spaniel mad

I cant believe im up

I let the puppies out and Stream picked something up. she dropped it so i grabbed the poop scoop and a bag and it was a mouse head yuk
There was some guts aswell

why do cats have to do it. They could eat it somewhere else


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning.

ewww what a lovely surprise that must have been for you! Bramble is doing my head in this morning. He's so bloody hyper! Shame i have to leave for work soon and OH has to watch him hehehe


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning.
> 
> ewww what a lovely surprise that must have been for you! Bramble is doing my head in this morning. He's so bloody hyper! Shame i have to leave for work soon and OH has to watch him hehehe


Brooke was a bit like that yesterday morning, could have murdered her


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Brooke was a bit like that yesterday morning, could have murdered her


He's jumping around on all the sofas and tearing it up and down the stairs. Little nightmare.


----------



## Classyellie

Morning Ria and Linzi 



Spaniel mad said:


> I cant believe im up
> 
> I let the puppies out and Stream picked something up. she dropped it so i grabbed the poop scoop and a bag and it was a mouse head yuk
> There was some guts aswell
> 
> why do cats have to do it. They could eat it somewhere else


Lol - that's cats for you 



lifeizsweet said:


> Morning.
> 
> ewww what a lovely surprise that must have been for you! Bramble is doing my head in this morning. He's so bloody hyper! Shame i have to leave for work soon and OH has to watch him hehehe


Aww shame it's down to your OH today 



Spaniel mad said:


> Brooke was a bit like that yesterday morning, could have murdered her


Don't you touch my Brooke! Lol

I didn't get to bed until gone 3am as was playing on the PS3 with Jack 

Just going to have another coffee then I'll wake him up and we'll take the dogs out


----------



## Badger's Mum

Morning how are we to all today?


----------



## JoWDC

Morning Lovelies!!



Spaniel mad said:


> I cant believe im up
> 
> I let the puppies out and Stream picked something up. she dropped it so i grabbed the poop scoop and a bag and it was a mouse head yuk
> There was some guts aswell
> 
> why do cats have to do it. They could eat it somewhere else


It could have been worse - you could have found it in the kitchen/ hallway - where i have found my dead presents.



lifeizsweet said:


> Morning.
> 
> ewww what a lovely surprise that must have been for you! Bramble is doing my head in this morning. He's so bloody hyper! Shame i have to leave for work soon and OH has to watch him hehehe


Can associate with that - the past few days the cats have chosen to run around & play fight under my bed at about 6.30am. Am v. tired but can't sleep through that so i pretend to be asleep until i'm ready for morning cuddles.



Classyellie said:


> Just going to have another coffee then I'll wake him up and we'll take the dogs out


Think i'm going to need lots of tea before i get going today.



Badger's Mum said:


> Morning how are we to all today?


Being v lazy this morning, too tired to care. So sitting in my pj's and dressing gown with a cup of tea & watching qualifying.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Were just going shopping then have more people coming over today to see pups.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning how are we to all today?


I'm great today.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Morning Lovelies!!
> 
> It could have been worse - you could have found it in the kitchen/ hallway - where i have found my dead presents.
> 
> Can associate with that - the past few days the cats have chosen to run around & play fight under my bed at about 6.30am. Am v. tired but can't sleep through that so i pretend to be asleep until i'm ready for morning cuddles.
> 
> Think i'm going to need lots of tea before i get going today.
> 
> Being v lazy this morning, too tired to care. So sitting in my pj's and dressing gown with a cup of tea & watching qualifying.


I'm shattered today i feel like going back to bed


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm shattered today i feel like going back to bed


I could do with going bk to bed. Only had a couple of hours sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I could do with going bk to bed. Only had a couple of hours sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


And me I was on the phone chatting to Michelle for nearly 6hr's


----------



## JANICE199

Badger's Mum said:


> And me I was on the phone chatting to Michelle for nearly 6hr's


*6 hours? how are michelle and jack?*


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm shattered today i feel like going back to bed





Spaniel mad said:


> I could do with going bk to bed. Only had a couple of hours sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Ive made you both a cup of tea to help get you going.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm shattered today i feel like going back to bed


So do I today. How is Badger?


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> And me I was on the phone chatting to Michelle for nearly 6hr's


How are Michelle and Jack?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> And me I was on the phone chatting to Michelle for nearly 6hr's


LOL how are they all???



JoWDC said:


> Ive made you both a cup of tea to help get you going.


YUK i dont drink tea, coffee all round


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> YUK i dont drink tea, coffee all round


Cappochino ok?


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *6 hours? how are michelle and jack?*


Just had a txt from her Jack's having his op now, I'll let you no when i hear anymore. Michelle seem's a bit brighter today



JoWDC said:


> Ive made you both a cup of tea to help get you going.


Thank you


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Cappochino ok?


umm that looks yummy lol

Right im off shopping

speak soon

Christine please send Michelle my love xxx


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Just had a txt from her Jack's having his op now, I'll let you no when i hear anymore. Michelle seem's a bit brighter today


Fingers crossed that the op goes ok then. Send our love (again) next time you hear from her.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> umm that looks yummy lol
> 
> Right im off shopping
> 
> speak soon
> 
> Christine please send Michelle my love xxx


Have fun Ria.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> umm that looks yummy lol
> 
> Right im off shopping
> 
> speak soon
> 
> Christine please send Michelle my love xxx





JoWDC said:


> Fingers crossed that the op goes ok then. Send our love (again) next time you hear from her.


I will do


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> And me I was on the phone chatting to Michelle for nearly 6hr's





Badger's Mum said:


> Just had a txt from her Jack's having his op now, I'll let you no when i hear anymore. Michelle seem's a bit brighter today


Please give her my love Christine. Perhaps she's getting over the shock of it all a bit now. Hope Jack's op goes well x



JoWDC said:


> Cappochino ok?


Mmmmm - lovely!

Have fun shopping Ria 

I'm off to wake my Jack up then out to walk the dogs


----------



## Badger's Mum

I'm off now see you all later Have a good day


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm all alone in the office! Hope everyone is having a good day so far, we still having drinks tonight?


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm all alone in the office! Hope everyone is having a good day so far, we still having drinks tonight?


Hi Linzi, no viewings today then?

I've only just managed to get showered and dressed. But i have, at least, made a start on cleaning the bathroom and put a load of washing on.

What time is drinks starting tonight?


----------



## Classyellie

Right back from my walk - Jack didn't want to get up - teenagers!!!  

Pippa is 5 months old today!

How do you upload a video? Anyone know?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Morning all, I woke up early toay!  I wasnt feeling well, so got up at 6! 
How are you all?


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Right back from my walk - Jack didn't want to get up - teenagers!!!
> 
> Pippa is 5 months old today!
> 
> How do you upload a video? Anyone know?


Happy 5 month birthday Pippa!

Sorry, i rely on my OH to do the technical stuff.


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Morning all, I woke up early toay!  I wasnt feeling well, so got up at 6!
> How are you all?


Hi James

Nearly 12 so i should get off my a**e and do something rather than veg on the sofa - just been watching quali which is my excuse.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Hi James
> 
> Nearly 12 so i should get off my a**e and do something rather than veg on the sofa - just been watching quali which is my excuse.


Hi Jo.... 

I should be doing something, But parents wont let me out, and i wouldnt want to go out anyway! Well it is YOUR saturday, you can do whatever you please...


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Happy 5 month birthday Pippa!
> 
> Sorry, i rely on my OH to do the technical stuff.


I've just uploaded it to photobucket!!

Morning James 

Does anyone want to see a quick video clip of my dogs this morning?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Classyellie said:


> I've just uploaded it to photobucket!!
> 
> Morning James
> 
> Does anyone want to see a quick video clip of my dogs this morning?


Morning Ellie. I would love to see the clip!


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hi Linzi, no viewings today then?
> 
> I've only just managed to get showered and dressed. But i have, at least, made a start on cleaning the bathroom and put a load of washing on.
> 
> What time is drinks starting tonight?


Nope my co worker is doing all the viewings today! So I'm doing the admin in a cosy warm office!

I shall be around early tonight fr drinks not sure when its kicking off though!


----------



## Classyellie

Hope it works! Oops...and you'll have to turn your screen around :blushing: 

arghhh...how do I do it!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Afternoon all

Have people coming over at 1 to see puppies

How is everyone??


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Have people coming over at 1 to see puppies
> 
> How is everyone??


Hi Ria 

Just the girl  How on earth do I upload a video here? :blushing:

My girl in her new harness!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Have people coming over at 1 to see puppies
> 
> How is everyone??


Afternoon sis.... Good luck with that, Hope they are nice and friendly!  Im okay, you?


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> I've just uploaded it to photobucket!!
> 
> Does anyone want to see a quick video clip of my dogs this morning?


Yes please



Spaniel mad said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Have people coming over at 1 to see puppies
> 
> How is everyone??


Still here on the sofa Ria, but dressed now. Must get up soon as i need to go and get lunch.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Have people coming over at 1 to see puppies
> 
> How is everyone??


I'm fine. I'm talking on the forum and talking on the phone at the same time. My friend Drew said hello and will be joining soon with ny help. He is registered blind too like me.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Hi Ria
> 
> Just the girl  How on earth do I upload a video here? :blushing:
> 
> My girl in her new harness!


She's sooo pretty!!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Hey ria, hope the people are what your looking for in new owners for the pups!


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I'm fine. I'm talking on the forum and talking on the phone at the same time. My friend Drew said hello and will be joining soon with ny help. He is registered blind too like me.


Afternoon Danielle (don't think i've said hello to you today - very rude of me).


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Hi Ria
> 
> Just the girl  How on earth do I upload a video here? :blushing:
> 
> My girl in her new harness!


Aww she is adorable. Send her to me aswell lol



Baby Bordie said:


> Afternoon sis.... Good luck with that, Hope they are nice and friendly!  Im okay, you?


Afternoon lil bro. Im good thanx. Dreading having people come over lol I get soo nervous


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Afternoon Danielle (don't think i've said hello to you today - very rude of me).


Don't worry.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Hey ria, hope the people are what your looking for in new owners for the pups!


Thank you. Im happy with all of them that are having pups just one im a bit unsure of at the mo. they are coming tomorrow so will let you know how it goes xx


----------



## Classyellie

Lol I'm giving up with the video for now! :blushing:

I'd be really nervous if they were my babies Ria. Good luck with the potential new owners this afternoon


----------



## JoWDC

Right, i'm going to go and do a few bits & bobs now.

Hope the viewing goes well this afternoon Ria. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Never mind about the video Ellie - we can see it later.

See you all later.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Lol I'm giving up with the video for now! :blushing:
> 
> I'd be really nervous if they were my babies Ria. Good luck with the potential new owners this afternoon


Thanx Ellie x


----------



## Classyellie

Ok - definitely giving up!

Off shopping with Jack now - he *needs* new clothes so he says


----------



## lifeizsweet

Have fun shopping! 

2 hours till home time!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Good afternoon how is everyone


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Good afternoon how is everyone


I'm great. I've got a big bruise on my side from the grand national but I'm used to it.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I'm great. I've got a big bruise on my side from the grand national but I'm used to it.


Oh no no again


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh no no again


I'm useless on rides. You can't take me anywhere can you haha.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm stiat work! Looking at a 10 million pound house!


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm stiat work! Looking at a 10 million pound house!


Not quite enough money in my pocket today. I've been shopping


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Not quite enough money in my pocket today. I've been shopping


The new goldfish got past his first week so think I will name him now. That's me when I have been shopping I spend all my money.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Just out of my price range too, its absolutley rediculous!


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> The new goldfish got past his first week so think I will name him now. That's me when I have been shopping I spend all my money.


What the name then?



Badger's Mum said:


> Good afternoon how is everyone


Fine thanks - feeling very emotional about my two cats. The RSPCA thread got me going & made me think how one visit with the Brownies changed my life.



danielled said:


> I'm great. I've got a big bruise on my side from the grand national but I'm used to it.


LOL, your as bad as me - i've got a big bruise on each leg cos i walked into cabinets at work.



lifeizsweet said:


> I'm stiat work! Looking at a 10 million pound house!


Don't spend your lottery winnings all at once.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> What the name then?
> 
> Fine thanks - feeling very emotional about my two cats. The RSPCA thread got me going & made me think how one visit with the Brownies changed my life.
> 
> LOL, your as bad as me - i've got a big bruise on each leg cos i walked into cabinets at work.
> 
> Don't spend your lottery winnings all at once.


I called the goldfish Bubbles because he likes to blow bubbles when I walk over to him. I'm so accident prone it's untrue.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I called the goldfish Bubbles because he likes to blow bubbles when I walk over to him.


Perfect name!!!


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Perfect name!!!


Thank you. Any time I go on rides I don't relax. I'm all tense and stiff so I get chucked around in the train but it doesn't bother me. That's why I always have a bruise the next day for a few days.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I called the goldfish Bubbles because he likes to blow bubbles when I walk over to him. I'm so accident prone it's untrue.


That's a good name.

Sorry not shaw if Michelle's been on but Jack's op went well


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> That's a good name.
> 
> Sorry not shaw if Michelle's been on but Jack's op went well


Thats good news. Haven't seen Michelle on this thread today, so thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> That's a good name.
> 
> Sorry not shaw if Michelle's been on but Jack's op went well


I've been looking out for any updates from her and haven't seen her on. Thanks for the update glad it went well. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Home from work, stopped at my mum's to look for gaz, she's away and changed the alarm without telling me, i set if off properly, it was SO loud.


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> Home from work, stopped at my mum's to look for gaz, she's away and changed the alarm without telling me, i set if off properly, it was SO loud.


hi, oh no bad about the alarm, i have had a busy day, just going to sort out abut having chinese takeaway then will be back on later.


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> hi, oh no bad about the alarm, i have had a busy day, just going to sort out abut having chinese takeaway then will be back on later.


I've done that before.


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone, how have your days been?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone, how have your days been?


Bubbles is having a mad half hour swimming round at 90 miles an hour.


----------



## lifeizsweet

brackensmom said:


> hi, oh no bad about the alarm, i have had a busy day, just going to sort out abut having chinese takeaway then will be back on later.


Oooo chinese, nice!!



danielled said:


> I've done that before.


It was so loud i thought my ears were going to bleed! Luckily managed to turn it off!



JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone, how have your days been?


Had a really good day, working with my favourite co worker. May have to bail on drinks tonight! Friends are round


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Had a really good day, working with my favourite co worker. May have to bail on drinks tonight! Friends are round


Hope you have a good evening with your friends.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hope you have a good evening with your friends.


thank you! OH and friend have just nipped down the offy. Will catch up with you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

evening all xx


----------



## fairy74

Good evening everyone.

Blimey dont the days fly by..how are you all??.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> evening all xx


Hiya - how did the puppy viewings go?



fairy74 said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> Blimey dont the days fly by..how are you all??.


Don't know where they go to - couple of weeks ago it was still light at this time, its really dark now.


----------



## Guest

I know the days and weeks fly by don't they.


----------



## brackensmom

evening all, how is everyone, i have had a busy day, and was a bit concerned about Bracken earlier, he was limping but he now seems ok again. I have just had a chinese and feel totally stuffed out.
How did puppy viewing go Ria.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Hiya - how did the puppy viewings go?
> 
> Don't know where they go to - couple of weeks ago it was still light at this time, its really dark now.





brackensmom said:


> evening all, how is everyone, i have had a busy day, and was a bit concerned about Bracken earlier, he was limping but he now seems ok again. I have just had a chinese and feel totally stuffed out.
> How did puppy viewing go Ria.


The viewings went well. i had a bit of a turn though. i hadnt eaten all day as i was busy so had a coffe when they left and all i will say is it came back up rather quickly lol


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> The viewings went well. i had a bit of a turn though. i hadnt eaten all day as i was busy so had a coffe when they left and all i will say is it came back up rather quickly lol


Oh hun - you ok now?


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> The viewings went well. i had a bit of a turn though. i hadnt eaten all day as i was busy so had a coffe when they left and all i will say is it came back up rather quickly lol


oh Ria, you naught girl you must eat, not good to go all day, hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Oh hun - you ok now?





brackensmom said:


> oh Ria, you naught girl you must eat, not good to go all day, hope you are feeling better now.


yeah im ok now. I had a slice of dry toast

i will make sure i have breakfast tomorrow as we have more coming to see the boys tomorrow


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah im ok now. I had a slice of dry toast
> 
> i will make sure i have breakfast tomorrow as we have more coming to see the boys tomorrow


Don't forget lunch either.


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah im ok now. I had a slice of dry toast
> 
> i will make sure i have breakfast tomorrow as we have more coming to see the boys tomorrow


Good girl, i know what it is like though when you are just soo busy, it was 3pm today before i realised i had not eaten either, and had a bad head.

Looks like cold weather has affected Bracken today, thought he was ok earlier, but has been resting on chair for a while and just got off and he is limping about again, will have to keep eye on him, meant to be going swimming tomorrow with him so will have to see how he is.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Don't forget lunch either.


See i forgot both today. I dont normally have breakfast and this morning we went shopping

when we got back i made sure all the dogs and puppies were fed then we had people over and didnt really get a break inbetween


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Good girl, i know what it is like though when you are just soo busy, it was 3pm today before i realised i had not eaten either, and had a bad head.
> 
> Looks like cold weather has affected Bracken today, thought he was ok earlier, but has been resting on chair for a while and just got off and he is limping about again, will have to keep eye on him, meant to be going swimming tomorrow with him so will have to see how he is.


I usually make sure i have something or i get all shakey and get a headache but i was soooo busy and it seemed to take people forever to choose their pups lol

Aww bless him. I hope hes ok


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hello my fellow chatter boxes... I can hardly type!  I have bitten my nails soooo short, they started to bleed!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hello my fellow chatter boxes... I can hardly type!  I have bitten my nails soooo short, they started to bleed!


Well that was silly


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Well that was silly


I know, But when i start, i cant stop.... Its a bad habbit! So how are you sis?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> I know, But when i start, i cant stop.... Its a bad habbit! So how are you sis?


Im good thanx. had a busy day so its good to finally sit down x


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Im good thanx. had a busy day so its good to finally sit down x


watching X-factor? Did you just see Sanita? ut:


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> watching X-factor? Did you just see Sanita? ut:


hi, yes just saw sinita, it was simons face that made me laugh, he nearly chocked on his drink.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> watching X-factor? Did you just see Sanita? ut:


Yeah pmsl

did you see their faces lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

brackensmom said:


> hi, yes just saw sinita, it was simons face that made me laugh, he nearly chocked on his drink.


Lol, Same, i nearly chocked on my drink! lmao.



Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah pmsl
> 
> did you see their faces lol


Lol, They were really funny, You should have seen my face! Lmao


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Same, i nearly chocked on my drink! lmao.
> 
> Lol, They were really funny, You should have seen my face! Lmao


I can imagine lol


----------



## JoWDC

James, have you done my challenge yet, or are you too ill to do it?


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> James, have you done my challenge yet, or are you too ill to do it?


Too ill, But will ask my mum next week!  Did you guys just see those "Vile little creatures" on X-Factor? They were shocking, and Loius will choose them because there irish!!!! :cursing:


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Too ill, But will ask my mum next week!  Did you guys just see those "Vile little creatures" on X-Factor? They were shocking, and Loius will choose them because there irish!!!! :cursing:


No - have to admit, i don't watch the show & never have.


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Too ill, But will ask my mum next week!  Did you guys just see those "Vile little creatures" on X-Factor? They were shocking, and Loius will choose them because there irish!!!! :cursing:


oh James are you not well, sorry if i missed you saying it somewhere, what is wrong? yeah strange those twins arent they, but hopefully Ronan will persuade him to get rid of them, should never have got through in first place.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> No - have to admit, i don't watch the show & never have.


I like it, Its a good laugh at auditions, but then it just gets boring!


----------



## fairy74

So what are we all up to tonight??


----------



## Guest

fairy74 said:


> So what are we all up to tonight??


I'm home alone on here tonight.


----------



## Baby Bordie

fairy74 said:


> So what are we all up to tonight??


X-Factor then xbox...... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## fairy74

danielled said:


> I'm home alone on here tonight.


your never alone.


----------



## Spaniel mad

fairy74 said:


> So what are we all up to tonight??


im watching casualty


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> im watching casualty


Snap, and sending some PM's to a very nice lady.


----------



## JoWDC

fairy74 said:


> So what are we all up to tonight??


I'm sitting here feeling very lonely, and thinking that San Francisco is a very long way from here.


----------



## Guest

fairy74 said:


> your never alone.


Your never alone? I'm confused what do you mean?


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Snap, and sending some PM's to a very nice lady.


uhhh i wonder who that is lol


----------



## fairy74

danielled said:


> Your never alone? I'm confused what do you mean?


I mean that someone is always here to chat with


----------



## Guest

fairy74 said:


> I mean that someone is always here to chat with


Ah now I know what you mean. I'm home alone but I can chat to you guys. I was getting a bit lonely being here alone until you explained now I don't feel lonely.


----------



## fairy74

yeh im up for a good old chat.


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> I'm sitting here feeling very lonely, and thinking that San Francisco is a very long way from here.


aww Jo sorry you feeling lonely, when is OH back.


----------



## fairy74

my oh is here but its saturday(football day) so not much sense from him.


----------



## Guest

fairy74 said:


> yeh im up for a good old chat.


So am I. I'm sat here with a packet of prawn cocktail crisps.


----------



## fairy74

danielled said:


> So am I. I'm sat here with a packet of prawn cocktail crisps.


I prefer chicken myself...but on a diet so no munchies for me tonight.


----------



## Guest

fairy74 said:


> I prefer chicken myself...but on a diet so no munchies for me tonight.


Roast chicken are my favourite. I wonder what my fish are up to.


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> aww Jo sorry you feeling lonely, when is OH back.


Not until Friday. Doesn't help that i'm not feeling 100% either so am starting to feel very sorry for myself. I'm sitting here waiting for him to call me cos he's got a work phone.


----------



## fairy74

Think im in for a tough night as my kittens have just started getting out of their box...maybe time to get the crate out.


----------



## Spaniel mad

fairy74 said:


> Think im in for a tough night as my kittens have just started getting out of their box...maybe time to get the crate out.


They wil be climbing the curtains before u know it lol


----------



## Classyellie

Evening!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Evening!!!


Evening Ellie x


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> Not until Friday. Doesn't help that i'm not feeling 100% either so am starting to feel very sorry for myself. I'm sitting here waiting for him to call me cos he's got a work phone.


sending big hugs and get well wishes.


----------



## Classyellie

just saw your pics on FB  Love the ones of Brooke and puppy no 101 

Awww sorry you're not feeling too good still Jo {{{hugs}}}


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> sending big hugs and get well wishes.


Thanks - it helps.



Classyellie said:


> just saw your pics on FB  Love the ones of Brooke and puppy no 101
> 
> Awww sorry you're not feeling too good still Jo {{{hugs}}}


Hi Ellie, and thanks. Just wish this cold would come out properly or go away. Got some vitamin C to take now - had run out before.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Hi Ellie, and thanks. Just wish this cold would come out properly or go away. Got some vitamin C to take now - had run out before.


I still feel like crap but my son is waiting on me tonight which helps  At least I've got the week off work now!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Heres some pics of Brooke and Breeze


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> I still feel like crap but my son is waiting on me tonight which helps  At least I've got the week off work now!


Forgot about that - and you feeling ill. Sorry <<hugs>>.

What have you got planned for this coming week?


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Heres some pics of Brooke and Breeze


They are lovely pictures. Breeze is so cute. I'm still not on speaking terms with the pleco.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Heres some pics of Brooke and Breeze


Soooo cute. Got any of Storm and Breeze?


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Heres some pics of Brooke and Breeze


sww just soo sweet, Brooke is soo good letting Breeze lie all over her.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Soooo cute. Got any of Storm and Breeze?


I have but they arnt very good. I will get some good ones later


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> sww just soo sweet, Brooke is soo good letting Breeze lie all over her.


they are always like that


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Heres some pics of Brooke and Breeze


Awww those are the ones loved on FB 



JoWDC said:


> Forgot about that - and you feeling ill. Sorry <<hugs>>.
> 
> What have you got planned for this coming week?


Lol...I haven't got anything planned really except getting better but if the weather is ok I'd like to take the dogs to the beach for the day - they've never seen the sea :blushing:


----------



## Guest

I'm going to bed now so night night speak to you tomorrow. I hate going to bed home alone because I never feel safe. I feel scared going to bed when I'm home alone.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Awww those are the ones loved on FB
> 
> Lol...I haven't got anything planned really except getting better but if the weather is ok I'd like to take the dogs to the beach for the day - they've never seen the sea :blushing:


Where's your closest beach?


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I'm going to bed now so night night speak to you tomorrow. I hate going to bed home alone because I never feel safe. I feel scared going to bed when I'm home alone.


Night Danielle - don't worry, you'll be fine.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Night Danielle - don't worry, you'll be fine.


But I hate going to bed home alone.


----------



## fairy74

Danielle you will be fine.

Good thoughts


----------



## Guest

fairy74 said:


> Danielle you will be fine.
> 
> Good thoughts


I will find something to cuddle tonight.


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> I'm going to bed now so night night speak to you tomorrow. I hate going to bed home alone because I never feel safe. I feel scared going to bed when I'm home alone.


night daneille, sleep well and i am sure you will be fine, sending good thought vibes,


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I'm going to bed now so night night speak to you tomorrow. I hate going to bed home alone because I never feel safe. I feel scared going to bed when I'm home alone.


Night night Danielle

You'll be fine hunni. Sweet dreams xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right im off to bed

Its been a long day and got another busy day tomorrow

Nite all xxx


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im off to bed
> 
> Its been a long day and got another busy day tomorrow
> 
> Nite all xxx


nite Ria, sleep well, and have a good day tomorrow. 
I am also off to bed so night all,


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im off to bed
> 
> Its been a long day and got another busy day tomorrow
> 
> Nite all xxx


Night Ria. Sweet dreams.


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> nite Ria, sleep well, and have a good day tomorrow.
> I am also off to bed so night all,


Night Night.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Right im off to bed
> 
> Its been a long day and got another busy day tomorrow
> 
> Nite all xxx





brackensmom said:


> nite Ria, sleep well, and have a good day tomorrow.
> I am also off to bed so night all,


Night night both
Sweet dreams xxx

Ria I hope you don't get anymore pressies in the morning


----------



## JoWDC

I'm going to log off now - i've been on this computer far too much tonight.

Night all.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Storm decided to wake the pups so im still here lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm decided to wake the pups so im still here lol


lol and I'm off to bed  Jack wanted me to play on the PS3 again but after last nights 3am finish I've chosen bed


----------



## fairy74

I am off to bed.

Night Night all...speak soon.xxxxxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> lol and I'm off to bed  Jack wanted me to play on the PS3 again but after last nights 3am finish I've chosen bed


LOL bless him



fairy74 said:


> I am off to bed.
> 
> Night Night all...speak soon.xxxxxxx


Night all xxx


----------



## Classyellie

Gooood morning!

Nice calm morning which made walking the dogs easier as Pippa loves to chase leaves 

Hope you all had a good nights sleep x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Gooood morning!
> 
> Nice calm morning which made walking the dogs easier as Pippa loves to chase leaves
> 
> Hope you all had a good nights sleep x


Good morning I had a great time walking mine today. all three enjoyed were good


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Good morning I had a great time walking mine today. all three enjoyed were good


How are you and Badger today?


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> How are you and Badger today?


We good thank's. Hope you have a good swim


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> We good thank's. Hope you have a good swim


Thank you we are going at 10.00am. More grids for me to touch me thinks. I will try and get even closer to the grid this time. I touched it at arms length last time so will go right down to it today if I can pluck up the courage and find the courage to do so.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Thank you we are going at 10.00am. More grids for me to touch me thinks. I will try and get even closer to the grid this time. I touched it at arms length last time so will go right down to it today if I can pluck up the courage and find the courage to do so.


your'll do it


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> your'll do it


I will. I will just remember to take a deep breath before I go under this time. I forgot to do that last time. I will remember not to open my mouth too underwater. I did that last time too because I forgot I was underwater.


----------



## Guest

I had a bad dream last night.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I had a bad dream last night.


Awww Danielle {{{hugs}}} I hate having bad dreams x

Right off to give the dogs a long walk now my Jack is up! They only had a quick one earlier :blushing:


----------



## Badger's Mum

I'm for for a while see you all later


----------



## tillysdream

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm for for a while see you all later


Bye bye


----------



## Spaniel mad

Sorry i havnt been round much today.
Had people over to see their puppies.

How is everyone??


----------



## lifeizsweet

Afternoon all! ooohh i got so drunk last night! No hangover though wayhey! Didn't make it to the market, OH wouldn't get out of bed! Already had out roast today though!! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Sorry i havnt been round much today.
> Had people over to see their puppies.
> 
> How is everyone??


More people?  Afternoon all, Im sitting here watching a film!  Danielle, i hope the dream wasnt to bad....


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Afternoon all! ooohh i got so drunk last night! No hangover though wayhey! Didn't make it to the market, OH wouldn't get out of bed! Already had out roast today though!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


Oh naughty you

Will you ever make it to the market??? lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> More people?  Afternoon all, Im sitting here watching a film!  Danielle, i hope the dream wasnt to bad....


Yep and have more coming at 3. 11 puppies means alot of people lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

I'm back back how is everyone


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm back back how is everyone


Hi

Im good thanx

Hows you ???


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> More people?  Afternoon all, Im sitting here watching a film!  Danielle, i hope the dream wasnt to bad....


What movie? Is it on telly, I need something to watch!



Spaniel mad said:


> Oh naughty you
> 
> Will you ever make it to the market??? lol


haha I hope so! If OH works this week and gets paid on Friday we will DEFF go on Sunday. I will make sure of it!



Badger's Mum said:


> I'm back back how is everyone


I'm good thanks, hope you are well.

I was walking Bramble earlier and his lead snapped and we were next to a busy road and i nearly had a heart attack, he didn't bolt so we were okay.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> What movie? Is it on telly, I need something to watch!
> 
> haha I hope so! If OH works this week and gets paid on Friday we will DEFF go on Sunday. I will make sure of it!
> 
> I'm good thanks, hope you are well.
> 
> I was walking Bramble earlier and his lead snapped and we were next to a busy road and i nearly had a heart attack, he didn't bolt so we were okay.


His lead snapped??? What type of lead??


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> His lead snapped??? What type of lead??


It's a thick rope one! It snapped near the bit where the clip to attach to his collar is. We've managed to fix it for now with some industrial strength super glue (it's supposed to stick metal together!) will have to buy a new one though it think!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi
> 
> Im good thanx
> 
> Hows you ???


I'm good thank's all most finished Badger's outdoor kennel



lifeizsweet said:


> What movie? Is it on telly, I need something to watch!
> 
> haha I hope so! If OH works this week and gets paid on Friday we will DEFF go on Sunday. I will make sure of it!
> 
> I'm good thanks, hope you are well.
> 
> I was walking Bramble earlier and his lead snapped and we were next to a busy road and i nearly had a heart attack, he didn't bolt so we were okay.


 Luck his a good boy


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> It's a thick rope one! It snapped near the bit where the clip to attach to his collar is. We've managed to fix it for now with some industrial strength super glue (it's supposed to stick metal together!) will have to buy a new one though it think!


God i would have pooped myself lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> God i would have pooped myself lol


I nearly did hah! I was just so glad he didn't seem to realise and carried on trying to pick up his stick.

We were only about 5 mins from home, so his walk was a little shorter than planned this morning. Waiting for my friend to finish work and we are going to take the 3 puppies out again.


----------



## bird

Hello peeps, just popped on for 5 while dinners cooking (nearly done) hubs has got sport on so once washed up should be able to pop back on in peace.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right i need to go as i have more people coming soon

Speak later xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Hello peeps, just popped on for 5 while dinners cooking (nearly done) hubs has got sport on so once washed up should be able to pop back on in peace.


What you got for dinner?


----------



## lifeizsweet

bird said:


> Hello peeps, just popped on for 5 while dinners cooking (nearly done) hubs has got sport on so once washed up should be able to pop back on in peace.


What you having for dinner? We had roast belly of pork with all the trimmings!



Spaniel mad said:


> Right i need to go as i have more people coming soon
> 
> Speak later xx


Speak Later! How many puppies have been chosen now?


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> What you got for dinner?





lifeizsweet said:


> What you having for dinner? We had roast belly of pork with all the trimmings!


Just had it.  Salmon with lemon and parsley sauce. On our own today with no rellies so thought we'd have a change from the usual roast.
With a bottle of wine to wash it down with
Am now tucking into a lux raspberry cheesecake um um um 
Got go washup in a min tho


----------



## lifeizsweet

bird said:


> Just had it.  Salmon with lemon and parsley sauce. On our own today with no rellies so thought we'd have a change from the usual roast.
> With a bottle of wine to wash it down with
> Am now tucking into a lux raspberry cheesecake um um um
> Got go washup in a min tho


oooo yum! We've got pavlova for afters, but OH has gone fishing for the afternoon!


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Just had it.  Salmon with lemon and parsley sauce. On our own today with no rellies so thought we'd have a change from the usual roast.
> With a bottle of wine to wash it down with
> Am now tucking into a lux raspberry cheesecake um um um
> Got go washup in a min tho


Sound's nice. let the dog's washup they'll love it


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> Sound's nice. let the dog's washup they'll love it


Arnies quite miffed, he thinks any fish being cooked in this house is for him, you should have seen his face when I plated it and took it to the table.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Arnies quite miffed, he thinks any fish being cooked in this house is for him, you should have seen his face when I plated it and took it to the table.


Mine are like that


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> Mine are like that


Bless em, who said only cats love fish.  Arnie, knowing hes a spoilt brat guards the cooker, Alf just sits and looks hopeful but with more training from Arnie I'm sure in a few more weeks I wont be able to reach the stove


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Bless em, who said only cats love fish.  Arnie, knowing hes a spoilt brat guards the cooker, Alf just sits and looks hopeful but with more training from Arnie I'm sure in a few more weeks I wont be able to reach the stove


Cos he was so poorly Ben used to have salmon every week when he was a pup, He alway's think's it's his when we have it now


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> Cos he was so poorly Ben used to have salmon every week when he was a pup, He alway's think's it's his when we have it now


Boys get fish twice a week which is prob why Alf is coming on so well, either tin of tuna or fresh haddock or salmon. The sainsburys basic salmon actually works out cheaper than the tinned.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I've never fed bramble fish, I expect he would love it though. So long as it's not dog food he'll eat it !


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I've never fed bramble fish, I expect he would love it though. So long as it's not dog food he'll eat it !


Mine have never had fish either


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Boys get fish twice a week which is prob why Alf is coming on so well, either tin of tuna or fresh haddock or salmon. The sainsburys basic salmon actually works out cheaper than the tinned.


Yeah that's what i used toget Ben. Mine love pilchard at the moment


----------



## Guest

I'm back. I've only gone and twisted my ankle. I slipped and landed funny on my ankle.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Just been looking on FB and it looks like my best friend is moving back to her uni town and she's not told me!


----------



## bird

lifeizsweet said:


> I've never fed bramble fish, I expect he would love it though. So long as it's not dog food he'll eat it !





Spaniel mad said:


> Mine have never had fish either


You want to try it, full of the omegas. If they're anything like my two they'll gobble it up and you'll have clean bowls before you can turn your back. 



Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah that's what i used toget Ben. Mine love pilchard at the moment


Not tried that one, Arnie used to love sardines in tomatoe sauce but he's gone off it.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> You want to try it, full of the omegas. If they're anything like my two they'll gobble it up and you'll have clean bowls before you can turn your back.
> 
> Not tried that one, Arnie used to love sardines in tomatoe sauce but he's gone off it.


yeah i swop about every few week's


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> yeah i swop about every few week's


I did it I went right down to the grid and I mean really close to it.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I did it I went right down to the grid and I mean really close to it.


Yay well done you


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Yay well done you


But then I twisted my ankle. Oh well I'm so accident prone it's untrue haha.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> But then I twisted my ankle. Oh well I'm so accident prone it's untrue haha.


put abag of pea's on it


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> put abag of pea's on it


Everybody said that. It's like a golf ball. Does a bag of peas work?


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Everybody said that. It's like a golf ball. Does a bag of peas work?


Yeah it does


----------



## lifeizsweet

Any thing icy out the freezer will help keep the swelling at bay.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah it does


I willl try it when mum gets some peas hopefully she will soon. we ran out.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I willl try it when mum gets some peas hopefully she will soon. we ran out.


Any frozen veg will do or ice cube's in a bag


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Any frozen veg will do or ice cube's in a bag


Will try it and let you know.


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Any thing icy out the freezer will help keep the swelling at bay.


The swelling is already huge will it still work?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Yeah still put something on it. 

Does it hurt much?


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Yeah still put something on it.
> 
> Does it hurt much?


Yes it does hurt alot. The bad news is I just looked in the freezer and we don't have ice cubes or frozen veg or anything to put on it or I would put something on it.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey all, Im back, from otta space....


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Yes it does hurt alot. The bad news is I just looked in the freezer and we don't have ice cubes or frozen veg or anything to put on it or I would put something on it.


Put your foot in a bucket of cold water then


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Put your foot in a bucket of cold water then


Will do. My auntie has asked me to have Dixie at home with me as her cat doesn't like her and he has already scratched her. She is looking at the screen now. She came home an hour ago. She is looking for Badger.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Will do. My auntie has asked me to have Dixie at home with me as her cat doesn't like her and he has already scratched her. She is looking at the screen now. She came home an hour ago. She is looking for Badger.


Lol Badger's gone for a walk with the other's


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol Badger's gone for a walk with the other's


I told Dixie and she went of but told her Badger will be back and she started wagging her tail and licking the screen. Now she is chasing her tail. Why do they do that.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm off to take Bramble out, he's got a hot date!


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm off to take Bramble out, he's got a hot date!


oh lucky Bramble, hope he has a good time


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone - hope you've all had a good Sunday.

Danielle, what have you done to yourself now?


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone - hope you've all had a good Sunday.
> 
> Danielle, what have you done to yourself now?


evening Jo, how are you, i have had a lovely day, met mom, sister and nephew for lunch, very nice then took Bracken for his fun swim session at the local dog swimming centre. he loved it and he worn out on settee now,

Danielle hope your foot is feeling bit better, just keep it cold, swelling will go down.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone - hope you've all had a good Sunday.I've had a great day thankyou, I've almost finished a kennel for Badger


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> evening Jo, how are you, i have had a lovely day, met mom, sister and nephew for lunch, very nice then took Bracken for his fun swim session at the local dog swimming centre. he loved it and he worn out on settee now


Hiya. I realised last night i don't know your actual name. I went to say Night Night *** & thought ooops i don't know what to put. So, what is your name please?

Sounds like you had a fun day - i've ironed, hoovered & taken two lots of tree clippings to the dump. So have had a nice hot bath & sitting here in my PJ's (taking advantage of being on my own), whilst roasting chicken breasts for the kittehs (Vets advice for their gums). Speaking of which, the oven is beeping at me.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> JoWDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening everyone - hope you've all had a good Sunday.I've had a great day thankyou, I've almost finished a kennel for Badger
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky Badger. You'll have to post a picture on here when it's finished so we can see the fruits of your labour.
Click to expand...


----------



## Classyellie

Evenings all!

Well I've had a fantastic day  Jack and I walked for miles with the dogs out in the countryside - Pippa being carried half the time :blushing:  
We then went for a late lunch with some friends of mine and had a good giggle and mess around with all the dogs in the garden!

My ex-hubby has just picked Jack up and I'm now going to have a bath before settling down for the evening with the dogs  

Catch you all in a bit! xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Badger's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky Badger. You'll have to post a picture on here when it's finished so we can see the fruits of your labour.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i will She won't be in it that much,I just thought sometime's when the weather's nice and I'm it'll be nicer than being inside.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone - hope you've all had a good Sunday.
> 
> Danielle, what have you done to yourself now?


I've twisted my ankle bad.


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> evening Jo, how are you, i have had a lovely day, met mom, sister and nephew for lunch, very nice then took Bracken for his fun swim session at the local dog swimming centre. he loved it and he worn out on settee now,
> 
> Danielle hope your foot is feeling bit better, just keep it cold, swelling will go down.


Last time I did this and it wasn't as bad keeping it cold didn't work o me apparently. I've tried doing that now but it doesn't seem to be working. my ankle isn't any better it feels like it is getting worse.


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> Hiya. I realised last night i don't know your actual name. I went to say Night Night *** & thought ooops i don't know what to put. So, what is your name please?
> 
> Hi Jo, my name is Nicci,
> 
> Sounds like you had a fun day - i've ironed, hoovered & taken two lots of tree clippings to the dump. So have had a nice hot bath & sitting here in my PJ's (taking advantage of being on my own), whilst roasting chicken breasts for the kittehs (Vets advice for their gums). Speaking of which, the oven is beeping at me.


Hope kittens enjoy the chicken,



danielled said:


> Last time I did this and it wasn't as bad keeping it cold didn't work o me apparently. I've tried doing that now but it doesn't seem to be working. my ankle isn't any better it feels like it is getting worse.


Trust me Danielle it will work just takes time, i did my ankle in July, and it really swelled and stayed like it for a few days, but nothing broken just badly sprained, so sometimes it just looks bad.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I've twisted my ankle bad.





danielled said:


> Last time I did this and it wasn't as bad keeping it cold didn't work o me apparently. I've tried doing that now but it doesn't seem to be working. my ankle isn't any better it feels like it is getting worse.


Have you got it strapped up tight. & are you resting it? Damned good excuse to put your feet up and be waited on for a while.

It will probably hurt more today, being first day, but if its still bad tomorrow go & see a doctor.


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> Hope kittens enjoy the chicken,.


Pleased to meet you Nicci.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Have you got it strapped up tight. & are you resting it? Damned good excuse to put your feet up and be waited on for a while.
> 
> It will probably hurt more today, being first day, but if its still bad tomorrow go & see a doctor.


Yes it is strapped up tight and I am resting it yes.. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> JoWDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i will She won't be in it that much,I just thought sometime's when the weather's nice and I'm it'll be nicer than being inside.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what will happen, once you've finished it, the weather will turn & Badger won't be able to use it until next year.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Badger's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what will happen, once you've finished it, the weather will turn & Badger won't be able to use it until next year.
> 
> 
> 
> You know what the english weather is like. It's too predicatable or should I say unpredictable.
Click to expand...


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

Im all yours now lol


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> Im all yours now lol


Good evening Ria, how are you, had a good day?


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> Im all yours now lol


Good evening. How are you?


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Good evening Ria, how are you, had a good day?





danielled said:


> Good evening. How are you?


Im good thanx

yeah have had a good day. Had lovely people over choosing their puppies.

How has your day been???


----------



## JoWDC

Hiya Ria - how did the viewing go?


----------



## JoWDC

Aarrgh, i'm being very hormonal today. I'm getting p'eed off with threads very easily and joining in the "slating". Very unlike me.


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Im good thanx
> 
> yeah have had a good day. Had lovely people over choosing their puppies.
> 
> How has your day been???


It's been ok apart from I twisted my ankle. Really made a mess of it. Trust me to hurt myself by accident again haha.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Ria - how did the viewing go?


Really well. The pups loved them and so did Storm. She got a bit tired towards the last visit though lol Even Brooke and Stream were tired lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> It's been ok apart from I twisted my ankle. Really made a mess of it. Trust me to hurt myself by accident again haha.


Your always in the wars lol


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Really well. The pups loved them and so did Storm. She got a bit tired towards the last visit though lol Even Brooke and Stream were tired lol


Did you like all the new potential owners?


----------



## lifeizsweet

brackensmom said:


> oh lucky Bramble, hope he has a good time


He had a great time, but it's probably the last time he'll see his little friends, my best friend is moving back to her uni town next week :-(


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Your always in the wars lol


I know I'm clumsy that's my problem.


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Im good thanx
> 
> yeah have had a good day. Had lovely people over choosing their puppies.
> 
> How has your day been???


yes i have had a good day, met with mom, sister and nephew for lunch it was lovely, and then took bracken for his fun swim session he loved that and is now worn out.



JoWDC said:


> Aarrgh, i'm being very hormonal today. I'm getting p'eed off with threads very easily and joining in the "slating". Very unlike me.


aww Jo, dont do that, I just tend to stay on this thread and have a quick look at others now and again, seems a lot have been closed again today.



Spaniel mad said:


> Really well. The pups loved them and so did Storm. She got a bit tired towards the last visit though lol Even Brooke and Stream were tired lol


aww bless them all, must be tiring having all the people coming and going.


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> He had a great time, but it's probably the last time he'll see his little friends, my best friend is moving back to her uni town next week :-(


oh dear that is a shame, for both of you.


----------



## lifeizsweet

brackensmom said:


> oh dear that is a shame, for both of you.


I was so excited thinking after 3 years i'd finally live near my best friend again and she's off! Nevermind!


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Badger's Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what will happen, once you've finished it, the weather will turn & Badger won't be able to use it until next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol i've made her a little run with a roof on it. even though she love's the rain
Click to expand...


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> yes i have had a good day, met with mom, sister and nephew for lunch it was lovely, and then took bracken for his fun swim session he loved that and is now worn out.
> 
> aww Jo, dont do that, I just tend to stay on this thread and have a quick look at others now and again, seems a lot have been closed again today.
> 
> aww bless them all, must be tiring having all the people coming and going.


Its loving seeing them all with the dogs and pups but it is really tiring for all of us


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> aww Jo, dont do that, I just tend to stay on this thread and have a quick look at others now and again, seems a lot have been closed again today.


I couldn't help myself (naughty, naughty Jo), first one i saw today was talking Accounts figures - & as that's my job i could see immediately people didn't really know what they were talking about. First time i've ever sworn in a thread.

& someone has just said that Cats aren't social animals - which got my back up.

AAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Ok, better now & thinking happy thoughts.

You all seen this website - it's really funny.

A Cats Christmas


----------



## brackensmom

JO, oh that is ok, if it is something you are aware of and passionate about nothing wrong with putting your opipion in where needed. but glad you are now in a happier place.
Nicci


----------



## Guest

Who wants to hear a funny story about Toby at christmas every year?


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> JO, oh that is ok, if it is something you are aware of and passionate about nothing wrong with putting your opipion in where needed. but glad you are now in a happier place.
> Nicci


Passionate about the cats - not about accountancy though.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Who wants to hear a funny story about Toby at christmas every year?


Me, me i do. Need funnies today to take me further away from that dark place.


----------



## bird

JoWDC said:


> I couldn't help myself (naughty, naughty Jo), first one i saw today was talking Accounts figures - & as that's my job i could see immediately people didn't really know what they were talking about. First time i've ever sworn in a thread.
> 
> & someone has just said that Cats aren't social animals - which got my back up.
> 
> AAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH.
> 
> Ok, better now & thinking happy thoughts.
> 
> You all seen this website - it's really funny.
> 
> A Cats Christmas


Accounts figures - point me in the general direction, not to post but could do with a laugh. Hubs is an accountant.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Me, me i do. Need funnies today to take me further away from that dark place.


One funny story coming right up.


----------



## Guest

Every year n christmas day I would wake up to find myself being licked by Toby and when it came to going down stairs to open presents guesse what. He always tried to help. He liked to jump pounce roll and chew and rip the paper and make a mess in the room. He was playing on my dads knee with a toy I got him for christmas last year and he scratched and then bit my dad and dads face was a picture. We all found it funny and couldn't stop laughing. Even my dad was laughing. He meant to bite the toy but he bit my dad by mistake.


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Accounts figures - point me in the general direction, not to post but could do with a laugh. Hubs is an accountant.


Well it was the RSPCA post, but it's not worth a visit & i was probably over-reacting anyway (& very rudely accusing people on here of not being able to understand a set of accounts - luckily nobody reacted to that).

Anywhoo, I'm in a good place now and i'm on a "name finding out" mission. I've served you loads of drinks but don't know your real name.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Every year n christmas day I would wake up to find myself being licked by Toby and when it came to going down stairs to open presents guesse what. He always tried to help. He liked to jump pounce roll and chew and rip the paper and make a mess in the room. He was playing on my dads knee with a toy I got him for christmas last year and he scratched and then bit my dad and dads face was a picture. We all found it funny and couldn't stop laughing. Even my dad was laughing. He meant to bite the toy but he bit my dad by mistake.


Danielle, few posts make me laugh out loud, but that did. Rep coming your way.

Hope your Dad was ok after the bite. My two were very sedate last christmas, probably due to their age.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey all, You watching X-Factor? Its really tense, But the choices that have been made so far are really good!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, You watching X-Factor? Its really tense, But the choices that have been made so far are really good!


not allowed to watch it :-(


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, You watching X-Factor? Its really tense, But the choices that have been made so far are really good!


just watching now, missed first part, was putting chloe to bed.


----------



## Baby Bordie

brackensmom said:


> just watching now, missed first part, was putting chloe to bed.


The people Danny chose were all really good choices.


----------



## Baby Bordie

OMG THOSE BLOODY TWINS ARE THROUGH!!!!!!!! FFS!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Louie should have picked the other 2 boys and not the young brothers


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Louie should have picked the other 2 boys and not the young brothers


No they were just as useless.. I think he should have chose Project A.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> No they were just as useless.. I think he should have chose Project A.


are they the ones that were called back coz others lied about age??


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> are they the ones that were called back coz others lied about age??


Nope, the fit girl group..... :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Me, me i do. Need funnies today to take me further away from that dark place.


I've got a candle hun


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> OMG THOSE BLOODY TWINS ARE THROUGH!!!!!!!! FFS!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


think he has a soft spot for them


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Nope, the fit girl group..... :001_tt2:


Typical for you lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> think he has a soft spot for them


Thats coz they are irish lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Typical for you lol


 Thats guys for ya.... :001_tt2:



Spaniel mad said:


> Thats coz they are irish lol


Lol, And im sure Louis likes some irish BUMS!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

I've just up dated on Michell's thread for you all


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> I've got a candle hun


I can see it burning brightly Christine - and am following it.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> I've just up dated on Michell's thread for you all


On my way ....


----------



## JoWDC

Unbelievable, Film 4 just stopped a films before it had finished because they hadn't allotted it enough time and the next one was due to finish!!!!

Now what to watch - House (new series which is on record for my OH), or Emma?


----------



## brackensmom

unbeliveable, how annoying, i am watching Doc Martin


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I've just up dated on Michell's thread for you all


I'm on my way to Michelle's thread now.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> On my way ....


Thank you for the rep. I take it my post about Toby made you laugh.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Thank you for the rep. I take it my post about Toby made you laugh.


Yes, it made me laugh out loud - very few posts do that.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Yes, it made me laugh out loud - very few posts do that.


I knew you would like that post. Thank you, ouch.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening again ladies

Hope you've all had a good day? 

How did it go with the potential owners Ria?

Here's some random pics I took today - plus one of Harvey


----------



## Guest

I'm gong to bed people. My ankle is really painful so thought I had better go to bed and get some rest. I will speak to you all tomorrow. Goodnight.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Evening again ladies
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day?
> 
> How did it go with the potential owners Ria?
> 
> Here's some random pics I took today - plus one of Harvey


Excellent pics

yeah it went really well. They loved the pups and the pups and Storm loved them aswell


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Evening again ladies
> 
> Hope you've all had a good day?
> 
> How did it go with the potential owners Ria?
> 
> Here's some random pics I took today - plus one of Harvey
> [/IMG]


Hi Ellie - Love the photo's (admittedly not the graveyard one).



danielled said:


> I'm gong to bed people. My ankle is really painful so thought I had better go to bed and get some rest. I will speak to you all tomorrow. Goodnight.


Night Night Danielle. Sweet dreams.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Hurrah! Might be getting my way and we might move to devon next year!


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I'm gong to bed people. My ankle is really painful so thought I had better go to bed and get some rest. I will speak to you all tomorrow. Goodnight.


Night night Danielle
sweet dreams tonight hunni xxxx


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Night night Danielle
> sweet dreams tonight hunni xxxx


I'm not home alone tonight so I will be fine apart from this little devil known as my ankle. Ouchies.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I'm not home alone tonight so I will be fine apart from this little devil known as my ankle. Ouchies.


Awww Danielle, you are always in the wars {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Awww Danielle, you are always in the wars {{{hugs}}}


I know I'm so accident prone it's untrue. I'm definately going to bed now.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I know I'm so accident prone it's untrue. I'm definately going to bed now.


See you tomorrow hunni xxx


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Hurrah! Might be getting my way and we might move to devon next year!


Where abouts are you going to look? Are you going to try for a job down that way first, or are you in a position when you can transfer?


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Hurrah! Might be getting my way and we might move to devon next year!


Oh wow! How come?


----------



## JoWDC

OK, i'm off to bed. OH is at an American Football game (it's 3.20pm there) so doubt if i'm going to hear from him now (hate the time difference).

Back to work tomorrow, so will be on in the evening (don't get a chance to log on during the day - too busy & not enough time before work to log on either).

Enjoy your day all of you - & Ellie enjoy the first day of your holiday.

Night all & sweet dreams.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Night Jo, Im off to sleep aswell. Night all... 

xxxxxx


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Back to work tomorrow, so will be on in the evening (don't get a chance to log on during the day - too busy & not enough time before work to log on either).
> 
> Enjoy your day all of you - & Ellie enjoy the first day of your holiday.
> 
> Night all & sweet dreams.


Night night Jo and thanks, doubt I'll get a lie-in though with Pippa 
Sweet dreams and don't work too hard tomorrow xxx

I'm going to bed too - some new music to listen to tonight and Harvs is waiting for me 

Night all 
Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Night Jo, Im off to sleep aswell. Night all...
> 
> xxxxxx


You should have been in bed ages ago lil bro


----------



## Classyellie

Baby Bordie said:


> Night Jo, Im off to sleep aswell. Night all...
> 
> xxxxxx


Night BB xx


----------



## Classyellie

Good morning!

Well it's not raining so there's a bonus 

Going to walk the dogs a bit later this morning - they've had a quick walk already though 

Have a lovely day everybody who has to work  and everyone that doesn't!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Well it's not raining so there's a bonus
> 
> Going to walk the dogs a bit later this morning - they've had a quick walk already though
> 
> Have a lovely day everybody who has to work  and everyone that doesn't!


Morning it's dark and damp here.


----------



## animallover111

morning just nipped on to say hello....DD banned.....  whats happening on here....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> morning just nipped on to say hello....DD banned.....  whats happening on here....


I didn't no that. good luck to Jack for today


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> I didn't no that. good luck to Jack for today


Thanks christine....im keeping everything crossed he can come home today....xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> Thanks christine....im keeping everything crossed he can come home today....xxx


I bet her can't wait to be home


----------



## Guest

animallover111 said:


> morning just nipped on to say hello....DD banned.....  whats happening on here....


Good morning. How are you today? I've got my fingers, paws and fins crossed that Jack can come home today. Good luck today.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I bet her can't wait to be home


How are you and Badger today.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Good morning all, Im not going to school...  Yet again


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Good morning all, Im not going to school...  Yet again


How are you?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Good morning all, Im not going to school...  Yet again


You still not well then?


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> You still not well then?


I've had to phone the doctors about this ankle. It's still bad. They have sent somebody out so they should be here at 10am.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I've had to phone the doctors about this ankle. It's still bad. They have sent somebody out so they should be here at 10am.


Oh dear hope it's better soon


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> How are you?


Not well, This morning i woke up to a mega sore ulcer in the worst plcae of my mouth!  I can hardly eat. I have a horrible headache, body is aching all over and the list goes on. I hope the home visit goes well. 



Badger's Mum said:


> You still not well then?


Nope,  And i hate missing school, it just meens i need to copy up loads!


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh dear hope it's better soon


The swelling has got worse. Wil keep you updated. Theres the door that will be the doctor.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Not well, This morning i woke up to a mega sore ulcer in the worst plcae of my mouth!  I can hardly eat. I have a horrible headache, body is aching all over and the list goes on. I hope the home visit goes well.
> 
> Nope,  And i hate missing school, it just meens i need to copy up loads!


Yeah it's hard catching up isn't it


----------



## Classyellie

animallover111 said:


> morning just nipped on to say hello....DD banned.....  whats happening on here....


DD banned  I didn't know that!



Baby Bordie said:


> Good morning all, Im not going to school...  Yet again


Hope you start to feel better soon James, I'm still having the same symptoms after a week 



danielled said:


> I've had to phone the doctors about this ankle. It's still bad. They have sent somebody out so they should be here at 10am.


Hope the doctor sorts you out Danielle 

It's my daughters 22nd birthday today and I've just spent over an hour with her on the phone - to Cyprus!

A friend has suggested that we go shopping today and have some lunch so we're off to Hereford around lunchtime


----------



## Baby Bordie

Classyellie said:


> DD banned  I didn't know that!
> 
> Hope you start to feel better soon James, I'm still having the same symptoms after a week
> 
> Hope the doctor sorts you out Danielle
> 
> It's my daughters 22nd birthday today and I've just spent over an hour with her on the phone - to Cyprus!
> 
> A friend has suggested that we go shopping today and have some lunch so we're off to Hereford around lunchtime


 I hope mine doesnt last that long, get better soon!  I never knew DD was banned? Just DT?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> DD banned  I didn't know that!
> 
> Hope you start to feel better soon James, I'm still having the same symptoms after a week
> 
> Hope the doctor sorts you out Danielle
> 
> It's my daughters 22nd birthday today and I've just spent over an hour with her on the phone - to Cyprus!
> 
> A friend has suggested that we go shopping today and have some lunch so we're off to Hereford around lunchtime


Have a good lime shopping. Bet you miss your daulter?


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Have a good lime shopping. Bet you miss your daulter?


Yes, I miss her like crazy  I haven't seen her since May when she went but she'll be home for Christmas!!!! Yayyyy!!!


----------



## Furia

Good morning everyone 
got a bit of a headache 
but overall ok


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Yes, I miss her like crazy  I haven't seen her since May when she went but she'll be home for Christmas!!!! Yayyyy!!!


That's really good. My dauler's going into the army in july, I'm pleased for her, But i'm dreading it


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> That's really good. My dauler's going into the army in july, I'm pleased for her, But i'm dreading it


I was the same when my daughter joined the RAF - at least she was stationed in the UK for the first 3 years so we still saw each other regularly but now she's in Cyprus for 3 years - I'm taking my son and his friend over next year for a holiday though  I'm dreading the time she goes to Afghan even more though 

How old is your daughter?

There's a thread wishing my daughter happy birthday if you want to see her


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> I was the same when my daughter joined the RAF - at least she was stationed in the UK for the first 3 years so we still saw each other regularly but now she's in Cyprus for 3 years - I'm taking my son and his friend over next year for a holiday though  I'm dreading the time she goes to Afghan even more though
> 
> How old is your daughter? She'll be 18 in july, yes it the war bit's that worry me.
> 
> There's a thread wishing my daughter happy birthday if you want to see her


I'm off to look now


----------



## Guest

The doctor has been and he was brilliant. He specialises in ankles which was great. He said no wonder it is getting worse because It is bad. I told him I tried to keep it cold but he said with how bad mine is he didn't think that would work. He had to put it in a bandage and everything. He told me not to walk on it for a while and to rest it. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> I was the same when my daughter joined the RAF - at least she was stationed in the UK for the first 3 years so we still saw each other regularly but now she's in Cyprus for 3 years - I'm taking my son and his friend over next year for a holiday though  I'm dreading the time she goes to Afghan even more though
> 
> How old is your daughter?
> 
> There's a thread wishing my daughter happy birthday if you want to see her


My mood ring is makeing me laugh now because it thinks I'm scared, nooo. I don't think so.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> The doctor has been and he was brilliant. He specialises in ankles which was great. He said no wonder it is getting worse because It is bad. I told him I tried to keep it cold but he said with how bad mine is he didn't think that would work. He had to put it in a bandage and everything. He told me not to walk on it for a while and to rest it. I will keep you updated.


Sounds like you had a good doctor there Danielle. Now stay sitting down and rest it like you've been told to


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Sounds like you had a good doctor there Danielle. Now stay sitting down and rest it like you've been told to


I will. I will be a good girl and do as I'm told I promise.


----------



## Guest

I just nipped into the bathroom for my phone and came back and banged my head on the corner of the cupboard above the screen as I went to sit down. I will stay sat down now.


----------



## bird

Morning peeps, how are we all.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I just nipped into the bathroom for my phone and came back and banged my head on the corner of the cupboard above the screen as I went to sit down. I will stay sat down now.


Good idea Danielle - and don't you move now 



bird said:


> Morning peeps, how are we all.


I'm fine thanks - how's you?


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Morning peeps, how are we all.


My doctor has looked at my ankle. I have to rest it. I don't know how I managed to twist it.


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Good idea Danielle - and don't you move now
> 
> I'm fine thanks - how's you?


Ok I won't move.


----------



## bird

Classyellie said:


> Good idea Danielle - and don't you move now
> 
> I'm fine thanks - how's you?


All good at the moment, hopefully stay that way 



danielled said:


> My doctor has looked at my ankle. I have to rest it. I don't know how I managed to twist it.


Danielle if this keeps up I'm going bandage you up like the michelin man. You are so accident prone at the moment.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> All good at the moment, hopefully stay that way
> 
> Danielle if this keeps up I'm going bandage you up like the michelin man. You are so accident prone at the moment.


Haha I know. I've always been accident prone. I'm so accident prone it's untrue. I was accident prone as a child too. Broke my nose once when I was 5.


----------



## Badger's Mum

I'm off out for lunch with oh soon see you when i get back


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm off out for lunch with oh soon see you when i get back


OUT FOR LUNCH, how much food and how much liquid.


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm off out for lunch with oh soon see you when i get back


Have fun 

I'm off out soon for some girlie shopping and lunch - haven't got a clue what time I'm back  My neighbour will pop in to let the dogs out so I'm in no rush and it's got to be better than shopping with a teenager like I did on Saturday


----------



## bird

Classyellie said:


> Have fun
> 
> I'm off out soon for some girlie shopping and lunch - haven't got a clue what time I'm back  My neighbour will pop in to let the dogs out so I'm in no rush and it's got to be better than shopping with a teenager like I did on Saturday


Argh shopping with teenagers, poor you I remember it well.  Soooo glad when the girls were old enough to go on their own, and we got past caring about the clothes they came back with. The amount of arguments we had over unsuitable clothing was unreal.


----------



## Classyellie

bird said:


> Argh shopping with teenagers, poor you I remember it well.  Soooo glad when the girls were old enough to go on their own, and we got past caring about the clothes they came back with. The amount of arguments we had over unsuitable clothing was unreal.


This was shopping with my teenage son - I swear he is more fussy than my daughter ever was at his age


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> This was shopping with my teenage son - I swear he is more fussy than my daughter ever was at his age


My cousin alex is terrible to take shopping. He is a fussy tenager. He only ever wants football shirts and jeans and new trainers.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Afternoon How is everyone?


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Afternoon How is everyone?


I'm ok just got a sore ankle but nervermind.


----------



## CavalierClara

Badger's Mum said:


> Afternoon How is everyone?


Im fine going to bring Clara on a walk soon as she is in one of her wild moods and is destroying the house lol

how are you?


----------



## Badger's Mum

God it's getting cold here now


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> God it's getting cold here now


It's cold here too.


----------



## CavalierClara

Badger's Mum said:


> God it's getting cold here now


Its a lovely day here for once lol


----------



## Guest

The weather started ok this morning but then the wind came and blew my plants over and they are in huge heavy pots.


----------



## CavalierClara

danielled said:


> The weather started ok this morning but then the wind came and blew my plants over and they are in huge heavy pots.


The winds were just as bad the other night. I brought Clara downstairs to the back garden during the night and the bins were knocked over was a very scary night lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> It's cold here too.


I've put the heating on



CavalierClara said:


> Its a lovely day here for once lol


It's been raining on and off all day here


----------



## Guest

CavalierClara said:


> The winds were just as bad the other night. I brought Clara downstairs to the back garden during the night and the bins were knocked over was a very scary night lol


It's even managed to wipe out one small bit of fence in the back yard. No way I'm picking that up.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I've put the heating on
> 
> It's been raining on and off all day here


My dad got us a new boiler so I have got the heater on now.


----------



## CavalierClara

danielled said:


> It's even managed to wipe out one small bit of fence in the back yard. No way I'm picking that up.


Hahaha the fence here was fine thank god 
was disgusting picking up all the rubbish that flew out of the bins tho lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> My dad got us a new boiler so I have got the heater on now.


That's lucky


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> That's lucky


I know he came and installed it and showed me how it worked earlier and just for a joke I said now please will you get me a new ankle haha. He laughed.


----------



## brackensmom

afternoon all, how is everyone?
i have been home today with chloe, who is still not well, and as she had me up a few times in the night i was tired and had a bad head, so didnt go to work. feeling much better now, and chloe is sleeping.


----------



## Baby Bordie

After noon all!  How are you all?


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> After noon all!  How are you all?


Hi, i am doing ok, how are you?


----------



## Classyellie

Afternoon all!

I'm all shopped out!   and I've had a wonderful giggly girlie afternoon eyeing up all the men in Hereford :blushing: 

How are we all?

I've just put some salmon and veg in the steamer and am going to walk the dogs in 10 mins or so - by the time I get back dinner will be ready


----------



## brackensmom

Classyellie said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> I'm all shopped out!   and I've had a wonderful giggly girlie afternoon eyeing up all the men in Hereford :blushing:
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> I've just put some salmon and veg in the steamer and am going to walk the dogs in 10 mins or so - by the time I get back dinner will be ready


Sounds like you have had a lovely day, enjoy your walk.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Classyellie said:


> Afternoon all!
> 
> I'm all shopped out!   and I've had a wonderful giggly girlie afternoon eyeing up all the men in Hereford :blushing:
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> I've just put some salmon and veg in the steamer and am going to walk the dogs in 10 mins or so - by the time I get back dinner will be ready


Glad you had such a good day!


----------



## Badger's Mum

I've up dated Michelle's thread for her


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> I've up dated Michelle's thread for her


 Thanks.

Im quite annoyed actually.... One of my sensible theads got closed because of how the forum has been lately. Because of possible fights, and that is actually quite true!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Im quite annoyed actually.... One of my sensible theads got closed because of how the forum has been lately. Because of possible fights, and that is actually quite true!


Never mind, The people that are getting all the thread's closed will hang themselves in the end. I wouldn't worry it's not you.


----------



## brackensmom

yes seems the mods have been kept busy lately, with closing threads, but i am sure there are done for reasonable reasons.


----------



## CavalierClara

my writing is pink lol


----------



## animallover111

wtf is going on on here.... iv just seen a closed thread and im fuming.....


----------



## brackensmom

CavalierClara said:


> my writing is pink lol


very nice and my daughter approves she likes pink.


----------



## Badger's Mum

CavalierClara said:


> my writing is pink lol


How do you do that



animallover111 said:


> wtf is going on on here.... iv just seen a closed thread and im fuming.....


To be honest I've found out who my friend's are today


----------



## CavalierClara

Badger's Mum said:


> How do you do that
> 
> To be honest I've found out who my friend's are today





brackensmom said:


> very nice and my daughter approves she likes pink.


You highlite de font and click the A with the blak line under it 

Tink82 taught me how to do it 

I LOVE pink lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

animallover111 said:


> wtf is going on on here.... iv just seen a closed thread and im fuming.....


Which one did you see?


----------



## Badger's Mum

CavalierClara said:


> You highlite de font and click the A with the blak line under it
> 
> Tink82 taught me how to do it
> 
> I LOVE pink lol


I might have a go later, thank's for that. Where is Tink by the way i havn't seen her around?


----------



## CavalierClara

Badger's Mum said:


> I might have a go later, thank's for that. Where is Tink by the way i havn't seen her around?


No probz

Shes been online awile ago


----------



## Badger's Mum

CavalierClara said:


> You highlite de font and click the A with the blak line under it
> 
> Tink82 taught me how to do it
> 
> I LOVE pink lol





CavalierClara said:


> No probz
> 
> Shes been online awile ago


I think she's mostly in the bunny bit isn't she?


----------



## CavalierClara

Badger's Mum said:


> I think she's mostly in the bunny bit isn't she?


Emm i haven a clue lol
I dont rele kno her yet jus had the cheek to ask her how she got her pink font:laugh:
she seems lovely tho:smile5:


----------



## animallover111

Baby Bordie said:


> Which one did you see?


the one involving badgers mum....how dare anyone call her a bully...im fuming....


----------



## lifeizsweet

evening all! OH has a job interview yay!!


----------



## leoti

hey PF friend how are we all this evening ???


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> How do you do that
> 
> To be honest I've found out who my friend's are today


Ohh Christine sorry you have had a hard time, you certainly dont derserve it



animallover111 said:


> the one involving badgers mum....how dare anyone call her a bully...im fuming....


didnt see that one, but yes cant belive anyone could accuse christine of being a bully.



lifeizsweet said:


> evening all! OH has a job interview yay!!


yah, wishing him good luck.



leoti said:


> hey PF friend how are we all this evening ???


Evening, how is leoti doing?


----------



## brackensmom

just trying to see if i can change my font colour thought be a change from black.


----------



## CavalierClara

brackensmom said:


> just trying to see if i can change my font colour thought be a change from black.


Change it to PINK lol


----------



## Baby Bordie

I couldnt see that thread either, But badgers Mum, is a ledge!  You gotta loves her


----------



## animallover111

we are being watched as we speak....


----------



## Baby Bordie

animallover111 said:


> we are being watched as we speak....


 Lets stand out ground.... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tillysdream

animallover111 said:


> we are being watched as we speak....


You know that, cos you are watching me


----------



## animallover111

tillysdream said:


> You know that, cos you are watching me


trust me love i have far better things to do than watch you....ut: ut:


----------



## Tink82

CavalierClara said:


> You highlite de font and click the A with the blak line under it
> 
> Tink82 taught me how to do it
> 
> I LOVE pink lol


Oi!! that was top secret info you have divulged Mrs!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

CavalierClara said:


> Emm i haven a clue lol
> I dont rele kno her yet jus had the cheek to ask her how she got her pink font:laugh:
> she seems lovely tho:smile5:


Yeah i like her.



animallover111 said:


> the one involving badgers mum....how dare anyone call her a bully...im fuming....


Michelle i love you all the trouble you've got! don't worry about me



brackensmom said:


> Ohh Christine sorry you have had a hard time, you certainly dont derserve it
> 
> didnt see that one, but yes cant belive anyone could accuse christine of being a bully.
> 
> yah, wishing him good luck.
> 
> Evening, how is leoti doing?





Baby Bordie said:


> I couldnt see that thread either, But badgers Mum, is a ledge!  You gotta loves her


Thank's you lot Been called a lot of thing's but never a bully. And can i just make it clear My dog's don't chase or eat wildlife they are trained not too


----------



## Spaniel mad

Remember be nice of this thread as we dont want it to be closed so if you want to fight or argue go to the playground and do it not on here please


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah i like her.
> 
> Michelle i love you all the trouble you've got! don't worry about me
> 
> Thank's you lot Been called a lot of thing's but never a bully. And can i just make it clear My dog's don't chase or eat wildlife they are trained not too


I loves ya like i love my marmite!  And you loves me, How you love your marmite!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Tink82

Badger's Mum said:


> I might have a go later, thank's for that. Where is Tink by the way i havn't seen her around?


i'm here! just been a busy bunny the last few days


----------



## tillysdream

animallover111 said:


> trust me love i have far better things to do than watch you....ut: ut:


Well a mod has removed your nasty messages on my profile, have a look at what she said!
I didn't even report it, what does that tell you?


----------



## brackensmom

so what has everyone had or having for dinner tonight?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Remember be nice of this thread as we dont want it to be closed so if you want to fight or argue go to the playground and do it not on here please






Tink82 said:


> i'm here! just been a busy bunny the last few days


Hello you how's it going


----------



## Tink82

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah i like her.
> QUOTE]
> 
> :blushing: I like you guys too!! we need to spread some love around here!!


----------



## animallover111

I LOVE BADGERS MUM TOO.....XXXXX


----------



## CavalierClara

Tink82 said:


> Oi!! that was top secret info you have divulged Mrs!!


Hahaha im sorry i just had to tell them 
nobody is alowed use mine and tinks pink tho hahaha


----------



## Furia

Badgers mum, a bully?!
what have i missed?! lol

dont worry we all love ya


----------



## Tink82

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello you how's it going


Bonjour!! I'm good thanks are you??? internet is being crappy at my house and had lots of uni work and stuff to keep me busy. I did pop in over the weekend


----------



## brackensmom

CavalierClara said:


> Hahaha im sorry i just had to tell them
> nobody is alowed use mine and tinks pink tho hahaha


I keep changing my colour for each different post, so wont pinch your pink, LOL


----------



## animallover111

Furia said:


> Badgers mum, a bully?!
> what have i missed?! lol
> 
> dont worry we all love ya


Hi Steph.....are you back now...?..you gone back to school yet...?xxx


----------



## Tink82

CavalierClara said:


> nobody is alowed use mine and tinks pink tho hahaha


  easy now!! no one is touching my pink!! how rude


----------



## CavalierClara

brackensmom said:


> I keep changing my colour for each different post, so wont pinch your pink, LOL


Like a rainbow  haha its ok u can use pink well u have to ask tink lol im a poet and i didn even kno it haha


----------



## Furia

animallover111 said:


> Hi Steph.....are you back now...?..you gone back to school yet...?xxx


yup back :001_tt2: 
not yet - next week roughly


----------



## animallover111

Furia said:


> yup back :001_tt2:
> not yet - next week roughly


glad your back...and glad your going back to school....jack will have at least four months off school....though he will have a tutor come everyday...hes even had lessons in hospital....


----------



## Baby Bordie

animallover111 said:


> glad your back...and glad your going back to school....jack will have at least four months off school....though he will have a tutor come everyday...hes even had lessons in hospital....


Bte hes gutted....  Hopefully will see him on here soon!


----------



## lifeizsweet

I feel like i've missed something, whats been going on here today?


----------



## JoWDC

Hiya everyone - how are you all doing?



lifeizsweet said:


> evening all! OH has a job interview yay!!


Good luck to your OH.


----------



## Baby Bordie

lifeizsweet said:


> I feel like i've missed something, whats been going on here today?


Its been a bit crazy the last few days....  I guess all forums do have there times....


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Hiya everyone - how are you all doing?
> 
> Good luck to your OH.


Hi Jo. Im on the mend, was home again.... How are you?


----------



## Furia

animallover111 said:


> glad your back...and glad your going back to school....jack will have at least four months off school....though he will have a tutor come everyday...hes even had lessons in hospital....


im nott glad lol
hah i bet he thought he was getting outof it lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hiya everyone - how are you all doing?
> 
> Good luck to your OH.


I'm good thanks, hope you are well

Thank you! I really hope he gets the job!



Baby Bordie said:


> Its been a bit crazy the last few days....  I guess all forums do have there times....


Ahhh I see.


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi Jo. Im on the mend, was home again.... How are you?


Not bad thanks, other than missing my OH. Still only 4 more days to go.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Not bad thanks, other than missing my OH. Still only 4 more days to go.


Dont worry, he'll be back before you know it. And when hes back, you will be wishing him away!


----------



## animallover111

JoWDC said:


> Not bad thanks, other than missing my OH. Still only 4 more days to go.


where has your oh gone jo..?


----------



## lifeizsweet

i'm stuffed, we just had pie and mash, yummmmm


----------



## Baby Bordie

lifeizsweet said:


> i'm stuffed, we just had pie and mash, yummmmm


Yummy, Mum just made me a chicken cowl....


----------



## JoWDC

animallover111 said:


> where has your oh gone jo..?


He's in San Francisco - which is 8 hours behind us. Flew out last Tuesday but stayed in London on Monday night, so haven't seen him for a week now.


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Yummy, Mum just made me a chicken cowl....


What's that?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> He's in San Francisco - which is 8 hours behind us. Flew out last Tuesday but stayed in London on Monday night, so haven't seen him for a week now.


 I like it when OH goes away for a night or two, but anymore than that and i hate it! He's home soon though? Hopefully he's got you a lovely prezzie!


----------



## animallover111

JoWDC said:


> He's in San Francisco - which is 8 hours behind us. Flew out last Tuesday but stayed in London on Monday night, so haven't seen him for a week now.


sorry your missing him...why didnt you go too.....you could of done some shopping and seen the sights....


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> Yummy, Mum just made me a chicken cowl....


Whats that?!


----------



## Baby Bordie

lifeizsweet said:


> Whats that?!


 How dare you! :001_tt2: I think its just a welsh thing....


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> How dare you! :001_tt2: I think its just a welsh thing....


Whats in it?! I have honestly never heard of it in my life!!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I like it when OH goes away for a night or two, but anymore than that and i hate it! He's home soon though? Hopefully he's got you a lovely prezzie!


Probably not - only get one if i ask for one. So am going to keep sctum this time & see what happens.



animallover111 said:


> sorry your missing him...why didnt you go too.....you could of done some shopping and seen the sights....


No - did that for the New York trip & spent nearly 10 days on my own. Didn't want to go through that again, plus its getting busy at work.


----------



## tashi

It is a sort of thick soup - lovely it is boyo


----------



## Baby Bordie

lifeizsweet said:


> Whats in it?! I have honestly never heard of it in my life!!


Its like a soup with vegies and stuff in it....


----------



## lifeizsweet

tashi said:


> It is a sort of thick soup - lovely it is boyo


i see! I never have soup for dinner, OH would think i was trying to starve him!


----------



## JoWDC

tashi said:


> It is a sort of thick soup - lovely it is boyo





Baby Bordie said:


> Its like a soup with vegies and stuff in it....


Sounds yummy & would love to try some - as long as there is no cream in it (am allergic).


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Probably not - only get one if i ask for one. So am going to keep sctum this time & see what happens.
> 
> No - did that for the New York trip & spent nearly 10 days on my own. Didn't want to go through that again, plus its getting busy at work.


I usually have to remind OH for a present. I hope he gets you one!


----------



## tashi

lifeizsweet said:


> i see! I never have soup for dinner, OH would think i was trying to starve him!


It is thicker than soup and really filling it is sort of in between a soup and a stew and really really yummy


----------



## Guest

CavalierClara said:


> Hahaha the fence here was fine thank god
> was disgusting picking up all the rubbish that flew out of the bins tho lol


The second huge piece of fence has been blown now. Next doors english bull terrier keeps coming in to out back yard. She is locked indoors now.


----------



## lifeizsweet

tashi said:


> It is thicker than soup and really filling it is sort of in between a soup and a stew and really really yummy


Oooo might look into a recipe for that! we're having stew tomorrow!


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> The second huge piece of fence has been blown now. Next doors english bull terrier keeps coming in to out back yard. She is locked indoors now.


hi danielle, oh no thats bad, not been too windy here today infact sun was even out earlier.


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> hi danielle, oh no thats bad, not been too windy here today infact sun was even out earlier.


I'll expect more fence gone tomorrow but I'm not picking it up with my bad ankle. I've been sat down all day.


----------



## Baby Bordie

tashi said:


> It is thicker than soup and really filling it is sort of in between a soup and a stew and really really yummy


Damn straight it is.... :001_tt2: I can send some in a bag for you if you want.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

I'm not leaving just having time out! so look after yourselve's


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm not leaving just having time out! so look after yourselve's


Take care Christine - you know where i am.


----------



## tashi

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm not leaving just having time out! so look after yourselve's


dont forget the 18th at Swanley


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm not leaving just having time out! so look after yourselve's


Awhh, Were going to miss you!  If you want to contact me, PM me your phone number, and you can have a good old text....  Thats of you want to talk to a 14 year old.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah i like her.
> 
> Michelle i love you all the trouble you've got! don't worry about me
> 
> Thank's you lot Been called a lot of thing's but never a bully. And can i just make it clear My dog's don't chase or eat wildlife they are trained not too


I know your dogs are trained not to hurt animals. My buddy Badger is too gentle for that anyway.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm not leaving just having time out! so look after yourselve's


Take care and if you want to chat feel free to email me.


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> dont forget the 18th at Swanley


Good evening Tashi how are you today?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm not leaving just having time out! so look after yourselve's


Take care lovely


----------



## tashi

danielled said:


> Good evening Tashi how are you today?


tired lol ............


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> tired lol ............


I'm a bit tired tonight but not to bad. Mondays don't agree with me.


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm not leaving just having time out! so look after yourselve's


Chris is kidding......she isnt going anywhere really.....:001_tt2:


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm not leaving just having time out! so look after yourselve's


You take care too, enjoy your break


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> evening all! OH has a job interview yay!!


Yay! Fingers crossed for him! 



lifeizsweet said:


> I feel like i've missed something, whats been going on here today?


Me too Linzi  What on earth has been going on?

Christine - YOU ARE GOING NOWHERE!!!


----------



## Guest

We will miss you Christine, won't we everybody. We will miss Christine won't we? I know me and Dixie will.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Take care Christine - you know where i am.





tashi said:


> dont forget the 18th at Swanley


Lol i wont need to see my next pup



Baby Bordie said:


> Awhh, Were going to miss you!  If you want to contact me, PM me your phone number, and you can have a good old text....  Thats of you want to talk to a 14 year old.





danielled said:


> Take care and if you want to chat feel free to email me.


Thank's you lot see you in a week or 2 and James you nutter if your nice to Michelle she's got my no I'm shaw she'll pass it on


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Yay! Fingers crossed for him!
> 
> Me too Linzi  What on earth has been going on?
> 
> Christine - YOU ARE GOING NOWHERE!!!


Thank you ellie!!

I feel like when you walk in a room and interrupt an in depth conversation. Yeah like that!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i wont need to see my next pup
> 
> Thank's you lot see you in a week or 2 and James you nutter if your nice to Michelle she's got my no I'm shaw she'll pass it on


Okay, See ya in a few weeks...  xxxx


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i wont need to see my next pup
> 
> Thank's you lot see you in a week or 2 and James you nutter if your nice to Michelle she's got my no I'm shaw she'll pass it on


Enjoy your break but me and Dixie will miss you. We will all miss you. Don't worry I will make sure James is nice to Michelle for you haha.


----------



## bucksmum

I hope you stay Christine.
Please don't let one persons spitefulness get to you.
They clearly have no idea what working dogs entails so their opinions are pretty baseless really.
I think all this has proved is how popular you are xx


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Enjoy your break but me and Dixie will miss you. We will all miss you. Don't worry I will make sure James is nice to Michelle for you haha.


Would i ever be nasty to Michelle? we are like one big happy family all of us on this thread are.


----------



## Classyellie

Awww Christine  I'll miss you being here, you make me laugh out loud several times a day. I'll PM you my mobile no - please use it!


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Would i ever be nasty to Michelle? we are like one big happy family all of us on this thread are.


Haha I was joking with you. We are one big happy family on this thread yes.


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Would i ever be nasty to Michelle? we are like one big happy family all of us on this thread are.


Haha I was joking with you James. We are like one big happy family on this thread yes.


----------



## Guest

Oops sorry I posted the same post twice. How embarrassing.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Haha I was joking with you James. We are like one big happy family on this thread yes.





danielled said:


> Oops sorry I posted the same post twice. How embarrassing.


Lmao, Danielle, Danielle.....  You do make me laugh....


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, Danielle, Danielle.....  You do make me laugh....


Well I try and make you laugh.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Well I try and make you laugh.


And dont you just!  I guess we all make eachother laugh!


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> And dont you just!  I guess we all make eachother laugh!


Yes we do. I probably don't sound my normal self. I'm going to miss Christine. My ankle isn't helping me either.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Yes we do. I probably don't sound my normal self. I'm going to miss Christine. My ankle isn't helping me either.


I know, were going to miss her so much! But hopefully the time will fly by?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Hi all

sorry i havnt been on today. Have a lot going on

Will hopefully get it sorted soon and be back on to chat xxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi all
> 
> sorry i havnt been on today. Have a lot going on
> 
> Will hopefully get it sorted soon and be back on to chat xxx


Cant wait to see you posting again sis, and ypu get things sorted!  xxx


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi all
> 
> sorry i havnt been on today. Have a lot going on
> 
> Will hopefully get it sorted soon and be back on to chat xxx


Hello. How are you?


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> I know, were going to miss her so much! But hopefully the time will fly by?


Ok I will be honest when I read her post saying she was having a break I had a little cry and I also had a little cry when I read her last post saying thank you to us and I am boiling.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi all
> 
> sorry i havnt been on today. Have a lot going on
> 
> Will hopefully get it sorted soon and be back on to chat xxx


Hi Ria, hope you are doing ok & taking care of yourself.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Ok I will be honest when I read her post saying she was having a break I had a little cry and I also had a little cry when I read her last post saying thank you to us and I am boiling.


You'll be ok hun & Christine will be back soon asking us all what's gone on.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> You'll be ok hun & Christine will be back soon asking us all what's gone on.


I hope she comes back soon.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi all
> 
> sorry i havnt been on today. Have a lot going on
> 
> Will hopefully get it sorted soon and be back on to chat xxx


Hi Ria

Hope you get things sorted soon hunni. You know where to find me if you need to talk {{{hugs}}} xxx


----------



## Classyellie

Think we could all do with some of these tonight - I know I could


----------



## JoWDC

Agree Ellie.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Think we could all do with some of these tonight - I know I could





JoWDC said:


> Agree Ellie.


Aww them hugs made me cry

I could really do with one x


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww them hugs made me cry
> 
> I could really do with one x


What's up Ria hunny? PM me (if you want) if you can't put it on here.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Hope you're okau ria? Here if you need me.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I have a bite on my eye and its so swollen and bruised too, looks like I've been smacked!


Have a meeting with my regional director tomorrow!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I have a bite on my eye and its so swollen and bruised too, looks like I've been smacked!
> 
> Have a meeting with my regional director tomorrow!


Sounds nasty. Do you know what you were bitten by?

Is the meeting anything important?


----------



## Baby Bordie

I desperately need a hug right now.....


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> I desperately need a hug right now.....


I need a hug too. I saw what was posted on my happy thread.


----------



## JoWDC

Me too. Group hug time i think.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Me too. Group hug time i think.


Yes group hug I'm shakeing now. Shaking like a leaf.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Me too. Group hug time i think.


Definitely - think we could all do with one


----------



## Guest

For those of you that haven't already seen my thread it's called a nice happy thread feel free have a look at it.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Yep, stuff like that just keeps on flashing by.....


----------



## JoWDC

OK, i'm off to bed now. May not be on much in the next few days as i've got some meetings to go to (i know, a life outside of PF - shocking isn't it).

Take care all of you.

Nighty night.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> OK, i'm off to bed now. May not be on much in the next few days as i've got some meetings to go to (i know, a life outside of PF - shocking isn't it).
> 
> Take care all of you.
> 
> Nighty night.


Nighty night sleep well.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> OK, i'm off to bed now. May not be on much in the next few days as i've got some meetings to go to (i know, a life outside of PF - shocking isn't it).
> 
> Take care all of you.
> 
> Nighty night.


Okay, Hope to hear from you soon, Nighty night!


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Yep, stuff like that just keeps on flashing by.....


Are you ok? Please tell me you didn't see it as well.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> OK, i'm off to bed now. May not be on much in the next few days as i've got some meetings to go to (i know, a life outside of PF - shocking isn't it).
> 
> Take care all of you.
> 
> Nighty night.


Night Jo
Sweet dreams and take care xxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Are you ok? Please tell me you didn't see it as well.


Yep, i saw it on your thread....


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Yep, i saw it on your thread....


I think I did to. I think it's back too.


----------



## Classyellie

I'm off to bed - I'm feeling a bit down anyway and all this cr*p on PF tonight isn't good!

Night night James and Danielle
I hope you both sleep well and heres to a new day tomorrow xxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Classyellie said:


> I'm off to bed - I'm feeling a bit down anyway and all this cr*p on PF tonight isn't good!
> 
> Night night James and Danielle
> I hope you both sleep well and heres to a new day tomorrow xxx


Night Ellie, Have a good nights rest, and will speak in the morning.... xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm going to bed now. Good night. I'm very shaken now.


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> I'm off to bed - I'm feeling a bit down anyway and all this cr*p on PF tonight isn't good!
> 
> Night night James and Danielle
> I hope you both sleep well and heres to a new day tomorrow xxx


Night night sleep well I'm still very shaken.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> I'm going to bed now. Good night. I'm very shaken now.


Night Danielle, have a good sleep, and try and forget about it, Im trying to aswell.....


----------



## Guest

danielled said:


> I think I did to. I think it's back too.


Yes it is back.


----------



## Classyellie

Morning all

Hope everyone had a good nights sleep 

It's raning this morning and I had to shut the door so Pippa couldn't run straight back into the house from the garden as she hates the rain


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Sounds nasty. Do you know what you were bitten by?
> 
> Is the meeting anything important?


No idea! But you can feel a really hard lump under the skin and you can't pop it! It's been nearly a week and it's still really swollen :-(

It's a meeting to discuss what my targets and stuff are for the next year, hopefully all good! Going to work early to clean the office!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Morning all
> 
> Hope everyone had a good nights sleep
> 
> It's raning this morning and I had to shut the door so Pippa couldn't run straight back into the house from the garden as she hates the rain


Morning Ellie!

Had a lovely night sleep, so snuggly! It's so dark this morning. Was pitch black when my alarm went off at half six!


----------



## Classyellie

Well the dogs are wet as predicted 

Going to clean my kitchen cupboards out now - what else to do on a rainy day


----------



## Guest

Good morning. Are you all ok after all that last night?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! Has this thread died ? :-(


----------



## CavalierClara

I hope not


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! Has this thread died ? :-(


Oooh I hope not!

I've been popping on and off PF all day but just to read :blushing:

How are you tonight Linzi?


----------



## lifeizsweet

I've not been able to get on much in the days, my blackberry is too slow! 

I'm good thanks Ellie, how are you? Hope you had a good day.


----------



## fairy74

Evening to you all.

What are you up to tonight?


----------



## bird

Just popped in myself, bit quiet tonight.  how is everyone.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I've not been able to get on much in the days, my blackberry is too slow!
> 
> I'm good thanks Ellie, how are you? Hope you had a good day.


Hmmm...cleaning my kitchen cupboards out - actually totally spring cleaning the kitchen! And on my week off too! 

I've only just got my blackberry set up for the internet!


----------



## lifeizsweet

evening! I'm waiting for Jamie Oliver to come on the telly and i'm scouring the net looking for cheap recipes!


----------



## Classyellie

fairy74 said:


> Evening to you all.
> 
> What are you up to tonight?





bird said:


> Just popped in myself, bit quiet tonight.  how is everyone.


Evening ladies!

Oooh can you all do me a favour please?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Hmmm...cleaning my kitchen cupboards out - actually totally spring cleaning the kitchen! And on my week off too!
> 
> I've only just got my blackberry set up for the internet!


I definately need to give the kitchen a good sort out, we're doing it slowly though, eating our way through everthing!!

I love my blackberry, facebook and pf as i go!


----------



## bird

Classyellie said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Oooh can you all do me a favour please?


Ask away  but no promises


----------



## Classyellie

bird said:


> Ask away  but no promises


Lol - it's just a little thing! I'm not sure whether to have a fringe cut back into my hair - can you have a look at my profile pic and let me know what you think - it was taken today!


----------



## bird

Classyellie said:


> Lol - it's just a little thing! I'm not sure whether to have a fringe cut back into my hair - can you have a look at my profile pic and let me know what you think - it was taken today!


Had a look at your photo but cant quite decide, however I have a fringe the hairdresseer cut it in for me, sometimes I use it sometimes I dont. 
Have it slightly feathered and give em strict instructions not to cut above the eyebrows that way you can wear it or sweep it to the side.


----------



## lifeizsweet

i really want some chocolate icecream,but i'm cold at the same time!


----------



## fairy74

Your hair looks lovely like it is.

I hate it when fringes get in your eyes..i had a fringe cut but i always sweep it to the side as it irritates me.

If you fancy a change then go for it as is grows out quick if you dont like it.


----------



## Classyellie

Thanks for looking. I'm terribly indecisive! I grow a fringe out, then have one cut back in again......over and over again!   My current 'fringe' comes down to my mouth now - although doesn't look that long in the pic  I had all my long hair cut off last March and went back to my natural colour from blonde - a new start and all that!

I hate hair!!!!


----------



## bird

Classyellie said:


> Thanks for looking. I'm terribly indecisive! I grow a fringe out, then have one cut back in again......over and over again!   My current 'fringe' comes down to my mouth now - although doesn't look that long in the pic  I had all my long hair cut off last March and went back to my natural colour from blonde - a new start and all that!
> 
> I hate hair!!!!


Know the feeling I hate having to sit in the hairdressers and having someone fiddle with my hair. 
I had my hair cut short about may time, but am slowly growing it back again and going from dark back to blonde. But I need assistant with the colour, not got a lot of my own colour left now.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Thanks for looking. I'm terribly indecisive! I grow a fringe out, then have one cut back in again......over and over again!   My current 'fringe' comes down to my mouth now - although doesn't look that long in the pic  I had all my long hair cut off last March and went back to my natural colour from blonde - a new start and all that!
> 
> I hate hair!!!!


My hair is horrible right now, need a cut but can't afford it! Booo.

You're hair looks lovely though.


----------



## Classyellie

fairy74 said:


> Your hair looks lovely like it is





lifeizsweet said:


> You're hair looks lovely though.


Thanks :blushing: :blushing:

I loved my hair long and blonde but needed a change along with my life! i'm tthinking about going back to blonde again but it's so high maintenance...and expensive!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Evening all....  Im feeling a bit better  Not 100% sure if i will be at school tomorrow.... I hope i do go though....


----------



## Guest

Good evening everybody.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Good evening everybody.


Evening Danielle, How are you?


----------



## lifeizsweet

evening you two!


----------



## bird

Baby Bordie said:


> Evening all....  Im feeling a bit better  Not 100% sure if i will be at school tomorrow.... I hope i do go though....


Just let me get this straight............YOU WANT TO GO TO SCHOOL  I couldnt wait to leave the blessed place. Best days of your life i was told. ha.


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Evening Danielle, How are you?


I'm fine. Been for a pub meal and now I am so full.


----------



## Baby Bordie

bird said:


> Just let me get this straight............YOU WANT TO GO TO SCHOOL  I couldnt wait to leave the blessed place. Best days of your life i was told. ha.


Lol, It only because i need to be better by thursday, i have a party to go to! :001_tt2:



danielled said:


> I'm fine. Been for a pub meal and now I am so full.


You lucky thing, i didnt eat today!


----------



## bird

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, It only because i need to be better by thursday, i have a party to go to! :001_tt2:


Thats ok then, valid reason for wanting to go


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, It only because i need to be better by thursday, i have a party to go to! :001_tt2:
> 
> You lucky thing, i didnt eat today!


I'm a bit too full now.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

How is everyone??


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone??


Hey sis.... 

Im goodd, and you?


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone??


I'm good thanks.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening Danielle and James!

It's good you want to go back to school James - just think, the more time you have off the more work you'll have to catch up on!


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone??


Hi Ria 

How are you today hunni?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Classyellie said:


> Evening Danielle and James!
> 
> It's good you want to go back to school James - just think, the more time you have off the more work you'll have to catch up on!


Thats exactly what i was thinking! And i hate copying up!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey sis....
> 
> Im goodd, and you?


Hi lil bro. You feeling better now???



Classyellie said:


> Hi Ria
> 
> How are you today hunni?


Im geting there. Just have to wait and see now


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Evening Danielle and James!
> 
> It's good you want to go back to school James - just think, the more time you have off the more work you'll have to catch up on!


My new social worker came earlier today. She is lovley.


----------



## fairy74

Im good..all the better having a night off from diet and getting an indian..
and Southampton just won on penaltys.woooo


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi lil bro. You feeling better now???
> 
> Im geting there. Just have to wait and see now


Um yer, a bit better, but still not 100% im not to sure if i should go to school tomorrow? I dont want to spread swine flu?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Um yer, a bit better, but still not 100% im not to sure if i should go to school tomorrow? I dont want to spread swine flu?


Up to you really

if it was me i would stay home lol


----------



## Classyellie

fairy74 said:


> Im good..all the better having a night off from diet and getting an indian..


Lol...had to laugh at that on FB!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Up to you really
> 
> if it was me i would stay home lol


LOl, Okay, home it is....I really want to get better anyways, so dont want to get out and about, and then a feel like cr*p again....


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone??


Evening Ria, hope you are well?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> LOl, Okay, home it is....I really want to get better anyways, so dont want to get out and about, and then a feel like cr*p again....


yeah you deffo need to stay home and rest


----------



## JoWDC

Hi Everyone. Back from tonights meeting (some of you may have spotted my flying visit earlier). Had to present swimming awards but nobody told me they were all individually engraved so they all got mixed up. Had to do a speech as well after that - which i hate doing 'cos i get tongue tied but have to in my position.

How have you all been today?


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening Ria, hope you are well?


evening

Im good thanx

How are you??


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hi Everyone. Back from tonights meeting (some of you may have spotted my flying visit earlier). Had to present swimming awards but nobody told me they were all individually engraved so they all got mixed up. Had to do a speech as well after that - which i hate doing 'cos i get tongue tied but have to in my position.
> 
> How have you all been today?


I'm ok today thank you.


----------



## Spaniel mad

have you noticed that the thread has made it to the hottest threads


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> have you noticed that the thread has made it to the hottest threads


It made it last night - Kudos Ria!!!


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> have you noticed that the thread has made it to the hottest threads


Ooop didn't notice that :blushing:

But....*YAYYYY!!!   *


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> It made it last night - Kudos Ria!!!


I just noticed lol


----------



## fairy74

Classyellie said:


> Lol...had to laugh at that on FB!


LOL sorry i just had to spread my joy.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Hi Everyone. Back from tonights meeting (some of you may have spotted my flying visit earlier). Had to present swimming awards but nobody told me they were all individually engraved so they all got mixed up. Had to do a speech as well after that - which i hate doing 'cos i get tongue tied but have to in my position.
> 
> How have you all been today?


Sounds scary!  Ive been bored....


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> I just noticed lol


I've just noticed.


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Sounds scary!  Ive been bored....


You, bored, Never!

Thanks for the "love" on my thread. Need to give you rep for that.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> You, bored, Never!
> 
> Thanks for the "love" on my thread. Need to give you rep for that.


Lol, I seriously am, being home all day, just xbox TBH!

You deserve some loveee....


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> evening
> 
> Im good thanx
> 
> How are you??


Not too bad ta, chilling on the sofa with the OH


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Not too bad ta, chilling on the sofa with the OH


I'm chilling on the sofa with the dogs


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> I'm chilling on the sofa with the dogs


 Bramble's chilling on his sofa, it's getting a bit squashed with 3 of us, need a new sofa!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Bramble's chilling on his sofa, it's getting a bit squashed with 3 of us, need a new sofa!


Any excuse  

Thankfully my 2 are small!


----------



## bird

Hubs has one sofa the dogs the other I'm at the table with the laptop plugged in.


----------



## lifeizsweet

We have 4 sofas in our house 2 in the living room 2 in the conservatory, all hand me downs. my biggest dream right now (apart from not being skint) is to get a BRAND new sofa, a massive corner one.


----------



## JoWDC

Sounds like we are all in the same place ('cept for you Bird). Am jammed up against the side of a three seat sofa with Patch leaning up against me having a good clean.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Sounds like we are all in the same place ('cept for you Bird). Am jammed up against the side of a three seat sofa with Patch leaning up against me having a good clean.


I'm in the middle  Harvs is curled up on one side and Pippa is on the other side resting her head on my laptop!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> We have 4 sofas in our house 2 in the living room 2 in the conservatory, all hand me downs. my biggest dream right now (apart from not being skint) is to get a BRAND new sofa, a massive corner one.


They are really comfortable. The flat we stayed in, in NY had one and i loved it, but it would never fit in here due to the size. Thats why we only upgraded to a three seater & a single chair. What gets me is the price of a chair - i don't understand why they are so bl**dy expensive when they are one third of the size of a sofa.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm on oh's side of the sofa hehehe, he's not happy.


----------



## bird

JoWDC said:


> They are really comfortable. The flat we stayed in, in NY had one and i loved it, but it would never fit in here due to the size. Thats why we only upgraded to a three seater & a single chair. What gets me is the price of a chair - i don't understand why they are so bl**dy expensive when they are one third of the size of a sofa.


Thats what got us when we went for a new one a couple of years ago, so we had a big 3/4 seater and a two seater for almost the same cost.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm on oh's side of the sofa hehehe, he's not happy.


It's funny how we all have our sides of the sofa. i have the right side, with Patch usually between me and the arm (not tonight) and my oh the left. Now we have the new sofa we tend to have a seat between us, so i am migrating to the middle.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> They are really comfortable. The flat we stayed in, in NY had one and i loved it, but it would never fit in here due to the size. Thats why we only upgraded to a three seater & a single chair. What gets me is the price of a chair - i don't understand why they are so bl**dy expensive when they are one third of the size of a sofa.


I really want one! If we switched the living room round i think we'd be able to fit one in



JoWDC said:


> It's funny how we all have our sides of the sofa. i have the right side, with Patch usually between me and the arm (not tonight) and my oh the left. Now we have the new sofa we tend to have a seat between us, so i am migrating to the middle.


We've got sides for everything, bed, sofa, table, cooking in the kitchen. Once in a while a little swap is good. I've notice oh's side of the sofa is comfyer than mine!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> We've got sides for everything, bed, sofa, table, cooking in the kitchen. Once in a while a little swap is good. I've notice oh's side of the sofa is comfyer than mine!


Bag it quick then.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Bag it quick then.


haha i'm going to! I wonder what his side of the bed is like too......


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> haha i'm going to! I wonder what his side of the bed is like too......


I get out of bed & my oh rolls over onto it. OR, i get out of bed & the cats spread themselves out. OR i go up to bed, & Lucky plonks herself on my side of the bed before i can even get in - at which point i have to roll her over to make room.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I get out of bed & my oh rolls over onto it. OR, i get out of bed & the cats spread themselves out. OR i go up to bed, & Lucky plonks herself on my side of the bed before i can even get in - at which point i have to roll her over to make room.


Bramble only climbs on my side of the bed, he knows oh will kick him off!


----------



## bird

lifeizsweet said:


> haha i'm going to! I wonder what his side of the bed is like too......


Anything like my oh nice and worn in 

Am off now, getting a bit tired. Wont be on tomorrow night as want to watch stargateuniverse on sky2 at 9 and its on for 2 hrs, was on sky 1 tonight but hubs wanted watch something else and we knew it would be repeated.

Stay good and more than likely speak to you all thursday. 

Night night


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Bramble only climbs on my side of the bed, he knows oh will kick him off!


LOL - my two don't dare go on his side of the bed - unless he's not there, so they get lots of space at the moment. Although Lucky still insists on sleeping right up next to me at night - one of these days i'm going to roll over on top of her.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Anything like my oh nice and worn in
> 
> Am off now, getting a bit tired. Wont be on tomorrow night as want to watch stargateuniverse on sky2 at 9 and its on for 2 hrs, was on sky 1 tonight but hubs wanted watch something else and we knew it would be repeated.
> 
> Stay good and more than likely speak to you all thursday.
> 
> Night night


Night night sleep well.


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> Anything like my oh nice and worn in
> 
> Am off now, getting a bit tired. Wont be on tomorrow night as want to watch stargateuniverse on sky2 at 9 and its on for 2 hrs, was on sky 1 tonight but hubs wanted watch something else and we knew it would be repeated.
> 
> Stay good and more than likely speak to you all thursday.
> 
> Night night


Nighty night.


----------



## Classyellie

bird said:


> Anything like my oh nice and worn in
> 
> Am off now, getting a bit tired. Wont be on tomorrow night as want to watch stargateuniverse on sky2 at 9 and its on for 2 hrs, was on sky 1 tonight but hubs wanted watch something else and we knew it would be repeated.
> 
> Stay good and more than likely speak to you all thursday.
> 
> Night night


night night
sweet dreams xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

bird said:


> Anything like my oh nice and worn in
> 
> Am off now, getting a bit tired. Wont be on tomorrow night as want to watch stargateuniverse on sky2 at 9 and its on for 2 hrs, was on sky 1 tonight but hubs wanted watch something else and we knew it would be repeated.
> 
> Stay good and more than likely speak to you all thursday.
> 
> Night night


Night night, speak soon x



JoWDC said:


> LOL - my two don't dare go on his side of the bed - unless he's not there, so they get lots of space at the moment. Although Lucky still insists on sleeping right up next to me at night - one of these days i'm going to roll over on top of her.


When we first got Bramble we let him sleep on the bed with us (terrible i know!) I was worried one of us would squash him he was so tiny, but he liked sleeping next to our heads on the pillows, still tries to fit on them now!


----------



## Baby Bordie

bird said:


> Anything like my oh nice and worn in
> 
> Am off now, getting a bit tired. Wont be on tomorrow night as want to watch stargateuniverse on sky2 at 9 and its on for 2 hrs, was on sky 1 tonight but hubs wanted watch something else and we knew it would be repeated.
> 
> Stay good and more than likely speak to you all thursday.
> 
> Night night


Night Night, And dont let those bed bugs bite.... :ihih:


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> When we first got Bramble we let him sleep on the bed with us (terrible i know!) I was worried one of us would squash him he was so tiny, but he liked sleeping next to our heads on the pillows, still tries to fit on them now!


I'm single and I've got a nice king-sized bed all to myself  Well, Harvey sleeps on my bed with me - but why, when he has so much space, does he insist on snuggling up to me or lying half on me


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> I'm single and I've got a nice king-sized bed all to myself  Well, Harvey sleeps on my bed with me - but why, when he has so much space, does he insist on snuggling up to me or lying half on me


lucky! I have to share my king size with someone who thinks he needs to sleep diagonally.

Bram gets on the bed in the morning for cuddles, but he insists on sleeping in his own bed now (he's getting all grown up!)


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> I'm single and I've got a nice king-sized bed all to myself  Well, Harvey sleeps on my bed with me - but why, when he has so much space, does he insist on snuggling up to me or lying half on me


Maybe its a comfort thing for him. My two seem to like to be near/on me as well during the night.


----------



## Guest

Ok I'm off to bed. Need my strength for my course tomorrow. Nighty night everybody. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Bram gets on the bed in the morning for cuddles, but he insists on sleeping in his own bed now (he's getting all grown up!)


Pippa still sleeps in her crate at night. I took her and Harvey upstairs last night while I was lying in bed listening to music and she was a pain in the rear! She was soon taken back downstairs!


----------



## lifeizsweet

danielled said:


> Ok I'm off to bed. Need my strength for my course tomorrow. Nighty night everybody. Sweet dreams.


night night.

I think i am off too, speak tomorrow all ! xx


----------



## Classyellie

Night night Linzi and Danielle
Sweet dreams both xxxx

I'm off too


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Ok I'm off to bed. Need my strength for my course tomorrow. Nighty night everybody. Sweet dreams.


Night night Danielle.


----------



## JoWDC

Well if everyone is going, guess thats a hint to me.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning all! It's getting harder to get up in the mornings now! It's SO dark!


----------



## Classyellie

Morning Linzi

I really don't like the dark mornings - it just doesn't feel like day if you know what I mean - if it's dark you should still be in bed!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Morning Linzi
> 
> I really don't like the dark mornings - it just doesn't feel like day if you know what I mean - if it's dark you should still be in bed!


Totally agree! and it's getting to the stage when i will go to work in the dark and get home in the dark!! good job i have loads of time off in november and december!


----------



## Guest

Good morning everybody. I hate dark mornings too. I came on for a bit as ring n ride don't pick me up till 9.00am. I am a bit nervous but it should be alright I think.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Is today your first day? Good luck, have fun!


----------



## Classyellie

Have fun today Danielle - you'll be fine


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

Naughty Diezel brought a baby mouse in the garden and Stream took it off her. I see the tail hanging pmsl

But i made her drop it and YUK i had to pick it up


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Naughty Diezel brought a baby mouse in the garden and Stream took it off her. I see the tail hanging pmsl
> 
> But i made her drop it and YUK i had to pick it up


Eeeuwww  

I'm off out this afternoon over to Aber to walk the dogs with a couple of friends - hope the rain stays off for us!

First though - all the windows to be cleaned upstairs and down - another 'job' on my list


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Eeeuwww
> 
> I'm off out this afternoon over to Aber to walk the dogs with a couple of friends - hope the rain stays off for us!
> 
> First though - all the windows to be cleaned upstairs and down - another 'job' on my list


Have a lovely walk and clean lol


----------



## bird

Classyellie said:


> Eeeuwww
> 
> I'm off out this afternoon over to Aber to walk the dogs with a couple of friends - hope the rain stays off for us!
> 
> First though - all the windows to be cleaned upstairs and down - another 'job' on my list


Looks like a lovely day for walking in middle earth today hope you have the same weather. 
I seem to be cleaning windows everyday now the boys have decided to sit in the window, got nose marks in every one.


----------



## Classyellie

bird said:


> Looks like a lovely day for walking in middle earth today hope you have the same weather.
> I seem to be cleaning windows everyday now the boys have decided to sit in the window, got nose marks in every one.


Trouble is you never know when the weather is going to change so you have to go prepared for anything  I've got my raincoat, and the dogs too just in case! It's worse than having a baby sometimes 

I'm off now so catch you later


----------



## vickie1985

well everyone, im going to work in half hour, on the prowl for sponsors i think  shame i work in a rough area so its mostly druggies that come in the shop! oh well, i can only try!

got £40 so far haha oh well, the event isnt untill March so i have lots of time to work on people 

have a good night all!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

How is everyone??


----------



## CavalierClara

Im fine how are you? Hows Stream is she getting into any more trouble lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Im fine how are you? Hows Stream is she getting into any more trouble lol


Hi
Im good thanx

Apart from taking a dead mouse from Diezel this morning no lol

They are all asleep at the mo apart from 1 of storms pups who is trying to wake the others up by jumping on them and grabbing their ears lol


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi
> Im good thanx
> 
> Apart from taking a dead mouse from Diezel this morning no lol
> 
> They are all asleep at the mo apart from 1 of storms pups who is trying to wake the others up by jumping on them and grabbing their ears lol


Ewwww haha trouble must be her middle name lol

Awwwwwww thats soooo cute. How old are the puppies? When are they leaving home


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Ewwww haha trouble must be her middle name lol
> 
> Awwwwwww thats soooo cute. How old are the puppies? When are they leaving home


Shes not too bad really, shes a pup lol

They were 4 weeks old Monday so will leave in about 4 and a half weeks


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> Shes not too bad really, shes a pup lol
> 
> They were 4 weeks old Monday so will leave in about 4 and a half weeks


All pups are like that really arnt they I don't know how many times i had to take stuff out of Clara's mouth today lol how old is Stream?

Awww id say u will miss them will you?


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> All pups are like that really arnt they I don't know how many times i had to take stuff out of Clara's mouth today lol how old is Stream?
> 
> Awww id say u will miss them will you?


lol they do like to get everything lol She is 19 weeks old and i have her sister Brooke aswell lol

Yeah will miss them heaps xx


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> lol they do like to get everything lol She is 19 weeks old and i have her sister Brooke aswell lol
> 
> Yeah will miss them heaps xx


Aww I dont know how you manage with all those doggys I have my hands full wit one lol I do want to get another one when Clara is older tho lol

I felt soo bad for Clara's mam when we were taking her she was so protective of her pups there was only one left when we took Clara


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Aww I dont know how you manage with all those doggys I have my hands full wit one lol I do want to get another one when Clara is older tho lol
> 
> I felt soo bad for Clara's mam when we were taking her she was so protective of her pups there was only one left when we took Clara


I have 4 big dogs, 2 of my own puppies plus Storms 11 puppies, 1 of which im keeping and the 6 cats lol

aww
I dont know what storm will be like when hers go but im going to let them go over a few days so hopefully she will be ok


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> I have 4 big dogs, 2 of my own puppies plus Storms 11 puppies, 1 of which im keeping and the 6 cats lol
> 
> aww
> I dont know what storm will be like when hers go but im going to let them go over a few days so hopefully she will be ok


Haha wow thats alot isnt it lol we had a ferel cat and 4 kittens a few weeks back out our back garden and we fed them they trusted us too well the kittens were a bit nervous soo cute tho then they disapeared 

At least she will still have one


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Haha wow thats alot isnt it lol we had a ferel cat and 4 kittens a few weeks back out our back garden and we fed them they trusted us too well the kittens were a bit nervous soo cute tho then they disapeared
> 
> At least she will still have one


Aww i would have to bring them in and keep them lol


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww i would have to bring them in and keep them lol


I wanted to but my mam is allergic to cats 

wel im off hun have to bring Clara on a little walk she looks bored lol

speak soon Xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> I wanted to but my mam is allergic to cats
> 
> wel im off hun have to bring Clara on a little walk she looks bored lol
> 
> speak soon Xx


OK have fun xx


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone??


Evening Ria!

A liitle birdie told me today that they'll be something in the post for you tomorrow


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! Hope everyone is well. I am stuffed, just made a massive batch of risotto and forgot how filling it is! Atleast i'm set for lunch for a few days!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! Hope everyone is well. I am stuffed, just made a massive batch of risotto and forgot how filling it is! Atleast i'm set for lunch for a few days!


Lol...I always make too much of eveything! I still cook in family mode even though I live alone :blushing: The dogs are happy though!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Lol...I always make too much of eveything! I still cook in family mode even though I live alone :blushing: The dogs are happy though!


I cook enough for 4 people even though it's just me and oh ! I love left overs!

He put some homegrown chillis in the risotto - HOT HOT HOT my mouth was on fire!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> He put some homegrown chillis in the risotto - *HOT HOT HOT my mouth was on fire!*


As long as it wasn't your sex


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> As long as it wasn't your sex


hahahah!!


----------



## MDF

I have been waiting for the receptionist at tge vets to call me back but looks like its not going to happen tonight!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all xx


----------



## lifeizsweet

MDF said:


> I have been waiting for the receptionist at tge vets to call me back but looks like its not going to happen tonight!


I hate when someone says they'll call back and they don't



Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all xx


Evening! you okay?


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all xx


Evening!

Haven't I just seen you somewhere else? 

You ok Ria?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Yes Ellie on FB lol

Im good how is everyone??


----------



## Guest

Evening how is everybody. Another change of plan my carer starts tomorrow now.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Yes Ellie on FB lol
> 
> Im good how is everyone??


Goood ta! Trying to work out how to get a weeks worth of dinners for £20!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Goood ta! Trying to work out how to get a weeks worth of dinners for £20!


When you figure that out can you let us know x


----------



## Guest

Ok I've got some good news and I've got some bad news.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Nearly there! 

Fish and chips, Sausages and jacket potatoes, sloppy joe bake, cheesy beef pie, pork stir fry, chicken curry! Not the best quality meats, but atleast we're not at the noodles for dinner every night stage!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Also bramble just did a really loud fart.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Nearly there!
> 
> Fish and chips, Sausages and jacket potatoes, sloppy joe bake, cheesy beef pie, pork stir fry, chicken curry! Not the best quality meats, but atleast we're not at the noodles for dinner every night stage!


Whats a sloppy joe bake


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Also bramble just did a really loud fart.


Must be a labby thing coz Lilo keeps farting aswell lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Whats a sloppy joe bake


It's got mince, kidney beans, bbq sauce, chopped toms and a few spices in a dish with garlic bread on top and cooked till golden.

Had it a coupla times ,It's really good. Cheap - which is the main thing!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Must be a labby thing coz Lilo keeps farting aswell lol


haha i find it really funny when he burps and farts. This one STANK, he was looked so shocked and has wandered into the garden. dirty boy!


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Must be a labby thing coz Lilo keeps farting aswell lol


The good news is my carer starts tomorrow. I know a labrador who does that all the time.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> It's got mince, kidney beans, bbq sauce, chopped toms and a few spices in a dish with garlic bread on top and cooked till golden.
> 
> Had it a coupla times ,It's really good. Cheap - which is the main thing!


That sounds really yummy


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> That sounds really yummy


i'm looking forward to eating it again!

Can't believe its nearly the weekend again!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> i'm looking forward to eating it again!
> 
> Can't believe its nearly the weekend again!


I know this week has gone quick


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I know this week has gone quick


it's a good and bad thing at the same time! booked my christmas holiday off today!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Ello ello all, I hope your having a fab evening?


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Ello ello all, I hope your having a fab evening?


Hi James I'm feeling a bit left out today. Been feeling left out all day.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> it's a good and bad thing at the same time! booked my christmas holiday off today!


How long are you having off??



Baby Bordie said:


> Ello ello all, I hope your having a fab evening?


evening

Mine is good. Doing my pics

How about you?


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Hi James I'm feeling a bit left out today. Been feeling left out all day.


Why???



Spaniel mad said:


> How long are you having off??
> 
> evening
> 
> Mine is good. Doing my pics
> 
> How about you?


Evening... Ooooo, are they new puppy pics?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Why???
> 
> Evening... Ooooo, are they new puppy pics?


They most certainly are


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> They most certainly are


WOOP WOOP!  Update us when its done....


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Why???
> 
> Evening... Ooooo, are they new puppy pics?


Don't know been feeling left out all day.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> How long are you having off??
> 
> evening
> 
> Mine is good. Doing my pics
> 
> How about you?


two weekish - 20th til the 2nd! and pretty much have a day off a week from november too!


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Don't know been feeling left out all day.


On the forum?


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> On the forum?


How did you guesse?


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> two weekish - 20th til the 2nd! and pretty much have a day off a week from november too!


I have 2 weeks off for xmas


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> How did you guesse?


Why? Whats happened?


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Why? Whats happened?


Nothing has happened I just feel like I'm invisible today.


----------



## louisexxx

we rescued a spaniel that had been neglected, she was skinny matted and badly needed an operation on her eyes. Once she gained weight we sent her for her op but they could not save her eyesight. Despite that she has turned out to be an excellent dog although she does bump into all sorts on walks.


----------



## Spaniel mad

New pics are on storms pups thread


----------



## Spaniel mad

louisexxx said:


> we rescued a spaniel that had been neglected, she was skinny matted and badly needed an operation on her eyes. Once she gained weight we sent her for her op but they could not save her eyesight. Despite that she has turned out to be an excellent dog although she does bump into all sorts on walks.


Aww well done to you

Have you any pics??


----------



## JoWDC

Anyone still up? Just got in from my meeting.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Anyone still up? Just got in from my meeting.


I'm still up and I say that with a big sigh.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Anyone still up? Just got in from my meeting.


Im here xxxx


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Anyone still up? Just got in from my meeting.


I'm here 

How did it go?


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I'm still up and I say that with a big sigh.


Whats up hun. You can always pm me if you want a chat. I may not reply immediately, but i will reply.



Spaniel mad said:


> Im here xxxx


Hiya Ria



Classyellie said:


> I'm here
> 
> How did it go?


Hi Ellie - was ok thanks. Just a meeting today, no speeches. Got another one next wedesday (too much going on at the mo).

Hows today been?


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Whats up hun. You can always pm me if you want a chat. I may not reply immediately, but i will reply.
> 
> Hiya Ria
> 
> Hi Ellie - was ok thanks. Just a meeting today, no speeches. Got another one next wedesday (too much going on at the mo).
> 
> Hows today been?


too much going on all over i think


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> too much going on all over i think


Hmmm I agree. I've been around tonight and earlier today but have not been posting really and have stayed away from all the controversial posts - besides, I've been busy on msn


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Hmmm I agree. I've been around tonight and earlier today but have not been posting really and have stayed away from all the controversial posts - besides, I've been busy on msn


Yes there has been quite a few threads closed lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Yes there has been quite a few threads closed lol


I don't know what to do.


----------



## JoWDC

I saw one that had been closed earlier. Curiosity is getting the better of me so i'm going to trawl for the others.

Anyway, how is non-forum life. How are your lovely animals (that includes fish).


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> I saw one that had been closed earlier. Curiosity is getting the better of me so i'm going to trawl for the others.
> 
> Anyway, how is non-forum life. How are your lovely animals (that includes fish).


My fish are cheeky.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> I saw one that had been closed earlier. Curiosity is getting the better of me so i'm going to trawl for the others.
> 
> Anyway, how is non-forum life. How are your lovely animals (that includes fish).


I always have to have a read aswell lol

Mine are all great

At the mo we have pups poohing lol

Im sure you really wanted to hear that


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> I saw one that had been closed earlier. Curiosity is getting the better of me so i'm going to trawl for the others.
> 
> Anyway, how is non-forum life. How are your lovely animals (that includes fish).


Lmao - I've read through all the threads!

My dogs are great! As per! Pippa is now fast asleep in her crate and Harvey is gurading the door to the stairs in case I try to sneak up to bed without him 

I'm going now - not to bed but I'm in the middle of a group convo on msn

Sleep well all and sweet dreams xxxxx


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> My fish are cheeky.


How so?



Spaniel mad said:


> I always have to have a read aswell lol
> 
> Mine are all great
> 
> At the mo we have pups poohing lol
> 
> Im sure you really wanted to hear that


Looovely - i came down stairs this morning (after being woken up at 5 am by cat races around the house) to find that one of them (Patch?) had used my nice Waitrose bag as a toilet - no 1. Found out that the bag is waterproof (don't ask) and can also go in the machine.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> How so?
> 
> Looovely - i came down stairs this morning (after being woken up at 5 am by cat races around the house) to find that one of them (Patch?) had used my nice Waitrose bag as a toilet - no 1. Found out that the bag is waterproof (don't ask) and can also go in the machine.


The goldfish splashed me today.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Lmao - I've read through all the threads!
> 
> My dogs are great! As per! Pippa is now fast asleep in her crate and Harvey is gurading the door to the stairs in case I try to sneak up to bed without him
> 
> I'm going now - not to bed but I'm in the middle of a group convo on msn
> 
> Sleep well all and sweet dreams xxxxx


Nite Ellie xxx


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Lmao - I've read through all the threads!
> 
> My dogs are great! As per! Pippa is now fast asleep in her crate and Harvey is gurading the door to the stairs in case I try to sneak up to bed without him
> 
> I'm going now - not to bed but I'm in the middle of a group convo on msn
> 
> Sleep well all and sweet dreams xxxxx


Take care Ellie - sweet dreams.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> How so?
> 
> Looovely - i came down stairs this morning (after being woken up at 5 am by cat races around the house) to find that one of them (Patch?) had used my nice Waitrose bag as a toilet - no 1. Found out that the bag is waterproof (don't ask) and can also go in the machine.


Mine use the toilet sink if the need to in the nite lol

And Nala can pee in the toilet lol


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> The goldfish splashed me today.


Yup - they do that don't they. Seem to remember having kamikazee fish as well - trying to jump out of the tanks given the chance.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning All! 

Came down this morning to find the mother of all poo'so on the rug! Looks like OH forgot to leave the door open last night. Great. 

Hope everyone is well today?


----------



## TORY

Morning....
Thats nice for you first thing..
whats for breakfast..

have fun getting that up..


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Came down this morning to find the mother of all poo'so on the rug! Looks like OH forgot to leave the door open last night. Great.
> 
> Hope everyone is well today?


Nice start to the day for you then Linzi  Hope it gets better!

Morning!

Had a lovely if chilly walk this morning with the dogs  Just chilling with a coffee before cracking on with my 'to do' list  All the paintwork and doors etc to be cleans today!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Came down this morning to find the mother of all poo'so on the rug! Looks like OH forgot to leave the door open last night. Great.
> 
> Hope everyone is well today?


Oh dear thats not good.



Classyellie said:


> Nice start to the day for you then Linzi  Hope it gets better!
> 
> Morning!
> 
> Had a lovely if chilly walk this morning with the dogs  Just chilling with a coffee before cracking on with my 'to do' list  All the paintwork and doors etc to be cleans today!


God you do like your cleaning lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> God you do like your cleaning lol


Lol not really - I'm just on a roll this week 

Taking Harvs for his weigh-in this morning - I take him every fortnight so please wish him well for a further weight loss today


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Lol not really - I'm just on a roll this week
> 
> Taking Harvs for his weigh-in this morning - I take him every fortnight so please wish him well for a further weight loss today


Weight loss??

Is he a fatty then


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Weight loss??
> 
> Is he a fatty then


Lol not really but my ex hubby had him for a while and overfed him all kinds of nasty things - I've had him on a diet! He's lost another 0.6kg so he's doing well and it almost back to the weight he should be


----------



## CavalierClara

Classyellie said:


> Lol not really but my ex hubby had him for a while and overfed him all kinds of nasty things - I've had him on a diet! He's lost another 0.6kg so he's doing well and it almost back to the weight he should be


Cavys put on weight very easily dont they. I have to watch what I feed Clara so shes the right weight


----------



## Classyellie

CavalierClara said:


> Cavys put on weight very easily dont they. I have to watch what I feed Clara so shes the right weight


Yep they do put on weight easily. I'm careful what I feed them both and they are both on dry but my ex was feeding Harvey things like steak fried in butter, fried pork chops etc on top of cheap tinned & dry :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## bird

Arnie wouldnt say no to a steak but he wouldnt thank you for the butter


----------



## CavalierClara

Classyellie said:


> Yep they do put on weight easily. I'm careful what I feed them both and they are both on dry but my ex was feeding Harvey things like steak fried in butter, fried pork chops etc on top of cheap tinned & dry :cursing: :cursing:


Least hes back in your hands now and your doing something about it. Do your 2 always seem hungry? I feed Clara 3 small meals a day of nuts and wet food she sometimes licks her bowl clean but other times she would eat it and leave some nuts and shes always sniffing the floor and crying for food when were eating.


----------



## Classyellie

CavalierClara said:


> Least hes back in your hands now and your doing something about it. Do your 2 always seem hungry? I feed Clara 3 small meals a day of nuts and wet food she sometimes licks her bowl clean but other times she would eat it and leave some nuts and shes always sniffing the floor and crying for food when were eating.


Harvey will just eat his dry and sit looking at me when I'm eating - he will eat anything at any time given the choice though. Pippa still has 3 small meals of dry a day sometimes with some chicken breast or liver and eats it all most of the time but she will cry for food when I'm eating. I think it's a cavvies nature 

Right...more housework calling me! Catch you all later xx


----------



## vickie1985

must be a housework day today....ive done the kitchen...even skirting boards, cupboard fronts etc....now im wiping doors down....grubby finger marks!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Afternoon all

I am soo proud of my babies

Had some friends over today to see the puppies and they are soo well behaved. One brought her little girl with her and Brooke and Stream dont see too many kids but they were great. They tried jumping up once so i told them no and they just left her alone

I love my babies

Oh and no i havnt been drinking lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

That's great ria! I get nervous when bramble is around children, he gets so excited! Good to hear yours were well behaved!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> That's great ria! I get nervous when bramble is around children, he gets so excited! Good to hear yours were well behaved!


Yeah i was nervous as brooke and stream dont really see many little ones and when they see people they are jumping all over the place


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah i was nervous as brooke and stream dont really see many little ones and when they see people they are jumping all over the place


Hello how are you.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Hello how are you.


Hi

Im good thanx

How are you??


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi
> 
> Im good thanx
> 
> How are you??


I'm still undecided.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I'm still undecided.


What about??


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> What about??


I'll pm you what I'm undecided about now.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I'll pm you what I'm undecided about now.


Okie dokie


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Okie dokie


Just sent you a pm.


----------



## Spaniel mad

OMG how cute

I will post pics later but at present the puppies are all snuggled up to Miley

we let them all have a run around and after 10 mins they snuggled up with Miley on the floor and they look soooooo cute x


----------



## bird

Aw bless em.  how long now before forever homes for them


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> OMG how cute
> 
> I will post pics later but at present the puppies are all snuggled up to Miley
> 
> we let them all have a run around and after 10 mins they snuggled up with Miley on the floor and they look soooooo cute x


aww how lovely, cant wait for pics, how are you?
I feel awful, i was outside having a *** i didnt realise Bracken was behind me and i somehow managed to burn him, what an awful person i feel, he is ok though no damage.


----------



## bird

brackensmom said:


> aww how lovely, cant wait for pics, how are you?
> I feel awful, i was outside having a *** i didnt realise Bracken was behind me and i somehow managed to burn him, what an awful person i feel, he is ok though no damage.


Poor lad, bet he wont stand so close to you next time.


----------



## brackensmom

bird said:


> Poor lad, bet he wont stand so close to you next time.


no lets hope not, but i should of known really, he is always so close to me, follows me everywhere.


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> Aw bless em.  how long now before forever homes for them


4 weeks yesterday. letting them go over a few days from 8 and a half weeks old 



brackensmom said:


> aww how lovely, cant wait for pics, how are you?
> I feel awful, i was outside having a *** i didnt realise Bracken was behind me and i somehow managed to burn him, what an awful person i feel, he is ok though no damage.


Im good thanx

Aww hes fine dont worry. He might try and milk it for a while lol

Hes trying to tell you to give up


----------



## Classyellie

Evening  

I've just has a long 'discussion' on the phone with my son - he wants a moped


----------



## lifeizsweet

I have had the most eventfull day! Co workers car was blocking in my car and his car got clamped!! We couldn't go anywhere and they refused to take the clamp off till we paid, neither of us have ANY money! 

Then, 

(back ground story)
About 2 years ago my parents split up, my dad now lives with his new lady friend and my mum has got her new fella, she still lives in their old house. I moved out with OH about a year and half ago to our own little house. 

Well mum and dad just rang i guess mum is thinking of moving in with her boyfriend, but my parents are reluctant to sell the old house just yet (next door is on the market) so they've just proposed that me and OH move in to the house and rent off them! wahooo, 4 bed detached house with a massive kitchen and a 2 big reception rooms for the price of a 2 bed semi! I am so excited!


----------



## bird

Classyellie said:


> Evening
> 
> I've just has a long 'discussion' on the phone with my son - he wants a moped


Talk him into a vespa/scooter bit more safe but tell him they're all the rage


----------



## bird

lifeizsweet said:


> I have had the most eventfull day! Co workers car was blocking in my car and his car got clamped!! We couldn't go anywhere and they refused to take the clamp off till we paid, neither of us have ANY money!
> 
> Then,
> 
> (back ground story)
> About 2 years ago my parents split up, my dad now lives with his new lady friend and my mum has got her new fella, she still lives in their old house. I moved out with OH about a year and half ago to our own little house.
> 
> Well mum and dad just rang i guess mum is thinking of moving in with her boyfriend, but my parents are reluctant to sell the old house just yet (next door is on the market) so they've just proposed that me and OH move in to the house and rent off them! wahooo, 4 bed detached house with a massive kitchen and a 2 big reception rooms for the price of a 2 bed semi! I am so excited!


Now thats good news


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Evening
> 
> I've just has a long 'discussion' on the phone with my son - he wants a moped


Kids hey lol



lifeizsweet said:


> I have had the most eventfull day! Co workers car was blocking in my car and his car got clamped!! We couldn't go anywhere and they refused to take the clamp off till we paid, neither of us have ANY money!
> 
> Then,
> 
> (back ground story)
> About 2 years ago my parents split up, my dad now lives with his new lady friend and my mum has got her new fella, she still lives in their old house. I moved out with OH about a year and half ago to our own little house.
> 
> Well mum and dad just rang i guess mum is thinking of moving in with her boyfriend, but my parents are reluctant to sell the old house just yet (next door is on the market) so they've just proposed that me and OH move in to the house and rent off them! wahooo, 4 bed detached house with a massive kitchen and a 2 big reception rooms for the price of a 2 bed semi! I am so excited!


You lucky devil lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Kids hey lol
> 
> You lucky devil lol


I am SO excited! Not sure if we will definately do it yet though, my bro and sis might have issues with it.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I am SO excited! Not sure if we will definately do it yet though, my bro and sis might have issues with it.


Well if you can go for it


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey all, Im back from a good drama trip? How have you all been?


----------



## bird

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, Im back from a good drama trip? How have you all been?


Think we've all been fine, been a quiet day here but janice and lady w have kept us amused.

What you been to see.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Well if you can go for it


yeah definately will! No more landlord waaahoooo


----------



## Baby Bordie

bird said:


> Think we've all been fine, been a quiet day here but janice and lady w have kept us amused.
> 
> What you been to see.


Sounds like you had fun....  We watched a not well known play called "Third man singular"

Was pretty goodd... But a bit boring.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, Im back from a good drama trip? How have you all been?


Hi lil bro

did you have fun???


----------



## bird

Erm never heard of it.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi lil bro
> 
> did you have fun???


Hey sis, was pretty fun, but it lasted 3 hours so got boring.....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey sis, was pretty fun, but it lasted 3 hours so got boring.....


LOL

im glad you had fun though


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey sis, was pretty fun, but it lasted 3 hours so got boring.....


Hi James. How are you.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Think we've all been fine, been a quiet day here but janice and lady w have kept us amused.
> 
> What you been to see.


I'm trying to make a decision that I am undecided about what to do.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Well mum and dad just rang i guess mum is thinking of moving in with her boyfriend, but my parents are reluctant to sell the old house just yet (next door is on the market) so they've just proposed that me and OH move in to the house and rent off them! wahooo, 4 bed detached house with a massive kitchen and a 2 big reception rooms for the price of a 2 bed semi! I am so excited!


Wow! Excellent news Linzi  I hope your bro & sis don't have any probs with it so you can go for it!!



bird said:


> Talk him into a vespa/scooter bit more safe but tell him they're all the rage


I'd rather him wait until he is old enough to drive a car! But then again it'll give him some independence - more talking required me thinks!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Wow! Excellent news Linzi  I hope your bro & sis don't have any probs with it so you can go for it!!
> 
> I'd rather him wait until he is old enough to drive a car! But then again it'll give him some independence - more talking required me thinks!


Thanks ellie, just mentioned it to my bro, he said to go for it, we're going to have a proper discussion with my parents on monday, won't be before christmas, but something to look forward to!

I decided against getting a scooter when i realised how slow and loud they are! Decided i was better off waiting to learn to drive!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Its very quiet here tonight

Heres some cutie pics


----------



## JoWDC

Hiya, anyone in? Just got back from Guides 'bout 15 mins ago and am knackered. Not been sleeping well & had a crap day.

Loved the piccies Ria - that helped a bit.

Anyway, enough about me, how are you all doing.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hiya, anyone in? Just got back from Guides 'bout 15 mins ago and am knackered. Not been sleeping well & had a crap day.
> 
> Loved the piccies Ria - that helped a bit.
> 
> Anyway, enough about me, how are you all doing.


I'm right here.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening!

I'm here! Had a hectic day and some good news! (see page back in your interested) How's your day been?


Ria, SO cute! Can you tell all the puppies apart?


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Hiya, anyone in? Just got back from Guides 'bout 15 mins ago and am knackered. Not been sleeping well & had a crap day.
> 
> Loved the piccies Ria - that helped a bit.
> 
> Anyway, enough about me, how are you all doing.


Im glad they helped

I havnt been sleeping well either so know how you are feeling


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening!
> 
> I'm here! Had a hectic day and some good news! (see page back in your interested) How's your day been?
> 
> Ria, SO cute! Can you tell all the puppies apart?


Yep i know which is which by looking at their markings but not by the face lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Yep i know which is which by looking at their markings but not by the face lol


Bramble's breeder could not tell the boys in the litter apart! Only the girl (Obvs!)


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Thanks ellie, just mentioned it to my bro, he said to go for it, we're going to have a proper discussion with my parents on monday, won't be before christmas, but something to look forward to!
> 
> I decided against getting a scooter when i realised how slow and loud they are! Decided i was better off waiting to learn to drive!


Nice one Linzi! It's great having something to look forward to 
He's a 16 year old lad - very impatient! 



JoWDC said:


> Hiya, anyone in? Just got back from Guides 'bout 15 mins ago and am knackered. Not been sleeping well & had a crap day.
> 
> Loved the piccies Ria - that helped a bit.
> 
> Anyway, enough about me, how are you all doing.


Evening Jo. Sorry you've had a bad day hun {{{hugs}}}
I go through periods of not sleeping well so know what it's like 

Ria, as usual your pictures are amazing!   Those pups are just the cutest - you must be getting such a lot of joy from them


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Bramble's breeder could not tell the boys in the litter apart! Only the girl (Obvs!)


lol its easy when you get used to them


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Ria, as usual your pictures are amazing!   Those pups are just the cutest - you must be getting such a lot of joy from them


Deffo. Love them all to bits and its going to be horrible letting them go


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Nice one Linzi! It's great having something to look forward to
> He's a 16 year old lad - very impatient!


Boys eh?! Good luck with future 'discussions'!

My sister is okay with it too.. Only concern is if/when they come back from uni, where do they live?



Spaniel mad said:


> lol its easy when you get used to them


yeah that makes sense! I'd love to have a house full of puppies


----------



## Spaniel mad

For Ellie


----------



## Smartin

Hi all,

No need for "discussions" with my oldest, seems he's ahead of me anyway...

Celebrated his 18th birthday today by having a driving lesson and working a shift tonight. He's been going out with his girlfriend now for over a year and she's lovely...

I'm feeling quite old tonight though...


----------



## Spaniel mad

Smartin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> No need for "discussions" with my oldest, seems he's ahead of me anyway...
> 
> Celebrated his 18th birthday today by having a driving lesson and working a shift tonight. He's been going out with his girlfriend now for over a year and she's lovely...
> 
> I'm feeling quite old tonight though...


Hi

aww your baby is getting old lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Smartin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> No need for "discussions" with my oldest, seems he's ahead of me anyway...
> 
> Celebrated his 18th birthday today by having a driving lesson and working a shift tonight. He's been going out with his girlfriend now for over a year and she's lovely...
> 
> I'm feeling quite old tonight though...


Evening, happy birthday to you son!

It's great you like his girlfriend, my ex's parents hated me (Even though i never did anything to make them hate me  ) ruined the relationship in the end..


----------



## fairy74

It is my sons ninth birthday today...and i have just gone through the photos.

my mum delivered him at home and it was my best birth,but also very comical as i had no handle on my towel cupboard as i was decorating and she was shouting for a knife to open it...the window was open so the neighbours must have thought she was gonna perform a ceasarean on me.


----------



## Smartin

He hasn't been my baby for a long time, I'm afraid .... 6'5" tall and size 14 feet put paid to that. 

I've got three younger ones too; a girl of 14 and twin boys of eight so I'll be ready for the scrapyard when all those get to eighteen!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

fairy74 said:


> It is my sons ninth birthday today...and i have just gone through the photos.
> 
> my mum delivered him at home and it was my best birth,but also very comical as i had no handle on my towel cupboard as i was decorating and she was shouting for a knife to open it...the window was open so the neighbours must have thought she was gonna perform a ceasarean on me.


Aww soo many birthdays

Sounds like a very exciting birth lol


----------



## JoWDC

fairy74 said:


> It is my sons ninth birthday today...and i have just gone through the photos.
> 
> my mum delivered him at home and it was my best birth,but also very comical as i had no handle on my towel cupboard as i was decorating and she was shouting for a knife to open it...the window was open so the neighbours must have thought she was gonna perform a ceasarean on me.


Happy birthday to your son.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> For Ellie


Awwwwww my Brooke and Stream :001_wub: :001_wub:

Ria.....can I have those pics....pleeeaasseeeee


----------



## Spaniel mad

Smartin said:


> He hasn't been my baby for a long time, I'm afraid .... 6'5" tall and size 14 feet put paid to that.
> 
> I've got three younger ones too; a girl of 14 and twin boys of eight so I'll be ready for the scrapyard when all those get to eighteen!!


Aww bless ya

get loads of dogs, they will keep you young


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Awwwwww my Brooke and Stream :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Ria.....can I have those pics....pleeeaasseeeee


I knew you would like them


----------



## Classyellie

fairy74 said:


> It is my sons ninth birthday today...and i have just gone through the photos.
> 
> my mum delivered him at home and it was my best birth,but also very comical as i had no handle on my towel cupboard as i was decorating and she was shouting for a knife to open it...the window was open so the neighbours must have thought she was gonna perform a ceasarean on me.


happy birthday to your son   The time goes soooo quickly doesn't it


----------



## Guest

I made some doggie friends today. There were alot of dogs at the park today but one in paticular, a one eyed yorkie and his name was Rolo. Rolo and me have alot in common as he has one eye and I only have one eye in a wayas I can only see 2 meters tunnel vision in my left eye and nothing in my right so in a way I only have one eye too. Rolo and me really bonded. I had my picture taken with him too.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Tiny Bram photos!


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I made some doggie friends today. There were alot of dogs at the park today but one in paticular, a one eyed yorkie and his name was Rolo. Rolo and me have alot in common as he has one eye and I only have one eye in a wayas I can only see 2 meters tunnel vision in my left eye and nothing in my right so in a way I only have one eye too. Rolo and me really bonded. I had my picture taken with him too.


I saw a three legged puppy the other day lolloping along - the pup looked like he was really enjoying his walk.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Tiny Bram photos!


Awww he's so cute.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I made some doggie friends today. There were alot of dogs at the park today but one in paticular, a one eyed yorkie and his name was Rolo. Rolo and me have alot in common as he has one eye and I only have one eye in a wayas I can only see 2 meters tunnel vision in my left eye and nothing in my right so in a way I only have one eye too. Rolo and me really bonded. I had my picture taken with him too.


Have you got the pic Danielle?
Think I've just sent a request to you on FB


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Tiny Bram photos!


Aww how cute


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Tiny Bram photos!


Awww he was soooo tiny!


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Have you got the pic Danielle?
> Think I've just sent a request to you on FB


Yes the picture is on my phone. I will have a look on facebook.


----------



## lifeizsweet

thanks all, i can't believe he used to be so little! now his a big farting machine.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> thanks all, i can't believe he used to be so little! now his a big farting machine.


LOL - thanks for that, i've got a lovely image in my head now.


----------



## Classyellie

Pippa at 12 hours old










Pippa at 5 weeks old










Pippa at 8 weeks old










Pippa's Daddy Bruno


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Pippa at 12 hours old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippa at 5 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippa at 8 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippa's Daddy Bruno


OMG how adorable


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Pippa at 12 hours old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippa at 5 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippa at 8 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippa's Daddy Bruno


Oh she's all eyes isn't she. Gorg lil doggy.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> Yes the picture is on my phone. I will have a look on facebook.


Thanks for accepting Danielle


----------



## Guest

I'm going to bed now so good night. Sleep well all.


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Thanks for accepting Danielle


Your welcome.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I'm going to bed now so good night. Sleep well all.


Night night - sleep tight.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I'm going to bed now so good night. Sleep well all.


Night night Danielle
Sweet dreams hunni xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I'm going to bed now so good night. Sleep well all.


Nite

sleep well xxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

danielled said:


> I'm going to bed now so good night. Sleep well all.


night night


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> LOL - thanks for that, i've got a lovely image in my head now.


haha it's true! They're so loud and smelly too!



Classyellie said:


> Pippa at 12 hours old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippa at 5 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippa at 8 weeks old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippa's Daddy Bruno


SO cute!!!!


----------



## JoWDC

I'm going off to bed now. Night all.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> I'm going off to bed now. Night all.


Nite

sleep well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> I'm going off to bed now. Night all.


Night Jo
Sweet dreams hun xxx

I'm off to bed soon too - just a couple of convos on msn to end first - which could mean going to bed around 1!  

Night Linzi and Ria
hope you both sleep well xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Night Jo
> Sweet dreams hun xxx
> 
> I'm off to bed soon too - just a couple of convos on msn to end first - which could mean going to bed around 1!
> 
> Night Linzi and Ria
> hope you both sleep well xxx


Good luck ending them lol

Nite xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Night night ellie and ria x


----------



## Classyellie

Morning ladies!

Friday already! This week has flown by! I've mad an executive decision to have a lazy hour before walking the dogs this morning


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning Ellie! Can't believe it's Friday again! HAve to leave for in a min though boooo!


----------



## Guest

Morning all.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

This week has gone really quick. 

Hope everyone had a good nite xx


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> This week has gone really quick.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good nite xx


I'm going out today with my carer.


----------



## vickie1985

Morning all, its Friday and im happy!!!

someone called in sick last night, so i went in and covered the shift......ive been given the Saturday off!! YAY!!! lol

ok so i have to work tonight, but hell, i would rather work Friday night than Saturday night! Xfactor will not be missed!! wehheyy!!


----------



## Guest

Good Morning to you all 

It is really cold down in wales, im stuck in work till 4.30pm. 

So i need cheering up.


----------



## brackensmom

kath123 said:


> Good Morning to you all
> 
> It is really cold down in wales, im stuck in work till 4.30pm.
> 
> So i need cheering up.


Morning all, i am also at work Kath, arent we naughty going on PF while at work, LOL,


----------



## lifeizsweet

Stuck at work tll 6! And working tomorrow! plans for tomorrow anyone?


----------



## Spaniel mad

I feel sorry fot you all at work

Im sat at home watching Jeremy Kyle lol


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> Morning all, i am also at work Kath, arent we naughty going on PF while at work, LOL,


I know i am a naughty girl!! 

Im so bored though  xx


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> I feel sorry fot you all at work
> 
> Im sat at home watching Jeremy Kyle lol


I wish i was sat at home watching it, im taping it!!


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> Stuck at work tll 6! And working tomorrow! plans for tomorrow anyone?


i have a 30th birthday party which is fancy dress to go to tomorrow night.



Spaniel mad said:


> I feel sorry fot you all at work
> 
> Im sat at home watching Jeremy Kyle lol


Hi Ria, lucky you, anyone interesting on Jeremy today,


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> i have a 30th birthday party which is fancy dress to go to tomorrow night.
> 
> Hi Ria, lucky you, anyone interesting on Jeremy today,


What are you dressing up as??

Yeah its quite a good one today


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> What are you dressing up as??
> 
> Yeah its quite a good one today


I have no idea yet, going to fancy dress shop later on today, nothing like leaving things to last minute.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I feel sorry fot you all at work
> 
> Im sat at home watching Jeremy Kyle lol


Lucky! Get wednesday off to do that though!


----------



## Classyellie

Well I've finished all the housework I intend to do today so now have the rest of the day off!  

I'm off out to see if I can find some boots - I fancy a new pair :blushing:


----------



## Guest

Hi guys Jackle is on his way into this thead asap.


----------



## vickie1985

hey everyone, have a good night without me again tonight, i feel as though most members dont know me anymore now i work nights  sucks!


----------



## Guest

I want to introduce you all to Jackle.


----------



## vickie1985

you will have to introduce me another day i guess, coz im off to work in half hour chick


----------



## francesandjon

Afternoon all,

have I missed anything??


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! Hope everyone is well. Spoke to my dad about the house, could be in as soon as january!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! Hope everyone is well. Spoke to my dad about the house, could be in as soon as january!


Evening

That is excellent


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> have I missed anything??


Evening

Nope been really quiet


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone. Good news about the house Linzi.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening Jo xxx


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! Hope everyone is well. Spoke to my dad about the house, could be in as soon as january!


that is great Linzi, glad all is going well.

Evening Ria & Jo, well i have my costume for tomorrow night i am going as Dracula's Bride, very full wedding dress, with lots of black detail on it, with black wig and veil, it is very nice and i am going to feel like a bride again, will get some pics.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> that is great Linzi, glad all is going well.
> 
> Evening Ria & Jo, well i have my costume for tomorrow night i am going as Dracula's Bride, very full wedding dress, with lots of black detail on it, with black wig and veil, it is very nice and i am going to feel like a bride again, will get some pics.


Sounds lovely

Make sure you take lots of pics


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> that is great Linzi, glad all is going well.
> 
> Evening Ria & Jo, well i have my costume for tomorrow night i am going as Dracula's Bride, very full wedding dress, with lots of black detail on it, with black wig and veil, it is very nice and i am going to feel like a bride again, will get some pics.


Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Hi you lot i'm back for a while how you all doing?. Gutted about Michelle!


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Hi you lot i'm back for a while how you all doing?. Gutted about Michelle!


I was very upset when I found out but no worries I'm still here.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Hi you lot i'm back for a while how you all doing?. Gutted about Michelle!


Christine

How are you??

Yes gutted about Michelle but she will be back


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Hi you lot i'm back for a while how you all doing?. Gutted about Michelle!


My new thread is on page 2 in general chat and it's called I have more good news.


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> Hi you lot i'm back for a while how you all doing?. Gutted about Michelle!


Hi Christine, nice to see you back how are you doing, what have i missed about michelle,

Hi Danielle, how are you?


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> Hi Christine, nice to see you back how are you doing, what have i missed about michelle,
> 
> Hi Danielle, how are you?


I'm good thanks. How are you.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Hi Christine, nice to see you back how are you doing, what have i missed about michelle,
> 
> Hi Danielle, how are you?


She has been banned for a little while


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> She has been banned for a little while


oh right, hopefully not for too long then.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Who's been banned?


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Who's been banned?


Michelle.


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Who's been banned?


hi James, michelle.

Anyone just watched Eastenders? Chloe and me now crying!!!!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> hi James, michelle.
> 
> Anyone just watched Eastenders? Chloe and me now crying!!!!!!!


Same here

That was really sad 

Bradley has to stay


----------



## francesandjon

Oh dear.....Eastenders! Not watched it for years! lol

Baby bordie....thought you were having your account locked??


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Same here
> 
> That was really sad
> 
> Bradley has to stay


yes he must, he should tell that other women to get lost, it is clear he still cares for Stacey.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> yes he must, he should tell that other women to get lost, it is clear he still cares for Stacey.


My sister has just gone on line and it still shows Bradley as there so maybe he will stay


----------



## brackensmom

yeah hope he does, bet he will get the taxi to stop just as it drives down the road, just off to put Chloe to bed she had her HPV jab today and is feelling a little fragile.


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> yeah hope he does, bet he will get the taxi to stop just as it drives down the road, just off to put Chloe to bed she had her HPV jab today and is feelling a little fragile.


I hope Cloe feels better in the morning.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> yeah hope he does, bet he will get the taxi to stop just as it drives down the road, just off to put Chloe to bed she had her HPV jab today and is feelling a little fragile.


Aww bless her

My sister has her her 3 HPV jabs

She said the last was the worst


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww bless her
> 
> My sister has her her 3 HPV jabs
> 
> She said the last was the worst


Speaking of jabs I'm due for my flu jab.


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> I hope Cloe feels better in the morning.


thank you,


Spaniel mad said:


> Aww bless her
> 
> My sister has her her 3 HPV jabs
> 
> She said the last was the worst


oh no better not tell chloe that then,


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> thank you,
> 
> oh no better not tell chloe that then,


No i wouldnt lol


----------



## Guest

I hate needles.


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> I hate needles.


i am ok with the actual needles, just not very good after, especially with blood i tend to faint when taken.


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> i am ok with the actual needles, just not very good after, especially with blood i tend to faint when taken.


I've done 1,990 posts. I'm very close to 2000. No I just hate the needle because it hurts but the flu jab isn't that bad.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> That is excellent





JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. Good news about the house Linzi.





brackensmom said:


> that is great Linzi, glad all is going well.
> 
> Evening Ria & Jo, well i have my costume for tomorrow night i am going as Dracula's Bride, very full wedding dress, with lots of black detail on it, with black wig and veil, it is very nice and i am going to feel like a bride again, will get some pics.


Thanks guys! OH still isn't 100% sure he wants to move, buttttt i keep mentioning things like ' when we move where will the fish live?' and he comes up with answers and he wants to show his friends the house. sooooo looks good!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Thanks guys! OH still isn't 100% sure he wants to move, buttttt i keep mentioning things like ' when we move where will the fish live?' and he comes up with answers and he wants to show his friends the house. sooooo looks good!!


Im sure he will give in lol


----------



## brackensmom

well i am off to bed, as have busy day and night tomorrow, so probably wont be around till late on sunday, as also hopefully going to go and see some new born pups on Sunday. Night all and take care have a good weekend.


----------



## francesandjon

Night!

Think i'm gonna head off too!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Im sure he will give in lol


Of course! When we first moved he didn't see the house till the day we moved in! I always get my way!


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> well i am off to bed, as have busy day and night tomorrow, so probably wont be around till late on sunday, as also hopefully going to go and see some new born pups on Sunday. Night all and take care have a good weekend.





francesandjon said:


> Night!
> 
> Think i'm gonna head off too!


Nite nite

sleep tight xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> well i am off to bed, as have busy day and night tomorrow, so probably wont be around till late on sunday, as also hopefully going to go and see some new born pups on Sunday. Night all and take care have a good weekend.


Sounds exiting - have a good time and try not to sneak a pup back in your handbag.



francesandjon said:


> Night!
> 
> Think i'm gonna head off too!


Night both of you. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Of course! When we first moved he didn't see the house till the day we moved in! I always get my way!


I always get my way aswell lol

Great aint it


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! Hope everyone is well. Spoke to my dad about the house, could be in as soon as january!


Brilliant news Linzi!  



brackensmom said:


> well i have my costume for tomorrow night i am going as Dracula's Bride, very full wedding dress, with lots of black detail on it, with black wig and veil, it is very nice and i am going to feel like a bride again, will get some pics.


Sounds good  You'll have to post some pics 



Badger's Mum said:


> Hi you lot i'm back for a while how you all doing?. Gutted about Michelle!


Hi Christine  Yeah I'm gutted about that too 

I had a friend turn up unexpectedly late this afternoon with her 2 sons - so we played the wii for a couple of hours, then we were all hungry and all decided on pancakes - just for a change! With fresh fruit and fresh cream - yum yum  

We had such a laugh that my stomach was hurting   They've only just gone and I'm shattered so going to have an early night tonight even though I've got withdrawal symptoms from not being on PF much today :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Brilliant news Linzi!
> 
> Sounds good  You'll have to post some pics
> 
> Hi Christine  Yeah I'm gutted about that too
> 
> I had a friend turn up unexpectedly late this afternoon with her 2 sons - so we played the wii for a couple of hours, then we were all hungry and all decided on pancakes - just for a change! With fresh fruit and fresh cream - yum yum
> 
> We had such a laugh that my stomach was hurting   They've only just gone and I'm shattered so going to have an early night tonight even though I've got withdrawal symptoms from not being on PF much today :blushing:


Sounds like you had a lot of fun

Pancakes yum yum

Might have some tomorrow with nutella

OOPS

forgot to say Nite Ellie xxxxxxxxxxxx and thanx again for the prezzie for Breeze xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey all, Im going and your all leaving? Lol

Awh, I cant believe about Michelle, especially at the time she needs us!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, Im going and your all leaving? Lol
> 
> Awh, I cant believe about Michelle, especially at the time she needs us!


Im still here


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Im still here


Good, i wont be on the forum that much anymore, some people are getting on my nerves and i just need a lil break, so basically this will be the thread im only on!


----------



## JoWDC

Night Ellie, sweet dreams


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> forgot to say Nite Ellie xxxxxxxxxxxx and thanx again for the prezzie for Breeze xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Lol it'll be nice to see another dog get some use from it Ria xx



Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, Im going and your all leaving? Lol


I haven't gone yet! I said an early night - but not this early


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Good, i wont be on the forum that much anymore, some people are getting on my nerves and i just need a lil break, so basically this will be the thread im only on!


Oh hunni, you ok? PM me if you want a chat.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Good, i wont be on the forum that much anymore, some people are getting on my nerves and i just need a lil break, so basically this will be the thread im only on!


Whats up lil bro??

Do you need to talk??


----------



## Baby Bordie

Classyellie said:


> Lol it'll be nice to see another dog get some use from it Ria xx
> 
> I haven't gone yet! I said an early night - but not this early


Nighty Night Ellie! 



JoWDC said:


> Oh hunni, you ok? PM me if you want a chat.


Its just a few arguments and people getting a bit OTT!



Spaniel mad said:


> Whats up lil bro??
> 
> Do you need to talk??


Ill PM you both.....


----------



## Classyellie

Night night Ria, Jo and James
Sweet dreams all xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Night night Ria, Jo and James
> Sweet dreams all xxx


Nite Ellie

Sleep well xxxx


----------



## sequeena

Baby Bordie said:


> Good, i wont be on the forum that much anymore, some people are getting on my nerves and i just need a lil break, so basically this will be the thread im only on!


Oi mush you can't go leaving me here - we got to stick together!!


----------



## katie200

eastenders was sad to night and holyoaks was a bit creepy im such a soap watcher smokey had to have eye drops but would ne let me put the in nope great thread though it is good to chat


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> eastenders was sad to night and holyoaks was a bit creepy im such a soap watcher smokey had to have eye drops but would ne let me put the in nope great thread though it is good to chat


Don't mention anything being creepy to me at the minute my house is being creepy enough.


----------



## Spaniel mad

katie200 said:


> eastenders was sad to night and holyoaks was a bit creepy im such a soap watcher smokey had to have eye drops but would ne let me put the in nope great thread though it is good to chat


I cried at eastenders but dont watch hollyoaks


----------



## JoWDC

katie200 said:


> eastenders was sad to night and holyoaks was a bit creepy im such a soap watcher smokey had to have eye drops but would ne let me put the in nope great thread though it is good to chat


I don't watch any uk soaps - may have only ever seen a couple of episodes of eastenders and corrie when my grandparents were watching them.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> I cried at eastenders but dont watch hollyoaks


Stacey was really weird!


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> I don't watch any uk soaps - may have only ever seen a couple of episodes of eastenders and corrie when my grandparents were watching them.


you dont know what you are missing lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Stacey was really weird!


I felt really sorry for her

Bradley has to stay as he still loves her


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Stacey was really weird!


James if you want weird spend the night in my house.


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> you dont know what you are missing lol


Yeah i do. The times they are generally on, i'm usually cooking dinner or on the way home from work. I get in from work anywhere between 6.45 (if i leave on time) and 7.30 depending on the time i leave and whether the trains are working on time.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Yeah i do. The times they are generally on, i'm usually cooking dinner or on the way home from work. I get in from work anywhere between 6.45 (if i leave on time) and 7.30 depending on the time i leave and whether the trains are working on time.


I would hate that

8-4 is bad enough


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I would hate that
> 
> 8-4 is bad enough


I have to leave the house at 7.45 in the morning - so that makes it nearly a twelve hour day.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> I have to leave the house at 7.45 in the morning - so that makes it nearly a twelve hour day.


I leave between 7.15 and 7.30 and get home about 4.20pm


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I leave between 7.15 and 7.30 and get home about 4.20pm


Do you have to travel far?


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Do you have to travel far?


nope its about 15 mins in the car


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> nope its about 15 mins in the car


That would be nice - i have an hour train/ tube ride - the station is 15 mins away by car.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> That would be nice - i have an hour train/ tube ride - the station is 15 mins away by car.


I would hate that

i like to get home asap so i can be with my doggies


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I would hate that
> 
> i like to get home asap so i can be with my doggies


LOL, i rush home to be with my cats. Ok, to make sure Patch hasn't done a wandering trick.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> LOL, i rush home to be with my cats. Ok, to make sure Patch hasn't done a wandering trick.


Aww i bet they love the peace and quiet lol


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww i bet they love the peace and quiet lol


Yup - i get a dirty look sometimes in the morning as in "haven't you gone yet". But at the weekends, they are "yay she's here" and stay close by.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Yup - i get a dirty look sometimes in the morning as in "haven't you gone yet". But at the weekends, they are "yay she's here" and stay close by.


Aww bless em

My cats keep themselves to themselves

Since being spayed Diezel is like a kitten again and runs around with the cocker pups but Nala seems depressed since being spayed and is in all the time


----------



## JoWDC

Patch is currently running in and out of the living room pouncing on the bean bag every time (i think he think something lives in there) - acting like a young cat really.

Think i'm going to take myself off to bed to see if i can sleep now.

Night night


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Patch is currently running in and out of the living room pouncing on the bean bag every time (i think he think something lives in there) - acting like a young cat really.
> 
> Think i'm going to take myself off to bed to see if i can sleep now.
> 
> Night night


Nite

Sleep tight xx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning all! I have a headache :-( Off to work soon too boo.


----------



## Classyellie

I'm not doing much today  Jack is not with me this weekend as he has a gig to go to 

Got to clean the floors in a bit - the joys of having 2 dogs running around on wet dewy grass leaving wey muddy pawprints all over when they come back 

Hope you get rid of your headache Linzi {{hugs}}


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

I dont have anything planned either. have someone coming over to see the last boy this afternoon and off shopping in a bit then going to relax with pups all day xx


----------



## JoWDC

Morning everyone. Couldn't be bothered to get up this morning, cats decided to have ANOTHER playfight on/ under/ around the bed, and the rest of the house - can't believe two animals make so much noise. 

OH is due back today - YAY, flight is 10 mins late at the moment so am waiting for a call to go and pick him up.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> OH is due back today - YAY, flight is 10 mins late at the moment so am waiting for a call to go and pick him up.


Yayyy!!! You'll be all loved up later then


----------



## Guest

It's my cousins birthday today so I'm ging to her party.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Yayyy!!! You'll be all loved up later then


Probably not - he'll probably be asleep, or talking me through an issue i have. We don't really do lovey dovey - unless its with the cats.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> It's my cousins birthday today so I'm ging to her party.


Have a good time Danielle 



JoWDC said:


> Probably not - he'll probably be asleep, or talking me through an issue i have. We don't really do lovey dovey - unless its with the cats.


Awww well you've missed him and a hug from him will be great no doubt


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Have a good time Danielle
> 
> Awww well you've missed him and a hug from him will be great no doubt


Thank you I only hope mum remembered for a change.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thanks ellie, 

Hopefully will be an easy day then I can go home and snuggle!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Thanks ellie,
> 
> Hopefully will be an easy day then I can go home and snuggle!


I hope so to for you 

It's such a lovely day today so I'm going to take advantage of it and take the dogs out again now


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> I hope so to for you
> 
> It's such a lovely day today so I'm going to take advantage of it and take the dogs out again now


It's cloudy here.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Afternoon all


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Afternoon all


I'm confused.com now.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I'm confused.com now.


lol

Why???????????


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> lol
> 
> Why???????????


Go onto rotties lalala thread.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Afternoon! I am home at last!! yay!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Afternoon! I am home at last!! yay!


Evening

How has your day been??


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Afternoon! I am home at last!! yay!


Snuggle time then?  Hows your head Linzi?


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone - hope your headache is better Linzi, i've got one in sympathy.


----------



## noodle

Hi everyone


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone - hope your headache is better Linzi, i've got one in sympathy.


Evening Jo
Oh no - {{hugs}} for you now 



noodle said:


> Hi everyone


Hi


----------



## JoWDC

noodle said:


> Hi everyone


Hello Noodle.


----------



## noodle

Hello lovely ladies....   ....how are you...?


----------



## JoWDC

noodle said:


> Hello lovely ladies....   ....how are you...?


errrm confused tbh.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> errrm confused tbh.


Why Jo????


----------



## RockySapphire

Hi guys! I'm still at work  

I don't finish till 10pm. I can't wait to go home and watch x-factor (I've sky plussed it) and see the kittens. Only wish I didn't have to come in again tomorrow!!


----------



## Classyellie

So what are we all watching tonight?


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> So what are we all watching tonight?


Haven't decided yet. Have been catching up on things that have been recorded over the past couple of weeks.



RockySapphire said:


> Hi guys! I'm still at work
> 
> I don't finish till 10pm. I can't wait to go home and watch x-factor (I've sky plussed it) and see the kittens. Only wish I didn't have to come in again tomorrow!!


Poor you - where do you work?


----------



## Melysia

Hello, 

Erm, I cried at a Steven King horror movie..1408.. Is that wrong lol It's really sad and emotional in parts!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Hello How are we all tonight?. Just read through Danielle's gost post. Hope she's ok, he sound's like my oh


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello How are we all tonight?. Just read through Danielle's gost post. Hope she's ok, he sound's like my oh


Evening

I have to say i dont believe the ghost is there. No offence to anyone x


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello How are we all tonight?. Just read through Danielle's gost post. Hope she's ok, he sound's like my oh


Hi Christine  Nice to see you 

I haven't read through the whole thread - I was laughing too much


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> I have to say i dont believe the ghost is there. No offence to anyone x


Lol sorry Danielle but nor do i:blushing:



Classyellie said:


> Hi Christine  Nice to see you
> 
> I haven't read through the whole thread - I was laughing too much


I hurt from laughing so much. How are you tonight?


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello How are we all tonight?. Just read through Danielle's gost post. Hope she's ok, he sound's like my oh


Boo! I'm here.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Boo! I'm here.


Hello you little devil, What have you been upto


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> Boo! I'm here.


LMAO  Hi Danielle


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello you little devil, What have you been upto


I have been on here today. I couldn't resist saying boo.


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol sorry Danielle but nor do i:blushing:
> 
> I hurt from laughing so much. How are you tonight?


pmsl   

I'm great hunni thanks


----------



## JoWDC

Melysia said:


> Hello,
> 
> Erm, I cried at a Steven King horror movie..1408.. Is that wrong lol It's really sad and emotional in parts!


Hi Melysia. I can't watch horror movies - they give me nightmares.



Badger's Mum said:


> Hello How are we all tonight?. Just read through Danielle's gost post. Hope she's ok, he sound's like my oh


Hi Christine i'm ok thanks - OH is back now from San Fran. How you doing?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> pmsl
> 
> I'm great hunni thanks


Good Are my email's coming through to you? Only i'm having trouble sending them


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Good Are my email's coming through to you? Only i'm having trouble sending them


Todays did Chris - I just haven't got round to replying today :blushing: :blushing:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Todays did Chris - I just haven't got round to replying today :blushing: :blushing:


Lol good, I've been so busy went through all of mine today and replyed to most i'll do the rest tomorrow


----------



## sequeena

Christiiiiiiiiiiine


----------



## Badger's Mum

sequeena said:


> Christiiiiiiiiiiine


Helloooooo how are you hunAnd your pup?


----------



## sequeena

Badger's Mum said:


> Helloooooo how are you hunAnd your pup?


Didn't realise you were back but I'm happy you are  I'm good, just gotten over a rotten cold. The pup is fine! She had her second jab and got weighed. She's 8.2kg 

How are you??


----------



## Badger's Mum

sequeena said:


> Didn't realise you were back but I'm happy you are  I'm good, just gotten over a rotten cold. The pup is fine! She had her second jab and got weighed. She's 8.2kg
> 
> How are you??


I came on to read my pm's saw Danielle's thread and i'm stuck can't wait to see what happen's next. I'm good thank's busy, but arn't we all?. She's going to be a big girl then


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> I came on to read my pm's saw Danielle's thread and i'm stuck can't wait to see what happen's next


I've had a look at it but keep laughing so hard I can't even post a comment


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I came on to read my pm's saw Danielle's thread and i'm stuck can't wait to see what happen's next. I'm good thank's busy, but arn't we all?. She's going to be a big girl then


Boo I'm back.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Lmao, that thread is a load of balls.... No way can someone be throwing things, and your sitting there on a pet forum... F**KING RUN FOR IT!!!!!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, that thread is a load of balls.... No way can someone be throwing things, and your sitting there on a pet forum... F**KING RUN FOR IT!!!!!!!! :001_tt2:


PMSL


----------



## Classyellie

Baby Bordie said:


> *Lmao, that thread is a load of balls....* No way can someone be throwing things, and your sitting there on a pet forum... F**KING RUN FOR IT!!!!!!!! :001_tt2:


Really? Get away!


----------



## Classyellie

YouTube - Harvs & Pippa

Harvs and Pippa enjoying a run  Sorry - you'll have to turn your screen :blushing:


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone - hope your headache is better Linzi, i've got one in sympathy.





Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> How has your day been??





Classyellie said:


> Snuggle time then?  Hows your head Linzi?


Thanks guys, headache is still here but alot better than this morning! Think i might just be tired. Watched ITV since i got home pretty much!
Was quite offended by Dani's comment towards Danyl, out of order!

Also can't look at simon cowell without thinking for that friends episode when Ross whitens his teeth so much they glow in the dark.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

Night all sweet dream's


----------



## Guest

I'll be back. I've been thinking over the last few days and I have decided to take a break from here for a while. I'm not leaving though so don't worry.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Night all sweet dream's


Nite nite

sleep well xx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> Night all sweet dream's





danielled said:


> I'll be back. I've been thinking over the last few days and I have decided to take a break from here for a while. I'm not leaving though so don't worry.


night night!

See you when you decide to come back Danielle


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Night all sweet dream's


Night Christine



danielled said:


> I'll be back. I've been thinking over the last few days and I have decided to take a break from here for a while. I'm not leaving though so don't worry.


Take care Danielle.


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Night all sweet dream's


Night night Christine
Sweet dreams xxxx



danielled said:


> I'll be back. I've been thinking over the last few days and I have decided to take a break from here for a while. I'm not leaving though so don't worry.


Take care Danielle x


----------



## lifeizsweet

i am sleepy! OH is watching snooker and is rather drunk and keeps talking about snooker....snoreee...


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> i am sleepy! OH is watching snooker and is rather drunk and keeps talking about snooker....snoreee...


im really tired aswell


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> i am sleepy! OH is watching snooker and is rather drunk and keeps talking about snooker....snoreee...


Lol enough to make anyone sleepy


----------



## lifeizsweet

i'm tempted to go to bed soon, but at the same time, sunday is the only day when i don't have to get up so i want to make the most of it!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> i am sleepy! OH is watching snooker and is rather drunk and keeps talking about snooker....snoreee...


LOL - is he sending you to sleep? I find snooker so boring. Maybe a good nights sleep will help your headache - that & paracetamol (which has helped mine).


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Lol enough to make anyone sleepy


haha he talks so much crap when he's drunk, i'm sober because of my headache and bless him, i feel bad, but i'm just not interested!


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> LOL - is he sending you to sleep? I find snooker so boring. Maybe a good nights sleep will help your headache - that & paracetamol (which has helped mine).


hehe even Bramble's snoring! I've not taken any painkillers. probably should though! Good to hear your's is better!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> hehe even Bramble's snoring! I've not taken any painkillers. probably should though! Good to hear your's is better!


You've not taken any pain killers all day?? I have to take one when i first notice it or it gets really bad. Take some before you go to bed - you don't want to spoil your Sunday with the same headache.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> You've not taken any pain killers all day?? I have to take one when i first notice it or it gets really bad. Take some before you go to bed - you don't want to spoil your Sunday with the same headache.


Same here and good advice there Jo 

Has ANYONE looked at my video?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> You've not taken any pain killers all day?? I have to take one when i first notice it or it gets really bad. Take some before you go to bed - you don't want to spoil your Sunday with the same headache.


No, didn't think in the morning, just went to work, am in the office on my own on saturdays so can't leave to go to the shop, then just crashed when i got in. Will take some before bed though, hopefully it's gone tomorrow and i can have my lazy sunday and early roast!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Same here and good advice there Jo
> 
> Has ANYONE looked at my video?


I will Ellie, just not yet, oh thinks i'm paying attention to him!!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I will Ellie, just not yet, oh thinks i'm paying attention to him!!


pmsl


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Same here and good advice there Jo
> 
> Has ANYONE looked at my video?


Video???? Will have a look back at the posts. BRB


----------



## CavalierClara

Classyellie said:


> Same here and good advice there Jo
> 
> Has ANYONE looked at my video?


Ive looked ellie there sooo cute 

Ive a few videos up of clara too


----------



## Classyellie

CavalierClara said:


> Ive a few videos up of clara too


Oooh I'll have to have a look  What are they under?

It's the first time I've tried to upload a video - got loads stored on my pc!


----------



## CavalierClara

Classyellie said:


> Oooh I'll have to have a look  What are they under?
> 
> It's the first time I've tried to upload a video - got loads stored on my pc!


Heres one of them she was soo small then lol
YouTube - ClaraBow in the Kitchen


----------



## JoWDC

Just watched it Ellie, looks like they were having a whale of a time - could hardly see them through all that grass. Love the way that Pippa (hope i got the right one) was bouncing all over the place.


----------



## JoWDC

CavalierClara said:


> Heres one of them she was soo small then lol
> YouTube - ClaraBow in the Kitchen


Aww she's so weeny.


----------



## CavalierClara

JoWDC said:


> Aww she's so weeny.


Ino shes growing up so fast lol


----------



## Classyellie

CavalierClara said:


> Heres one of them she was soo small then lol
> YouTube - ClaraBow in the Kitchen


Awww she is sooo cute  Doesn't seem like 5 mins since Pippa was that small 



JoWDC said:


> Just watched it Ellie, looks like they were having a whale of a time - could hardly see them through all that grass. Love the way that Pippa (hope i got the right one) was bouncing all over the place.


Lol...it's one of their favourite walks! They both love the long grass and Pippa just bounces through it


----------



## JoWDC

I'm off to bed now. Night everyone.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I'm off to bed now. Night everyone.


night night xx


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> I'm off to bed now. Night everyone.


Night night Jo
Sweet dreams hunni xxxx


----------



## CavalierClara

Classyellie said:


> Awww she is sooo cute  Doesn't seem like 5 mins since Pippa was that small
> 
> Ino they grow up so fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoWDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to bed now. Night everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Night night Xx
Click to expand...


----------



## lifeizsweet

think i'm off everyone g'night sweet dreams all xx


----------



## reggie-ronnie

Iv just got from the cinema after watching Fame. I have to say me and my friend walked out after the story went no where after an hour  . 
I feel rather sick now however after eating farrrrrr to many sweets and chocolate.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> think i'm off everyone g'night sweet dreams all xx


Night night Linzi
Sweet dreams xxxx

I'm off to bed now too so goodnight to anyone that's still up  xxx


----------



## brackensmom

Good morning all, hope you are all well, i had a great time at fancy dress party last night, will try and get pics on later. And i am soo excited going to go and see some puppies later, not having one, just going to go and look, they are Brackens babies.


----------



## lifeizsweet

morning all! Were having an early lunch again this week! OH wants to go fishing


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> morning all! Were having an early lunch again this week! OH wants to go fishing


morning, you having something nice, isnt it a bit cold and wet to go fishing


----------



## Classyellie

Morning Nicci and Linzi

Sure you don't want a new puppy Nicci 

I'm sitting down with a coffee and a croissant now after doing the ironing, walking the dogs, mopping the floor etc  Don't plan on moving for a while either


----------



## JoWDC

Morning everyone (nearly afternoon though).



lifeizsweet said:


> morning all! Were having an early lunch again this week! OH wants to go fishing


How's the headache today?



brackensmom said:


> Good morning all, hope you are all well, i had a great time at fancy dress party last night, will try and get pics on later. And i am soo excited going to go and see some puppies later, not having one, just going to go and look, they are Brackens babies.


Yeah, yeah - you say that now. You are going to come back saying "they were sooo lovely i couldn't resist"


----------



## lifeizsweet

brackensmom said:


> morning, you having something nice, isnt it a bit cold and wet to go fishing


It's not too bad here, bit cold but but dry, gets him out the house though! Then i can veg! 
We're have roast chicken with all the trimming, in the oven as we speak!



Classyellie said:


> Morning Nicci and Linzi
> 
> Sure you don't want a new puppy Nicci
> 
> I'm sitting down with a coffee and a croissant now after doing the ironing, walking the dogs, mopping the floor etc  Don't plan on moving for a while either


Morning Ellie! my gosh you've got alot done already! I've managed to get up and put lunch on!


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Morning Nicci and Linzi
> 
> Sure you don't want a new puppy Nicci
> 
> I'm sitting down with a coffee and a croissant now after doing the ironing, walking the dogs, mopping the floor etc  Don't plan on moving for a while either


Morning again Ellie - you want to come and do my housework. I've so far only managed to get halfway through sorting my finances out.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Morning everyone (nearly afternoon though).
> 
> How's the headache today?
> 
> Yeah, yeah - you say that now. You are going to come back saying "they were sooo lovely i couldn't resist"


Much better than! Still lingering though. But bearable


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Much better than! Still lingering though. But bearable


Is that why you are sending the OH out fishing - so you can rest & get rid of the headache?

Mmmm Roast Chicken - think you've given me an idea for tonight's dinner.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Is that why you are sending the OH out fishing - so you can rest & get rid of the headache?
> 
> Mmmm Roast Chicken - think you've given me an idea for tonight's dinner.


How did you guess! :blushing: 
I've dug out a load of stuff i want to put on ebay too (some of it is his - so need to do this secretivly) getting the photos will be easier if he's not trying to interfere!

Our dinner/lunch/breakfast smells SO good. Must be nearly ready!


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Morning again Ellie - you want to come and do my housework. I've so far only managed to get halfway through sorting my finances out.


Lol I think you're a bit too far away 



lifeizsweet said:


> Our dinner/lunch/breakfast smells SO good. Must be nearly ready!


I haven't got a Sunday lunch today  Not worth cooking for one so I'm having stir-fry


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Lol I think you're a bit too far away
> 
> I haven't got a Sunday lunch today  Not worth cooking for one so I'm having stir-fry


I think Sunday lunch is whatever your'e eating on a Sunday & not just limited to Roasts. We've had a full roast on a week day before (although it is a bit more of a bind).

Anyone noticed my number of posts.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Afternoon all

Just had the last people over to see their pup.

What has everyone planned for today??


----------



## Baby Bordie

Afternoon all....  How are you? I have a boring day today probably, just staying at home.... And farmville.... :001_tt2:


----------



## JoWDC

Hi Ria

How did it go?

I really need to do work today, but it's mostly computer orientated so i'm finding it difficult to tear myself away from here.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Afternoon all....  How are you? I have a boring day today probably, just staying at home.... And farmville.... :001_tt2:


Afternoon

Im good thanx

Hows you??

Not got any plans today lol


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Afternoon all....  How are you? I have a boring day today probably, just staying at home.... And farmville.... :001_tt2:


Hi James - thanks for my thread again.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Hi Ria
> 
> How did it go?
> 
> I really need to do work today, but it's mostly computer orientated so i'm finding it difficult to tear myself away from here.


Hi

Yeah went really well. They were really nice and storm liked them.

LOL its hard to stay away


----------



## Classyellie

Hi Ria 

I'm just going to clean my snake and hampster out then do some training with Pippa


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Im good thanx
> 
> Hows you??
> 
> Not got any plans today lol


Good good, how were these people? Good enough to have a pup?


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Hi James - thanks for my thread again.


 No problem, you deserve it....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Hi Ria
> 
> I'm just going to clean my snake and hampster out then do some training with Pippa


I need to do some training with brooke as she is getting ignorant lol



Baby Bordie said:


> Good good, how were these people? Good enough to have a pup?


They were really nice and yes good enough for little Oscar


----------



## JoWDC

James & Ria - wanted to give you rep for my thread, but it won't let me. (Ellie just gave you some). 

I owe you both - don't let me forget.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> James & Ria - wanted to give you rep for my thread, but it won't let me. (Ellie just gave you some).
> 
> I owe you both - don't let me forget.


Dont worry i wont let you forget lol


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Hi James - thanks for my thread again.


You beat me to it James! No more gifts for you on Farmville :001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> James & Ria - wanted to give you rep for my thread, but it won't let me. (Ellie just gave you some).
> 
> I owe you both - don't let me forget.


Lol, Dont worry, i wont.....


----------



## Baby Bordie

Classyellie said:


> You beat me to it James! No more gifts for you on Farmville :001_tt2:


 Nooooooooo, I need gifts.... Fine, no farmville help for you Ellie! :001_tt2:


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> James & Ria - wanted to give you rep for my thread, but it won't let me. (Ellie just gave you some)


Thanks Jo  xxx



Baby Bordie said:


> Nooooooooo, I need gifts.... Fine, no farmville help for you Ellie! :001_tt2:


Lol see if I care....I'm doing fine thanks  

Right - must go and change Lyra and Sophie out! Catch you all later xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Had my lunch! Am stuffed! It's started raining which has put a spanner in the works, OH isn't going fishing anymore. He's upstairs sulking lol.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Had my lunch! Am stuffed! It's started raining which has put a spanner in the works, OH isn't going fishing anymore. He's upstairs sulking lol.


Oh dear  Tell him real fishermen go out in all weather lol 

Well now I've got a clean snake and hampster so they're happy  and Pippa has had her training session  so now I'm off to walk the dogs - a walk by the river sounds good to me


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Oh dear  Tell him real fishermen go out in all weather lol
> 
> Well now I've got a clean snake and hampster so they're happy  and Pippa has had her training session  so now I'm off to walk the dogs - a walk by the river sounds good to me


He's reading his fishing book (it's magazine but he calls them books) instead. Just about to bake another cake after the success of last weeks, cake and cup of tea, then a nice bath i think! This weather makes me want to hibernate!


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> He's reading his fishing book (it's magazine but he calls them books) instead. Just about to bake another cake after the success of last weeks, cake and cup of tea, then a nice bath i think! This weather makes me want to hibernate!


I'll have a slice of cake please


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> I'll have a slice of cake please


Me too please.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> I'll have a slice of cake please





JoWDC said:


> Me too please.


Made scones instead! Plenty to go around, having one now with a cup of tea!

Me and Bramble have both had our sunday baths, took him to the vineyard and he got covered in mud!

Nearly time for come dine with me! I love plus one channels!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Lol i love scones


----------



## lifeizsweet

Me too, I am planning the mother of all chocolate cakes next week though. It's going to be a chocolate overdose


----------



## JoWDC

Haven't had scones in ages. Love them, and chocolate cake too.

You put me to shame Linzi - i always end up buying my cakes.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Haven't had scones in ages. Love them, and chocolate cake too.
> 
> You put me to shame Linzi - i always end up buying my cakes.


I bake quite abit Hate clearing up all the mess i make though


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> I bake quite abit Hate clearing up all the mess i make though


LOL, my OH cooks and i have to clear up after he has turned the kitchen into a bomb site.

When i cook, i still end up clearing up as he says "i'll do it" and a day later its still there.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> LOL, my OH cooks and i have to clear up after he has turned the kitchen into a bomb site.
> 
> When i cook, i still end up clearing up as he says "i'll do it" and a day later its still there.


Sound's like my house. My 14yr old was cheeky to her teacher on friday so she's grounded for the weekend. Her Dad love's she's been baking all weekend


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Sound's like my house. My 14yr old was cheeky to her teacher on friday so she's grounded for the weekend. Her Dad love's she's been baking all weekend


At least she's been keeping herself busy and you can eat the results.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> At least she's been keeping herself busy and you can eat the results.


Yeah and i'm on a shoot tomorrow so i'll take some with me.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Haven't had scones in ages. Love them, and chocolate cake too.
> 
> You put me to shame Linzi - i always end up buying my cakes.


I love baking! I wish i'd put more thought into what i wanted to do when I was at school, I would love to bake cakes and stuff for a living. OH's mum said i should sell my cakes ha



Badger's Mum said:


> I bake quite abit Hate clearing up all the mess i make though


I make SUCH a mess! Last year when i was doing oh's birthday cake there was chocolate everywhere! the walls, the floor, my hair, my face (opps had a little taster!) but end result is so worth it!


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> I love baking! I wish i'd put more thought into what i wanted to do when I was at school, I would love to bake cakes and stuff for a living. OH's mum said i should sell my cakes ha
> 
> I make SUCH a mess! Last year when i was doing oh's birthday cake there was chocolate everywhere! the walls, the floor, my hair, my face (opps had a little taster!) but end result is so worth it!


I'm the same I get it everywhere but it's not soo bad now with the dog's they love helping me clean up


----------



## vickie1985

good evening everyone! hows we all doing?

i did the crappy shift of 1-5 today, drags lol 
now i want food, but the inconciderate fools had a KFC at 1pm! what about poor me?? wheres my KFC? im not happy!


----------



## lifeizsweet

vickie1985 said:


> good evening everyone! hows we all doing?
> 
> i did the crappy shift of 1-5 today, drags lol
> now i want food, but the inconciderate fools had a KFC at 1pm! what about poor me?? wheres my KFC? im not happy!


Evening! Can't believe the time! today is going too quick!

Poor you, i'd kick up a right fuss if I got left out the KFC run! Hope work was okay? I'm back tomorrow, wednesday off though wahoo!


----------



## Tigerneko

aaargh im so hungry i feel dizzy, then i click on this thread and see nothing but food related posts PMSL this is cruelty!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> good evening everyone! hows we all doing?
> 
> i did the crappy shift of 1-5 today, drags lol
> now i want food, but the inconciderate fools had a KFC at 1pm! what about poor me?? wheres my KFC? im not happy!


Hello how are you apart from hungry



lifeizsweet said:


> Evening! Can't believe the time! today is going too quick!
> 
> Poor you, i'd kick up a right fuss if I got left out the KFC run! Hope work was okay? I'm back tomorrow, wednesday off though wahoo!


I'm at work about 6.30 tomorrow be home about 5. I'm off tuesday apart from a couple of hour's


----------



## vickie1985

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening! Can't believe the time! today is going too quick!
> 
> Poor you, i'd kick up a right fuss if I got left out the KFC run! Hope work was okay? I'm back tomorrow, wednesday off though wahoo!


work was pretty sameish....did some Sunday cleaning, helped on till when needed, and stocked up.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

How is everyone??


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello how are you apart from hungry
> 
> I'm at work about 6.30 tomorrow be home about 5. I'm off tuesday apart from a couple of hour's


6:30! I thought starting at 8:30 was bad! finish at half six, then it's off to my mum's to discuss the house situation properly, get things sorted and hopely establish a move in date.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone??


Good ta Ria, Hope your okay?

Been up to much today?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Verbatim said:


> aaargh im so hungry i feel dizzy, then i click on this thread and see nothing but food related posts PMSL this is cruelty!!


Sorry!!! Food is pretty much all I think about!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Good ta Ria, Hope your okay?
> 
> Been up to much today?


yeah im good thanx

No not really done much but after feeding, playing and cleaning up after 11 puppies all day there isnt really much time for anything else lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Sorry!!! Food is pretty much all I think about!


Ummmmm food lol

i might make some cookies tomorrow if i have time


----------



## JoWDC

vickie1985 said:


> good evening everyone! hows we all doing?
> 
> i did the crappy shift of 1-5 today, drags lol
> now i want food, but the inconciderate fools had a KFC at 1pm! what about poor me?? wheres my KFC? im not happy!


Hiya - i would have been telling them to go back out and bring me one. Poor you, working on a sunday - not something i think i could do.



Verbatim said:


> aaargh im so hungry i feel dizzy, then i click on this thread and see nothing but food related posts PMSL this is cruelty!!


We don't always talk about food.



Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone??


Fine thanks Ria - how are you?



lifeizsweet said:


> 6:30! I thought starting at 8:30 was bad! finish at half six, then it's off to my mum's to discuss the house situation properly, get things sorted and hopely establish a move in date.


How exciting - hope you get things sorted.



Badger's Mum said:


> Hello how are you apart from hungry
> 
> I'm at work about 6.30 tomorrow be home about 5. I'm off tuesday apart from a couple of hour's


6.30 - am??? I can't get up that early. What is it you do for work? (if you don't mind me asking).


----------



## vickie1985

please dont talk about food....i havent eaten today and OH is so much in love his his xbox that he doesnt care that theres no food in and that i cant drive to anywhere and the fact we live in a village so i cant get anything!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Ummmmm food lol
> 
> i might make some cookies tomorrow if i have time


I've just been looking up various cookie recipies


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Fine thanks Ria - how are you?


Im good thanx.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I've just been looking up various cookie recipies


yum

i brought some halloween cutters so going to make some spooky ones lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

vickie1985 said:


> please dont talk about food....i havent eaten today and OH is so much in love his his xbox that he doesnt care that theres no food in and that i cant drive to anywhere and the fact we live in a village so i cant get anything!!


men are selfish sometimes


----------



## JoWDC

vickie1985 said:


> please dont talk about food....i havent eaten today and OH is so much in love his his xbox that he doesnt care that theres no food in and that i cant drive to anywhere and the fact we live in a village so i cant get anything!!


Get his credit/ debit card and order yourself a takeaway. Or "create" a power cut forcing the xbox to turn itself off so he can think about you instead.


----------



## vickie1985

JoWDC said:


> Get his credit/ debit card and order yourself a takeaway. Or "create" a power cut forcing the xbox to turn itself off so he can think about you instead.


lol i would if we wasnt living with his brother and his GF! lol

wouldnt be fair on them.


----------



## Classyellie

Hope you've all had a good afternoon and evening 

I've been a bit down this evening so have stayed away :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Hope you've all had a good afternoon and evening
> 
> I've been a bit down this evening so have stayed away :blushing:


Aww Ellie hope you are OK??


----------



## lifeizsweet

Hope everything is okay Ellie? 

OH is making me watch snooker!


----------



## reggie-ronnie

Oooohhh no not snooker  

Iv been making ferret hammocks all day haha, but theres no one writting on the ferrets parts of the forum


----------



## Spaniel mad

reggie-ronnie said:


> Oooohhh no not snooker
> 
> Iv been making ferret hammocks all day haha, but theres no one writting on the ferrets parts of the forum


Aww bless ya

My Grandad has ferrets.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww Ellie hope you are OK??





lifeizsweet said:


> Hope everything is okay Ellie?
> 
> OH is making me watch snooker!


Yeah everything is fine thanks ladies - hormones and all that! 

Not snooker again Linzi 



reggie-ronnie said:


> Oooohhh no not snooker
> 
> Iv been making ferret hammocks all day haha, but theres no one writting on the ferrets parts of the forum


Awww I love ferrets - so misunderstood


----------



## lifeizsweet

I think its revenge for making him watch x factot? I'm sneaking off to bed! Night all x


----------



## Classyellie

Night night Linzi
Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

Looks like its going to be a nice day today xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning Everyone. I couldn't sleep at all last night! So tired. Now I'm trying to straighten my hair ready for work.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning Everyone. I couldn't sleep at all last night! So tired. Now I'm trying to straighten my hair ready for work.


I slept better last nite. Was woken up at 1 as storm was whining so it woke Brooke and Stream up which of course woke the pups up but they all settled back down quick enough and then 6.15 on the dot they woke up to be fed lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Bramble slept like a log last night, he didn't even get up with me this morning lazy sod!


----------



## brackensmom

afternoon all, hope you are all ok and had good weekend, I went to see the pups yesterday, 7 buddles of black, just soo tiny and cute, was only 16 hours old when i saw them, but the bitch was soo good, didnt mind us looking at all. going to go back again in couple of weeks.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> afternoon all, hope you are all ok and had good weekend, I went to see the pups yesterday, 7 buddles of black, just soo tiny and cute, was only 16 hours old when i saw them, but the bitch was soo good, didnt mind us looking at all. going to go back again in couple of weeks.


Aww how cute

Are you having one??


----------



## Classyellie

brackensmom said:


> afternoon all, hope you are all ok and had good weekend, I went to see the pups yesterday, 7 buddles of black, just soo tiny and cute, was only 16 hours old when i saw them, but the bitch was soo good, didnt mind us looking at all. going to go back again in couple of weeks.


You definitely not having one then Nicci? 

Afternoon all!

I'm off to work now   A spot of babysitting to do once I've finished so will be back around 8 tonight

Be good!  xxx


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww how cute
> 
> Are you having one??


Hi Ria, yes very cute, didnt realise how small they would be, can fit in palm of hand. and no not getting one



Classyellie said:


> You definitely not having one then Nicci?
> 
> Afternoon all!
> 
> I'm off to work now   A spot of babysitting to do once I've finished so will be back around 8 tonight
> 
> Be good!  xxx


Hi Ellie, no not having one, cant persuade OH, have fun at work, speak later.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Hi Ria, yes very cute, didnt realise how small they would be, can fit in palm of hand. and no not getting one
> 
> Hi Ellie, no not having one, cant persuade OH, have fun at work, speak later.


Aww i wouldnt be able to resist lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all xxxxxxxxxxxx


Good evening how are you have you had a good day


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Good evening how are you have you had a good day


Im good thanx

yep had a good day

how about you??


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Im good thanx
> 
> yep had a good day
> 
> how about you??


I'm good thank's Where is everyone today?


----------



## bird

Just popped by to say hello, not sure how long I'm here for.  Hubs is out dogs asleep for now and just tucked into choc icecream


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm good thank's Where is everyone today?


i think they are all hiding lol



bird said:


> Just popped by to say hello, not sure how long I'm here for.  Hubs is out dogs asleep for now and just tucked into choc icecream


umm ice cream lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Just popped by to say hello, not sure how long I'm here for.  Hubs is out dogs asleep for now and just tucked into choc icecream


Hello how you doing


----------



## haeveymolly

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello how you doing


Hi how are thing going, baby yet?


----------



## bird

Spaniel mad said:


> i think they are all hiding lol
> 
> umm ice cream lol


Now got an empty bowl  might go get some more. 



Badger's Mum said:


> Hello how you doing


We is fine, had a busy weekend, grandmonster stayed fri and we were out sat. When eldest came for lunch sunday she noticed theres a house for sale 3 drs down and is considering looking at it.  thats a bit too close for comfort. hmy:


----------



## bird

haeveymolly said:


> Hi how are thing going, baby yet?


Excuse me............


----------



## Badger's Mum

haeveymolly said:


> Hi how are thing going, baby yet?


Lol i'm good thank's. No no baby yet. I can't wait though. How's your's doing?


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i'm good thank's. No no baby yet. I can't wait though. How's your's doing?


Er...........whats with the baby talk.


----------



## haeveymolly

She's lovely thank you dont know where the 4 weeks have gone it doesnt seem 2 minutes since she was born.


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone.

Sorry i've disappeared off yesterday, i've not been in the best of moods so didn't feel like posting much.

Anyway, how are you all tonight?


----------



## bird

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone.
> 
> Sorry i've disappeared off yesterday, i've not been in the best of moods so didn't feel like posting much.
> 
> Anyway, how are you all tonight?


I think we's all fine, was you feeling a bit miffed at something yesterday. Dunno what was going on didnt come here yesterday.


----------



## JoWDC

bird said:


> I think we's all fine, was you feeling a bit miffed at something yesterday. Dunno what was going on didnt come here yesterday.


Nothing to do with PF - just something that my OH is helping me get through.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Er...........whats with the baby talk.


Lol my boy's having his 1st


----------



## bird

JoWDC said:


> Nothing to do with PF - just something that my OH is helping me get through.


Aw hon, hope its nothing too drastic. 



Badger's Mum said:


> Lol my boy's having his 1st


Hey up Grandma.  how long before the big event.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol my boy's having his 1st


Congratulations Christine. Whens the baby due?


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> Nothing to do with PF - just something that my OH is helping me get through.


hi Jo, hope you are ok, glad your OH helping you through whatever it is.



Badger's Mum said:


> Lol my boy's having his 1st


hi Christine how are you, when is baby due?


----------



## Badger's Mum

18th of next month


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! just got back from my mum's managed negotiate my rent down which was good. Just need mum to find somewhere then we can arrange a move in date!

How's everyone's days been?


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> 18th of next month


Bet you are on tenterhooks everytime the phone rings then at the mo. Just realised, thats the day after my birthday.



lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! just got back from my mum's managed negotiate my rent down which was good. Just need mum to find somewhere then we can arrange a move in date!
> 
> How's everyone's days been?


Hi Linzi - good news on the rent. You should start house hunting for your Mum now so you can get in quicker.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Bet you are on tenterhooks everytime the phone rings then at the mo. Just realised, thats the day after my birthday.
> 
> Hi Linzi - good news on the rent. You should start house hunting for your Mum now so you can get in quicker.


I'm going to get my friend in the lettings department to get on it tomorrow!

We're going to try and stagger it so we've all don't have to move in one go, starting over Christmas i think.

My mum's moving quite far away, i will probably never see her.


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> 18th of next month


aww exciting.



lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! just got back from my mum's managed negotiate my rent down which was good. Just need mum to find somewhere then we can arrange a move in date!
> 
> How's everyone's days been?


oh that is great, things moving along nicely now then, had good day thanks.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm going to get my friend in the lettings department to get on it tomorrow!
> 
> We're going to try and stagger it so we've all don't have to move in one go, starting over Christmas i think.
> 
> My mum's moving quite far away, i will probably never see her.


Good in one way, bad in a next though.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening all 

I've just settled down for the evening after babysitting my friends 2 children after I finished work - a favour I do every Mon & Tues



JoWDC said:


> Nothing to do with PF - just something that my OH is helping me get through.


Hope you're ok Jo {{{hugs}}}



Badger's Mum said:


> Lol my boy's having his 1st


Way hay Grandma  Congratulations Christine 



lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! just got back from my mum's managed negotiate my rent down which was good. Just need mum to find somewhere then we can arrange a move in date!


Brilliant news Linzi! Get cracking on finding somewhere for your Mum


----------



## lifeizsweet

We don't really get on, and as it is i only see her about once a month, It'll be good for herr, she's so loney in that big house on her own


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Evening all
> 
> I've just settled down for the evening after babysitting my friends 2 children after I finished work - a favour I do every Mon & Tue
> 
> Brilliant news Linzi! Get cracking on finding somewhere for your Mum


OH is out fishing tonight, me and bramble are chilling on the sofa!

That is my aim for tomorrow! Find mum a house, needs to be somwhere that will take a little dog, Hopefully not too hard to find!


----------



## bird

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm going to get my friend in the lettings department to get on it tomorrow!
> 
> We're going to try and stagger it so we've all don't have to move in one go, starting over Christmas i think.
> 
> My mum's moving quite far away, i will probably never see her.


Where abouts is your mam going to.


----------



## JoWDC

I'm off to bed now - night all.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> I'm off to bed now - night all.


Same, night Jo xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening 

Sorry havnt been on

Been busy weighing and worming pups and geting loads of pics aswell. Its hard work lol

Well good night and speak to you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> I'm off to bed now - night all.





Baby Bordie said:


> Same, night Jo xxxx


Night Jo and you too James
Sweet dreams both xxx


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> Sorry havnt been on
> 
> Been busy weighing and worming pups and geting loads of pics aswell. Its hard work lol
> 
> Well good night and speak to you all tomorrow xx


Night Ria
Sweet dreams hun xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Night Ria
> Sweet dreams hun xxx


Night ellie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm in bed but can't get to sleep!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm in bed but can't get to sleep!


I havnt even got that far yet lol


----------



## bucksmum

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> Sorry havnt been on
> 
> Been busy weighing and worming pups and geting loads of pics aswell. Its hard work lol
> 
> Well good night and speak to you all tomorrow xx


Night night x looking forward to seeing new pics


----------



## Spaniel mad

bucksmum said:


> Night night x looking forward to seeing new pics


Will add them all tomorrow

Night xxxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning all! So cold this morning! Was supposed to be having tomorrow off but it's been moved to Thursday! I want a lie in!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all! So cold this morning! Was supposed to be having tomorrow off but it's been moved to Thursday! I want a lie in!


Morning

A lie in?? Whats that lol


----------



## Classyellie

Morning Ria & Linzi 

What a beautiful morning! I've just come back from walking the dogs and it's lovely out tho chilly 

Got a few emails to answer and a HUGE decision to make!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning
> 
> A lie in?? Whats that lol


God i'd love one


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Morning Ria & Linzi
> 
> What a beautiful morning! I've just come back from walking the dogs and it's lovely out tho chilly
> 
> Got a few emails to answer and a HUGE decision to make!


Morning Ellie

Its freexing here this morning

Oh a HUGE decision

Want us to help??? lol



Badger's Mum said:


> God i'd love one


Me too. I dont think i have had one in about 6 years when i got a dog my lie ins stopped lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Where is everyone? it's my day off today i might even have to do some housework


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Where is everyone? it's my day off today i might even have to do some housework


Oooh go Chris! Get some houswork done


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Where is everyone? it's my day off today i might even have to do some housework


I was just sorting pups

They are soo messy lol


----------



## dexter

Spaniel mad said:


> I was just sorting pups
> 
> They are soo messy lol


i want puppies!!!!! lol

lovely day here . off to Asda great NOT!!


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> I was just sorting pups
> 
> They are soo messy lol


But soooo worth it


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> But soooo worth it


More then worth it

Im just going to add pics to Storms thread x


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> More then worth it
> 
> Im just going to add pics to Storms thread x


The ones from FB last night?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> The ones from FB last night?


Yep all added now


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Oooh go Chris! Get some houswork done


Got some work done, But i've got a clever springer who made me a cup of coffee


----------



## bird

dexter said:


> i want puppies!!!!! lol
> 
> lovely day here . off to Asda great NOT!!


Ew hate food shopping poor you 



Badger's Mum said:


> Got some work done, But i've got a clever springer who made me a cup of coffee


I'd love a clever springer all this idiot knows how to do is wreck the garden.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Ew hate food shopping poor you
> 
> I'd love a clever springer all this idiot knows how to do is wreck the garden.


Lol i havn't got a garden anymore


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Got some work done, But i've got a clever springer who made me a cup of coffee


can you send here please as i could do with a coffee lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> Ew hate food shopping poor you
> 
> I'd love a clever springer all this idiot knows how to do is wreck the garden.


I was lucky with mt springers. they didnt wreck the garden but my cockers did pmsl

Pulled all mums plants and trees out

Was soo funny as we was sat in living room one day and Stream came in with this huge tree hanging from her mouth


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> can you send here please as i could do with a coffee lol


Lol his asleep now. When he wake's up i send him round, can you brush his ear's for me


----------



## bird

Spaniel mad said:


> I was lucky with mt springers. they didnt wreck the garden but my cockers did pmsl
> 
> Pulled all mums plants and trees out
> 
> Was soo funny as we was sat in living room one day and Stream came in with this huge tree hanging from her mouth


I've got one of each so between them plants dug up, holes everywhere, and two lights broken where the daft pair ran into them when they were playing.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> I've got one of each so between them plants dug up, holes everywhere, and two lights broken where the daft pair ran into them when they were playing.


My lab goes in the greenhouse and get tomatoes for the other's


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol his asleep now. When he wake's up i send him round, can you brush his ear's for me


yes

i love brushing their ears xx



bird said:


> I've got one of each so between them plants dug up, holes everywhere, and two lights broken where the daft pair ran into them when they were playing.


pmsl


----------



## Classyellie

Hope all your clever spaniels behave this afternoon!  

Off to work for me then another spot of babysitting


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Hope all your clever spaniels behave this afternoon!
> 
> Off to work for me then another spot of babysitting


Mine are all asleep lol

what do you do for work Ellie??


----------



## brackensmom

hi, how are you, i am just at work having lunch and quick catch up. not good on here at work though dont get to see pics so will have to wait to see updates of storms pups when i get home.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Mine are all asleep lol
> 
> what do you do for work Ellie??


lol my two are asleep too 

I work as part of an Admin team for the MoD  Love my job   Love it even more cos it's part-time


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> hi, how are you, i am just at work having lunch and quick catch up. not good on here at work though dont get to see pics so will have to wait to see updates of storms pups when i get home.


Aw you will love em lol



Classyellie said:


> lol my two are asleep too
> 
> I work as part of an Admin team for the MoD  Love my job   Love it even more cos it's part-time


MoD???


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> MoD???


Ministry of Defence


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Aw you will love em lol
> 
> yes i bet i will.
> 
> MoD???


Assuming it is Ministry of Defence


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Ministry of Defence


ohh check you out lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> ohh check you out lol


pmsl I'm more than just a pretty face ya know


----------



## bird

Classyellie said:


> Hope all your clever spaniels behave this afternoon!
> 
> Off to work for me then another spot of babysitting


No, they've been little ***** for the past couple of days, dont know whats got into em, threatened put em on e-bay earlier.


----------



## Classyellie

bird said:


> No, they've been little ***** for the past couple of days, dont know whats got into em, threatened put em on e-bay earlier.


Do it....I'd snap them up!  

Lol you know you love them to bits! Pippa dug up yet another plant from my garden this morning - little sod! 

Ooops gotta go! Going to be late now :blushing:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Has everyone gone out and forget to invite me


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Has everyone gone out and forget to invite me


Go out???

With 11 puppies lol

Im here as always


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Go out???
> 
> With 11 puppies lol
> 
> Im here as always


Lol i forgot that must just be the other's then


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i forgot that must just be the other's then


Ither that or they are very hard at work lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Ither that or they are very hard at work lol


Lol i've had a nice day today. My dog's have all had some one/one time and i got tidied up


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i've had a nice day today. My dog's have all had some one/one time and i got tidied up


Aww bless em

You can come and tidy up here if ya like lol


----------



## Classyellie

Anyone here?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening! 

What an eventful day! co worker got followed by police then a fine and points for being on his phone! they pulled in the carpark in front of everyone - v. entertaining!

OH and i just got back from food shopping, spent £120!! But we are stocked for atleast 3 weeks now! 

How's everyone's days been?


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Anyone here?





lifeizsweet said:


> Evening!
> 
> What an eventful day! co worker got followed by police then a fine and points for being on his phone! they pulled in the carpark in front of everyone - v. entertaining!
> 
> OH and i just got back from food shopping, spent £120!! But we are stocked for atleast 3 weeks now!
> 
> How's everyone's days been?


Hi Linzi, Hi Ellie.

I'm shattered at the moment - Patch is up to his early morning antics & OH's op to help his snoring didn't work that well.

Was the co-worker the one you had problems with a few weeks ago Linzi?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hi Linzi, Hi Ellie.
> 
> I'm shattered at the moment - Patch is up to his early morning antics & OH's op to help his snoring didn't work that well.
> 
> Was the co-worker the one you had problems with a few weeks ago Linzi?


I've not been sleeping well either! I think it's lack of wine.... 
Hope you get a better sleep tonight!

Yeah that same co worker - think boss may have called him up on his behaviour today too.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I've not been sleeping well either! I think it's lack of wine....
> Hope you get a better sleep tonight!
> 
> Yeah that same co worker - think boss may have called him up on his behaviour today too.


Karma is biting back today then.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Karma is biting back today then.


haha yes!

Bramble just did the loudest smelliest fart :-(


----------



## Baby Bordie

Evening all, Just finished off all my homework... And im just sitting her blasting the music....


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> haha yes!
> 
> Bramble just did the loudest smelliest fart :-(


Looovely - thanks for sharing that info Linzi.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Looovely - thanks for sharing that info Linzi.


Atleast you don't have to smell it!! I think something may have died in his bum it smells that bad!

*hopes no one is eating dinner and reading this thread*

I am all set to start my baking extravaganza on thursday! Cookies and lemon drizzle cake are first on the menu!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Atleast you don't have to smell it!! I think something may have died in his bum it smells that bad!
> 
> *hopes no one is eating dinner and reading this thread*
> 
> I am all set to start my baking extravaganza on thursday! Cookies and lemon drizzle cake are first on the menu!


LOL. Sounds like you should start a home bakery to me. You can raise money for your new house that way.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all xx


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Evening all, Just finished off all my homework... And im just sitting her blasting the music....


Hi James - didn't mean to ignore you there.

Whatcha listening to?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> LOL. Sounds like you should start a home bakery to me. You can raise money for your new house that way.


I've been pondering the idea of doing cakes for order, but not sure what i'd need to do to go about it, i guess you need a health and safety thing


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all xx


Hi Ria. How are the pups doing?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all xx


Evening Ria!


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Hi Ria. How are the pups doing?





lifeizsweet said:


> Evening Ria!


Evening

Pups are doing great thanx

How are you both??


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> Pups are doing great thanx
> 
> How are you both??


Tired. Not as tired as the OH though as he is still fighting jet lag.


----------



## lifeizsweet

good ta! relaxing, me and oh just went food shopping!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Tired. Not as tired as the OH though as he is still fighting jet lag.


Aww bless him

is it good to have him home



lifeizsweet said:


> good ta! relaxing, me and oh just went food shopping!!


oh the joy of food shopping


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww bless him
> 
> is it good to have him home
> 
> oh the joy of food shopping


We bought SO much food! Our kitchen is bursting with tastiness


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> We bought SO much food! Our kitchen is bursting with tastiness


umm what you cooking for dinners??


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> We bought SO much food! Our kitchen is bursting with tastiness


Mmmmm...sounds good - I've missed dinner  What ya got then Linzi?


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww bless him
> 
> is it good to have him home


Its lovely having him home - wish he left the snoring in San Fran though.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Mmmmm...sounds good - I've missed dinner  What ya got then Linzi?


Why did you miss dinner Ellie?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> umm what you cooking for dinners??





Classyellie said:


> Mmmmm...sounds good - I've missed dinner  What ya got then Linzi?


Hahah we got a takeaway!! After all that shopping couldn't be bothered to cook!!

We bought pretty much all of sainsburys! OH is a nightmare to take shopping tohugh, no concept of saving money or looking for the best deals!

Have dinner now Ellie! We missed dinner last night :-(


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Hahah we got a takeaway!! After all that shopping couldn't be bothered to cook!!
> 
> We bought pretty much all of sainsburys! OH is a nightmare to take shopping tohugh, no concept of saving money or looking for the best deals!


LOL. My OH is a better shopper than me - food "talks" to me and then does a suicide dive into my basket/ trolley.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Hi James - didn't mean to ignore you there.
> 
> Whatcha listening to?


Evening Jo, Just some of my R&B stuff.... You wouldnt understand..... :001_tt2::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## JoWDC

Whoo hooo Delko & Calleigh kissed (sorry big CSI Miami fan).


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Evening Jo, Just some of my R&B stuff.... You wouldnt understand..... :001_tt2::smilewinkgrin:


Really - try me.

How old do you think i am anyways?


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Why did you miss dinner Ellie?





lifeizsweet said:


> Have dinner now Ellie! We missed dinner last night :-(


By the time I'd finished babysitting then walked the dogs and had a play session with each of them I didn't fancy anything - but I'm hungry now  Too late to eat though 

I've just had a lovely chat with my gorgeous daughter on skype


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Really - try me.
> 
> How old do you think i am anyways?


Lol, Hmmmm, Good girls go bad? :001_tt2:

Hmmmm, i hope no offence is taken here....  Um about 37?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Mmmmm...sounds good - I've missed dinner  What ya got then Linzi?


Why have you missed dinner????



JoWDC said:


> Its lovely having him home - wish he left the snoring in San Fran though.


aww lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Evening Jo, Just some of my R&B stuff.... You wouldnt understand..... :001_tt2::smilewinkgrin:


Evening lil bro

How are you??


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, Hmmmm, Good girls go bad? :001_tt2:
> 
> Hmmmm, i hope no offence is taken here....  Um about 37?


No offence taken - not far off but younger than that.

Have to admit i don't know that song (had to google it) or artist.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> By the time I'd finished babysitting then walked the dogs and had a play session with each of them I didn't fancy anything - but I'm hungry now  Too late to eat though
> 
> I've just had a lovely chat with my gorgeous daughter on skype


 thats lovely

I think i may get a good night sleep tonight, feeling sleepy!


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> No offence taken - not far off but younger than that.
> 
> Have to admit i don't know that song (had to google it) or artist.


Lol, thats quite a shock, because your posts are very good and mature...  I bet by the time im your age, i would be as childish as i am now.... :001_tt2: :blushing:

Lol, The girl in that song is :drool:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, thats quite a shock, because your posts are very good and mature...  I bet by the time im your age, i would be as childish as i am now.... :001_tt2: :blushing:
> 
> Lol, The girl in that song is :drool:


Good girls go bad - the cobra starship song?

Doesn't Leighton Meester feature in that? She's an actress in Gossip Girl


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, thats quite a shock, because your posts are very good and mature...  I bet by the time im your age, i would be as childish as i am now.... :001_tt2: :blushing:
> 
> Lol, The girl in that song is :drool:


Mature? That's not what my head thinks. At least you didn't say "old and past it"


----------



## Baby Bordie

lifeizsweet said:


> Good girls go bad - the cobra starship song?
> 
> Doesn't Leighton Meester feature in that? She's an actress in Gossip Girl


Wow, you are one very up to date women..... :001_tt2:



JoWDC said:


> Mature? That's not what my head thinks. At least you didn't say "old and past it"


Lol, I would never say such a thing....


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> Wow, you are one very up to date women..... :001_tt2:
> 
> Lol, I would never say such a thing....


haha my brother works in the industry! I know my music!


----------



## JoWDC

I'm off to bed now - night everyone. Have a good day tommorrow.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I'm off to bed now - night everyone. Have a good day tommorrow.


night Jo, hope you sleep well!


----------



## bird

Hello there just popped on for five mins, what've I missed.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> I'm off to bed now - night everyone. Have a good day tommorrow.


Night Jo
Hope you get some sleep, sweet dreams hun xxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

im off too, night all xx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Night Jo and Linzi.... (If thats your name, sorry...) :blushing:


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> im off too, night all xx


Night Linzi
Sweet dreams xxxx

I should go to bed really, I'm shattered tonight and Harvs is already waiting for me


----------



## Badger's Mum

I've just been chatting to michelle anyone got any idea's what i can say to oh about my phone bill?


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> I've just been chatting to michelle anyone got any idea's what i can say to oh about my phone bill?


Hmmmm....just hide it and don't tell him


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Hmmmm....just hide it and don't tell him


Lol i could try that or even make out i no nothing about it


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i could try that or even make out i no nothing about it


Ahhhh but what if he rings Michelle's number


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Ahhhh but what if he rings Michelle's number


Lol i'll blame him then. She's back on here next week that will save my bill's then won't it


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i'll blame him then. She's back on here next week that will save my bill's then won't it


Lol it certainly will!  Can't wait to have her back, it's not the same via email 

I'm off to bed now Christine so I'll say night night and sweet dreams to you  xxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Lol it certainly will!  Can't wait to have her back, it's not the same via email
> 
> I'm off to bed now Christine so I'll say night night and sweet dreams to you  xxxx


No it's not. Nite nite XXX


----------



## Guest

you are so lovely such a nice person.


----------



## Classyellie

borderer said:


> you are so lovely such a nice person.


  

Morning Bordie xxx



Another lovely start to the day here 

Off out to walk the dogs now, they're jumping around like maniacs wanting their walkies


----------



## Badger's Mum

Morning all


----------



## canuckjill

morning...Jill


----------



## Badger's Mum

canuckjill said:


> morning...Jill


Morning Jill spose it's evening where you are is it


----------



## canuckjill

Yeah its 12:30 am getting ready for bed now...Jill


----------



## canuckjill

Nite all see you in my morning lol....Jill


----------



## Badger's Mum

canuckjill said:


> Nite all see you in my morning lol....Jill


Nite nite see you tomorrow sleep well


----------



## JoWDC

Morning everyone. Taking OH to the station with me today so have a few minutes spare to pop on here.

Am out tonight at ANOTHER meeting (could really do without it but have to go).

Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Morning everyone. Taking OH to the station with me today so have a few minutes spare to pop on here.
> 
> Am out tonight at ANOTHER meeting (could really do without it but have to go).
> 
> Hope you all have a good day.


Hi Jo sound's like you've got a long day


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Hi Jo sound's like you've got a long day


Yup - go to work for 8.5 hours (working), come back feed the kittehs, ram food down my throat and then out again.

And i wonder why i'm so tired at the moment. Ho hum, back to normal in a couple of weeks hopefully.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Yup - go to work for 8.5 hours (working), come back feed the kittehs, ram food down my throat and then out again.
> 
> And i wonder why i'm so tired at the moment. Ho hum, back to normal in a couple of weeks hopefully.


Yeah i've been tired lately i don't get up so early everyday now


----------



## bird

Good morning, hopefully be able to post a bit today, tho subject to the four legged nutters. They've been off the wall the past couple of days.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all


Morning how are you today?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning how are you today?


Knackered already lol

hows you??


----------



## Harvers

Morning all

Feels like i've been up forever, been up since around 4.30ish with baby teething.

Really excited today as I am going to choose my new puppy tonight can't wait. Bet the day is going to drag by.

Michelle


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Knackered already lol
> 
> hows you??


I'm ok today



Harvers said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feels like i've been up forever, been up since around 4.30ish with baby teething.
> 
> Really excited today as I am going to choose my new puppy tonight can't wait. Bet the day is going to drag by.
> 
> Michelle


god i remember the teething stage with mine. What pup are you getting?. I hate waiting


----------



## Spaniel mad

Harvers said:


> Morning all
> 
> Feels like i've been up forever, been up since around 4.30ish with baby teething.
> 
> Really excited today as I am going to choose my new puppy tonight can't wait. Bet the day is going to drag by.
> 
> Michelle


Aww Michelle he will be a year old soon, goes really fast

make sure you show us some pics xxx


----------



## Harvers

Hiya

I know time has flown by. will sort some pics out of babs and new pup after I have seen them tonight


----------



## Spaniel mad

Harvers said:


> Hiya
> 
> I know time has flown by. will sort some pics out of babs and new pup after I have seen them tonight


Yeah dont forget lol

Any signs with expectant mum???


----------



## Spaniel mad

4 of these boy pups are soo evil. They are always biting the others and Hamish is always grabbing them by the tail and pullin them along


----------



## Harvers

am feeling quite positive about her, see has gone really docile and all lovey dovey and try telling an 8 stone bullmastiff that she can't sit on your knee because she is too big. she is just wanting cuddles all the time. just have to wait to see if we get any more signs.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Harvers said:


> am feeling quite positive about her, see has gone really docile and all lovey dovey and try telling an 8 stone bullmastiff that she can't sit on your knee because she is too big. she is just wanting cuddles all the time. just have to wait to see if we get any more signs.


Storm was like that in the first few weeks and followed me around everywhere, then she went through a stage of not going to the loo in the back garden so i had to take her out the front lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Aww bless

Stream is dreaming and Brooke is sat there looking at her wondering whats wrong lol


----------



## Harvers

aww bless them

am really excited and nervous about tonight. don't know if you read my thread on pick of litter.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Harvers said:


> aww bless them
> 
> am really excited and nervous about tonight. don't know if you read my thread on pick of litter.


umm im not sure

I will go and have a look


----------



## Spaniel mad

Harvers said:


> aww bless them
> 
> am really excited and nervous about tonight. don't know if you read my thread on pick of litter.


Just replied to it

To me pick of litter is pick from the whole litter. Make sure that you take whatever pup you want whether its one that she wanted or not


----------



## Harvers

OH is going with me and hes not backward in coming forward so he will put her straight if she trys it on.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Harvers said:


> OH is going with me and hes not backward in coming forward so he will put her straight if she trys it on.


Yeah make sure he does lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning all! Got so much to do for work today so I can have a stress free day off!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all! Got so much to do for work today so I can have a stress free day off!


Morning

i have loads to do here


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all! Got so much to do for work today so I can have a stress free day off!





Spaniel mad said:


> Morning
> 
> i have loads to do here


I've got a fair bit to do here too before work Ria - wanna swop so i can play with those gorgeous puppies? And Brooke and Stream of course


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> I've got a fair bit to do here too before work Ria - wanna swop so i can play with those gorgeous puppies? And Brooke and Stream of course


Ellie pick me up on your way


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I've got a fair bit to do here too before work Ria - wanna swop so i can play with those gorgeous puppies? And Brooke and Stream of course





Badger's Mum said:


> Ellie pick me up on your way


Your both welcome any time xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Your both welcome any time xx


Don't say that i'm not that far from you


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Don't say that i'm not that far from you


I will put the kettle on lol


----------



## Cazza1974

Morning everyone. Have done my jobs today. Even done Dorries tray! Don't know whats up with me lately!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Cazza1974 said:


> Morning everyone. Have done my jobs today. Even done Dorries tray! Don't know whats up with me lately!!!


Your on a roll lol x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I will put the kettle on lol


I'll bring the cake's


Cazza1974 said:


> Morning everyone. Have done my jobs today. Even done Dorries tray! Don't know whats up with me lately!!!


Come round here and sort my daulter's bedroom out if you like


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'll bring the cake's
> 
> Come round here and sort my daulter's bedroom out if you like


Are they fresh cream????


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Ellie pick me up on your way


I'm almost there Chris, you ready? 



Spaniel mad said:


> Your both welcome any time xx


Now you really shouldn't have said that Ria


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I'm almost there Chris, you ready?
> 
> Now you really shouldn't have said that Ria


Dont worry i will take Brooke to my nans first lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Dont worry i will take Brooke to my nans first lol


Nooooooo!!! You can't do that! I only want a cuddle...


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Nooooooo!!! You can't do that! I only want a cuddle...


Ummmm yeah i believe you

NOT


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Are they fresh cream????


Oh yes And a homemade blackberry and apple pie for your Mum


Classyellie said:


> I'm almost there Chris, you ready?
> Yes hurry up it's cold waiting outside
> 
> Now you really shouldn't have said that Ria


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh yes And a homemade blackberry and apple pie for your Mum


yum yum

your making me hungry lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> yum yum
> 
> your making me hungry lol


lol me too! Haven't had any brekkie yet


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Ummmm yeah i believe you
> 
> NOT


Ria Ria, you know i wouldn't try to dognap Brooke - but you'd let me take her for a ride in my car wouldn't you......


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> lol me too! Haven't had any brekkie yet


Neither have i



Classyellie said:


> Ria Ria, you know i wouldn't try to dognap Brooke - but you'd let me take her for a ride in my car wouldn't you......


ummmm

NO lol


----------



## animallover111

HELLO EVERYONE.....XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE.....XXXXXXXXXXXXX


. Hello


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> HELLO EVERYONE.....XXXXXXXXXXXXX


YAY your back

How is everything??


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> . Hello





Spaniel mad said:


> YAY your back
> 
> How is everything??


Hello yay im back!!!! earlier than first thought....im soooo happy to see you both....
things are good thanks.....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> Hello yay im back!!!! earlier than first thought....im soooo happy to see you both....
> things are good thanks.....


We've all missed you


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Hello yay im back!!!! earlier than first thought....im soooo happy to see you both....
> things are good thanks.....


Its really good to have you back

Now make sure you be a good girl lol


----------



## animallover111

Thank you i have missed you all like mad...even though i have spent hours on the phone (christine is going to be in trouble when her oh sees the phone bill)....and emailing you both....


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> Thank you i have missed you all like mad...even though i have spent hours on the phone (christine is going to be in trouble when her oh sees the phone bill)....and emailing you both....


:blushing: I'll be hidding when that one come's


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> Thank you i have missed you all like mad...even though i have spent hours on the phone (christine is going to be in trouble when her oh sees the phone bill)....and emailing you both....





Badger's Mum said:


> :blushing: I'll be hidding when that one come's


It has been great emailing you and thanx for your comment on my site

Christine did mention her phone bill pmsl


----------



## animallover111

Badger's Mum said:


> :blushing: I'll be hidding when that one come's


Jack said to me this morning..."why are you on the phone for hours mum.....i think its not someone called Christine..its your new boyfriend..."  i let him listen to a voicemail you had left and he believed me...tho he played it about 10times as he loved your accent.....strange boy....


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> It has been great emailing you and thanx for your comment on my site
> 
> Christine did mention her phone bill pmsl


your site is fab Ria and you have done a great job with the dogs and cats.....  even im going to hide when christine's phone bill comes....


----------



## Spaniel mad

animallover111 said:


> your site is fab Ria and you have done a great job with the dogs and cats.....  even im going to hide when christine's phone bill comes....


Thanx

Pmsl she will make you pay half


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> Jack said to me this morning..."why are you on the phone for hours mum.....i think its not someone called Christine..its your new boyfriend..."  i let him listen to a voicemail you had left and he believed me...tho he played it about 10times as he loved your accent.....strange boy....


:blushing::blushing: I alway's sound like a man on voice mail. I'd have put my posh voice on if i thought he was going to listern


----------



## animallover111

Spaniel mad said:


> Thanx
> 
> Pmsl she will make you pay half


Shhhh Ria dont be giving christine bad ideas..... 


Badger's Mum said:


> :blushing::blushing: I alway's sound like a man on voice mail. I'd have put my posh voice on if i thought he was going to listern


Honestly he must of listened to you 10 times...he was amazed...just like his mum our jack easily pleased!!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

animallover111 said:


> Shhhh Ria dont be giving christine bad ideas..... Lol it was worth every penny . Might have been cheaper to come up there though
> 
> Honestly he must of listened to you 10 times...he was amazed...just like his mum our jack easily pleased!!!!


Bless him


----------



## Karsie

Hows Jack doing? Has bordum set in yet?


----------



## bird

Karsie said:


> Hows Jack doing? Has bordum set in yet?


I'd bet they're both bored sensless by now.


----------



## Spaniel mad

bird said:


> I'd bet they're both bored sensless by now.


I bet hes glad she is bk on here so he can get some peace lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I bet hes glad she is bk on here so he can get some peace lol


My girl's love it when i'm on here


----------



## canuckjill

Welcome back animallover 111 glad is Jack is doing well....morning all....Jill


----------



## Classyellie

Good evening 

What's going on? I've just come back from work, logged on, saw a message from Michelle saying she was back and when I went to leave her a messgae it said she was banned


----------



## Baby Bordie

Evening all, Welcome back Michelle, missed ya!  xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Good evening
> 
> What's going on? I've just come back from work, logged on, saw a message from Michelle saying she was back and when I went to leave her a messgae it said she was banned


Hi Ellie i don't know what happened



Baby Bordie said:


> Evening all, Welcome back Michelle, missed ya!  xxx


she's gone again


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> Hi Ellie i don't know what happened
> 
> she's gone again


 WTF, how did she gets banned again? She hasnt done anything?!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> WTF, how did she gets banned again? She hasnt done anything?!


Nothing i saw anyway


----------



## JoWDC

Hi Everyone. 

I've got a wee bit of time before going out for my meeting, so i thought i'd spend it "chilling" on here. 

What's happened to Michelle (or shouldn't i ask for fear of a lock coming our way)?


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I've got a wee bit of time before going out for my meeting, so i thought i'd spend it "chilling" on here.
> 
> What's happened to Michelle (or shouldn't i ask for fear of a lock coming our way)?


Hi Jo.... TBH were not really sure what is going on? Like she was unbanned? And suddenly she is banned again?


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I've got a wee bit of time before going out for my meeting, so i thought i'd spend it "chilling" on here.
> 
> What's happened to Michelle (or shouldn't i ask for fear of a lock coming our way)?





Baby Bordie said:


> Hi Jo.... TBH were not really sure what is going on? Like she was unbanned? And suddenly she is banned again?


That's all i no jo


----------



## brackensmom

evening all, how is everyone, i have had a busy day, and got home to a letter from work offering me a new position and i start on 16th November so happy bunny now.


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> evening all, how is everyone, i have had a busy day, and got home to a letter from work offering me a new position and i start on 16th November so happy bunny now.


Congratulations Nicci.


----------



## bird

brackensmom said:


> evening all, how is everyone, i have had a busy day, and got home to a letter from work offering me a new position and i start on 16th November so happy bunny now.











great news


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

What have i missed??


----------



## fairy74

Evening everyone.
How are you all tonight?
Think im coming down with something..so having to have a vodka to help me sleep.


----------



## bird

fairy74 said:


> Evening everyone.
> How are you all tonight?
> Think im coming down with something..so having to have a vodka to help me sleep.


Oh I've had a bit of a runny nose, vodka for me too.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Vodka for everyone!


----------



## JoWDC

Aaarrrghhhh am going to be late now - spent too long on here. See you all later tonight.


----------



## fairy74

bird said:


> Oh I've had a bit of a runny nose, vodka for me too.


Nice one hun...always for medicinal purposes of course.

Not sure if its the amount of fur in my bedroom with two kittens running havoc all night..as my eyes are all puffy and sore lol.


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> Congratulations Nicci.


thank you


bird said:


> great news


thanks



Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> What have i missed??


Eve Ria, how are you, I have a new job, start on 16 Nov



Baby Bordie said:


> Vodka for everyone!


Hi james, yes Vodkas all round.



fairy74 said:


> Nice one hun...always for medicinal purposes of course.
> 
> Not sure if its the amount of fur in my bedroom with two kittens running havoc all night..as my eyes are all puffy and sore lol.


Hope you feeling better soon.


----------



## Spaniel mad

fairy74 said:


> Evening everyone.
> How are you all tonight?
> Think im coming down with something..so having to have a vodka to help me sleep.





brackensmom said:


> thank you
> 
> thanks
> 
> Eve Ria, how are you, I have a new job, start on 16 Nov
> 
> Hi james, yes Vodkas all round.
> 
> Hope you feeling better soon.


Huge congrats to you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Huge congrats to you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


thank you, was getting bit worried, as was on 2nd stage out of 3 for redundancy so nice relief.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> thank you, was getting bit worried, as was on 2nd stage out of 3 for redundancy so nice relief.


Blimey

huge weight lifted then


----------



## Baby Bordie

Lol, i keep on forgetting to look at this thread... How are you all?


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> evening all, how is everyone, i have had a busy day, and got home to a letter from work offering me a new position and i start on 16th November so happy bunny now.





Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, i keep on forgetting to look at this thread... How are you all?


Lol you nutter this is like the kitchen at a party.All the best one's are here


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol you nutter this is like the kitchen at a party.All the best one's are here


Lmao, were all handing out the vodka....


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, were all handing out the vodka....


Well James i'm having a glass of wine


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Lmao, were all handing out the vodka....


yes and my glass is empty better go and refill, anyone else need refill.



Badger's Mum said:


> Well James i'm having a glass of wine


Good choice Christine, i like wine too.


----------



## fairy74

Badger's Mum said:


> Well James i'm having a glass of wine


Well England are playing so it goes hand in hand.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> Well James i'm having a glass of wine





brackensmom said:


> yes and my glass is empty better go and refill, anyone else need refill.
> 
> Good choice Christine, i like wine too.


Dont worry, i will be a gentleman and get all the drinks in!


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> yes and my glass is empty better go and refill, anyone else need refill.
> 
> Good choice Christine, i like wine too.





fairy74 said:


> Well England are playing so it goes hand in hand.


would you both like a glass


----------



## bird

Baby Bordie said:


> Dont worry, i will be a gentleman and get all the drinks in!


Good man


----------



## brackensmom

just had friend arrive, so will say good night now, catch up soon.
night all.


----------



## Classyellie

brackensmom said:


> evening all, how is everyone, i have had a busy day, and got home to a letter from work offering me a new position and i start on 16th November so happy bunny now.














fairy74 said:


> Evening everyone.
> How are you all tonight?
> Think im coming down with something..so having to have a vodka to help me sleep.


Any excuse! lol



bird said:


> Oh I've had a bit of a runny nose, vodka for me too.


Oh oh...another one with an excuse 



Baby Bordie said:


> Vodka for everyone!


 You're too young!!



JoWDC said:


> Aaarrrghhhh am going to be late now - spent too long on here. See you all later tonight.


Hi Jo....and bye 

Hello again all you alchies  I'll have a coke please cos I don't drink


----------



## JoWDC

Any one still up? I just got back.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Any one still up? I just got back.


I'm here you ok Jo?


----------



## JoWDC

Yeah - i effectively got up and walked out of the meeting i was running at 10 cos i didn't see the need to go on any later. They were still going to go through things after i left.

I can't see how any decisions can be made after 10pm - especially as everyone has to travel back home.

Anyway, mini rant over, how are you?


----------



## Classyellie

Good for you Jo - you do have a life after all 

I'm off to bed so goodnight to you and you Chris if you're still about 

Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

I cant sleep


----------



## Classyellie

Another warmish start to the day here - off to walk the dogs as soon as I can see some light outside


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Another warmish start to the day here - off to walk the dogs as soon as I can see some light outside


Morning Ellie how are are you?


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning Ellie how are are you?


I'm great thanks Chris - I'm a morning person!!!  Just put my boots on to take the dogs out

How are you this fine morning?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> I'm great thanks Chris - I'm a morning person!!!  Just put my boots on to take the dogs out
> 
> How are you this fine morning?


I'm ok just back from taking mine. Have a lovely walk


----------



## Classyellie

Oooh just got a new phone in the post :thumbup:

Now I've got a Blackberry Storm, Pearl and Curve but don't know which 2 to keep   I'll trial the Storm for the next few days before I decide


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning all, I have a day off wahooo!!! 

Also OH's interview went really well yesterday we think.... he was there for 2 hours!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Oooh just got a new phone in the post :thumbup:
> 
> Now I've got a Blackberry Storm, Pearl and Curve but don't know which 2 to keep   I'll trial the Storm for the next few days before I decide


Morning Ellie!

I have a blackberry pearl, i love it but i must admit the keypad is a bit fiddly at times, would prefere something more suited to my chubby mitts!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all, I have a day off wahooo!!!
> 
> Also OH's interview went really well yesterday we think.... he was there for 2 hours!


Yayyy! Enjoy your day off! When will they let your OH know?



lifeizsweet said:


> Morning Ellie!
> 
> I have a blackberry pearl, i love it but i must admit the keypad is a bit fiddly at times, would prefere something more suited to my chubby mitts!


I must admit I love my Pearl and Curve but will give the Storm a go


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Yayyy! Enjoy your day off! When will they let your OH know?
> 
> I must admit I love my Pearl and Curve but will give the Storm a go


I plan too! I am baking all day!

Well they asked him to provide some references so he gave them his old boss' phone number, hopefully we'll hear back before the weekend!

It's all go at the moment!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I plan too! I am baking all day!
> 
> Well they asked him to provide some references so he gave them his old boss' phone number, hopefully we'll hear back before the weekend!
> 
> It's all go at the moment!


Fingers crossed for him Linzi  I hope he gets the job

It is all go for you isn't it!  It might be all go for me too soon - I'm putting off making a decision yet :blushing:

I've just ordered a load of new lingerie from La Senza :blushing: Just cos I'm single doesn't mean I don't like nice underwear


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Fingers crossed for him Linzi  I hope he gets the job
> 
> It is all go for you isn't it!  It might be all go for me too soon - I'm putting off making a decision yet :blushing:
> 
> I've just ordered a load of new lingerie from La Senza :blushing: Just cos I'm single doesn't mean I don't like nice underwear


Thanks i shall keep you posted! 
Had a long chat with my sister last night about the house, she's planning on moving in with my dad over summer so it's just my brother now!

oooo I love la senza, i need new underwear!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Hope you all have a good day, the sun's out here now


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Hope you all have a good day, the sun's out here now


Have a good day yourself Christine - I'm off to do some more housework  I'll pop back later to sample some of Linzi's baking


----------



## bird

Hello there, got five mins while Dora is on. Grandmonsters school has had a power cut.  yeay  the bottle could be opened earlier tonight.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Have a good day yourself Christine - I'm off to do some more housework  I'll pop back later to sample some of Linzi's baking


heheh just about to get started on the cookies!!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> heheh just about to get started on the cookies!!


Right, off to do a few things before going to work.

Save me a cookie please Linzi - it'll go down nice with a coffee when I get back home 

Have a great afternoon ladies xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

cookie dough is in the fridge chilling, Just got to go get more butter than I can make the lemon drizzle cake!! Hope you lot are hungry!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> cookie dough is in the fridge chilling, Just got to go get more butter than I can make the lemon drizzle cake!! Hope you lot are hungry!


ummmm sounds yummy x


----------



## lifeizsweet

yay the cookies are nearly ready! 

I really hope oh agrees to move, i am so fed up with my landlord


----------



## lifeizsweet

Cookies!!! 









They're vanilla and chocolate

The lemon drizzle cake is in the oven!

So just spoke to my dad again about the house, rent is down to £725 a month, and we're going to draw up a contract to make it proper.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Cookies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're vanilla and chocolate
> 
> The lemon drizzle cake is in the oven!
> 
> So just spoke to my dad again about the house, rent is down to £725 a month, and we're going to draw up a contract to make it proper.


They look yummy

that is excellent about the house x


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> They look yummy
> 
> that is excellent about the house x


they taste yummy too!

Yeah it's really good, IF i can get OH to agree to it, he's been a moody bum at the moment.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> they taste yummy too!
> 
> Yeah it's really good, IF i can get OH to agree to it, he's been a moody bum at the moment.


Hes silly if he doesnt agree


----------



## lifeizsweet

I know! I think he will, he just wants to think about it more. 

Lemon Drizzle cake is done too! just cooling off. 

I'm going to feel so sick later!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I know! I think he will, he just wants to think about it more.
> 
> Lemon Drizzle cake is done too! just cooling off.
> 
> I'm going to feel so sick later!


i wish i had time to do some baking lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

But you've got much more fun stuff to occupy your time, like puppies!! 

After all the shopping we did the other day OH decides he wants bloomin prawns for dinner! Got to go out again!!!


----------



## Classyellie

Hi Ria and Linzi 



lifeizsweet said:


> Cookies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're vanilla and chocolate
> 
> The lemon drizzle cake is in the oven!
> 
> So just spoke to my dad again about the house, rent is down to £725 a month, and we're going to draw up a contract to make it proper.


Mmmmm they look gooood!!!  

Great new about the house Linzi, you are going to be one busy girl!

My girl texted me this afternoon - looks like she'll be back in the UK about 12th December yayyyyyy!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Hi Ria and Linzi
> 
> Mmmmm they look gooood!!!
> 
> Great new about the house Linzi, you are going to be one busy girl!
> 
> My girl texted me this afternoon - looks like she'll be back in the UK about 12th December yayyyyyy!!!!! :001_wub:


ellie that is excellent news x


----------



## lifeizsweet

That is such good news ellie! Bet you can't wait!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Just had a slice of lemon drizzle cake, oh my god for a first attempt I am impressed!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Hello everyone, Glad to hear your good news Ellie


----------



## Badger's Mum

Lol i seem to keep killing this thread lately maybe i should stay away from it


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hi all, Had a good day today!  How have your days been?

Oh and i cant get my bloody mouse to work!!! GRRRR!


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> ellie that is excellent news x





lifeizsweet said:


> That is such good news ellie! Bet you can't wait!





Badger's Mum said:


> Hello everyone, Glad to hear your good news Ellie


I've just been on the phone to her and it'll be either the 11th or 12th December - I really can't wait! Haven't seen her since May and I've missed her soooo much. She's never even met Pippa! I've promised to buy her a nice fluffy dressing gown that she can snuggle up in while she's over here 

I'm going over next year - the villa is booked already and I'm taking Jack and his friend with me - mad I know, taking 2 almost 17 year olds ut:  A friend of mine is getting married on 2nd August in Ayia Napa which is not far from where I'm staying so I'll be at her wedding too! My daughter has 2 weeks booked then so I'm really looking forward to that   



Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i seem to keep killing this thread lately maybe i should stay away from it


Silly woman! Get you bum back here :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> I've just been on the phone to her and it'll be either the 11th or 12th December - I really can't wait! Haven't seen her since May and I've missed her soooo much. She's never even met Pippa! I've promised to buy her a nice fluffy dressing gown that she can snuggle up in while she's over here
> 
> I'm going over next year - the villa is booked already and I'm taking Jack and his friend with me - mad I know, taking 2 almost 17 year olds ut:  A friend of mine is getting married on 2nd August in Ayia Napa which is not far from where I'm staying so I'll be at her wedding too! My daughter has 2 weeks booked then so I'm really looking forward to that   Was going to say go to primark for one they are sooo soft and fuffy!
> 
> Silly woman! Get you bum back here :001_tt2:


Lol sorry everyone i'm on a bit of a downerut: I really miss Michelle. but i'm shaw we all do! she said to say hello by the way


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol sorry everyone i'm on a bit of a downerut: I really miss Michelle. but i'm shaw we all do! she said to say hello by the way












Hope that makes you feel better Christine  xxx


----------



## shortbackandsides

im assuming she was banned because of what the other lady said....very odd


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone. Just got back from Guides & as usual i'm knackered.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. Just got back from Guides & as usual i'm knackered.


Evening Jo

Awww hun working plus all these night activities are not healthy you know xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. Just got back from Guides & as usual i'm knackered.


Evening

I can imagine how knackered you are


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Evening Jo
> 
> Awww hun working plus all these night activities are not healthy you know xxx


It's never fun night activities either . OH is in the pub still - so i get "moaned" at when i get in late & the cats haven't been fed.

Really, really need a lie in on Saturday.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! No idea what time it is! Back to work tomorrow  nearly sunday though! Then I can have another lie in!


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> It's never fun night activities either . OH is in the pub still - so i get "moaned" at when i get in late & the cats haven't been fed.
> 
> Really, really need a lie in on Saturday.





lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! No idea what time it is! Back to work tomorrow  nearly sunday though! Then I can have another lie in!


All this talk of lie-ins is making me feel sleepy 

I'm lucky I've got no OH to 'moan' at me but it also means that I can never go out for long because of the dogs - although my neighbours do pop in if I ask them to but I don't like to impose as they're elderly.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Hope that makes you feel better Christine  xxx


Yes i do thank you



shortbackandsides said:


> im assuming she was banned because of what the other lady said....very odd


I spoke to michelle she doesn't no why she's banned, that was sick wasn't it? Sammy would turn in her grave if she saw that


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> All this talk of lie-ins is making me feel sleepy
> 
> I'm lucky I've got no OH to 'moan' at me but it also means that I can never go out for long because of the dogs - although my neighbours do pop in if I ask them to but I don't like to impose as they're elderly.


LOL its not the OH that moans - it's Patch.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Yes i do thank you
> 
> I spoke to michelle she doesn't no why she's banned, that was sick wasn't it? Sammy would turn in her grave if she saw that


How you holding up Christine?


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> LOL its not the OH that moans - it's Patch.


PMSL well I don't get that either from my dogs  They just push at each other to get to me first!


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> How you holding up Christine?


I'm fine now thank's Jo how are you?


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm fine now thank's Jo how are you?


So tired, i think i'm going to go to bed now. (sorry to cut and run).

Back to normal tommorrow night.

Night everyone - sweet dreams.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> So tired, i think i'm going to go to bed now. (sorry to cut and run).
> 
> Back to normal tommorrow night.
> 
> Night everyone - sweet dreams.


I don't blame you hunni, get some rest
Night Jo
Sweet dreams yourself xxx

Off to bed myself now


----------



## Classyellie

Well it's Friday once more 

Off to have my hair done this morning then work this afternoon before picking Jack up for the weekend


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Well it's Friday once more
> 
> Off to have my hair done this morning then work this afternoon before picking Jack up for the weekend


Morning Ellie

have a great fun packed day xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Well it's Friday once more
> 
> Off to have my hair done this morning then work this afternoon before picking Jack up for the weekend


Morning I'm still in bed Oh sorted the dog's for me today. Going to have to get up soon though I'm hungry


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning all! 

Getting ready for work, think i'm going to be busy today! Hopefully OH hears about the job today!


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Well it's Friday once more
> 
> Off to have my hair done this morning then work this afternoon before picking Jack up for the weekend


Morning Ellie - hope you have a fun weekend with Jack.



lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Getting ready for work, think i'm going to be busy today! Hopefully OH hears about the job today!


Morning Linzi - keeping fingers crossed for your OH.



Badger's Mum said:


> Morning I'm still in bed Oh sorted the dog's for me today. Going to have to get up soon though I'm hungry


Morning Christine - you've made me hungry now. Starbucks when i get to Victoria methinks.



Spaniel mad said:


> Morning Ellie
> 
> have a great fun packed day xx


Morning Ria, how are you today?

I'm playing taxi service to my OH again today (which means i'll be late for work) but does give me a chance to come and say "Morning" for a change.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thank you! He's still not heard anything yet! Just on a late lunch, so busy today!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Also just had a mini meeying with my boss, he's dead happy with me!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Also just had a mini meeying with my boss, he's dead happy with me!


ask for a payrise lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Haha once I get through my six month tria I will!


----------



## Guest

Boo. I'm back and here to stay. I've had a busy week.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Welcome back danielle, hope you've had a good week!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Welcome back danielle, hope you've had a good week!


Yes it was a great week I went horse rideing on tuesday.


----------



## lifeizsweet

]



danielled said:


> Yes it was a great week I went horse rideing on tuesday.


Nice! I love horse riding!not been in years though!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> ]
> 
> Nice! I love horse riding!not been in years though!


It was great. A tractor scared the horse and she booked but guesse what I stayed on.


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> It was great. A tractor scared the horse and she booked but guesse what I stayed on.


Eve Danielle, glad you had a good week, and well done for staying on horse.


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> Eve Danielle, glad you had a good week, and well done for staying on horse.


I knew it was coming so I was able to get ready for her when she bucked.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

I just had a scrummy Big Tasty meal from Mcdonalds yum yum xx

Oh and help i cant hear the tele as i have 11 little things play fighting and barking at eachother lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> I just had a scrummy Big Tasty meal from Mcdonalds yum yum xx
> 
> Oh and help i cant hear the tele as i have 11 little things play fighting and barking at eachother lol


How are the pups doing?


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> How are the pups doing?


They are great. They are into everything now lol


----------



## brackensmom

evening Ria, oh mcdonalds sound lovely, wish i was having one, bet pups are into everything now, bless.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> evening Ria, oh mcdonalds sound lovely, wish i was having one, bet pups are into everything now, bless.


it was soo nice lol

yep they are and they are noisy buggers lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Ria, mac donalds! You lucky thing! I'm having that for lunch tomorrow! 

It feels so christmassy at home right now, I think it'd because were using fairy lights to light the house


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Ria, mac donalds! You lucky thing! I'm having that for lunch tomorrow!
> 
> It feels so christmassy at home right now, I think it'd because were using fairy lights to light the house


make sure u have a big tasty lol

y are you using fairy lights???


----------



## lifeizsweet

Because I can't find theight size light bulbs for our light fittings! So were now down to fairy lights all over the living room and wrapped round the banisters!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Because I can't find theight size light bulbs for our light fittings! So were now down to fairy lights all over the living room and wrapped round the banisters!


Evening all.

Fairy lights Linzi - sure you're not trying to set a romantic atmosphere.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Because I can't find theight size light bulbs for our light fittings! So were now down to fairy lights all over the living room and wrapped round the banisters!


aww bless ya


----------



## lifeizsweet

Ahaha romance! What's that!?


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Ahaha romance! What's that!?


LOL. Know what you mean - my OH wouldn't know it if it came up and bit him on the bum.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> LOL. Know what you mean - my OH wouldn't know it if it came up and bit him on the bum.


Most of my friends have said you'd never even guess me and oh are a couple! Bless, he can be romantic but it's only once evvery six months or so!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Most of my friends have said you'd never even guess me and oh are a couple! Bless, he can be romantic but it's only once evvery six months or so!


Maybe we could both try educate our OH's.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Maybe we could both try educate our OH's.


haha it's worth a try!


----------



## Spaniel mad

My Stream just lost her first tooth


----------



## lifeizsweet

How cute! We didn't notice bram was losing his till one day all his front little ones where gone, mr gummy


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> My Stream just lost her first tooth


Awwww what age do they start loosing their teeth around?


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> How cute! We didn't notice bram was losing his till one day all his front little ones where gone, mr gummy


Aww i managed to get Streams. I have been lucky so far and i have a box full of my doggies teeth


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Awwww what age do they start loosing their teeth around?


Well mine are 20 weeks old


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> Well mine are 20 weeks old


Claras nearly 16 weeks  how are u anyway?


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Claras nearly 16 weeks  how are u anyway?


im good thanx, hows you??


----------



## CavalierClara

Spaniel mad said:


> im good thanx, hows you??


Fine do anything nice today?


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> Boo. I'm back and here to stay. I've had a busy week.


Welcome back Danielle



Spaniel mad said:


> My Stream just lost her first tooth


Awww bless her 

Evening ladies 

I've had a long long day! Not long got back after picking Jack up after work 

I've had an, urrmmm, eventful day!  I had my hair cut this morning and I LOVE it! Then stayed in town for a few bits and bumped into a guy I like from the bank who had previously asked me out (I've said no twice :blushing
Well feeling pretty confident I asked him if the offer was still open - and he said yes!!!! Soooooo....we're going out for a meal on Wednesday next week   

I'm terrified now  It's been close onto 2 years since my last relationship ended and I've been single ever since :blushing:


----------



## lifeizsweet

I never managed to get any of brams!


----------



## Spaniel mad

CavalierClara said:


> Fine do anything nice today?


watching the pups and walking the dogs lol, you??


----------



## lifeizsweet

Go you ellie! Can't wait to get the goss from your hot date!


----------



## CavalierClara

Classyellie said:


> Welcome back Danielle
> 
> Awww bless her
> 
> Evening ladies
> 
> I've had a long long day! Not long got back after picking Jack up after work
> 
> I've had an, urrmmm, eventful day!  I had my hair cut this morning and I LOVE it! Then stayed in town for a few bits and bumped into a guy I like from the bank who had previously asked me out (I've said no twice :blushing
> Well feeling pretty confident I asked him if the offer was still open - and he said yes!!!! Soooooo....we're going out for a meal on Wednesday next week
> 
> I'm terrified now  It's been close onto 2 years since my last relationship ended and I've been single ever since :blushing:



Oh thats great news ellie  Im really excited for you haha


----------



## Indie

Evening everyone


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Go you ellie! Can't wait to get the goss from your hot date!





CavalierClara said:


> Oh thats great news ellie  Im really excited for you haha


Lol...I'm half excited half terrified  Told my son about it on the way back and he said 'you go mum'   How times change 



Indie said:


> Evening everyone


Evening


----------



## Indie

Hiya you ok?


----------



## Classyellie

Indie said:


> Hiya you ok?


I'm great thanks 

Hows you?


----------



## Indie

Not bad thankyou getting tired had an early start.


----------



## Classyellie

Indie said:


> Not bad thankyou getting tired had an early start.


Yeah me too, added to that an afternoon at work then a trip to pick my son up - I'm shattered now but will not get into bed before 2ish I reckon as he'll want to play the PS3 with me 

Did you get my emails btw?


----------



## CavalierClara

Classyellie said:


> Lol...I'm half excited half terrified  Told my son about it on the way back and he said 'you go mum'   How times change
> 
> Evening


Haha I hope your more excited then terrified  aww haha has he got a girlfriend? Yous could double date hahaha


----------



## Indie

No sorry i never got any emails at all what were they about?


----------



## JoWDC

Hi everyone (again). I been having to keep an eye on work e-mails tonight as we are selling one of our properties so i've had a great friday night reading lease documents. I've just told the solicitor to go home!!

Can't wait to hear about the hot date Ellie. You've got a few days to work out what you are going to wear now - plus a weekend to buy a new outfit.


----------



## Indie

Hi Clara. xxx


----------



## Indie

Hi jowdc xxx


----------



## CavalierClara

Indie said:


> Hi Clara. xxx


Hello  Xx


----------



## JoWDC

Indie said:


> Hi jowdc xxx


Hi Indie - call me Jo


----------



## Indie

ok hi Jo lol my name is Lisa.


----------



## CavalierClara

Indie said:


> ok hi Jo lol my name is Lisa.


Im Lisa too  Clara is my baby lol


----------



## JoWDC

Indie said:


> ok hi Jo lol my name is Lisa.


Hi Lisa. How's your day been.


----------



## Indie

Lol hi Lisa


----------



## JoWDC

CavalierClara said:


> Im Lisa too  Clara is my baby lol


LOL, that'll be easy to remember then. Hi Lisa.


----------



## Indie

I'm shattered had a really early start went up to Runcorn with a friend to watch how to shave my new puppy properly for the show ring.


----------



## Classyellie

CavalierClara said:


> Haha I hope your more excited then terrified  aww haha has he got a girlfriend? Yous could double date hahaha


Lol he has got a girlfriend but no chnave of double-dating  



Indie said:


> No sorry i never got any emails at all what were they about?


Breed cards with cavaliers 



JoWDC said:


> Hi everyone (again). I been having to keep an eye on work e-mails tonight as we are selling one of our properties so i've had a great friday night reading lease documents. I've just told the solicitor to go home!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about the hot date Ellie. You've got a few days to work out what you are going to wear now - plus a weekend to buy a new outfit.


Exciting night for you then Jo 

I'm only going to wear smart jeans, high heeled boots and.......I MIGHT buy a new top


----------



## Indie

Oh no sorry never receaved them pm me on here.


----------



## CavalierClara

Indie said:


> Lol hi Lisa


Hey Lisa haha how are you??



JoWDC said:


> LOL, that'll be easy to remember then. Hi Lisa.


Haha Hi Jo hows you


----------



## Indie

Tired Lisa.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hi everyone (again). I been having to keep an eye on work e-mails tonight as we are selling one of our properties so i've had a great friday night reading lease documents. I've just told the solicitor to go home!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about the hot date Ellie. You've got a few days to work out what you are going to wear now - plus a weekend to buy a new outfit.


Hiya I'm a bit nervous about tomorrow.


----------



## CavalierClara

Indie said:


> Tired Lisa.


Awh long day?


----------



## JoWDC

Indie said:


> I'm shattered had a really early start went up to Runcorn with a friend to watch how to shave my new puppy properly for the show ring.


What breed do you have and how old is your puppy? Oh, and what's his/her name?



CavalierClara said:


> Hey Lisa haha how are you??
> 
> Haha Hi Jo hows you


Not bad, not as tired as i have been over the last couple of nights. WHich is surprising given my reading tonight.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Hiya I'm a bit nervous about tomorrow.


What's happening tommorrow Danielle?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> What's happening tommorrow Danielle?


I'm doing the training at manchester dogs home to be a dog walker. It's a two week training course before I can walk the dogs.


----------



## Indie

Yes long day Lisa. Jo he's a hairy hairless Chinese Crested and he's 8 weeks. His name is Billy as his kc name is Didbairn Outlaw Child.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I'm doing the training at manchester dogs home to be a dog walker. It's a two week training course before I can walk the dogs.


Oh good luck with that - i'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Oh good luck with that - i'm sure you'll be fine.


Thank you I just hope I remember to leave the dogs at the shelter.


----------



## Classyellie

Indie said:


> Yes long day Lisa. Jo he's a hairy hairless Chinese Crested and he's 8 weeks. His name is Billy as his kc name is Didbairn Outlaw Child.


Oh WOW!!! Any pics Lisa? I love them!


----------



## JoWDC

Indie said:


> Yes long day Lisa. Jo he's a hairy hairless Chinese Crested and he's 8 weeks. His name is Billy as his kc name is Didbairn Outlaw Child.


I have to admit i have had to google the breed as i don't know what it looks like (i learn lots on this forum). Got any pictures please?


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Thank you I just hope I remember to leave the dogs at the shelter.


LOL - i think they will notice one missing. They probably do a count before you leave the shelter.


----------



## Indie

There you go i'll try and get a few better ones over the next few days.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> LOL - i think they will notice one missing. They probably do a count before you leave the shelter.


They probably would notice. Why do they call that your funny bone because I just banged it again and I'm not laughing. It hurt.


----------



## Classyellie

Indie said:


> There you go i'll try and get a few better ones over the next few days.


Awwwww Lisa, Billy is just the sweetest little man :001_wub: I've loved the breed ever since I saw DD's little ones. You have 2 more don't you?


----------



## JoWDC

Indie said:


> There you go i'll try and get a few better ones over the next few days.


Aww he's gorgeous.



danielled said:


> They probably would notice. Why do they call that your funny bone because I just banged it again and I'm not laughing. It hurt.


Clumsy clot - no idea on the name.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Aww he's gorgeous.
> 
> Clumsy clot - no idea on the name.


I know, I am a clumsy clot. You can't take me anywhere even on a forum can you?


----------



## Indie

I do yes Tia and Scooby but they are Powder Puffs, Billy is my 1st HL


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning all! Getting ready for work! Hopefully today goes quick!


----------



## Classyellie

Morning!

I've only just got up  Jack and I were on the PS3 until 3 this morning  

Harvs and Pippa are waiting for a walk - afraid they'll have to wait until I've had another coffee


----------



## JoWDC

Morning everyone. Off to Wantage today to meet up with OH parents for his annual birthday dinner (they split up when he was very young but they always make an effort for his birthday which is really nice).


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Morning everyone. Off to Wantage today to meet up with OH parents for his annual birthday dinner (they split up when he was very young but they always make an effort for his birthday which is really nice).


That is lovely Jo, good that they still make an effort  Have a good time 

I'm off to walk the dogs in a minute then back to get Jack up before a spot of shopping


----------



## Badger's Mum

Morning hope you all have a good day


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

I put the puppies collars on them this morning and they all look soooo cute xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> I put the puppies collars on them this morning and they all look soooo cute xxx


Lol bless. When do they go


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol bless. When do they go


They start to leave me on the 4th November. Letting them go 2 a day so last ones leave on the sunday


----------



## lifeizsweet

Yay everyone else is up now!

Ellie, I definately don't have the stamina to stay up till three anymore! 

Me and oh are making vodka jelly tonight!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> They start to leave me on the 4th November. Letting them go 2 a day so last ones leave on the sunday


At least you no you done your best by them. we're all going to miss them. Must be hard letting them go


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Yay everyone else is up now!
> 
> Ellie, I definately don't have the stamina to stay up till three anymore!
> 
> Me and oh are making vodka jelly tonight!


Morning

umm vodka jelly



Badger's Mum said:


> At least you no you done your best by them. we're all going to miss them. Must be hard letting them go


Its very hard letting them go, im gonna boo when each and everyone leaves. They can be a pain in the butt especially at 3am lol but i love them all and if i could i would keep them all. I am confident that i have found 10 excellent homes and i will be seeing them. Especially Gem and Lily as they are going to 2 excellent friends of mine who are mother and daughter but live seperatly and we meet up once a month with all the doggies so i can see Breeze, storm, gem and lily together which will be magical.

The others are going close aswell so will still see them


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning
> 
> umm vodka jelly
> 
> Its very hard letting them go, im gonna boo when each and everyone leaves. They can be a pain in the butt especially at 3am lol but i love them all and if i could i would keep them all. I am confident that i have found 10 excellent homes and i will be seeing them. Especially Gem and Lily as they are going to 2 excellent friends of mine who are mother and daughter but live seperatly and we meet up once a month with all the doggies so i can see Breeze, storm, gem and lily together which will be magical.
> 
> The others are going close aswell so will still see them


At least your'll still get to see them


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> At least your'll still get to see them


Yeah thats the best bit x

And i have stipulated they have to send me loads and loads of pics to show you guys lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah thats the best bit x
> 
> And i have stipulated they have to send me loads and loads of pics to show you guys lol


good glad to hear it


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right im off to walk doggies

Speak soon xx


----------



## Indie

morning everyone


----------



## Badger's Mum

Indie said:


> morning everyone


Good morning how are you


----------



## lifeizsweet

Oooo work is tough today! Everyone I speak to is so crabby!


----------



## Indie

im fine thanks and not good wen work is yuk.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Indie said:


> im fine thanks and not good wen work is yuk.


Do you have much planned for the weekend? I finish at quarter past four can't wait! Got a bottle of wine waiting for me!


----------



## Indie

No we can't go anywhere at the moment we haven't got a car.


----------



## Indie

I also have a new pup so settling him in and a girlie in season so have to keep an eye on her lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Lucky! New puppy! Hope they're settling in okay, I can't wait to get home and see Bramble!


----------



## Guest

The training went well.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Glad to hear the training went well, what sort of things did you have to do?


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Glad to hear the training went well, what sort of things did you have to do?


Well we started off with a powerpoint and talking about safety and then we were shown around and next week we will be doing the practical stuff with the dogs.


----------



## lifeizsweet

That sounds good danielle! Bet you can't wait to get out walking them, how often will it be ?


----------



## Indie

He's been a very good boy so far.


----------



## lifeizsweet

What have you called him? I can't believe bramble is nearly 6 months old!


----------



## Indie

His name is Billy cos his kc name is Didbairn Outlaw Child lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Much better than bramble's kc name! Terrence in the Brambles! Not improssed with that!


----------



## Indie

mmmmmmm awwww bless


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> That sounds good danielle! Bet you can't wait to get out walking them, how often will it be ?


I will be doing it twice a week and mum said when we move house I can foster the dogs. They do a fostering scheme where you foster a dog for 2 weeks to find out what it will be like so we know what sort of family would be best for the dog to be adopted by. We need to know what it is like with traffic children cats that sort of thing and that's why they do the fostering for 2 weeks scheme.


----------



## lifeizsweet

That sounds so exciting, if I'm ever lucky enough to not have to work I'd like to foster dogs but I'm just too busy with my career at the moment, plus my house isn't big enough!


----------



## Indie

oh god we are watching a dvd and i cant stop crying its soooo funny


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> That sounds so exciting, if I'm ever lucky enough to not have to work I'd like to foster dogs but I'm just too busy with my career at the moment, plus my house isn't big enough!


I think I have been watching too much Snow buddies. Have you seen that?


----------



## lifeizsweet

What you watching indie?


Is snow buddies the huskie movie? I think I've seen bits of it!


----------



## Indie

snow buddies has golden retrievers in it. We've just watched a xmas special with the bloke that does achmed the terrorist.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Much better than bramble's kc name! Terrence in the Brambles! Not improssed with that!


Miley is Angelic Moonmaiden

Brooke is Whispering sweet Brooke

and

Stream is sweet Stream


----------



## lifeizsweet

Soooo glad to be home! OH's best mate has been convincing OH to move yay!


Drinking my wine yum yum x


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Miley is Angelic Moonmaiden
> 
> Brooke is Whispering sweet Brooke
> 
> and
> 
> Stream is sweet Stream


Miley KC name is lovely,



lifeizsweet said:


> Soooo glad to be home! OH's best mate has been convincing OH to move yay!
> 
> Drinking my wine yum yum x


yes that sounds yummy i am going to shop soon to get some goodies and chip shop for tea.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Yummy! don't know what were doing for dinner yet! Just went to the offy for more wine!


----------



## Guest

I'm having a chippy for my tea and theres the ice cream van coming down my road.


----------



## lifeizsweet

We're having dominoes for dinner! OH and our friend is going to pick it up now! yummy


----------



## Spaniel mad

Someone has fireworks already lol

Brooke and Stream were out when they started and they wernt bothered by them which is excellent


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Someone has fireworks already lol
> 
> Brooke and Stream were out when they started and they wernt bothered by them which is excellent


Thats good! We've not had any yet, but we've let guns off near Bramble and he's not been bothered so i think he'll be okay. Will find out ina a few weeks time i guess!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Thats good! We've not had any yet, but we've let guns off near Bramble and he's not been bothered so i think he'll be okay. Will find out ina a few weeks time i guess!


This is the first nite we have had them and im sure it wont be the last


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> This is the first nite we have had them and im sure it wont be the last


Good sign for a first night though! We've got a Christmas fayre thingy in the village centre in a few weeks, we're going to take Bramble there to see how he is.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Good sign for a first night though! We've got a Christmas fayre thingy in the village centre in a few weeks, we're going to take Bramble there to see how he is.


Aww im sure he will love it

I wouldnt dare take all mine to something like that lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Thats good! We've not had any yet, but we've let guns off near Bramble and he's not been bothered so i think he'll be okay. Will find out ina a few weeks time i guess!


Is he going to be a gundog?. Misty's Mum is fine with gun's but hate's firework. We havn't had any here yet


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> Is he going to be a gundog?. Misty's Mum is fine with gun's but hate's firework. We havn't had any here yet


We hope so when he's older, that was our intention when we decided on getting a pup, he needed to be a working dog, OH is a farmer and also shoots as a hobby, so a gun dog would fit well into that, OH's always had labs but they've been gun shy! So we started young with Bramble getting him used to the sounds, thats all we've done so far, and watched OH trying to get the fox that eats the lambs and chickens!!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> We hope so when he's older, that was our intention when we decided on getting a pup, he needed to be a working dog, OH is a farmer and also shoots as a hobby, so a gun dog would fit well into that, OH's always had labs but they've been gun shy! So we started young with Bramble getting him used to the sounds, thats all we've done so far, and watched OH trying to get the fox that eats the lambs and chickens!!!


Misty's my first lab she's doing good this will be her 1st real season she's been out twice already. I don't shoot myself just work my dog's, Hope to work Badger she hasn't heard a gun yet though. so finger's crossed. It must be gutting when they are gunshy.

Sorry Ria that's really good with your 2 Anyone seen James?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> Misty's my first lab she's doing good this will be her 1st real season she's been out twice already. I don't shoot myself just work my dog's, Hope to work Badger she hasn't heard a gun yet though. so finger's crossed. It must be gutting when they are gunshy.
> 
> Sorry Ria that's really good with your 2 Anyone seen James?


Fingers crossed for Badger! We've started early with Bram just because of how the other two turned out, but, we also did alot more research on breeders when it came to picking Bramble too, that could have a tiny bit to do with it, not sure though.

Hopefully once we've got the obedience down to a tee we can take bramble out, but now it's just farm work.

Not seen James since the other night!


----------



## Spaniel mad

I havnt seen him for a few days

he was on msn earlier i think

will message him or text him and see where he is


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Fingers crossed for Badger! We've started early with Bram just because of how the other two turned out, but, we also did alot more research on breeders when it came to picking Bramble too, that could have a tiny bit to do with it, not sure though.
> 
> Hopefully once we've got the obedience down to a tee we can take bramble out, but now it's just farm work. Lol shame you don't live near me my springer is a good rough shoot dog Far too strong for a driven shoot though. I think breeding does help Misty has been good from day one she no more than me. But the lab's are easier i'm shaw
> 
> Not seen James since the other night!





Spaniel mad said:


> I havnt seen him for a few days
> 
> he was on msn earlier i think+
> 
> will message him or text him and see where he is


yeah tell him we miss him


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> yeah tell him we miss him


I've not seen James either.


----------



## Indie

evening everyone


----------



## Spaniel mad

Indie said:


> evening everyone


Evening

Hows you??


----------



## Spaniel mad

Spoke to James

he is still alive and he said hi

Hes busy with friends so wont be on today xx


----------



## Indie

I'm not bad thankyoi, you?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Indie said:


> I'm not bad thankyoi, you?


Yeah im good thanx

enjoying x factor this evening


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Spoke to James
> 
> he is still alive and he said hi
> 
> Hes busy with friends so wont be on today xx


Glad he is ok. Hows you this evening?


----------



## Indie

Yes i'm watching it as well.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Glad he is ok. Hows you this evening?


Im good thanx

how are you??


----------



## Indie

i have a new baba


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Im good thanx
> 
> how are you??


I'm good. Only just found out why I hardly see my dad this evening though but I'm ok.


----------



## Spaniel mad

I read before you have a new pup


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hi all, Just saying a quick hi, to say im just busy with friends...  Hope you all are okay?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi all, Just saying a quick hi, to say im just busy with friends...  Hope you all are okay?


All the better for hearing from you. Michelle say hi


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi all, Just saying a quick hi, to say im just busy with friends...  Hope you all are okay?


Lil bro

Are you having fun???


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi all, Just saying a quick hi, to say im just busy with friends...  Hope you all are okay?


I'm good hows you?


----------



## Spaniel mad

I want some bunny rabbits xx


----------



## Guest

I'm hearing fire works. I've got a phobia of loud bangs or anything that sounds like fireworks or thunder because our house was struck badly by lightening during a bad storm when I was 5.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening ladies!

Been busy messing about with Jack all evening - apart from the odd trip to FB :blushing: 

How are you all?


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Been busy messing about with Jack all evening - apart from the odd trip to FB :blushing:
> 
> How are you all?


I'm good apart from the early fire works going off near me. I'm scared of fire works. I don't like it when they bang. Hows you?


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I'm good apart from the early fire works going off near me. I'm scared of fire works. I don't like it when they bang. Hows you?


I'm fine thanks Danielle - been busy playing onthe PS3 with my son  I'm a big kid really :blushing: 

Just put some music on Danielle to cover up the sound of the fireworks, they can't hurt you x


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> I'm fine thanks Danielle - been busy playing onthe PS3 with my son  I'm a big kid really :blushing:
> 
> Just put some music on Danielle to cover up the sound of the fireworks, they can't hurt you x


Put music on, I've put my earplugs in. Having music on doesn't work for me.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

Pups have had me up since 6am and im shattered lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Pups have had me up since 6am and im shattered lol


Oh the joy's of puppy's


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Pups have had me up since 6am and im shattered lol


Morning Ria 

Aww bless them. You know you love it! lol

I was awake pretty early and the dogs have had their first walk of the day, Harvs is back in his bed asleep and Pippa is asleep on my lap


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh the joy's of puppy's


Morning Chris


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh the joy's of puppy's





Classyellie said:


> Morning Ria
> 
> Aww bless them. You know you love it! lol
> 
> I was awake pretty early and the dogs have had their first walk of the day, Harvs is back in his bed asleep and Pippa is asleep on my lap


But y is it they are now snoring and im wide awake

its just not fair lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> But y is it they are now snoring and im wide awake
> 
> its just not fair lol


lol that's life hunni


----------



## Spaniel mad

Right well im off to walk a dog

gonna do ip dip lol

I think i will take Kaydee lol

I cant wait to be able to take Storm back out, i think she really misses her runs and she is such a good girl im sure she will show Brooke and Stream how to behave off lead lol

Then im off to pets at home so if im not back in a few hours i am lost down the Christmas isle lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Morning Chris


Morning how are you today



Spaniel mad said:


> But y is it they are now snoring and im wide awake
> 
> its just not fair lol


human baby's are good at that as well


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning how are you today
> 
> human baby's are good at that as well


Well i wont be having any of them in a hurry

Im looking forward to Brooke, Stream and Breeze (and hopefully a lake) sleeping right through so i get a decent nights sleep

I cant remember the last time i slept in my own bed let alone sleep right through lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Well i wont be having any of them in a hurry
> 
> Im looking forward to Brooke, Stream and Breeze (and hopefully a lake) sleeping right through so i get a decent nights sleep
> 
> I cant remember the last time i slept in my own bed let alone sleep right through lol


Lol no rush for that

They probly will when the baby's have gone


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Right well im off to walk a dog
> 
> gonna do ip dip lol
> 
> I think i will take Kaydee lol
> 
> I cant wait to be able to take Storm back out, i think she really misses her runs and she is such a good girl im sure she will show Brooke and Stream how to behave off lead lol
> 
> *Then im off to pets at home so if im not back in a few hours i am lost down the Christmas isle lol*


Oooh have fun!



Badger's Mum said:


> Morning how are you today


I'm good thanks  You?

Im off to do more more leaf raking in the garden while Pippa is sleeping - she just makes the job harder by scattering all the nice neat piles of leaves I make!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Oooh have fun!
> 
> I'm good thanks  You?
> 
> Im off to do more more leaf raking in the garden while Pippa is sleeping - she just makes the job harder by scattering all the nice neat piles of leaves I make!


Mine do that. I'm off soon to make tomatoe soup


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Mine do that. *I'm off soon to make tomatoe soup*


Thought that came out of a can or packet   :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Thought that came out of a can or packet   :001_tt2:


:blushing: Does most of the time. Got load's of tomatoes to use up. Piggybaker gave me the recipe. it's bloody lovely. Going to make more and freeze it


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im back from pets @ home and walk with the doggies

Hows the soup coming along


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Im back from pets @ home and walk with the doggies
> 
> Hows the soup coming along


It's all done Had a taste it's really nice. Going to make some more later to freeze


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> It's all done Had a taste it's really nice. Going to make some more later to freeze


Ummm send me some over lol im starving


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Ummm send me some over lol im starving


I'll send Ben over with it. Michelle send's her love to everyone


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'll send Ben over with it. Michelle send's her love to everyone


Im waiting lol

Tell her i said hi xxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hiii all... Long time no speak...  Sorry, was a bit pre-occupied with friends... I had 1 over friday, 3 over in the day time yesterday, then 2 last night!  Ive been a busy bee. Parents werent so happy that a girl slept over....  Was good fun tho...

How are all of you? Miss me?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hiii all... Long time no speak...  Sorry, was a bit pre-occupied with friends... I had 1 over friday, 3 over in the day time yesterday, then 2 last night!  Ive been a busy bee. Parents werent so happy that a girl slept over....  Was good fun tho...
> 
> How are all of you? Miss me?


Good fun in what way lil bro???????????????


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Good fun in what way lil bro???????????????


Nothing like that, dont worry.... :001_tt2: Just good friends....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Nothing like that, dont worry.... :001_tt2: Just good friends....


Good

Thought i was going to have to come over and smack you silly lol

How are you anyway???


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Good fun in what way lil bro???????????????


Trust you to think of that



Baby Bordie said:


> Nothing like that, dont worry.... :001_tt2: Just good friends....


My son said that, thier baby's due next month


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Trust you to think of that
> 
> My son said that, thier baby's due next month


he he he he he


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Good
> 
> Thought i was going to have to come over and smack you silly lol
> 
> How are you anyway???


Im a good boy...   Im good thanks, just a bit tired, and have a lot of work to do!  You?



Badger's Mum said:


> Trust you to think of that
> 
> My son said that, thier baby's due next month


 Luckily im a good boy... And she has a BF anyways....


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Trust you to think of that
> 
> My son said that, thier baby's due next month


Hehehe   

Well I'm off to take Jack out for Sunday lunch - cheating I know but we both enjoy our little routine and it stops Harvs and Pippa from drooling


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> he he he he he





Baby Bordie said:


> Im a good boy...   Im good thanks, just a bit tired, and have a lot of work to do!  You?
> 
> Luckily im a good boy... And she has a BF anyways....


My son said that aswell


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Im a good boy...   Im good thanks, just a bit tired, and have a lot of work to do!  You?
> 
> Luckily im a good boy... And she has a BF anyways....


Im busy busy

Glad to have 5 mins break while pups are finally asleep


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Hehehe
> 
> Well I'm off to take Jack out for Sunday lunch - cheating I know but we both enjoy our little routine and it stops Harvs and Pippa from drooling


have a nice meal xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Hehehe
> 
> Well I'm off to take Jack out for Sunday lunch - cheating I know but we both enjoy our little routine and it stops Harvs and Pippa from drooling


We nornaly go out on a sunday. Have a nice meal


----------



## Spaniel mad

I cant remember the last time we all went out for a meal


----------



## brackensmom

afternoon all, hope you are all well, i have had a busy time trying to find somewhere to go away for a few days during half term break.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> afternoon all, hope you are all well, i have had a busy time trying to find somewhere to go away for a few days during half term break.


Afternoon

did you have any luck??


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Afternoon
> 
> did you have any luck??


hi Ria, yes hopefully somewhere in Devon, but not found it yet.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Afternoon all! Just got back from the in laws! Bramble is all tired out from playing with their lab! Hurt himself though  

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> hi Ria, yes hopefully somewhere in Devon, but not found it yet.


I hope you find somewhere soon



lifeizsweet said:


> Afternoon all! Just got back from the in laws! Bramble is all tired out from playing with their lab! Hurt himself though
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


aww bless him


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> Afternoon all! Just got back from the in laws! Bramble is all tired out from playing with their lab! Hurt himself though
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


afternoon, oh no poor Bramble hope he is ok.


----------



## Indie

Afternoon everyone is everyone ok?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Indie said:


> Afternoon everyone is everyone ok?


Afternoon

Im good

Hows you??


----------



## Indie

Fine thankyou, tired the baby had me up a couple of times in the night but he's worth it lol


----------



## kelseye

wow this thread is still going


----------



## Spaniel mad

Indie said:


> Fine thankyou, tired the baby had me up a couple of times in the night but he's worth it lol


Storms pups had me up at 2 and then 6 lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

kelseye said:


> wow this thread is still going


Yep

Will hopefully go on and on and on and on lol


----------



## brackensmom

Indie said:


> Afternoon everyone is everyone ok?





Indie said:


> Fine thankyou, tired the baby had me up a couple of times in the night but he's worth it lol


hi yes doing ok, yes def worth the sleepless nights.


Spaniel mad said:


> Storms pups had me up at 2 and then 6 lol


oh naughty pups having you up again, tell them they need to let you have some sleep.



Spaniel mad said:


> Yep
> 
> Will hopefully go on and on and on and on lol


yes hopefully, we all do like to chat.


----------



## Indie

Think you have a better excuse than me lol i only have 1.


----------



## Guest

How is everybody today.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Is it just here or is everyone cold today?


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Is it just here or is everyone cold today?


I'm absolutely freezing today. Hows you and Badger Ben and Misty and BIlly today.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Is it just here or is everyone cold today?


No im bloody freezing aswell and our heating doesnt work


----------



## Indie

hi danielle and no badgers mum its cold here to.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> hi danielle and no badgers mum its cold here to.


Helllo, hows you?


----------



## Indie

ok thankyou.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I'm absolutely freezing today. Hows you and Badger Ben and Misty and BIlly today.


We're all fine thank you



Spaniel mad said:


> No im bloody freezing aswell and our heating doesnt work


aww you poor thing I've got mine one and got Ben on my feet to keep em warm



Indie said:


> hi danielle and no badgers mum its cold here to.


We had a bit of frost here this morning


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> We're all fine thank you
> 
> aww you poor thing I've got mine one and got Ben on my feet to keep em warm
> 
> We had a bit of frost here this morning


Mine wont sit on my feet lol

The council are coming out tomorrow to look at the heating


----------



## Indie

im just goin to put our heating on i think the puppys cold with having no fur lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Indie said:


> im just goin to put our heating on i think the puppys cold with having no fur lol


aww

how cute. wrap him up lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Mine wont sit on my feet lol
> 
> The council are coming out tomorrow to look at the heating


Ben will if he can sit still long enough. Well i spose at least it's not the middle of winter. I think we going to have a cold one this year!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Ben will if he can sit still long enough. Well i spose at least it's not the middle of winter. I think we going to have a cold one this year!!


Oh i hope so

i love wrapping up all snug to walk the dogs. Come home and have a nice hot bath then sit on the sofa in my pjs with a hit chocolate with the dogs all around me


----------



## Indie

i have just put a dog blanket on him.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Ben will if he can sit still long enough. Well i spose at least it's not the middle of winter. I think we going to have a cold one this year!!


It's looking a bit cloudy here.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Indie said:


> i have just put a dog blanket on him.


aww how cute

think i might need a blanket lol


----------



## kelseye

it frezzing here ive just put the heating on and me cardi


----------



## Spaniel mad

kelseye said:


> it frezzing here ive just put the heating on and me cardi


ssshhhh your all making me jealous lol


----------



## Indie

i must make a few more xmas cards in a bit, that is if i don't loose the will to live when the Grand Prixs on lol


----------



## francesandjon

Afternoon All,

Hope everything is ticking along nicely - not been on here for a few days, thats what being back at work does to me! Although can't complain, had an easy 3 days....and the weekend off!

Cooking roast lamb later for me, OH and a friend.....yum yum.

and finally got our wedding album!!!

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Indie said:


> i must make a few more xmas cards in a bit, that is if i don't loose the will to live when the Grand Prixs on lol


I had a look on your site. Your cards are great



francesandjon said:


> Afternoon All,
> 
> Hope everything is ticking along nicely - not been on here for a few days, thats what being back at work does to me! Although can't complain, had an easy 3 days....and the weekend off!
> 
> Cooking roast lamb later for me, OH and a friend.....yum yum.
> 
> and finally got our wedding album!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok!


umm roast sounds nice right now. No idea what we are having x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Oh i hope so
> 
> i love wrapping up all snug to walk the dogs. Come home and have a nice hot bath then sit on the sofa in my pjs with a hit chocolate with the dogs all around me


So do i



Indie said:


> i have just put a dog blanket on him.


I've got one for my cocker.


danielled said:


> It's looking a bit cloudy here.


It's bright here


kelseye said:


> it frezzing here ive just put the heating on and me cardi


I've got a thick jumper


----------



## Indie

Spaniel mad said:


> I had a look on your site. Your cards are great
> 
> umm roast sounds nice right now. No idea what we are having x


Awww thanks i'm not selling as many as i'd like at the moment haven't got any transport to do the boots.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Roast in in the oven, vodka jelly in the fridge, already had a bubble bath, i love sundays!! 

Bramble's trying to milk his sore shin, silly pup, he's had a bubble bath too


----------



## kelseye

i need to get a hot water bottle i did have a winnie the pooh one last but i dont know where its gone.


----------



## lifeizsweet

kelseye said:


> i need to get a hot water bottle i did have a winnie the pooh one last but i dont know where its gone.


I had a winnie the pooh hot water bottle cover, we put it in Bramble's bed to keep him warm when we first got him and he's adopted it since then, he carries it everywhere.

Was walking him once and child had a winnie the pooh toy, Bramble assumed it was his and tried to steal it off her!


----------



## Indie

I've got a Bagpuss one but my hedgehog has claimed it lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

this thread is dead tonight! 

I'm thinking about going to bed now!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> this thread is dead tonight!
> 
> I'm thinking about going to bed now!


It is dead isn't it. Where did everybody go?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Think everyone has given up on it lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Think everyone has given up on it lol


Don't worry I haven't given up on it and I never will I promise.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I haven't! I'll keep it alive with my random comments! 

OH is currently lying on the floor next to Bram and is talking to him in a Scottish accent...


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I haven't! I'll keep it alive with my random comments!
> 
> OH is currently lying on the floor next to Bram and is talking to him in a Scottish accent...


PMSL

Im going to have an early nite

Im usually up til 12-1 but im shattered

nite xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSL
> 
> Im going to have an early nite
> 
> Im usually up til 12-1 but im shattered
> 
> nite xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Nite nite sleep well


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> I haven't! I'll keep it alive with my random comments!
> 
> OH is currently lying on the floor next to Bram and is talking to him in a Scottish accent...


I'm feeling very mischevious tonight.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Night night Ria! I'm tired too, watching Heston's Victorian Feast though!


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Think everyone has given up on it lol


I haven't - just been busy tonight with stuff! 



Spaniel mad said:


> PMSL
> 
> Im going to have an early nite
> 
> Im usually up til 12-1 but im shattered
> 
> nite xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Night night Ria
Sweet dreams hunni xxx

Think I'm going to have an early night tonight - feel shattered which is unusual for me as I'm normally up until midnight at least :blushing:

Good Will Hunting is on so I may just lie in bed and watch it - without my lappy for a change


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> I haven't - just been busy tonight with stuff!
> 
> Night night Ria
> Sweet dreams hunni xxx
> 
> Think I'm going to have an early night tonight - feel shattered which is unusual for me as I'm normally up until midnight at least :blushing:
> 
> Good Will Hunting is on so I may just lie in bed and watch it - without my lappy for a change


Why am I feeling very mischevious tonight?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Im being naughty because its 9 minutes past my bed time!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Right, my laptop is going to die, night night all! x


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Im being naughty because its 9 minutes past my bed time!


Are you feeling a bit mischevious too then?:001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Right, my laptop is going to die, night night all! x


Night night sleep well.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning all! Not really looking to work today :-(


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

Its soo bloody cold

The council better come today and fix our heating lol

How is everyone??

Im soo tired and could do with a couple more hours sleep lol


----------



## kelseye

morning i still feel half asleep my head is killin im also cold  basically if oh dont get his arse into gear and start helping out with the baby im off!!! as for 23 weeks now ive got up every morning and night with her and i tell you naw im starting to feel and look drained


----------



## Spaniel mad

kelseye said:


> morning i still feel half asleep my head is killin im also cold  basically if oh dont get his arse into gear and start helping out with the baby im off!!! as for 23 weeks now ive got up every morning and night with her and i tell you naw im starting to feel and look drained


Why isnt he helping??

Men are soo lazy


----------



## Badger's Mum

kelseye said:


> morning i still feel half asleep my head is killin im also cold  basically if oh dont get his arse into gear and start helping out with the baby im off!!! as for 23 weeks now ive got up every morning and night with her and i tell you naw im starting to feel and look drained


Is he working?


----------



## Classyellie

Morning ladies

I'm soooo tired after an awful nights sleep  I've taken the dogs out and had a long hot shower but still feel like going back to bed 



lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all! Not really looking to work today :-(


Nor me 



Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Im soo tired and could do with a couple more hours sleep lol


You and me both hunni 



kelseye said:


> morning i still feel half asleep my head is killin im also cold  basically if oh dont get his arse into gear and start helping out with the baby im off!!! as for 23 weeks now ive got up every morning and night with her and i tell you naw im starting to feel and look drained


Kick him into touch!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I'm soooo tired after an awful nights sleep  I've taken the dogs out and had a long hot shower but still feel like going back to bed
> 
> Nor me
> 
> You and me both hunni
> 
> Kick him into touch!


Hope you feel abit brighter soon


----------



## ad_1980

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Its soo bloody cold
> 
> The council better come today and fix our heating lol
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Im soo tired and could do with a couple more hours sleep lol


Girl at least you can go back to bed lol!I'm at work, i've been at work for the past hour! LOL


----------



## Guest

Good morning how is everybody today?


----------



## Spaniel mad

ad_1980 said:


> Girl at least you can go back to bed lol!I'm at work, i've been at work for the past hour! LOL


Go back to bed lol

With 4 big dogs, 2 pups and storms 11 pups all awake lol

Oh and my cat puffin is on a mean streak and keeps attacking the others so have to keep chasing him off with a broom lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Good morning how is everybody today?


Morning

Shattered

How are you?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning
> 
> Shattered
> 
> How are you?


Got you heating back yet?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Got you heating back yet?


they have just been a fixed it

Its warming up in here already lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> they have just been a fixed it
> 
> Its warming up in here already lol


Good i hate being cold indoor's


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Good i hate being cold indoor's


Me too

I have been sat in my dressing gown lol

I kept filling up hot water bottles for the puppies aswell in case they got cold and put blankets over the big dogs aswell lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Me too
> 
> I have been sat in my dressing gown lol
> 
> I kept filling up hot water bottles for the puppies aswell in case they got cold and put blankets over the big dogs aswell lol


Doesn't seem to worry then as much as us does it. I brought Badger a rug for when she's at work with me for when she hanging around doing nothing she hate's it roll around to try and get it offut:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Doesn't seem to worry then as much as us does it. I brought Badger a rug for when she's at work with me for when she hanging around doing nothing she hate's it roll around to try and get it offut:


No they dont seem to care if they are vold or not lol

just me being soft


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> No they dont seem to care if they are vold or not lol
> 
> just me being soft


That's why we've got em to to make us worry. Quiet here again today isn't it?. Lol at least i'll get on and do my house work


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> That's why we've got em to to make us worry. Quiet here again today isn't it?. Lol at least i'll get on and do my house work


Worry aint the word

i worry over everything lol

Yeah very quiet. All house work is done here, pups and dogs are asleep
i have kicked puffin out so im just doing the pups diarys for their packs

Cant believe they are 6 weeks old today


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Worry aint the word
> 
> i worry over everything lol
> 
> Yeah very quiet. All house work is done here, pups and dogs are asleep
> i have kicked puffin out so im just doing the pups diarys for their packs
> 
> Cant believe they are 6 weeks old today


I now doesn't seen that long ago we were looking for news about then they would be born.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I now doesn't seen that long ago we were looking for news about then they would be born.


I know

This time 3 weeks i will just have my breeze

will be good to have her 1 on 1 time with her but im really going to miss the others


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I know
> 
> This time 3 weeks i will just have my breeze
> 
> will be good to have her 1 on 1 time with her but im really going to miss the others


I bet you will.
I might start a thread i've got some haddock in the freezer not shaw wether to cook it or give it raw to the dog's.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I bet you will.
> I might start a thread i've got some haddock in the freezer not shaw wether to cook it or give it raw to the dog's.


if you had cats you could give it to them lol

i only eat battered fish lol


----------



## Classyellie

I've been doing some housework but not very enthusiastically  I'm seriously thinking about not going into work this afternoon 



Spaniel mad said:


> they have just been a fixed it
> 
> Its warming up in here already lol


I hate being cold!



Spaniel mad said:


> Worry aint the word
> 
> i worry over everything lol
> 
> Yeah very quiet. All house work is done here, pups and dogs are asleep
> i have kicked puffin out so im just doing the pups diarys for their packs
> 
> Cant believe they are 6 weeks old today


It's gone so quick


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I've been doing some housework but not very enthusiastically  I'm seriously thinking about not going into work this afternoon
> 
> I hate being cold!
> 
> It's gone so quick


Phone in sick ellie lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Phone in sick ellie lol


pmsl that's what I was thinking


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> pmsl that's what I was thinking


Go for it, live a little pmsl


----------



## Classyellie

I'm gonna do it! What the hell - I feel awful and I've still got to babysit my friends children later  

Just been watching some YouTube vids....LOVE this song!

YouTube - nickelback-far away(lyrics and music vid)


----------



## Spaniel mad

bloody heating has stopped working already


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> bloody heating has stopped working already


 No!! have you called them again?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> No!! have you called them again?


yeah

they said they will try and come back today


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> yeah
> 
> they said they will try and come back today


That's big of em isn't it. Is not lighting?


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> bloody heating has stopped working already


Oh no!



Spaniel mad said:


> yeah
> 
> they said they will try and come back today


Try - that would be about right!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> That's big of em isn't it. Is not lighting?





Classyellie said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Try - that would be about right!


Im sooo pissed off

Its not the boiler as we have hot water and always have so have no idea what it is


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Im sooo pissed off
> 
> Its not the boiler as we have hot water and always have so have no idea what it is


It could be the radiator's need bleeding


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> It could be the radiator's need bleeding


The ones upstairs seem to be ok, just the down stairs ones not working


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> The ones upstairs seem to be ok, just the down stairs ones not working


It sound's like they've got air in them.


----------



## brackensmom

afternoon all, i am at work, and freezing too, hope you get the heating sorted soon Ria, i hate being cold, even let Bracken sleep with me last night just to keep me warm.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> It sound's like they've got air in them.


Well i have no idea about rads lol



brackensmom said:


> afternoon all, i am at work, and freezing too, hope you get the heating sorted soon Ria, i hate being cold, even let Bracken sleep with me last night just to keep me warm.


Me too Nicci

Its cold and annoying lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> afternoon all, i am at work, and freezing too, hope you get the heating sorted soon Ria, i hate being cold, even let Bracken sleep with me last night just to keep me warm.





Spaniel mad said:


> Well i have no idea about rads lol
> Have you got the key that fit's in the hole at the top?
> 
> Me too Nicci
> 
> Its cold and annoying lol


Hi Nicci


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> Hi Nicci


Hi Christine, how are you doing?


----------



## Classyellie

I've rang in sick :blushing: put the heating on and am now going to lie on the sofa with my furbabies and watch Ghost  so catch you all later ladies.

Hope your heating gets sorted soon Ria x


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm having such a bad day! I just want to go home and curl up, expect we will be homeless soon if OH doesn't get any work


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I've rang in sick :blushing: put the heating on and am now going to lie on the sofa with my furbabies and watch Ghost  so catch you all later ladies.
> 
> Hope your heating gets sorted soon Ria x


Me too

have fun Ellie xxx



lifeizsweet said:


> I'm having such a bad day! I just want to go home and curl up, expect we will be homeless soon if OH doesn't get any work


Oh whats up???


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm having such a bad day! I just want to go home and curl up, expect we will be homeless soon if OH doesn't get any work


{{{hugs}}} to you Linzi. Hasn't he heard about the job he went for yet?


----------



## brackensmom

Classyellie said:


> I've rang in sick :blushing: put the heating on and am now going to lie on the sofa with my furbabies and watch Ghost  so catch you all later ladies.
> 
> Hope your heating gets sorted soon Ria x


how naughty of you Ellie, but i wont tell, have a good afternoon.


----------



## brackensmom

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm having such a bad day! I just want to go home and curl up, expect we will be homeless soon if OH doesn't get any work


oh no sorry you having bad day, has OH not heard about job he went for yet.


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> Hi Christine, how are you doing?


I'm good thank's


Classyellie said:


> I've rang in sick :blushing: put the heating on and am now going to lie on the sofa with my furbabies and watch Ghost  so catch you all later ladies.Hope you feel better soon
> 
> Hope your heating gets sorted soon Ria x





lifeizsweet said:


> I'm having such a bad day! I just want to go home and curl up, expect we will be homeless soon if OH doesn't get any work


Oh you poor thing hope he get's sorted soon


----------



## lifeizsweet

That's guys, he's not heard back and won't phone them! Doesn't seem to understand we can't live on my wage! 

Can't wait to go home take bram out and go for a bubble bath! 

Ellie how cheeky of you!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> *That's guys, he's not heard back and won't phone them! Doesn't seem to understand we can't live on my wage!*
> 
> Can't wait to go home take bram out and go for a bubble bath!
> 
> *Ellie how cheeky of you!*


Tell him to ring them! He needs to know where he stands!

Well I'm not feeling too good so decided to stay ay home  :001_tt2:

I saw half of Ghost before falling asleep :blushing: I rarely sleep in the day 

I've decided I'm going to look after my friends children at my house - that way I can stick them on the wii to amuse themselves


----------



## Guest

Well I have had an interesting day that didn't really go as well as I hoped it would.


----------



## lifeizsweet

He thinks its up to them to phone him! I just want to know! 


I wish i still had a wii, I swapped it for my car!


----------



## Indie

hello everyone!!!!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Afternoon! You had a good day?


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Afternoon! You had a good day?


I have thank you what about you?


----------



## Indie

not a bad day dogs are driving me nuts lol.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Its been so slow! Just over an hour till hometime!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Indie said:


> not a bad day dogs are driving me nuts lol.


Yeah Badger's full of herself todayut:


lifeizsweet said:


> Its been so slow! Just over an hour till hometime!


Lol not long then.

Ria have you got your heating sorted?


----------



## Indie

Tia is in season and at the moment she'd let anyone have a go, so it's an hour each in the crate and when she's out the poodle has to go in the kitchen lol.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Indie said:


> Tia is in season and at the moment she'd let anyone have a go, so it's an hour each in the crate and when she's out the poodle has to go in the kitchen lol.


God i've got that bit to come with Badger Both my boy's are done but i still keep her away from them


----------



## Baby Bordie

Afternoon all...  How are you today? Have a good day?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Not too long! 

Going to take bram out when I get back then I'm going to veg!


----------



## Indie

I'm going to have my 1 Crestie done i can't use him as a stud so it would be safer pmsl.


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Not too long!
> 
> Going to take bram out when I get back then I'm going to veg!


Don't blame you. Have a nice glass of wine as well



Indie said:


> I'm going to have my 1 Crestie done i can't use him as a stud so it would be safer pmsl.


I'm hopping they won't be bothered with her


----------



## Indie

My husky has been done and he still bothers lol.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Oh phoned the company he had his job interview with, the guy has been out the office and will get back to him tomorrow or weds! So its not a no yet!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> Don't blame you. Have a nice glass of wine as well


Oh I will! Got 3 bottes at home! Might have a cheeky vodka jelly too!


----------



## Classyellie

Evening Christine and Lisa

I'm eating a toffee apple  Bought one for myself when I got the boys I'm looking after one!



Indie said:


> not a bad day dogs are driving me nuts lol
> 
> Tia is in season and at the moment she'd let anyone have a go, so it's an hour each in the crate and when she's out the poodle has to go in the kitchen lol.





Badger's Mum said:


> God i've got that bit to come with Badger Both my boy's are done but i still keep her away from them


Oh god I've got that to come with Pippa too! Harvs has been done and has never shown any interest in any bitches since so I hope he'll be ok


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening 

Our heating is working now. Just came on by itself


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> Our heating is working now. Just came on by itself


 

Good...at least you'll be nice and warm tonight


----------



## cupcake

Hey all 

My heating is buggered! It keeps coming on when its not sposed to


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Good...at least you'll be nice and warm tonight


Im sat right by the rad lol



cupcake said:


> Hey all
> 
> My heating is buggered! It keeps coming on when its not sposed to


Hello

I know how frustrating it is. We have been waiting since thursday for them to come out, they come and get it working and 30 mins later it goes off again

i hope we dont have anymore trouble now and i hope you get yours sorted


----------



## JoWDC

Hi everyone - bit cold here but guess thats the same for everyone else.

How is everyone?


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Hi everyone - bit cold here but guess thats the same for everyone else.
> 
> How is everyone?


Evening

it is freezing here

Im good thanx. How are you??


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> it is freezing here
> 
> Im good thanx. How are you??


Not bad - had bit of a busy weekend. My day trip ended up as an afternoon/ late evening trip which i wasn't best pleased about (& neither were the cats 'cos they didn't get fed until 11.15pm) - didn't help that we followed the signs for the M40 and ended up on a half hour detour (going round the top of oxford instead of the bottom).


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Hi everyone - bit cold here but guess thats the same for everyone else.
> 
> How is everyone?


Hi Jo 

Have you had a good day?

It's cold here too - got the heating on and my friends children are happily watching a dvd


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Not bad - had bit of a busy weekend. My day trip ended up as an afternoon/ late evening trip which i wasn't best pleased about (& neither were the cats 'cos they didn't get fed until 11.15pm) - didn't help that we followed the signs for the M40 and ended up on a half hour detour (going round the top of oxford instead of the bottom).


Oh dear

im sure your cats forgive you now, although im sure some fish will help lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

i'm home! had a nice curry for dinner and am relaxing with a glass of wine!

Bramble stole the sweet bag today and had burried the contents in his rhubarb pot!


----------



## cupcake

Im all tucked up in bed hehe.

Getting chickens on wednesday, so excited!
Any name suggestions? there will be 5 of them!!  x


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> i'm home! had a nice curry for dinner and am relaxing with a glass of wine!
> 
> Bramble stole the sweet bag today and had burried the contents in his rhubarb pot!


PMSL

he wants to save them for later



cupcake said:


> Im all tucked up in bed hehe.
> 
> Getting chickens on wednesday, so excited!
> Any name suggestions? there will be 5 of them!!  x


Roast, fried, boiled, frozen, in my tummy lol


----------



## Marcia

I'm snug and waiting for my OH to get home so i can put dinner on


----------



## lifeizsweet

cupcake said:


> Im all tucked up in bed hehe.
> 
> Getting chickens on wednesday, so excited!
> Any name suggestions? there will be 5 of them!!  x


ooo we used to have about 200!

OH's business partner has thousands on his farm.

I'm helping with lambing this winter and i get my own lamb! (yes, i fully intend on eating it too!)


----------



## Spaniel mad

Marcia said:


> I'm snug and waiting for my OH to get home so i can put dinner on


ummm what you having xx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> PMSL
> 
> he wants to save them for later


He's so hyper now!

OH just informed him he's never allowed sweets again!


----------



## cupcake

I don't think I could eat a lamb, especially one I cared for!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey all.... Im back from doing all the homework, and now im just resting...  How are you all?


----------



## lifeizsweet

cupcake said:


> I don't think I could eat a lamb, especially one I cared for!


I love the idea of raising my own animal ensuring it has a great life before it ends up on my plate!


----------



## Guest

Good evening how are you all.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all.... Im back from doing all the homework, and now im just resting...  How are you all?


evening lil bro

have you done all your homework like a good boy???



danielled said:


> Good evening how are you all.


evening


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> evening lil bro
> 
> have you done all your homework like a good boy???
> 
> evening


Hiya I will be very happy when I get my new cane that I need.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all.... Im back from doing all the homework, and now im just resting...  How are you all?





danielled said:


> Good evening how are you all.


Evening you two.

Ahhh i remember the days of doing homework! Anything interesting?


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening you two.
> 
> Ahhh i remember the days of doing homework! Anything interesting?


Hello. I'm going to be getting a new cane at this rate. The elastic on mine has snapped. It's on it's last legs.


----------



## JoWDC

Anybody got any ideas how i can peel sticky labels off from a milk bottle - think they've been glued on.


----------



## lifeizsweet

We got sticky labels off my laptop with vinegar, glass cleaner, and my nails! It can be done, just takes time.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> evening lil bro
> 
> have you done all your homework like a good boy???
> 
> Evening big sis...
> 
> Yep, i have, im always a goog boy!
> 
> evening





lifeizsweet said:


> Evening you two.
> 
> Ahhh i remember the days of doing homework! Anything interesting?


Evening you...  Oh its great fun....  

I was doing chemistry, maths, business studies and spanish....


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Anybody got any ideas how i can peel sticky labels off from a milk bottle - think they've been glued on.


I'm not sure how to get sticky labels of milk bottles. I've been searching for bungee elastic today for my long cane. The elastic snapped today so now I have one piece of elastic left and I can feel that is about to give way.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> We got sticky labels off my laptop with vinegar, glass cleaner, and my nails! It can be done, just takes time.


Am going to hunt for vinegar now then. I'm having to create 100 tea light holders out of milk bottles for a big event next sunday.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Those kitchen sponge things with the yellow sponger and green rougher side are pretty good too, good luck!


----------



## sid&kira

i just soke them in hot water and washing up liquid, they come off really easily after about 10 minutes


----------



## JoWDC

sid&kira said:


> i just soke them in hot water and washing up liquid, they come off really easily after about 10 minutes


Tried that - had them soaking for nearly an hour & it worked for 5 out of 7 but these last two are a really bugger. I'm going to be spending ages doing the rest of them.


----------



## Classyellie

Have you got any white spirit or petrol? both work wonders on sticky labels

I've just had a soak in a lovely hot bath....bliss 

Harvs and Pippa are looking at me very strangely as I've turned off the lights and have just got some scented candles lit


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Have you got any white spirit or petrol? both work wonders on sticky labels
> 
> I've just had a soak in a lovely hot bath....bliss
> 
> Harvs and Pippa are looking at me very strangely as I've turned off the lights and have just got some scented candles lit


I'll see what stage of desparation i get to later on this week.

You pampering yourself already for the date?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Haha, Ellie, i can see your trying to bring those spirits out.... :001_tt2:hmy:


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> I'll see what stage of desparation i get to later on this week.
> 
> *You pampering yourself already for the date?*


 lol it's not until Wednesday Jo



Baby Bordie said:


> Haha, Ellie, i can see your trying to bring those spirits out.... :001_tt2:hmy:


James....:001_tt2:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Bramble is SO hyper! He's doing my head in! 


You looking forward to your date ellie?


----------



## Baby Bordie

lifeizsweet said:


> Bramble is SO hyper! He's doing my head in!
> 
> You looking forward to your date ellie?


Ellie's going on a date? You go girll.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Bramble is SO hyper! He's doing my head in!
> 
> You looking forward to your date ellie?


It's all those sweets Linzi  Quite the opposite to my two - they're both flat out either side of me 

I am looking forward to it actually Jo - and I've got an excuse to leave early if I want - my dogs!


----------



## Classyellie

Baby Bordie said:


> Ellie's going on a date? You go girll.... :001_tt2:


pmsl that's almost exactly what my son said!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Classyellie said:


> pmsl that's almost exactly what my son said!


Ha ha, bet he arranged it....


----------



## Classyellie

Baby Bordie said:


> Ha ha, bet he arranged it....


Nope...I did  :blushing:


----------



## Baby Bordie

Classyellie said:


> Nope...I did  :blushing:


Even better...  Im guessing you know this guy?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> It's all those sweets Linzi  Quite the opposite to my two - they're both flat out either side of me
> 
> I am looking forward to it actually Jo - and I've got an excuse to leave early if I want - my dogs!


Sweets live high up in the cupboard from now on! No more love hearts for bram!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Sweets live high up in the cupboard from now on! No more love hearts for bram!


Poor Bram 

Pippa has worked out that if she stands on the sofa she can jump onto the coffee table so that has to stay clear now 

I'll say goodnight to anyone still awake 

I'm shattered still so off to bed to relax with some music for a while

Sweet dreams all xxx


----------



## cupcake

lifeizsweet said:


> I love the idea of raising my own animal ensuring it has a great life before it ends up on my plate!


Definatly better than the meat industry!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

Bloody heating has stopped working again lol

so hopefully the useless blokes that said they fixed it yesterday will be back today


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Bloody heating has stopped working again lol
> 
> so hopefully the useless blokes that said they fixed it yesterday will be back today


Did they come back yesterday?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Did they come back yesterday?


Nope

They didnt even ring or anything to say they wernt


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Nope
> 
> They didnt even ring or anything to say they wernt


It does sound like air if the upstair's one are working. If it is that it wont even take em 5min's to do it. If i lived abit nearer to you i'd come and do it for you


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> It does sound like air if the upstair's one are working. If it is that it wont even take em 5min's to do it. If i lived abit nearer to you i'd come and do it for you


Well the upstairs ones are now coming on a little bit and then the down stairs ones come on for about 10 mins then they all go off

I have just added some pics to Storms puppies page x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Well the upstairs ones are now coming on a little bit and then the down stairs ones come on for about 10 mins then they all go off
> 
> I have just added some pics to Storms puppies page x


oh don't no what that is then. Hope your first on the list today.
I'll go and have a look


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> oh don't no what that is then. Hope your first on the list today.
> I'll go and have a look


We better be first on the list lol


----------



## Classyellie

Morning Christine and Ria 

Oh I hope they come out to you first Ria, I hate being cold!

I was up at 6 and took the dogs out first for a change 

Feel loads better after a good nights sleep sp work for me later


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Morning Christine and Ria
> 
> Oh I hope they come out to you first Ria, I hate being cold!
> 
> I was up at 6 and took the dogs out first for a change
> 
> Feel loads better after a good nights sleep sp work for me later


Morning glad your feeling better today Ellie


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Morning Christine and Ria
> 
> Oh I hope they come out to you first Ria, I hate being cold!
> 
> I was up at 6 and took the dogs out first for a change
> 
> Feel loads better after a good nights sleep sp work for me later


Morning Ellie

I feel the cold more then i do the warm so im terrible and the worst thing is cold hands

I have been up since 5.30am. Bloody puffin was starting on the other cats again


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning all! 

It's so chilly this morning. Bramble won't even get out bed! Hopefully OH hears back about his job today.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all!
> 
> It's so chilly this morning. Bramble won't even get out bed! Hopefully OH hears back about his job today.


Kaydee has only just came downstairs lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Picture for Ellie

Brooke decided to help with the washing lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

So cute!! 

My fingers are so cold, having a cup of tea before i leave for work! I get paid next friday WAHOOO


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> So cute!!
> 
> My fingers are so cold, having a cup of tea before i leave for work! I get paid next friday WAHOOO


I get paid today lol

totally forgot lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Lucky duck! Hopefully my pay cheque should be a nice one this month, 2 of the houses i sold completed so should get commission on them.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Lucky duck! Hopefully my pay cheque should be a nice one this month, 2 of the houses i sold completed so should get commission on them.


ohh just in time for christmas too x


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> ohh just in time for christmas too x


Yep! Got 6 birthdays in November and December too! (and my own  )

Need to start thinking about presents for people really


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm off to work i think! Speak soon guysss x


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm off to work i think! Speak soon guysss x


have a good day xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

I've done today's and tomorrow's dinner


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I've done today's and tomorrow's dinner


What have you got??

No idea what to have today

Im thinking something with chicken lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> What have you got??
> 
> No idea what to have today
> 
> Im thinking something with chicken lol


Pork caserole today and chicken in white wine tomorrow


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Pork caserole today and chicken in white wine tomorrow


ummmm yummy


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Picture for Ellie
> 
> Brooke decided to help with the washing lol


Awww bless her  She is soooo cute



Spaniel mad said:


> I get paid today lol
> 
> totally forgot lol


Lucky you! I've got to wait until next week 



lifeizsweet said:


> Lucky duck! Hopefully my pay cheque should be a nice one this month, 2 of the houses i sold completed so should get commission on them.


Hope it's a good one for you Linzi!



Badger's Mum said:


> Pork caserole today and chicken in white wine tomorrow


Mmmmm...sounds good! I've got stir fry tonight - then a meal out tomorrow


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> ummmm yummy


Misty's pickingup tomorrow so i'll put it in the oven before we go. I love the smell as soon as you open the door


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm the only one here so far! 

Both those dishes sound yummy! Think we are having sausages tonight!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Misty's pickingup tomorrow so i'll put it in the oven before we go. I love the smell as soon as you open the door


I love it when i use the slow cooker. The smell is to die for lol



lifeizsweet said:


> I'm the only one here so far!
> 
> Both those dishes sound yummy! Think we are having sausages tonight!


You are addicted to this place lol

yum make a sausage casserole lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm sat in the office on my own! Need something to entertain me! Its a bit too early to start calling people!


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm sat in the office on my own! Need something to entertain me! Its a bit too early to start calling people!


I'm having one more cup of coffee, Then i'm going to sort my kitchen out, You can come and help me if you want


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm sat in the office on my own! Need something to entertain me! Its a bit too early to start calling people!


Go on Linzi, live a little and ring someone  You could have had an extra half hour in bed


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm having one more cup of coffee, Then i'm going to sort my kitchen out, You can come and help me if you want


Did mine a couple of weeks ago Christine


----------



## Spaniel mad

Our kitchen cuboards need sorting

Just cant be bothered to do them lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Did mine a couple of weeks ago Christine


I did mine, But my 14yr old that had a baking weekend i can't find anything again


----------



## JANICE199

Badger's Mum said:


> I did mine, But my 14yr old that had a baking weekend i can't find anything again


*You've got an excuse not to do it today,we need to get the posts up.*


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *You've got an excuse not to do it today,we need to get the posts up.*


Good job i've got dinner sorted then


----------



## JANICE199

Badger's Mum said:


> Good job i've got dinner sorted then


*I haven't even thought that far ahead,i can see its going to be one of " those" days.*


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *I haven't even thought that far ahead,i can see its going to be one of " those" days.*


I'm out working my lab tomorrow, I've done chicken in white wine for when we get back, You can have that today I'll have bread and dripping tomorrow


----------



## JANICE199

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm out working my lab tomorrow, I've done chicken in white wine for when we get back, You can have that today I'll have bread and dripping tomorrow


*God i haven't had bread and dripping in years.*


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *God i haven't had bread and dripping in years.*


My Mum used to love, Don't no why i said that i hate it:blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> My Mum used to love, Don't no why i said that i hate it:blushing:


Whats Bread and dipping


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Whats Bread and dipping


Lol i ment dripping


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i ment dripping


ok so whats bread and dripping??


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> ok so whats bread and dripping??


It's the fat from meat when you roast it. It's bloody horrible. what wrong with butter


----------



## JANICE199

Spaniel mad said:


> ok so whats bread and dripping??


*After you've cooked a joint ie. of beef the dripping is the fat thats left.when it goes cold spread on bread and sprinkle with salt.*


----------



## Classyellie

My Granddad used to love it! With lashings of salt!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> It's the fat from meat when you roast it. It's bloody horrible. what wrong with butter





JANICE199 said:


> *After you've cooked a joint ie. of beef the dripping is the fat thats left.when it goes cold spread on bread and sprinkle with salt.*


Yuk that is discusting

I think i would prefer bread with butter and marmite


----------



## JANICE199

Spaniel mad said:


> Yuk that is discusting
> 
> I think i would prefer bread with butter and marmite


*haha as a child we weren't allowed butter that was for the adults.but we could have marg.*


----------



## brackensmom

morning all, i am at work but just having a quick catch up, 
i am such a bad pet owner, was a bit rushed this morning getting ready and i nearly left the house without feeding Bracken, but luckily remembered at the last minute


----------



## Spaniel mad

JANICE199 said:


> *haha as a child we weren't allowed butter that was for the adults.but we could have marg.*


You old ones were so deprived back in the day lol


----------



## Classyellie

Have out the cakes out on the other thread ladies  Help yourselves!


----------



## brackensmom

Classyellie said:


> Have out the cakes out on the other thread ladies  Help yourselves!


Thanks Ellie, will have one later with my coffee, must really get on with some work now, speak later. have a good day all,.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Thanks Ellie, will have one later with my coffee, must really get on with some work now, speak later. have a good day all,.


Dont work too hard Nicci xx


----------



## Classyellie

brackensmom said:


> Thanks Ellie, will have one later with my coffee, must really get on with some work now, speak later. have a good day all,.


You have a good day too Nicci


----------



## lifeizsweet

In the office on my own again! Only got little bits and bobs to do today to!  and I'm hungry


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> In the office on my own again! Only got little bits and bobs to do today to!  and I'm hungry


Cakes for you Linzi on the other thread 










Bought them here for you to share!


----------



## JANICE199

Spaniel mad said:


> You old ones were so deprived back in the day lol


*pmsl but we were happy. and just a word of warning to all you younsters, the way things are going i can see us all going back to the " old days".*


----------



## Classyellie

JANICE199 said:


> *pmsl but we were happy. and just a word of warning to all you younsters, the way things are going i can see us all going back to the " old days".*


As long as they don't take away my internet!!


----------



## JANICE199

Classyellie said:


> As long as they don't take away my internet!!


*Oh can you imagin having the power cuts like in the 70's? the forum would have to stand still.*


----------



## lifeizsweet

Oh my god ellie yummy!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *Oh can you imagin having the power cuts like in the 70's? the forum would have to stand still.*


No it would be fine we'd all come to you for bread an dripping


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> In the office on my own again! Only got little bits and bobs to do today to!  and I'm hungry


I hate being bored and hungry


----------



## JANICE199

Badger's Mum said:


> No it would be fine we'd all come to you for bread an dripping


*haha thats fine by me, but you will all have to club together to buy the LARGE joint of beef.:001_tt2:*


----------



## Spaniel mad

Bloke for heating just been

it needs a new part which he has to order so no heating for a few days


----------



## Classyellie

JANICE199 said:


> *haha thats fine by me, but you will all have to club together to buy the LARGE joint of beef.:001_tt2:*


Sounds good to me  You got a big table?



Spaniel mad said:


> Bloke for heating just been
> 
> it needs a new part which he has to order so no heating for a few days


They're bloody hopeless! I'll send you some more hot water bottles


----------



## JANICE199

Spaniel mad said:


> Bloke for heating just been
> 
> it needs a new part which he has to order so no heating for a few days


*Oh i've got a boiler thats been playing up since last year.Some days i can get it to work others i can't.But hubby comes home and it works 1st time for him..Me thinks he's fixed it so i save on gas.*


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> *haha thats fine by me, but you will all have to club together to buy the LARGE joint of beef.:001_tt2:*


I'll send the dog's out to get a cow for you


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Sounds good to me  You got a big table?
> 
> They're bloody hopeless! I'll send you some more hot water bottles


Good job i have loads of dogs to keep me warm.

It wouldnt be soo bad but i feel the cold lol



JANICE199 said:


> *Oh i've got a boiler thats been playing up since last year.Some days i can get it to work others i can't.But hubby comes home and it works 1st time for him..Me thinks he's fixed it so i save on gas.*


Wouldnt surprise me with men lol


----------



## JANICE199

Classyellie said:


> Sounds good to me  You got a big table?
> 
> *No it only seats 4 but plenty of room in the garden.hahaha*


----------



## Classyellie

JANICE199 said:


> Classyellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me  You got a big table?
> 
> *No it only seats 4 but plenty of room in the garden.hahaha*
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok....we can build a camp fire
Click to expand...


----------



## Spaniel mad

Vets have just phoned. They can only fit me in tomorrow at 5 to see Storm and pups


----------



## JANICE199

Classyellie said:


> JANICE199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok....we can build a camp fire
> 
> 
> 
> *:lol::lol: oh i love a good fire. we will have to search the net for campfire songs.*
> 
> thought i'd start with this one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Classyellie

JANICE199 said:


> Classyellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *:lol::lol: oh i love a good fire. we will have to search the net for campfire songs.*
> 
> thought i'd start with this one.
> YouTube - The Scaffold - Gin Gan Goolie
> 
> 
> 
> pmsl
> 
> What about
> 
> YouTube - Spongebob Squarepants - Campfire Song Song - Lyrics
Click to expand...


----------



## JANICE199

Classyellie said:


> JANICE199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> pmsl
> 
> What about
> 
> YouTube - Spongebob Squarepants - Campfire Song Song - Lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> *
> :lol::lol: i'm SO laughing.:001_tt2: or this one.*
> YouTube - Candy Mountain Song!!!! (Lyrics)
Click to expand...


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> Classyellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *:lol::lol: oh i love a good fire. we will have to search the net for campfire songs.*
> 
> thought i'd start with this one.
> YouTube - The Scaffold - Gin Gan Goolie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classyellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JANICE199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> pmsl
> 
> What about
> 
> YouTube - Spongebob Squarepants - Campfire Song Song - Lyrics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even my dog's no i've lost the plot now  forgot the vol was up loud
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Vets have just phoned. They can only fit me in tomorrow at 5 to see Storm and pups


Pic pic pics!!!! 



JANICE199 said:


> Classyellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> :lol::lol: i'm SO laughing.:001_tt2: or this one.*
> YouTube - Candy Mountain Song!!!! (Lyrics)
> 
> 
> 
> lmao
> 
> When eveyone is tired and slowing down
> 
> YouTube - spongebobs campfire song song slowed down {really cool}
Click to expand...


----------



## Spaniel mad

I feel a bit sick

got stomach cramps and no its not my cooking as i havnt eaten yet but it could be because im hungry


----------



## Classyellie

See you later ladies, off to work after I've straightened my hair!

Please try and be good


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> See you later ladies, off to work after I've straightened my hair!
> 
> Please try and be good


Have a good afternoon Ellie xx


----------



## JANICE199

Classyellie said:


> Pic pic pics!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> 
> JANICE199 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao
> 
> When eveyone is tired and slowing down
> 
> YouTube - spongebobs campfire song song slowed down {really cool}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha he sounds p*ssed..
> 
> 
> Spaniel mad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel a bit sick
> 
> got stomach cramps and no its not my cooking as i havnt eaten yet but it could be because im hungry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you eaten yet? i get like that when i'm hungry.*


----------



## Badger's Mum

JANICE199 said:


> Classyellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic pic pics!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> haha he sounds p*ssed..
> I thought that
> 
> Have you eaten yet? i get like that when i'm hungry.*
> 
> 
> 
> I get like that as well, And then another time i can go all day
Click to expand...


----------



## Spaniel mad

I had a slice of toast and feel better now


----------



## JANICE199

*I had cornflakes about mid day then 2 slices of bread and rasberry jam.
ps. glad your feeling better.*


----------



## Spaniel mad

JANICE199 said:


> *I had cornflakes about mid day then 2 slices of bread and rasberry jam.
> ps. glad your feeling better.*


Thanx

your all done til dinner then lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I had a slice of toast and feel better now


Oh that's good. My dinner smell's lovely. I keep having a little try of it.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh that's good. My dinner smell's lovely. I keep having a little try of it.


the rate your going there wont be any left for dinner

Just had my dogs arden grange delivered. 2 x 15kg bags. Should keep them going for a couple of months

Ordered some more puppy arden grange aswell today so hopefully that will be here soon


----------



## lifeizsweet

My phone is going to get cut off! No pf at work anymore till I can pay my bill!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> My phone is going to get cut off! No pf at work anymore till I can pay my bill!


oh dear


----------



## Guest

Hello guys. I've been horse riding and then I went hunting for bungee elastic and couldn't find it anywhere again so I'm ordering a new cane from social services.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> oh dear


Hopefully I will find some money to pay this week, otherwise it will have to wait till next friday! I sorta need my phone for work!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Hopefully I will find some money to pay this week, otherwise it will have to wait till next friday! I sorta need my phone for work!


I hope you get it sorted soon xx


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Hopefully I will find some money to pay this week, otherwise it will have to wait till next friday! I sorta need my phone for work!


I hope you manage to sort it soon.


----------



## Classyellie

I'm having such a crap day at work! Having a break and using my iPod to have a quick look in 

Hope you get your phone sorted quickly Linzi x


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I'm having such a crap day at work! Having a break and using my iPod to have a quick look in
> 
> Hope you get your phone sorted quickly Linzi x


Whats up ellie???


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thanks guys I'm sure I will get it sorted, 


Sorry to hear you aren't having such a good day ellie, hope it gets better x


----------



## Classyellie

Arghh my iPhone keeps throwing me off! LOL


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm going to bake a chocolate cake tonight!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm going to bake a chocolate cake tonight!


Snap so are me and my mum.


----------



## lifeizsweet

danielled said:


> Snap so are me and my mum.


Yummy! I will take a photo when mine is done!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Yummy! I will take a photo when mine is done!


I'm going to try and take a picture of mine too.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I have to sto by one of our vacant properties on the way home, it smells!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Where are you all??????


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

How is everyone??


----------



## lifeizsweet

Got home so early tonight! Just had dinner which was a disaster, sausages were out of date, hash browns didn't cook properly, nightmare! 

Had a nice bath though and am vegging on here tonight!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Got home so early tonight! Just had dinner which was a disaster, sausages were out of date, hash browns didn't cook properly, nightmare!
> 
> Had a nice bath though and am vegging on here tonight!


Oh god you are having a bad day lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

ha i know! Not even going to bother trying a cake tonight! Decided against it, might blow the kitchen up or something! 

And Bramble's just thrown up!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> ha i know! Not even going to bother trying a cake tonight! Decided against it, might blow the kitchen up or something!
> 
> And Bramble's just thrown up!


Yuk

I hate dog sick


----------



## lifeizsweet

Me too, part of me thinks it was to make room for the spare bacon!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Me too, part of me thinks it was to make room for the spare bacon!


pmsl

dogs hey

who'd have em lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> pmsl
> 
> dogs hey
> 
> who'd have em lol


ha i know! how have your lot been?


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> ha i know! how have your lot been?


mine are all great thanx.


----------



## Guest

Hiya guys I've come back on now. There was nothing on tv so came on here.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Hi Danielle, my OH is watching a boring program about motorbikes...he doesn't even ride them!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Hi Danielle, my OH is watching a boring program about motorbikes...he doesn't even ride them!


My mum is watching something on tv but don't know what all I know is I am officially a numpty.


----------



## Spaniel mad

im watching Holby city


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> im watching Holby city


I think my mum is watching that but not sure.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> im watching Holby city


So am i


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> So am i


Good aint it


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> So am i


I knew you would laugh when I told you what I did.


----------



## lifeizsweet

we just put Bing Cosby's ' busy doing nothing' on you tube for Bramble. it's his fave, he howls along to it.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> we just put Bing Cosby's ' busy doing nothing' on you tube for Bramble. it's his fave, he howls along to it.


aww bless him


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> aww bless him


It's so cute! And hilarious


----------



## Classyellie

Evening all!!

I'm back home and sitting comfortably.....now tell me what's been going on?


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Evening all!!
> 
> I'm back home and sitting comfortably.....now tell me what's been going on?


We are still trying to get to 1 million posts. Not there yet.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey all, First post on here today...  So how are you all today?


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, First post on here today...  So how are you all today?


James I'm a numpty tonight you won't believe what I did tonight.


----------



## Classyellie

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, First post on here today...  So how are you all today?


Bit slack aint ya


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> James I'm a numpty tonight you won't believe what I did tonight.


Surprise me Danielle?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Classyellie said:


> Bit slack aint ya


I am arent i?  Whens the date then?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Evening all!!
> 
> I'm back home and sitting comfortably.....now tell me what's been going on?


nowt here apart from pooh pooh and more pooh


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Surprise me Danielle?


Do you promise not to laugh?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Evening all!!
> 
> I'm back home and sitting comfortably.....now tell me what's been going on?


Evening Ellie, hope the rest of your day has been better?

Mine = disaster! Not only is my phone getting cut off, our sausages for dinner where out of date and hash browns didn't cook properly! Ahhh well never mind! Life goes on.

Oooo it''s your date tomorrow isn't it?


----------



## Classyellie

Baby Bordie said:


> I am arent i?  Whens the date then?


lmao tomorrow night


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Do you promise not to laugh?


I might have a little giggle.... 



Classyellie said:


> lmao tomorrow night


Funnn.... That will be fun seeing the updates.


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> I might have a little giggle....
> 
> Funnn.... That will be fun seeing the updates.


A little giggle is fine I'm already a laughing stock in my house for it. There is a thread called does anyone watch hells kitchen USA. Well numpty here me in other words, I thought it said who watches x factor and said I don't watch x factor. Janice started the thread said I think you got the wrong post I'm talking about hells kitchen and Bordie said ya numpty. I'm a laughing stock in my family now because of this. I feel so stupid. How on earth did I manage that.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> A little giggle is fine I'm already a laughing stock in my house for it. There is a thread called does anyone watch hells kitchen USA. Well numpty here me in other words, I thought it said who watches x factor and said I don't watch x factor. Janice started the thread said I think you got the wrong post I'm talking about hells kitchen and Bordie said ya numpty. I'm a laughing stock in my family now because of this. I feel so stupid. How on earth did I manage that.


How silly of you.. Ha ha


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> nowt here apart from pooh pooh and more pooh


  



lifeizsweet said:


> Evening Ellie, hope the rest of your day has been better?
> 
> Mine = disaster! Not only is my phone getting cut off, our sausages for dinner where out of date and hash browns didn't cook properly! Ahhh well never mind! Life goes on.
> 
> Oooo it''s your date tomorrow isn't it?


Awww poor you {{{hugs}}} At least you can have a laugh about it - better than crying anyway 

Yep, my date tomorrow night 



Baby Bordie said:


> Funnn.... That will be fun seeing the updates.


Cheeky!


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> How silly of you.. Ha ha


I know I'm an idiot and now I will be a laughing stock on the course and a t manchester dogs home too.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Awww poor you {{{hugs}}} At least you can have a laugh about it - better than crying anyway
> 
> Yep, my date tomorrow night


ha yeahhh things could be worse! Got a meeting after work tomorrow so shall be home late :-(


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> ha yeahhh things could be worse! Got a meeting after work tomorrow so shall be home late :-(


Not sure yet if I'll be home early or late tomorrow night


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Not sure yet if I'll be home early or late tomorrow night


I hope you will be home late!!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I hope you will be home late!!


Lol not too late cos my babies will be missing me


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Lol not too late cos my babies will be missing me


hehe  They'll understand!

I need to straighten my hair before i go to bed.... i really need a cut, this is far too much effort on my part. Damn being skint!!!


----------



## Indie

Evening all


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> hehe  They'll understand!
> 
> I need to straighten my hair before i go to bed.... i really need a cut, this is far too much effort on my part. Damn being skint!!!


Snap I need my hair doing too.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Indie said:


> Evening all


Evening!



danielled said:


> Snap I need my hair doing too.


We've got a new salon opening in town and i've got a 50% off voucher, so will use that!


----------



## Indie

Hiya, won'y be long and im off to bed didnt get to bed till 2am,


----------



## Classyellie

Indie said:


> Evening all


Evening Lisa  How are you today?



lifeizsweet said:


> *hehe  They'll understand!*
> 
> I need to straighten my hair before i go to bed.... i really need a cut, this is far too much effort on my part. Damn being skint!!!


Maybe 

I never straighten my hair before bed as I always have to do it again in the morning


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening!
> 
> We've got a new salon opening in town and i've got a 50% off voucher, so will use that!


My hair dresser comes to my house to do my hair.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Evening Lisa  How are you today?
> 
> Maybe
> 
> I never straighten my hair before bed as I always have to do it again in the morning


I straighten it after i wash it and thats it done till it gets washed again! it keeps the straightness well and it means i dont have to get up early!


----------



## Indie

Hi Ellie, fine but stressed to the max lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

danielled said:


> My hair dresser comes to my house to do my hair.


my neighbour used to do my hair for me but she moved to australia!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I straighten it after i wash it and thats it done till it gets washed again! it keeps the straightness well and it means i dont have to get up early!


I straightened mine this morning after I'd washed it but it'll need a quick go through again in the morning - I shower every morning and wear a shower cap :blushing: but it always gets a bit wet! 



Indie said:


> Hi Ellie, fine but stressed to the max lol


Why are you stressed hunni?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> I straightened mine this morning after I'd washed it but it'll need a quick go through again in the morning - I shower every morning and wear a shower cap :blushing: but it always gets a bit wet!


I can only have baths atm and use a jug to wash my hair! I can't wait to move we will have 2 power showers!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I can only have baths atm and use a jug to wash my hair! I can't wait to move we will have 2 power showers!


I love my power shower  

Oh yuk!!! Pippa has just come in from the garden with a slug in her mouth  I feel sick now - I had to throw it out


----------



## Indie

Ewwwwwwwwwwwww gross.


----------



## Guest

Goodnight all I'm off to bed. Getting tired so hopefully tomorrow I will post in all the right threads.


----------



## lifeizsweet

ewwww! Bram refuses to go outside unless OH goes with him at night! hehe


----------



## Indie

Nick takes my lot out at 11.


----------



## JoWDC

Hiya everyone. Sorry i'm not on much at the mo - got lots of prep to do for our launch event on sunday - been sticking lots of cards together tonight as well as continuing the label peeling.

How are you all?


----------



## Indie

Do you make your own cards?


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> ewwww! Bram refuses to go outside unless OH goes with him at night! hehe





Indie said:


> Nick takes my lot out at 11.


It's pitch black in my garden and Pippa has only just started to go out on her own in the dark - my baby is growing up :blushing: 



JoWDC said:


> Hiya everyone. Sorry i'm not on much at the mo - got lots of prep to do for our launch event on sunday - been sticking lots of cards together tonight as well as continuing the label peeling.
> 
> How are you all?


I'm fine Jo - are you managing to get the labels off alright now?


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> It's pitch black in my garden and Pippa has only just started to go out on her own in the dark - my baby is growing up :blushing:
> 
> I'm fine Jo - are you managing to get the labels off alright now?


It's M&S labels that are the pain in the a**e - just got 70 from my division commissioner (my boss in Guiding) - & all of those have come off in one pull.


----------



## Classyellie

Nighty night all...off to bed to get my beauty sleep lol 
Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

these puppies will be the death of me

Had me up at 5am zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning Ria, oh my god! I couldn't handle being up that early!


----------



## Classyellie

Morning Ria and Linzi 

Ouch 5am 

Well I was up at 6  My furbabies have had their morning walk and I'm about to have a shower


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning Ellie! 

Bramble is still in bed... OH is taking him to the yard today so he'll be exhuasted tonight!

I need to think about leaving for work


----------



## Guest

Morning all it's me numpty dumtpy haha. I will try and reply on all the right threads today haha. I've come on for a while before I go to my course.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Our heating is really f****** up

It has been turned off as its broke and waiting for a part which they are coming to fix on Monday

But its on and its really hot and its been like it since 6am

so instead of being freezing i feel like siting here in a bikini lol


----------



## JANICE199

Spaniel mad said:


> Our heating is really f****** up
> 
> It has been turned off as its broke and waiting for a part which they are coming to fix on Monday
> 
> But its on and its really hot and its been like it since 6am
> 
> so instead of being freezing i feel like siting here in a bikini lol


*If you get too hot can't you turn the radiators off? Blooming boilers,mind you i shouldn't moan mine is over 20yrs old.*


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Our heating is really f****** up
> 
> It has been turned off as its broke and waiting for a part which they are coming to fix on Monday
> 
> But its on and its really hot and its been like it since 6am
> 
> *so instead of being freezing i feel like siting here in a bikini lol*


Go on....I dare you!  The pups will love it


----------



## Classyellie

My horoscope from FB today 

There is a strong focus on partnership today, Gemini, and this concerns not only the spouse or partner, but children and/or grandchildren, even if they are not your own. If you are not in a relationship at the moment, and you want to be (what Gemini doesn't), today is extremely favorable in that regard. Any news or communications regarding relationships or children will be favorable today. Don't turn down any invitations, and be a little aggressive with someone you like. If you play your cards right, you could have a lot of fun today.


----------



## francesandjon

Morning All!

Hope everyone is well. Its raining here - typical.....a day off for me!

Not been on for a few days......been late finishing work....an hour late last night - not happy!!

Anything I've missed??


----------



## Spaniel mad

JANICE199 said:


> *If you get too hot can't you turn the radiators off? Blooming boilers,mind you i shouldn't moan mine is over 20yrs old.*


Dont know how to turn them off lol

someone is going to come out today b4 4 and have a look



Classyellie said:


> Go on....I dare you!  The pups will love it


pmsl


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Its raining here - typical.....a day off for me!
> 
> Not been on for a few days......been late finishing work....an hour late last night - not happy!!
> 
> Anything I've missed??


Hi

Sadly we all live boring lives and you havnt missed anything lol


----------



## Classyellie

Off to work now 

See you all later if I have time to pop on before my night out


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Off to work now
> 
> See you all later if I have time to pop on before my night out


Have a good day and if i dont speak to you before a good evening too xxxxxxx


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi
> 
> Sadly we all live boring lives and you havnt missed anything lol


Oh Well.....never mind! lol

Thought i'd catch up now, as I prob won't be on much from friday.....got 5 night shifts in a row!! (my own fault - last 2 are O/T)


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> Oh Well.....never mind! lol
> 
> Thought i'd catch up now, as I prob won't be on much from friday.....got 5 night shifts in a row!! (my own fault - last 2 are O/T)


Well I was a complete numpty last night on here.


----------



## Classyellie

I just HAD to pop in to see if we reached the million!!! We did! KNEW it was going to happen while I was at work!!   

Right, off to get myself looking good - yeah right!  Presentable anyways! catch you all later xxx


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> I just HAD to pop in to see if we reached the million!!! We did! KNEW it was going to happen while I was at work!!
> 
> Right, off to get myself looking good - yeah right!  Presentable anyways! catch you all later xxx


It happened while I was out as well. Lnew it would. I've had a day full of techical words that I don't know the meaning to on the IT course. My brain is frazzled now haha.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Been to the vets with pups

Was very eventful. lets just say pooh lol

Vet was very very happy. she said we have 11 beautiful strong and healthy pups that are all excellent weights. She asked what they were eating as their coats are fab.

She checked Storm aswell and said she is in great condition

Im now shattered lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Been to the vets with pups
> 
> Was very eventful. lets just say pooh lol
> 
> Vet was very very happy. she said we have 11 beautiful strong and healthy pups that are all excellent weights. She asked what they were eating as their coats are fab.
> 
> She checked Storm aswell and said she is in great condition
> 
> Im now shattered lol


Glad the vet was happy with Storm and the pups.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hello all? How are you?


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Hello all? How are you?


I'm been on my IT course today.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> I'm been on my IT course today.


Did you?  How was it?


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Did you?  How was it?


It was good very confusing though with lots of technical words that I don't know the meaning of so my brain has turned to jellow with the confusion of it all haha.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> It was good very confusing though with lots of technical words that I don't know the meaning of so my brain has turned to jellow with the confusion of it all haha.


Lol, I didnt have a good day today....


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Lol, I didnt have a good day today....


What's up pm me if you want. I'm here for you.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> What's up pm me if you want. I'm here for you.


Its just school really, pety bitching really... And i did the stupid thing and got involved....


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Its just school really, pety bitching really... And i did the stupid thing and got involved....


If you need to talk my inbox is waiting for you ok.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! Had SUCH a busy day! 

Bramble and OH's mums dog went on an adventure to the pet shop on their own today! They got out the yard and walked down the road to the garden centre next door and went to the pet shop! I would have freaked if i had been there!! Funny now though.


----------



## Classyellie

You lot have been quiet tonight 

I've just given the dogs a quick walk down the road and back and I'm having a quick mug of horlicks before bed 

I've got to work all day tomorrow as I'm covering my counterparts work hours too 

Tonight went great   



lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! Had SUCH a busy day!
> 
> Bramble and OH's mums dog went on an adventure to the pet shop on their own today! They got out the yard and walked down the road to the garden centre next door and went to the pet shop! I would have freaked if i had been there!! Funny now though.


Ooops


----------



## CavalierClara

Classyellie said:


> You lot have been quiet tonight
> 
> I've just given the dogs a quick walk down the road and back and I'm having a quick mug of horlicks before bed
> 
> I've got to work all day tomorrow as I'm covering my counterparts work hours too
> 
> Tonight went great
> 
> Ooops


Oh ellie was ur date tonight?? How did it go ?? Spill lol


----------



## Captain.Charisma

HEEeeellllloooo there ? is anyone home ?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

The pups are getting me up earlier and earlier

430 am today


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> The pups are getting me up earlier and earlier
> 
> 430 am today


OMG!  I'd have told them to go back to bed! 

Morning Ria

I'm at work all day today so have already walked the dogs and had my shower  Think it's going to be a long day 

Last night went great, we didn't stop talking all evening  Made another date to go out too :blushing:and he's now got my mobile no  Haven't got time to tell all so fill you in later


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> The pups are getting me up earlier and earlier
> 
> 430 am today


Moorning how are you today?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> OMG!  I'd have told them to go back to bed!
> 
> Morning Ria
> 
> I'm at work all day today so have already walked the dogs and had my shower  Think it's going to be a long day
> 
> Last night went great, we didn't stop talking all evening  Made another date to go out too :blushing:and he's now got my mobile no  Haven't got time to tell all so fill you in later


I did tell them but they have learnt to escape the pen now lol

Aww im glad you had a good nite

Cant wait to hear all the details


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning All!

Oooo Ellie sounds like your date was good then? Can't wait to hear about it! 

I am up SO early, So early then when i came downstairs GMTV hadn't even started!! 

Got to pick my boss up this morning, but he lives 20 mins in the wrong direction!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Oooo Ellie sounds like your date was good then? Can't wait to hear about it!
> 
> I am up SO early, So early then when i came downstairs GMTV hadn't even started!!
> 
> Got to pick my boss up this morning, but he lives 20 mins in the wrong direction!


Morning

I would make him walk to you lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning
> 
> I would make him walk to you lol


hahah i have to pick him up because he can't walk! or drive!

Bramble just bought a pair oh OH's massive socks downstairs for me..bless..


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> hahah i have to pick him up because he can't walk! or drive!
> 
> Bramble just bought a pair oh OH's massive socks downstairs for me..bless..


Ours all have a thing for socks


----------



## Guest

Morning all how are you.


----------



## dexter

hi all. feel crap. me thinks a cold lurking!!!! still at least the weathers looking better lol


----------



## Guest

dexter said:


> hi all. feel crap. me thinks a cold lurking!!!! still at least the weathers looking better lol


Snap I'm getting a cold to I think because I don't feel great either today.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Morning all how are you.


I'm fine thank's how are you?


dexter said:


> hi all. feel crap. me thinks a cold lurking!!!! still at least the weathers looking better lol


Everyone's getting cold's at the moment, Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Spaniel mad

Be just my luck to get a cold too

stressed enough as it is lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Be just my luck to get a cold too
> 
> stressed enough as it is lol


My lot have all had cold's, I havn't had one yet


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> My lot have all had cold's, I havn't had one yet


Hows Badger today then.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> My lot have all had cold's, I havn't had one yet


Im sure you will get it next


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Im sure you will get it next


My mum had a cold and she has just got rid of it and I think she may have given it to me.


----------



## ppersion

HI, every body I share a funny experience to all viewers. You know, how you girls always say 'I Know' When us men tell you anything.. well i was getting a bit peed at this, so this morning while Mrs Red was in bed i popped up the road to the local farm and borrowed one of there pigs, i came home and lead it up the stairs all quiet like and put it in the bath.
20 mins later the mrs got up and went up stairs to take a bath, i waited for the screams, and oh boy i wasn't dissappointed, she came flying down the stairs towel floating behind her screaming ..
RED!!! RED!!!! THERES A PIG IN THE BATH!!!!!! 


lol............hahahahahahaha........


----------



## francesandjon

Think I may have just fended off a cold......took the cheap tesco version of berrocca for a couple of days as I was feeling a bit pants...and now seem to be ok!


----------



## Classyellie

Afternoon ladies 

Just popped home in my lunch break to check on my babies


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Afternoon ladies
> 
> Just popped home in my lunch break to check on my babies


Afternoon

How are them babies???


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Afternoon
> 
> How are them babies???


Missing me  Think they're a bit miffed as I'm usually with them all morning :blushing: Pippa has been in her crate since 8.30 and will have to go back in soon when I go back to work

How are your babies?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Missing me  Think they're a bit miffed as I'm usually with them all morning :blushing: Pippa has been in her crate since 8.30 and will have to go back in soon when I go back to work
> 
> How are your babies?


Aww dont worry

They will be fine

Mine are all great. Big ones are fast asleep but pups are awake and wrecking their pen as usual lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww dont worry
> 
> They will be fine
> 
> Mine are all great. Big ones are fast asleep but pups are awake and wrecking their pen as usual lol


The pups sound like they are having fun. Little cuties.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> The pups sound like they are having fun. Little cuties.


They are little devils lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> They are little devils lol


They're cute though. They always make me smile when I read about them or see pictures I keep going back pages and looking at the ones you posted. They are adorable.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> They are little devils lol





danielled said:


> They're cute though. They always make me smile when I read about them or see pictures I keep going back pages and looking at the ones you posted. They are adorable.


You're right Danielle, they are adorable :001_wub:

Right, no rest for the wicked  Back to work I go!


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> They're cute though. They always make me smile when I read about them or see pictures I keep going back pages and looking at the ones you posted. They are adorable.





Classyellie said:


> You're right Danielle, they are adorable :001_wub:
> 
> Right, no rest for the wicked  Back to work I go!


they want you to think they are good so look too cute in pics lol

Have fun Ellie x


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> they want you to think they are good so look too cute in pics lol
> 
> Have fun Ellie x


They are really cute. I think I'm in love with them.


----------



## Classyellie

Phew that was a long day! 

Just downloading Holby from last night as I missed it. And while that is doing - going to steam some salmon and veg


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Phew that was a long day!
> 
> Just downloading Holby from last night as I missed it. And while that is doing - going to steam some salmon and veg


Aww bless ya

Holby was good


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! 

Phone finally got cut off lol, at least i can pay the bill next week! 

Works stressfull at the moment, one member isn't pulling his weight and everyone is starting to notice now. It annoys me that i put so much effort in and they think they can just float along! argh!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Evening all... Its a really proud moment in my household...  How are all of you?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Evening all... Its a really proud moment in my household...  How are all of you?


Hello what's the proud moment then?


----------



## Spaniel mad

evening all

I have had a really stress ful day

i just want to scream


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello what's the proud moment then?


Sister has made it to the finals of Miss swansea... 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/67543-vote-my-sister-miss-swansea.html


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> evening all
> 
> I have had a really stress ful day
> 
> i just want to scream


oh no what's wrong?



Baby Bordie said:


> Sister has made it to the finals of Miss swansea... Wow you must be proud
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/67543-vote-my-sister-miss-swansea.html


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> oh no what's wrong?


I am...  Now were just trying to get as much votes as possible...


----------



## Guest

I'm offically snookered now because my cane has completely gone on me.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> I am...  Now were just trying to get as much votes as possible...


I'll vote for her


----------



## Baby Bordie

Badger's Mum said:


> I'll vote for her


Thanks, it means alot to her...


----------



## lifeizsweet

I"ll vote for your sis james!


Sorry to hear your day hasn't been so great Ria, neither has mine!

Will it be long before you get another cane danielle?


----------



## Baby Bordie

lifeizsweet said:


> I"ll vote for your sis james!
> 
> Sorry to hear your day hasn't been so great Ria, neither has mine!
> 
> Will it be long before you get another cane danielle?


Thanks alot, we really think she can do well, and i hope you do to!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> I"ll vote for your sis james!
> 
> Sorry to hear your day hasn't been so great Ria, neither has mine!
> 
> Will it be long before you get another cane danielle?


They said it may take a while.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Will they speed thing up because your current one is useless? Hope you get it soon! Did you make your chocolate cake the other day? I didn't manage to make mine so doing it on sunday instead!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Will they speed thing up because your current one is useless? Hope you get it soon! Did you make your chocolate cake the other day? I didn't manage to make mine so doing it on sunday instead!


Yes we made the chocolate cake but didn't take a picture of it we forgot.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Nevernind, as long as it tasted good!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Nevernind, as long as it tasted good!


Yes it was yummy.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> oh no what's wrong?


Just my family being lazy and not helping


----------



## lifeizsweet

Yummy! I can't wait to bake mine!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Oh have just sent bram down the stairs with a shaving foam wig and beard! What a numpty lol now brams getting a bath!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Yummy! I can't wait to bake mine!


Next doors cat decided to join us for desert and jumped on the couch next to me so I took him back home but the owner wasn't in then when she got back she asked if I had seen her cat so I said yes he's right here tried to give him back to you but you were out. She thanked me and took him home.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Just my family being lazy and not helping


You no where i am if you want a chat


----------



## lifeizsweet

danielled said:


> Next doors cat decided to join us for desert and jumped on the couch next to me so I took him back home but the owner wasn't in then when she got back she asked if I had seen her cat so I said yes he's right here tried to give him back to you but you were out. She thanked me and took him home.


That was good of you to watch her cat, my old one used to go next door for peace and quiet!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> You no where i am if you want a chat


Thanx

Will PM you xx


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> That was good of you to watch her cat, my old one used to go next door for peace and quiet!


I couldn't leave him.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Awhh, sis, hope you are okay?  If you need a chat, im here, so just text me or PM me...


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Awhh, sis, hope you are okay?  If you need a chat, im here, so just text me or PM me...


Thanx lil bro xx


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Thanx lil bro xx


If you need a chat I'm only a pm away ok.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> evening all
> 
> I have had a really stress ful day
> 
> i just want to scream


Awww {{{hugs}}} hunni. You know where I am Ria xxx



Baby Bordie said:


> Sister has made it to the finals of Miss swansea...
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/67543-vote-my-sister-miss-swansea.html


Yayyyy!!! Well done to your sis James - I'll vote for her 



lifeizsweet said:


> Oh have just sent bram down the stairs with a shaving foam wig and beard! What a numpty lol now brams getting a bath!


pmsl  Did you take a pic? 

I've been on the phone to my daughter - boy is she nosy!


----------



## lifeizsweet

I didn't ellie! Will next time! ( Happens a lot! ) 


So c'mon where's the juicy goss from the hot date!!!!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I didn't ellie! Will next time! ( Happens a lot! )
> 
> So c'mon where's the juicy goss from the hot date!!!!


Lol   No juicy gossip! 

We got along really well though  I met him up in town and I drove up but he took me to a lovely Italian restaurant a few miles away.....I don't think we stopped talking! He is a couple of years younger than me and divorced, as I am, with 2 children, one who lives with him (boy aged 13) We have the same wierd sense of humour  

I gave him my mob no although not my address yet! He has texted me a few times today thanking me for going out with him and I've said he can come for a walk with me and the dogs at the weekend :blushing: then we are going out for a bite to eat again

He is lovely but I'm paranoid about being used again as my ex-boyfriend used me to get his ex back - moved her in a week after we split up - I'm going to take things VERY slowly and see what happens


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Lol   No juicy gossip!
> 
> We got along really well though  I met him up in town and I drove up but he took me to a lovely Italian restaurant a few miles away.....I don't think we stopped talking! He is a couple of years younger than me and divorced, as I am, with 2 children, one who lives with him (boy aged 13) We have the same wierd sense of humour
> 
> I gave him my mob no although not my address yet! He has texted me a few times today thanking me for going out with him and I've said he can come for a walk with me and the dogs at the weekend :blushing: then we are going out for a bite to eat again
> 
> He is lovely but I'm paranoid about being used again as my ex-boyfriend used me to get his ex back - moved her in a week after we split up - I'm going to take things VERY slowly and see what happens


Sounds like you had a really good nite

You must take a pic of him lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Sounds like you had a really good nite
> 
> You must take a pic of him lol


I'll see if my dogs like him first


----------



## lifeizsweet

Sounds like you had a great time! He better not mess you around! I'll have to sort him out if that's the case! Sounds lovely though! How exciting!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I'll see if my dogs like him first


Aww let the dogs vet him lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Brams just spent the last ten minutes looking at himself in the mirror! 


Oh and apparently loves OH more than me!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Brams just spent the last ten minutes looking at himself in the mirror!
> 
> Oh and apparently loves OH more than me!


Some dogs are soo vein lol


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Some dogs are soo vein lol


Lol.....Pippa sits in front of the mirror in my bedroom and licks it


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Some dogs are soo vein lol


Lol he's hilarious! He loves his reflection!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Pups are finally asleep so going to sleep now

Nite all xx


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Pups are finally asleep so going to sleep now
> 
> Nite all xx


Nite Ria sleep well.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Pups are finally asleep so going to sleep now
> 
> Nite all xx


Night night Ria
Sweet dreams hun xxx


----------



## Baby Bordie

Night night Ria...


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Night night Ria...


Have you stopped spying on me and Noush now haha.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Night night Ria, I made the mistake of opening the vodka! Hello hangover!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Night night Ria, I made the mistake of opening the vodka! Hello hangover!


 tut tut naughty girl  I'll make you some coffee in the morning 

I'm off to bed now - as always I'll listen to some music before drifting off


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> tut tut naughty girl  I'll make you some coffee in the morning
> 
> I'm off to bed now - as always I'll listen to some music before drifting off


So far so good! Just need a nice warm drink and i shall be right as rain! oooo i can't wait for sunday, i'm going to have a lovely lie in!

Morning all!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

I swear these pups are out to get me

Just geting into bed and Tyler decided to wake up and start howling, so got him out and let him run around to tire himself out

Then he finally went to sleep bout 12ish and then a different 4 decided to wake up


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> So far so good! Just need a nice warm drink and i shall be right as rain! oooo i can't wait for sunday, i'm going to have a lovely lie in!
> 
> Morning all!!


Lie in???

Whats that lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

haha bless Ria! You'll miss them when they're gone!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> haha bless Ria! You'll miss them when they're gone!


ummm

No i wont lol

Not during the night anyway lol

Will be sad to see them go but will be nice and quiet plus i still have Breeze


----------



## lifeizsweet

good point! When do they start leaving? 


Ohhhhh i'm not in the mood for work today! Can't drink tonight either cause I have loads of viewings tomorrow!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> good point! When do they start leaving?
> 
> Ohhhhh i'm not in the mood for work today! Can't drink tonight either cause I have loads of viewings tomorrow!


Next Wednesday

Im of out 2nite. Me Mum, Sister, Auntie and cousins are off out to see a stripper and drag queen. Should be fun lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Sounds like fun!! I've not had a night out in SO long! Maybe when i get paid!....


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Next Wednesday
> 
> Im of out 2nite. Me Mum, Sister, Auntie and cousins are off out to see a stripper and drag queen. Should be fun lol


Morning all

Ria I'm shocked at you


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning! 

I don't know what to have for breakfast....hurm....


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning!
> 
> I don't know what to have for breakfast....hurm....


I'm out working with my lab today, So i've got bacon or sausage roll's waiting for me when i get there


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Sounds like fun!! I've not had a night out in SO long! Maybe when i get paid!....


I dont know when i was last out



Badger's Mum said:


> Morning all
> 
> Ria I'm shocked at you


pmsl

Im more looking forward to the drink and kebab after lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm out working with my lab today, So i've got bacon or sausage roll's waiting for me when i get there


oh yum

Im starving and could do with some of that lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm out working with my lab today, So i've got bacon or sausage roll's waiting for me when i get there


ooooo yummy! Have fun! Bramble's going to the yard today, his favourite thing to do now is ride on the back of the trailer!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> oh yum
> 
> Im starving and could do with some of that lol


I'll save you some



lifeizsweet said:


> ooooo yummy! Have fun! Bramble's going to the yard today, his favourite thing to do now is ride on the back of the trailer!


Mine love the jrt love's it on the jcb's


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Next Wednesday
> 
> Im of out 2nite. Me Mum, Sister, Auntie and cousins are off out to see a stripper and drag queen. Should be fun lol


Sounds like fun! Have a good night 



Badger's Mum said:


> I'm out working with my lab today, So i've got bacon or sausage roll's waiting for me when i get there


Mmmm.....nice! Have fun Christine 



lifeizsweet said:


> ooooo yummy! Have fun! Bramble's going to the yard today, his favourite thing to do now is ride on the back of the trailer!


No more trips to the pet store for Bramble then Linzi? 

Morning ladies 

I really didn't want to get up this morning! But I am so off to walk my babies after another coffee


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> No more trips to the pet store for Bramble then Linzi?
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> I really didn't want to get up this morning! But I am so off to walk my babies after another coffee


hahah not yet!! He's such a cheeky sod!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Sounds like fun! Have a good night
> 
> Mmmm.....nice! Have fun Christine
> 
> No more trips to the pet store for Bramble then Linzi?
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> I really didn't want to get up this morning! But I am so off to walk my babies after another coffee


I dont want to get up any morning, apart from monday as i have just seen that westlife are on gmtv monday so have to watch that


----------



## Classyellie

Oooooohh meant to tell you all - my daughter has booked her flight to come home - on 12th December    

She has to fly back on 26th as she's back on duty but at least she'll be spending Christmas with me


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Oooooohh meant to tell you all - my daughter has booked her flight to come home - on 12th December
> 
> She has to fly back on 26th as she's back on duty but at least she'll be spending Christmas with me


That is brilliant Ellie. bet you cant wait x


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> That is brilliant Ellie. bet you cant wait x


lol no I can't! I really miss having her close by! She'll spend a few days with her Dad too of course but we'll still have over a week together


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> lol no I can't! I really miss having her close by! She'll spend a few days with her Dad too of course but we'll still have over a week together


Will you have her and your son with you xmas day?


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Will you have her and your son with you xmas day?


That's the plan yes   if my ex hubby wants to join us then he can - I have invited him to


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> That's the plan yes   if my ex hubby wants to join us then he can - I have invited him to


Do you think he will??


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Do you think he will??


More than likely yes - but as we get along great and are still good friends that's ok by me. We were married a long time and he's still one of the first people I ring if I ever have any problems


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> More than likely yes - but as we get along great and are still good friends that's ok by me. We were married a long time and he's still one of the first people I ring if I ever have any problems


That is brill

Its good you can still talk


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> That is brill
> 
> Its good you can still talk


lol it is...we speak on the phone regularly 

Right, off to walk the dogs then a nice hot shower when I get back


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im happy

We now have heating and hot water

Im going to bath all the dogs and pups tomorrow 

Anyone want to come and help???


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Im happy
> 
> We now have heating and hot water
> 
> Im going to bath all the dogs and pups tomorrow
> 
> Anyone want to come and help???


I'll come and help Ria - I'll have to take Brooke for nice walk after though  

Great that you've got your heating back 

I've got to get ready for work now so have a fantastic night tonight Ria


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I'll come and help Ria - I'll have to take Brooke for nice walk after though
> 
> Great that you've got your heating back
> 
> I've got to get ready for work now so have a fantastic night tonight Ria


Yeah of course you can take brooke for a walk, leave your car keys here though lol

Im glad too. Hot water went off 2 days ago aswell so been boiling pots of water for a bath

have a good day Ellie will try and have a good nite


----------



## Guest

Hello everybody you'll never guesse what I bought today. I'm very happy with what I have bought.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Good evening how is everyone? Hope you all had a good day


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Good evening how is everyone? Hope you all had a good day


Evening

Im good thanx. we have heating and hot water yay

Hows you??


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> Im good thanx. we have heating and hot water yay
> 
> Hows you??


Thank got for that!. Mind you it was hot here today.
I'm got but shattered


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Thank got for that!. Mind you it was hot here today.
> I'm got but shattered


Its been warmish here aswell

Im meant to be off out 2nite but doesnt look like i will be going as my brother hasnt come back yet


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Its been warmish here aswell
> 
> Im meant to be off out 2nite but doesnt look like i will be going as my brother hasnt come back yet


Not with the stripper's???.
My Misty was soooo good today I'm so proud of her i could burst


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Not with the stripper's???.
> My Misty was soooo good today I'm so proud of her i could burst


Yeah strippers lol

Aww did you give her a treat


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Oooooohh meant to tell you all - my daughter has booked her flight to come home - on 12th December
> 
> She has to fly back on 26th as she's back on duty but at least she'll be spending Christmas with me


Thats great news ellie!! coupla days after my birthday!

I am stuffed we just had an indian takeout for two from waitrose, lovely!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Evening all...  How are you?


----------



## lifeizsweet

good ta, yourself?


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Evening all...  How are you?


Hi James hows you? Are you going to be watching me again like last night haha. That was so funny.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Hi James hows you? Are you going to be watching me again like last night haha. That was so funny.


Hey Danielle...  Lmao, i will be watching... out the corner of my eye.....  :001_tt2:


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah strippers lol
> 
> Aww did you give her a treat


Yep


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey Danielle...  Lmao, i will be watching... out the corner of my eye.....  :001_tt2:


I had better keep an eye out for you then see if you can find me on another thread haha.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> I had better keep an eye out for you then see if you can find me on another thread haha.


Ive already found you.... :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Ive already found you.... :001_tt2:


I can see that bet you can't find me this time.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I really want a drink,but don't want to risk getting a hangover for tomorrow, one won't hurt though will it? nahhh


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> I really want a drink,but don't want to risk getting a hangover for tomorrow, one won't hurt though will it? nahhh


I need a hiding place on here because I think James might be following me haha. Know anywhere good for me to hide haha.:001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> I need a hiding place on here because I think James might be following me haha. Know anywhere good for me to hide haha.:001_tt2:


Hmmm, yer....  I know a place...


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Hmmm, yer....  I know a place...


You'll find me no doubt.


----------



## fairy74

lifeizsweet said:


> I really want a drink,but don't want to risk getting a hangover for tomorrow, one won't hurt though will it? nahhh


Its Friday so have a drink or two..just have water before bed and you will be fine.
(years of practice lol).


----------



## lifeizsweet

fairy74 said:


> Its Friday so have a drink or two..just have water before bed and you will be fine.
> (years of practice lol).


Yeahhh i'll be fine, shame i'm going to be out driving all day or it's easier if i'm in the office!

Vodka and lemonade here i come!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Yeahhh i'll be fine, shame i'm going to be out driving all day or it's easier if i'm in the office!
> 
> Vodka and lemonade here i come!


I'm drinking wkd at the minute.


----------



## fairy74

lifeizsweet said:


> Yeahhh i'll be fine, shame i'm going to be out driving all day or it's easier if i'm in the office!
> 
> Vodka and lemonade here i come!


well you can really go for it tomorrow night hun.

Unless you work Sunday


----------



## lifeizsweet

Nah got sunday off! 6 day weeks are enough for me! 

What flavour danielle? I like the blue ones!


----------



## CavalierClara

Hey Ive noticed something suspicious on this forum with a member and I dont know what i should do its not someone eveyone might kno. It might be nothing but im becoming a little concerned for the younger members. Any suggestions? Maybe I can pm someone


----------



## brackensmom

evening all, how is everyone have i missed much, not been around for couple of nights.


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Nah got sunday off! 6 day weeks are enough for me!
> 
> What flavour danielle? I like the blue ones!


Blue and I'm having another now but it will be my last one I promise. This is my second wkd blue.


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> evening all, how is everyone have i missed much, not been around for couple of nights.


Well I was having a right giggle last night.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> evening all, how is everyone have i missed much, not been around for couple of nights.


Evening

You havnt missed much lol

What you been upto??


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> Blue and I'm having another now but it will be my last one I promise. This is my second wkd blue.


hi danille, i like the orange WKD it is iron brew, what flavour is blue one.



Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> You havnt missed much lol
> 
> What you been upto??


Hi Ria, not done much, just not had time to get on forum. glad you got hot water and heating sorted now.


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> hi danille, i like the orange WKD it is iron brew, what flavour is blue one.
> 
> Hi Ria, not done much, just not had time to get on forum. glad you got hot water and heating sorted now.


Good question I have never known what flavour the blue one is but it's my favourite.


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> Good question I have never known what flavour the blue one is but it's my favourite.


LOL, oh right might give it a try then, see what it is like.


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> LOL, oh right might give it a try then, see what it is like.


I love it it tastes lovely. If you want a laugh you will laugh when I tell you what I did on tuesday night. I posted a reply on a hells kitchen thread about x factor so basically I was a complete numpty and got the wrong thread.


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> I love it it tastes lovely. If you want a laugh you will laugh when I tell you what I did on tuesday night. I posted a reply on a hells kitchen thread about x factor so basically I was a complete numpty and got the wrong thread.


oh no wish i had seen that, bet it confused everyone


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> oh no wish i had seen that, bet it confused everyone


The thread is called does anyone watch hells kitchen usa it's still on here I will go hunting for it now and let you know where it is. Everybody was teasing me.


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> oh no wish i had seen that, bet it confused everyone


The thread is in general chat on page 4 take a look you will laugh.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening!

I couldn't get on the net when i got home from work :cursing: took me until gone 9.30 to connect :cursing: Then when I did I made the mistake of going onto FB and msn :blushing: 

Anyway, I'm here now....how are you all?


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Evening!
> 
> I couldn't get on the net when i got home from work :cursing: took me until gone 9.30 to connect :cursing: Then when I did I made the mistake of going onto FB and msn :blushing:
> 
> Anyway, I'm here now....how are you all?


I'm very happy I bought myself two of those aliens in an egg shaped container in gooey stuff and I love them. I called them Toby and Cody.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Evening!
> 
> I couldn't get on the net when i got home from work :cursing: took me until gone 9.30 to connect :cursing: Then when I did I made the mistake of going onto FB and msn :blushing:
> 
> Anyway, I'm here now....how are you all?


Evening Ellie

Im good. Hows you??


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I'm very happy I bought myself two of those aliens in an egg shaped container in gooey stuff and I love them. I called them Toby and Cody.


Yuo do make me laugh Danielle 



Spaniel mad said:


> Evening Ellie
> 
> Im good. Hows you??


I'm good but tired and have a headache - THAT time of month and all 

Thought you were going out tonight Ria?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Yuo do make me laugh Danielle
> 
> I'm good but tired and have a headache - THAT time of month and all
> 
> Thought you were going out tonight Ria?


No my brother was late back so missed out on going 

Just waiting for Mum and sister to get back with my kebab lol


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Yuo do make me laugh Danielle
> 
> I'm good but tired and have a headache - THAT time of month and all
> 
> Thought you were going out tonight Ria?


They are cute aliens. One of them Toby I'm holding him and tried to put him back in the egg but can't get him off my finger. He loves me and won't let go.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> No my brother was late back so missed out on going
> 
> Just waiting for Mum and sister to get back with my kebab lol


Awww what a shame and you were looking forward to it too 

Enjoy your kebab though


----------



## Beowulf1976

I have just seen in your signature that it's only 2 months and 2 days until Christmas EEEEK I haven't done ANY shopping yet... though with money being tight I usually get it with the money I get just before Christmas lol so it's a rush to get it all on the last day of school whilst the kids are at school as we can never find anyone to have the kids whilst we are doing it heheh.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Awww what a shame and you were looking forward to it too
> 
> Enjoy your kebab though


i will when they eventually get back with it lol



Beowulf1976 said:


> I have just seen in your signature that it's only 2 months and 2 days until Christmas EEEEK I haven't done ANY shopping yet... though with money being tight I usually get it with the money I get just before Christmas lol so it's a rush to get it all on the last day of school whilst the kids are at school as we can never find anyone to have the kids whilst we are doing it heheh.


I like to do shopping in the months before xmas aswell. Spread it out

I love xmas


----------



## Classyellie

Going to close my eyes now  I've been lying on my bed and have just taken Pippa downstairs to go in her crate - I don't trust her to sleep on the bed with me all night just yet!

Hope you're enjoying your kebab Ria lol

Sleep well and sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Going to close my eyes now  I've been lying on my bed and have just taken Pippa downstairs to go in her crate - I don't trust her to sleep on the bed with me all night just yet!
> 
> Hope you're enjoying your kebab Ria lol
> 
> Sleep well and sweet dreams xxx


Night night sleep well.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thats a shame you didn't go out! 

Had huge arguement with OH this evening, it was rediculous but has going me thinking to the point of if i need ot leave, i will be homeless, what are my chance of finding somewhere to live with bram?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Also saw an ex fling of mine's video on kerrang this evening, was the oddest realisation ever!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Morning all, Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Classyellie

Lol I'm shattered already! Took the dogs out nice and early so they're happy, washing has been done and I've had my shower - not sure what else to do today   Better stay here for a bit then!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Lol I'm shattered already! Took the dogs out nice and early so they're happy, washing has been done and I've had my shower - not sure what else to do today   Better stay here for a bit then!


Yay i've sorted the dog's done the house work all done, Shopping abit later and that's me all done for the weekend


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Yay i've sorted the dog's done the house work all done, Shopping abit later and that's me all done for the weekend


Great aint it!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Great aint it!


Yep Going to do abit of training with Badger today


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

What a morning
Didnt get to bed til about 1 then pups had me up at 3 and 5 and bloody Tyler was barking and howling constantly from 7 til 8. Hes a little **** lol

Im off out in a bit. Going to leave the puppies alone for the first time ever


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> What a morning
> Didnt get to bed til about 1 then pups had me up at 3 and 5 and bloody Tyler was barking and howling constantly from 7 til 8. Hes a little **** lol
> 
> Im off out in a bit. Going to leave the puppies alone for the first time ever


I'm shaw they'll be fine
I'll give you my shopping list if you want


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> What a morning
> Didnt get to bed til about 1 then pups had me up at 3 and 5 and bloody Tyler was barking and howling constantly from 7 til 8. Hes a little **** lol
> 
> Im off out in a bit. Going to leave the puppies alone for the first time ever


Awww let us know if they wreck the place 

I've just had a bacon sandwich 

I'm trying to break some new jeans in! I hate it when they're new and I've got 2 pairs to do!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Well all pups are still alive lol

came in and the house was silent. They must have been asleep the whole time as there was no wee or pooh


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Well all pups are still alive lol
> 
> came in and the house was silent. They must have been asleep the whole time as there was no wee or pooh


Badger still sleep's if i'm out!. Glad you didn't come home to a mess


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Badger still sleep's if i'm out!. Glad you didn't come home to a mess


The big dogs sleep when we go out


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Well all pups are still alive lol
> 
> came in and the house was silent. They must have been asleep the whole time as there was no wee or pooh


Awww bless 'em...what good little puppies  

My 2 sleep when I'm out.....and go absolutely crazy when I get back!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Awww bless 'em...what good little puppies
> 
> My 2 sleep when I'm out.....and go absolutely crazy when I get back!


Brooke has SA so she whines and whines when she cant see me. But ignoring her is calming her down and she is gettting better thank god lol

She loves her Mummy :001_tt2:


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Brooke has SA so she whines and whines when she cant see me. But ignoring her is calming her down and she is gettting better thank god lol
> 
> She loves her Mummy :001_tt2:


Aww bless my little Brooke  She misses her real mummy so hurry up and give her back lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Aww bless my little Brooke  She misses her real mummy so hurry up and give her back lol


She would be lost without me


----------



## Badger's Mum

What's happened to everyone lately it's been really quiet on the furum hasn't it?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> What's happened to everyone lately it's been really quiet on the furum hasn't it?


yes it has been very very quiet


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> yes it has been very very quiet


Must say i get more work done


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> She would be lost without me


I know what you mean Ria, my little Pippa would be lost without me too bless her



Badger's Mum said:


> What's happened to everyone lately it's been really quiet on the furum hasn't it?


I've been spending more time chatting on msn and on FB as it's been so quiet - luckily living alone means not too much housework to do


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> What's happened to everyone lately it's been really quiet on the furum hasn't it?


It has been quiet on here.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! Hope everyone's had a good day. OH has gone night fishing so me and Brams are having a night on the sofa!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! Hope everyone's had a good day. OH has gone night fishing so me and Brams are having a night on the sofa!


Good evening. Hows you?


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm good thanks, just watching the simpsons, how are you?


----------



## Debbiehut

Why is it I seem to be eating my way through welly-boots and body warmers!! :cursing: welly boots have duck tape over a big split, and the body warmers puffer stuffings all hanging out hmy it dont look good when going out for dinner in the evenings in a sparley dress) hehe


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey all.... How are you?


----------



## lifeizsweet

OH is back from fishing. That was a short trip!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

How is everyone??


----------



## Badger's Mum

Debbiehut said:


> Why is it I seem to be eating my way through welly-boots and body warmers!! :cursing: welly boots have duck tape over a big split, and the body warmers puffer stuffings all hanging out hmy it dont look good when going out for dinner in the evenings in a sparley dress) hehe


Shaw you look great


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone??


Evening Ria, how are you have you had fun bathing all dogs today? I am good thanks, had a great day went to visit family and Bracken has had a good run around park he is now exhausted and streched out on settee.


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone. My prep for tommorrow is now all done & the car is nearly packed - so i now have some "me" time.

How are you all - what's been happening these past few days (seem's like ages ago i was on here)


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Evening Ria, how are you have you had fun bathing all dogs today? I am good thanks, had a great day went to visit family and Bracken has had a good run around park he is now exhausted and streched out on settee.


Didnt get round to doing it today as had to go out and get the last bits for the puppy packs so doing all 17 tomorrow lol

Going to be fun

Mine are all asleep and its lovely lol


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. My prep for tommorrow is now all done & the car is nearly packed - so i now have some "me" time.
> 
> How are you all - what's been happening these past few days (seem's like ages ago i was on here)


Hi Jo next to see you on here again, what you doing tomorrow?



Spaniel mad said:


> Didnt get round to doing it today as had to go out and get the last bits for the puppy packs so doing all 17 tomorrow lol
> 
> Going to be fun
> 
> Mine are all asleep and its lovely lol


oh good luck with that then, i am hoping to go to protest tomorrow,


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> Hi Jo next to see you on here again, what you doing tomorrow?
> 
> oh good luck with that then, i am hoping to go to protest tomorrow,


Protest??????????


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Protest??????????


the ones that are done monthly at Leeds dogs r us, against puppy farms.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening all


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> the ones that are done monthly at Leeds dogs r us, against puppy farms.


Oh right. i didnt know that.



Classyellie said:


> Evening all


Evening Ellie. How are you??


----------



## brackensmom

evening Ellie how are you


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> Hi Jo next to see you on here again, what you doing tomorrow?
> 
> oh good luck with that then, i am hoping to go to protest tomorrow,


It's our Division Centenary launch which i am helping to host for 530 girls plus adults.

Good luck at the protest.


----------



## Classyellie

brackensmom said:


> evening Ellie how are you


Hmmm... now that's a question


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Evening all


Hi Ellie.........


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> It's our Division Centenary launch which i am helping to host for 530 girls plus adults.
> 
> Good luck at the protest.


thanks, and good luck to you too, sounds good but hectic.



Classyellie said:


> Hmmm... now that's a question


oh dear Ellie whats up?


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> It's our Division Centenary launch which i am helping to host for 530 girls plus adults.


Good luck with that Jo 



brackensmom said:


> the ones that are done monthly at Leeds dogs r us, against puppy farms.


Hope it all goes well and you get the point across. If you help even one person decide not to go down that route it's worth it


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im off to watch most haunted live and switch over to see singers on x factor]

Speak tomorrow xx


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Im off to watch most haunted live and switch over to see singers on x factor]
> 
> Speak tomorrow xx


Have a good night Ria. Hope you get some sleep tonight xxx


----------



## brackensmom

Classyellie said:


> Good luck with that Jo
> 
> Hope it all goes well and you get the point across. If you help even one person decide not to go down that route it's worth it


thanks Ellie, and yes if we can stop one person i think it is worth it too,



Spaniel mad said:


> Im off to watch most haunted live and switch over to see singers on x factor]
> 
> Speak tomorrow xx


Night Ria, have good night.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Evening all.... Im not in a good mood, and i member i really respected hates me now!


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Evening all.... Im not in a good mood, and i member i really respected hates me now!


James you've still got me.


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Evening all.... Im not in a good mood, and i member i really respected hates me now!


Hiya James. You sure its that bad?

BTW your sister is stunning.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> James you've still got me.


Thanks Danielle.... 



JoWDC said:


> Hiya James. You sure its that bad?
> 
> BTW your sister is stunning.


Hi Jo... Yep, it was pretty bad! 

Thanks Jo...


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Thanks Danielle....
> 
> Hi Jo... Yep, it was pretty bad!
> 
> Thanks Jo...


I'm sure it will all blow over and be ok after a couple of days. If you were arguing about your sister (i'm guessing it's to do with "that" thread) then you have every right to get upset about things and become a different person - we all do. That's why i don't post if i'm really annoyed with someone - i can't trust myself.


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Thanks Danielle....
> 
> Hi Jo... Yep, it was pretty bad!
> 
> Thanks Jo...


No matter what I will always be here for you.


----------



## brackensmom

Baby Bordie said:


> Evening all.... Im not in a good mood, and i member i really respected hates me now!


Hi James, oh no sorry that things have not gone well for you, hope things will blow over soon, sometimes things are said in the heat of the moment,


----------



## Baby Bordie

Yer, thanks all, it was the heat of the moment, and a subject i just had to argue for....


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

I hope you all remembered to put your clocks back x


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> I hope you all remembered to put your clocks back x


Morning Ria - nope, completely forgot & got up at 7 thinking it was 8. Could have had another hour in bed.

How are the puppies?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning - Totally forgot about the clocks! What time is it? I have no idea what clocks change automatically and what ones don't!


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Morning Ria - nope, completely forgot & got up at 7 thinking it was 8. Could have had another hour in bed.
> 
> How are the puppies?


Silly lol

They are fine. All fast asleep at the mo which is nice lol



lifeizsweet said:


> Morning - Totally forgot about the clocks! What time is it? I have no idea what clocks change automatically and what ones don't!


They went back so its 815 instead of 915


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thanks Ria! Ahhh i have the whole day to do stuff, no hangover because i didn't drink last night!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Thanks Ria! Ahhh i have the whole day to do stuff, no hangover because i didn't drink last night!


Im bathing all the dogs today so 17 dogs in total 

gonna be fun and i will make sure i get plenty of pics


----------



## Badger's Mum

Morning all hope you have a good day


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Im bathing all the dogs today so 17 dogs in total
> 
> gonna be fun and i will make sure i get plenty of pics


17 dog baths!!! Make sure you wear your swimsuit for that.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning all hope you have a good day


Morning Christine.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Im bathing all the dogs today so 17 dogs in total
> 
> gonna be fun and i will make sure i get plenty of pics


Have fun Ria! Bramble will probably have a bath today, he loves them!



Badger's Mum said:


> Morning all hope you have a good day


Morning! Hope you do too.

Whats everyone got planned?


----------



## Classyellie

Morning ladies 



lifeizsweet said:


> Thanks Ria! Ahhh i have the whole day to do stuff, no hangover because i didn't drink last night!


Oooh plenty of time to do all your housework then Linzi 



Spaniel mad said:


> Im bathing all the dogs today so 17 dogs in total
> 
> gonna be fun and i will make sure i get plenty of pics


Lol have fun Ria 



Badger's Mum said:


> Morning all hope you have a good day


Morning Christine 

I'm going to have a lazy hour or so before walking the dogs - it is Sunday after all


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Oooh plenty of time to do all your housework then Linzi


Morning Ellie! 
I've already cleaning the bathroom and kitchen, made jelly and put a wash on! Want to take Bramble out but he's sleeping. Something hurt him in the garden this morning so he's feeling sorry for himself


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning Ellie!
> I've already cleaning the bathroom and kitchen, made jelly and put a wash on! Want to take Bramble out but he's sleeping. Something hurt him in the garden this morning so he's feeling sorry for himself


Awww poor Bram

Hope it's not that vodka jelly?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning all hope you have a good day


Morning

What you up to today??



JoWDC said:


> 17 dog baths!!! Make sure you wear your swimsuit for that.


Im going to do the boy pups 2gether and then the girl pups 2gether so wont be as bad


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Awww poor Bram
> 
> Hope it's not that vodka jelly?


He came in howling and covered in cobwebs, god knows what he was up to!

Nope Not today  OH couldn't handle the vodka jelly, so this time it's regular jelly! Still yummy though!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> He came in howling and covered in cobwebs, god knows what he was up to!
> 
> Nope Not today  OH couldn't handle the vodka jelly, so this time it's regular jelly! Still yummy though!


Dogs! Who'd have 'em  Poor boy

Lightweight eh!   Yummy and low in calories


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Dogs! Who'd have 'em  Poor boy
> 
> Lightweight eh!   Yummy and low in calories


Meant i got to eat all the vodka jelly! Might bake some more cookies today


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning
> 
> What you up to today??
> 
> Im going to do the boy pups 2gether and then the girl pups 2gether so wont be as bad


Misty's working tomorrow, So her billy and Badger are staying here, Taking ben for a run on the beach. Was going to take Badg as well, but she was cacking through the eye of a needle last night she seem's fine again today, still going to pop her to the vet's though cos she's looking abit skinny.


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Misty's working tomorrow, So her billy and Badger are staying here, Taking ben for a run on the beach. Was going to take Badg as well, but she was cacking through the eye of a needle last night she seem's fine again today, still going to pop her to the vet's though cos she's looking abit skinny.


Aww poor Badg.....best to get her to the vets to be checked anyway as you say

Have a good time at the beach with Ben - I'll have to take my 2 one day 

Right, can't stand the begging looks anymore - got to take my babies out for a walk


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Aww poor Badg.....best to get her to the vets to be checked anyway as you say
> 
> Have a good time at the beach with Ben - I'll have to take my 2 one day
> 
> Right, can't stand the begging looks anymore - got to take my babies out for a walk


We're off soon have a nice walk


----------



## lifeizsweet

Made some chocolate chip cookies, they look so yummy!

Just went to visit OH's grandparents, they've given us some plaice, never had it before but looks nice. Not sure what else to do with my day!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Made some chocolate chip cookies, they look so yummy!
> 
> Just went to visit OH's grandparents, they've given us some plaice, never had it before but looks nice. Not sure what else to do with my day!


Yum! Choc chip cookies!

I've just repaired Pippa's fav toy! All the stuffing was coming out! 

I've walked the dogs - and now have to get ready to walk them again :blushing:


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm going to take Bramble out in a bit, he's asleep again as he's been running around the garden centre all morning!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm going to take Bramble out in a bit, he's asleep again as he's been running around the garden centre all morning!


Bless him, he's only a baby still 

I'm off to make a cake and then some cookies - your fault Linzi!  I'll take them round for my friend and her sons later - they'll appreciate them more than the dogs 

Then I'm off to meet Andy at 1 for a walk with the dogs


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Bless him, he's only a baby still
> 
> I'm off to make a cake and then some cookies - your fault Linzi!  I'll take them round for my friend and her sons later - they'll appreciate them more than the dogs
> 
> Then I'm off to meet Andy at 1 for a walk with the dogs


Hehe Yummy!!!

Is Andy your dates name? Same as my OH!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Hehe Yummy!!!
> 
> Is Andy your dates name? Same as my OH!


Lol yes it is :blushing:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Lol yes it is :blushing:


Hope you have fun!


----------



## Inca's Mum

Hellooooo everyone! Hope you can remember me, the time I've been away hmy:

Would anybody like to fill me in?

x


----------



## lifeizsweet

Hi jess! Are you back forever now? 

Hows inca?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Afternoon all

Im knackered, Just bather all the spaniels so 15 in total lol

Hope the walk was nice Ellie and welcome back jess x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Im knackered, Just bather all the spaniels so 15 in total lol
> 
> Hope the walk was nice Ellie and welcome back jess x


Lol were they all good


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol were they all good


Yep excellent

Brooke kept trying to jump out though lol


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Yep excellent
> 
> Brooke kept trying to jump out though lol


Hows you today?


----------



## brackensmom

Inca's Mum said:


> Hellooooo everyone! Hope you can remember me, the time I've been away hmy:
> 
> Would anybody like to fill me in?
> 
> x


hi Jess nice to see you back, how is Inca doing?



Spaniel mad said:


> Yep excellent
> 
> Brooke kept trying to jump out though lol


Hi ria, well done on bathing the dogs, bet you were soaked also by the time you had finished.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> hi Jess nice to see you back, how is Inca doing?
> 
> Hi ria, well done on bathing the dogs, bet you were soaked also by the time you had finished.


Umm yes just a little bit wet lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Bless my dad, he's skint himself but he's lending me 20 quid for food I love him


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Hope you have fun!


I did! 



Inca's Mum said:


> Hellooooo everyone! Hope you can remember me, the time I've been away hmy:
> 
> Would anybody like to fill me in?
> 
> x


Hi Jess  Just seen the new pics of Inca on FB :001_wub:



Spaniel mad said:


> Im knackered, Just bather all the spaniels so 15 in total lol
> 
> Hope the walk was nice Ellie and welcome back jess x





Spaniel mad said:


> Brooke kept trying to jump out though lol


Awww bless her :001_wub: Got any pics Ria? Or any hot water left 



lifeizsweet said:


> Bless my dad, he's skint himself but he's lending me 20 quid for food I love him


That's lovely of him Linzi 

I've had a great afternoon  We took the dogs for a good 2 mile walk then stopped for a coffee  Lots of chatting and the usual finding things out about each other  Two of his fav bands are two of mine as well  We both love Muse and MSP!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Glad to hear you had a good time ellie! When you seeing him again?? 

Bramble is currently doing oh's head in! Because when oh wants bramble to move off the sofa he'll tap and him tell him 'off' Bramble's started to copy the tapping part and when he want's OH to move off the sofa he runs up and hits him with his paws. it's HILARIOUS


Also, i love muse! When i was really into the music scene in london i saw them a coupla times. Verrrry good.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I did!
> 
> Hi Jess  Just seen the new pics of Inca on FB :001_wub:
> 
> Awww bless her :001_wub: Got any pics Ria? Or any hot water left
> 
> That's lovely of him Linzi
> 
> I've had a great afternoon  We took the dogs for a good 2 mile walk then stopped for a coffee  Lots of chatting and the usual finding things out about each other  Two of his fav bands are two of mine as well  We both love Muse and MSP!!


Yep got a few pics. They are on fb but will add to here later x

Sounds like you are getting along great x


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Yep got a few pics. They are on fb but will add to here later x


Just had a look on FB...they all look soooo sweet!  

A couple of pics from earlier today of my two

Harvey thinking about going in!










Pippa










Waiting for their dinner










Pippa with one of her favourite blankies


----------



## lifeizsweet

Awww Pippa has grown so much!!! 

I really need to take more photos of Bramble!


----------



## Debbiehut

A b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z ... No i havent gone mad im sending you all a letter before the post strike!


----------



## Guest

Good evening how are you all.


----------



## Indie

Whereabouts in Manchester are you Danielle


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> Whereabouts in Manchester are you Danielle


I'm in Swinton.


----------



## Indie

My sister lives in Stockport and my nan lives in Knutsford.


----------



## Guest

Indie said:


> My sister lives in Stockport and my nan lives in Knutsford.


I'm moving eventually though.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning everyone

How are we all today??


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning Ria! I'm good this morning! Had a really horrible dream in which my best friends boyfriend tried to set me on fire!!! how are you?


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning Ria! I'm good this morning! Had a really horrible dream in which my best friends boyfriend tried to set me on fire!!! how are you?


Bloody hell that is horrible

Considering i only had 4 hours sleep im good lol

Had to sit and watch Most Haunted live on my own last night 

was ok though as i had Storm snuggled to keep me safe lol

Got a busy day ahead as need to get the puppy packs sorted and do their diaries and the first one leaves me wednesday


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Bloody hell that is horrible
> 
> Considering i only had 4 hours sleep im good lol
> 
> Had to sit and watch Most Haunted live on my own last night
> 
> was ok though as i had Storm snuggled to keep me safe lol
> 
> Got a busy day ahead as need to get the puppy packs sorted and do their diaries and the first one leaves me wednesday


 ohhh better make the most of all those puppies this week!

I must admit, I've never watched Most Haunted, we watched this american movie called The Heath Inspector last night, I love it!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> ohhh better make the most of all those puppies this week!
> 
> I must admit, I've never watched Most Haunted, we watched this american movie called The Heath Inspector last night, I love it!


I love Most haunted live. I watch the tv series but not the same

I want to see the paranormal film thats coming out in the cinemas. Looks really scary


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> I love Most haunted live. I watch the tv series but not the same
> 
> I want to see the paranormal film thats coming out in the cinemas. Looks really scary


I haven't been to the cinema in so long! We might be going to devon the weekend after next! I hope we dooo i really need to get away!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Also just rememeber i have a viewing with a friend from Primary school's mum today! AKWARD!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Also just rememeber i have a viewing with a friend from Primary school's mum today! AKWARD!


pmsl

good luck with that


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> pmsl
> 
> good luck with that


Ha thanks! Luckily it's a really nice house so hopefully she'll buy it! Spose i better get ready for work.... boo...


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Ha thanks! Luckily it's a really nice house so hopefully she'll buy it! Spose i better get ready for work.... boo...


Aww have a fun day xx


----------



## thedeans

feeling a bit blue today - my sister had a right paddy last night (just for a change) and put the phone down on me!!

If she had bothered to listen to the whole story she would have found out that I was cancelling our trip out to the cinema so that we could go and do something better (the cinema was my idea) - I thought it would be a nice thing to do cos she's just had a b/day 

but no she has a right pop at me and hangs up!! - not bad for someone who's 28

Just waiting for parents to call now and have a go too (she is baby of family who still lives at home)


----------



## Spaniel mad

thedeans said:


> feeling a bit blue today - my sister had a right paddy last night (just for a change) and put the phone down on me!!
> 
> If she had bothered to listen to the whole story she would have found out that I was cancelling our trip out to the cinema so that we could go and do something better (the cinema was my idea) - I thought it would be a nice thing to do cos she's just had a b/day
> 
> but no she has a right pop at me and hangs up!! - not bad for someone who's 28
> 
> Just waiting for parents to call now and have a go too (she is baby of family who still lives at home)


umm spoilt comes to mind then

Dont worry about her, let her get on with acting like a baby


----------



## Classyellie

Morning ladies 

I've had a lovely walk with my babies, done all my housework so just off to have a shower then a bit of on-line shopping before work  



lifeizsweet said:


> Morning Ria! I'm good this morning! Had a really horrible dream in which my best friends boyfriend tried to set me on fire!!! how are you?


Nasty! 



Spaniel mad said:


> Got a busy day ahead as need to get the puppy packs sorted and do their diaries and the first one leaves me wednesday


Awww that's gone sooo quick  But at least you'll get some sleep and have time with Breeze once they've left


----------



## Indie

Morning everyone.


----------



## Beowulf1976

Mornin all, installed Windows 7 on laptop last night and now my touchpad is broken :S waaaaaaaah


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I've had a lovely walk with my babies, done all my housework so just off to have a shower then a bit of on-line shopping before work
> 
> Nasty!
> 
> Awww that's gone sooo quick  But at least you'll get some sleep and have time with Breeze once they've left


SLEEP looking forward to that lol

Cant wait to get Breeze on her own and start some training and of course taking her out in her harness from someone really nice on this forum :001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Indie said:


> Morning everyone.


Morning



Beowulf1976 said:


> Mornin all, installed Windows 7 on laptop last night and now my touchpad is broken :S waaaaaaaah


Oh. Im not installing that lol


----------



## Guest

Beowulf1976 said:


> Mornin all, installed Windows 7 on laptop last night and now my touchpad is broken :S waaaaaaaah


My OH always leaves installing anything new until it's been tried and tested by a few million others


----------



## Indie

I darent install it i'm having enough problems with internet explorer closing down as it is.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> SLEEP looking forward to that lol
> 
> Cant wait to get Breeze on her own and start some training and of course taking her out in her harness from someone really nice on this forum :001_tt2:


 



Beowulf1976 said:


> Mornin all, installed Windows 7 on laptop last night and now my touchpad is broken :S waaaaaaaah


Not going near Windows 7! I've only just got used to Vista! :blushing:


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Not going near Windows 7! I've only just got used to Vista! :blushing:


How are you all. I've had another blooming good day today.


----------



## vickie1985

evening all.....hows everyone?


----------



## JoWDC

Hi everyone. I'm back to normal & now have time for myself (& PF) - i took the day off & spent the afternoon on the couch sleeping & watching tv.

Roast is in the oven, cooking so it is nearly ready when my OH gets in from work (yes i know it's not a sunday but i didn't have time/ feel like it yesterday).

How are you all??


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Hi everyone. I'm back to normal & now have time for myself (& PF) - i took the day off & spent the afternoon on the couch sleeping & watching tv.
> 
> Roast is in the oven, cooking so it is nearly ready when my OH gets in from work (yes i know it's not a sunday but i didn't have time/ feel like it yesterday).
> 
> How are you all??


Long time no speak

Umm roast sounds yummy


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Long time no speak
> 
> Umm roast sounds yummy


Hiya Ria - did you get the puppy thing sorted?


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Ria - did you get the puppy thing sorted?


Yes all sorted now thanx, Thank god x


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Yes all sorted now thanx, Thank god x


Oh good - that must be such a relief for you.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Oh good - that must be such a relief for you.


Like you wouldnt believe, Was stressing soo much


----------



## Badger's Mum

Hello i've had such a good day hope you all have as well


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello i've had such a good day hope you all have as well


Evening

Mine has been a very busy day

Just found out the first pup is leaving wednesday morning


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Like you wouldnt believe, Was stressing soo much


I bet you were. Did you "win" in the end?



Badger's Mum said:


> Hello i've had such a good day hope you all have as well


Hi Christine - spent the afternoon relaxing on the sofa watching tv & sleeping. Can't remember the last time i wasn't stressing about anything which is really good.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> I bet you were. Did you "win" in the end?
> 
> Hi Christine - spent the afternoon relaxing on the sofa watching tv & sleeping. Can't remember the last time i wasn't stressing about anything which is really good.


Didnt get that far. Just didnt hear anymore after the threats so yeah in a way i did x


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Didnt get that far. Just didnt hear anymore after the threats so yeah in a way i did x


Thats good then - can't believe they put you through all of that. Hope you found a great home for the pup instead.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Thats good then - can't believe they put you through all of that. Hope you found a great home for the pup instead.


A very very close friend of mine is having her x


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! hope everyone is well! 

Today was...interesting, had the viewing with my friends mum. that went well, she loved it. then had a viewing with a guy, turns out the house belonged to his gran and she died 3 years ago (in the living room) and he got really emotional and i just didn't know what to say! 

Just made homemade plaice goujons for dinner, was really tasty!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! hope everyone is well!
> 
> Today was...interesting, had the viewing with my friends mum. that went well, she loved it. then had a viewing with a guy, turns out the house belonged to his gran and she died 3 years ago (in the living room) and he got really emotional and i just didn't know what to say!
> 
> Just made homemade plaice goujons for dinner, was really tasty!


That guy was brave - i don't think i could put myself through that experience. What did you do - just leave him to it?


----------



## Beowulf1976

sounds tasty, pm me the recipe? 

I've been up to nothing all day, today I been mostly eating acorns, with peanut butter and strawberry jam, all washed down with a bananaberry milkshake pmsl.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Yeah, i just said obviously you know the house and it means more to you than most, he really wants to buy it but isn't sure if he's mentally up to it, we went out the front and the neighbours recognised him and i just said i wouldn't chase him up on it and to contact me in his own time if he wants to take things further with it. 

Felt completely clueless, I think i can come across as really unsympathetic but it's purely because i know nothing i say will make something better so i just don't try. I hope i didnt come across as harsh, i left him talking to the neighbours.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Beowulf1976 said:


> sounds tasty, pm me the recipe?
> 
> I've been up to nothing all day, today I been mostly eating acorns, with peanut butter and strawberry jam, all washed down with a bananaberry milkshake pmsl.


For the goujons?

Milk seasoned with salt and pepper in a bowl

Another bowl with plain flour.

Cut fish into strips, dip in milk, then flour, then deep fry for 3/4 mins till golden and floating on top of oil, then drain and dab with paper towel!

Never had it before but was nice!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! hope everyone is well!
> 
> Today was...interesting, had the viewing with my friends mum. that went well, she loved it. then had a viewing with a guy, turns out the house belonged to his gran and she died 3 years ago (in the living room) and he got really emotional and i just didn't know what to say!
> 
> Just made homemade plaice goujons for dinner, was really tasty!


Oh god. Did you stand there looking like a lemon lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Oh god. Did you stand there looking like a lemon lol


pretty much! had no idea how to react!


----------



## Beowulf1976

lifeizsweet said:


> For the goujons?
> 
> Milk seasoned with salt and pepper in a bowl
> 
> Another bowl with plain flour.
> 
> Cut fish into strips, dip in milk, then flour, then deep fry for 3/4 mins till golden and floating on top of oil, then drain and dab with paper towel!
> 
> Never had it before but was nice!


sounds delicious, and easy too! heheh


----------



## lifeizsweet

Really simple! Well except skinning the fish at first, but that was okay once i got the hang of it! 

So tired this evening.

Oh and OH's mum came round while i was at work and did all my housework! I feel so embarassed, the house was a right state!


----------



## Guest

Good evening how are you all.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening Danielle, I'm good thanks, how are you?


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening Danielle, I'm good thanks, how are you?


I've had another blooming good day today so I'm great. I'm buzzing now.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Glad to hear your day was good, what happened to make it so great?


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Glad to hear your day was good, what happened to make it so great?


I went horse riding and had no lead rope again. We even trotted.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Well done! I love horse riding, I haven't been in years though! Jumping was my favourite


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Well done! I love horse riding, I haven't been in years though! Jumping was my favourite


I'm feeling very mischevious on here tonight.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening all 

Went to work then looked after my friends children for 3 hours - boy did they play up tonight  Non-stop arguing between them  

Came home and walked the dogs then played with them - now I'm ready for bed! :blushing:

So what have I missed?


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Evening all
> 
> Went to work then looked after my friends children for 3 hours - boy did they play up tonight  Non-stop arguing between them
> 
> Came home and walked the dogs then played with them - now I'm ready for bed! :blushing:
> 
> So what have I missed?


I'm feeling mischevious again. Have you seen how many posts I have done already.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> I'm feeling mischevious again. Have you seen how many posts I have done already.


Wow Danielle! You're doing great!


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Wow Danielle! You're doing great!


I know and it wasn't that long ago that I hit 2000 posts was it?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Evening all
> 
> Went to work then looked after my friends children for 3 hours - boy did they play up tonight  Non-stop arguing between them
> 
> Came home and walked the dogs then played with them - now I'm ready for bed! :blushing:
> 
> So what have I missed?


Evening Ellie, don't think you've missed much! I am sooo ready for bed! So sleepy


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening Ellie, don't think you've missed much! I am sooo ready for bed! So sleepy


lol I'm sleepy too  I don't WANT to go to bed yet...but just may have to


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> lol I'm sleepy too  I don't WANT to go to bed yet...but just may have to


I'm wide awake tonight.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> lol I'm sleepy too  I don't WANT to go to bed yet...but just may have to


i was just about to go, but the program OH is watching is visiting Abu Dhabi and i used to live there so i'm having a trip down memory lane right now!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> i was just about to go, but the program OH is watching is visiting Abu Dhabi and i used to live there so i'm having a trip down memory lane right now!


Lol enjoy your trip 

Well I'm off to bed  Can't keep my eyes open tonight

Sleep well Linzi and sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Lol enjoy your trip
> 
> Well I'm off to bed  Can't keep my eyes open tonight
> 
> Sleep well Linzi and sweet dreams xxx


Night night sleep well.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Lol enjoy your trip
> 
> Well I'm off to bed  Can't keep my eyes open tonight
> 
> Sleep well Linzi and sweet dreams xxx


hehe ta! Night night ellie, sleep well xxx


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> Night night sleep well.


Night night Danielle
Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Night night Danielle
> Sweet dreams xxx


I will carry on wondering around the forum for a bit longer me thinks.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Good morning hope you all have a great day


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning! 

OH has gone to devon for the day with his grandad. I have tomorrow off!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning!
> 
> OH has gone to devon for the day with his grandad. I have tomorrow off!!


What you going to do with your day off?


----------



## brackensmom

Badger's Mum said:


> Good morning hope you all have a great day


Morining Christine you too.



lifeizsweet said:


> Morning!
> 
> OH has gone to devon for the day with his grandad. I have tomorrow off!!


Morining, Devon is nice we are off then on Friday for long weekend, cant wait to get Bracken on the beach. Have good day off tomorrow.


----------



## Badger's Mum

brackensmom said:


> Morining Christine you too.
> 
> Morining, Devon is nice we are off then on Friday for long weekend, cant wait to get Bracken on the beach. Have good day off tomorrow.


Mine all love the beach, Hope you have a good weekend


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

How is everyone?


----------



## thedeans

morning everyone - Another day off - teehee ( I love my job)
so anyone doing anything interesting today??


----------



## Spaniel mad

thedeans said:


> morning everyone - Another day off - teehee ( I love my job)
> so anyone doing anything interesting today??


I will be cleaning pups, cleaning pups oh and cleaning pups lol


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Good morning hope you all have a great day


Morning Christine! Have a good day yourself 



lifeizsweet said:


> Morning!
> 
> OH has gone to devon for the day with his grandad. I have tomorrow off!!


Morning Linzi



brackensmom said:


> Morining, Devon is nice we are off then on Friday for long weekend, cant wait to get Bracken on the beach. Have good day off tomorrow.


Morning Nicci. I'd love to get my 2 on the beach 



Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> How is everyone?


Morning Ria

Last day for you with all the pups together isn't it?

I've only just got up :blushing: Had a terrible nights 'sleep' so going to have a hot shower then walk the dogs and hopefully I'll feel better


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Morning Christine! Have a good day yourself
> 
> Morning Linzi
> 
> Morning Nicci. I'd love to get my 2 on the beach
> 
> Morning Ria
> 
> Last day for you with all the pups together isn't it?
> 
> I've only just got up :blushing: Had a terrible nights 'sleep' so going to have a hot shower then walk the dogs and hopefully I'll feel better


Hope you feel better soon. Michelle said to say hello to everyone


----------



## victoriaj

morning all i only joined a few days ago so still new and haveto say everyone is so friendly.
today i am doing the boring job of housework with 3 kids at home and then we all have a lovely trip to the dentist!!
hope you all have a better and more exciting day than me!!
vicki x


----------



## Badger's Mum

victoriaj said:


> morning all i only joined a few days ago so still new and haveto say everyone is so friendly.
> today i am doing the boring job of housework with 3 kids at home and then we all have a lovely trip to the dentist!!
> hope you all have a better and more exciting day than me!!
> vicki x


Lol sound's abit like my day, Haven't got the dentist though


----------



## victoriaj

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol sound's abit like my day, Haven't got the dentist though


swop you then!!?? 
dentist makes me cringe and pardon the pun but they put my teeth on edge ... its that horrible noise!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Morning Ria
> 
> Last day for you with all the pups together isn't it?


Yep last full day and im exausted already lol

have 2 leaving tomorrow 



Badger's Mum said:


> Hope you feel better soon. Michelle said to say hello to everyone


Morning Chris

Tell Michelle i said Hi. Hope you havnt been on the phone to her again lol



victoriaj said:


> morning all i only joined a few days ago so still new and haveto say everyone is so friendly.
> today i am doing the boring job of housework with 3 kids at home and then we all have a lovely trip to the dentist!!
> hope you all have a better and more exciting day than me!!
> vicki x


Hello and welcome

tey housework with 17 dogs and 6 cats lmao


----------



## Badger's Mum

victoriaj said:


> swop you then!!??
> dentist makes me cringe and pardon the pun but they put my teeth on edge ... its that horrible noise!!!!!!!!!


Lol no thank's i hate the dentist



Spaniel mad said:


> Yep last full day and im exausted already lol
> 
> have 2 leaving tomorrow
> 
> Morning Chris
> 
> Tell Michelle i said Hi. Hope you havnt been on the phone to her again lol
> 
> No only email and txt.
> 
> Hello and welcome
> 
> tey housework with 17 dogs and 6 cats lmao


----------



## Indie

Morning everyone.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Indie said:


> Morning everyone.


Morning

Hows you?


----------



## Indie

I'm ok thankyou, just trying to get my bum into gear to make some xmas cards for some old people in a home who don't have any relatives.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Indie said:


> I'm ok thankyou, just trying to get my bum into gear to make some xmas cards for some old people in a home who don't have any relatives.


Aww that is sooo nice of you

Im making the puppy packs. Busy doing the diaries today. Im a bit behind as have 2 leaving tomorrow and im soo not organised


----------



## Badger's Mum

Indie said:


> I'm ok thankyou, just trying to get my bum into gear to make some xmas cards for some old people in a home who don't have any relatives.


Awww that's really kind of you



Spaniel mad said:


> Aww that is sooo nice of you
> 
> Im making the puppy packs. Busy doing the diaries today. Im a bit behind as have 2 leaving tomorrow and im soo not organised


What are you putting in them?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Awww that's really kind of you
> 
> What are you putting in them?


Diary of their first 8 weeks, breed info, feeding guide, record of worming, birth certificate, pics, blanket, toys, food, treats, pooh bags


----------



## Indie

Awww bless them i bet you will be glad of the rest. Chaos here still they are still building my back wall so the dogs can't go out the bak and i have to make Scooby a cake later. I've just emailed the lady to see how many she will need.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Diary of their first 8 weeks, breed info, feeding guide, record of worming, birth certificate, pics, blanket, toys, food, treats, pooh bags


Wish i got my pup's from you. With Billy and Ben i got nothing. Misty a bit of blanket and enough food for 2day's + her pedigree paper. Badger's was a big sack of food her docking and pedigree paper's.


----------



## Indie

WSe had a litter of rotties many years ago and they were due to go just before xmas so they all went with a xmas stocking lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Indie said:


> Awww bless them i bet you will be glad of the rest. Chaos here still they are still building my back wall so the dogs can't go out the bak and i have to make Scooby a cake later. I've just emailed the lady to see how many she will need.


God yeah im looking forward to sleeping past 4am again lol

Will miss them though



Badger's Mum said:


> Wish i got my pup's from you. With Billy and Ben i got nothing. Misty a bit of blanket and enough food for 2day's + her pedigree paper. Badger's was a big sack of food her docking and pedigree paper's.


I didnt get anything with mine apart from their papers. Brooke and stream came with a little bit of food but they wouldnt eat it lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> God yeah im looking forward to sleeping past 4am again lol
> 
> Will miss them though
> 
> I didnt get anything with mine apart from their papers. Brooke and stream came with a little bit of food but they wouldnt eat it lol


Yeah i remeber that. bless em you had quite a time of it with em didn't you.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah i remeber that. bless em you had quite a time of it with em didn't you.


It has been really hard. Especially with the pooh.

How can 11 puppies produce soo much pooh lol

I have loved it all though and dont regret one minute. Will be sad to see them go but they all have excellent homes to go to and im keeping one so i can spend some time with her when they go and start her training


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> It has been really hard. Especially with the pooh.
> 
> How can 11 puppies produce soo much pooh lol
> 
> I have loved it all though and dont regret one minute. Will be sad to see them go but they all have excellent homes to go to and im keeping one so i can spend some time with her when they go and start her training


Yeah and i'm shaw like Misty and Badger's breeder's i'm shaw your'll keep in touch with the pup's. Forgot to tell you my son's baby's due on the 13th of next month, Michelle's about 2hrs away from him, We're going to meet up for the day. Once Jack's sorted they'er comming to stay for a couple of day's your not that far from me i thought maybe we call meet up for the day


----------



## kelseye

hello people ....good morning to you all.....

Spaniel mad hows your puppys doing? and how did the trip to the vets go?

Badger's Mum hello hows you been?


----------



## Indie

Awww Badgers mum does he no what they are having?


----------



## Indie

Blimey o riley just had an email back and there is 28 residents.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah and i'm shaw like Misty and Badger's breeder's i'm shaw your'll keep in touch with the pup's. Forgot to tell you my son's baby's due on the 13th of next month, Michelle's about 2hrs away from him, We're going to meet up for the day. Once Jack's sorted they'er comming to stay for a couple of day's your not that far from me i thought maybe we call meet up for the day


Yeah we always keep in touch with people that have our pups and kittens
yeah would love to meet up with you both x



kelseye said:


> hello people ....good morning to you all.....
> 
> Spaniel mad hows your puppys doing? and how did the trip to the vets go?
> 
> Badger's Mum hello hows you been?


Morning. The pups are great thanx. Trip to vets was funny but soo tiring. All got a clean bill of health and the vet was very very happy with them all and storm


----------



## Badger's Mum

kelseye said:


> hello people ....good morning to you all.....
> 
> Spaniel mad hows your puppys doing? and how did the trip to the vets go?
> 
> Badger's Mum hello hows you been?


I'm good, how's that baby of your's doing



Indie said:


> Awww Badgers mum does he no what they are having?


No they didn't want to no, I did . I've got two grand daulter's so hope this one's a boy, But don't mind as long as it's healthy. Being the only boy of five I'm very close with him, Glad his happy and with a lovely girl, but hate him being soooo far away. Must say my purse is glad


----------



## Indie

Awwww will be a nice surprise then. I no what you mean my nan is 2 hours away and i hate being so far from her.


----------



## kelseye

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm good, how's that baby of your's doing
> 
> No they didn't want to no, I did . I've got two grand daulter's so hope this one's a boy, But don't mind as long as it's healthy. Being the only boy of five I'm very close with him, Glad his happy and with a lovely girl, but hate him being soooo far away. Must say my purse is glad


shes asleep now still gets me up at 6 or 7 ish every morning and then she has her wide awake hour at night at 11 till1 shes a wild child lol so i feel like a zombie  but must get my arse into gear as got to go shopping oh i love shopping


----------



## kelseye

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah we always keep in touch with people that have our pups and kittens
> yeah would love to meet up with you both x
> 
> Morning. The pups are great thanx. Trip to vets was funny but soo tiring. All got a clean bill of health and the vet was very very happy with them all and storm


glad to hear all pups are doing so well


----------



## Badger's Mum

kelseye said:


> shes asleep now still gets me up at 6 or 7 ish every morning and then she has her wide awake hour at night at 11 till1 shes a wild child lol so i feel like a zombie  but must get my arse into gear as got to go shopping oh i love shopping


Like her Mum then


----------



## kelseye

lol i would love to go to bed at a good time but i got no chance


----------



## Badger's Mum

kelseye said:


> lol i would love to go to bed at a good time but i got no chance


Or just to wake up when you want too


----------



## canuckjill

Morning everyone, it's 6am here and I haven't slept. My mom in law was sick and I had to go to town to take her to emergency. So now I am puppy sitting and waiting for the dogs to adjust abit so I can have a nap. Her pup is my shih tzus brother, he is bratty and spoiled. Being here will be hard on him, she gives him a treat every time he comes in from outside and every time someone comes over. But at least I didn't have to bring both her dogs, the other one is 15 yrs so shes quiet and easy...Jill


----------



## Spaniel mad

canuckjill said:


> Morning everyone, it's 6am here and I haven't slept. My mom in law was sick and I had to go to town to take her to emergency. So now I am puppy sitting and waiting for the dogs to adjust abit so I can have a nap. Her pup is my shih tzus brother, he is bratty and spoiled. Being here will be hard on him, she gives him a treat every time he comes in from outside and every time someone comes over. But at least I didn't have to bring both her dogs, the other one is 15 yrs so shes quiet and easy...Jill


I hope shes ok

He deffo sounds spoilt


----------



## Classyellie

I've just found a baby rat in my garden


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> I've just found a baby rat in my garden


OMG mind the dog's with them they are spiteful little bugger's


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> OMG mind the dog's with them they are spiteful little bugger's


I think it's poorly - it's all curled up but still breathing

Not sure what to do with it


----------



## Guest

Hi everybody I went dog walking again today and guesse what I walked. I will give you a clue, the clue is, bordie will love me when I tell him.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! 

OH went to devon today and i found the biggest crab ever in our fridge this evening! We're going to eat it later!

Day off tomorrow wahoo!

Hope you all had a good day!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all!
> 
> OH went to devon today and i found the biggest crab ever in our fridge this evening! We're going to eat it later!
> 
> Day off tomorrow wahoo!
> 
> Hope you all had a good day!


Oooh I love crab!

The poor little rattie I found in my garden was dead when I got home


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Oooh I love crab!
> 
> The poor little rattie I found in my garden was dead when I got home


Hows you tonight.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> Hows you tonight.


I'm fine thanks Danielle. How are you?


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> I'm fine thanks Danielle. How are you?


How am I now that's a good question. That's a very good question.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Oooh I love crab!
> 
> The poor little rattie I found in my garden was dead when I got home


I've never tried crab before!

 that's a shame about the rat.


----------



## Guest

Good morning all how is everybody today?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

I have 3 puppies leaving today.

Harley is going at 10

Mickey at 11

and

Marley at 5


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> I have 3 puppies leaving today.
> 
> Harley is going at 10
> 
> Mickey at 11
> 
> and
> 
> Marley at 5


Aww that will be hard for you to let them go. Good luck with it all and I will be thinking about you today.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> I have 3 puppies leaving today.
> 
> Harley is going at 10
> 
> Mickey at 11
> 
> and
> 
> Marley at 5


Awww bless em, wonder what the other's will do when they've gone


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Aww that will be hard for you to let them go. Good luck with it all and I will be thinking about you today.


I will be ok thanx



Badger's Mum said:


> Awww bless em, wonder what the other's will do when they've gone


just the same i expect lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning All! Have a day off today!


----------



## victoriaj

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> I have 3 puppies leaving today.
> 
> Harley is going at 10
> 
> Mickey at 11
> 
> and
> 
> Marley at 5


how sad for you to say goodbye and how exciting for the new owners picking up the new additions to their families x


----------



## Classyellie

Morning ladies 

I've just got back from walking the dogs and managed to get lost   lol



Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> I have 3 puppies leaving today.
> 
> Harley is going at 10
> 
> Mickey at 11
> 
> and
> 
> Marley at 5


Awww bless. Make sure you get lots of last minute pics in - I've just seen the latest on FB 



lifeizsweet said:


> Morning All! Have a day off today!


Lucky you! What are you doing? More baking?


----------



## lifeizsweet

How did you manage to get lost?! 

I am indeed doing more baking! OH's mum's birthday is on sunday so playing around to find something to make for her!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> How did you manage to get lost?!
> 
> I am indeed doing more baking! OH's mum's birthday is on sunday so playing around to find something to make for her!


Lol I drove out to walk somewhere different for a change :blushing: stupid idea 

Make me some muffins while you're at it please Linzi 

I've got to go and pick Jack and his friend up from Hereford as they're staying until Saturday    They wanted to come on the train - probably to chat girls up  So I've got to go and do some shopping to feed 2 hungry 16 year olds


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Lol I drove out to walk somewhere different for a change :blushing: stupid idea
> 
> Make me some muffins while you're at it please Linzi
> 
> I've got to go and pick Jack and his friend up from Hereford as they're staying until Saturday    They wanted to come on the train - probably to chat girls up  So I've got to go and do some shopping to feed 2 hungry 16 year olds


I was thinking for taking Bramble somewhere different but maybe i won't now!!

Oooo i love muffins! Will go a nick a muffin tray from me mum's house!

I forgot it was half term, how fun! Have you got anything planned?


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> *I was thinking for taking Bramble somewhere different but maybe i won't now!!*
> 
> Oooo i love muffins! Will go a nick a muffin tray from me mum's house!
> 
> *I forgot it was half term, how fun! Have you got anything planned?*


Lol maybe you shouldn't! 

Not a lot going om in this neck of the woods really  But they seem to enjoy that tbh - they'll take the dogs out for me while I'm at work and Jack's friend will bring his laptop so they'll both be playing games no doubt! Wow in particular! They're both addicts


----------



## Spaniel mad

victoriaj said:


> how sad for you to say goodbye and how exciting for the new owners picking up the new additions to their families x


Im ok at the min. On auto pilot making sure the house is clean and they are all ready to leave. Im sure it will be a different story when they get here.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Im ok at the min. On auto pilot making sure the house is clean and they are all ready to leave. Im sure it will be a different story when they get here.


{{{hugs}}} Ria. I'm sure you'll have a few tears when they go after all you've invested a lot of time with them and love them all


----------



## Spaniel mad

harley has just left for his new home


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> harley has just left for his new home


Awww bless first one is the hardest hunni - so they say but I bet it doersn't feel like that

Well I'm showered and ready to go and meet my boy  I'm taking the dogs with me for a trip out


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Awww bless first one is the hardest hunni - so they say but I bet it doersn't feel like that
> 
> Well I'm showered and ready to go and meet my boy  I'm taking the dogs with me for a trip out


yeah first and last are the worst but rest are just as bad. It felt like i was failing him by letting him go. I know im being silly as i always knew they were leaving. Its just weird and makes you feel numb

have fun xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Mickey has just left for his new home. One more to leave today x


----------



## lifeizsweet

Aww how you coping Ria? 

Took bramble to henley today, then we went for a quick shop to asda and maccy d's for lunch. 

Explained our cash situation to our landlord, he's okay with us being a little late on the rent! thank god!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Also, went to the Dr.s to get more pills and they gave me an MMR jab?!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Aww how you coping Ria?
> 
> Took bramble to henley today, then we went for a quick shop to asda and maccy d's for lunch.
> 
> Explained our cash situation to our landlord, he's okay with us being a little late on the rent! thank god!


Im ok. Got one more leaving in an hour 

Aww that really good of him


----------



## Spaniel mad

Marley has just left for his new home

Thats 3 today. No more now til Tyler goes tomorrow x


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hi all....  Hope you don't mind me saying a quick hello!


----------



## CavalierClara

Hey I havent been on for a few days laptop charger broke:cursing: Hows everyone?


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi all....  Hope you don't mind me saying a quick hello!


Hello James how are you?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi all....  Hope you don't mind me saying a quick hello!


Hello you where you been?



CavalierClara said:


> Hey I havent been on for a few days laptop charger broke:cursing: Hows everyone?


Hell how are you? lol i'm lucky i borrow one of my girl's


----------



## flufffluff39

Watching how clean is your house while most of my dogs are relaxing. The others are playing tidy at the moment..lol.


----------



## CavalierClara

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello you where you been?
> 
> Hell how are you? lol i'm lucky i borrow one of my girl's


 Im fine how are you?Haha im using my sisters one at the minute lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

i've just spent an hour trying to find our local council's office to drop off a job app for OH STRESS!!!


----------



## Classyellie

I think tonight is going to be a long night 

Jack and his friend are currently on the Wii and the dogs are running around hyper! 

Hope you're ok Ria x


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> I think tonight is going to be a long night
> 
> Jack and his friend are currently on the Wii and the dogs are running around hyper!
> 
> Hope you're ok Ria x


I need cheering up.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

How is everyone?


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone?


I had bad news today. One of my teachers from college died yesterday and I got on really well with her.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> I think tonight is going to be a long night
> 
> Jack and his friend are currently on the Wii and the dogs are running around hyper!
> 
> Hope you're ok Ria x


You're in for a energetic evening!!



danielled said:


> I need cheering up.


Sorry to hear about your teacher Danielle



Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone?


Hello Ria, I'm okay, how is it now some of the pups are gone? Have the others noticed?


----------



## francesandjon

Evening All!

Well I managed to survive my 5 night shifts in one piece, but exhausted now!

looking forward to a lie in tomorrow!

How is everyone?


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> Evening All!
> 
> Well I managed to survive my 5 night shifts in one piece, but exhausted now!
> 
> looking forward to a lie in tomorrow!
> 
> How is everyone?


I've had a terrible day today.


----------



## francesandjon

danielled said:


> I've had a terrible day today.


Sorry to hear about your bad news


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad news


One of my teachers who taught me at college died yesterday.


----------



## lifeizsweet

francesandjon said:


> Evening All!
> 
> Well I managed to survive my 5 night shifts in one piece, but exhausted now!
> 
> looking forward to a lie in tomorrow!
> 
> How is everyone?


I used to think 3 night shifts was bad enough! What hours? I used to do 3am till 1pm and it KILLED me


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> You're in for a energetic evening!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your teacher Danielle
> 
> Hello Ria, I'm okay, how is it now some of the pups are gone? Have the others noticed?


Its quieter already. Not sure if the others have noticed but Storm has, she kept whining really loud at the pen



francesandjon said:


> Evening All!
> 
> Well I managed to survive my 5 night shifts in one piece, but exhausted now!
> 
> looking forward to a lie in tomorrow!
> 
> How is everyone?


Evening

Im good thanx

Hows you?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Its quieter already. Not sure if the others have noticed but Storm has, she kept whining really loud at the pen
> 
> Evening
> 
> Im good thanx
> 
> Hows you?


awww bless her, it's going to be so quiet round yours when they're gone!


----------



## Beowulf1976

So many arguing threads at the moment  it's horrible, I thought this place was really nice and friendly. I suppose at least it's not as bad as the dark side lol

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Beowulf1976 said:


> So many arguing threads at the moment  it's horrible, I thought this place was really nice and friendly. I suppose at least it's not as bad as the dark side lol
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


Was just thinking that, but wasn't sure about posting my comment incase it started another agrument!!


----------



## Baby Bordie

I just want to say sorry on here to anyone who saw my previous thread from a few days ago. I feel ashamed, and embarrassed!  Just didnt want to make it public, i can tell that if i did it would bring trolls.


----------



## francesandjon

lifeizsweet said:


> I used to think 3 night shifts was bad enough! What hours? I used to do 3am till 1pm and it KILLED me


1900-0700....with the extra hour on Sat night!


----------



## JoWDC

Hi everyone. 

Sorry to hear about your teacher Danielle.

You & Storm missing the pup Ria?

Have to admit I'm beginning to think all that work i did last week cured my addiction to this place.


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> I just want to say sorry on here to anyone who saw my previous thread from a few days ago. I feel ashamed, and embarrassed!  Just didnt want to make it public, i can tell that if i did it would bring trolls.


Takes a big person to admit they are ashamed James. Good on you.


----------



## francesandjon

I'm ok thanks Ria....tired though!


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> I just want to say sorry on here to anyone who saw my previous thread from a few days ago. I feel ashamed, and embarrassed!  Just didnt want to make it public, i can tell that if i did it would bring trolls.


James you know I'm always here for you don't you?


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Takes a big person to admit they are ashamed James. Good on you.


Thanks Jo, i wasn't to sure if i should stay off the forum or come back on? I just wanted to say sorry really.... 



danielled said:


> James you know I'm always here for you don't you?


Thanks Danielle.


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Thanks Jo, i wasn't to sure if i should stay off the forum or come back on? I just wanted to say sorry really....


Stay on - definately. Just think of it as a blip and put it behind you.


----------



## lifeizsweet

My uggs have rubbed the skin off the back of my ankle, it hurts so much!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> My uggs have rubbed the skin off the back of my ankle, it hurts so much!


Ouch - get the plasters out.


----------



## Classyellie

Beowulf1976 said:


> So many arguing threads at the moment  it's horrible, I thought this place was really nice and friendly. *I suppose at least it's not as bad as the dark side lol*


Lol 

I don't post half as much as I used to - people (no-one specifically) take things the wrong way so easily and it's not worth the hassle as far as I'm concerned. I've only been a member since April but it seems like it's turned from a nice friendly forum into a war zone on occasions!



lifeizsweet said:


> My uggs have rubbed the skin off the back of my ankle, it hurts so much!


Ouch! I've got a pair I haven't worn yet!


----------



## francesandjon

I have to agree with Ellie......I don't post on a lot of threads, as I can see that they are going to turn into arguments - not worth the hassle!

I don't understand why people get sooo wound up by strangers.....at the end of the day, thats what most people on here are! (apart from the nice ones, who have a nice chat thread!)


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Lol
> 
> I don't post half as much as I used to - people (no-one specifically) take things the wrong way so easily and it's not worth the hassle as far as I'm concerned. I've only been a member since April but it seems like it's turned from a nice friendly forum into a war zone on occasions!





francesandjon said:


> I have to agree with Ellie......I don't post on a lot of threads, as I can see that they are going to turn into arguments - not worth the hassle!
> 
> I don't understand why people get sooo wound up by strangers.....at the end of the day, thats what most people on here are! (apart from the nice ones, who have a nice chat thread!)


I agree with both of you. I spend a long day at work & would like to come back to a happy place - which, other than this thread, doesn't seem to be happening at the moment. I thought some of the cat threads were bad (breeders) but general chat seems to be a war zone - which makes this thread the bunker i guess.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Ouch - get the plasters out.





Classyellie said:


> Lol
> 
> I don't post half as much as I used to - people (no-one specifically) take things the wrong way so easily and it's not worth the hassle as far as I'm concerned. I've only been a member since April but it seems like it's turned from a nice friendly forum into a war zone on occasions!
> 
> Ouch! I've got a pair I haven't worn yet!


I love my uggs, They're a couple of years old though, will order some more this winter! - I get them from Australia - the real deal for half the price!

I agree, i don't get invloved on a lot of threads because it's not worth the hassle! I like this place though, don't want to leave!


----------



## francesandjon

Are Uggs really that good??

Maybe I should get some......


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I agree, i don't get invloved on a lot of threads because it's not worth the hassle! I like this place though, don't want to leave!


I don't want to leave either, I like it here


----------



## lifeizsweet

francesandjon said:


> Are Uggs really that good??
> 
> Maybe I should get some......


They're great for my cold disease! I wear them as much as possible to keep my feet warm, they're not the prettiest of shoes, but boy do they keep you toasty!!!


----------



## francesandjon

lifeizsweet said:


> They're great for my cold disease! I wear them as much as possible to keep my feet warm, they're not the prettiest of shoes, but boy do they keep you toasty!!!


Might do myself a bit of internet browsing then! lol

right, i'm off for the night - bed is calling!!


----------



## Classyellie

francesandjon said:


> Might do myself a bit of internet browsing then! lol
> 
> right, i'm off for the night - bed is calling!!


Night hun
Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning All! 

We started watching Bruno last night but had to turn it off after about 20 mins, it was terrible!!!! So dissapointed!


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning All!
> 
> We started watching Bruno last night but had to turn it off after about 20 mins, it was terrible!!!! So dissapointed!


Oh i hate that!!. you back at work today?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Yeah back at work, got a few viewings and tomorrow is pay day so it's all good! Next week i have the whole weekend off!! We're thinking of going to Devon.


Bramble has gone back to not eating  So need to go to pets at home and see if i can find something that he might eat.


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Yeah back at work, got a few viewings and tomorrow is pay day so it's all good! Next week i have the whole weekend off!! We're thinking of going to Devon.That'll be nice
> 
> Bramble has gone back to not eating  So need to go to pets at home and see if i can find something that he might eat.


Ben used to be fussy.


----------



## lifeizsweet

If he wasn't so skinny we'd just wait till he got hungry enough to eat whats in his bowl, but he's a right skinny little thing and we've got to work hard to get him to put on any weight!


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> If he wasn't so skinny we'd just wait till he got hungry enough to eat whats in his bowl, but he's a right skinny little thing and we've got to work hard to get him to put on any weight!


How old is he now?. Badger's 7month's, She's just hit the skinny stage again.


----------



## lifeizsweet

He will be 6 months next week, he's always been skinny, he was a bit chunky untill he got to about 10 weeks old , since then he's been a skinny malinky! The vet says it's just because he's a busy puppy, but when you compare him with the other labs he's verrry skinny. I might take him in to be weighed next week. 

Anyway, must get ready for work!! I can get my phone reconnected tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

Good morning all how are you all.


----------



## Classyellie

Morning!

I didn't go to bed until gone 2am - was dragged into playing the wii - under protest of course   On a 'work' night too!  

Got up at 8 and dragged the boys out of bed to take the dogs for a walk hehehe  

Hope you all have a great day x


----------



## kayz

Morning!!

Woo!!! No work until Sunday!!!:001_tt2:

How is everyone?


----------



## Classyellie

kayz said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Woo!!! No work until Sunday!!!:001_tt2:
> 
> How is everyone?


Lucky you! 

Mind you I've got my counterpart at work to work a couple of my hours this afternoon (overtime for her) so I can go in later


----------



## kayz

That's not too bad then!!

We are having a refit at work and it is utter mayhem. So I am very pleased to be away for a while!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Hello all

Sorry havnt been on much lately. been soo busy with pups and making sure everything is ready for them to leave.

3 left me yesterday and 1 more is going this afternoon x


----------



## Beowulf1976

damn car alarms going off that I can hear, it's really loud.

I'm in a bad mood today as have a sinus headache which is bloody painful.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Beowulf1976 said:


> damn car alarms going off that I can hear, it's really loud.
> 
> I'm in a bad mood today as have a sinus headache which is bloody painful.


I hate car alarms when they just go off for ages


----------



## Badger's Mum

Beowulf1976 said:


> damn car alarms going off that I can hear, it's really loud.
> 
> I'm in a bad mood today as have a sinus headache which is bloody painful.


My oh has been like that for day's



Spaniel mad said:


> I hate car alarms when they just go off for ages


Has Storm missed her pup's?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> My oh has been like that for day's
> 
> Has Storm missed her pup's?


She was running around looking for them yesterday. Jumped over the sofa to get in with them.

I managed to get her up on the sofa and got a really cute pic of her and Breeze


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> She was running around looking for them yesterday. Jumped over the sofa to get in with them.
> 
> I managed to get her up on the sofa and got a really cute pic of her and Breeze


Awww that's so sweet. I'm deffo having another springer one day


----------



## Classyellie

Awwww that's a beautiful pic Ria  

Poor Storm bless her


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Awww that's so sweet. I'm deffo having another springer one day





Classyellie said:


> Awwww that's a beautiful pic Ria
> 
> Poor Storm bless her


I think Breeze looks like storm in the face. she is such a good pup. Scratches the door to go out and everything


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I think Breeze looks like storm in the face. she is such a good pup. Scratches the door to go out and everything


Yeah they do look alike, Do you brush storm every day? i love her ear's


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah they do look alike, Do you brush storm every day? i love her ear's


They all get brushed every other day with ears trimmed sundays lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> They all get brushed every other day with ears trimmed sundays lol


Badger and billy are every otherday Ben has to be done twice aday to get all the crap off him. Misty has a quick going over to check for cut's.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> They all get brushed every other day with ears trimmed sundays lol


I brush both Harvs and Pippa every day - I find it really relaxing and I hope they do too!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> I brush both Harvs and Pippa every day - I find it really relaxing and I hope they do too!


Ben love's it he goes to sleep


----------



## lifeizsweet

Lovely photo ria!!

Got my pay slip today - no comission!! The solicitors haven't paid us so i can't get paid on my sale! don't know what to do, i was counting on that money!!! 

Got a snotty letter from the estate agents too about ignoring calls - i didn't ingnore your calls, my phone has been cut off!! They have my OH's number, why wait over a week to call him!!! 
Can't wait to move.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Lovely photo ria!!
> 
> Got my pay slip today - no comission!! The solicitors haven't paid us so i can't get paid on my sale! don't know what to do, i was counting on that money!!!
> 
> Got a snotty letter from the estate agents too about ignoring calls - i didn't ingnore your calls, my phone has been cut off!! They have my OH's number, why wait over a week to call him!!!
> Can't wait to move.


Hi Linzi

How comes the Solicitor's haven't paid up? Would you speak to your employer about getting an advance on the commission?

You got a moving date yet?


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> I managed to get her up on the sofa and got a really cute pic of her and Breeze


Love the photo Ria.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hi Linzi
> 
> How comes the Solicitor's haven't paid up? Would you speak to your employer about getting an advance on the commission?
> 
> You got a moving date yet?


Hey, No idea why they've not paid! completed last month! My boss is on holiday till monday so will have to wait till then, i'm going to see if my mum can sub me, would rather owe her money than my employers.

No moving date yet, mum doesn't want to move till after christmas, so can't hand in our notice till then.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Hey, No idea why they've not paid! completed last month! My boss is on holiday till monday so will have to wait till then, i'm going to see if my mum can sub me, would rather owe her money than my employers.
> 
> No moving date yet, mum doesn't want to move till after christmas, so can't hand in our notice till then.


Thats a shame. Maybe you need a "hand my notice in at work" ticker.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Thats a shame. Maybe you need a "hand my notice in at work" ticker.


haha good idea but still on my six month probation!!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> haha good idea but still on my six month probation!!


How long have you got to go?


----------



## lifeizsweet

2 months! We've just thrown around the idea of handing in our notice on the house and moving back to my mum's before she moves out, she's not around much and it would help save money...OH needs some convincing though..


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> 2 months! We've just thrown around the idea of handing in our notice on the house and moving back to my mum's before she moves out, she's not around much and it would help save money...OH needs some convincing though..


I'm sure you can pull it off if you put your mind to it. Get him so relaxed & contented that he will say yes to anything.


----------



## lifeizsweet

yeahh i think he's holding off to see if he gets a job offer in the next coupla weeks, if nothing by december, we'll hand it in i think.

but i'll do my best to get him to say yes before then!!


----------



## Classyellie

Evening 

Well been to work, got back and cooked the boys sausage, egg, chips and beans as they requested then walked the dogs  

I'm going to ring an old b/f later to see if he can get me another car - I feel the need the for a change and he got me my current one for me 

How's everyone tonight?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening Ellie,

I'm good ta, just enjoying some wine! 

We're about to watch an old movie OH loves ' the van' i've had to search the entire web for it!!


----------



## JoWDC

Hiya Ellie.

Half term so no Brownies & Guides for me tonight. What car are you after?


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Ellie.
> 
> Half term so no Brownies & Guides for me tonight. What car are you after?


Nice rest for you then Jo 

I've got a Ford Focus at the moment and really like it  I'd love a sporty car but will probably go for another Focus knowing me :blushing:


----------



## sequeena

Is anyone watching Most Haunted Live?


----------



## Guest

How are you all tonight.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Nice rest for you then Jo
> 
> I've got a Ford Focus at the moment and really like it  I'd love a sporty car but will probably go for another Focus knowing me :blushing:


Go half way and get a sporty version then. I'd love a convertible but i wouldn't be able to cart half my camp "crap" around in a smaller car.



sequeena said:


> Is anyone watching Most Haunted Live?


No - i used to, but my OH takes the p1ss. Have grown out of that show and not watched it for a few years - i thought the possessions were getting too regular.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Nice rest for you then Jo
> 
> I've got a Ford Focus at the moment and really like it  I'd love a sporty car but will probably go for another Focus knowing me :blushing:


I was going to trade my fiesta in for a ibiza sc, but i'm holding out for my inheritance now so i can get a range rover!! (got to wait years!!)


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Go half way and get a sporty version then. I'd love a convertible but i wouldn't be able to cart half my camp "crap" around in a smaller car


I'd love a convertible too! But I wouldn't be able to have one with the dogs


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> I'd love a convertible too! But I wouldn't be able to have one with the dogs


I can just imagine them hanging out, over the side of the car as you drive along.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> I can just imagine them hanging out, over the side of the car as you drive along.


My sister has a convertible, she loves it.


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> No - i used to, but my OH takes the p1ss. Have grown out of that show and not watched it for a few years - i thought the possessions were getting too regular.


LOL luckily Derek was sacked. I've become very cynical of it over the past few years but I'm enjoying this live show


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> LOL luckily Derek was sacked. I've become very cynical of it over the past few years but I'm enjoying this live show


Derek Acorah fan right here. I go to see him every year.


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> LOL luckily Derek was sacked. I've become very cynical of it over the past few years but I'm enjoying this live show


It wasn't that - it was Karl getting "possessed" that i thought was taking it too far.


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> It wasn't that - it was Karl getting "possessed" that i thought was taking it too far.


Haha what?? When was that? :laugh:


----------



## sequeena

danielled said:


> Derek Acorah fan right here. I go to see him every year.


I know :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> I know :001_tt2:


I've got all his books. Will somebody tell my arm to behave. I had the flu jab today and it is acheing like mad. Please tell it to behave.


----------



## sequeena

danielled said:


> I've got all his books. Will somebody tell my arm to behave. I had the flu jab today and it is acheing like mad. Please tell it to behave.


Ah that's only to be expexted  I've got to have mine soon but hoping the OH can get a holiday. I don't want to be ill and looking after the fur babies. It was bad enough when I had a cold a few weeks back


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> Haha what?? When was that? :laugh:


Oh about 2 1/2 years ago now - he was doing it on regular occassions.

Where are they this time?


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> Oh about 2 1/2 years ago now - he was doing it on regular occassions.
> 
> Where are they this time?


Ah I have only just started watching it again after 2-3 years.

They're in Pendle hill I think (or at least they're trying to p!ss off the pendle witches) and the 'hub' is in morecambe I think


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Ah that's only to be expexted  I've got to have mine soon but hoping the OH can get a holiday. I don't want to be ill and looking after the fur babies. It was bad enough when I had a cold a few weeks back


I'm a bit sniffly now and I wasn't before I had it. The nurse said I may get a bit of a cold after it but it won't be too bad. How are your fur babies doing?


----------



## JoWDC

sequeena said:


> Ah I have only just started watching it again after 2-3 years.
> 
> They're in Pendle hill I think (or at least they're trying to p!ss off the pendle witches) and the 'hub' is in morecambe I think


Again? Isn't that the third time they've been there. If the OH was out drinking i would have turned the tv over 'cos those investigations were scary.


----------



## sequeena

danielled said:


> I'm a bit sniffly now and I wasn't before I had it. The nurse said I may get a bit of a cold after it but it won't be too bad. How are your fur babies doing?


They do infect you with a small dose of the flu virus so you will feel ill. Last year I forgot to get the jab and ended up with gastric flu and tonsilitis right around Christmas  I was being continuously sick and felt so bad my OH was on the verge of phoning an ambulance 

They're all good thanks!!  Sky is sleeping next to me, Candy is on one of the chairs, Cotton (my cat) is looking at the ceiling ut: and Luna is sleeping on the other settee


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> Again? Isn't that the third time they've been there. If the OH was out drinking i would have turned the tv over 'cos those investigations were scary.


I think so, they seem to be in some sort of restaraunt though so they might not be in pendle hill!! Definitely know they're trying to get the witches though lol

Gosh yeah I remember the live they did there, it was terrifying


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> They do infect you with a small dose of the flu virus so you will feel ill. Last year I forgot to get the jab and ended up with gastric flu and tonsilitis right around Christmas  I was being continuously sick and felt so bad my OH was on the verge of phoning an ambulance
> 
> They're all good thanks!!  Sky is sleeping next to me, Candy is on one of the chairs, Cotton (my cat) is looking at the ceiling ut: and Luna is sleeping on the other settee


The nurse said I would probably feel ill and she was right I have started to feel a bit off colour.


----------



## sequeena

danielled said:


> The nurse said I would probably feel ill and she was right I have started to feel a bit off colour.


Yeah you might be fine by tomorrow x


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Yeah you might be fine by tomorrow x


Hopefully although last year it took me a few days before I felt better. It affects people differently.


----------



## JoWDC

I'm going to log off now - spent all day on the computer. 

Have a good Friday everyone.


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> I'm going to log off now - spent all day on the computer.
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone.


Have a good night!!

PS just like last time people seem to be dropping like flies


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> I'm going to log off now - spent all day on the computer.
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone.


You too Jo xx


----------



## lifeizsweet

We're half way through our movie, getting the nutty professor for tomorrow - i've never seen it!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I'm going to log off now - spent all day on the computer.
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone.


Night Jo, have a good day tomorrow!! x


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> We're half way through our movie, getting the nutty professor for tomorrow - i've never seen it!!


Enjoy the rest of your movie Linzi 

I'm off to bed - need an early night after staying up last night :blushing: I'm leaving the boys playing WOW 

Nighty night xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning! PAy day today!


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning! PAy day today!


Yay you can get your phone back


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning! PAy day today!


Yay!!!!  


> Click Me <

I was up early, walked the dogs, done all the housework around 2 sleeping teenagers and now having a coffee....or two!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Morning all, 

I woke up with a aching sore throat, a bad headache, and a runny stomach. Not a good start!


----------



## Cassies-mum

good morning 
how are you lot?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Cassies-mum said:


> good morning
> how are you lot?


Morning how are you? your up early



Baby Bordie said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I woke up with a aching sore throat, a bad headache, and a runny stomach. Not a good start!


Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Cassies-mum

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning how are you? your up early
> 
> Hope you feel better soon


im fine thanks you?
i know, unearthly hour!! lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Cassies-mum said:


> im fine thanks you?
> i know, unearthly hour!! lol


This time next week your be back at school. Do you know anyone who goes there?


----------



## Cassies-mum

Badger's Mum said:


> This time next week your be back at school. Do you know anyone who goes there?


oh god dont remind me!!
lol no i dont know anyone there, but thats the way i want it, fresh start


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

what a morning

Cleaned pups out, fed them and bigger doggies, hoovered, washed up and im shattered lol

Got another puppy leaving at around 1


----------



## Badger's Mum

Cassies-mum said:


> oh god dont remind me!!
> lol no i dont know anyone there, but thats the way i want it, fresh start


I'm shaw your'll be fine. As you say it's a new start, You can be who you want to be


----------



## bird

Good morning everyone, havnt been about much just lately

How is everyone.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Good morning everyone, havnt been about much just lately
> 
> How is everyone.


Hello  How are you and the boy's anymore pic's of em?


----------



## Classyellie

Cassies-mum said:


> oh god dont remind me!!
> lol no i dont know anyone there, but thats the way i want it, fresh start


It's better that way sometimes - you'll be fine 



Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> what a morning
> 
> Cleaned pups out, fed them and bigger doggies, hoovered, washed up and im shattered lol
> 
> Got another puppy leaving at around 1


Morning Ria 



bird said:


> Good morning everyone, havnt been about much just lately
> 
> How is everyone.


Morning! 

I've just booked myself an afternoons riding for tomorrow - haven't been for ages


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello  How are you and the boy's anymore pic's of em?


Have just bought a new camera so figuring out how use the thing. I dont do technical  plus, as grandmonster would put it, "Alf has had his nuts off" so is out of action at the moment. But the day before his op he was in the woods on the scent of something and eventually came back with blood in his mouth and around it so I can assume he caught either a rabbit or squirell  and very pleased with himself he looked too,  how can I recall him when he's on the scent of something, is this what gun training is for coz if it is I'll have to do it 



Classyellie said:


> Morning!
> 
> I've just booked myself an afternoons riding for tomorrow - haven't been for ages


One sore bum coming up.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Have just bought a new camera so figuring out how use the thing. I dont do technical  plus, as grandmonster would put it, "Alf has had his nuts off" so is out of action at the moment. But the day before his op he was in the woods on the scent of something and eventually came back with blood in his mouth and around it so I can assume he caught either a rabbit or squirell  and very pleased with himself he looked too,  how can I recall him when he's on the scent of something, is this what gun training is for coz if it is I'll have to do it
> 
> One sore bum coming up.


Hows you tdoay.


----------



## bird

danielled said:


> Hows you tdoay.


Fine hon, grandmonster peacefull at moment in front of tv, not long in from a walk with Arnie so it will take her a while to recharge before driving me mad again.  Hows you doing.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Have just bought a new camera so figuring out how use the thing. I dont do technical  plus, as grandmonster would put it, "Alf has had his nuts off" so is out of action at the moment. But the day before his op he was in the woods on the scent of something and eventually came back with blood in his mouth and around it so I can assume he caught either a rabbit or squirell  and very pleased with himself he looked too,  how can I recall him when he's on the scent of something, is this what gun training is for coz if it is I'll have to do it
> Have you tried him with a whistle. your'll love gundog training even if you never go on a shoot.
> 
> One sore bum coming up.


Mine used to be my thigh's


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Fine hon, grandmonster peacefull at moment in front of tv, not long in from a walk with Arnie so it will take her a while to recharge before driving me mad again.  Hows you doing.


Had my flu jab yesterday so my arm is acheing still and I have a bit of a cold so I'm not feeling so good today.


----------



## bird

I do use a whistle with him when he goes off too far and if hes just sniffing about he responds but if he is on the scent I have no chance.  On saturday I stood at the top of the bank in the woods and watched him running down a rabbit and if his brakes worked a bit better he would have had it, I blew the whistle till my ears nearly popped and he totally cocked a deaf one. Though have to admit its not a spaniel whistle, maybe that would work better.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> I do use a whistle with him when he goes off too far and if hes just sniffing about he responds but if he is on the scent I have no chance.  On saturday I stood at the top of the bank in the woods and watched him running down a rabbit and if his brakes worked a bit better he would have had it, I blew the whistle till my ears nearly popped and he totally cocked a deaf one. Though have to admit its not a spaniel whistle, maybe that would work better.


What sort of whistle is it? try doing two of three pip's see if that work's. it's taken nearly two yr's to get Ben to come back. Now and again the bugger just goes for it


----------



## bird

Badger's Mum said:


> What sort of whistle is it? try doing two of three pip's see if that work's. it's taken nearly two yr's to get Ben to come back. Now and again the bugger just goes for it


Its only some cheap crap from pets at home.


----------



## Badger's Mum

bird said:


> Its only some cheap crap from pets at home.


It should be alright Just make shaw you blow it the same way every time or he won't no what your asking him


----------



## Spaniel mad

Oscar has just left for his new home. We are down to 6 pups now


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Oscar has just left for his new home. We are down to 6 pups now


Hows you today. It must be hard for you to let them go. I have been thinking of you.


----------



## xshellx

Hi folks. Im new but happy to chit chat


----------



## Indie

Afternoon all.


----------



## xshellx

afternoon indie  Happy friday


----------



## Guest

xshellx said:


> Hi folks. Im new but happy to chit chat


Hows you this afternoon?


----------



## xshellx

Hi danielled

Im good thanks. abit depressed that it's the last day of half term today. So back to work on monday boo hoo hehe

How are you today?


----------



## Indie

Not in the best of moods today Nick has just officially lost his job.


----------



## Guest

xshellx said:


> Hi danielled
> 
> Im good thanks. abit depressed that it's the last day of half term today. So back to work on monday boo hoo hehe
> 
> How are you today?


I've got a cold. I had my flu jab yesterday so I blame the flu jab.


----------



## xshellx

aww no. im sorry for you both ^ x


----------



## Guest

xshellx said:


> aww no. im sorry for you both ^ x


I should be fine in a few days.


----------



## Beowulf1976

I've just recovered from a cold that I had after my flu jab heheh 

get better soon Danielled 

I'm not TOO bad today, although didn't get to have my afternoon sleep as Simon decided it would be a good time to move the lounge around including hammering to repair knackered bookcase, then Euan decided that he'd go to Bronny's bedroom (of which door is exactly opposite ours) and talk to her every half hour or more, so just as I was dropping off, I was woken up with various noises. *sigh*

Hopefully I'll be able to sleep through tonight, was lying awake til 1am this morning and then finally fell asleep by say 2am and was woken up by Si at 7 something *sigh again*

I want more sleep! lol

I wish I didn't have to sleep so much, but I'm a write off if I don't have this afternoon sleep.


----------



## Guest

Beowulf1976 said:


> I've just recovered from a cold that I had after my flu jab heheh
> 
> get better soon Danielled
> 
> I'm not TOO bad today, although didn't get to have my afternoon sleep as Simon decided it would be a good time to move the lounge around including hammering to repair knackered bookcase, then Euan decided that he'd go to Bronny's bedroom (of which door is exactly opposite ours) and talk to her every half hour or more, so just as I was dropping off, I was woken up with various noises. *sigh*
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to sleep through tonight, was lying awake til 1am this morning and then finally fell asleep by say 2am and was woken up by Si at 7 something *sigh again*
> 
> I want more sleep! lol
> 
> I wish I didn't have to sleep so much, but I'm a write off if I don't have this afternoon sleep.


It's my flu jab that's done it.


----------



## Beowulf1976

typical ain't it? heheh my flu jab that gave me a cold too.


Get better soon anyway.


----------



## Guest

Beowulf1976 said:


> typical ain't it? heheh my flu jab that gave me a cold too.
> 
> Get better soon anyway.


Give me a few days and I will be fine. Got a cough to go with it too.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Lol you wimp's my two have the flu jab they just get on with it


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol you wimp's my two have the flu jab they just get on with it


Wimp me? Never haha.:001_tt2:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all!

Bit of news for you, after we told the estate agents we'd be late paying our rent our landlord decided to hand deliver a letter to our house threatening us with court action!!! So we've handed in our notice and move to my mum's at the end of the month! 

She won't have moved out yet, but we get to stay rent free while she's still there 
(she's there about 3 nights a week, rest of the time she's with her OH) AND we don't have to put up with our landlord ever again!!!!

Hows everyone else?


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Bit of news for you, after we told the estate agents we'd be late paying our rent our landlord decided to hand deliver a letter to our house threatening us with court action!!! So we've handed in our notice and move to my mum's at the end of the month!
> 
> She won't have moved out yet, but we get to stay rent free while she's still there
> (she's there about 3 nights a week, rest of the time she's with her OH) AND we don't have to put up with our landlord ever again!!!!
> 
> Hows everyone else?


I'm ok apart from this cold.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Is that from your flu jab Danielle? hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Is that from your flu jab Danielle? hope you feel better soon!


Yes it is from my flu jab I will be fine in a few days.


----------



## Beowulf1976

I hate snot


----------



## Guest

Beowulf1976 said:


> I hate snot


So do I. It drives me mad.


----------



## bird

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Bit of news for you, after we told the estate agents we'd be late paying our rent our landlord decided to hand deliver a letter to our house threatening us with court action!!! So we've handed in our notice and move to my mum's at the end of the month!
> 
> She won't have moved out yet, but we get to stay rent free while she's still there
> (she's there about 3 nights a week, rest of the time she's with her OH) AND we don't have to put up with our landlord ever again!!!!
> 
> Hows everyone else?


Glad you can move to your mums till she moves out, dont need pain in the but landlords like that.

Me and my boys (hubs included) are all fine, however my mums had the doc out to her this afternoon, shes in bed with flu. Must be bad my mum dont go bed in daytime.


----------



## lifeizsweet

bird said:


> Glad you can move to your mums till she moves out, dont need pain in the but landlords like that.
> 
> Me and my boys (hubs included) are all fine, however my mums had the doc out to her this afternoon, shes in bed with flu. Must be bad my mum dont go bed in daytime.


Yeah it is great. I am so glad, got alot to organise before the big move! Will probably try move the fish this weekend and see if they survive (fingers crossed)

Hope your feels better soon, i've never had flu but OH has it's terrible!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Yeah it is great. I am so glad, got alot to organise before the big move! Will probably try move the fish this weekend and see if they survive (fingers crossed)
> 
> Hope your feels better soon, i've never had flu but OH has it's terrible!


Will be fine in a few days it's my flu jab that has done this it's all side affects from having it all my family get it.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Bit of news for you, after we told the estate agents we'd be late paying our rent our landlord decided to hand deliver a letter to our house threatening us with court action!!! So we've handed in our notice and move to my mum's at the end of the month!
> 
> She won't have moved out yet, but we get to stay rent free while she's still there
> (she's there about 3 nights a week, rest of the time she's with her OH) AND we don't have to put up with our landlord ever again!!!!
> 
> Hows everyone else?


Way hay!!! Great news Linzi  You better get a move on packing now! 

I've been messing around with Jack and his mate then finally gave in and sat down to chat on msn and forgot to come here :blushing:

Off to take the boys to the station tomorrow as they've got a party to go to tomorrow night and I'll be at the stables all tomorrow afternoon - well out riding anyway!

{{{hugs}}} to those not feeling good tonight xxx


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Way hay!!! Great news Linzi  You better get a move on packing now!
> 
> I've been messing around with Jack and his mate then finally gave in and sat down to chat on msn and forgot to come here :blushing:
> 
> Off to take the boys to the station tomorrow as they've got a party to go to tomorrow night and I'll be at the stables all tomorrow afternoon - well out riding anyway!
> 
> {{{hugs}}} to those not feeling good tonight xxx


I just hope I get rid of the cold soon.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Way hay!!! Great news Linzi  You better get a move on packing now!
> 
> I've been messing around with Jack and his mate then finally gave in and sat down to chat on msn and forgot to come here :blushing:
> 
> Off to take the boys to the station tomorrow as they've got a party to go to tomorrow night and I'll be at the stables all tomorrow afternoon - well out riding anyway!
> 
> {{{hugs}}} to those not feeling good tonight xxx


Ta ellie! We've decided to spread the moving out over the 4 weeks, luckily my mum's is about 10 minutes from where were are now, so this weekend we're tidying our place for vewings, then we've got to sort out mums so our furniture will fit, then we shall move!

Lucky thing spending the afternoon at the stables! Wish i was! got to make OH's mum's birthday cake after work tomorrow!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Ta ellie! We've decided to spread the moving out over the 4 weeks, luckily my mum's is about 10 minutes from where were are now, so this weekend we're tidying our place for vewings, then we've got to sort out mums so our furniture will fit, then we shall move!
> 
> Lucky thing spending the afternoon at the stables! Wish i was! got to make OH's mum's birthday cake after work tomorrow!


Good job your mum's is close by, makes life so much easier for you.

I haven't been riding for ages and I love the peace of it...I always have the same mare and she is a fiesty little thing who just loves to jump so look forward to some of that tomorrow too! Got my boots all polished ready and my hat dusted off 

Lol good luck with the cake


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Good job your mum's is close by, makes life so much easier for you.
> 
> I haven't been riding for ages and I love the peace of it...I always have the same mare and she is a fiesty little thing who just loves to jump so look forward to some of that tomorrow too! Got my boots all polished ready and my hat dusted off
> 
> Lol good luck with the cake


Yeah, lucky really, OH is glad we've not got the cost of living for a few months, but isn;t sure about living with my mum (they don't really get on!!) or my bro and sis if they come home from up north for christmas!!

I love jumping, my old instructor told me i had a need for speed becuase i was all about the competing in show jumping or cross country! The horse i used to ride Conker, was the best thing ever, he had no fear!

Taa about the cake, made it for oh last year, so should be alright, just trying to make the decoration more fancy, probably will do those chocolate curl things!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Yeah, lucky really, OH is glad we've not got the cost of living for a few months, but isn;t sure about living with my mum (they don't really get on!!) or my bro and sis if they come home from up north for christmas!!
> 
> I love jumping, my old instructor told me i had a need for speed becuase i was all about the competing in show jumping or cross country! The horse i used to ride Conker, was the best thing ever, he had no fear!
> 
> Taa about the cake, made it for oh last year, so should be alright, just trying to make the decoration more fancy, probably will do those chocolate curl things!


At least your oH knows it won't be for too long and after all you will be saving money so it's for a good cause 

I'd love my own horse - I'm seriously considering buying one with a colleague at work as we'd both love to own one but the overall costs are a bit out of our reach on our own at the moment - sharing seems ideal as we are both single, both dog owners and have the time. She is my 'working' partner - she does the mornings and I do the afternoons


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thats a great idea!!! If i wasn't an estate agent i'd be atleast loaning a horse right now, but 8:30 - 6:30 most days make it's slightly difficult, OH already has his hands full with Bram!! When we inherit our money my aim is to put my name down for a retired police horse, those things are fearless! Brilliant for us and our neices and nephews too.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Thats a great idea!!! If i wasn't an estate agent i'd be atleast loaning a horse right now, but 8:30 - 6:30 most days make it's slightly difficult, OH already has his hands full with Bram!! When we inherit our money my aim is to put my name down for a retired police horse, those things are fearless! Brilliant for us and our neices and nephews too.


Brilliant idea! I only work afternoons as it's not fair on the dogs with me being on my own so I'd have mornings free - I've been thinking about it for a while now - Jack would love it as he's become a keen rider too  Was thinking of around 15.2 would be suitable - I've got my eye on a beautiful grey mare :blushing: :blushing: lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Brilliant idea! I only work afternoons as it's not fair on the dogs with me being on my own so I'd have mornings free - I've been thinking about it for a while now - Jack would love it as he's become a keen rider too  Was thinking of around 15.2 would be suitable - I've got my eye on a beautiful grey mare :blushing: :blushing: lol


It would be great if you could ( i can come for the occasion hack yeah?  ) especially if you've got someone to share it with and if Jack's into it too. 
DO IT! 
When we move to Devon (which is officially tail end of next year!) i'm going to get back into riding properly


----------



## lifeizsweet

i have to admit defeat.... falling alseep here!! Off to bed for me! Night Night all!! X


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> It would be great if you could ( i can come for the occasion hack yeah?  ) especially if you've got someone to share it with and if Jack's into it too.
> DO IT!
> When we move to Devon (which is officially tail end of next year!) i'm going to get back into riding properly


You'd be welcome anytime! Bring Bram and we can take them all for a walk at the same time 

I LOVE where I'm living - all the open countyside is amazing! I just couldn't live in a city again 

Off to bed now so sleep well Linzi and sweet dreams. Have a good a day as possible at work tomorrow xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Good morning all. Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Classyellie

Morning Christine 

I've walked the dogs and I'm now trying to get 2 teenage boys to wake up so they can shower before I take them to the train station - nightmare!  

A nice chilled afternoon riding for me today  And probably a sore bum and thighs tonight :blushing:

Hope you all have a good day  xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Morning Christine
> 
> I've walked the dogs and I'm now trying to get 2 teenage boys to wake up so they can shower before I take them to the train station - nightmare!
> 
> A nice chilled afternoon riding for me today  And probably a sore bum and thighs tonight :blushing:
> 
> Hope you all have a good day  xxx


Mine have all had thier walk. spent nearly 2hr's getting burr's out of Ben's ear's, I've now got sore finger's. Good luck grtting the boy's up..Have a great ride.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning all! Nice little lie in for me today, don't have to be in work till 10! Which is good because i have a tiny little headache!

It's so miserable here today!


----------



## Beowulf1976

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all! Nice little lie in for me today, don't have to be in work till 10! Which is good because i have a tiny little headache!
> 
> It's so miserable here today!


lol my lie ins consist of staying in bed til lunchtime hahah


----------



## Spaniel mad

Afternoon all


all pups have now left apart from from Poppy and my Breeze


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> all pups have now left apart from from Poppy and my Breeze


Awww Ria, your house must be so quiet now. Sending hugs to you and Storm as i'm guessing you are both missing the pups.

It will be nice for Storm to have Breeze to still mother though.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Awww Ria, your house must be so quiet now. Sending hugs to you and Storm as i'm guessing you are both missing the pups.
> 
> It will be nice for Storm to have Breeze to still mother though.


Its very quiet now. Missing them all loads

yeah its nice to see Storm and Breeze together


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! What a loooong day at work! Just made a vindaloo for dinner and OH's mums birthday cake! SO hungry!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! What a loooong day at work! Just made a vindaloo for dinner and OH's mums birthday cake! SO hungry!


Vindaloo is too hot for me.


----------



## lifeizsweet

danielled said:


> Vindaloo is too hot for me.


I've got loads of yogurt to add to my portion!!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! What a loooong day at work! Just made a vindaloo for dinner and OH's mums birthday cake! SO hungry!


Hiya - we've been making cake today as well - we've got a xmas cake in the oven



danielled said:


> Vindaloo is too hot for me.


Me too. I prefer a medium curry.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hiya - we've been making cake today as well - we've got a xmas cake in the oven
> 
> Me too. I prefer a medium curry.


I've done a chocolate fudge cake, just need to sort out the icing but might leave that till tomorrow.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I've done a chocolate fudge cake, just need to sort out the icing but might leave that till tomorrow.


Sounds yummy. You'll have to post a picture of it when its finished so we can all see how clever you are.

I've got a Chocolate cake to make as well - but it's a box one so just need to add butter & eggs.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Sounds yummy. You'll have to post a picture of it when its finished so we can all see how clever you are.
> 
> I've got a Chocolate cake to make as well - but it's a box one so just need to add butter & eggs.


Will do! going to do a chocolate and cream frosting with white and milk chocolate curls. 

Then i'll embark on the christmas cake!


----------



## Guest

Trick or treaters have just knocked on the door and mum told me not to answer because she hadn't bought anything for them and I asked what why and guesse what her reply was. "I forgot." How can you forget that it's the 31st of october? I'm confused at that one.


----------



## lifeizsweet

danielled said:


> Trick or treaters have just knocked on the door and mum told me not to answer because she hadn't bought anything for them and I asked what why and guesse what her reply was. "I forgot." How can you forget that it's the 31st of october? I'm confused at that one.


We've not bought anything for trick or treaters, but thats because we're mean.....


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> We've not bought anything for trick or treaters, but thats because we're mean.....


I did suggest it to my OH and he said no. So we sat here, not answering the door, to our one caller (so far).


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I did suggest it to my OH and he said no. So we sat here, not answering the door, to our one caller (so far).


We've not had anyone so far, but, it's our local bonfire and fireworks night tonight too, (bramble's not heard a fire work yet, but i hope because he's used to guns he'll be fine) So we might not get anyone because they'll be on the other side of the village with any luck!


----------



## Beowulf1976

Simon wouldn't let me buy anything either, mean grumpy men lol, not had a caller yet though, Bronny's gone out with her mate (next door but one) and her Mum so they won't be calling here as Bronny will have told them they are wasting their time rofl


----------



## Beowulf1976

Cannock people must be so thick, they mistake Halloween for Bonfire night every year.. in fact every night from Halloween until a week after bonfire night is an excuse for fireworks around here... there's loads going off tonight.


----------



## lifeizsweet

hurm can't hear any fireworks from the display yet... was looking forward to watching them! 

Vindaloo is ready, but OH and his dad are doing some i chat thingy, I AM STARVING!


----------



## JoWDC

Beowulf1976 said:


> Cannock people must be so thick, they mistake Halloween for Bonfire night every year.. in fact every night from Halloween until a week after bonfire night is an excuse for fireworks around here... there's loads going off tonight.


Is there an organised display around your area for tonight? I spotted an advert for one tomorrow night round here, with the main one being next saturday night. They've been going off this past week, so i've been coming home to two scared kitties.


----------



## Beowulf1976

JoWDC said:


> Is there an organised display around your area for tonight? I spotted an advert for one tomorrow night round here, with the main one being next saturday night. They've been going off this past week, so i've been coming home to two scared kitties.


The fire works are too far apart in the sky for it to be an organised display, more like back garden fireworks I think, just a lot of people doing them, I don't know when Hednesford Town's Football stadium holds their's and no doubt Hednesford Hills will hold one too (race track) - they usually put on a fantastic banger rally at Halloween, they've had double decker cars, cars towing cars and cars towing caravans before! lol All good fun but very noisy heheh


----------



## Classyellie

I've got loads of fireworks going off tonight around here :cursing: The first night it's happened :cursing:

Harvey isn't scared of them but does like to bark at them and little Pippa couldn't get closer to me and is shaking like a leaf! grrrr.....:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> I've got loads of fireworks going off tonight around here :cursing: The first night it's happened :cursing:
> 
> Harvey isn't scared of them but does like to bark at them and little Pippa couldn't get closer to me and is shaking like a leaf! grrrr.....:cursing: :cursing:


Heard them Tuesday night for the first time - couldn't understand why the cats were jittery when i got in from work. They've been listening to the radio each day since to help drown out the noise.


----------



## Classyellie

My girl now! Curled up on my dressing gown and her favourite blanket!










Earlier after her bath


----------



## lifeizsweet

Me OH and Bram sat in the garden earlier and watched fireworks, Bram loves them! He cocks s head to each side when he sees the colours in the sky.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> My girl now! Curled up on my dressing gown and her favourite blanket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier after her bath


She is beautiful xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

Sorry i havnt been on lately. Been soo busy with the pups going. Just have one more thats leaving this afternoon and then we will just have my Breeze here. They have all settled into their new homes and the new owners are soo happy with them.

Im off to Blackbushe market in a min to spoil storm and get her a new bed. Im also buying her a doggy sofa. Since having the pups we have had to rearange the living room and we put the chair under the stairs (which is open plan so really in living room) and Storm loves sleeping there so im going to buy her a sofa and put it under the stairs.

Anyway best be off. Speak later xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sorry i havnt been on lately. Been soo busy with the pups going. Just have one more thats leaving this afternoon and then we will just have my Breeze here. They have all settled into their new homes and the new owners are soo happy with them.
> 
> Im off to Blackbushe market in a min to spoil storm and get her a new bed. Im also buying her a doggy sofa. Since having the pups we have had to rearange the living room and we put the chair under the stairs (which is open plan so really in living room) and Storm loves sleeping there so im going to buy her a sofa and put it under the stairs.
> 
> Anyway best be off. Speak later xx


Have a good day


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sorry i havnt been on lately. Been soo busy with the pups going. Just have one more thats leaving this afternoon and then we will just have my Breeze here. They have all settled into their new homes and the new owners are soo happy with them.
> 
> Im off to Blackbushe market in a min to spoil storm and get her a new bed. Im also buying her a doggy sofa. Since having the pups we have had to rearange the living room and we put the chair under the stairs (which is open plan so really in living room) and Storm loves sleeping there so im going to buy her a sofa and put it under the stairs.
> 
> Anyway best be off. Speak later xx


Awww you spoil your dogs like I do 

I've just got soaked walking the dogs  Pippa had to have the hairdryer on her for the second time in 14 hours! Good job she likes it!

I'm aching a bit from riding yesterday *note to me - go riding more often*

It's a horrible rainy windy day here so I'm not going to do much - apart from the ironing!


----------



## Classyellie

I've just downloaded 101 Running Songs - 5 cd's!  Somehow I don't think I'll be doing any running to them today though 

Just wormed my babies too - bless them they'll take anything with a bit of cheese


----------



## lifeizsweet

Afternoon! Just dropped OH's mum's cake off with her, got some photos which i shall post soon. Took Bramble to pets at home and now need to try and find a rug doctor to rent, they were all sold out yesterday and i need to clean my carpets ready for the viewing tomorrow!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Heres the cake!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Heres the cake!


Mmmmmm yum yum  

I've just had a bowl of bran flakes for my dinner


----------



## lifeizsweet

ellie you should come round here for a roast! We always make too much! 


We were talking today about how much we're going to miss our house, it's our very first house so we're quite sad to be leaving, but, financially it makes sense to leave now and enjoy atleast 3 months of no rent.


----------



## Classyellie

Oh well, I'm on a bit of a diet anyway  Trouble with being single is sometimes you just can't be bothered to cook! A curse and a blessing! 

Awww of course you're both going to miss your house  but think of the financial gain and you'll soon have a house to yourselves 

The house I'm currently living in is the first house I've lived in alone - I must admit I love it!


----------



## Badger's Mum

I could just eat that cake now


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone.



lifeizsweet said:


> Heres the cake!


Mmmm cake looks yummy Linzi - far better than my chocolate cake - followed the recipe & the top still got burnt (OH think's it looks like an exploding volcano).



Classyellie said:


> Mmmmmm yum yum
> 
> I've just had a bowl of bran flakes for my dinner


Ellie - tut, tut.



lifeizsweet said:


> ellie you should come round here for a roast! We always make too much!
> 
> We were talking today about how much we're going to miss our house, it's our very first house so we're quite sad to be leaving, but, financially it makes sense to leave now and enjoy atleast 3 months of no rent.


LOL, we do to - always have to have left overs for two greedy cats.

I understand that - when i first moved out, it made sense for me to go back to Mum & Dad's & save up for my first (bought) place.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Heehee thanks haven't tried the cake, but the batter was good as was the icing! 

Yeah it makes sense and i'll be glad to be rid of the crappy kitchen and bathroom and landlord!! It's the right thing to do in the long run. 

We're watching tuner and hooch later can't wait!!


----------



## brackensmom

Evening all, hope you are all well, i have had a terrible weekend, father in law passed away early hours of Friday Morning, been racing around helping to sort things out as OH is still is shock and not coping very well.
thought i would just pop on here for a bit, while things are now quiet and i have to start doing things again over next couple of days.


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> Evening all, hope you are all well, i have had a terrible weekend, father in law passed away early hours of Friday Morning, been racing around helping to sort things out as OH is still is shock and not coping very well.
> thought i would just pop on here for a bit, while things are now quiet and i have to start doing things again over next couple of days.


I'm so sorry for your and your oh's loss.


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> I'm so sorry for your and your oh's loss.


thank you Jo.


----------



## lifeizsweet

brackensmom said:


> Evening all, hope you are all well, i have had a terrible weekend, father in law passed away early hours of Friday Morning, been racing around helping to sort things out as OH is still is shock and not coping very well.
> thought i would just pop on here for a bit, while things are now quiet and i have to start doing things again over next couple of days.


My thoughts are with you, I am so sorry for you and your OH's loss.


----------



## Guest

Hi guys sorry I didn't meant to take all day coming on here. Did you miss me? I've been busy all day.


----------



## Classyellie

brackensmom said:


> Evening all, hope you are all well, i have had a terrible weekend, father in law passed away early hours of Friday Morning, been racing around helping to sort things out as OH is still is shock and not coping very well.
> thought i would just pop on here for a bit, while things are now quiet and i have to start doing things again over next couple of days.


I'm so sorry for yours and your OH's loss Nicci  My thoughts are with you both during this difficult time xxx


----------



## Guest

brackensmom said:


> Evening all, hope you are all well, i have had a terrible weekend, father in law passed away early hours of Friday Morning, been racing around helping to sort things out as OH is still is shock and not coping very well.
> thought i would just pop on here for a bit, while things are now quiet and i have to start doing things again over next couple of days.


I'm so sorry if you ever want a chat you know where I am. I'm here for you.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Morning all hope your all ok today


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning all hope your all ok today


Morning Chris 

I'm just warming up after walking the dogs  At least we didn't get wet this morning though!

Good luck Ria with Breeze's first vaccination today


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning all hope your all ok today


Morning



Classyellie said:


> Morning Chris
> 
> I'm just warming up after walking the dogs  At least we didn't get wet this morning though!
> 
> Good luck Ria with Breeze's first vaccination today


Thanx Ellie

Sorry i havnt been on much lately. Been soo busy with the pups going. They have all left for their new homes now. It was soo horrible seeing them go but the new families were soo happy and they have all settled in well x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Morning Chris
> 
> I'm just warming up after walking the dogs  At least we didn't get wet this morning though!It's not cold here the sun's quite bright
> 
> Good luck Ria with Breeze's first vaccination today


Good luck Ria. Did you get storm's new bed?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Good luck Ria. Did you get storm's new bed?


No they were all crap. Going to see what pets at home have later


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> No they were all crap. Going to see what pets at home have later


Oh what a shame. Did you buy any thing nice?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh what a shame. Did you buy any thing nice?


Nope

Was raining too much and was drenched right through so we gave up


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Nope
> 
> Was raining too much and was drenched right through so we gave up


Lol i took my lot to the beachut:. Don't no if you saw it but i did a thread lastnight with an update on Jack


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i took my lot to the beachut:. Don't no if you saw it but i did a thread lastnight with an update on Jack


No i didnt. will go and have a look


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> No they were all crap. Going to see what pets at home have later


Have fun and hope you get the bed you want. seem to have some good deals at our local Pets at home at the moment.



Badger's Mum said:


> Lol i took my lot to the beachut:. Don't no if you saw it but i did a thread lastnight with an update on Jack


Hi chris, wish i could off gone to beach but had to cancel our weekend away my father in law passed away on Friday. Thanks for update on Jack it is good to know he is doing well and a great thing to raise money for the people who helped him.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! had a meeting with my boss today, set some really good targets for the month to help me earn more! 

Hows everyone's day been?


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! had a meeting with my boss today, set some really good targets for the month to help me earn more!
> 
> Hows everyone's day been?


I've had a bit of an adventure horse riding today if you don't mind me saying.


----------



## Beowulf1976

danielled said:


> I've had a bit of an adventure horse riding today if you don't mind me saying.


lucky you, I'm petrified of heights, and I'm afraid being on a horse is too high for me lol although I'd love to be able to ride.


----------



## lifeizsweet

good to hear Danielle, what did you do?


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> good to hear Danielle, what did you do?


Well I went round Heaten park on the horse who was called Lady. She kept trying to go where she wanted to go and not where I wanted her to go and I think she forgot I was riding her because she took me through all the low branches so every branch I had to avoid and one managed to get my eye.


----------



## Beowulf1976

danielled said:


> Well I went round Heaten park on the horse who was called Lady. She kept trying to go where she wanted to go and not where I wanted her to go and I think she forgot I was riding her because she took me through all the low branches so every branch I had to avoid and one managed to get my eye.


ouch are you OK?


----------



## Guest

Beowulf1976 said:


> ouch are you OK?


Well apart from a sore eye I'm ok yes.


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone.



danielled said:


> Well I went round Heaten park on the horse who was called Lady. She kept trying to go where she wanted to go and not where I wanted her to go and I think she forgot I was riding her because she took me through all the low branches so every branch I had to avoid and one managed to get my eye.


Ouch - remember to duck next time Danielle.


----------



## brackensmom

danielled said:


> Well I went round Heaten park on the horse who was called Lady. She kept trying to go where she wanted to go and not where I wanted her to go and I think she forgot I was riding her because she took me through all the low branches so every branch I had to avoid and one managed to get my eye.


Oh that sounds good (apart from sore eye), i love horse riding, only get to do it when go on holiday.

Going to say night now, as been another very long day and want to get comfy and settle ready for murder land. Take care all and speak again soon.
Nicci


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone.
> 
> Ouch - remember to duck next time Danielle.


I didn't see it coming or I would have ducked. I can't see things coming with 2 meters tunnel vision.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I didn't see it coming or I would have ducked. I can't see things coming with 2 meters tunnel vision.


Sorry Danielle - I should have thought about that. Could someone ride in front of you next time to warn you of branches?


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> Oh that sounds good (apart from sore eye), i love horse riding, only get to do it when go on holiday.
> 
> Going to say night now, as been another very long day and want to get comfy and settle ready for murder land. Take care all and speak again soon.
> Nicci


Night Nicci.


----------



## Beowulf1976

danielled said:


> I didn't see it coming or I would have ducked. I can't see things coming with 2 meters tunnel vision.


eeek,, I hope your eye gets better soon (from the soreness)


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Sorry Danielle - I should have thought about that. Could someone ride in front of you next time to warn you of branches?


That's ok. I had a side walker and he told me to duck when I had already been hit by the branch which was a bit annoying.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> That's ok. I had a side walker and he told me to duck when I had already been hit by the branch which was a bit annoying.


Sounds like he owes you some chocolates then.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Sounds like he owes you some chocolates then.


Yes he does owe me some chocolates.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Ooo we decided a move date today, 29th November, going to go to new house this weekend to get bedroom and garage ready for all our stuff and do it bit by bit.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Ooo we decided a move date today, 29th November, going to go to new house this weekend to get bedroom and garage ready for all our stuff and do it bit by bit.


Start packing now Linzi.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Ooo we decided a move date today, 29th November, going to go to new house this weekend to get bedroom and garage ready for all our stuff and do it bit by bit.


Yay!!!! A massive decision for you both but it'll be well worth it!

Evening!

Arghhhh!!!! The kids I look after really played up tonight :cursing: but I did meet my first ever Saluki and 2 Chinese Crested Powder Puffs today


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Yay!!!! A massive decision for you both but it'll be well worth it!
> 
> Evening!
> 
> Arghhhh!!!! The kids I look after really played up tonight :cursing: but I did meet my first ever Saluki and 2 Chinese Crested Powder Puffs today


What's a Saluki please Ellie?


----------



## Classyellie

A breed of dog Jo  Very regal looking too they are


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Start packing now Linzi.





Classyellie said:


> Yay!!!! A massive decision for you both but it'll be well worth it!
> 
> Evening!
> 
> Arghhhh!!!! The kids I look after really played up tonight :cursing: but I did meet my first ever Saluki and 2 Chinese Crested Powder Puffs today


I'm starting tomorrow! Moving books, cd's and dvds this weekend and the goldfish, taking most the furniture to the tip because there is enough in new house, then other non essentials, then the rest will have to be done the week we move.

It will be so worth it, getting excited now.

I love salukis! never met one.

Bramble ate my work shoes yesterday so i had to wear black platform peep toes to work today (love them! but SO unpracticale for work!


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> A breed of dog Jo  Very regal looking too they are


I got that far Ellie. I just didn't know what size they were having never heard of one (i'm still a relatively new cat owner who has lived a very sheltered life when it comes to animals). I've googled them now so i know what they look like.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> *I got that far Ellie.* I just didn't know what size they were having never heard of one (i'm still a relatively new cat owner who has lived a very sheltered life when it comes to animals). I've googled them now so i know what they look like.


Hehehe sorry Jo :001_tt2: 

I'd seen them in pics but never met one - she was absolutely beautiful, a real sweetheart


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Hehehe sorry Jo :001_tt2:
> 
> I'd seen them in pics but never met one - she was absolutely beautiful, a real sweetheart


Where did you meet them?


----------



## Classyellie

In [email protected] - I was only looking honest


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> In [email protected] - I was only looking honest


I don't go in pets at home anymore.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> In [email protected] - I was only looking honest


Yeah yeah - guessing they were owned by someone else you would have come back with them.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Yeah yeah - guessing they were owned by someone else you would have come back with them.


Hmmmm...maybe


----------



## JoWDC

I'm off to bed soon - night everyone, sweet dreams.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> I'm off to bed soon - night everyone, sweet dreams.


Night Jo
Sweet dreams xxx

I'm off to bed myself now - it's been a long day and I'm shattered


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning All!

Got my regional director coming into work today. We're selling our PS3 too because we're so skint


----------



## Classyellie

Morning!

My little girl is 6 months old today :001_wub:



lifeizsweet said:


> Morning All!
> 
> Got my regional director coming into work today. We're selling our PS3 too because we're so skint


Morning Linzi 

Awww do you have to sell it? If you do there should be a good market for it this time of year with Christmas coming up.

Have a good day at work


----------



## Badger's Mum

Morning all have a great day


----------



## westie~ma

Good morning all!!



Classyellie said:


> Morning!
> 
> My little girl is 6 months old today :001_wub:


Aww, thats a lovely age


----------



## Guest

Good morning how is everybody today.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Good morning all

I am soo proud of Breeze. She slept from 10.30pm til 5.15am then woke me to go out for a loo. i think thats excellent for an 8 week old puppy xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I am soo proud of Breeze. She slept from 10.30pm til 5.15am then woke me to go out for a loo. i think thats excellent for an 8 week old puppy xxx


Bless her. Is she missing the other's?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Bless her. Is she missing the other's?


I dont think she has a chance to miss the others. she has her Mummy and nanny who she snuggles on the sofa with, aunties Brooke and Stream who she plays with and Auntie Miley who likes to clean her and give her a wash lol and Auntie Lilo is there to always put her in her place when she is being naughty pmsl


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I dont think she has a chance to miss the others. she has her Mummy and nanny who she snuggles on the sofa with, aunties Brooke and Stream who she plays with and Auntie Miley who likes to clean her and give her a wash lol and Auntie Lilo is there to always put her in her place when she is being naughty pmsl


Oh that's good. Just looked on your web they all looked so settled already don't they. got to take Badger out now for a walk and some training speak to you later


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Good morning all
> 
> I am soo proud of Breeze. She slept from 10.30pm til 5.15am then woke me to go out for a loo. i think thats excellent for an 8 week old puppy xxx


Awww bless her - that's so good for an 8 week old puppy. Good that she's got some older 'relatives' to keep her in order 

I've just cooked my 2 some liver for tonights meal and cut up onions, mushrooms, carrots, peppers, cabbage and garlic to add to beansprouts and turkey for my stir-fry tonight


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh that's good. Just looked on your web they all looked so settled already don't they. got to take Badger out now for a walk and some training speak to you later


Yeah they all look realy happy. Aww have fun xx



Classyellie said:


> Awww bless her - that's so good for an 8 week old puppy. Good that she's got some older 'relatives' to keep her in order
> 
> I've just cooked my 2 some liver for tonights meal and cut up onions, mushrooms, carrots, peppers, cabbage and garlic to add to beansprouts and turkey for my stir-fry tonight


Im soo proud if her.

YUK liver lol


----------



## Classyellie

Arghh!!! Pippa is celebrating being 6 months old by being a right little madam!  Yet more electrical tape to be added to my iPod cable :cursing: 

You gotta love pups!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Arghh!!! Pippa is celebrating being 6 months old by being a right little madam!  Yet more electrical tape to be added to my iPod cable :cursing:
> 
> You gotta love pups!!


6 months already

Goes quick


----------



## Badger's Mum

Badger was soo good today with her training. she's snuggled up on the settee with me now sound asleep


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Badger was soo good today with her training. she's snuggled up on the settee with me now sound asleep


Bless her

Thats excellent


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Badger was soo good today with her training. she's snuggled up on the settee with me now sound asleep


Good girl Badger buddy. Glad she was a good girl. I bet she was thinking of me wasn't she?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Bless her
> 
> Thats excellent


Yeah bless her it's all coming together now



danielled said:


> Good girl Badger buddy. Glad she was a good girl. I bet she was thinking of me wasn't she?


You or the big bone waiting for her tea


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah bless her it's all coming together now
> 
> You or the big bone waiting for her tea


Maybe she was thinking about both haha.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! what a good day i've had! 
Sold my PS3 and my cross trainer! 

Me and coworker went to get the free pizza offer in the sun for lunch and they had run out of small pizzas so we got free medium ones!! 

And OH is now making me dinner. Amazing. 

Hope everyone has had a good day.


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! what a good day i've had!
> Sold my PS3 and my cross trainer!
> 
> Me and coworker went to get the free pizza offer in the sun for lunch and they had run out of small pizzas so we got free medium ones!!
> 
> And OH is now making me dinner. Amazing.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day.


Well both my mum and carer have noticed I haven't been a happy bunny today.


----------



## lifeizsweet

danielled said:


> Well both my mum and carer have noticed I haven't been a happy bunny today.


Thats not good, whats up?


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Thats not good, whats up?


I'm just still upset about my teacher and missing her.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm sorry to hear that, grieving can take a long time, I still now, feel upset about the loss of my OH's 16 year old cousin who passed away last year. It takes time, but you'll feel better eventually.


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, grieving can take a long time, I still now, feel upset about the loss of my OH's 16 year old cousin who passed away last year. It takes time, but you'll feel better eventually.


I hope so. I haven't eaten enough since she died. She wasn't just my teacher she was my friend and a very close friend too. Can I do this :mad2: please and bang my head on a brick wall?


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all! what a good day i've had!
> Sold my PS3 and my cross trainer!
> 
> Me and coworker went to get the free pizza offer in the sun for lunch and they had run out of small pizzas so we got free medium ones!!
> 
> And OH is now making me dinner. Amazing.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day.


A very good day for you Linzi  Nice one!

I've eaten my stir-fry while having a chat to my daughter   She's so excited about coming back bless her - one of the things she really misses is snuggling up under a quilt - I told her she'll probably stay under her quilt once she gets here and not come out!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> A very good day for you Linzi  Nice one!
> 
> I've eaten my stir-fry while having a chat to my daughter   She's so excited about coming back bless her - one of the things she really misses is snuggling up under a quilt - I told her she'll probably stay under her quilt once she gets here and not come out!


Bet your dead excited to have her back!

Has been a good day  I am shattered now though! Couldn't be bothered to wash my hair, so i hope it's not tooo greasy tomorrow!


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> A very good day for you Linzi  Nice one!
> 
> I've eaten my stir-fry while having a chat to my daughter   She's so excited about coming back bless her - one of the things she really misses is snuggling up under a quilt - I told her she'll probably stay under her quilt once she gets here and not come out!


How long have you got to wait Ellie?



lifeizsweet said:


> Bet your dead excited to have her back!
> 
> Has been a good day  I am shattered now though! Couldn't be bothered to wash my hair, so i hope it's not tooo greasy tomorrow!


LOL, buy a hat Linzi - then it won't matter what your hair looks like.

Evening btw.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> How long have you got to wait Ellie?
> 
> LOL, buy a hat Linzi - then it won't matter what your hair looks like.
> 
> Evening btw.


Evening!

Ha i've got a couple of hats kicking around upstairs might get one out just incase!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening!
> 
> Ha i've got a couple of hats kicking around upstairs might get one out just incase!


Don't do hats myself - i do wear a bandana though at camp (cos of the hair washing problem) & on holiday in the sun.


----------



## lifeizsweet

The only hat (apart from OH's cowboy hat) that suits me is my beanie i wear for skiing and snowboarding, i've had it for years. So warm and snuggly!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> The only hat (apart from OH's cowboy hat) that suits me is my beanie i wear for skiing and snowboarding, i've had it for years. So warm and snuggly!


Well the weather is getting colder so you've got an excuse to wear it.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Well the weather is getting colder so you've got an excuse to wear it.


Wore my uggs whenever i had to go out today!! Hat will just add to the outfit!


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> How long have you got to wait Ellie?


Not too long now Jo - she flies back on 12th Dec    

Sorry I was late replying :blushing: Been a bit busy on msn tonight


----------



## Guest

I just had a blonde moment anyway I'm going to bed now so good night all.


----------



## Classyellie

Morning all 

It's a bit chilly outside this morning  Just got back with the dogs and I'm freezing!

Harvey is off to the groomers this morning for a nice bath, cut and blow-dry  He loves it there bless him

I've got to be in work at 12 today but I'll get the extra hour back tomorrow 

Hope you all have a good day  xxx


----------



## EmzieAngel

Ellie, want to take Bailey for a walk?
Lol, he'll have to wait a bit this morning.
I'm buying concert tickets for France and I need to buy them before I do anything else, otherwise there is a chance they will sell out really quickly.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning all! 

Bramble is being SO clingy this morning, no idea why, but it's cute 

I have the whole weekend off this week, i am so excited!


----------



## Classyellie

EmzieAngel said:


> Ellie, want to take Bailey for a walk?
> Lol, he'll have to wait a bit this morning.
> I'm buying concert tickets for France and I need to buy them before I do anything else, otherwise there is a chance they will sell out really quickly.


Bring him over tomorrow morning and he can come with me 

Good luck with the tickets 



lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Bramble is being SO clingy this morning, no idea why, but it's cute
> 
> I have the whole weekend off this week, i am so excited!


Morning Linzi

More time to do some packing then


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Bring him over tomorrow morning and he can come with me
> 
> Good luck with the tickets
> 
> Morning Linzi
> 
> More time to do some packing then


Yep! This weekend i have big things planned, so long as OH plays ball, I want him to take everything we don't want/need anymore to the tip while i sort out the new house and move all the un essential items! He's probably got other plans though!


----------



## EmzieAngel

Classyellie said:


> Bring him over tomorrow morning and he can come with me
> 
> Good luck with the tickets
> 
> Morning Linzi
> 
> More time to do some packing then


Haha, ok then.
Thank you.
I have about 50 minutes to keep myself occupied.
Think I'll go have a lovely bath.
x


----------



## Guest

Good morning how are you all today.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

Storm was naughty last nite and kept me awake. Everytime i moved she got up which woke the pups up

Brooke and Stream therefore are in a naughty mood today. Breeze is being good though and is currently chewing on a rawhide bone. Bless her she is trying. Im sure the huge cane i got her for Christmas will keep her busy for a while


----------



## Classyellie

Harvey is now at the groomers  Pippa is running around looking for him bless her - they've never spent anytime apart since I bought her home


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Harvey is now at the groomers  Pippa is running around looking for him bless her - they've never spent anytime apart since I bought her home


Aww bless them


----------



## Beowulf1976

mornin all !


----------



## Classyellie

I've just had the most boring afternoon at the office ever! 

Off to walk the dogs then going to cook an stir-fry again for dinner


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! 
I am having such a good week workwise! 4 offers so far, 3 have been for 1 deal but it's getting closer and closer to getting tied up. Have another bubbling too.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hi all, Havent been on here for a while... Hope you didn't miss me to much?  How are you all?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi all, Havent been on here for a while... Hope you didn't miss me to much?  How are you all?


Hi lil Bro

I havnt been on much either

Hows all there?


----------



## francesandjon

Evening All.....anyone notice my absence?? It was for at least 5 days!

Computer for full of 'fakeware' telling me I had a virus and basically wouldn't work....£86 later I have it back (thought it was about time I got a proper antivirus thing....£40).

Anything exciting been occuring?


----------



## Baby Bordie

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi lil Bro
> 
> I havnt been on much either
> 
> Hows all there?


Its going good, just alot of homework TBH!  You?


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> Evening All.....anyone notice my absence?? It was for at least 5 days!
> 
> Computer for full of 'fakeware' telling me I had a virus and basically wouldn't work....£86 later I have it back (thought it was about time I got a proper antivirus thing....£40).
> 
> Anything exciting been occuring?


Hows you tonight?


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone. Sat here doing letters for tomorrow night. Hopefully the girls have organised something (as i asked them to do) otherwise we aren't doing anything.


----------



## francesandjon

danielled said:


> Hows you tonight?


Late off work.....again!!

Not looking forward to another 5am start.....down to 2 degrees here tonight apparently!

Looking forward to a weekend off!

You been up to much?


----------



## lifeizsweet

There is nothing on telly tonight!!! I am SO bored.


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> Late off work.....again!!
> 
> Not looking forward to another 5am start.....down to 2 degrees here tonight apparently!
> 
> Looking forward to a weekend off!
> 
> You been up to much?


I've been horse riding on monday and going to walk the dogs at manchester dogs home tomorrow. I had a blonde moment last night because I forgot what forum I was on.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Oh i forgot, OH has a job interview next week!!


----------



## francesandjon

danielled said:


> I've been horse riding on monday and going to walk the dogs at manchester dogs home tomorrow. I had a blonde moment last night because I forgot what forum I was on.


Cool! I keep thinking about getting back into riding.....but can't find the time!


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> Cool! I keep thinking about getting back into riding.....but can't find the time!


It was great apart from my blonde moment.


----------



## JoWDC

francesandjon said:


> Late off work.....again!!
> 
> Not looking forward to another 5am start.....down to 2 degrees here tonight apparently!


Eek - & i thought 7am was an early(ish) start. Couldn't do 5am.



lifeizsweet said:


> Oh i forgot, OH has a job interview next week!!


Sending good luck wishes for next week.



lifeizsweet said:


> There is nothing on telly tonight!!! I am SO bored.


We are playing catch up watching things we've recorded.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Eek - & i thought 7am was an early(ish) start. Couldn't do 5am.
> 
> Sending good luck wishes for next week.
> 
> We are playing catch up watching things we've recorded.


I've been having alot of blonde moments lately.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Eek - & i thought 7am was an early(ish) start. Couldn't do 5am.
> 
> Sending good luck wishes for next week.
> 
> We are playing catch up watching things we've recorded.


Thanks Jo, it's for our local country park where we take Bramble walking so hopefully it goes well.

I think we're going to have an early night and watch a movie in bed!


----------



## francesandjon

JoWDC said:


> Eek - & i thought 7am was an early(ish) start. Couldn't do 5am.


I only get up at 5am to walk the dog, sort my lunch, have breakfast, get changed and go. Leave the house at about 6.15am, and start work at 7am (get on station for about 6.40ish).


----------



## JoWDC

francesandjon said:


> I only get up at 5am to walk the dog, sort my lunch, have breakfast, get changed and go. Leave the house at about 6.15am, and start work at 7am (get on station for about 6.40ish).


Hope you get home early in the day. I'd need about 3 double hit latte's to start work that early.


----------



## francesandjon

JoWDC said:


> Hope you get home early in the day. I'd need about 3 double hit latte's to start work that early.


Err....no.....don't finish til 7pm....although it was 7.45pm today 

Edit: Bed time!! I'll be back tomorrow evening....hopefully!


----------



## JoWDC

francesandjon said:


> Err....no.....don't finish til 7pm....although it was 7.45pm today
> 
> Edit: Bed time!! I'll be back tomorrow evening....hopefully!


Oh god, poor you. Night night.


----------



## Classyellie

Morning 

I didn't get up until gone 8 this morning - mainly as I didn't get to sleep before 3am :mad2: 

My furbabies have been for a walk and Harvey is going for a weigh-in soon 

Hope you all have a good day  x


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im really beginning to hate my cats

Brooke just picked up a dead mouse in the garden


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Im really beginning to hate my cats
> 
> Brooke just picked up a dead mouse in the garden


I love cats - but dislike what they bring home as 'pressies' 

Harvey has lost more weight!  He's down to 12.7 kg now - a loss of 5.4 kg in total    Just another 1.7 kg to go and I'll ease up a bit on him


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> I love cats - but dislike what they bring home as 'pressies'
> 
> Harvey has lost more weight!  He's down to 12.7 kg now - a loss of 5.4 kg in total    Just another 1.7 kg to go and I'll ease up a bit on him


They better stop bringing home prezzies

thats excellent


----------



## Guest

I have been dog walking today and oh my goodness you won't believe how wet I was when I got home. I took a picture of the dog I walked today. He was an 11 year old border collie called Scamp. He was a very high energy dog. He was lovely. Will post pictures when I get them on the computer.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! 

Ria, my cat used to steal next doors cats 'presents' and try and pass them off as her own, we knew she didn't catch them because she was scared of live mice!! 

Ellie, thats great news about Harvey  

Can't wait to see the photos Danielle. 


I just got an angry letter from the bank about an account i forgot about, they paid a dd which took me into an uplanned overdraft and it's kept adding up and i now owe them £500!!! How likely are they to set up a payment plan with me? I want to pay it back, but can't afford anything till i get paid this month. But i should be able to clear the balance because i've no rent to pay next month... I tried to phone but they close before i finish work and open at the same as i start. Being phoneless right now i can't phone during office hours. What doooo i do?


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Ria, my cat used to steal next doors cats 'presents' and try and pass them off as her own, we knew she didn't catch them because she was scared of live mice!!
> 
> Ellie, thats great news about Harvey
> 
> Can't wait to see the photos Danielle.
> 
> I just got an angry letter from the bank about an account i forgot about, they paid a dd which took me into an uplanned overdraft and it's kept adding up and i now owe them £500!!! How likely are they to set up a payment plan with me? I want to pay it back, but can't afford anything till i get paid this month. But i should be able to clear the balance because i've no rent to pay next month... I tried to phone but they close before i finish work and open at the same as i start. Being phoneless right now i can't phone during office hours. What doooo i do?


As soon as I get the pictures onto the computer I will post them.


----------



## Classyellie

Morning 

Got lots to do this morning then work this afternoon - going for a meal tonight with Andy so will be a rush to get home from work, walk the dogs and get ready to go out


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Morning
> 
> Got lots to do this morning then work this afternoon - going for a meal tonight with Andy so will be a rush to get home from work, walk the dogs and get ready to go out


Morning Ellie

Things still going well then??


----------



## Spaniel mad

OOPS im a naughty girl

been online spending, Well it is all for Christmas


----------



## Guest

Good morning all. I have only just got up.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Afternoon all, Just got back from school. How are you all?


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

Baby Bordie said:


> Afternoon all, Just got back from school. How are you all?


Im good thank James.......

Busy day...hairdresser's, socializing, having a laugh....busy, busy, busy....live a very hectic life 

.................well on pf anyway Pml


----------



## Badger's Mum

Baby Bordie said:


> Afternoon all, Just got back from school. How are you all?





AngelXoXo said:


> Im good thank James.......
> 
> Busy day...hairdresser's, socializing, having a laugh....busy, busy, busy....live a very hectic life
> 
> .................well on pf anyway Pml


Glad you've had a good day I've not long got back from, Had a great day


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! 

Had a right blonde moment today, had a viewing got my coworker to drop me at my car because i park about 15 mins from the office (it's free!) and then realised i forgot ot take my car keys with me, had to rip it down the road to catch him up because my phone is still cut off and me, him and our motgage consultant (who'd come for the ride to pick his lunch up from his car) had to all go on the viewing. Poor woman looked terrified of the 3 of us! 

Starting to move tomorrow!!


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

Badger's Mum said:


> Glad you've had a good day I've not long got back from, Had a great day


from where?? LOL


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Had a right blonde moment today, had a viewing got my coworker to drop me at my car because i park about 15 mins from the office (it's free!) and then realised i forgot ot take my car keys with me, had to rip it down the road to catch him up because my phone is still cut off and me, him and our motgage consultant (who'd come for the ride to pick his lunch up from his car) had to all go on the viewing. Poor woman looked terrified of the 3 of us!
> 
> Starting to move tomorrow!!


Hiya Linzi

Sounds like the type of thing i'd do - i blame the hair dye. How many boxes you sitting around at the moment?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Linzi
> 
> Sounds like the type of thing i'd do - i blame the hair dye. How many boxes you sitting around at the moment?


My boss was pissing himself. luckily!!! Plus the lady LOVED the house so hopefully i'll get a sale out of it! - to add to the humour, george needed the toilet and for the previous 4 months the house has been on the market it's still have water connected (it's a part exchange so vacent right now) we thought it would be okay because he'd get to the house and get to go to the loo, but they turned the water off today!!!! So he had to go for a wee down an alley bless him!

No boxes yet (my good intentions of starting the little thing died a quick death) So tomorrow it's full steam ahead!!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> My boss was pissing himself. luckily!!! Plus the lady LOVED the house so hopefully i'll get a sale out of it! - to add to the humour, george needed the toilet and for the previous 4 months the house has been on the market it's still have water connected (it's a part exchange so vacent right now) we thought it would be okay because he'd get to the house and get to go to the loo, but they turned the water off today!!!! So he had to go for a wee down an alley bless him!
> 
> No boxes yet (my good intentions of starting the little thing died a quick death) So tomorrow it's full steam ahead!!


LOL. At least he didn't go in the house before you discovered the water was off.

Early start for you tomorow then.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening ladies 

Sounds like you had a good day then Linzi  Good luck with the beginning of the move tomorrow 

Hope you didn't spend too much on-line Ria 

I've had a lovely meal tonight but couldn't really do it justice as I'm so tired  I was home by 9.20 but I've promised him I'll be bright eyed and bushy tailed for tomorrow when we're taking the dogs out 

I'm off to bed soon - I haven't been sleeping well the past week or so and I'm shattered so hopefully I'll have a good nights sleep tonight


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Sounds like you had a good day then Linzi  Good luck with the beginning of the move tomorrow
> 
> Hope you didn't spend too much on-line Ria
> 
> I've had a lovely meal tonight but couldn't really do it justice as I'm so tired  I was home by 9.20 but I've promised him I'll be bright eyed and bushy tailed for tomorrow when we're taking the dogs out
> 
> I'm off to bed soon - I haven't been sleeping well the past week or so and I'm shattered so hopefully I'll have a good nights sleep tonight


Hi Ellie. Are you ok - are things keeping you awake? Hope you sleep well tonight & are allowed a lie in tomorrow.

Didn't end up eating until v late tonight & only then had a small jacket potato & a large piece of chocolate sponge cake (still eating the one i made on sunday) 'cos i've got a sinusy headache so wasn't hungry earlier. OH is out drinking so i can get away with not eating much.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Sounds like you had a good day then Linzi  Good luck with the beginning of the move tomorrow
> 
> Hope you didn't spend too much on-line Ria
> 
> I've had a lovely meal tonight but couldn't really do it justice as I'm so tired  I was home by 9.20 but I've promised him I'll be bright eyed and bushy tailed for tomorrow when we're taking the dogs out
> 
> I'm off to bed soon - I haven't been sleeping well the past week or so and I'm shattered so hopefully I'll have a good nights sleep tonight


was a brilliant day ellie!!!

Things are going good with your Andy then? Good to hear!! Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> was a brilliant day ellie!!!
> 
> Things are going good with your Andy then? Good to hear!! Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight!


Ooo didn't spot that - haven't been on enough to hear the details. Need to know more now.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Hi Ellie. Are you ok - are things keeping you awake? Hope you sleep well tonight & are allowed a lie in tomorrow.
> 
> Didn't end up eating until v late tonight & only then had a small jacket potato & a large piece of chocolate sponge cake (still eating the one i made on sunday) 'cos i've got a sinusy headache so wasn't hungry earlier. OH is out drinking so i can get away with not eating much.


Lol the dogs won't let me get away with having too much of a lie in  and yes, things are keeping me awake 

Luckily being single I can get away with skipping meals or only having very little if I want 



lifeizsweet said:


> was a brilliant day ellie!!!
> 
> Things are going good with your Andy then? Good to hear!! Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight!


Things are going ok  I haven't felt much like socialising to be honest so we've 'spoken' via text a lot  I hope so too Linzi! I need a decent nights sleep badly.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hi Ellie. Are you ok - are things keeping you awake? Hope you sleep well tonight & are allowed a lie in tomorrow.
> 
> Didn't end up eating until v late tonight & only then had a small jacket potato & a large piece of chocolate sponge cake (still eating the one i made on sunday) 'cos i've got a sinusy headache so wasn't hungry earlier. OH is out drinking so i can get away with not eating much.


I never got to eat that one i made!! might bake something tomorrow though!!

We've not had dinner 2 nights in a row, just not in a dinner mood right now! would rather pick at stuff!


----------



## Guest

Boo guesse who?


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Lol the dogs won't let me get away with having too much of a lie in  and yes, things are keeping me awake
> 
> Luckily being single I can get away with skipping meals or only having very little if I want
> 
> Things are going ok  I haven't felt much like socialising to be honest so we've 'spoken' via text a lot  I hope so too Linzi! I need a decent nights sleep badly.


If you need to chat you know where i am Ellie. I know i haven't been around much recently but the busy period is over now so i'll be around most evenings and at the weekends.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I never got to eat that one i made!! might bake something tomorrow though!!
> 
> We've not had dinner 2 nights in a row, just not in a dinner mood right now! would rather pick at stuff!


Too much on your mind too Linzi?


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> If you need to chat you know where i am Ellie. I know i haven't been around much recently but the busy period is over now so i'll be around most evenings and at the weekends.


Thanks Jo  I'm off to bed now though

Sleep well all
Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Lol the dogs won't let me get away with having too much of a lie in  and yes, things are keeping me awake
> 
> Luckily being single I can get away with skipping meals or only having very little if I want
> 
> Things are going ok  I haven't felt much like socialising to be honest so we've 'spoken' via text a lot  I hope so too Linzi! I need a decent nights sleep badly.


Know how you feel! think my friends think i've dissapeared off the face of the earth!! I'm here if you need me!

Bram is in a mood because OH' s gran got me a cuddly lab puppy and Bram isn;t allowed to play with it, he's not happy!!!


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Thanks Jo  I'm off to bed now though
> 
> Sleep well all
> Sweet dreams xxx


Night Night Ellie - sweet dreams.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Know how you feel! think my friends think i've dissapeared off the face of the earth!! I'm here if you need me!
> 
> Bram is in a mood because OH' s gran got me a cuddly lab puppy and Bram isn;t allowed to play with it, he's not happy!!!


Poor Bram.

I'm off to bed soon. Night Night.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Too much on your mind too Linzi?


So much to organise!!



Classyellie said:


> Thanks Jo  I'm off to bed now though
> 
> Sleep well all
> Sweet dreams xxx





JoWDC said:


> Poor Bram.
> 
> I'm off to bed soon. Night Night.


Night night you too x x


----------



## Spaniel mad

Im off to do some Christmas shopping today. Im officially mental and i have spent £200 on my dogs for Christmas soo far so thought i best move onto the humans.

Then going to see A Christmas Carol with the family after.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Im off to do some Christmas shopping today. Im officially mental and i have spent £200 on my dogs for Christmas soo far so thought i best move onto the humans.
> 
> Then going to see A Christmas Carol with the family after.


Have a good day Ria! I'm about to start packing!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Have a good day Ria! I'm about to start packing!


Oh i know where i would rather be

Have fun lol


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Im off to do some Christmas shopping today. Im officially mental and i have spent £200 on my dogs for Christmas soo far so thought i best move onto the humans.
> 
> Then going to see A Christmas Carol with the family after.


Have a good day Ria. Hope you get it all done.



lifeizsweet said:


> Have a good day Ria! I'm about to start packing!


Have fun Linzi. Don't envy you there.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Ha i really can't muster the enthusiasm to start!!! arghhhh here we gooo...


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Ha i really can't muster the enthusiasm to start!!! arghhhh here we gooo...


Just think of the end result - and that will get you going.


----------



## lifeizsweet

One cupboard cleared! Packing with a 6 month old puppy is IMPOSSIBLE!!


----------



## Classyellie

Hiya!

Had a really busy day today with food shopping, Christmas shopping, housework and a lovely, if chilly, walk with the dogs and Andy  But I've turned down another meal out tonight - I'd rather be at home with my dogs snuggled on the sofa in my pj's 



lifeizsweet said:


> Bram is in a mood because OH' s gran got me a cuddly lab puppy and Bram isn;t allowed to play with it, he's not happy!!!


Lol I've got a collectable furry CKCS which is on my bed and Pippa keeps trying to get it - the look I get when I take it out of her reach! 

Hope you've managed to do plenty of packing Linzi


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Had a really busy day today with food shopping, Christmas shopping, housework and a lovely, if chilly, walk with the dogs and Andy  But I've turned down another meal out tonight - I'd rather be at home with my dogs snuggled on the sofa in my pj's
> 
> Lol I've got a collectable furry CKCS which is on my bed and Pippa keeps trying to get it - the look I get when I take it out of her reach!
> 
> Hope you've managed to do plenty of packing Linzi


Hiya Ellie.

You have been busy - i've been doing things, odd bit of housework and have finally got some Guiding paperwork done (which i should have done a month ago).

If you don't mind me asking, are you trying to take things slowly with Andy? pm me (only if you want to) if you don't want to put it on the open forum.


----------



## francesandjon

Evening All, I'm home alone tonight.....until my friend gets here (prob not til 9ish). Dog is asleep on the sofa, already!!

Anyone got any exciting plans?


----------



## JoWDC

francesandjon said:


> Evening All, I'm home alone tonight.....until my friend gets here (prob not til 9ish). Dog is asleep on the sofa, already!!
> 
> Anyone got any exciting plans?


Hiya - other than making a curry, not really. Noticed there was only one beer left in the fridge after i'd been to the shops - i'm bagsing it as OH is ill.


----------



## francesandjon

JoWDC said:


> Hiya - other than making a curry, not really. Noticed there was only one beer left in the fridge after i'd been to the shops - i'm bagsing it as OH is ill.


I've just stocked up.....8 cans of cider and a bottle of white - not that i'm capable of drinking that much!


----------



## JoWDC

francesandjon said:


> I've just stocked up.....8 cans of cider and a bottle of white - not that i'm capable of drinking that much!


I don't drink much at all - which is why we never get through our bottles of wine. But today it was "damn - he drank them all" when i was filling the fridge up with the food. Should have looked in there before i went to the shop.


----------



## lifeizsweet

The fish are now in their new home! we managed to get the conservatory cleared today, move the fish and clear stuff up in the new house. I am shattered! Driving back and fourth all day! More to do tomorrow too!

Quiet evening infront of the telly with some cider for me!!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> The fish are now in their new home! we managed to get the conservatory cleared today, move the fish and clear stuff up in the new house. I am shattered! Driving back and fourth all day! More to do tomorrow too!
> 
> Quiet evening infront of the telly with some cider for me!!


Take some time out for a nice bubble bath for yourself as well Linzi - i'm sure you'll be aching tomorrow.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey all, im nearly at my 5000 post mark...


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Take some time out for a nice bubble bath for yourself as well Linzi - i'm sure you'll be aching tomorrow.


I had one a earlier! Going to sleep well tonight!


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> If you don't mind me asking, are you trying to take things slowly with Andy? pm me (only if you want to) if you don't want to put it on the open forum.


PM'd you Jo 



francesandjon said:


> I've just stocked up.....8 cans of cider and a bottle of white - not that i'm capable of drinking that much!


Sounds like you and your friend are in for a good session Frances 



lifeizsweet said:


> The fish are now in their new home! we managed to get the conservatory cleared today, move the fish and clear stuff up in the new house. I am shattered! Driving back and fourth all day! More to do tomorrow too!
> 
> Quiet evening infront of the telly with some cider for me!!


Good on you Linzi for getting such a lot done 

Enjoy chilling in front of the tv tonight 

I'm on the sofa with the dogs either side of me watching X Factor and chatting on msn and don't plan on moving for a while


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> PM'd you Jo
> 
> Sounds like you and your friend are in for a good session Frances
> 
> Good on you Linzi for getting such a lot done
> 
> Enjoy chilling in front of the tv tonight
> 
> I'm on the sofa with the dogs either side of me watching X Factor and chatting on msn and don't plan on moving for a while


Watching x factor too  Got so much more to do tomorrow, going to move all the summer clothes to new house and go to the tip


----------



## Guest

Hello how are you all tonight.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning all!! 

Feeling so refreshed today! Have 2days off is such a novelty!

More packing and moving to do today, but not much, going to take it easy


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning all!!
> 
> Feeling so refreshed today! Have 2days off is such a novelty!
> 
> More packing and moving to do today, but not much, going to take it easy


Morning Linzi. Hope today's packing goes well.

Am off to a remembrance service soon - am laying a wreath for the Guides & then off to see OH's mum in Bishop's Stortford where i used to live (she has a couple of flats there).


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Morning Linzi. Hope today's packing goes well.
> 
> Am off to a remembrance service soon - am laying a wreath for the Guides & then off to see OH's mum in Bishop's Stortford where i used to live (she has a couple of flats there).


I remember going to remeberance services when i was in guides. Hope it goes well and hope you have good time seeing you OH's mum!


----------



## Classyellie

Morning Linzi and Jo 

Hope all goes well today Jo 

Hope you get a lot done today Linzi 

I took the dogs out and stayed out a LOT longer than planned but it's such a lovely morning I couldn't resist 

Not much on for me today


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Morning Linzi and Jo
> 
> Hope all goes well today Jo
> 
> Hope you get a lot done today Linzi
> 
> I took the dogs out and stayed out a LOT longer than planned but it's such a lovely morning I couldn't resist
> 
> Not much on for me today


Thanks Ellie. It's not such a nice day here - think i will be wrapping up warm for the parade.

Put your feet up and relax.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Morning Ellie! 

Managed to pack up all our summer clothes, they're going to the new house today. OH is in bed suffering from a hangover so he's going to be useless!!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning Ellie!
> 
> Managed to pack up all our summer clothes, they're going to the new house today. OH is in bed suffering from a hangover so he's going to be useless!!


Typical man!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hi all, Long time no speak.... How are you all?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Typical man!


haha i'm leaving Bramble here while i go to the other house, so i'm sure he won't be in bed for much longer!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi all, Long time no speak.... How are you all?


Morning, I'm very well ta. Yourself?


----------



## Guest

Hello all how are you all today?


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> haha i'm leaving Bramble here while i go to the other house, so i'm sure he won't be in bed for much longer!!


Lol nice one


----------



## Baby Bordie

lifeizsweet said:


> Morning, I'm very well ta. Yourself?


Morninggg.... Im pretty good, exept not a very exiting weekend....


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Morninggg.... Im pretty good, exept not a very exiting weekend....


Hi James I'm typing on here and listening to Shine by take that at the same time.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Hi James I'm typing on here and listening to Shine by take that at the same time.


Hey Danielle, Shine? Is that the song that is stuck in your head?


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey Danielle, Shine? Is that the song that is stuck in your head?


Yes that is the song I have stuck in my head.


----------



## JoWDC

Brrrrrr having a cup of tea to warm up after the service. Hands were freezing (note to self - wear gloves next year). Off out soon again though.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Yes that is the song I have stuck in my head.


Oh right, Im not a fan of Take that, but all to there own!


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Brrrrrr having a cup of tea to warm up after the service. Hands were freezing (note to self - wear gloves next year). Off out soon again though.


Lol, poor Jo, put socks on your hands.....


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Brrrrrr having a cup of tea to warm up after the service. Hands were freezing (note to self - wear gloves next year). Off out soon again though.


You should see my skiing gloves. They are so thick and keep your hands nice and warm for you.


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Oh right, Im not a fan of Take that, but all to there own!


It's just about to finish it's finished now hold on I think I will put it on again. I love it. Don't mind if I start singing along to it it's a very addictive song.


----------



## sequeena

danielled said:


> Yes that is the song I have stuck in my head.


OMG you don't know how many times I heard that song when I was working in morrisons :mad2:


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> It's just about to finish it's finished now hold on I think I will put it on again. I love it. Don't mind if I start singing along to it it's a very addictive song.


Danielle, i can hear you from here, a great singer.....


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> OMG you don't know how many times I heard that song when I was working in morrisons :mad2:


Go on how many times did you hear it? I love it.


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Danielle, i can hear you from here, a great singer.....


Let it shine let it shine. Thank you James.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Let it shine let it shine. Thank you James.


Im listning to Hotel Room Service... Pit bull....   :thumbup1:


----------



## sequeena

danielled said:


> Go on how many times did you hear it? I love it.


Running into the the thousands  I love take that but can't listen to that song


----------



## Baby Bordie

5000 Posts!!!!! Woooppppp


----------



## sequeena

Baby Bordie said:


> 5000 Posts!!!!! Woooppppp


Well done


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Running into the the thousands  I love take that but can't listen to that song


I always listen to the song as my sister has put it on my phone for me and I have borrowed my cousin's take that cd that has shine on it.


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> 5000 Posts!!!!! Woooppppp


http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/70546-baby-bordie-5000-posts.html :thumbup1:


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm with moving for today, I need to move my bed before i can really do anything else, because most our stuff will need to go under the bed, or it's in use everyday so can move yet. 

So next weekend we will move the bed and sleep on the double matress till we officially move.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm with moving for today, I need to move my bed before i can really do anything else, because most our stuff will need to go under the bed, or it's in use everyday so can move yet.
> 
> So next weekend we will move the bed and sleep on the double matress till we officially move.


Put your feet up and relax now then Linzi 

I so want to adopt a dog but it's not fair on Pippa as she is still so young 
I must stop going onto rescue sites


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Put your feet up and relax now then Linzi
> 
> I so want to adopt a dog but it's not fair on Pippa as she is still so young
> I must stop going onto rescue sites


I'm going to chill for the rest of the day! Do some tidying and watch lots of telly!

I hinted to OH last night about getting another puppy in a year or two, but he said no  It's probably the best desicion.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Hi all how we all to day? I've just got back from the beach with the dog's


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Hi all how we all to day? I've just got back from the beach with the dog's


I'm good just listening to shine by take that while I'm on here. Hows you and Badger?


----------



## vickie1985

good evening everyone, mega bored here! please entertain me


----------



## Badger's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> good evening everyone, mega bored here! please entertain me


lol i'm just having a glass of wine, Want one?


----------



## vickie1985

Badger's Mum said:


> lol i'm just having a glass of wine, Want one?


hehe ive got cider tonight, and maltesers (yum) :thumbup1:


----------



## Badger's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> hehe ive got cider tonight, and maltesers (yum) :thumbup1:


lol i've got crisp's and prawn's. it's quiet on here tonight isn't it. what have you been upto?


----------



## vickie1985

Badger's Mum said:


> lol i've got crisp's and prawn's. it's quiet on here tonight isn't it. what have you been upto?


ewww prawns are dirty! lol
it is very quiet...i dont like it 
i was at work untill 5, and now i just dont know what to do with myself.....OH is on the 360, and im to bored for words!

had a great night on Friday though, went back to Cleethorpes to see some friends for a bommy party, some nice pics too 

you done anything fun?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all


----------



## vickie1985

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all


good evening! how are you?


----------



## Spaniel mad

vickie1985 said:


> good evening! how are you?


Im good thanx

Hows u???


----------



## vickie1985

Spaniel mad said:


> Im good thanx
> 
> Hows u???


well and truely bored out of my head! lol
but im ok


----------



## Badger's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> ewww prawns are dirty! lol
> it is very quiet...i dont like it lol i love em trouble is so does Badger
> i was at work untill 5, and now i just dont know what to do with myself.....OH is on the 360, and im to bored for words!
> 
> had a great night on Friday though, went back to Cleethorpes to see some friends for a bommy party, some nice pics too
> 
> you done anything fun?


Sound's like fun, it's nice to go back and see your mate's isn't it. Took the dog's to the beach stopped in a village where my Dad was born to do the remembrence day bit. was a good day



Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all


hello how are you?


----------



## Spaniel mad

vickie1985 said:


> well and truely bored out of my head! lol
> but im ok


aww bless ya

Im too tired to be bored lol



Badger's Mum said:


> Sound's like fun, it's nice to go back and see your mate's isn't it. Took the dog's to the beach stopped in a village where my Dad was born to do the remembrence day bit. was a good day
> 
> hello how are you?


Sounds like you had a good day

Im good thanx Christ how are you? Long time no speak


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone. Been dozing on the sofa for the last half hour - until Patch came and meowed in my face (think he's hungry).

How was the weather for your service Christine? Mine was dry & cold.


----------



## lifeizsweet

we've been watching every episode the royle family this afternoon! OH is finally clear of his hangover now though!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> aww bless ya
> 
> Im too tired to be bored lol
> 
> Sounds like you had a good day
> 
> Im good thanx Christ how are you? Long time no speak


I no i keep missing you I'm good thank's.



JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. Been dozing on the sofa for the last half hour - until Patch came and meowed in my face (think he's hungry).
> 
> How was the weather for your service Christine? Mine was dry & cold.


Really lucky rain before and then a big down pour after.Was it just me or did it seem sadder this year?. there was a young mum with a tiny baby wearing her oh's medal with pride, poor lad was only 23, Never got to see his baby


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> we've been watching every episode the royle family this afternoon! OH is finally clear of his hangover now though!


LOL - sounds like my OH last weekend after his b-day drinks. Took him a day to get over it.


----------



## vickie1985

Badger's Mum said:


> I no i keep missing you I'm good thank's.
> 
> Really lucky rain before and then a big down pour after.Was it just me or did it seem sadder this year?. there was a young mum with a tiny baby wearing her oh's medal with pride, poor lad was only 23, Never got to see his baby


that is so sad


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> I no i keep missing you I'm good thank's.
> 
> Really lucky rain before and then a big down pour after.Was it just me or did it seem sadder this year?. there was a young mum with a tiny baby wearing her oh's medal with pride, poor lad was only 23, Never got to see his baby


Same here - spitting on the drive over & raining on the drive back.

I saw a few people my age laying personal wreaths (we laid one for Guides) but i got a lump in my throat when i saw a young boy of age 7/8 holding one of the small remembrance crosses.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> LOL - sounds like my OH last weekend after his b-day drinks. Took him a day to get over it.


Apparently a steak dinner was the only cure for his! He's a nightmare!!


----------



## Badger's Mum

vickie1985 said:


> that is so sad


Yeah poor girl she was a credit to him bless her she stood tall and proud.



JoWDC said:


> Same here - spitting on the drive over & raining on the drive back.
> 
> I saw a few people my age laying personal wreaths (we laid one for Guides) but i got a lump in my throat when i saw a young boy of age 7/8 holding one of the small remembrance crosses.


Yeah i had to get the hanky out a couple of time's. Seemed to be more people out as well. There was an up side to it though an old boy in a wheelchair wanted to see the dog's. Good old Badger jumped up in his lap and gave him a lick in the chop's. Bless him he loved it


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah poor girl she was a credit to him bless her she stood tall and proud.
> 
> Yeah i had to get the hanky out a couple of time's. Seemed to be more people out as well. There was an up side to it though an old boy in a wheelchair wanted to see the dog's. Good old Badger jumped up in his lap and gave him a lick in the chop's. Bless him he loved it


There was fewer people at our one. Love the fact that Badger got in with one of the vet's though.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> There was fewer people at our one. Love the fact that Badger got in with one of the vet's though.


Undone all the training cos i don't let her jump up but to see his face was worth it. sometime's animal's just know don't they.


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Undone all the training cos i don't let her jump up but to see his face was worth it. sometime's animal's just know don't they.


Animals have a sixth sense. This yellow lab friend I know called Penny she is a guide dog and when you are upset she walks over to you and puts either her paw or her head on your knee and just sits there.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Undone all the training cos i don't let her jump up but to see his face was worth it. sometime's animal's just know don't they.


Aww - bet you let him off this one time though. Back to normal tomorrow Badger.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Aww - bet you let him off this one time though. Back to normal tomorrow Badger.


That was nice of Badger wasn't it? She is a good girl Badger is.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Aww - bet you let him off this one time though. Back to normal tomorrow Badger.


Yeah i did even let him give her a little treat


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Yeah i did even let him give her a little treat


Just so you know I have finished Badger's surprise now. She will love it.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I am so tired! I really hope OH gets the job on Tuesday!


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> I am so tired! I really hope OH gets the job on Tuesday!


So am i off to bed soon, Good luck to oh with the job


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I am so tired! I really hope OH gets the job on Tuesday!


Fingers & toes crossed for you Linzi.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Fingers & toes crossed for you Linzi.


Thank you!!

It will be such a weight off my mind if he does, luckily due to not having to pay rent anymore it's not SUCH a big deal if he doesn't but still a big deal too.


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> It will be such a weight off my mind if he does, luckily due to not having to pay rent anymore it's not SUCH a big deal if he doesn't but still a big deal too.


Still nice for him if his working isn't it.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Yes definately, we still need the money!!! Got to find £850 from somewhere to pay off my debts. 
Feeling good i'll be able to do it though. Next year is get debt free year!


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Yes definately, we still need the money!!! Got to find £850 from somewhere to pay off my debts.
> Feeling good i'll be able to do it though. Next year is get debt free year!


Good for you! I'm shaw your'll do it


----------



## lifeizsweet

Badger's Mum said:


> Good for you! I'm shaw your'll do it


Thank you!! I'm sure I will, just neeed to sell more houses!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Yes definately, we still need the money!!! Got to find £850 from somewhere to pay off my debts.
> Feeling good i'll be able to do it though. Next year is get debt free year!


I'm sure you'll sort something out so you can have your debt free year.


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Thank you!! I'm sure I will, just neeed to sell more houses!


You will i'm shaw  I'm off to bed nite nite all


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> You will i'm shaw  I'm off to bed nite nite all


Night Christine.


----------



## Guest

Night Christine.


----------



## Guest

I'll feel that in the morning just banged my shin hard on the desk ouch.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Sweet dream's all


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Sweet dream's all


Sleep well.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Hope everyone has had a good day! I've been pretty productive workwise.


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Hope everyone has had a good day! I've been pretty productive workwise.


I've not had a good day.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening 

I've had a crappy day at work then an even crappier evening looking after my friends children :mad2: 

Pippa is being a little minx tonight running around having a mad one and annoying Harvey - she's probably picking up on my mood 

I'm off to bed soon - going to lie in bed and watch Twilight 

Fingers crossed for your OH Linzi - sending positive vibes your way


----------



## francesandjon

Afternoon All,

Hope everyone has had a good day - I've been asleep, well from 9 til 2, as I'm on nights AGAIN!! Then went to tescos.....what an exciting life I lead!

Dog is now asleep on the sofa, and I'm hoping that tonights shift isn't as sad as last nights (although did get a bit of sleep!!).


----------



## Guest

Good evening all.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thanks Ellie, hope your day today was better.

OH ended up walking out of his interview! They completely mislead us with the advert and he knew more about the subject than the interviewer!! So he decided it wasn't for him....annoying but for the best really. So it's back to the drawing board with that one.

But! I have nearly tied up another sale sooo thats good.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Thanks Ellie, hope your day today was better.
> 
> OH ended up walking out of his interview! They completely mislead us with the advert and he knew more about the subject than the interviewer!! So he decided it wasn't for him....annoying but for the best really. So it's back to the drawing board with that one.
> 
> But! I have nearly tied up another sale sooo thats good.


Oh no - what a shame. Hope he gets another interview, for a more suitable job, soon.

Fingers crossed on your sale.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Oh no - what a shame. Hope he gets another interview, for a more suitable job, soon.
> 
> Fingers crossed on your sale.


Hi Jo hows you?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Oh no - what a shame. Hope he gets another interview, for a more suitable job, soon.
> 
> Fingers crossed on your sale.


Thanks, Hopefully something comes up soon, His business partner has a new business proposition for him, that OH takes all the tractor work and he takes the digger work, which provided they both keep pushing for work, can work out, but winter is always going to be slow..

Hopefully I start selling loads and make loads of commission!!

just tried to cancel our phoneline and got told we had to pay a £50 cancellation fee. We never signed a contract and can't afford that!! They've forwarded the case to the complaints so hopefully something comes of it!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Hello how we all tonight


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello how we all tonight


I'm ok I think. How are you and Badger?


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Hi Jo hows you?


Hiya - sorry had to do a bit of work when i got in (can log into work from here). I'm starving, Pret's Miso soup didn't fill me up for lunch so felt wierd by 4 (someone gave me a banana).

You coping ok with things?



lifeizsweet said:


> Thanks, Hopefully something comes up soon, His business partner has a new business proposition for him, that OH takes all the tractor work and he takes the digger work, which provided they both keep pushing for work, can work out, but winter is always going to be slow..
> 
> Hopefully I start selling loads and make loads of commission!!
> 
> just tried to cancel our phoneline and got told we had to pay a £50 cancellation fee. We never signed a contract and can't afford that!! They've forwarded the case to the complaints so hopefully something comes of it!


£50 for a cancellation fee - what a rip off. Go to OFCOM & complain.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello how we all tonight


Hiya Christine - i'm starving. OH is just about to start cooking.

How are you?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hiya - sorry had to do a bit of work when i got in (can log into work from here). I'm starving, Pret's Miso soup didn't fill me up for lunch so felt wierd by 4 (someone gave me a banana).
> 
> You coping ok with things?
> 
> £50 for a cancellation fee - what a rip off. Go to OFCOM & complain.


Not copeing well at the minute.


----------



## Badger's Mum

I'm good thank's Jo got load's of hw done and time to take Badger out for a bit of training and fun


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> I'm good thank's Jo got load's of hw done and time to take Badger out for a bit of training and fun


How is Badger doing with her training.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Not copeing well at the minute.


Chin up - it will get better with time.



Badger's Mum said:


> I'm good thank's Jo got load's of hw done and time to take Badger out for a bit of training and fun


Have fun - hope Badger behaves well during the training.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hiya - sorry had to do a bit of work when i got in (can log into work from here). I'm starving, Pret's Miso soup didn't fill me up for lunch so felt wierd by 4 (someone gave me a banana).
> 
> You coping ok with things?
> 
> £50 for a cancellation fee - what a rip off. Go to OFCOM & complain.


I said i was never told it was a rolling contract, i thought it was 12 month contract then monthly after that, we physically can't pay the £50 so we'll see what the complaints people say when they call me back!! Shall take it further if need be though!


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Chin up - it will get better with time.
> 
> Have fun - hope Badger behaves well during the training.


Everybody has been telling me to keep my chin up but it's easier said than done what with my uncle's mum on her last legs. I'm very close to her too.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Everybody has been telling me to keep my chin up but it's easier said than done what with my uncle's mum on her last legs. I'm very close to her too.


I know hun. Just stay strong for her - she wouldn't want you being upset as that would upset her (and you don't want that).


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> I know hun. Just stay strong for her - she wouldn't want you being upset as that would upset her (and you don't want that).


I don't want her to be upset no but she doesn't have a clue who I am the poor girl she doesn't recognise or remember me.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Have fun - hope Badger behaves well during the training.


She's doing well doing it like i did with the other's nice and slow. She's a cheeky madam though


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> She's doing well doing it like i did with the other's nice and slow. She's a cheeky madam though


I'm glad badger is doing well.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> She's doing well doing it like i did with the other's nice and slow. She's a cheeky madam though


LOL - keeping you on your toes then?


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> LOL - keeping you on your toes then?


Yep bless her. I'm off to bed soon nite all. X


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Yep bless her. I'm off to bed soon nite all. X


Night Christine, sweet dreams.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening!

I'm absolutely shattered! Been babysitting again this evening! I'm ready for bed but know I won't sleep if I go 



lifeizsweet said:


> OH ended up walking out of his interview! They completely mislead us with the advert and he knew more about the subject than the interviewer!! So he decided it wasn't for him....annoying but for the best really. So it's back to the drawing board with that one


Shame about OH's interview Linzi but like you say it's for the best. Just a shame they wasted his time.

As for the £50.00 cancellation fee - what a joke!!! If you had no contract or notification of the fee then they have no right to charge it!


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Evening!
> 
> I'm absolutely shattered! Been babysitting again this evening! I'm ready for bed but know I won't sleep if I go
> 
> Shame about OH's interview Linzi but like you say it's for the best. Just a shame they wasted his time.
> 
> As for the £50.00 cancellation fee - what a joke!!! If you had no contract or notification of the fee then they have no right to charge it!


Hiya Ellie.

You still having sleeping problems? Try having a bath before you go to bed to try to help you relax so you can sleep.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Ellie.
> 
> You still having sleeping problems? Try having a bath before you go to bed to try to help you relax so you can sleep.


I do Jo  I do all the right things but still can't sleep and won't resort to using drugs - it's something that will pass as I've suffered previously but it's difficult coping with being tired constantly


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> I do Jo  I do all the right things but still can't sleep and won't resort to using drugs - it's something that will pass as I've suffered previously but it's difficult coping with being tired constantly


I know what you mean. You get frustrated 'cos you can't sleep & then you are so tired during the day and evening that you snap at people and the littlest things really get you down (well for me anyway).

Have you tried Natrasleep (if they still make it) - its a herbal sleeping tablet which means you won't be resorting to drugs.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> I know what you mean. You get frustrated 'cos you can't sleep & then you are so tired during the day and evening that you snap at people and the littlest things really get you down (well for me anyway).
> 
> Have you tried Natrasleep (if they still make it) - its a herbal sleeping tablet which means you won't be resorting to drugs.


Haven't tried them yet Jo, I'll look into it, thanks 

Luckily as I live alone no-one gets snapped at   but little things get me down yes

Off to bed now to listen to some gentle music before hopefully getting a little sleep!

Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning everybody. You've got to put up with me today. I'm off sick. I won't be going to henshaws to do the IT course today as I'm not well.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Evening!
> 
> I'm absolutely shattered! Been babysitting again this evening! I'm ready for bed but know I won't sleep if I go
> 
> Shame about OH's interview Linzi but like you say it's for the best. Just a shame they wasted his time.
> 
> As for the £50.00 cancellation fee - what a joke!!! If you had no contract or notification of the fee then they have no right to charge it!


It's been passed to the complaints department, so i'm hoping that it gets sorted! Luckily Andy has just got some more days work from a friend so we've got bits and bobs coming in.

Going to call the debt advice people today to get my finances sorted...wissh me luck!!!!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> It's been passed to the complaints department, so i'm hoping that it gets sorted! Luckily Andy has just got some more days work from a friend so we've got bits and bobs coming in.
> 
> Going to call the debt advice people today to get my finances sorted...wissh me luck!!!!


Fingers crossed for you Linzi.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Fingers crossed for you Linzi.


I have never laughed so much in one day like I did today.


----------



## Badger's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> It's been passed to the complaints department, so i'm hoping that it gets sorted! Luckily Andy has just got some more days work from a friend so we've got bits and bobs coming in.
> 
> Going to call the debt advice people today to get my finances sorted...wissh me luck!!!!


Wish you lot's of luck


----------



## francesandjon

hey, how is everyone? Hope you're feeling better danielle.

one more night shift to go! but don't start til 10pm tonight which is nice.


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> hey, how is everyone? Hope you're feeling better danielle.
> 
> one more night shift to go! but don't start til 10pm tonight which is nice.


I am feeling much better now thank you and I have laughed all day and lovved it on here today.


----------



## JoWDC

francesandjon said:


> hey, how is everyone? Hope you're feeling better danielle.
> 
> one more night shift to go! but don't start til 10pm tonight which is nice.


Hiya - having a bit of a stress here. Will probably end up doing some more work tonight after i've sorted out the Guides stuff for tomorrow.


----------



## Badger's Mum

francesandjon said:


> hey, how is everyone? Hope you're feeling better danielle.How's your auntie to day?
> 
> one more night shift to go! but don't start til 10pm tonight which is nice.


Yay just one more to go. How many day's off do you get?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Fingers crossed for you Linzi.





Badger's Mum said:


> Wish you lot's of luck


Thank you!!! Might not get to phone till tomorrow now, they're only open till nine and i need t o sit down and work out exactly what i owe and who too and my incomings and outgoings now we're moving out.... argh, i am so nervous!!


----------



## francesandjon

Badger's Mum said:


> Yay just one more to go. How many day's off do you get?


I've got thurs (although will need some sleep) and fri off, working sat and sun, then mon off, followed by 3 more nights!

Got loads of crews on, which makes a plesant change, so hopefully won't be too busy.


----------



## francesandjon

JoWDC said:


> Hiya - having a bit of a stress here. Will probably end up doing some more work tonight after i've sorted out the Guides stuff for tomorrow.


Don't work too hard, it's not good for you!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

Phew! just called the debt advice people and they are SO helpfull. They're sending me a budget sheet and sample letters to send to everyone i owe money to to arrange a lower monthly payment . I feel so much better having talked to them and i'm happy we'll get something sorted soon! Weight off my shoulders!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Phew! just called the debt advice people and they are SO helpfull. They're sending me a budget sheet and sample letters to send to everyone i owe money to to arrange a lower monthly payment . I feel so much better having talked to them and i'm happy we'll get something sorted soon! Weight off my shoulders!


Great news - hope you get back on track soon.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thank you  I do feel so much better. Things should be looking up


----------



## Badger's Mum

francesandjon said:


> I've got thurs (although will need some sleep) and fri off, working sat and sun, then mon off, followed by 3 more nights!
> 
> Got loads of crews on, which makes a plesant change, so hopefully won't be too busy.


Sound's good hi all


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Sound's good hi all


Helloooo you can tell I'm happy today can't you?


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> Helloooo you can tell I'm happy today can't you?


Yes i can. how's your auntie? is she doing ok?


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Yes i can. how's your auntie? is she doing ok?


It's my uncle's mum she is very poorly.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Hiya - having a bit of a stress here. Will probably end up doing some more work tonight after i've sorted out the Guides stuff for tomorrow.


Try not to stress too much Jo {{{hugs}}}



lifeizsweet said:


> Phew! just called the debt advice people and they are SO helpfull. They're sending me a budget sheet and sample letters to send to everyone i owe money to to arrange a lower monthly payment . I feel so much better having talked to them and i'm happy we'll get something sorted soon! Weight off my shoulders!


That's good Linzi. You should soon be back on track 



francesandjon said:


> one more night shift to go! but don't start til 10pm tonight which is nice.


Hope you enjoy your last shift - and enjoy your days off even more


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Try not to stress too much Jo {{{hugs}}}
> 
> That's good Linzi. You should soon be back on track
> 
> Hope you enjoy your last shift - and enjoy your days off even more


Thanks Ellie. Think i'm going to take the advice i gave you last night & go and have a bath to chill out before bed. I ended up dreaming about a report that had to go out today last night (i had to do the figures for it today).

How you doing tonight?

Think i need another holiday and learn to let things go a bit.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Thanks Ellie. *Think i'm going to take the advice i gave you last night & go and have a bath to chill out before bed.* I ended up dreaming about a report that had to go out today last night (i had to do the figures for it today).
> 
> How you doing tonight?
> 
> Think i need another holiday and learn to let things go a bit.


Good idea Jo 

I'm averaging about 3/4 hours sleep per night - not nearly enough  I feel so lethargic at the moment because I'm so tired but funnily enough taking the dogs out envigorates me  

Never mind, these things have a way of sorting themselves out don't they


----------



## Guest

I'm having a little sing song here because I'm so happy.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Try not to stress too much Jo {{{hugs}}}
> 
> That's good Linzi. You should soon be back on track
> 
> Hope you enjoy your last shift - and enjoy your days off even more


I must admit i am so relieved!!

Me and OH have just spent the past half hour watching funny dog videos on youtube..


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Good idea Jo
> 
> I'm averaging about 3/4 hours sleep per night - not nearly enough  I feel so lethargic at the moment because I'm so tired but funnily enough taking the dogs out envigorates me
> 
> Never mind, these things have a way of sorting themselves out don't they


Yes they do (eventually) - one way or the other. I hope you can sleep better when your daughter comes over - you'll be glad when she's under your roof for a bit (i'm guessing she's staying with you when she's on leave?).

I think the dogs are feeding back their energy to you to help you out a bit.

Right, bath has finished running now. Not sure if i'll be posting tomorrow night (Thursday is usually a look only after Guides).

Hope you sleep well tonight Ellie & hope you have sweet dreams.

Night everyone else - sweet dreams too.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I must admit i am so relieved!!
> 
> Me and OH have just spent the past half hour watching funny dog videos on youtube..


I often do that! Love YouTube for all the wierd and wonderful stuff you come across


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Yes they do (eventually) - one way or the other. I hope you can sleep better when your daughter comes over - you'll be glad when she's under your roof for a bit (i'm guessing she's staying with you when she's on leave?).
> 
> I think the dogs are feeding back their energy to you to help you out a bit.
> 
> Right, bath has finished running now. Not sure if i'll be posting tomorrow night (Thursday is usually a look only after Guides).
> 
> Hope you sleep well tonight Ellie & hope you have sweet dreams.
> 
> Night everyone else - sweet dreams too.


My daughter will be staying with me for 9 out of the 14 days she will here in the UK, the rest she will spend with her Dad - only fair 

I'm off to bed to read for a while

Hope Guides isn't too bad tomorrow night

Sweet dreams Jo and everyone else xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> I often do that! Love YouTube for all the wierd and wonderful stuff you come across


I've sent most of the links to OH's dad because they're so good!

Night night all! x x


----------



## lifeizsweet

I can't believe how quick this week has flown by, thursday already!!! Roll on Sunday! I am SO motivated to move now.


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> I can't believe how quick this week has flown by, thursday already!!! Roll on Sunday! I am SO motivated to move now.


I know the week has flown by hasn't it.


----------



## Classyellie

Good morning 

Not a bad day here today  Off to London to Discover Dogs tomorrow so charging my digi cam now in case I forget  My ex hubby told me last night he is coming too and bringing Jack :thumbup1: :thumbup1: A lovely surprise there as I didn't think I'd be seeing Jack this weekend 

Have a lovely day everyone  xx


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Good morning
> 
> Not a bad day here today  Off to London to Discover Dogs tomorrow so charging my digi cam now in case I forget  My ex hubby told me last night he is coming too and bringing Jack :thumbup1: :thumbup1: A lovely surprise there as I didn't think I'd be seeing Jack this weekend
> 
> Have a lovely day everyone  xx


Morning Ellie hope you have a great time tomorrow


----------



## lifeizsweet

My phone has been reconnected even though I haven't paid my bill yet! Hello everyone!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> My phone has been reconnected even though I haven't paid my bill yet! Hello everyone!


Hiya hows you.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm good thanks danielle how are you?


----------



## francesandjon

hey everyone,

hope you are all well. its raining here  Looks like we're gonna get wet later on our walk!


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> hope you are all well. its raining here  Looks like we're gonna get wet later on our walk!


I'm good still trying to find Scamp a home.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Hello, it's raining here too!


----------



## francesandjon

danielled said:


> I'm good still trying to find Scamp a home.


My old JRT was called Scamp.

I'd give him a home if we hadn't got a HUGE playful puppy!


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> My old JRT was called Scamp.
> 
> I'd give him a home if we hadn't got a HUGE playful puppy!


Scamp is a big playful 11 year old border collie.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

Love collies.. we have three (one from working and two x's) but no room for anymore. Recently adopted a 9 year old toy poodle and whilst he's fitted in with the other 6 dogs well, I think another would be pushing it.


----------



## Guest

Elmo the Bear said:


> Love collies.. we have three (one from working and two x's) but no room for anymore. Recently adopted a 9 year old toy poodle and whilst he's fitted in with the other 6 dogs well, I think another would be pushing it.


I'll find him a home.


----------



## Elmo the Bear

I have faith in you... he sounds like he'd make someone a greta friend.


----------



## Guest

Elmo the Bear said:


> I have faith in you... he sounds like he'd make someone a greta friend.


He is going to make a lovely pet he is really friendly. He might step on toes but that's not his fault.


----------



## francesandjon

I just watched snow dogs - bought the DVD the other day.

Well, I managed to watch most of it.....when Koda decided that he'd had enough of barking at the dogs and sat down!


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> I just watched snow dogs - bought the DVD the other day.
> 
> Well, I managed to watch most of it.....when Koda decided that he'd had enough of barking at the dogs and sat down!


I've not heard of snow dogs. I've heard of snow buddies though.


----------



## francesandjon

danielled said:


> I've not heard of snow dogs. I've heard of snow buddies though.


I need to get snow buddies! Looked in tesco today but couldn't see it.

Snow dogs is a disney film.....set in alaska.....with a dog sled team.


----------



## Guest

francesandjon said:


> I need to get snow buddies! Looked in tesco today but couldn't see it.
> 
> Snow dogs is a disney film.....set in alaska.....with a dog sled team.


Snow buddies is about five golden retriever pups who accidently end up in alaska and take part in a dog sled race along side Shasta an alaskan husky. I need to get snow buddies too I love it.


----------



## Classyellie

Well looks like I won't be going to Discover Dogs after all  Pippa isn't very well at all - had to take her to the emergency vets this evening  There is no way I'm going to leave her with someone else tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Well looks like I won't be going to Discover Dogs after all  Pippa isn't very well at all - had to take her to the emergency vets this evening  There is no way I'm going to leave her with someone else tomorrow


Oh no I hope Pippa gets well soon.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Well looks like I won't be going to Discover Dogs after all  Pippa isn't very well at all - had to take her to the emergency vets this evening  There is no way I'm going to leave her with someone else tomorrow


Hi Ellie

Whats up with Pippa (give her strokes from me)?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hi Ellie
> 
> Whats up with Pippa (give her strokes from me)?


Hi Jo hows you.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Hi Jo hows you.


Hiya - been really busy with work & stuff. Hows you?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hiya - been really busy with work & stuff. Hows you?


I'm trying to find an 11 year old border collie called Scamp a home. I've walked him twice last week and yesterday and they are struggling to find him a home so I'm doing everything I can to find him a home.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I'm trying to find an 11 year old border collie called Scamp a home. I've walked him twice last week and yesterday and they are struggling to find him a home so I'm doing everything I can to find him a home.


Good on you - fingers crossed that you find one soon.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Hi Ellie
> 
> Whats up with Pippa (give her strokes from me)?


I'm not sure tbh Jo - she started shivering violently and being sick so I took her to the emergency vets - she gave Pippa an injection but wasn't really sure what is wrong so I'll take her back tomorrow morning if she is no better - she is alseep at the moment on my lap covered up by one of her blankets 

Strokes duly given thanks 

I think I'll be sleeping downtairs with her tonight rather than taking her crate upstairs


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Good on you - fingers crossed that you find one soon.


I will I won't stop until I find him a home. I'm dedicateing my spare time to find him a home.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> I'm not sure tbh Jo - she started shivering violently and being sick so I took her to the emergency vets - she gave Pippa an injection but wasn't really sure what is wrong so I'll take her back tomorrow morning if she is no better - she is alseep at the moment on my lap covered up by one of her blankets
> 
> Strokes duly given thanks
> 
> I think I'll be sleeping downtairs with her tonight rather than taking her crate upstairs


Oh no , that sounds awful, poor little Pippa. Are your normal vets open tomorrow (or was it them that you saw)?


----------



## Classyellie

I saw my normal vet - in emergency hours - and they're open tomorrow morning. Even if Pippa seems ok tomorrow I still won't leave her just in case 

I feel so helpless though - love my little girl to bits and she's only a baby still


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> I saw my normal vet - in emergency hours - and they're open tomorrow morning. Even if Pippa seems ok tomorrow I still won't leave her just in case
> 
> I feel so helpless though - love my little girl to bits and she's only a baby still


I know what you mean as it's not as if she can tell you where it hurts or how she feels. I hate it when either of my two are sick - they had a bug a few weeks ago with Patch throwing up on my OH's b-day and Lucky a few days after.

I really hope she's better in the morning & i wouldn't be leaving her either.

Is the dog show on, on Sunday as well (been seeing posters for it & wishing it was a cat one as i'd be straight down there).


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Well looks like I won't be going to Discover Dogs after all  Pippa isn't very well at all - had to take her to the emergency vets this evening  There is no way I'm going to leave her with someone else tomorrow


i hope she feels better soon Ellie, Bramble was sick yesterday, couldn't keep any food down and was really lethargic (OH didn't tell me about the sick bit till we were in bed! i just thought he was sleepy!) But i let him sleep next to me and he's back to his usual tricks today.

Still can't believe my luck at having my phone reconnected before paying my bill!!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> i hope she feels better soon Ellie, Bramble was sick yesterday, couldn't keep any food down and was really lethargic (OH didn't tell me about the sick bit till we were in bed! i just thought he was sleepy!) But i let him sleep next to me and he's back to his usual tricks today.
> 
> Still can't believe my luck at having my phone reconnected before paying my bill!!


Poor Bramble. Great news about the phone Linzi - they probably did it as a good will gesture as they know some money is coming.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Poor Bramble. Great news about the phone Linzi - they probably did it as a good will gesture as they know some money is coming.


I think so, i phoned yesterday after being properly cut off ( could recieve calls just not make them before then) and said i have the money in cash but no giro slip thing and i cant put the money in my account because it will get taken to pay other bills and i wanted to pay my phone bill and he said it would be less hassle to just take the money out on pay day, and i thought he ment my phone would get service again on payday in 2 weeks time, but i started getting calls today!!

I was so worried about Bramble last night, but he's slept off what ever was the problem, - might still let him on the bed tonight, he keeps me warm!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I think so, i phoned yesterday after being properly cut off ( could recieve calls just not make them before then) and said i have the money in cash but no giro slip thing and i cant put the money in my account because it will get taken to pay other bills and i wanted to pay my phone bill and he said it would be less hassle to just take the money out on pay day, and i thought he ment my phone would get service again on payday in 2 weeks time, but i started getting calls today!!
> 
> I was so worried about Bramble last night, but he's slept off what ever was the problem, - might still let him on the bed tonight, he keeps me warm!


Animals are good for that. Give him a stroke from me 'cos it's not nice throwing up.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Animals are good for that. Give him a stroke from me 'cos it's not nice throwing up.


I will do! He's taken OH's side of the bed right now! taking advantage of the space cause when he comes up Bramble will have to shift and wait for OH to fall asleep, then he'll creep up and lie next to me so OH can't see him! he's got it sussed!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I will do! He's taken OH's side of the bed right now! taking advantage of the space cause when he comes up Bramble will have to shift and wait for OH to fall asleep, then he'll creep up and lie next to me so OH can't see him! he's got it sussed!


LOL - think i've already mentioned that Lucky likes to sleep between us & has nearly got squished a couple of times. Patch is like a hot water bottle as he gets comfortable on my feet. My OH doesn't mind them on the bed so much, but prefers them to take up my side of the bed.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> LOL - think i've already mentioned that Lucky likes to sleep between us & has nearly got squished a couple of times. Patch is like a hot water bottle as he gets comfortable on my feet. My OH doesn't mind them on the bed so much, but prefers them to take up my side of the bed.


My old cat Jester would never sleep on my bed, i wished she would but she loved her own one too much. Unless OH was round, she couldn't get enough of him! ( and he HATES cats) She'd run to the door when he came round and would follow him round like a lovesick puppy! If he stayed over she'd fall alseep on his tummy, He was very good about it considering how he's really not a cat person!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> My old cat Jester would never sleep on my bed, i wished she would but she loved her own one too much. Unless OH was round, she couldn't get enough of him! ( and he HATES cats) She'd run to the door when he came round and would follow him round like a lovesick puppy! If he stayed over she'd fall alseep on his tummy, He was very good about it considering how he's really not a cat person!


When we first got them, we shut the bedroom door (& got the scratching) & they weren't allowed on the bed.

Not sure when it started up - think it was when OH wasn't here one night & i was feeling a bit lonely. Patch jumped up & i let him stay for a bit & it got worse from there.

When did Jester pass? Got any piccies?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> When we first got them, we shut the bedroom door (& got the scratching) & they weren't allowed on the bed.
> 
> Not sure when it started up - think it was when OH wasn't here one night & i was feeling a bit lonely. Patch jumped up & i let him stay for a bit & it got worse from there.
> 
> When did Jester pass? Got any piccies?


She's still around as far as I'm aware! She moved in with my family when our next door neighbours had to move out their house as building work was happening, the 2 cats stayed and Jester started getting Bullied by her brother, she got in our window one day and never left! She's really scatty and scared of EVERYTHING and i think my brother being in a band and my sister being a drummer was too much noise for her to handle so she's moved to the people next door to us, She still goes back round my mum's house and if i go round she comes to say hello, but she's much happier living with 2 old sisters than what was a house with 3 musicians!!

Ohhh and her she is!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> She's still around as far as I'm aware! She moved in with my family when our next door neighbours had to move out their house as building work was happening, the 2 cats stayed and Jester started getting Bullied by her brother, she got in our window one day and never left! She's really scatty and scared of EVERYTHING and i think my brother being in a band and my sister being a drummer was too much noise for her to handle so she's moved to the people next door to us, She still goes back round my mum's house and if i go round she comes to say hello, but she's much happier living with 2 old sisters than what was a house with 3 musicians!!


They do say that you don't choose cats, they choose you - and change their minds it seems. I think i'd choose the quieter house as well.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I definatly don't blame her! We had planned to move her with us when me and OH got our new house but she was about 12 at when we moved and didn't want to put her through any unnessessary stress as she was happy next door.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I definatly don't blame her! We had planned to move her with us when me and OH got our new house but she was about 12 at when we moved and didn't want to put her through any unnessessary stress as she was happy next door.


And at least you can still get a chance to see her.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> And at least you can still get a chance to see her.


Hows you today Jo.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Wow thr weather is terrible today! It's not stopped raining! Just waiting to take my lunch break! How is everyone?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening

Hope everyone is OK??

I went to see my friend today as its her birthday tomorrow. She has one of Storms pups. I took Breeze with me and they had soo much fun playing together. It was also really nice to see her in her new home and she looks sooo happy.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> Hope everyone is OK??
> 
> I went to see my friend today as its her birthday tomorrow. She has one of Storms pups. I took Breeze with me and they had soo much fun playing together. It was also really nice to see her in her new home and she looks sooo happy.


Hello Stranger!

Good to hear you had a great day, and bet it was good to see one of the pups? Has the house been quiet since they've all gone?


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Hello Stranger!
> 
> Good to hear you had a great day, and bet it was good to see one of the pups? Has the house been quiet since they've all gone?


Hello you

Yeah it was soo nice seeing Gem today. she was just soo at home and soo happy. Breeze was soo happy to see her aswell. They tired eachother out and both slept for hours after lol

The house is soooooooooooo quiet. Its nice though as i can get to know Breeze on her own and i have more time to spend with the other doggies aswell. Especially storm as i think towards the end she felt a bit put out and of course she loves the fact she can now go out for her walks again

Hows all there???


----------



## lifeizsweet

All is good here! Have all the new owners kept the names you gave them? Bram was a bit sick the other day, but seems to have slept it off! AND I sold another house yesterday!! Get in!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> All is good here! Have all the new owners kept the names you gave them? Bram was a bit sick the other day, but seems to have slept it off! AND I sold another house yesterday!! Get in!!


The new owners named them and we were calling them by the names they chose.

Breeze was poorly last saturday. she was shaking, not eating, very quiet and sleepy. Phoned emergency vet and they said to give her 24 hours and call back. Come sunday morning she was right as rain. Ate loads and couldnt keep her still lol

Wow your really selling loads now


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> The new owners named them and we were calling them by the names they chose.
> 
> Breeze was poorly last saturday. she was shaking, not eating, very quiet and sleepy. Phoned emergency vet and they said to give her 24 hours and call back. Come sunday morning she was right as rain. Ate loads and couldnt keep her still lol
> 
> Wow your really selling loads now


Hi Ria hows you.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Hi Ria hows you.


Im good thanx

Hows you??


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Im good thanx
> 
> Hows you??


Very upset. My uncle's mum died today.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> Very upset. My uncle's mum died today.


Im really sorry to hear that

sending my love to you all x


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> Im really sorry to hear that
> 
> sending my love to you all x


Hello What's it like being back at work?


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Im really sorry to hear that
> 
> sending my love to you all x


Thank you. She had been ill for just under a week refusing to eat and drink and unable to get out of bed.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello What's it like being back at work?


I wouldnt know lol

Not back to Monday and only 8-1 til after xmas aswell 

Im off to watch X factor now

Nite all


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> I wouldnt know lol
> 
> Not back to Monday and only 8-1 til after xmas aswell
> 
> Im off to watch X factor now
> 
> Nite all


 thought you went back last week


----------



## Classyellie

Evening all

Well after a restless night last night worried about Pippa she has been very clingy and sleepy today but finally ate a little early this evening so hopefully she is on the mend *fingers crossed*

I feel bad as couldn't take Harvey out for his walks as everytime I went to go out Pippa started crying - they both made me feel guilty in different ways 
I feel housebound and need my walks let alone the dogs!  

Hope you're all well and happy  x


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Evening all
> 
> Well after a restless night last night worried about Pippa she has been very clingy and sleepy today but finally ate a little early this evening so hopefully she is on the mend *fingers crossed*
> 
> I feel bad as couldn't take Harvey out for his walks as everytime I went to go out Pippa started crying - they both made me feel guilty in different ways
> I feel housebound and need my walks let alone the dogs!
> 
> Hope you're all well and happy  x


Fingers & paws crossed for you here that she is on the mend. Have you got someone that could sit with Pippa while you walk Harvey (or does she just want Mum)?

Had our District Swimming Gala tonight. Brownies came last (but they had a great time) but my Guides won - YAY.


----------



## Classyellie

Yayyyy well done to your Guides!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Pips just wants me  and none of my friends ever walk my dogs but hopefully tomorrow she will be up for a little walk and more back to herself so we can go out for a while


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Yayyyy well done to your Guides!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> Pips just wants me  and none of my friends ever walk my dogs but hopefully tomorrow she will be up for a little walk and more back to herself so we can go out for a while


Thanks Ellie.

Hope you get your short walk tomorrow.


----------



## Classyellie

Me too Jo 

Well Pippa seems settled in her bed so I'm off to bed to watch a film 

Sleep well and sweet dreams xxx


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Me too Jo
> 
> Well Pippa seems settled in her bed so I'm off to bed to watch a film
> 
> Sleep well and sweet dreams xxx


Night Ellie you have a good night too - sweet dreams.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Don't go yet. Just wanted to ask i've got my grandaulter staying she's abit of a fibber. Do any of you remember the story of the boy that cried wolf????


----------



## sequeena

Badger's Mum said:


> Don't go yet. Just wanted to ask i've got my grandaulter staying she's abit of a fibber. Do any of you remember the story of the boy that cried wolf????


Know it? My niece is the poster child for it :laugh:


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Don't go yet. Just wanted to ask i've got my grandaulter staying she's abit of a fibber. Do any of you remember the story of the boy that cried wolf????


Now your asking - i knew it but i'll be damned if i can remember it.

Give me a few mins & i'll google it for you


----------



## JoWDC

Here's the link for you Christine.

Story Arts | Aesop's ABC | The Boy Who Cried Wolf


----------



## Badger's Mum

sequeena said:


> Know it? My niece is the poster child for it :laugh:


She's not too bad, but it does my head head in  oh well she only 9 she'll grow out of it



JoWDC said:


> Here's the link for you Christine.
> 
> Story Arts | Aesop's ABC | The Boy Who Cried Wolf


That's it thank you


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Evening all
> 
> Well after a restless night last night worried about Pippa she has been very clingy and sleepy today but finally ate a little early this evening so hopefully she is on the mend *fingers crossed*
> 
> I feel bad as couldn't take Harvey out for his walks as everytime I went to go out Pippa started crying - they both made me feel guilty in different ways
> I feel housebound and need my walks let alone the dogs!
> 
> Hope you're all well and happy  x


Hey Ellie, Hope Pippa is feeling better tomorrow, was thinking of you today, Hope she is on the mend, I'm sure Harvey will forgive you!!!

Keep me updated on their progress, wishing you all the best! xxx


----------



## sequeena

Badger's Mum said:


> She's not too bad, but it does my head head in  oh well she only 9 she'll grow out of it
> 
> That's it thank you


Mine was a compulsive liar and stealer. It was really stressful for us when she was 12-16


----------



## JoWDC

I'm off to bed now. Night everyone, sweet dreams.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I'm off to bed now. Night everyone, sweet dreams.


Night Night...as soon as this movie is over i'm off to bed.. It's not a great movie but i can't stop watching!!!


----------



## sequeena

JoWDC said:


> I'm off to bed now. Night everyone, sweet dreams.


Night night!! X


----------



## Classyellie

Morning all 

Not a bad day today apart from being slightly windy  

Pippa seems almost back to her old self now so i took them both out this morning - ended up carrying Pips quite a lot but at least we all got some much needed fresh air!

Hope you all have a great day  x


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Morning all
> 
> Not a bad day today apart from being slightly windy
> 
> Pippa seems almost back to her old self now so i took them both out this morning - ended up carrying Pips quite a lot but at least we all got some much needed fresh air!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day  x


Morning Ellie.

Glad to hear Pippa is nearly back to normal. Its really sunny here at the moment.

Got to do a bit of tidying, clean the fish tank (before 12.30) & have a roast on the table for 1pm today as i've invited my parents over.

Hope everyone has a great day too.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Morning all
> 
> Not a bad day today apart from being slightly windy
> 
> Pippa seems almost back to her old self now so i took them both out this morning - ended up carrying Pips quite a lot but at least we all got some much needed fresh air!
> 
> Hope you all have a great day  x


Morning Ellie, thats great news!! Bramble is still in bed with the OH! No chance of getting him out for a walk!

Don't think we're going to be moving much today!


----------



## Inca's Mum

Hey everyone! Long time since I've been on :001_huh:

How are you all doing?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Good Ta! Yourself? We're moving house next week so it's all go here!


----------



## Inca's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Good Ta! Yourself? We're moving house next week so it's all go here!


I'm pretty good :thumbup1: just very busy at school :shocked:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Inca's Mum said:


> I'm pretty good :thumbup1: just very busy at school :shocked:


Hope it's interesting stuff! I know i'm snowed under at work at the moment!


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone, how have you all been today?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone, how have you all been today?


I wish I could say I'm happy.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I wish I could say I'm happy.


You still grieving? It takes time & the hurt will never go away, only get easier.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I wish I could say I'm happy.


What's wrong this time?


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> What's wrong this time?


sTill rather upset that we lost her. I think it came as a huge shock. Your probably thinking where did the old happy danielled go?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> You still grieving? It takes time & the hurt will never go away, only get easier.


Yes still grieving. You probably want the old happy danielle back.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Yes still grieving. You probably want the old happy danielle back.


We all have our sad and happy times and you have had a very sad experience recently which you won't get over quickly. We all know that "Happy Danielle" will come back to us when you are ready.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> We all have our sad and happy times and you have had a very sad experience recently which you won't get over quickly. We all know that "Happy Danielle" will come back to us when you are ready.


Happy Danielle? If only the happy Danielle was still here.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Happy Danielle? If only the happy Danielle was still here.


She is, she's just standing in the background at the moment whilst "Sad Danielle" takes her place. She will come out when she is ready.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> She is, she's just standing in the background at the moment whilst "Sad Danielle" takes her place. She will come out when she is ready.


You think so.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> You think so.


I know so.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> I know so.


I hope so it feels to me like happy Danielle has left us.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! 
So tired after my packing today! Just applied for a few jobs for OH and looking forward to bed!!! 
Hope everyone's had a good day?


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all!
> So tired after my packing today! Just applied for a few jobs for OH and looking forward to bed!!!
> Hope everyone's had a good day?


No I've had a bad day to be honest.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all!
> So tired after my packing today! Just applied for a few jobs for OH and looking forward to bed!!!
> Hope everyone's had a good day?


Hiya Linzi. Did you manage to get loads done? Hope you OH gets interviews from the applications.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Linzi. Did you manage to get loads done? Hope you OH gets interviews from the applications.


We've sorted out the whole kitchen today, only got the essentials left out now, run out of boxes, but will do bathroom and pack clothes tomorrow - Have wednesday off so will take advantage and get moving!

thanks! Turns out one of the applications is for a guy he knows from his previous job, so he's going to give him a call tomorrow.

Hope your day has been okay?


----------



## lifeizsweet

danielled said:


> No I've had a bad day to be honest.


Sorry to hear that Danielle, hopefully you feel a bit better tomorrow, these things take time to get over.


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Sorry to hear that Danielle, hopefully you feel a bit better tomorrow, these things take time to get over.


I should be happy again after the funeral.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> We've sorted out the whole kitchen today, only got the essentials left out now, run out of boxes, but will do bathroom and pack clothes tomorrow - Have wednesday off so will take advantage and get moving!
> 
> thanks! Turns out one of the applications is for a guy he knows from his previous job, so he's going to give him a call tomorrow.
> 
> Hope your day has been okay?


Yeah has been fine, apart from the potatoes taking longer than normal to roast & nearly burning all the carrots (only a few got singed). Got my B-Day pressies from my parents a couple of days early as i'm not seeing them on Tuesday.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Yeah has been fine, apart from the potatoes taking longer than normal to roast & nearly burning all the carrots (only a few got singed). Got my B-Day pressies from my parents a couple of days early as i'm not seeing them on Tuesday.


Our potatoes took ages to roast too!! I blame our oven! Bring on the new kitchen!

Is it your birthday on Tuesday? Happy Birthday!!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Our potatoes took ages to roast too!! I blame our oven! Bring on the new kitchen!
> 
> Is it your birthday on Tuesday? Happy Birthday!!


Guilty as charged & thanks.


----------



## Classyellie

Morning all 

I couldn't log in from yesterday afternoon   I tried up until I went to bed 

Oh well, I'm here now  Pippa is ok now, back to her usual scampi self bless her 

Not a good morning here weather wise and although I've been up since 6 I still haven't taken the dogs out


----------



## sarybeagle

Today has been quite busy, up early to let Bella out/feed and play with her before we had to go up hosp at 830 for my son Jordan to have his ultra sound of his tummy-meant to go last monday but he had upset tum. Not great news from scan sadly  so feeling a little upset. 

I came home to have a call from work to say one of my fave clients passed away last night (im a carer) and I was meant to pop up and see her in hosp over the weekend but didnt get round to it so now feel guilty. 

Ive got one visit at 530 to do and then take Bella to her first puppy class-im getting nervous now as i hate meeting new people but bella will love it. 

Then home and try and relax a little!!


----------



## JoWDC

sarybeagle said:


> Today has been quite busy, up early to let Bella out/feed and play with her before we had to go up hosp at 830 for my son Jordan to have his ultra sound of his tummy-meant to go last monday but he had upset tum. Not great news from scan sadly  so feeling a little upset.
> 
> I came home to have a call from work to say one of my fave clients passed away last night (im a carer) and I was meant to pop up and see her in hosp over the weekend but didnt get round to it so now feel guilty.
> 
> Ive got one visit at 530 to do and then take Bella to her first puppy class-im getting nervous now as i hate meeting new people but bella will love it.
> 
> Then home and try and relax a little!!


Sorry to hear that the scan didn't go well and that your favourite client passed. I think carers do a great job - my Grandma had one for about 5 years before she went into a home.

Hope that the puppy class went well.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Morning all
> 
> I couldn't log in from yesterday afternoon   I tried up until I went to bed
> 
> Oh well, I'm here now  Pippa is ok now, back to her usual scampi self bless her
> 
> Not a good morning here weather wise and although I've been up since 6 I still haven't taken the dogs out


Great news about Pippa Ellie. Hope you managed to take them out in the end.


----------



## lifeizsweet

sarybeagle said:


> Today has been quite busy, up early to let Bella out/feed and play with her before we had to go up hosp at 830 for my son Jordan to have his ultra sound of his tummy-meant to go last monday but he had upset tum. Not great news from scan sadly  so feeling a little upset.
> 
> I came home to have a call from work to say one of my fave clients passed away last night (im a carer) and I was meant to pop up and see her in hosp over the weekend but didnt get round to it so now feel guilty.
> 
> Ive got one visit at 530 to do and then take Bella to her first puppy class-im getting nervous now as i hate meeting new people but bella will love it.
> 
> Then home and try and relax a little!!


Sorry to hear you had a lot of bad new today. Good luck with puppy class though.

We've just packed up the rest of the kitchen, and i am shattered! Bramble wouldn't sleep last night and was running up and down the stairs and was howling...no sleep for Linzi!

Found out my co worker who i don't really get on with tried to do me out of commission too!!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> We've just packed up the rest of the kitchen, and i am shattered! Bramble wouldn't sleep last night and was running up and down the stairs and was howling...no sleep for Linzi!
> 
> Found out my co worker who i don't really get on with tried to do me out of commission too!!


Naughty Bramble - let mummy get some sleep tonight!!!

WTF is your co-worker playing at? How did you find out?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Naughty Bramble - let mummy get some sleep tonight!!!
> 
> WTF is your co-worker playing at? How did you find out?


Hows you jo.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Naughty Bramble - let mummy get some sleep tonight!!!
> 
> WTF is your co-worker playing at? How did you find out?


If he plays up tonight he can sleep in the garden!! (i'm not that mean really, but it's tempting!!!)

I wasn't sure how to do something so asked his help and he put it all in to the computer system in his name, so if the guy uses our company for his house survey he gets paid when i did all the work!! told my boss though who said he'll make sure i get paid on it.

The guy is on holiday this week - lucky for him, i'm fuming with him!!


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Hows you jo.


Fine thanks Danielle. You?



lifeizsweet said:


> If he plays up tonight he can sleep in the garden!! (i'm not that mean really, but it's tempting!!!)
> 
> I wasn't sure how to do something so asked his help and he put it all in to the computer system in his name, so if the guy uses our company for his house survey he gets paid when i did all the work!! told my boss though who said he'll make sure i get paid on it.
> 
> The guy is on holiday this week - lucky for him, i'm fuming with him!!


Karma will bite him on the bum.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Fine thanks Danielle. You?
> 
> Karma will bite him on the bum.


It would be nice if I knew when the funeral was as I need to let my carer know. She is asking when it is.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> It would be nice if I knew when the funeral was as I need to let my carer know. She is asking when it is.


Your Uncle and his immediate family (I'm not saying that you are not family) have to get over their immediate grief before they can think about things like that - it was only this weekend that she passed. As soon as they sort themselves out they can arrange the funeral and let everyone know. Be patient - these things take time when people are grieving.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Your Uncle and his immediate family (I'm not saying that you are not family) have to get over their immediate grief before they can think about things like that - it was only this weekend that she passed. As soon as they sort themselves out they can arrange the funeral and let everyone know. Be patient - these things take time when people are grieving.


Well my auntie spoke to me and they said they are being messed around with the dates. She is trying to get it organised but is being messed around.


----------



## sarybeagle

My eve went from bad to worse sadly. Was just about to leave for my visit (a 15 mins job) when there was a bang at the door and some 12 yr old kid had set fire to jords shoes with a *** packet and knocked on our door!!! Needless to say I didnt go to work or puppy class and had the police round for over 2 hours. 

We found out who did it and he is well known with the law and this has been logged as his final chance if he steps out of line again its arrest and serious consequences. 

I just cant stop thinking what ifs....what if I was on time for work-was 5 mins late cooking tea, what if I hadnt heard the door and it spread quicker than damaging his trainers which are completely burnt through...what if my door caught fire etc etc!


----------



## JoWDC

sarybeagle said:


> My eve went from bad to worse sadly. Was just about to leave for my visit (a 15 mins job) when there was a bang at the door and some 12 yr old kid had set fire to jords shoes with a *** packet and knocked on our door!!! Needless to say I didnt go to work or puppy class and had the police round for over 2 hours.
> 
> We found out who did it and he is well known with the law and this has been logged as his final chance if he steps out of line again its arrest and serious consequences.
> 
> I just cant stop thinking what ifs....what if I was on time for work-was 5 mins late cooking tea, what if I hadnt heard the door and it spread quicker than damaging his trainers which are completely burnt through...what if my door caught fire etc etc!


OMG - you must be in shock with that. I'd be in the same state (i have an overactive imagination sometimes). Have a stiff drink before you go to bed tonight to help you sleep.

Did he get in to your house or was it outside that he set the fire (sorry if i'm a bit thick)?


----------



## sarybeagle

No Jo, Jord had left his trainers (which are only 2 weeks old!!) outside as got damp in rain sunday and this kid just saw them and decided he would light them!! 

As I said to the police men if the shoes had been any closer to the front door which is painted or the side door which is full of all our paints, white spirit, screen wash etc and I hadnt heard the door or I had popped to work and left jord at home alone **shudders**


----------



## JoWDC

sarybeagle said:


> No Jo, Jord had left his trainers (which are only 2 weeks old!!) outside as got damp in rain sunday and this kid just saw them and decided he would light them!!
> 
> As I said to the police men if the shoes had been any closer to the front door which is painted or the side door which is full of all our paints, white spirit, screen wash etc and I hadnt heard the door or I had popped to work and left jord at home alone **shudders**


Try not to dwell on what could have happened (you'll sleep easier). Put your energy into making sure that there is nothing flammable near to the house that could be set fire to in future. You and your family's saftey is the main thing.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

Im sooo proud of my pups

For the past 4 months i have been sleeping down stairs. It was easier with Brooke and Stream rather then trying to carry 2 pups downstairs in the nite for a wee. Then storm got to the size where she couldnt climb the stairs so carried on sleeping down. Then when she had a HUGE litter i stayed down with her and them for the whole 8 weeks.

Anyway over the past few days me and my Mum have swapped bedrooms as i prefered my old room. We also laid new carpets in them aswell. 

Last night my room was finally finished and i got to sleep in my own bed. I was worried how the pups would take it but they were great.

we went to bed at 10. They settled around 10.30. Woke me at 3.30 for a wee and then straight back to sleep til 620 this morning. No mess at all. Im the proudest doggy mum ever


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Im sooo proud of my pups
> 
> For the past 4 months i have been sleeping down stairs. It was easier with Brooke and Stream rather then trying to carry 2 pups downstairs in the nite for a wee. Then storm got to the size where she couldnt climb the stairs so carried on sleeping down. Then when she had a HUGE litter i stayed down with her and them for the whole 8 weeks.
> 
> Anyway over the past few days me and my Mum have swapped bedrooms as i prefered my old room. We also laid new carpets in them aswell.
> 
> Last night my room was finally finished and i got to sleep in my own bed. I was worried how the pups would take it but they were great.
> 
> we went to bed at 10. They settled around 10.30. Woke me at 3.30 for a wee and then straight back to sleep til 620 this morning. No mess at all. Im the proudest doggy mum ever


Bet that went better than you thought it would!!

I'm off into town soon, to do some shopping (for nothing in particular!) and lunch with a friend......then a night shift


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Im sooo proud of my pups
> 
> For the past 4 months i have been sleeping down stairs. It was easier with Brooke and Stream rather then trying to carry 2 pups downstairs in the nite for a wee. Then storm got to the size where she couldnt climb the stairs so carried on sleeping down. Then when she had a HUGE litter i stayed down with her and them for the whole 8 weeks.
> 
> Anyway over the past few days me and my Mum have swapped bedrooms as i prefered my old room. We also laid new carpets in them aswell.
> 
> Last night my room was finally finished and i got to sleep in my own bed. I was worried how the pups would take it but they were great.
> 
> we went to bed at 10. They settled around 10.30. Woke me at 3.30 for a wee and then straight back to sleep til 620 this morning. No mess at all. Im the proudest doggy mum ever


Hi Ria
Well done, glad it went soo well, bet it was sooooo nice being in a proper bed at last.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all! 
OH has got a part time job! Wahoo starts next week at a not to shabby £15/hour! It's only part time but hey, it's something! And Bramble can go to work with him! 

Then we got the pin for the long awaited credit card today, so card should be here soon! (i know borrowing peter to pay paul is so wrong, but atleast we can relax over Christmas, and what with no rent now we can focus on getting back on our feet, it's just nice to have the safety net!)

And i got to leave work an hour early. 

and i have tomorrow off !!! Moving more tomorrow!


Thats good news about your dogs Ria! 
Hope everyone has had a good day!


----------



## Guest

Well I've just found out when the funeral is.


----------



## Classyellie

My internet is playing up so I'm using my Blackberry!

Just wanted to wish you a very Happy Birthday Jo x hope you've had a brilliant day x


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> My internet is playing up so I'm using my Blackberry!
> 
> Just wanted to wish you a very Happy Birthday Jo x hope you've had a brilliant day x


Thanks Ellie - thought people had forgotten. You've made my evening now.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Thanks Ellie - thought people had forgotten. You've made my evening now.


Happy birthday Jo.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Oh my god Jo I am SO sorry!!! Happy Birthday!! I hope you've have a lovely day!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Oh my god Jo I am SO sorry!!! Happy Birthday!! I hope you've have a lovely day!


That's ok Linzi, you wished me happy birthday on Sunday for today anyway. Have only been on since 10pm anyway as we went out for a meal which was a cross between posh food & thai/ indian. Bit bizarre but quite nice although the portions could have been a bit bigger.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Happy birthday Jo.


Thanks Danielle.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Thanks Danielle.


Your welcome.


----------



## JoWDC

I'm off to bed now. Night all & sweet dreams.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> That's ok Linzi, you wished me happy birthday on Sunday for today anyway. Have only been on since 10pm anyway as we went out for a meal which was a cross between posh food & thai/ indian. Bit bizarre but quite nice although the portions could have been a bit bigger.


I remembered all day yesterday it was your birthday today!!

Sounds like a nice restaurent, I love indian, but really can't thai though (only time i've ever eaten it i got food poisoning!) 
It's OH's birthday next week, not got him a present so need to find somewhere nice to take him for a meal!


----------



## Classyellie

Morning all 

Nasty dark windy morning here 

I had probs with my internet last yesterday so couldn't really post a lot as I dislike using my Blackberry for browsing 

Congrats to your OH Linzi on getting a job :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Jo - I wanted to give you a birthday pic yesteray but couldn't from my phone so here you go



Hope the pups all had a good night again Ria


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thanks Ellie! I am SO glad he's atleast got something now, Something to focus on. 

So we're moving alot of the house today, but OH won't get out of bed!!! I'm going to be doing most of this on my own i think! 
Will have some breakfast then it's time to load the car for the first trip!


----------



## JoWDC

Thanks for the picture Ellie - love it.

Congratulations on your OH's job Linzi (forgot to say it last night). I'm sure you'll find somewhere nice to go for a meal to celebrate his b-day and new job. Why don't you give him some IOU's as a present - to cash in when he wants to.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Thanks for the picture Ellie - love it.
> 
> Congratulations on your OH's job Linzi (forgot to say it last night). I'm sure you'll find somewhere nice to go for a meal to celebrate his b-day and new job. Why don't you give him some IOU's as a present - to cash in when he wants to.


Thanks! He's got work for tomorrow too, the guy saw our ad on yell.com! So things are picking up!

I think i will give him ious! good idea!


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Thanks for the picture Ellie - love it.
> 
> Congratulations on your OH's job Linzi (forgot to say it last night). I'm sure you'll find somewhere nice to go for a meal to celebrate his b-day and new job. Why don't you give him some IOU's as a present - to cash in when he wants to.


Hows you tonight Jo.


----------



## JoWDC

Hiya Danielle

I'm tired - not sleeping as well as i should do. Are you ready for Friday?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Danielle
> 
> I'm tired - not sleeping as well as i should do. Are you ready for Friday?


Yes I'm all sets more or less. I have a few jobs to do that she wanted me and only me to do at her funeral.


----------



## JoWDC

Thats nice - what are they?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Thats nice - what are they?


Well I will be going in the funeral car and you know how the coffin will be at the back with the flowers on it well she wants me to hold the flowers and put them on the coffin when we get to church, she wants me to walk in front of the coffin and touch it as it's placed on the alter and then I have to stand at the front near the grave and put a few things in it for her and say a few words at the grave. I'm not sure if being at the front is a good idea knowing how clumsy I am.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Well I will be going in the funeral car and you know how the coffin will be at the back with the flowers on it well she wants me to hold the flowers and put them on the coffin when we get to church, she wants me to walk in front of the coffin and touch it as it's placed on the alter and then I have to stand at the front near the grave and put a few things in it for her and say a few words at the grave. I'm not sure if being at the front is a good idea knowing how clumsy I am.


You will be fine & i'm sure people will help you out if need be. I know you are going to do her proud.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> You will be fine & i'm sure people will help you out if need be. I know you are going to do her proud.


I don't know I went and cracked my head on the corner of a cupboard and at henshaws I didn't realise the lift doors were shut and walked straight into them and banged my head on the doors.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I don't know I went and cracked my head on the corner of a cupboard and at henshaws I didn't realise the lift doors were shut and walked straight into them and banged my head on the doors.


We all have our clumsy moments - although you do seem to have more than others. You'll be concentrating hard on what you have to do so you will be fine. It's when people daydream that "accidents" happen.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> We all have our clumsy moments - although you do seem to have more than others. You'll be concentrating hard on what you have to do so you will be fine. It's when people daydream that "accidents" happen.


You know mme I'm always having accidents. I'm not sleeping well either.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> You know mme I'm always having accidents. I'm not sleeping well either.


You'll probably sleep better after Friday is over.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> You'll probably sleep better after Friday is over.


I hope so.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening 

I've just had a lovely long chat with my daughter  Not long until she's home :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Evening
> 
> I've just had a lovely long chat with my daughter  Not long until she's home :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Hiya hows you tonight.


----------



## Classyellie

I'm fine thanks Danielle 

Don't worry about Friday, I know you'll do her proud hunni. I'm sure you'll sleep better after too


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> I'm fine thanks Danielle
> 
> Don't worry about Friday, I know you'll do her proud hunni. I'm sure you'll sleep better after too


Do you think the nightmares I'm having will stop too after friday.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Evening
> 
> I've just had a lovely long chat with my daughter  Not long until she's home :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Hiya Ellie.

You need a count down ticker till she comes home.


----------



## Classyellie

danielled said:


> Do you think the nightmares I'm having will stop too after friday.


I'm sure they will - you've had a lot of worries and that plays on your mind sometimes in sleep. You're being very brave Danielle, just keep your friends close and don't be afraid to talk if you need to


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> I'm sure they will - you've had a lot of worries and that plays on your mind sometimes in sleep. You're being very brave Danielle, just keep your friends close and don't be afraid to talk if you need to


Thank you. I don't feel very brave at the minute though.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Ellie.
> 
> You need a count down ticker till she comes home.


Good idea Jo! :thumbup1: I'll have to sort one out  Only 24 more days - not that I'm counting


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Good idea Jo! :thumbup1: I'll have to sort one out  Only 24 more days - not that I'm counting


Ooo - is she home for Christmas then?


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Ooo - is she home for Christmas then?


Yes!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: She's flying back on Boxing Day as she has to be on duty but at least she'll be spending Christmas here and we'll have lots of time for shopping


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Yes!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: She's flying back on Boxing Day as she has to be on duty but at least she'll be spending Christmas here and we'll have lots of time for shopping


Brilliant - bet you are stocking up on stuff for christmas now.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Brilliant - bet you are stocking up on stuff for christmas now.


I've nowhere near finished my christmas shopping. Still need to get the fish a present.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Brilliant - bet you are stocking up on stuff for christmas now.


Lol yes! Almost finished my Christmas shopping now - I've done a lot of it online as I live miles from a decent shopping area!


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I've nowhere near finished my christmas shopping. Still need to get the fish a present.


I've not even started. My Dad sent round his christmas list today though.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> I've not even started. My Dad sent round his christmas list today though.


I only just started last week.


----------



## JoWDC

Well i'm off to bed now. I might not be on tomorrow so i hope it all goes well on Friday Danielle - as i said before, i know you'll do fine.

Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Well i'm off to bed now. I might not be on tomorrow so i hope it all goes well on Friday Danielle - as i said before, i know you'll do fine.
> 
> Sweet dreams everyone.


Thank you I will let you know how it went.


----------



## Classyellie

I'm off to bed now too

Night Jo and Danielle
Sweet dreams both xxx


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all, hope you've had a good day? 

OH has just bought his present from me for his birthday (with his own money too!!) I've got him a fishing reel.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all, hope you've had a good day?
> 
> OH has just bought his present from me for his birthday (with his own money too!!) I've got him a fishing reel.


Lol nice one Linzi :thumbup1: :thumbup1: 

I've had an alright day - except for a stupid woman at work _trying_ to help me out but causing me an extra hour of work to sort it out!! :mad2:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Lol nice one Linzi :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> I've had an alright day - except for a stupid woman at work _trying_ to help me out but causing me an extra hour of work to sort it out!! :mad2:


My boss does that, he thinks he's helping when it just creates more chaos!

we had a photoshoot thingy today, our faces will now appear in the new paper instead of the generic models. Not looking forward to that!!


----------



## Guest

Hi guys it's the funeral tomorrow.


----------



## Rosaleen

Funeral? Is it something like.................When someone dies then blah blah blah?


----------



## Classyellie

Hi ladies 

Jack is with me this weekend and he's just wrapped all the Christmas pressies for his sister  

My Mum has just rang and she's going to see some cavvie puppies this afternoon as she's after a ruby like Harvey :thumbup1: :thumbup1: - wish I was going with her but I'd probably end up putting a deposit on one so maybe best that I'm not 

Hope you're all well on this lovely Saturday


----------



## lifeizsweet

Afternoon all! Spent first night at the new house last night! Took bram a while to settle but its so much nicer! Not finished moving though! Stuck at work today so that's a job for tomorrow! Hope everyone is okay?


----------



## Guest

Good evening all how are you.


----------



## JoWDC

Hi Danielle. Really tired for some reason. How did yesterday go?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hi Danielle. Really tired for some reason. How did yesterday go?


It went well thank you but I'm still not sleeping well. Give me a week and if I'm still not smileing or sleeping then then we can worry.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Jack is with me this weekend and he's just wrapped all the Christmas pressies for his sister
> 
> My Mum has just rang and she's going to see some cavvie puppies this afternoon as she's after a ruby like Harvey :thumbup1: :thumbup1: - wish I was going with her but I'd probably end up putting a deposit on one so maybe best that I'm not
> 
> Hope you're all well on this lovely Saturday


Hiya Ellie - think you should have gone with your Mum, just to make sure she picked out the right pup for you to be "Aunty" to. Did she get one?



lifeizsweet said:


> Afternoon all! Spent first night at the new house last night! Took bram a while to settle but its so much nicer! Not finished moving though! Stuck at work today so that's a job for tomorrow! Hope everyone is okay?


Congrats on the move Linzi. Hope you aren't living out of the boxes for too long.

How is Bram enjoying the new place?


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> It went well thank you but I'm still not sleeping well. Give me a week and if I'm still not smileing or sleeping then then we can worry.


Ok, will do - these things take time to get through.


----------



## Classyellie

My Mum is picking up her new cavvie puppy tomorrow! She's calling him Archie  I'm sooo jealous, I want another puppy....NOW!!!  

Jack and I were lazy tonight and ordered a tikka masala from the local Indian  Well, we've had such a busy day 

Great news Linzi  Is it just bits and pieces you've got to move now then?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Ok, will do - these things take time to get through.


Spread the word to give me a week and if I haven't improved then worry.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> My Mum is picking up her new cavvie puppy tomorrow! She's calling him Archie  I'm sooo jealous, I want another puppy....NOW!!!
> 
> Jack and I were lazy tonight and ordered a tikka masala from the local Indian  Well, we've had such a busy day
> 
> Great news Linzi  Is it just bits and pieces you've got to move now then?


You get best of both worlds don't you here - get to see a puppy & love & adore him, but not have to look after or train him. We will need to see pictures when you get them please.

OH made a texan chilli, only we didn't realise how hot the chilli powder was so it was a mouth tingling one - but nice. As it's a bulk recipe, we have about 6 more portions in the pot (hope there is room in the freezer).


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> You get best of both worlds don't you here - get to see a puppy & love & adore him, but not have to look after or train him. We will need to see pictures when you get them please.
> 
> OH made a texan chilli, only we didn't realise how hot the chilli powder was so it was a mouth tingling one - but nice. As it's a bulk recipe, we have about 6 more portions in the pot (hope there is room in the freezer).


Yes but I don't live close enough to be able to see him often  Never mind, I'll be getting another puppy once I've been to Cyprus next year :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Mmmm sounds a lovely meal Jo  I love hot spicy food and luckily Jack is getting to like it too now so makes it much easier to cook - or not tonight! - when he's here


----------



## Classyellie

Morning ladies 

Not a bad day here  Off out later for lunch with Jack then taking him back to his Dad's - might just take a slight detour to see my Mums new puppy


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Not a bad day here  Off out later for lunch with Jack then taking him back to his Dad's - might just take a slight detour to see my Mums new puppy


Morning Ellie. Raining here. Remember to leave the puppy at your Mum's.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Morning Ellie. Raining here. Remember to leave the puppy at your Mum's.


Hi Jo hows you. Still didn't sleep last night. Think I'm getting a cold too.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Hi Jo hows you. Still didn't sleep last night. Think I'm getting a cold too.


Hi Danielle. I'm ok thank - given myself a list of things to do today (if Lucky ever gets off my lap).

Take lots of vitamin c to ward off that cold. & try to wear yourself out today so you can have a sleep (doesn't matter what time it is).


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hi Danielle. I'm ok thank - given myself a list of things to do today (if Lucky ever gets off my lap).
> 
> Take lots of vitamin c to ward off that cold. & try to wear yourself out today so you can have a sleep (doesn't matter what time it is).


I'm sat here with some lemsip.


----------



## Classyellie

My Mums little Archi 

Will be seeing him later today :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## francesandjon

Classyellie said:


> My Mums little Archi
> 
> Will be seeing him later today :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


He's cute!!

Evening all, not been on for a few days - been on nights again! and more nxt weekend!!

Went to see a friend today, not seen each other since my wedding and obviously didn't get much time to chat then!

Hope everyone is ok, and had a good weekend!


----------



## san4os

Hello!

I'm Alex and I have American staffordshire terrier!
His name is Star!!!

but I have a problem!
my dog had infarction or apoplexy!
I dont know!

what can I do??? please help!!!


----------



## Classyellie

Morning!

Very quiet here - where has everyone disappeared to 

Didn't get a chance to pop on yesterday 

Hope you're all well x


----------



## Beowulf1976

I'm back!!!!! Though, i bet noone even noticed that I wasn't here for well over a week, nearly two weeks.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Morning all. hope your all well today. Poor Badger's at the vet's


----------



## Classyellie

Badger's Mum said:


> Morning all. hope your all well today. Poor Badger's at the vet's


Awww why?


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Awww why?


We had to rush her in lastnight, I;ve done a tread called my poor Badger if you read the last few reply's Nonnie explain's it better than me. She's a lot better already i can pick her up at about 6 tonight


----------



## lifeizsweet

Hope Badger is okay! Will read the thread in a minute! I've got 2 days off, to finish sorting both the houses out, and it's OH's birthday tomorrow, but he's working in Devon so not sure if i'll get to see him much!!


----------



## Classyellie

I decided to broaden my horizons and joined plenty of fish dating site  lol got 2 messages already hehehe


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> I decided to broaden my horizons and joined plenty of fish dating site  lol got 2 messages already hehehe


Oo - brave woman. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Oo - brave woman. Let us know how you get on.


Well I wish I'd turned my phone off last night! I had emails coming through all bl**dy night telling me I have a new message on POF :mad2: Managed to get some answered this morning - well the ones I thought looked ok and whose profiles I liked 

Was up VERY early this morning and managed to get all my ironing and housework done by 8 

Off to give the dogs their second walk of the day now


----------



## lifeizsweet

Get in the Ellie!!

I have to finish moving the stuff from the old house today! I have no motivation..


----------



## JoWDC

Evening everyone. This thread has gotten very quiet - (i know i've been busy with stuff).

How are you all?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. This thread has gotten very quiet - (i know i've been busy with stuff).
> 
> How are you all?


I'm great I hit 5000 posts this morning.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I'm great I hit 5000 posts this morning.


Yeah saw that - posted you a congrats.

You sleeping better now?


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. This thread has gotten very quiet - (i know i've been busy with stuff).
> 
> How are you all?


Hi Jo 

I'm ok  I haven't been around much either, I'm spending too much time on FB and MSN I think  

How are you?


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Evening everyone. This thread has gotten very quiet - (i know i've been busy with stuff).
> 
> How are you all?


'm ok thank's Jo what with my new grandson and then Badger being so ill thank god she's ok now. How are you?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Yeah saw that - posted you a congrats.
> 
> You sleeping better now?


Thank you and no I'm not sleeping any better yet.


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> 'm ok thank's Jo what with my new grandson and then Badger being so ill thank god she's ok now. How are you?





Classyellie said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> I'm ok  I haven't been around much either, I'm spending too much time on FB and MSN I think
> 
> How are you?


First reaction - i'm ok. But in all honesty am going through some stuff at the moment (again), with work and personally - which is why i haven't been posting much. Not going to bore anyone with the details, but i've admitted i have an issue to my OH and to work, so i'm trying to sort myself out with the help of others.

Any piccies of the Grandson Christine? (congrats again). How is Badger getting on today?

Ellie - hows the dating site today? I think you are very brave btw. You turning your phone off tonight?


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Thank you and no I'm not sleeping any better yet.


I need to stop two cats sleeping with me & the OH to try and get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> I need to stop two cats sleeping with me & the OH to try and get a good night's sleep.


How are the cats.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> How are the cats.


OH was told Lucky needed to lose some weight - they've been on a diet for a year now (ok we give them treats as well), but she is far less active than Patch.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> OH was told Lucky needed to lose some weight - they've been on a diet for a year now (ok we give them treats as well), but she is far less active than Patch.


Patch looks like my second cat Kaos.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Patch looks like my second cat Kaos.


LOL, that's his middle name.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> LOL, that's his middle name.


I've had three cats.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> First reaction - i'm ok. But in all honesty am going through some stuff at the moment (again), with work and personally - which is why i haven't been posting much. Not going to bore anyone with the details, but i've admitted i have an issue to my OH and to work, so i'm trying to sort myself out with the help of others.
> 
> Ellie - hows the dating site today? I think you are very brave btw. You turning your phone off tonight?


{{{hugs}}} Jo - I know when I'm feeling down I don't post much. I hope that you resolve what's bothering you without it causing you too much pain. Please feel frrr to pm me if you need to talk.

And YES!!! My phone is being turned off when I go to bed!  I've had too many messgaes to reply to


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> {{{hugs}}} Jo - I know when I'm feeling down I don't post much. I hope that you resolve what's bothering you without it causing you too much pain. Please feel frrr to pm me if you need to talk.
> 
> And YES!!! My phone is being turned off when I go to bed!  I've had too many messgaes to reply to


Thanks Ellie.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> First reaction - i'm ok. But in all honesty am going through some stuff at the moment (again), with work and personally - which is why i haven't been posting much. Not going to bore anyone with the details, but i've admitted i have an issue to my OH and to work, so i'm trying to sort myself out with the help of others.
> 
> Any piccies of the Grandson Christine? (congrats again). How is Badger getting on today?
> 
> Ellie - hows the dating site today? I think you are very brave btw. You turning your phone off tonight?


Oh you poor thing you no were i am if you want a chat. Badger seem's to be doing well thank's. I'm email you some pic's of my boy in the morning. Can't sus how to do it on here


----------



## JoWDC

Badger's Mum said:


> Oh you poor thing you no were i am if you want a chat. Badger seem's to be doing well thank's. I'm email you some pic's of my boy in the morning. Can't sus how to do it on here


Thanks Christine.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Hope you sort everything out Jo, *hugs* 


OH Is fast asleep, I'm in bed with bram snuggled up watching Marley and Me. 

So the guy i don't really get on with at work has handed in his notice!!!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Hope you sort everything out Jo, *hugs*
> 
> OH Is fast asleep, I'm in bed with bram snuggled up watching Marley and Me.
> 
> So the guy i don't really get on with at work has handed in his notice!!!


I'm feeling a lot better now i've spoken to work about the fact i was worried about the new guy being there to replace me (he's the ceo's nephew). Turns out he's not just stepping on my toes - but my boss's as well. But at least now i can see a future there again.

What made the guy give his notice in - was he pushed?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> I'm feeling a lot better now i've spoken to work about the fact i was worried about the new guy being there to replace me (he's the ceo's nephew). Turns out he's not just stepping on my toes - but my boss's as well. But at least now i can see a future there again.
> 
> What made the guy give his notice in - was he pushed?


Hows you Jo? Does anybody want to take this cold of me because it's driving me mad.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Hows you Jo? Does anybody want to take this cold of me because it's driving me mad.


Hiya Danielle - want my headache instead? Granted its not as bad as last night (had to sit through a meeting with it until 10pm) but it won't go away.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Danielle - want my headache instead? Granted its not as bad as last night (had to sit through a meeting with it until 10pm) but it won't go away.


I can handle a headache just can't be doing with this cold.


----------



## JoWDC

Hope you are having lots of vitamin c and rest.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hope you are having lots of vitamin c and rest.


Yes I have been takeing vitamin c and plenty of rest. You'll have to call me rudolph because I look like him with a pink nose haha.


----------



## JoWDC

Hope everyone had a great weekend. I've ended up working and doing the house work - what a fun weekend (not).


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend. I've ended up working and doing the house work - what a fun weekend (not).


My cold is going slowly but surely.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I'm feeling a lot better now i've spoken to work about the fact i was worried about the new guy being there to replace me (he's the ceo's nephew). Turns out he's not just stepping on my toes - but my boss's as well. But at least now i can see a future there again.
> 
> What made the guy give his notice in - was he pushed?


Glad to hear things are getting sorted.

I don't really know, i think he wanted to move on, but because of how things were between him and my boss. I think it might kick off tomorrow, because it's getting worse


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> My cold is going slowly but surely.


Thats good to here.



lifeizsweet said:


> Glad to hear things are getting sorted.
> 
> I don't really know, i think he wanted to move on, but because of how things were between him and my boss. I think it might kick off tomorrow, because it's getting worse


Wouldn't want to be at your work tomorrow then - that'll be fairly uncomfortable.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Thats good to here.
> 
> Wouldn't want to be at your work tomorrow then - that'll be fairly uncomfortable.


Not coughing half as bad now.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Thats good to here.
> 
> Wouldn't want to be at your work tomorrow then - that'll be fairly uncomfortable.


I'm not looknig forward to it! I can see where they're both coming from and feel rather stuck in the middle.

Completely finished moving this weekend, i am shattered! But we're finished, just need to hand the keys back and then its the fight to get our deposit back!!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm not looknig forward to it! I can see where they're both coming from and feel rather stuck in the middle.
> 
> Completely finished moving this weekend, i am shattered! But we're finished, just need to hand the keys back and then its the fight to get our deposit back!!


Congrats on the new place. At least you can put your feet up now & sort things out gradually. Hope you get the deposit back.


----------



## Classyellie

Hi ladies 

Congrats on getting everything in the new house Linzi :thumbup1: Hope you get your deposit back though without too much of a fight. 

Jo hope your headache eases soon {{hugs}} 

I'm not feeling like posting too much at the moment - had another smear and the results aren't good again so I'm waiting for a hospital appointment now  I know it could be nothing but I'm still worried.

On a lighter note - less than 2 weeks until my girl is back!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Congrats on getting everything in the new house Linzi :thumbup1: Hope you get your deposit back though without too much of a fight.
> 
> Jo hope your headache eases soon {{hugs}}
> 
> I'm not feeling like posting too much at the moment - had another smear and the results aren't good again so I'm waiting for a hospital appointment now  I know it could be nothing but I'm still worried.
> 
> On a lighter note - less than 2 weeks until my girl is back!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Oh Ellie - sending you massive hugs. Don't blame you for not wanting to post. I'll keep everything crossed for you - pm me if you need to chat through things at all. Your daughter is going to be a big comfort for you when she gets back.


----------



## Classyellie

Thanks Jo x


----------



## Classyellie

My Mums new little pup Archi - next to Jacks trainer!


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> My Mums new little pup Archi - next to Jacks trainer!


He's so cute. I bet you find it hard to leave him at your Mum's when you go to visit.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Hi all

Sorry i havnt been posting lately been soo busy with the dogs and putting up xmas decs etc

All doggies and putty cats are fine this end. Im surprised how easy it is having 3 pups under 6 months lol

Brooke and Stream have just turned 6 months and Breeze is 3 months today. I have loads and loads of pics but havnt got time to put them on here so if you want to see them riaspictures they are under November lol

Speak soon x


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> He's so cute. I bet you find it hard to leave him at your Mum's when you go to visit.


I've only seen him once and that was last week  Once my daughter comes home we'll drive over to see him together and drop their Christmas pressies in at the same time 



Spaniel mad said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry i havnt been posting lately been soo busy with the dogs and putting up xmas decs etc
> 
> All doggies and putty cats are fine this end. Im surprised how easy it is having 3 pups under 6 months lol
> 
> Brooke and Stream have just turned 6 months and Breeze is 3 months today. I have loads and loads of pics but havnt got time to put them on here so if you want to see them riaspictures they are under November lol
> 
> Speak soon x


I've seen you pop in and out of FB 

Just going to head over to look at your beautiful girls now :thumbup1:


----------



## skink-king

hello everyone i am new, please dont set the dogs on me


----------



## Guest

skink-king said:


> hello everyone i am new, please dont set the dogs on me


Welcome to the forum. I joined in april after my 3 year old cat Toby died instantly when he was run over due to internal injuries.


----------



## skink-king

danielled said:


> Welcome to the forum. I joined in april after my 3 year old cat Toby died instantly when he was run over due to internal injuries.


at lease he dident suffer.


----------



## francesandjon

Afternoon all, hope everyone is well.

I finished my nights, woo hoo!! Never had such a busy few shifts, but on the positive side I got to deliver a baby!

Soooo tired today, only had a couple of hrs sleep this morning. Think i'm going to make some mince pies later.


----------



## Guest

skink-king said:


> at lease he dident suffer.


He didn't suffer no but I did Ioved him to bits.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all!! just handed the keys back on the old house  now is the start of the fight to get our deposit back!!


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all!! just handed the keys back on the old house  now is the start of the fight to get our deposit back!!


Hows you tonight.


----------



## JoWDC

skink-king said:


> hello everyone i am new, please dont set the dogs on me


Hiya - no dogs with me, only cats. Welcome to PF.



francesandjon said:


> Afternoon all, hope everyone is well.
> 
> I finished my nights, woo hoo!! Never had such a busy few shifts, but on the positive side I got to deliver a baby!
> 
> Soooo tired today, only had a couple of hrs sleep this morning. Think i'm going to make some mince pies later.


Hiya - want to make mine too? Found the jar of mincemeat the other day that i bought last year (still in date).



danielled said:


> He didn't suffer no but I did Ioved him to bits.


You ok Danielle?



lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all!! just handed the keys back on the old house  now is the start of the fight to get our deposit back!!


Hiya Linzi - fingers crossed you will get the money back.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hiya - no dogs with me, only cats. Welcome to PF.
> 
> Hiya - want to make mine too? Found the jar of mincemeat the other day that i bought last year (still in date).
> 
> You ok Danielle?
> 
> Hiya Linzi - fingers crossed you will get the money back.


Just upset at how I lost Toby it's only just hit me that I will be without Toby this christmas.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thanks Jo! I don't think it will be easy but we'll give it a go!

I'm okay Danielle, how are you?


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Just upset at how I lost Toby it's only just hit me that I will be without Toby this christmas.


Yeah i know hun - you'll be without a few people this christmas <<hugs>>


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Yeah i know hun - you'll be without a few people this christmas <<hugs>>


Being without a few pets and people has only just hit me hard nad it made me go ouch.


----------



## bullet

I've just been watching old home videos and they had my old collie x, Bruno on them. He was brilliant with kids. We lost him about 4 years ago aged 17. Now we've got Bobbie who's a gsd x wolfhound, and a completely different character, although still lovable


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> I've just been watching old home videos and they had my old collie x, Bruno on them. He was brilliant with kids. We lost him about 4 years ago aged 17. Now we've got Bobbie who's a gsd x wolfhound, and a completely different character, although still lovable


Hows you tonight.


----------



## bullet

Fine thanks, i've just come back from taking Bobbie for a walk. How about you?:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Fine thanks, i've just come back from taking Bobbie for a walk. How about you?:thumbup1:


It's just hit me that I will be spending christmas without a few pets and people who have died this year ouch.


----------



## bullet

I'm sorry to hear that. I know what its like to lose someone close, but as they say, time is a great healer, and i always try to remember the positive thoughts, it always seems to make it a little easier.


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I know what its like to lose someone close, but as they say, time is a great healer, and i always try to remember the positive thoughts, it always seems to make it a little easier.


all I can say to knowing I will be without so many pets and people is ouch.


----------



## bullet

Yeh! double ouch


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Yeh! double ouch


Double ouch for sure.


----------



## skink-king

danielled said:


> He didn't suffer no but I did Ioved him to bits.


i have a missing snake at the moment, she was the first reptile i ever got and she is so thin i dont think she will survive long, even worse i may have to get rid of my reptiles when we move


----------



## Guest

skink-king said:


> i have a missing snake at the moment, she was the first reptile i ever got and she is so thin i dont think she will survive long, even worse i may have to get rid of my reptiles when we move


I'm sorry to hear your snake is missing. I've got an escape artist goldfish called Comet.


----------



## bullet

what type of snake is it?


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> what type of snake is it?


Have you still not figured out how to quote? Do you want help with it.


----------



## JoWDC

skink-king said:


> i have a missing snake at the moment, she was the first reptile i ever got and she is so thin i dont think she will survive long, even worse i may have to get rid of my reptiles when we move


Not good news - especially as its cold outside. I hope you find her soon.


----------



## bullet

danielled said:


> Have you still not figured out how to quote? Do you want help with it.


yes i have. see.


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> yes i have. see.


Well done it's easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## bullet

yeh, its just that i keep forgetting.........old age lol


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> yeh, its just that i keep forgetting.........old age lol


Don't worry I sometimes forget but not very often. I sometims forget when I'm on here what forum I am on.


----------



## bullet

thats easy, you're on the er...........um, oh dear i've forgotten myself now


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> thats easy, you're on the er...........um, oh dear i've forgotten myself now


I'm on pet forum haha.


----------



## bullet

Ha ha. Is there anyone else lurking on the sidelines?


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Ha ha. Is there anyone else lurking on the sidelines?


I think it's just us two on this thread at the minute.


----------



## bullet

I think its me. everytime i go on a thread, everyone leaves


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> I think its me. everytime i go on a thread, everyone leaves


The same thing has been happening alot to me too.


----------



## bullet

well i'm going to have a quick look around the threads and then i'm going to bed. nite nite:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> well i'm going to have a quick look around the threads and then i'm going to bed. nite nite:thumbup1:


Snap me too nite nite.


----------



## Classyellie

Looks like everyone has deserted this thread  

I've just had my first 2 Christmas cards through the post - one from Pippa and one from Harvey  Jack ordered them from moonpig and they're both personalised with pics too   Lovely surprise


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Looks like everyone has deserted this thread
> 
> I've just had my first 2 Christmas cards through the post - one from Pippa and one from Harvey  Jack ordered them from moonpig and they're both personalised with pics too   Lovely surprise


I've not deserted the thread I still post on this thread. It has been quiet on this thread lately.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Looks like everyone has deserted this thread
> 
> I've just had my first 2 Christmas cards through the post - one from Pippa and one from Harvey  Jack ordered them from moonpig and they're both personalised with pics too   Lovely surprise


No, i'm still here - posting when i can. How you doing?

Love the the christmas card surprise - great son you have there.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> No, i'm still here - posting when i can. How you doing?
> 
> Love the the christmas card surprise - great son you have there.


Hi Jo hows you.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> No, i'm still here - posting when i can. How you doing?
> 
> Love the the christmas card surprise - great son you have there.


How are you Jo?

Yep, Jack is a fantastic and thoughtful son bless him. I spoke to my daughter today and she is soooo looking forward to coming back - she said she's got her case almost packed already bless her and she doesn't come back for another 9 days :thumbup1:


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm still here!!! Just very busy with work and OH and I have had a bit of a tough time this week! But hey ho! 

We just cooked a jumbo sausage roll that was one 'rude boy food' on uktv food. It looks SO Good! 

Still havent started my christmas shopping!!!


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> How are you Jo?
> 
> Yep, Jack is a fantastic and thoughtful son bless him. I spoke to my daughter today and she is soooo looking forward to coming back - she said she's got her case almost packed already bless her and she doesn't come back for another 9 days :thumbup1:





danielled said:


> Hi Jo hows you.


Hiya Ellie & Danielle.

Chilling out after the last Guides for the term with Lucky on my lap. We had a christmas "party" tonight, which meant the girls listening to music, chatting & eating - they seemed to enjoy it & it was far easier than having games.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm still here!!! Just very busy with work and OH and I have had a bit of a tough time this week! But hey ho!
> 
> We just cooked a jumbo sausage roll that was one 'rude boy food' on uktv food. It looks SO Good!
> 
> Still havent started my christmas shopping!!!


Hiya Linzi. Hope your tough time ends soon - pm me if you want to chat.

Don't worry about your christmas shopping, i haven't done any yet either.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Ellie & Danielle.
> 
> Chilling out after the last Guides for the term with Lucky on my lap. We had a christmas "party" tonight, which meant the girls listening to music, chatting & eating - they seemed to enjoy it & it was far easier than having games.


Christmas, I'm not feeling it at all this year. I don't know why though.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Christmas, I'm not feeling it at all this year. I don't know why though.


It's because of your losses and its understandable.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Linzi. Hope your tough time ends soon - pm me if you want to chat.
> 
> Don't worry about your christmas shopping, i haven't done any yet either.


Thanks Jo,

I have an idea of what I want to buy people just no time to go get it!


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> It's because of your losses and its understandable.


That's probably why. I've had enough for one year.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm still here!!! Just very busy with work and OH and I have had a bit of a tough time this week! But hey ho!
> 
> We just cooked a jumbo sausage roll that was one 'rude boy food' on uktv food. It looks SO Good!
> 
> *Still havent started my christmas shopping!!!*





JoWDC said:


> Hiya Linzi. Hope your tough time ends soon - pm me if you want to chat.
> 
> *Don't worry about your christmas shopping, i haven't done any yet either.*


I've only got a few things in - Jack and I are doing the bulk of it on Saturday! That way he can carry the bags 

Hope you're ok Linzi {{hugs}}

Jo sounds as if the 'party' went well


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> I've only got a few things in - Jack and I are doing the bulk of it on Saturday! That way he can carry the bags
> 
> Hope you're ok Linzi {{hugs}}
> 
> Jo sounds as if the 'party' went well


Phew! everyone here makes me feel better! My colleague has done all hers and wrapped it already!

I plan on going to town on Wednesday next week to get presents (and spend my birthday money!)

Thanks Ellie! I'll be okay, just feeling a bit run down this week!

We're getting a £200 rebate from Council tax! Wahoo.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Phew! everyone here makes me feel better! My colleague has done all hers and wrapped it already!
> 
> I plan on going to town on Wednesday next week to get presents (and spend my birthday money!)
> 
> Thanks Ellie! I'll be okay, just feeling a bit run down this week!
> 
> We're getting a £200 rebate from Council tax! Wahoo.


Money from the Council? Great news.


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> My colleague has done all hers and wrapped it already!
> 
> We're getting a £200 rebate from Council tax! Wahoo.


Don't you just hate efficient people!  

Wow! Great news there Linzi :thumbup1: :thumbup1: Will you get it before Xmas?


----------



## lifeizsweet

The comp slip said it would be in our (mine hehe) bank account shortly, so i'll keep an eye out, nice little bonus in time for Christmas! Will pretty much cancel out the cost of what we're spending on the family.

Got my dad an absolute bargain!!

Kitchen Herb Garden £12.95

My friend works for the company i want this from - she can get it for me for £2.30 +VAT! Niceee little bargain.


----------



## JoWDC

Great deal you got there Linzi.

I'm off to bed now - i'm knackered.

Sweet dreams everyone.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening all

How is everyone??

Im full of a rotten cold and feel awful but on the other hand excited as im getting another puppy lol

Shes only 6 days old so wont be for ages yet.

She is a Choc roan and tan cocker

Heres some pics


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Im full of a rotten cold and feel awful but on the other hand excited as im getting another puppy lol
> 
> Shes only 6 days old so wont be for ages yet.
> 
> She is a Choc roan and tan cocker
> 
> Heres some pics


She is gorgeous. Hows you Ria.


----------



## sequeena

Hellloooooooooo everyone!!!

Feeling an ickle bit tipsy, just spent the entire day at my cousin's wedding! I'm very proud to say I didn't cry ...

Until I was about to leave that is 

Lucky bugger is off to Cancun, Mexico on Monday and won't be back until the 23rd! 

Thought I'd share a few pics...









Baby Leah 









My cousin Kevin and his (now!!) wife Melanie during the ceremony









Signing the register









My mum attacking my OH for a kiss 









His corsage









L to R: Auntie Jeanette (groom's mother), Danny (groom's father), Kevin, Melanie, Auntie Linda, Uncle Ron (the one who's hiding lol), my mum, my step father


















Cutting the cake.









Been a good day but happy to get home to my fur family!!









Like butter wouldn't melt


----------



## Guest

sequeena said:


> Hellloooooooooo everyone!!!
> 
> Feeling an ickle bit tipsy, just spent the entire day at my cousin's wedding! I'm very proud to say I didn't cry ...
> 
> Until I was about to leave that is
> 
> Lucky bugger is off to Cancun, Mexico on Monday and won't be back until the 23rd!
> 
> Thought I'd share a few pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Leah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cousin Kevin and his (now!!) wife Melanie during the ceremony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signing the register
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mum attacking my OH for a kiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His corsage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L to R: Auntie Jeanette (groom's mother), Danny (groom's father), Kevin, Melanie, Auntie Linda, Uncle Ron (the one who's hiding lol), my mum, my step father
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutting the cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a good day but happy to get home to my fur family!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like butter wouldn't melt


Great pictures. I'm a bit sore tonight.


----------



## Badger's Mum

Great pic's look's like you had a good time:thumbup1:


----------



## sequeena

Oh I did  

Had my first taste of champers too and I am a fan!


----------



## JoWDC

Hi everyone - anyone want my headache?

Ria - lucky devil, she looks gorgeous. Thought of a name yet?

Sequenna - love the pictures of the wedding, bet you had a great time. Love your last piccie as well.

Danielle - what have you done now?

Hiya Christine - is Badger all better now?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hi everyone - anyone want my headache?
> 
> Ria - lucky devil, she looks gorgeous. Thought of a name yet?
> 
> Sequenna - love the pictures of the wedding, bet you had a great time. Love your last piccie as well.
> 
> Danielle - what have you done now?
> 
> Hiya Christine - is Badger all better now?


I fell over dog walking.


----------



## Badger's Mum

JoWDC said:


> Hi everyone - anyone want my headache?
> 
> Ria - lucky devil, she looks gorgeous. Thought of a name yet?
> 
> Sequenna - love the pictures of the wedding, bet you had a great time. Love your last piccie as well.
> 
> Danielle - what have you done now?
> 
> Hiya Christine - is Badger all better now?


Hi Jo Thank's for asking she's back to normal now thank's. She sooo happy today cos she's aloud a bone. She's snuggled up in her bed with it, like it's gold. Hope your head's better soon.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I fell over dog walking.


Silly girl.



Badger's Mum said:


> Hi Jo Thank's for asking she's back to normal now thank's. She sooo happy today cos she's aloud a bone. She's snuggled up in her bed with it, like it's gold. Hope your head's better soon.


Thanks - partly my own fault as i've hardly had anything to drink (liquid not alcohol) today as i went into Town to see the Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park.

Great news about Badger btw.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Silly girl.
> 
> Thanks - partly my own fault as i've hardly had anything to drink (liquid not alcohol) today as i went into Town to see the Winter Wonderland in Hyde Park.
> 
> Great news about Badger btw.


You know me I'm so clumsy it's untrue.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Im full of a rotten cold and feel awful but on the other hand excited as im getting another puppy lol
> 
> Shes only 6 days old so wont be for ages yet.
> 
> She is a Choc roan and tan cocker
> 
> Heres some pics


lol Ria so you decided to go for her then, thought you might  She is absolutely gorgeous :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Classyellie

Jo - hope you feel better tomorrow hunni {{{hugs}}}

Sequeena - the pics are great! Looks like you had an excellent time :thumbup1:

I've been Christmas shopping with Jack today and managed to spend just over £500 in 2 hours!!   Almost done now though, just a few bits to get and have to finish scanning pics from my photo albums for my daughter - who will be here this tme next week :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> lol Ria so you decided to go for her then, thought you might  She is absolutely gorgeous :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


You know me Ellie. Just cant resist lol


----------



## francesandjon

Evening All.

Hope everyone is well. I've finally got warm after a day in the fens Search and Rescue training!
Off to london on Tues for a couple of nights with OH which will be nice - seeing Pink at the O2 and the varsity rugby match at Twickenham!


----------



## JoWDC

francesandjon said:


> Evening All.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I've finally got warm after a day in the fens Search and Rescue training!
> Off to london on Tues for a couple of nights with OH which will be nice - seeing Pink at the O2 and the varsity rugby match at Twickenham!


Evening. Trust the training went well?

Have fund at the Pink concert & rugby match. Where abouts are you staying?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Evening. Trust the training went well?
> 
> Have fund at the Pink concert & rugby match. Where abouts are you staying?


Hows you today.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Hows you today.


Knackered - it's been a busyish couple of days. Was just about to catch up on your thread.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Knackered - it's been a busyish couple of days. Was just about to catch up on your thread.


I replied to you on my thread.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening all 

I hope you're all well and ready for work tomorrow 

I've finally finished scanning pictures from my albums - but now have to sort them all out into categories  Plus as I've scanned 2 at a time in most cases I've also got to crop them down - I do like making work for myself


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening all....IT's my birthday today.

OH got a caution last night for driving under the influence...... he had to go to the cop shop for a breathalizer and blew under the limit thank god! - we'd been out for my birthday meal and he got pulled over because he sped from the lights like an idiot... scary hour of my life, cops even had to drop him back at the pub though lol

Then today someone drove into his car and looks like it's a write off...things aren't going well for us at the moment. I just want to pack up all my stuff and start afresh in Devon....wishfull thinking....

hope everyone else is well!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Evening all....IT's my birthday today.
> 
> OH got a caution last night for driving under the influence...... he had to go to the cop shop for a breathalizer and blew under the limit thank god! - we'd been out for my birthday meal and he got pulled over because he sped from the lights like an idiot... scary hour of my life, cops even had to drop him back at the pub though lol
> 
> Then today someone drove into his car and looks like it's a write off...things aren't going well for us at the moment. I just want to pack up all my stuff and start afresh in Devon....wishfull thinking....
> 
> hope everyone else is well!


Hiya Linzi










Sending hugs as well as it doesn't sound like you've had a good day. Did you have a nice meal before the drama?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Linzi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending hugs as well as it doesn't sound like you've had a good day. Did you have a nice meal before the drama?


Hows you Jo.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Linzi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sending hugs as well as it doesn't sound like you've had a good day. Did you have a nice meal before the drama?


Thanks Jo, meal was lovely!! I just want to give up now!! It's just one thing after another at the moment!!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Thanks Jo, meal was lovely!! I just want to give up now!! It's just one thing after another at the moment!!


Don't give up - you are on track to getting your life sorted. Just see this as a hiccup.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Hows you Jo.


Hi Danielle - better now i've had my pizza. Was too lazy/tired to cook tonight & the OH agreed with me.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Hi Danielle - better now i've had my pizza. Was too lazy/tired to cook tonight & the OH agreed with me.


I'm not a happy bunny.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I'm not a happy bunny.


Whats up Danielle?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Whats up Danielle?


My family they are having a huge argument that gets worse every day and I'm not getting involved. They had a go at me today for nothing.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Don't give up - you are on track to getting your life sorted. Just see this as a hiccup.


Yeahhh i know. Hopefully it will help convince OH that a move to Devon for a fresh start might be just what the doctor ordered.. I just need to get away from it all!!!


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> My family they are having a huge argument that gets worse every day and I'm not getting involved. They had a go at me today for nothing.


Keep staying out of things - hopefully this will help get things sorted & clear the air.



lifeizsweet said:


> Yeahhh i know. Hopefully it will help convince OH that a move to Devon for a fresh start might be just what the doctor ordered.. I just need to get away from it all!!!


Any chance you could go away for a weekend for a break? (to a dog friendly place of course).


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Keep staying out of things - hopefully this will help get things sorted & clear the air.
> 
> Any chance you could go away for a weekend for a break? (to a dog friendly place of course).


I have stayed out of it to be safe. The way it's going I want out.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Keep staying out of things - hopefully this will help get things sorted & clear the air.
> 
> Any chance you could go away for a weekend for a break? (to a dog friendly place of course).


We've got a holiday house in devon, but it's getting the time! Because i don't get weekends off work it's had to get 2 days in a row to get down there!! Was thinking of going just before Christmas though, will just need to speak to the OH. Sure he will say yes though!


----------



## Classyellie

lifeizsweet said:


> We've got a holiday house in devon, but it's getting the time! Because i don't get weekends off work it's had to get 2 days in a row to get down there!! Was thinking of going just before Christmas though, will just need to speak to the OH. Sure he will say yes though!


Oooh I fancy a break Linzi - any chance of letting it to me for a couple of weeks?  I'm sure the dogs would love it too :thumbup1:

Only a few days to go now until my daughter is back! :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

I had my hair done yesterday and I LOVE it!!!! Just in time for the party season - but as I don't drink I always feel a bit of a killjoy 

Off to work soon to clock up some overtime  It'll come in handy for the sales after Xmas


----------



## Classyellie

Linzi....



And


----------



## bajaboy5b

my love dumped me :frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::mad2::mad2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Linzi....
> 
> 
> 
> And


Thank you Ellie!!!

I realised my best friend and my brother didn't wish me happy birthday!!! Cheers guys. Never mind!


----------



## Guest

Hi all I'm here now.


----------



## emwalker

hey guys i have two lovely boys i cant wait to see there faces on Christmas day


----------



## Guest

emwalker said:


> hey guys i have two lovely boys i cant wait to see there faces on Christmas day


Hows you tonight.


----------



## Classyellie

Evening all 

Hope you're all ready for Christmas now  I've still got a few things to get but I'm waiting for my daughter to come back so we can go shopping together. Wrapped all their stocking pressies up today - I did suggest not doing them one this year but they both went mad and said it's the best part of Christmas  

I've decided I'm getting a little tri girl next year after my holiday - it's going to be hard waiting that long though


----------



## emwalker

im ok ta. so looking forward for xmas lol


----------



## JoWDC

Hiya

Still got some presents to get, which now involves actually going to shops as opposed to internet shopping. OH is proving complicated to buy for.

I've been slightly naughty and have bunked off the final night of Guides which was a Christingle Service (its the same one every year, even down to the Hymms). In my defence i think i've got a cold coming so have topped up on vitamin c and will attempt an early night.

Got a shock last night - OH was told 5pm yesterday that he was going to New York to sort the IT at the NY office out today!! So he's currently on a plane somewhere across the Atlantic & not back until a week friday (too expensive to get a flexible ticket).

You going to do some internet research on your new puppy during your holiday Ellie? Your daughter must be home anyday now right? I bet she would like to help you choose.


----------



## JoWDC

emwalker said:


> im ok ta. so looking forward for xmas lol


Hi there - you got all your presents sorted for your boys?


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> You going to do some internet research on your new puppy during your holiday Ellie? Your daughter must be home anyday now right? I bet she would like to help you choose.


Hi Jo 

She will be back on Saturday  

I've already got 3 breeders that I'm in contact with but as I won't be getting one until I've been to Cyprus next year there's no point looking yet  At least I've made a decision on the colour now

Awww shame your OH is away again Jo {{hugs}} pm me if you feel like a chat anytime x


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Hi Jo
> 
> She will be back on Saturday
> 
> I've already got 3 breeders that I'm in contact with but as I won't be getting one until I've been to Cyprus next year there's no point looking yet  At least I've made a decision on the colour now
> 
> Awww shame your OH is away again Jo {{hugs}} pm me if you feel like a chat anytime x


Thanks Ellie.

Looks like i'm putting the Christmas decs up on my own - just need to not get stuck in the loft again. Last time i went up there, i knocked the ladder & had to sit with my legs dangling through the loft hatch until the OH came back - luckily it was only a couple of minutes.


----------



## emwalker

all present sorted and wrapped. just got to get my eldest uniform as he starts nursery in january.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Evening all
> 
> Hope you're all ready for Christmas now  I've still got a few things to get but I'm waiting for my daughter to come back so we can go shopping together. Wrapped all their stocking pressies up today - I did suggest not doing them one this year but they both went mad and said it's the best part of Christmas
> 
> I've decided I'm getting a little tri girl next year after my holiday - it's going to be hard waiting that long though


Started shopping today! Got me hair did too, feels so much better!

Only got a few bits left to get, going to order online because its cheaper though!

Oh and need to get my dad's two Ragdolls something from Bramble, Not sure if i should get cat treats or toys?!

Ellie! Another puppy!! oh you're so lucky!!!! I would love another, but OH is a one man dog


----------



## Classyellie

Morning 

Yayyy!!! My daughter is back tomorrow!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Picking Jack up after work today so we can both be there to meet her


----------



## Badger's Mum

Classyellie said:


> Morning
> 
> Yayyy!!! My daughter is back tomorrow!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Picking Jack up after work today so we can both be there to meet her


Bet you can't wait


----------



## markbecken09

Hey,
evening all......headache here, bit of a cough, and my rash is looking awfull! i feel dirty lol
cant wait to see the dr tomorrow.hope everyones well .

Thanks.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Bet you can't wait Ellie!!! 

We got the two can dine for £10 from M&S today, sirloin steak, dauphinoise potatoes, mocha dessert and bottle of wine. Can't go wrong!


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Morning
> 
> Yayyy!!! My daughter is back tomorrow!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Picking Jack up after work today so we can both be there to meet her


One more sleep to go Ellie.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Try not to forget about us when you are enjoying your daughter's company.



lifeizsweet said:


> Bet you can't wait Ellie!!!
> 
> We got the two can dine for £10 from M&S today, sirloin steak, dauphinoise potatoes, mocha dessert and bottle of wine. Can't go wrong!


Great deal you got there Linzi - sounds really nice.


----------



## Lance

I hope Santa has his shorts, t-shirt and thongs ready for his Australian run (not to mention sun block and hat of course). It looks like being a scorcher as usual. Then again it probably doesn't matter because he's magic, isn't he? A couple of years ago, we had our Xmas lunch out on the back patio. I'm not sure, but I think the temperature was around 40C. We set up the garden sprinkler on the patio roof and brought all our fans outside to try to cool it down, but it didn't make much difference. We bought air conditioning after that. Much better. 

Cheers
Lance  :thumbsup:


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> One more sleep to go Ellie.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Try not to forget about us when you are enjoying your daughter's company.


No more sleeps now!!   My girl is back today! Yayyyyyy!! Even Jack is excited about seeing his big sis.

Lance, sounds perfect!!! Christmas in the sun - hmmm maybe next year


----------



## JoWDC

Hope your daughter arrives safely today Ellie and that you, Jack and her all have a wonderful reunion.

Lance - can you send some of your weather over here please - its cold (brrrr).


----------



## emwalker

but xmas wouldnt be xmas over here with out it being cold lol


----------



## JoWDC

emwalker said:


> but xmas wouldnt be xmas over here with out it being cold lol


Very true - that said, christmas isn't christmas (for me) unless your at home & going through the normal family routines. I spent christmas in Austria a few years ago & it really wasn't the same.


----------



## emwalker

or it wouldnt be with you going to he families lol


----------



## Classyellie

Well she arrived safely and we stayed up chatting until the early hours - Jack too - so we all had a lie-in this morning 

Having a lazy day today with my son and daughter and enjoying every second of it   

Hope you're all well  x


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Well she arrived safely and we stayed up chatting until the early hours - Jack too - so we all had a lie-in this morning
> 
> Having a lazy day today with my son and daughter and enjoying every second of it
> 
> Hope you're all well  x


Sounds like you're having a great time!!!

I've been super busy today, taking Bram out, food shopping, house work, and gardening! Just need to put all the clothes away and i'm done


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Well she arrived safely and we stayed up chatting until the early hours - Jack too - so we all had a lie-in this morning
> 
> Having a lazy day today with my son and daughter and enjoying every second of it
> 
> Hope you're all well  x


I bet you are going to have many more of these late nights before she goes home - enjoy every minute of it.



lifeizsweet said:


> Sounds like you're having a great time!!!
> 
> I've been super busy today, taking Bram out, food shopping, house work, and gardening! Just need to put all the clothes away and i'm done


Want to do mine as well - i've done no house work this weekend (barring washing). Have done a 6 hour online course though (only 9 hours left to do before the year end :yikes.

I visited my Aunt today in Andover for the annual christmas visit - i swear she gets more loopy (in a wierd way) each time i see her.


----------



## francesandjon

Evening all, Hope everyone is well!

Not been on for a few days - trip to london - Pink was fantastic!! Cambridge won the varsity rugby match - all good!
Then worked on friday.....and was 2 hrs late off - good job I didn't have any plans.

Koda was a nightmare at puppy school yesterday - probably cos he'd been in kennels tues-fri.

Then headed to Dads, and went out for a friends birthday last night, and met mum for lunch today! 
Koda loved it at the farm (dad's) - we found an empty field.....well....evicted my sisters horse! and let Koda run round and round and round - he loved it!

Going back to work for a rest!! lol.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I bet you are going to have many more of these late nights before she goes home - enjoy every minute of it.
> 
> Want to do mine as well - i've done no house work this weekend (barring washing). Have done a 6 hour online course though (only 9 hours left to do before the year end :yikes.
> 
> I visited my Aunt today in Andover for the annual christmas visit - i swear she gets more loopy (in a wierd way) each time i see her.


I didn't realise just how much cleaning this house needs! The wooden floors + Bramble are a nightmare, need to sweep them twice a day!!

What type of course are you doing?

My dad lives near Andover  We're going to his for a BBQ (?) on Christmas Eve.

Also! We're going on holiday!!!! 21st - 24th we shall nip to devon for some peace and quiet. Stop at dads on way home then the Christmas madness can begin!

What sort of course are you doing?


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I didn't realise just how much cleaning this house needs! The wooden floors + Bramble are a nightmare, need to sweep them twice a day!!
> 
> What type of course are you doing?
> 
> My dad lives near Andover  We're going to his for a BBQ (?) on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Also! We're going on holiday!!!! 21st - 24th we shall nip to devon for some peace and quiet. Stop at dads on way home then the Christmas madness can begin!
> 
> What sort of course are you doing?


You been drinking already - asking the same question twice?

I have to do 40 hours of Continuing Professional Development a year for my accountancy profession, 21 of which has to be structured (i.e. online courses). Me being me, has been so busy the rest of the year i managed to nearly leave it all to the last minute.

Great news on the holiday - it's going to be quiet on here when everyone's away.


----------



## JoWDC

francesandjon said:


> Evening all, Hope everyone is well!
> 
> Not been on for a few days - trip to london - Pink was fantastic!! Cambridge won the varsity rugby match - all good!
> Then worked on friday.....and was 2 hrs late off - good job I didn't have any plans.
> 
> Koda was a nightmare at puppy school yesterday - probably cos he'd been in kennels tues-fri.
> 
> Then headed to Dads, and went out for a friends birthday last night, and met mum for lunch today!
> Koda loved it at the farm (dad's) - we found an empty field.....well....evicted my sisters horse! and let Koda run round and round and round - he loved it!
> 
> Going back to work for a rest!! lol.


I feel like going back to work for a rest after Guide camp. Did you manage to wear out Koda at the farm?


----------



## francesandjon

JoWDC said:


> I feel like going back to work for a rest after Guide camp. Did you manage to wear out Koda at the farm?


We seem to have.....let him have another good run around before we left - then had to get him under the hosepipe! He was filthy!!

He's been chomping on a bone ever since we got back, and looks tired.

Need to find somewhere local with a secure field that we can let him run around in (not recall trained yet....and reluctant to let him off anywhere due to the husky in him).


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> You been drinking already - asking the same question twice?
> 
> I have to do 40 hours of Continuing Professional Development a year for my accountancy profession, 21 of which has to be structured (i.e. online courses). Me being me, has been so busy the rest of the year i managed to nearly leave it all to the last minute.
> 
> Great news on the holiday - it's going to be quiet on here when everyone's away.


haha Nope! Only one drinking night a week for me from now on! Saturdays!

I pressed edit, wrote the question and saved...then couldn't see it at the end so edit again - silly me it did save just in the wrong place!! haha

My best friend has just enroled to do an evening accountancy course, she doesn't start till next year though, she can't wait.

I can't wait to get away, even though it won't be for long It's a much needed break!


----------



## Lance

Post removed


----------



## Dirky47

Thanks for the starter of this thread. We've got here a place where we can release our emotions. 

I'm so excited to see the special person in my life. I really missed her.


----------



## francesandjon

Morning All,

Anything exciting going on? I'm going to make some mince pies, and might attempt blueberry muffins!

Waiting for the snow to arrive!!


----------



## Classyellie

Hi all 

I had the day off work today so my daughter and I went out Christmas shopping  It started to snow while we were out too!! We're both back in the warm now with most of the shopping finished and a casserole in the oven ready for dinner


----------



## francesandjon

Classyellie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had the day off work today so my daughter and I went out Christmas shopping  It started to snow while we were out too!! We're both back in the warm now with most of the shopping finished and a casserole in the oven ready for dinner


Did you have a productive trip?


----------



## Spaniel mad

Hi all

How is everyone??

All is well here. Busy busy with doggies, cats and Christmas of course.

For those that know im getting a new pups heres some up to date pics


----------



## JoWDC

francesandjon said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Anything exciting going on? I'm going to make some mince pies, and might attempt blueberry muffins!
> 
> Waiting for the snow to arrive!!


Am probably going to make my mince pies at the weekend. Need to marizpan & ice the cakes as well



Classyellie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I had the day off work today so my daughter and I went out Christmas shopping  It started to snow while we were out too!! We're both back in the warm now with most of the shopping finished and a casserole in the oven ready for dinner


Bet you had a good spend up & had a great time. I know what its like when i go out with Mum.



Spaniel mad said:


> Hi all
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> All is well here. Busy busy with doggies, cats and Christmas of course.
> 
> For those that know im getting a new pups heres some up to date pics


You getting two pups now Ria? THought it was just the one. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Am probably going to make my mince pies at the weekend. Need to marizpan & ice the cakes as well
> 
> Bet you had a good spend up & had a great time. I know what its like when i go out with Mum.
> 
> You getting two pups now Ria? THought it was just the one. They are gorgeous.


No it is just the one. Would have them both if i had the money lol


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> No it is just the one. Would have them both if i had the money lol


They are soo cute when do you get her?. Hi Jo how are you? Michelle said to say hello to you all


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> They are soo cute when do you get her?. Hi Jo how are you? Michelle said to say hello to you all


End of January. Cant wait x


----------



## francesandjon

How cute are those puppies??? If you ever need them dog-napped just let me know!


----------



## Badger's Mum

Spaniel mad said:


> End of January. Cant wait x


Not that long then how are the other's doing?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Evening alll!1

Bramble ate the chicken i took out the freezer for our dinner - cheeky sod, so we've had takeaway..yum!

But...my car failed it's MOT  AND Oh's truck is a write off


----------



## JoWDC

Ok, back again after being a good girl & doing 1 1/4 hours cpd, (6 3/4 hours to go) AND cooking dinner (usually i cheat when OH isn't here). OH's flight leaves at 3am our time - not sure what is going to happen if Heathrow is closed tomorrow due to snow.

Shame about your car & your OH's truck Linzi. What did the insurance say about the accident?

Bet you are counting down the days until you pick the pup up Ria. Have you chosen a name yet?

Hiya Christine - how are you doing? Say hi and Merry Christmas to Michelle for me.


----------



## lifeizsweet

They've written us a letter because there's 3 rather complicated options... OH is considering either fixing it himself, or selling the tractor and putting that with the insurance money to get a new new truck, won't do anything till after christmas i don't think though! 

Hopefully Heathrow won't be closed tomorrow! (although i'd love a snow day off work!!)


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Ok, back again after being a good girl & doing 1 1/4 hours cpd, (6 3/4 hours to go) AND cooking dinner (usually i cheat when OH isn't here). OH's flight leaves at 3am our time - not sure what is going to happen if Heathrow is closed tomorrow due to snow.
> 
> Shame about your car & your OH's truck Linzi. What did the insurance say about the accident?
> 
> Bet you are counting down the days until you pick the pup up Ria. Have you chosen a name yet?
> 
> Hiya Christine - how are you doing? Say hi and Merry Christmas to Michelle for me.


Hi Jo hows you I have had two cans of red bull again tonight so very hyper. I'm seeing snow on the ground outside.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Badger's Mum said:


> Not that long then how are the other's doing?


They are doing great. Brooke, Stream and Breeze are growing soo fast and getting soo big



JoWDC said:


> Bet you are counting down the days until you pick the pup up Ria. Have you chosen a name yet?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes she is Called Flake lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Spaniel mad said:


> They are doing great. Brooke, Stream and Breeze are growing soo fast and getting soo big
> 
> 
> 
> JoWDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you are counting down the days until you pick the pup up Ria. Have you chosen a name yet?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes she is Called Flake lol
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent the last half hour trying to remember what her name was lol!
Click to expand...


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Hi Jo hows you I have had two cans of red bull again tonight so very hyper. I'm seeing snow on the ground outside.


Your not going to sleep tonight are you.



Spaniel mad said:


> They are doing great. Brooke, Stream and Breeze are growing soo fast and getting soo big
> 
> 
> 
> JoWDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet you are counting down the days until you pick the pup up Ria. Have you chosen a name yet?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yes she is Called Flake lol
> 
> 
> 
> "Only the crumbliest Flake is chocolate" LOL - sorry, couldn't help myself.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Your not going to sleep tonight are you.
> 
> 
> 
> Spaniel mad said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing great. Brooke, Stream and Breeze are growing soo fast and getting soo big
> 
> "Only the crumbliest Flake is chocolate" LOL - sorry, couldn't help myself.
> 
> 
> 
> No I won't sleep tonight. In fact I'm running around the forum at 90 miles an hour haha.
Click to expand...


----------



## francesandjon

Woo Hoo!! loads of snow here!!! Koda loves it!


----------



## Classyellie

Hi all 

Well things are very hectic here!  My daughter is mad on Rockband for the PS3 so she bought it and all the accessories and we've been on it loads along with a couple of my friends  I think the dogs are sick of it hehehe

Been shopping again today but keep seeing more things to buy the kids so off again into Hereford on Wednesday  

I'm off out tonight on my works Christmas 'do' so the kids are dog-sitting for me 

Ria, Flake is absolutely gorgeous   but I've already told you that on FB


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Well things are very hectic here!  My daughter is mad on Rockband for the PS3 so she bought it and all the accessories and we've been on it loads along with a couple of my friends  I think the dogs are sick of it hehehe
> 
> Been shopping again today but keep seeing more things to buy the kids so off again into Hereford on Wednesday
> 
> I'm off out tonight on my works Christmas 'do' so the kids are dog-sitting for me
> 
> Ria, Flake is absolutely gorgeous   but I've already told you that on FB


Hope you have a good time tonight Ellie.


----------



## JoWDC

For all my friends on here:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thank you Jo! 

I finally decorated my tree today, getting into the CHristmas spirit!


----------



## JoWDC

My tree has been up for a week now. Was going to ice the cake today but had no glycerine to make royal icing, so will have to wait until tomorrow after i get to the shops.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I didnt make a cake this year, but i do want to make a desert of some kind to take to OH's gradnparents for Christmas lunch.


----------



## Classyellie

Awww that's lovely Jo, thank you 

I had a great night out last night, better than I expected 

My Mum came today bringing Archi who promptly made himself comfortable in Pippa's crate




























Pippa and Harvs are now flat out


----------



## lifeizsweet

Ohhhh my god what a cutie!!!


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Awww that's lovely Jo, thank you
> 
> I had a great night out last night, better than I expected
> 
> My Mum came today bringing Archi who promptly made himself comfortable in Pippa's crate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippa and Harvs are now flat out


Awww sooo cute.


----------



## Guest

We haven't even got our tree up yet.


----------



## JoWDC

Archi is so cute Ellie, you must be v jealous of your Mum.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Archi is so cute Ellie, you must be v jealous of your Mum.


Hello Jo hows you.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> Hello Jo hows you.


Not bad thanks - how are you?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Not bad thanks - how are you?


I'm good apart from that thing known as the boiler used to be all get up and go but it's get up and go has got up and left and it can't be fixed. I'm freezing, blooming freezing.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Archi is so cute Ellie, you must be v jealous of your Mum.


lol well I admit to wanting to keep him but I'll have another little girl of my own next year - and mum will be looking after them all while I'm on holiday  Pippa was so good with him bless her, she just kept licking him


----------



## Dirky47

Wow! He is so cute. Especially his blue eyes. I love his smile with a tongue's out. ^_^


----------



## JoWDC

Humph - don't like snow anymore (unless i'm have specifically gone on holiday to find it). Car is stuck at the station & i've had to walk 2 1/2 miles home in the snow - still quicker than driving. OH has gone to Kent to see a friend & he is probably going to stay there or in London 'cos of the difficulty getting home.


----------



## Dirky47

JoWDC said:


> Humph - don't like snow anymore (unless i'm have specifically gone on holiday to find it). Car is stuck at the station & i've had to walk 2 1/2 miles home in the snow - still quicker than driving. OH has gone to Kent to see a friend & he is probably going to stay there or in London 'cos of the difficulty getting home.


Ohh. That's bad. I really hate walking especially in snow. It feels really cold. I can easily got colds and cough. :nonod:


----------



## Walking_on_Rainbow

Good evening , everybody :smile5: i am new here  and i hope u accept me in ur company


----------



## bullet

Walking_on_Rainbow said:


> Good evening , everybody :smile5: i am new here  and i hope u accept me in ur company


You're more than welcome, there may be a few nutters on here  but on the whole you should be fine


----------



## Walking_on_Rainbow

ohhhh thx a lot for ur support i am very pleased to be here and meet new people , and to see how foreignour care about their animals


----------



## Badger's Mum

Walking_on_Rainbow said:


> ohhhh thx a lot for ur support i am very pleased to be here and meet new people , and to see how foreignour care about their animals


Hello What pet's do you have?


----------



## Walking_on_Rainbow

Badger's Mum said:


> Hello What pet's do you have?


i have two rabbits, two parrots and one cat


----------



## bullet

I notice you are from siberia, you must have it a little colder than us at the moment


----------



## Walking_on_Rainbow

bullet said:


> I notice you are from siberia, you must have it a little colder than us at the moment


well, yes  now it is minus 35:smile5:


----------



## Dirky47

Walking_on_Rainbow said:


> well, yes  now it is minus 35:smile5:


Its even getting colder. How's the feeling mates? :nonod:


----------



## Classyellie

Hope you are all well, happy and not too cold!  

It was my last day at work today - I've now got 11 days off!! Yayyyy!!!  

Between my daughter and I we've got all the washing, ironing and food shopping done today so tomorrrow we can relax  Actually we're going shopping - well more looking around than anything but no doubt we'll buy more stuff


----------



## RockRomantic

i fell over in the snow today...in front of 6 (rather cute!) guys!!!

Oh the shame!!!!


----------



## Classyellie

HAPPY CHRISTMAS EVE EVERYONE


----------



## JoWDC

Hi Everyone

I'm off work now until the 4th Jan - office is closed for the first time ever.

Snow is melting here - which means i will be able to travel to my parents today and tomorrow (haven't driven since last Thursday cos of the snow). Can't believe that i would ever not want a white christmas, but snow here would mean christmas on my own.

OH is going to his Mum's v soon & i'm going to spend the day peeling & chopping veg. 

Hope you all get where you need to be for Christmas & have a wonderful time wherever you are.


----------



## Classyellie

Hope everyone has had a lovely day with their loved ones  

I've had a brilliant day with my son and daughter and even ex-hubby  Tomorrow we're all up in the Midlands at my Mum's then my daughter flies back to Cyprus at midnight  I'll be sooo sad to see her go again but we've had such a wonderful two weeks together and I'll be seeing her in the summer when I'll be going over there with Jack for a forthnight


----------



## Guest

Merry christmas everybody. I hiope you all had a better day than me. I'm saying that because my toe has been really sore today but other than that it has been really good.


----------



## Dirky47

RockRomantic said:


> i fell over in the snow today...in front of 6 (rather cute!) guys!!!
> 
> Oh the shame!!!!


Oh. That was a big embarrassing moment for you. :nonod:


----------



## Guest

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Dirky47

danielled said:


> Good morning everybody.


Good Morning too. Have a nice day. 

Well, I woke up this early morning and I watched the sunshine rise at the seashore. Love it! :blush2::blush2: :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

Dirky47 said:


> Good Morning too. Have a nice day.
> 
> Well, I woke up this early morning and I watched the sunshine rise at the seashore. Love it! :blush2::blush2: :001_tt1:


Hows you today.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Evening

How is everyone??


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Evening
> 
> How is everyone??


I'm great hows you Ria.


----------



## Spaniel mad

danielled said:


> I'm great hows you Ria.


Im good thanx. Did you have a good Christmas??


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Im good thanx. Did you have a good Christmas??


Yes it was great.


----------



## D-Nova

What a long thread... hi everyone xD


----------



## Spaniel mad

D-Nova said:


> What a long thread... hi everyone xD


Hi

How are you??


----------



## Classyellie

Hi Ria, Danielle and everyone 

Hope you all had a great Christmas  

I'm busy researching lines for my next pup


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Hi Ria, Danielle and everyone
> 
> Hope you all had a great Christmas
> 
> I'm busy researching lines for my next pup


Christmas was great, Bet yours was too with your kiddies there

Hows it going?


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Christmas was great, Bet yours was too with your kiddies there
> 
> Hows it going?


Yeah I had a brilliant Xmas with them both  Just sad it's all over 

Lol researching is the pits! I want different lines from Pippa which is not hard but very time-consuming!


----------



## Guest

Classyellie said:


> Yeah I had a brilliant Xmas with them both  Just sad it's all over
> 
> Lol researching is the pits! I want different lines from Pippa which is not hard but very time-consuming!


My sister just dropped a glass me thinks she is having a smashing time haha.


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Yeah I had a brilliant Xmas with them both  Just sad it's all over
> 
> Lol researching is the pits! I want different lines from Pippa which is not hard but very time-consuming!


Flake has some lines the same as Brooke and Stream but i dont mind that. I know shes going to be gorgeous just as they are


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Flake has some lines the same as Brooke and Stream but i dont mind that. I know shes going to be gorgeous just as they are


She's gorgeous already and is only going to be more so as she grows up - all your girls are beauties


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> She's gorgeous already and is only going to be more so as she grows up - all your girls are beauties


Aww thank you


----------



## JoWDC

Hi Everyone - hope you had a great christmas with your loved ones. (hope your daughter got home safely Ellie).

Mine was quite good - lots of too-ing and fro-ing, but got to see nearly all my immediate family which was good.

Can't believe that tomorrow is the last day of this year.


----------



## Classyellie

JoWDC said:


> Hi Everyone - hope you had a great christmas with your loved ones. (hope your daughter got home safely Ellie).
> 
> Mine was quite good - lots of too-ing and fro-ing, but got to see nearly all my immediate family which was good.
> 
> Can't believe that tomorrow is the last day of this year.


Thanks Jo, she got back safely and rang as soon as she landed telling me it was only 20 degrees  lol she had been walking the dogs with me every day at temperatures of minus 1 at times   She has to come back to the UK in January for an Aeromed course so I'll be seeing her again very soon :thumbup1:

Pleased to hear that you had a good Xmas Jo....it's always good to see family especially at Xmas


----------



## lifeizsweet

Happy New Year's Eve Everyone!

I have a hangover  And not MOT and my car tax runs out today.... oh poo.

Oh car update, They said we can have the car back and £1500 and OH can do the work himself, or they'd give us just under £3k and scrap the car, OH wants the car back because he loves it so much.


----------



## JoWDC

I'm going to post this now, before PF goes into go-slow mode.

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Indie

I'm in the chat room if anyone is here.


----------



## Classyellie

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY x I WISH YOU ALL A GREAT 2010 WITH GOOD HEALTH AND HAPPINESS xxx*


----------



## Spaniel mad

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE*


----------



## Guest

Happy bew year all.


----------



## Classyellie

My furbabies this morning waiting for the chicken that I'd just cooked them 










My Jack last night at a party

Before










At the end of the night


----------



## lifeizsweet

Looks like a good night then! You've got a very good looking son by the way! 


I am feeling so relaxed! Took bramble on a nice walk today and had a reallly long bath with face mask etc etc so chilled out right now! 

back to work tomorrow though!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Ellie they are beautiful

I have had such a busy day. we took all the decs down today, had a good clean and moved the living toom around. 

back to work Monday for me :-(


----------



## Classyellie

Thanks Linzi, he takes after his Mum  

I took the dogs on a long walk this morning, before helping my friend this afternoon getting all the tiles off her bathroom walls! What a nightmare, but we did it! 

I'm back at work on Monday


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Thanks Linzi, he takes after his Mum
> 
> I took the dogs on a long walk this morning, before helping my friend this afternoon getting all the tiles off her bathroom walls! What a nightmare, but we did it!
> 
> I'm back at work on Monday


I have to go back full time which im going to hate lol


----------



## JoWDC

Hi everyone

I've been trying to "chillax" today & not done much at all barring watch tv & going for a walk around the block. Two more days until i'm back at work - not that i want to go back.

Have to take the tree down either tomorrow or Sunday (i've done the easy bits). The house is going to look bare. 

Ellie - your furbabies look gorgeous (and very expectant). Patch does that to us when we are cooking/carving chicken only i bet he's more impatient than your two. Your son is v handsome btw.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I was back at work today, it wasn't too bad, me and my co worker are starting a healthy eating thing so we went to sainsburys and got loads of cuppa soups and green teas  

Got to start getting the train on monday (and need to be at the office by 8!!) OH gave me a lift today, wonder what time i'll nead to leave! Lucky train journer is only 8 mins.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I was back at work today, it wasn't too bad, me and my co worker are starting a healthy eating thing so we went to sainsburys and got loads of cuppa soups and green teas
> 
> Got to start getting the train on monday (and need to be at the office by 8!!) OH gave me a lift today, wonder what time i'll nead to leave! Lucky train journer is only 8 mins.


OH and his Mum decided to have a weight loss challenge - he is supposed to lose a stone, so he's said i have to play along and am not allowed to eat what i want (b******s to that - he needs to lose weight, not me). He could help himself by not drinking so much beer.

Do you have to train it 'cos of the car situation? Is it sorted yet?


----------



## lifeizsweet

I need to lose about a stone! Not a pretty sight right now lol. 

Yeah, well, the thing is that there isn't any parking for me at work either, i either pay £4 a day to park in the cheapest car park - about 5 min walk from office, i park for free down some residential streets - a 15 minute walk from work and not very safe place to leave car. So i'd have to fork out something liek £85 this month to park, with tax and mot and things to pass MOT on top of that. - I'm better off just getting the train in as it's about the same as the £20 fuel i need a week.

Plus it might make work want to give me either a parking permit or company car, because i need a car if they want me to carry out viewngs, and if they want me to just do admin i'd be okay with that but i'd want my hours cut to 9-5!!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I need to lose about a stone! Not a pretty sight right now lol.
> 
> Yeah, well, the thing is that there isn't any parking for me at work either, i either pay £4 a day to park in the cheapest car park - about 5 min walk from office, i park for free down some residential streets - a 15 minute walk from work and not very safe place to leave car. So i'd have to fork out something liek £85 this month to park, with tax and mot and things to pass MOT on top of that. - I'm better off just getting the train in as it's about the same as the £20 fuel i need a week.
> 
> Plus it might make work want to give me either a parking permit or company car, because i need a car if they want me to carry out viewngs, and if they want me to just do admin i'd be okay with that but i'd want my hours cut to 9-5!!


OH doesn't really need to lose weight - although his man boobs are not far off the size of mine (girly boobs, not man boobs), so then again maybe he does.

Sounds like a sensible option on the train if its going to be cheaper/ safer for you. Unfortunately you have to rely on someone else to get you to work, rather than yourself.


----------



## Classyellie

Hi all 

Hope you're all well on this cold night!

I've been on the phone almost all afternoon to 3 breeders of cavvies in order to learn!  I want to show eventually and the aim of me finding another puppy is get into showing so I need to learn from those who show successfully first. Me thinks I'll be doing a lot of travelling in the next few months attending shows


----------



## Dirky47

danielled said:


> Hows you today.


Doing fine mate. I had the best Christmas and New Year this 2009 in my life. :001_tt1:

So many things to remember :blush2::blush2::blush2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope you're all well on this cold night!
> 
> I've been on the phone almost all afternoon to 3 breeders of cavvies in order to learn!  I want to show eventually and the aim of me finding another puppy is get into showing so I need to learn from those who show successfully first. Me thinks I'll be doing a lot of travelling in the next few months attending shows


Sounds like fun Ellie x


----------



## francesandjon

Morning all,

Hope everyone had a good xmas and new year.


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Hope everyone had a good xmas and new year.


Christmas and New year was excellent, Just a shame im back at work now

How about you??


----------



## Classyellie

Morning 

Ah well, back to reality as back to work today  I've been planning my calender and which shows to attend this year - luckily Jack enjoys it as much as I do which is a good thing as many of the shows are on weekends which means he will being accompanying me 

Hope all of you have a good day today, especially those that are back at work!


----------



## francesandjon

Spaniel mad said:


> Christmas and New year was excellent, Just a shame im back at work now
> 
> How about you??


Was working over xmas - hour late finishing on xmas day, 45mins late on boxing day and 1 hr 45mins late the day after!!

First patient on xmas day, at 8am, was drunk!

Luckily finished my day shift on new yrs eve on time - quiet night in - fell asleep in the sofabed with the dog, OH woke us up at 11.45 to watch the fireworks on tv!


----------



## Spaniel mad

francesandjon said:


> Was working over xmas - hour late finishing on xmas day, 45mins late on boxing day and 1 hr 45mins late the day after!!
> 
> First patient on xmas day, at 8am, was drunk!
> 
> Luckily finished my day shift on new yrs eve on time - quiet night in - fell asleep in the sofabed with the dog, OH woke us up at 11.45 to watch the fireworks on tv!


Oh god i would hate to work Christmas

Stayed in New years. Idiots round by us have fireworks off all nite and i dont like leaving the dogs when there is fireworks, especially Miley. She looks like she is going to have a heart attack when she hears them


----------



## lifeizsweet

I am so tired! had to be at work for 8am this morning because it's the new year so needed a big meeting, had to walk to station too so got up extra early. Exercise = good, cold = bad.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I am so tired! had to be at work for 8am this morning because it's the new year so needed a big meeting, had to walk to station too so got up extra early. Exercise = good, cold = bad.


I really didn't want to go to work today after having nearly 2 weeks off. Think i'm getting what my OH had/has (not feeling great at the moment) so may not be going in much this week - plus there is snow coming back our way.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I really didn't want to go to work today after having nearly 2 weeks off. Think i'm getting what my OH had/has (not feeling great at the moment) so may not be going in much this week - plus there is snow coming back our way.


i've definately caught my OH's lurgies! and because i think the dr. was right when he said Bram might have damaged my sinuses when he broke my nose, i'm really suffering!! hope you dont get too ill!

It's supposed to snow for the next two days - hope it doesn't!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> i've definately caught my OH's lurgies! and because i think the dr. was right when he said Bram might have damaged my sinuses when he broke my nose, i'm really suffering!! hope you dont get too ill!
> 
> It's supposed to snow for the next two days - hope it doesn't!


Poor us (hugs). I'm supposed to start back at Brownies on Thursday and going out for a Guiders meal on Friday - if it snows i won't be doing either as these are 7 miles away & my road is horrible when it snows. Will either walk to the station or work from home - depending on how i feel.


----------



## Classyellie

Awwww {{{hugz}}} to both of you Jo and Linzi. Hope you both feel better soon x

It's soooo cold tonight! Down to -6 they say. Pippa still won't go out in the garden alone at night and I freeze every time she wants out! I'm going to Boston & District show on Sunday so I hope that the weather isn't too bad as it's in Peterborough!


----------



## WhiteKatLuva

Wish i wee where u r, classy. Its so warm over here. Lets swap XD


----------



## Classyellie

WhiteKatLuva said:


> Wish i wee where u r, classy. Its so warm over here. Lets swap XD


Yes please! A swop sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## WhiteKatLuva

awesome! does it snow there?


----------



## Classyellie

WhiteKatLuva said:


> awesome! does it snow there?


Yes...lots!!!! Sick of the cold, snow and icy mornings!


----------



## WhiteKatLuva

*gets a plane and flys over there* [joke] XD Toatally there if the snow is there


----------



## Dirky47

lifeizsweet said:


> I am so tired! had to be at work for 8am this morning because it's the new year so needed a big meeting, had to walk to station too so got up extra early. Exercise = good, cold = bad.


In any bad situation, there's always be a good thing that happen. :smile5:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

One of Storms pups are coming back. The family that had him have had a tough time. The hubby had to take a huge pay cut or loose his job and they cannot afford to keep him anymore


----------



## WhiteKatLuva

aww man thats horrible, spanial :crying:


----------



## Spaniel mad

WhiteKatLuva said:


> aww man thats horrible, spanial :crying:


I know

They are all gutted and her kids are soo upset. Its going to be horrible taking him from them


----------



## WhiteKatLuva

awwww. must be horribl losing a pet, knowing its still alive but far away in a dif home from u :nonod:


----------



## Spaniel mad

WhiteKatLuva said:


> awwww. must be horribl losing a pet, knowing its still alive but far away in a dif home from u :nonod:


I have been there and i have never felt pain like it. Its horrible knowing somone else has their love and attention, i felt like a failure


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> One of Storms pups are coming back. The family that had him have had a tough time. The hubby had to take a huge pay cut or loose his job and they cannot afford to keep him anymore


Awww no! That's awful for the family! What an absolute heartbreak for them all  I'd be heartbroken if I had to rehome either of my two


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Awww no! That's awful for the family! What an absolute heartbreak for them all  I'd be heartbroken if I had to rehome either of my two


Its hard having too but they are thinking of Marley and whats best for him and if they cant afford to keep him then its best really. Im glad they came back to me rather then putting him in a home or something.


----------



## Classyellie

Spaniel mad said:


> Its hard having too but they are thinking of Marley and whats best for him and if they cant afford to keep him then its best really. Im glad they came back to me rather then putting him in a home or something.


You're right Ria, at least they are thinking of Marley and putting his welfare first. It's great that they've come back to you, did you put that in your contract?

Oh my! You're going to have Brooke, Stream, Breeze, Flake and Marley as well as your others! Plenty to keep you warm at night at least


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> You're right Ria, at least they are thinking of Marley and putting his welfare first. It's great that they've come back to you, did you put that in your contract?
> 
> Oh my! You're going to have Brooke, Stream, Breeze, Flake and Marley as well as your others! Plenty to keep you warm at night at least


Yeah i said that if for any reason they cannot keep the pup they must come back to me.

I cant keep him,as much as i would love to having a male with 8 females will be a disaster so my friend who originally wanted him then couldnt as her dad died is going to have him. She said its meant to be x


----------



## Classyellie

That's brilliant news for Marley and your friend! And great that Marley has another loving home ready for him 

Hmmm...nightmare having a male with 8 females! That's the reason I'm only going to get females in the future - at least Harvey is neutured so I don't have to worry about him


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> That's brilliant news for Marley and your friend! And great that Marley has another loving home ready for him
> 
> Hmmm...nightmare having a male with 8 females! That's the reason I'm only going to get females in the future - at least Harvey is neutured so I don't have to worry about him


We have tried having a male with females and it didnt work so will stick to females lol


----------



## Classyellie

Pippa is loving the snow!


----------



## abeada

hi 
how are you all?
i think enjoying a lot.
hope so it will be a nice experiance for me to be with you


----------



## Spaniel mad

Classyellie said:


> Pippa is loving the snow!


Aww bless her

Hopefully we will get loads over nite and tomorrow then no work for me and i can go out with the doggies so they can have a run around, they love it


----------



## brackensmom

hi all, how are you doing, shame Marleys new home didnt work out Ria, but glad that he already has another home sorted. Bet your friend is now happy too.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> hi all, how are you doing, shame Marleys new home didnt work out Ria, but glad that he already has another home sorted. Bet your friend is now happy too.


Hi

Hows you?

She is very happy yes, it is a shame and its going to be horrible taking the pup from them but at least they are putting Marley first


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> Hi
> 
> Hows you?
> 
> She is very happy yes, it is a shame and its going to be horrible taking the pup from them but at least they are putting Marley first


yes i am doing ok, life just seems to be a bit hectic at moment, so not been on forum for a while.

Yes very sad it is awful having to give a dog up, but very good that there are also putting Marley first.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> yes i am doing ok, life just seems to be a bit hectic at moment, so not been on forum for a while.
> 
> Yes very sad it is awful having to give a dog up, but very good that there are also putting Marley first.


As you know i know how hard it is so i know how they are feeling. I have told them i will keep them updated and even still be there for them after


----------



## brackensmom

Spaniel mad said:


> As you know i know how hard it is so i know how they are feeling. I have told them i will keep them updated and even still be there for them after


yes you and me both, very hard. aww that is lovely that you are going to update and be there for them, but then again i wouldnt expect anything less of you Ria you are a lovely kind person.


----------



## Spaniel mad

brackensmom said:


> yes you and me both, very hard. aww that is lovely that you are going to update and be there for them, but then again i wouldnt expect anything less of you Ria you are a lovely kind person.


Aww Thank you sooo much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lovespringerspaniels.com

Hi There
I am new to the forum and a Springer Nut. I have one of my own George, who is pictured here. I have two kids, Myles ages 2 and Maeve aged 16 months. They are only 13 months apart but a true joy.

My Husband is off to Afghanistan for 9 months in a few weeks (he is in the Army), trying not to think about it too much at the moment and just keeping myself busy with my Springer, kids and website that I am building.

Hope you are all well and had a great Christmas and New year, hope to chat more with you over the next few months and get to know you all


----------



## Spaniel mad

lovespringerspaniels.com said:


> Hi There
> I am new to the forum and a Springer Nut. I have one of my own George, who is pictured here. I have two kids, Myles ages 2 and Maeve aged 16 months. They are only 13 months apart but a true joy.
> 
> My Husband is off to Afghanistan for 9 months in a few weeks (he is in the Army), trying not to think about it too much at the moment and just keeping myself busy with my Springer, kids and website that I am building.
> 
> Hope you are all well and had a great Christmas and New year, hope to chat more with you over the next few months and get to know you all


Hello from another springer nut lol

I have 3. Kaydee who is 5, Storm who is 3 and storms daughter Breeze who is 4 months. I also have 2 cocker spaniels Brooke and Stream who are 7 months, Lilo a yello labby who is 4 and Miley a Golden Retriever who will be 2 in a few weeks and the new addition joining us in 3 weeks is Flake another Cocker Spaniel.

I hope your hubby is safe out there xx

We had a Great xmas and new year, how about you?


----------



## lovespringerspaniels.com

Wow now that's a canine collection. I Would love another Springer perhaps a Welshie but with two small kids and a hubbie always away I just don't have the time yet.

I bet you have the worlds amount of Springer pictures, I am building some Springer Galleries on my site and would love any you could spare

Springer Spaniel Pictures


----------



## Spaniel mad

lovespringerspaniels.com said:


> Wow now that's a canine collection. I Would love another Springer perhaps a Welshie but with two small kids and a hubbie always away I just don't have the time yet.
> 
> I bet you have the worlds amount of Springer pictures, I am building some Springer Galleries on my site and would love any you could spare
> 
> Springer Spaniel Pictures


Feel free to browse my website. loadsapaws1


----------



## JoWDC

Hi Everyone

Welcome to PF lovespringerspaniels.com, hope you enjoy your stay. 

Thanks for the hug Ellie. Love the picture of Pippa in the snow.

Its a shame about Marley Ria, but at least they admitted the problem and came back to you. Great you have another home for home to go to.

Its been snowing here now, started just after 7. Not sure i want to get up in the morning to find out what its going to be like then.


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Welcome to PF lovespringerspaniels.com, hope you enjoy your stay.
> 
> Thanks for the hug Ellie. Love the picture of Pippa in the snow.
> 
> Its a shame about Marley Ria, but at least they admitted the problem and came back to you. Great you have another home for home to go to.
> 
> Its been snowing here now, started just after 7. Not sure i want to get up in the morning to find out what its going to be like then.


Hes in his new home now running around like a headless chicken in their garden with her other springer lol

Its been snowing here since 6 and we have inches. Its lovely so no work for me tomorrow yay


----------



## JoWDC

Spaniel mad said:


> Hes in his new home now running around like a headless chicken in their garden with her other springer lol
> 
> Its been snowing here since 6 and we have inches. Its lovely so no work for me tomorrow yay


Sounds like Marley is loving his new home. Do you think he will miss his previous owners or is he still a bit young? It must have been very hard for all involved today.

Out of interest, do you have a standby list of people you can contact in case this sort of things happen?


----------



## Spaniel mad

JoWDC said:


> Sounds like Marley is loving his new home. Do you think he will miss his previous owners or is he still a bit young? It must have been very hard for all involved today.
> 
> Out of interest, do you have a standby list of people you can contact in case this sort of things happen?


hes young so will adjust really quickly. hard to tell how he will be but he has another springer to keep him busy

It has been such a horrible day. Having to take him from them when they were all sobbing including the kids broke my heart

I have people contacting me all the time for pups lol so i just take theit details. I have loads of friends that wanted to take Marley


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Welcome to PF lovespringerspaniels.com, hope you enjoy your stay.
> 
> Thanks for the hug Ellie. Love the picture of Pippa in the snow.
> 
> Its a shame about Marley Ria, but at least they admitted the problem and came back to you. Great you have another home for home to go to.
> 
> Its been snowing here now, started just after 7. Not sure i want to get up in the morning to find out what its going to be like then.


Hi all, long time no speak! 

Lucky you!!!! I wish i had snow here like that, when im older im soooo going to live in an area where you get lots of snow!


----------



## WhiteKatLuva

-Watches Marley and Me- Such a sad movie :crying:


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi all, long time no speak!
> 
> Lucky you!!!! I wish i had snow here like that, when im older im soooo going to live in an area where you get lots of snow!


You can have all our snow James.


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi all, long time no speak!
> 
> Lucky you!!!! I wish i had snow here like that, when im older im soooo going to live in an area where you get lots of snow!


I'm not talking to you. I sent you a Christmas card & didn't get one in return.:crying:

I'm only just north of London, so we don't get snow much. You want to move to Scotland and North England for the real snow.


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> I'm not talking to you. I sent you a Christmas card & didn't get one in return.:crying:
> 
> I'm only just north of London, so we don't get snow much. You want to move to Scotland and North England for the real snow.


  Sorry, was really busy with moving, will make it up to you for next christmas! Scotland... Hm, maybe not, what places are in north england? What about southern england? Like my older sister lives in trowbridge, and there having heavy snow today and tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Sorry, was really busy with moving, will make it up to you for next christmas! Scotland... Hm, maybe not, what places are in north england? What about southern england? Like my older sister lives in trowbridge, and there having heavy snow today and tomorrow!


If you want snow come to me.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> If you want snow come to me.


Wish i could!! I dont think i ever get snow here, because im quite close to the see....


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Wish i could!! I dont think i ever get snow here, because im quite close to the see....


I'll send it your way then.


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Wish i could!! I dont think i ever get snow here, because im quite close to the see....


I'll send our smattering your way as well.


----------



## Classyellie

Still snowing here  

Pippa loves it! She keeps wanting to go out and once she's out she won't come in! Little madam! 

I've been on the phone for 2 hours to a wonderful breeder who has had lots of success in the showring - I'm hoping she will allow me to have one of her puppies later in the year


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Still snowing here
> 
> Pippa loves it! She keeps wanting to go out and once she's out she won't come in! Little madam!
> 
> I've been on the phone for 2 hours to a wonderful breeder who has had lots of success in the showring - I'm hoping she will allow me to have one of her puppies later in the year


Sounds like you're onto a winner there Ellie.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Oh my god! There is so much snow right now, it goes above bramble's elbows! I have no idea how to get to work tomorrow, with no car. Don't think it will be safe to walk to the station, it's usually a half hour brisk walk(jog), wonder if trains will be running! and if they are and it carries on snowing, they might cancel them so i'm stranded getting home!


----------



## Dirky47

Classyellie said:


> Pippa is loving the snow!


I noticed too.

Your pet was enjoy playing with the snow. :001_tt1:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

we have had soo much snow. started around 6pm and is still snowing now. Obviously im not at work lol which is lovely being home with the doggies. They have been out playing and love it


----------



## lifeizsweet

I am bored!! I just had 2 weeks off and want to be back at work! OH is driving me in tomorrow. Have had a nice day off, but am rather bored! Made bread, been to shops twice, took bramble for 2 walks and now bored.


----------



## JoWDC

I managed to get into work today (silly me, feeling crap, walked to the station) - theres no snow at all in Victoria (it was melting before it had a chance to settle). Snowed alot here during the day - not as bad as elsewhere from what i can gather. I actually saw a car driving with almost a full size snowman built on the roof.:

Def not going in tomorrow, but will be working from home.

Hope you are all faring ok in your areas.


----------



## Guest

lifeizsweet said:


> I am bored!! I just had 2 weeks off and want to be back at work! OH is driving me in tomorrow. Have had a nice day off, but am rather bored! Made bread, been to shops twice, took bramble for 2 walks and now bored.


I'm bored too been snowed in for two whole days.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I managed to get into work today (silly me, feeling crap, walked to the station) - theres no snow at all in Victoria (it was melting before it had a chance to settle). Snowed alot here during the day - not as bad as elsewhere from what i can gather. I actually saw a car driving with almost a full size snowman built on the roof.:
> 
> Def not going in tomorrow, but will be working from home.
> 
> Hope you are all faring ok in your areas.


We've had snow pretty much all day, could have gone into work really, but didn't fancy the walk, snow is over the top of my uggs! Trains to paddington were a bit unrealiable this morning, cancelling and really delayed, wasn't risking not being able to get home.

Going tomorrow though, no matter how ill i feel!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> We've had snow pretty much all day, could have gone into work really, but didn't fancy the walk, snow is over the top of my uggs! Trains to paddington were a bit unrealiable this morning, cancelling and really delayed, wasn't risking not being able to get home.
> 
> Going tomorrow though, no matter how ill i feel!


Eeek - don't know how much we have here, but it's not that much. Think we are lucky now.

My trains weren't too bad. Went in a bit later today (worked through lunch) & the trains had settled down a bit by the time we got to the station - was only a minute late. Hopefully, as long as there is no snow, your's will be ok tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Eeek - don't know how much we have here, but it's not that much. Think we are lucky now.
> 
> My trains weren't too bad. Went in a bit later today (worked through lunch) & the trains had settled down a bit by the time we got to the station - was only a minute late. Hopefully, as long as there is no snow, your's will be ok tomorrow.


I want the snow to go away.


----------



## Badger's Mum

danielled said:


> I'm bored too been snowed in for two whole days.


Couldn't you get on line today then


----------



## Guest

Badger's Mum said:


> Couldn't you get on line today then


My sister was on facebook all day so couldn't get her off to come on here.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Eeek - don't know how much we have here, but it's not that much. Think we are lucky now.
> 
> My trains weren't too bad. Went in a bit later today (worked through lunch) & the trains had settled down a bit by the time we got to the station - was only a minute late. Hopefully, as long as there is no snow, your's will be ok tomorrow.


It's great fun! Hard work walking bramble first thing as there was no paths so had to stomp through it all (good workout)

Hopefully OH can give me a lift tomorrow, he's got to take his dad to work in heathrow, so hopefully he'll be back in time to take me.

I checked my emails for home though - got 7 in the entire day!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> It's great fun! Hard work walking bramble first thing as there was no paths so had to stomp through it all (good workout)
> 
> Hopefully OH can give me a lift tomorrow, he's got to take his dad to work in heathrow, so hopefully he'll be back in time to take me.
> 
> I checked my emails for home though - got 7 in the entire day!


Hope he takes care on the roads - my OH decided to skid the car delibarately, with me in it, trying to turn the corner by just using the handbrake. Needless to say i shouted at him for being stupid. Its not his car he's playing around with - its mine!!!


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Hope he takes care on the roads - my OH decided to skid the car delibarately, with me in it, trying to turn the corner by just using the handbrake. Needless to say i shouted at him for being stupid. Its not his car he's playing around with - its mine!!!


We've still got the courtesy car, so he's not being a silly as he would if he had his old truck! in fact, if he still had the old truck i wouldn't even bother getting in it...But having a 4x4 is great right now, we don't feel so stranded!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hey all, im praying for snow tonight! I dont want to go to school!!!!


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, im praying for snow tonight! I dont want to go to school!!!!


You can have all my snow.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> You can have all my snow.


Is it still snowing there?


----------



## lifeizsweet

We're due more snow on sunday! Nightmare!


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Is it still snowing there?


Well no but it's still very very deep and I have been snowed in yesterday and today and I'm bored being snowed in.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> We've still got the courtesy car, so he's not being a silly as he would if he had his old truck! in fact, if he still had the old truck i wouldn't even bother getting in it...But having a 4x4 is great right now, we don't feel so stranded!


Lucky you - we haven't dared park our car in our road. It's still the next one up - its on the flat so easier to get out.



Baby Bordie said:


> Hey all, im praying for snow tonight! I dont want to go to school!!!!


Think its still coming this way - sorry James. I would send you some, but i think it would melt in the post.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> Well no but it's still very very deep and I have been snowed in yesterday and today and I'm bored being snowed in.


Jump out the window!!! 

We are meant to have snow showers from 12-6  Then on saturday were having light snow, then on sunday snow showers!


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Jump out the window!!!
> 
> We are meant to have snow showers from 12-6  Then on saturday were having light snow, then on sunday snow showers!


Haha I need to get out sick of being snowed in. I would love to go dog walking again at some point but the snow is preventing that.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Lucky you - we haven't dared park our car in our road. It's still the next one up - its on the flat so easier to get out.
> 
> Think its still coming this way - sorry James. I would send you some, but i think it would melt in the post.


We live up a little hill and my mum's boyfriend just got his car stuck trying to get up the road. My little fiesta would stand no chance! Infact the weight of the snow has already managed to snap the rear windscreen wiper off! another expense! i'm beginning to wonder if there is any point getting it back on the road!!


----------



## Dirky47

lifeizsweet said:


> I am bored!! I just had 2 weeks off and want to be back at work! OH is driving me in tomorrow. Have had a nice day off, but am rather bored! Made bread, been to shops twice, took bramble for 2 walks and now bored.


You can play with your pet. Go out and play with the snow. I'm sure your dog gonna love it. :wink:


----------



## Spaniel mad

Dirky47 said:


> You can play with your pet. Go out and play with the snow. I'm sure your dog gonna love it. :wink:


Thats what i do. Storm loves catching snow balls so hours of fun there, The pups just run back and forth sticking their heads in the snow lol and the others just stand there not sure what to do so i throw balls at them which doesnt really impress kaydee much lol Shes too much of a lady for that


----------



## lifeizsweet

Dirky47 said:


> You can play with your pet. Go out and play with the snow. I'm sure your dog gonna love it. :wink:


OH and bramble are like two little kids, oh throws snows balls at bramble then bramble tries to push him over!


----------



## JoWDC

Evening all

Not been out all day, but been good and have worked from home. House seems to be really cold though. Patch made it out properly about 2pm, after doing 1 minute ventures outside - he must have swum through the snow in our garden.

How have your day's gone?


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Evening all
> 
> Not been out all day, but been good and have worked from home. House seems to be really cold though. Patch made it out properly about 2pm, after doing 1 minute ventures outside - he must have swum through the snow in our garden.
> 
> How have your day's gone?


Evening Jo,

My day has been boring, school got shut, and ive been home alone all day!  But im kind of happy because i hear there is a snow storm hitting wales on sunday!  But im not to sure if we get much snow near the sea?


----------



## brackensmom

good evening Jo and James, my day started awful took me 3 trains to get to work and nearly 2 hours normally 1 train and 50 mins, but coming back was ok, not lieing and trying to get warm, and our heating is not working!! but being mended tomorrow.
At least you got off school then James,


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Evening Jo,
> 
> My day has been boring, school got shut, and ive been home alone all day!  But im kind of happy because i hear there is a snow storm hitting wales on sunday!  But im not to sure if we get much snow near the sea?


Don't know. 'spose it depends on which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> good evening Jo and James, my day started awful took me 3 trains to get to work and nearly 2 hours normally 1 train and 50 mins, but coming back was ok, not lieing and trying to get warm, and our heating is not working!! but being mended tomorrow.
> At least you got off school then James,


Hiya Nicci. You were very dedicated doing that journey to work - i would have said sod it & worked from home.


----------



## brackensmom

JoWDC said:


> Hiya Nicci. You were very dedicated doing that journey to work - i would have said sod it & worked from home.


yes very dedicated, i was tempted but got really use excuse working from home, dont have work laptop.


----------



## JoWDC

brackensmom said:


> yes very dedicated, i was tempted but got really use excuse working from home, dont have work laptop.


How much snow have you got where you are?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Evening all
> 
> Not been out all day, but been good and have worked from home. House seems to be really cold though. Patch made it out properly about 2pm, after doing 1 minute ventures outside - he must have swum through the snow in our garden.
> 
> How have your day's gone?


I made it to work today! OH took me and we had to drop his dad off at work at heathrow first so left house a 6 this morning! got to work 45 mins early! Had a crap day too.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I made it to work today! OH took me and we had to drop his dad off at work at heathrow first so left house a 6 this morning! got to work 45 mins early! Had a crap day too.


Still not feeling right Linzi?


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Still not feeling right Linzi?


I'm rather sore today after sledgeing.


----------



## JoWDC

danielled said:


> I'm rather sore today after sledgeing.


Sounds like fun. Last time i went sledging was in Austria, down the side of a mountain. That was a brilliant run!!


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Sounds like fun. Last time i went sledging was in Austria, down the side of a mountain. That was a brilliant run!!


There was a huge bump and I went over and bounced of the sledge adn landed on it again really hard and now it hurts. It was great. Have you seen the danielled beware thread it is so funny.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Still not feeling right Linzi?


no not really, thinking that maybe i need to find somewhere new too, i'm getting paid too little for long hours, no perks and no thanks, trying to give it a year but i'll keep an eye on jobs about, if something takes my fancy i'll apply for it.


----------



## Werkur

JoWDC said:


> How much snow have you got where you are?


Lots of snow, about 4 inches....


----------



## Dirky47

Spaniel mad said:


> Thats what i do. Storm loves catching snow balls so hours of fun there, The pups just run back and forth sticking their heads in the snow lol and the others just stand there not sure what to do so i throw balls at them which doesnt really impress kaydee much lol Shes too much of a lady for that





lifeizsweet said:


> OH and bramble are like two little kids, oh throws snows balls at bramble then bramble tries to push him over!


Then post pictures here for us to witness your game with full of excitement. Love to see them all.


----------



## JoWDC

Werkur said:


> Lots of snow, about 4 inches....


Bl**dy hell - we have more than Canada!!! I've got 7 inches in my front garden - & we're not badly affected compared to other parts of the UK.


----------



## Classyellie

Morning all 

I'm loving the snow, especially walking the dogs over the hills, they love it and chase each other through the deep parts 

The only down side is that it looks unlikely that I'll get to the Boston show on Sunday 

I'm lucky in that I can walk to work, no excuse for not getting in!


----------



## lifeizsweet

I am SO tired! I could go to bed right now, sooo cold too


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I am SO tired! I could go to bed right now, sooo cold too


Did you get to work today? You still feeling crappy? (hugs).

Wrap yourself up with Bram in your duvet.


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Morning all
> 
> I'm loving the snow, especially walking the dogs over the hills, they love it and chase each other through the deep parts
> 
> The only down side is that it looks unlikely that I'll get to the Boston show on Sunday
> 
> I'm lucky in that I can walk to work, no excuse for not getting in!


I'm not loving the snow at all. Am beginning to get cabin fever - been working from here the past couple of days.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Did you get to work today? You still feeling crappy? (hugs).
> 
> Wrap yourself up with Bram in your duvet.


Yeah managed to get the train in, they're still really badly delayed though. Feeling a bit better, no sore throat but just exhausted. Looking forward to a lie in on Sunday!

Bram's too busy playing in the snow! I think he'd love it if we got him a kennel so he could spend his life out there! Bless him.

Did get a takeaway instead of cooking though 

How was your day?


----------



## Werkur

JoWDC said:


> Bl**dy hell - we have more than Canada!!! I've got 7 inches in my front garden - & we're not badly affected compared to other parts of the UK.


The airport is open, no flights were cancelled....- lots of snow, more than the last winter but nothing compared to what you have in the UK.


----------



## Guest

Good evening all. My throat is killing me tonight.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> Yeah managed to get the train in, they're still really badly delayed though. Feeling a bit better, no sore throat but just exhausted. Looking forward to a lie in on Sunday!
> 
> Bram's too busy playing in the snow! I think he'd love it if we got him a kennel so he could spend his life out there! Bless him.
> 
> Did get a takeaway instead of cooking though
> 
> How was your day?


Wondered at lunchtime what i was going to do work wise in the afternoon, but found something to do and all of a sudden it was 5.30 & i could then play with Patch.

I wouldn't want to risk a delivery driver coming down our road bringing a takeaway to us. Luckily we have a few meals (which we cooked) in our freezer so we eat those.

You working tomorrow?


----------



## Werkur

danielled said:


> Good evening all. My throat is killing me tonight.


Better than a pill, a hot tea is what you need.


----------



## Guest

Werkur said:


> Better than a pill, a hot tea is what you need.


Had a hot tea ten minutes ago. My sister was putting my tea onto a plate for me and she burned her fingers getting it out of the oven so I threw a sarcastic comment at her for not wearing oven gloves. I said try wearing oven gloves it might not burn you then and we just both couldn't stop laughing for ages.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> Wondered at lunchtime what i was going to do work wise in the afternoon, but found something to do and all of a sudden it was 5.30 & i could then play with Patch.
> 
> I wouldn't want to risk a delivery driver coming down our road bringing a takeaway to us. Luckily we have a few meals (which we cooked) in our freezer so we eat those.
> 
> You working tomorrow?


I had a day like that, i've someone made work for myself, trying to be organised and get ahead of my self for the year ahead and it's more work than i thought it would be! - still keeps me busy!

We picked ours up on the way home, OH was feeling nice and got me from work so i didn't have to get the train back 

Yeah working tomorrow, then going to attempt a food shop (if there is anything left in Sainsburys!!)


----------



## JoWDC

Werkur said:


> The airport is open, no flights were cancelled....- lots of snow, more than the last winter but nothing compared to what you have in the UK.


The UK grinds to a halt when we have a few flakes - we're just not geared up for snow.



danielled said:


> Good evening all. My throat is killing me tonight.


Hiya Danielle - lots of vitamin c for you.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> The UK grinds to a halt when we have a few flakes - we're just not geared up for snow.
> 
> Hiya Danielle - lots of vitamin c for you.


Yes I have just had some vitamin c.


----------



## Lance

I'm not trying to be nasty, but it's bleeding hot here in Oz. :blush:
Our dogs and horses are looking for shade. It's rained everyday since Xmas (not heavy, just 10-20mm each day), so it's also very humid and sticky. It's just started raining again. It was supposed to clear today. I may be complaining, but I think I prefer it here at the moment. 
Cheers Lance :thumbup1:
http//successiscatching.com


----------



## Guest

Lance said:


> I'm not trying to be nasty, but it's bleeding hot here in Oz. :blush:
> Our dogs and horses are looking for shade. It's rained everyday since Xmas (not heavy, just 10-20mm each day), so it's also very humid and sticky. It's just started raining again. It was supposed to clear today. I may be complaining, but I think I prefer it here at the moment.
> Cheers Lance :thumbup1:
> http//successiscatching.com


It's freezing here.


----------



## JoWDC

Snow is melting here, so i'll be back in work tomorrow - which is good 'cos i was running out of work to do from home. My train line is still up the creek though - we think they are using the weather as an excuse not to work.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Snow is melting here, so i'll be back in work tomorrow - which is good 'cos i was running out of work to do from home. My train line is still up the creek though - we think they are using the weather as an excuse not to work.


The snow isn't going anywhere yet. I'm trying to hit 8000 posts tonight. Can I do it?


----------



## Baby Bordie

JoWDC said:


> Snow is melting here, so i'll be back in work tomorrow - which is good 'cos i was running out of work to do from home. My train line is still up the creek though - we think they are using the weather as an excuse not to work.


Hi Jo, Snow isnt going anywhere down here, except it was snowing from 9 - 15.00 but it didnt stick! Was gutted.... But im praying for snow tonight, i really dont want to go to school tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi Jo, Snow isnt going anywhere down here, except it was snowing from 9 - 15.00 but it didnt stick! Was gutted.... But im praying for snow tonight, i really dont want to go to school tomorrow!


James I still haven't managed to hit 8000 posts but I will.


----------



## Baby Bordie

danielled said:


> James I still haven't managed to hit 8000 posts but I will.


You will get there sooner or later!


----------



## Guest

Baby Bordie said:


> You will get there sooner or later!


I know. I've been trying all day though.


----------



## JoWDC

Baby Bordie said:


> Hi Jo, Snow isnt going anywhere down here, except it was snowing from 9 - 15.00 but it didnt stick! Was gutted.... But im praying for snow tonight, i really dont want to go to school tomorrow!


Maybe the ground was too wet for it to lie - or you had the wrong type of flakes. You'd only get bored of the snow after a while - or do you just want to get some time off school.


----------



## Werkur

danielled said:


> The snow isn't going anywhere yet. I'm trying to hit 8000 posts tonight. Can I do it?


Yeah......

Are you better your throat not making your day harder anymore? Hope you get better fast...


----------



## Guest

Werkur said:


> Yeah......
> 
> Are you better your throat not making your day harder anymore? Hope you get better fast...


My throat is fine now thank you.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I am so bored!


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I am so bored!


I'm trying to find something decent for us to watch at 9pm. Watched the Hudsucker Proxy earlier on - never seen it before & thought it was quite good.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I'm trying to find something decent for us to watch at 9pm. Watched the Hudsucker Proxy earlier on - never seen it before & thought it was quite good.


OH is watching top gear i think when it comes on, we've only got sky in one living room right now and my mum's in that one so we're stuck with chanels 1-5! All i need to do is find the cable and plug our box in, but i'm too lazy...


----------



## Werkur

I have slept almost all day i woke up by 4pm since the last time i was later last night here on the forum by 3am......Jolly searched for me in the apartment to have fun....he wanted to play with his little toy rat, jumping everywhere...


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> OH is watching top gear i think when it comes on, we've only got sky in one living room right now and my mum's in that one so we're stuck with chanels 1-5! All i need to do is find the cable and plug our box in, but i'm too lazy...


No wonder you are bored with only 5 channels. I'd be having withdrawal symptoms.



Werkur said:


> I have slept almost all day i woke up by 4pm since the last time i was later last night here on the forum by 3am......Jolly searched for me in the apartment to have fun....he wanted to play with his little toy rat, jumping everywhere...


Jolly sounds like Patch - he likes lots of attention & doesn't care what you are doing be it sleeping, eating etc.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> No wonder you are bored with only 5 channels. I'd be having withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> Jolly sounds like Patch - he likes lots of attention & doesn't care what you are doing be it sleeping, eating etc.


It's a nightmare! We've been watching terrible programs!

I have chocolate pudding now, and it makes everything better! Ohhhh it's so tasty.


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> It's a nightmare! We've been watching terrible programs!
> 
> I have chocolate pudding now, and it makes everything better! Ohhhh it's so tasty.


I've just opened a box of chocolates & am testing each flavour barring the one with hazelnuts (cos i can't have that one).


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> I've just opened a box of chocolates & am testing each flavour barring the one with hazelnuts (cos i can't have that one).


My sister and me had some chocolate today.


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> I've just opened a box of chocolates & am testing each flavour barring the one with hazelnuts (cos i can't have that one).


I'll have the hazelnut ones! I love them!

I did that yesterday, OH got to eat lots of half eaten horrible tasting ones


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I'll have the hazelnut ones! I love them!
> 
> I did that yesterday, OH got to eat lots of half eaten horrible tasting ones


Usually, my OH gets to my chocolates first (i never buy them, i get given them as thank you presents), and then eats all the ones he likes, leaving me the rest. I made sure i at all the Teasers from my celebrations box over christmas (i think i let him have one).
He'll be having all of the hazelnut ones, as he likes those.


----------



## Dirky47

danielled said:


> Good evening all. My throat is killing me tonight.


Drink a hot tea for your throat. 1 table spoon on Honey is also good for your throat. hmy:


----------



## Clare7435

If that don't work honey and glycerin....which i know I've totally spelt wrong lol....it's about 2 quid a bottle from the naturals part of any local pharmacy it tastes like c**p but does the job xx


----------



## Classyellie

Hi everyone 

My internet connection has been playing up and everything has been taking soooooo long to load so I've been giving up 

I've been offered a transfer to the Midlands and I'm not sure whether to take it  I love living where I am and am really settled here but with Jack working hard at his A levels and having a girlfriend I'd like to live closer to him. We're extremely close and I miss him like crazy when he goes back to his Dad's after staying with me. Don't know what to do to be honest  

Another consideration is that I'd be closer to my family, now that my sister is back from working in Cyprus and I've become closer to my brother again, it would be nice to be able to see them more often than I do. I'm afraid I've become a bit of a recluse living here as it's a bit out of the way 

Oh well, plenty to think about for me and at least I've got time to decide


----------



## JoWDC

Classyellie said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My internet connection has been playing up and everything has been taking soooooo long to load so I've been giving up
> 
> I've been offered a transfer to the Midlands and I'm not sure whether to take it  I love living where I am and am really settled here but with Jack working hard at his A levels and having a girlfriend I'd like to live closer to him. We're extremely close and I miss him like crazy when he goes back to his Dad's after staying with me. Don't know what to do to be honest
> 
> Another consideration is that I'd be closer to my family, now that my sister is back from working in Cyprus and I've become closer to my brother again, it would be nice to be able to see them more often than I do. I'm afraid I've become a bit of a recluse living here as it's a bit out of the way
> 
> Oh well, plenty to think about for me and at least I've got time to decide


It sounds like you are drawn to the Midlands as there is lots to offer there. You could always come back to where you live now for a visit.


----------



## Guest

I amazed myself today and sat in a simulator and I have a fear of them.


----------



## JoWDC

Well done Danielle - and congrats on 8000 posts.


----------



## Guest

JoWDC said:


> Well done Danielle - and congrats on 8000 posts.


Thanks Jo the simulator wasn't moving though or I would have been out of it before you could say close the doors and hold tight.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My internet connection has been playing up and everything has been taking soooooo long to load so I've been giving up
> 
> I've been offered a transfer to the Midlands and I'm not sure whether to take it  I love living where I am and am really settled here but with Jack working hard at his A levels and having a girlfriend I'd like to live closer to him. We're extremely close and I miss him like crazy when he goes back to his Dad's after staying with me. Don't know what to do to be honest
> 
> Another consideration is that I'd be closer to my family, now that my sister is back from working in Cyprus and I've become closer to my brother again, it would be nice to be able to see them more often than I do. I'm afraid I've become a bit of a recluse living here as it's a bit out of the way
> 
> Oh well, plenty to think about for me and at least I've got time to decide


Does jack live in the midlands? It sounds like a great oppertunity if it would bring you closer to your family..

I am SO bored! I have the day off and because i had the telelphone interview i haven't really planned anything for the rest of my day and don't know what to do! My dad gave me a book for my birthday which he says i HAVE to read....might go run a bubble bath and get that book started.


----------



## Inca's Mum

Hey all, haven't used this thread in a long time...so how are you all?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I'm fine but cold, I dont come on this thread as I forget its here lolol.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Good ta! Bored!!! Sat here trying to work out if we'll have enough money for food and travel for the rest of the month! Neverrrrmind payday soon.


----------



## Guest

Boo guesse who. I'm great I've been frazzled on my IT course today totally confused.


----------



## Inca's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> Good ta! Bored!!! Sat here trying to work out if we'll have enough money for food and travel for the rest of the month! Neverrrrmind payday soon.


Lol, I'm bored too, don't have anything to do :lol: sit here and think about my future and what I can do for GCSE's! :wink:


----------



## lifeizsweet

Inca's Mum said:


> Lol, I'm bored too, don't have anything to do :lol: sit here and think about my future and what I can do for GCSE's! :wink:


I think OH is really bored, he's playing tug of war with bramble, he's sat on the wheely computer chair and is getting bramble to drag him round the house!!

You any idea what you're going to chose for you GCSEs?

I did, music, art, I.T and history - then all the mandatory ones


----------



## Inca's Mum

lifeizsweet said:


> I think OH is really bored, he's playing tug of war with bramble, he's sat on the wheely computer chair and is getting bramble to drag him round the house!!
> 
> You any idea what you're going to chose for you GCSEs?
> 
> I did, music, art, I.T and history - then all the mandatory ones


Now you have made me want to get a wheely chair! That would be legend, I was going to get a sledge and clip it to Inca's harness...:lol:

I know that I'm going to take Seperate Sciences (open to Level 7 scientists), meaning I can't take any extra ICT's (graphics, multimedia, Cida+) but I am going to take Business BTEC, and possibly food...but if I don't take food I've no idea what other two options I'm going to choose because nothing really jumps out at me! I'm not a creative person so I struggle, and I don't even know what I want to do in life, so I'm at a blank


----------



## lifeizsweet

I recommend food, i wish i'd done that at school!


----------



## JoWDC

How was the interview Linzi?


----------



## lifeizsweet

JoWDC said:


> How was the interview Linzi?


I think it went okay! well i got a right grilling but then she asked about my availability to get to their head office for face to face interviews and was talking about other positions within the company...so i think thats a good sign. Will hear in the next few days

It's monday - friday 9 - 5:30 which is exactly what i'm after, so fingers crossed!

Did you get much snow?


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I think it went okay! well i got a right grilling but then she asked about my availability to get to their head office for face to face interviews and was talking about other positions within the company...so i think thats a good sign. Will hear in the next few days
> 
> It's monday - friday 9 - 5:30 which is exactly what i'm after, so fingers crossed!
> 
> Did you get much snow?


Fingers and paws crossed for you hear that you get a face to face interview.

We had about 4cms here - trains were completely up the creek though as I'm on Thameslink so the bad weather south of the river screwed up the whole line. What about you?


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thank you  i hope i do, if not just keep on trying! 


Luckily i had a day off today so didn't have to worry about travel, had about the same snow i'd say. My mum travelled to paddington today and said the trains weren't too bad, so hopefully tomorrow will be fine.


----------



## Classyellie

Hi all 

I'm having terrible internet connection problems so haven't been on in a while 

My daughter is back again on Wednesday! :thumbup: She has a 4 week course at RAF Lyneham so will be staying with me at weekends   I'm happy that her career in the RAF is advancing but on the other hand as soon as she has completed the course she will be fully qualified to go out to Afghanistan 

Hope you're all well and survived the snow ok  We've got potential flooding problems now here with the snow melting and the rain - one of my walks with the dogs has been completely cancelled out due to the rising river. I live high up on a steep hill so threat of flooding to my house though.


----------



## lifeizsweet

Classyellie said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm having terrible internet connection problems so haven't been on in a while
> 
> My daughter is back again on Wednesday! :thumbup: She has a 4 week course at RAF Lyneham so will be staying with me at weekends   I'm happy that her career in the RAF is advancing but on the other hand as soon as she has completed the course she will be fully qualified to go out to Afghanistan
> 
> Hope you're all well and survived the snow ok  We've got potential flooding problems now here with the snow melting and the rain - one of my walks with the dogs has been completely cancelled out due to the rising river. I live high up on a steep hill so threat of flooding to my house though.


Hey Ellie,
Hope you are well/ glad to hear you get to see your daughter again soon!

We've got a bit of flooding too! Bramble loves being able to get muddy again!


----------



## Classyellie

Lol Linzi, my two love getting muddy - and I get sick of bathing them! Buy hey, it's part and parcel of having dogs and I do love to see them having fun 

I've got a busy couple of months coming up going to shows - Stafford, Warwickshire, Worcester and Weston-Super-Mare are a few places I'll be going to (weather permitting) to meet breeders as well as drooling over some of the dogs  

I'd love to get a potential show puppy now, but on the other hand I want to learn as much as I can before doing that - a case of do I let my heart rule my head! 

Hope you're all well and happy  x


----------



## Aleksander

Nice thread, I look that some people like dogs and some some cat. I am asking that why dogs and cats live not together.


----------



## canuckjill

I have dogs and cats although I tend to talk more about my dogs. The oh talks more about the cats....Jill


----------



## Spaniel mad

Aleksander said:


> Nice thread, I look that some people like dogs and some some cat. I am asking that why dogs and cats live not together.


I have 8 dogs and 5 cats. I talk more about the dogs as my cats just eat and sleep all day so not really much to say about that lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

Morning all

Im full of cold again. I couldnt sleep last night as my nose was blocked so tried breathing through my mouth and that went all dry. It felt like i was dying.

Flake is home but i have changed her name to Maisie as it suits her better x


----------



## westie~ma

Morning!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

westie~ma said:


> Morning!!


Morning


----------



## waterlilyold

westie~ma said:


> Morning!!


Found ya  how are ya mate


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Cooooeeee, I was hiding behind the door. you didnt see me did ya. lolol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Spaniel mad said:


> Morning all
> 
> Im full of cold again. I couldnt sleep last night as my nose was blocked so tried breathing through my mouth and that went all dry. It felt like i was dying.
> 
> Flake is home but i have changed her name to Maisie as it suits her better x


I thought I was bad with 5 dogs lolol. Love the look on Maisie, she is cute.


----------



## kittykat

lol this is where you scarpered off to!


----------



## westie~ma

waterlily said:


> Found ya  how are ya mate


Been here all day 



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Cooooeeee, I was hiding behind the door. you didnt see me did ya. lolol


I saw your feet, just didn't like to say cos I thought you were enjoying yourself 



kittykat said:


> lol this is where you scarpered off to!


Hiya, how you today? Haven't seen you in yonks LOL


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

kittykat said:


> lol this is where you scarpered off to!


Ha ha............I was hiding, and now got back ache from stooping down behind the door.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

westie~ma said:


> Been here all day
> 
> I saw your feet, just didn't like to say cos I thought you were enjoying yourself
> 
> Hiya, how you today? Haven't seen you in yonks LOL


Flipping hec me and my big feet. lololol. good job I wasnt laying down then, Idont know what you would of seen to make you think it would of been me hiding. lolol


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

what happened to the old one?

Hello everyone....its me, you know the quiet one with the eejut dog LOL


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

AngelXoXo said:


> what happened to the old one?
> 
> Hello everyone....its me, you know the quiet one with the eejut dog LOL


long story, cant be mentioned at moment, thread being moderated. Hopefully they will just take the last pages out and leave the rest there so we can carry on again...........MY JOKES............MARK WILL HAVE CULRY HAIR IF HE READS THEM LOLOLOLO


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I have to leave at half past 2, as I have to go to hospital to have electic treatment on my arm to find out where the nerve is trapped. oooeer, not looking forward to having electric shocks in my arm.............they should do it to my head lolol


----------



## waterlilyold

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Cooooeeee, I was hiding behind the door. you didnt see me did ya. lolol


Hiya budball, nah I missed ya I wondered what that smell was though  



kittykat said:


> lol this is where you scarpered off to!


yep like little vermin


----------



## westie~ma

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I have to leave at half past 2, as I have to go to hospital to have electic treatment on my arm to find out where the nerve is trapped. oooeer, not looking forward to having electric shocks in my arm.............they should do it to my head lolol


Aww poor thing. Let us know how you get on 



waterlily said:


> yep like little vermin


Speak for yourself


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

The mods and Mark will be reading my jokes, ha ha ha that will keep em going to a day or so. oops 

I GOT TO GO FOR NOW, BE BACK ON WHEN i GET BACK, SEE YA LATER..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## westie~ma

I'm off peeps to sort the house out and go and do a food shop. Hopefully see you all tomorrow xx


----------



## waterlilyold

westie~ma said:


> I'm off peeps to sort the house out and go and do a food shop. Hopefully see you all tomorrow xx


see ya mate, it'll be tomorrow here soon aye


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I am back home. Had the electric shock treatment to my both arms to see the difference in each arm. I have definatley trapped the Ulnar Nerve in my arm just on and above the elbow, Will be having an operation to release the nerve so will be cut below elbow and above 6inch scar and in plaster. The treatment I had wasnt a nice experience at all. Hubby was laughing at me jumping. lolol


----------



## francesandjon

Hi All,

Not been on this thread for a while - hope i've not missed too much!

Just done my 4 night shifts.....not fun....but on the plus side i've now got 8 days off! But heading home to look after Dad - he had his hip replaced yesterday.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## westie~ma

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I am back home. Had the electric shock treatment to my both arms to see the difference in each arm. I have definatley trapped the Ulnar Nerve in my arm just on and above the elbow, Will be having an operation to release the nerve so will be cut below elbow and above 6inch scar and in plaster. The treatment I had wasnt a nice experience at all. Hubby was laughing at me jumping. lolol


Aww that's cruel of him to laugh. Hee hee you'll be the one laughing when your in plaster and he has to do everything around the house for you  Hope the op is a success for you, do you know when you'll be going in?



francesandjon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Not been on this thread for a while - hope i've not missed too much!
> 
> Just done my 4 night shifts.....not fun....but on the plus side i've now got 8 days off! But heading home to look after Dad - he had his hip replaced yesterday.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


Hello  Best wishes to your Dad for a speedy recovery xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

westie~ma said:


> Aww that's cruel of him to laugh. Hee hee you'll be the one laughing when your in plaster and he has to do everything around the house for you  Hope the op is a success for you, do you know when you'll be going in?
> 
> He said approx 5 months time. It cant come quick enough now, I got permenant pins and needles. I will get my own back on him.
> I was sitting along side the table which looked like a torture chamber lol. she attatched my arms to all these things and my hubby said........."Its ok I wont feel a think", so I said come over here and put your face along side my hand, and when she pushes the button I will slap your face. lolol


----------



## westie~ma

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> He said approx 5 months time. It cant come quick enough now, I got permenant pins and needles. I will get my own back on him.
> I was sitting along side the table which looked like a torture chamber lol. she attatched my arms to all these things and my hubby said........."Its ok I wont feel a think", so I said come over here and put your face along side my hand, and when she pushes the button I will slap your face. lolol


Doesn't sound like much fun  Why do they need to make it so painful?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

westie~ma said:


> Doesn't sound like much fun  Why do they need to make it so painful?


Well is was full on, my fingers were twitching big time, and my arm was shooting upwards lolol. I was gripping onto the bed...........When I sat down I looked under the paper sheeting, and she said what you looking for, I said the teeth marks in the bed. lololol


----------



## westie~ma

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Well is was full on, my fingers were twitching big time, and my arm was shooting upwards lolol. I was gripping onto the bed...........When I sat down I looked under the paper sheeting, and she said what you looking for, I said the teeth marks in the bed. lololol


Aww you poor thing. All done now though and you won't have to go through that again 

BTW Morning xx


----------



## waterlilyold

Evening peeps


----------



## westie~ma

waterlily said:


> Evening peeps


Hiya ... oh yeah  I keep forgetting ... Good Evening


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

waterlily said:


> Evening peeps





westie~ma said:


> Hiya ... oh yeah  I keep forgetting ... Good Evening


Good afternoon to you both, were is everyone gone again?? lol


----------



## westie~ma

Your in one funny mood today aren't you?


----------



## kittykat

*Afternoon peepers *


----------



## westie~ma

kittykat said:


> *Afternoon peepers *


Howdy


----------



## kittykat

westie~ma said:


> Howdy


partner


----------



## waterlilyold

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Good afternoon to you both, were is everyone gone again?? lol





westie~ma said:


> Your in one funny mood today aren't you?


Have we got a room yet for private stuff Lol


----------



## waterlilyold

kittykat said:


> *Afternoon peepers *


Hello mate  long time not much see :crying:


----------



## westie~ma

kittykat said:


> partner


  Howdy doo dee  



waterlily said:


> Have we got a room yet for private stuff Lol


I think Welshie is petitioning for one in her own sweet way :huh:


----------



## waterlilyold

westie~ma said:


> Howdy doo dee
> 
> I think Welshie is petitioning for one in her own sweet way :huh:


 okies then


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

bugger no picture


----------



## westie~ma




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

3rd one now.........lololol


----------



## kittykat

westie~ma said:


> Howdy doo dee
> 
> I think Welshie is petitioning for one in her own sweet way :huh:


*lol Yeah why not *



waterlily said:


> Hello mate  long time not much see :crying:


*I know it feels like months dont it :crying: lol *


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

westie~ma said:


>


That is funny, hee! hee!



kittykat said:


> *lol Yeah why not *
> 
> *I know it feels like months dont it :crying: lol *


It feels longer than that. my fingers are starting to stiffen up now. I am trying to get it back, they will get fed up and say ........for god sake give them their room back lololol


----------



## westie~ma

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That is funny, hee! hee!
> 
> It feels longer than that. my fingers are starting to stiffen up now. I am trying to get it back, they will get fed up and say ........for god sake give them their room back lololol


Either that or get you sent to the funny farm


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

westie~ma said:


> Either that or get you sent to the funny farm


I could do with a free holiday lolololol


----------



## westie~ma

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I could do with a free holiday lolololol


LOL nice one


----------



## westie~ma

Awww look at us there, enjoying a cuppa together


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

westie~ma said:


> Awww look at us there, enjoying a cuppa together


Awww I like that one lololol


----------



## waterlilyold

westie~ma said:


> Awww look at us there, enjoying a cuppa together


aw that makes us look so innocent


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

waterlily said:


> aw that makes us look so innocent


What do you mean it makes us look innocent WE ARE INNOCENT, lolololol


----------



## waterlilyold

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What do you mean it makes us look innocent WE ARE INNOCENT, lolololol


Of course we are  compared to the mob


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Im getting really cold now, and on the radio it just said Bristol is in for a fine dusting of snow,  we are not far from there so does that mean we are having it hard hmy:


----------



## Dylan & Daisy

Hiya

You sound a little saner today LOL.....how's the boredom coming along? hahaha


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

AngelXoXo said:


> Hiya
> 
> You sound a little saner today LOL.....how's the boredom coming along? hahaha


I have kept busy going around the threads puttingin funnies lololol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

An old lady walks into a plastic surgeon's office and tells him she wants a facelift. He says "Well, we have three models. The first is for $1000 and is guaranteed for one year, the second is $3000 and is guaranteed for 3 years and the last is $5000 and it is guaranteed for 5 years." 
The old lady says "Well tell me about them." 
The doctor says, "For $1000 you are going to get half a job that you pay very little for." 
She responds, "Forget that one, what about the next one." 
He explains, "For $3000 we do a much better job and pay close attention to detail, but it is only guaranteed for 3 years." 
The lady says, "No, that's no good either, what about the last one." 
The doctor replies, "For $5000 you are going to get the best facelift with a feature that is on the cutting edge of plastic surgery. There will be a screw attached to the back of your head and if you notice your face sagging, just come back in and we will tighten the screw." 
The lady is delighted and has the surgery. About 6 months later she comes back to the office very upset. "Doctor, I want my money back because I look horrible. Look at these bags under my eyes!" 
The doctor leans back in his chair and says, "Lady you aren't getting anything back. Those bags under your eyes are your t**s and if you keep messing with that screw, you're going to have a mustache."


----------



## waterlilyold

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Im getting really cold now, and on the radio it just said Bristol is in for a fine dusting of snow,  we are not far from there so does that mean we are having it hard hmy:


Well it won't fit right if it's not


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

waterlily said:


> Well it won't fit right if it's not


That is soooo true.


----------



## westie~ma

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> An old lady walks into a plastic surgeon's office and tells him she wants a facelift. He says "Well, we have three models. The first is for $1000 and is guaranteed for one year, the second is $3000 and is guaranteed for 3 years and the last is $5000 and it is guaranteed for 5 years."
> The old lady says "Well tell me about them."
> The doctor says, "For $1000 you are going to get half a job that you pay very little for."
> She responds, "Forget that one, what about the next one."
> He explains, "For $3000 we do a much better job and pay close attention to detail, but it is only guaranteed for 3 years."
> The lady says, "No, that's no good either, what about the last one."
> The doctor replies, "For $5000 you are going to get the best facelift with a feature that is on the cutting edge of plastic surgery. There will be a screw attached to the back of your head and if you notice your face sagging, just come back in and we will tighten the screw."
> The lady is delighted and has the surgery. About 6 months later she comes back to the office very upset. "Doctor, I want my money back because I look horrible. Look at these bags under my eyes!"
> The doctor leans back in his chair and says, "Lady you aren't getting anything back. Those bags under your eyes are your t**s and if you keep messing with that screw, you're going to have a mustache."


LOL liked the joke, had to take a few naughty words out though


----------



## waterlilyold

westie~ma said:


> LOL liked the joke, had to take a few naughty words out though


 welshie is incorrigible ain't she  :nonod:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

westie~ma said:


> LOL liked the joke, had to take a few naughty words out though


Okies no problems lolol I thought it would of come out with asteriks anyway, didnt bother looking just left the thread. lolololol


----------



## westie~ma

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Okies no problems lolol I thought it would of come out with asteriks anyway, didnt bother looking just left the thread. lolololol


Had to do your other one too ... you trying keep me on my toes missus? LOL


----------



## steven bishop

brackensmom said:


> Oh James that was a lovely thing to do for your mom,


hi i am steve i am new on here how r you doing


----------



## Leena

Back after two weeks of writing an Egyptology essay... Gosh that one took its time, even when it was fun to do!

Leena


----------



## Inca's Mum

Leena said:


> Back after two weeks of writing an Egyptology essay... Gosh that one took its time, even when it was fun to do!
> 
> Leena


Two weeks? Well I bet it'll all be worth it. What are you studying? I take it you're at university?


----------



## Dirky47

How can I help a friend suffering from Identity Crisis?


----------



## JoWDC

Dirky47 said:


> How can I help a friend suffering from Identity Crisis?


Not really sure tbh. Just be supportive i guess.


----------



## lifeizsweet

I want some tea, but our milk has gone off  wonder if my mum will notice if i nick some of hers?


----------



## JoWDC

lifeizsweet said:


> I want some tea, but our milk has gone off  wonder if my mum will notice if i nick some of hers?


Depends on how much you use. Go on - go for it anyway.


----------



## lifeizsweet

hehe i'm going to  Not too much, only have really milky tea when i'm hungover!


----------



## Guest

I have returned and I'm here to stay, How are you all.


----------



## Dirky47

danielled said:


> I have returned and I'm here to stay, How are you all.


We are fine here. Still hanging around searching for new tips for my pets.


----------



## steven bishop

brackensmom said:


> Wow i have just realised i am now a VIP member hooray for me


wow that is good viphow can i have one of vip then i am form south wales i am new but that is good vets in park lol steve


----------



## lifeizsweet

I need chocolate :-( I want to go home, have a bath and curl up in bed. boooo.


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I need chocolate :-( I want to go home, have a bath and curl up in bed. boooo.


That sounds good to me lol

Hows you?


----------



## lifeizsweet

I'm good Ria, you? I have a new job! I start on March 1st - working in Henley (how posh!)


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> I'm good Ria, you? I have a new job! I start on March 1st - working in Henley (how posh!)


Yeah im good thanx

Congrats on the new job up with the posh necks lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Thank you! 

How are all pups?


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Thank you!
> 
> How are all pups?


They are all great. Naughty Maisie chewed my laptop wire though lol


----------



## lifeizsweet

Little terror! Bramble ate my favourite shoes recently :-(


----------



## Spaniel mad

lifeizsweet said:


> Little terror! Bramble ate my favourite shoes recently :-(


Dogs hey

who'd have em lol


----------



## Shin

Starving and it's too late to friggin' eat


----------



## prasko

I found some reallys good toys for your dog. Moreover these toys are eco friendly and the glow in the dark ball supports service dogs - here's the link Latest accessories for pets


----------



## Spaniel mad

Thought i would pop in a say hello

Seems this thread has now been deserted lol


----------



## Valanita

Hi everyone, hope you have all had a good day. 
I have spent mine trying to put a new wireless router in, turned out it's not compatable with my server. Great! Back to Tesco for a refund, with it.


----------



## slakey

I don't know what to have for tea tonight 

Sorta thinking getting some chicken, salad and peppers and then having some mash with it :/


----------



## snail_love

mmmmm sounds tasty!


----------



## Valanita

slakey said:


> I don't know what to have for tea tonight
> 
> Sorta thinking getting some chicken, salad and peppers and then having some mash with it :/


We have stir fry with minced beef.


----------



## snail_love

who here keeps snails??? i do!


----------



## kittykat

snail_love said:


> who here keeps snails??? i do!


only the ones in the garden!


----------



## lifeizsweet

kittykat said:


> only the ones in the garden!


They live on my bin bags!


----------



## Colette

We had a "pet" spider named Cyril who lived on the shed where OH used to live. He would come when called and other half would actually catch flies for him and put them in his web. He had seven legs and we think he was a false widow (from out google search on native ugly spiders) He only had seven legs poor mite. Oh, and Cyril was a she (judging by the size) but we always refer to her as "him" anyway. Is it sad that we still talk about Cyril despite not having seen him for months?


----------



## kittykat

lifeizsweet said:


> They live on my bin bags!


:lol: :lol: I find them right outside the back door and when its dark ...... *crunch* :scared:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

kittykat said:


> :lol: :lol: I find them right outside the back door and when its dark ...... *crunch* :scared:


EWWWW Kittykat, you eat them :scared:  :arf: :lol:


----------



## kittykat

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> EWWWW Kittykat, you eat them :scared:  :arf: :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol: I don't like the sound they make under my feet :scared:


----------



## lifeizsweet

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> EWWWW Kittykat, you eat them :scared:  :arf: :lol:


We're all suffering from this recession! ...girl's gotta eat...:thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad

kittykat said:


> :lol: :lol: I find them right outside the back door and when its dark ...... *crunch* :scared:


I have done this loads and its discusting lol


----------



## snail_love

OHH! *slaps cheeks in shock* that horrible


----------



## thedeans

OH saw a baby hedgehog last night when putting some rubbish into the bins -first sign of one this year


----------



## JJAK

We saw a liccle robin red breast when walking the dogs yesterday...thought theyd of all migrated by now!!


----------



## greyhounder

Just finished brushing my brothers dog.
She looks Beutiful  . 
xx:lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade

i just joined today so thought i would join in the chat


----------



## bullet

Carla-Jade said:


> i just joined today so thought i would join in the chat


Welcome by the way, i think there are a few more lurking somewhere near


----------



## Carla-Jade

i love a good chat lol so i had to post a quick hello. im quite animal mad too which helps


----------



## sequeena

Welcome Carla!


----------



## Carla-Jade

well its all quiet here... alll the pets are quiet. that must mean there is seom mischief occuring!

thanks for the welcome

Carla-Jade


----------



## bullet

sequeena said:


> Welcome Carla!


Oh! i see, welcome carla, no hello bullet Anyway i hope things are looking good your end young lady


----------



## Carla-Jade

bullet said:


> Oh! i see, welcome carla, no hello bullet Anyway i hope things are looking good your end young lady


 hello sweetie!  well the pup is resting, hamsters are quiet & the hedgehog is wheeling. all while i eat melon & watch big brother  how are you?


----------



## bullet

Carla-Jade said:


> well its all quiet here... alll the pets are quiet. that must mean there is seom mischief occuring!
> 
> thanks for the welcome
> 
> Carla-Jade


Thats the problem, you think, oh, i've got a quick few minutes while its quiet i'll just go on pf, and then wow, its 5 hours later:lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade

ooops how did that happen hours? lol i can see that happening!! type with one hand while sort the pets with the other :001_cool:


----------



## bullet

Carla-Jade said:


> ooops how did that happen hours? lol i can see that happening!! type with one hand while sort the pets with the other :001_cool:


My family always take the pee cos i spend too much time on here:lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade

im ok i live by myself with the pets so i can spend all day here


----------



## bullet

Carla-Jade said:


> im ok i live by myself with the pets so i can spend all day here


i would if i could, its like a big mostly happy family on here, and you're always gunna get a laugh:thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade

i like a laugh (have to being a northerner!) dont mind a laugh at myself either- i always admit to stupid stuff which usually gets a giggle too


----------



## bullet

Carla-Jade said:


> i like a laugh (have to being a northerner!) dont mind a laugh at myself either- i always admit to stupid stuff which usually gets a giggle too


Bloody 'ell, you must be my twin sister i never thought i had:lol: although i'm a southener


----------



## Carla-Jade

thats well freaky!! i was a twin & my dads a southerner! :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

Yay for southerners:thumbup:


----------



## bullet

Carla-Jade said:


> thats well freaky!! i was a twin & my dads a southerner! :lol:


you never know, i could be your dad:lol: now that would be spooky:scared:


----------



## bullet

$hAzZa said:


> Yay for southerners:thumbup:


oh bugger! peace shattered:lol: hello shazza:thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa

bullet said:


> you never know, i could be your dad:lol:


That would be enough to stop anybody's heart :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

bullet said:


> oh bugger! peace shattered:lol: hello shazza:thumbup:


You can't shatter what's not there hey bullet


----------



## poohdog

$hAzZa said:


> Yay for southerners:thumbup:


They can't talk properly...what's a Far Brigade and a Carsle? Do you mean Fire Brigade and Castle?


----------



## $hAzZa

poohdog said:


> They can't talk properly...what's a Far Brigade and a Carsle? Do you mean Fire Brigade and Castle


I'm not one of those westcountry farmer people with tractors, I feel insulted! lol x


----------



## bullet

poohdog said:


> They can't talk properly...what's a Far Brigade and a Carsle? Do you mean Fire Brigade and Castle?


i can, hiy niy brine coy:thumbup:


----------



## bullet

$hAzZa said:


> I'm not one of those westcountry farmer people with tractors, I feel insulted! lol x


Nor am i, be i bucks, be i buggery


----------



## Carla-Jade

do we look alike?! lol im a proper daddys girl & we are very much alike. ayayyyy for my dad!!


----------



## $hAzZa

bullet said:


> i can, hiy niy brine coy:thumbup:


Your the worst ambassador for the south I have ever seen lol


----------



## poohdog

$hAzZa said:


> I'm not one of those westcountry farmer people with tractors, I feel insulted! lol x


It's not them it's the TV brigade... announcers and the like.


----------



## bullet

Carla-Jade said:


> do we look alike?! lol im a proper daddys girl & we are very much alike. ayayyyy for my dad!!


you can see me in my albums on my profile, i feel sorry for you if you look like me:scared: :lol:


----------



## $hAzZa

Carla-Jade said:


> do we look alike?!


God hope you don't, what a horrible fate that would be!


----------



## bullet

$hAzZa said:


> Your the worst ambassador for the south I have ever seen lol


why? ive got the looks, i talk proper, and i can hold an intelligent conversation


----------



## $hAzZa

poohdog said:


> It's not them it's the TV brigade... announcers and the like.


I can't read, I can't write
But that don't really matter
I live in the westcountry
And drive round in my tractor
:lol:


----------



## bullet

poohdog said:


> It's not them it's the TV brigade... announcers and the like.


most of them are jocks, paddy's or geordies:lol:


----------



## bullet

$hAzZa said:


> I can't read, I can't write
> But that don't really matter
> I live in the westcountry
> And drive round in my tractor
> :lol:


moy dear:lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade

HAHA you sound like my dad!! but dont look like him!


----------



## $hAzZa

bullet said:


> why? ive got the looks, i talk proper, and i can hold an intelligent conversation


In your head maybe, but as soon as your mouth opens all sophistication goes down the drain


----------



## bullet

$hAzZa said:


> In your head maybe, but as soon as your mouth opens all sophistication goes down the drain


its lucky i dont suffer low self esteem you know :001_tongue:


----------



## bullet

Carla-Jade said:


> HAHA you sound like my dad!! but dont look like him!


thats cos i'm unique:thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa

bullet said:


> its lucky i dont suffer low self esteem you know :001_tongue:


Me neither, I speak my mind, which sometimes upsets touchy people :thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa

bullet said:


> thats cos i'm unique:thumbup:


Awww, your very SPESHAL :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bullet

well, i'm off to bed, falling asleep, see you all tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade

i will be here! i like it here its cool!


----------



## $hAzZa

Nitey nite bullet xx


----------



## $hAzZa

Carla-Jade said:


> i will be here! i like it here its cool!


We can still have fun without the diurnal people:thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade

im slightly mental socould have a giggle all the time


----------



## $hAzZa

Carla-Jade said:


> im slightly mental socould have a giggle all the time


This is pf, your surrounded by mad peeps:crazy::crazy:


----------



## Carla-Jade

im so gonna fit in here!


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

*My cat got stuck in a dryer and now she has no tail:[....she still has her balance lol.*


----------



## bullet

Rebeccaforcats said:


> *My cat got stuck in a dryer and now she has no tail:[....she still has her balance lol.*


Hi! and welcome to the madhouse, that was a good random post:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Rebeccaforcats said:


> *My cat got stuck in a dryer and now she has no tail:[....she still has her balance lol.*


Welcome to pf. That was random I have been known to do random posts myself nothing wrong with that lol.


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

I know it was a random post but as always im RANDOM...


----------



## Carla-Jade

nowt wrong with random!


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

Ahh but it can backfire say u were doin a test then u put random answers...no marks lol


----------



## Carla-Jade

Rebeccaforcats said:


> Ahh but it can backfire say u were doin a test then u put random answers...no marks lol


 i did that omce!!!


----------



## Guest

Rebeccaforcats said:


> Ahh but it can backfire say u were doin a test then u put random answers...no marks lol


Can back fire but I have never had it back fire.:lol: I've got a random head on today.


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

> Can back fire but I have never had it back fire. I've got a random head on today.


Iv had it back fire twice..once i said random food for a takeaway because i didnt know what have 2nd time was when i wasnt listening to my mate and i said yes to "do u want clean my whole house" evilll


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

so im reeeaaly unlucky


----------



## Guest

Rebeccaforcats said:


> Iv had it back fire twice..once i said random food for a takeaway because i didnt know what have 2nd time was whe i wasnt listening to my mate and i said yes to "do u want clean my whole house" evilll


My fantail goldfish Patches is haveing a mad half hour. There is a first time for everything as my auntie and nan used to say.


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

I have now got a staffie  i named her kia (btw shes a dog)

I have never really liked dogs but shes alright shes only a puppy :thumbsup:


----------



## Tink82

danielled said:


> My fantail goldfish Patches is haveing a mad half hour. There is a first time for everything as *my auntie and nan* used to say.


Not the same person?!


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

hahaha my cat Hope has just fell of the sofa and landed on my dog :lol:


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

this is kia :]


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

sorry it aint showed it
>:I


----------



## Guest

Rebeccaforcats said:


> this is kia :]


No picture is showing just got a box with a little red cross.


----------



## airjacobs

I spoke to my nan aswell to see if we had her would she watch her til storms pups are bigger and she said yes. I have always wanted 3 colour cockers. i have 2 of those colours who have turned out to be the most perfect cockers ever (so far) and chocolate roan and tan is the other colour i would like to have


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

sorreh about pic >.< it didnt show ill try again


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

http://www.petforums.co.uk/album.php?albumid=4206

Ok lets try now this is kia..


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

The pic shows kia my dog (shes a girl)


----------



## Guest

Rebeccaforcats said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/album.php?albumid=4206
> 
> Ok lets try now this is kia..


Awww cute think it worked this time.:thumbup: Goes to find out if there is a way to stop orange sending annoying text messages lol.


----------



## Carla-Jade

Rebeccaforcats said:


> hahaha my cat Hope has just fell of the sofa and landed on my dog :lol:


that made me giggle!!


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

Kia is being soooo naughty shes nabbin me socks >:I


----------



## airjacobs

I spoke to my nan aswell to see if we had her would she watch her til storms pups are bigger and she said yes. I have always wanted 3 colour cockers. i have 2 of those colours who have turned out to be the most perfect cockers ever (so far) and chocolate roan and tan is the other colour i would like to have.


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

welcome to pf btw random post


----------



## dunno

Random rocks!!


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

hellooooooo


----------



## bullet

Last one out left the light on:lol:


----------



## Pety

night is too young...


----------



## bullet

Pety said:


> night is too young...


Most of em have put thier teeth in the glass by the bed and gone to sleep:lol:


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> Most of em have put thier teeth in the glass by the bed and gone to sleep:lol:


Have no fear I'm here.:thumbup:


----------



## bullet

danielled said:


> Have no fear I'm here.:thumbup:


hello Dan, hows you?


----------



## Guest

bullet said:


> hello Dan, hows you?


I would be ok if I could get rid of the hiccups.


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

i hate hiccups >.<


----------



## chloesimmons

the look sooooooooooo cute i have 5 dogz 2


----------



## chloesimmons

hi love the dogz they look sooooooooooo cute:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## valerie samantha

hi there im a newbie , i live in northamptonshire, with my partner al, 2 dogs, and my 2 budgies, i live on a beautiful park in a mobile home and i love it here,im hoping to make new friends, where do some of you live and what do you do. im only tryin to find my way around this lovely froum so far, im struggling lol anyway hi to you all from valerie samantha x


----------



## Carla-Jade

valerie samantha said:


> hi there im a newbie , i live in northamptonshire, with my partner al, 2 dogs, and my 2 budgies, i live on a beautiful park in a mobile home and i love it here,im hoping to make new friends, where do some of you live and what do you do. im only tryin to find my way around this lovely froum so far, im struggling lol anyway hi to you all from valerie samantha x


well what would you like to know? im 28, live in West Cumbria with 3 hamsters, an african pygmy hedgehog & my whippet pup willow (my dad has bramble her sister) i love it here & seem to be here every day after work


----------



## bullet

valerie samantha said:


> hi there im a newbie , i live in northamptonshire, with my partner al, 2 dogs, and my 2 budgies, i live on a beautiful park in a mobile home and i love it here,im hoping to make new friends, where do some of you live and what do you do. im only tryin to find my way around this lovely froum so far, im struggling lol anyway hi to you all from valerie samantha x


Hi neighbour! I'm in Bucks:thumbup:


----------



## Pudding

I am at work right now tu tu tu
well i go home at 3.20pm so just about to put my coat on
Bob is here with me, thats my Dog he is a cocker, he comes to work with 
me every day, he seems to like it, he meets lot of people and the staff
he gos out for a run in the woods before work, and to the wildlife park
at lunch time, so its not a bad life for him, he dose Agility as well, he is good at it, its me that lets him down :lol: we also do a bit of genral training on a sunday
well thats it iam off home now, think i mite light the fire, it a bit chilly, what shall i have for my dinner...... see you


----------



## snoopydo

Went to work a 1.30 Had 5 Dogs booked...A Dalmation, A Springer, 2 labs and The Most Gorgous Cocker Spaniel A liver colour I've Never seen 1 this colour before and I've been Grooming dogs for 31 years 

Got in at 8.15 just chilling now after a shower


----------



## Pudding

all most time to go home for the weekend ... 
got to do the week shopping tonight on my way home
i would like to see if i could go to Richmond park 
on Saturday to see the Red Deer Rutting but it may have to waite 
untill next weekend.....


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww i nearly cried when 2 of my kittens left me today to go with their new owners  and still not had our dinner the pork is still cooking  *


My baby rabbits are going to their new homes next week it will be a very sad day


----------



## orchid1

Aw thats sad you must get sooo attached to them ...the breeder who sold me my dog got so upset when all the puppies left even I felt sorry for her ..still I send her a xmas card giving an update about "her" baby and how he is doing......


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com

Awww! I love pugs a few of my neighbours have got them and I always imagined that they would feel coarse but they are actually really soft to touch. The breeder we got Frankie from breeds pugs and she showed me a litter that had been born the night before. They looked like little hamsters so cute! We are having puppies of our own next year , fingers crossed! and I can't imagine what it will be like saying goodbye to them. Although we do plan to keep a couple of girls for my collection if we get any.


----------



## orchid1

Thats true about pugs there coat looks really rough but they have very soft fur ...they are clever little things too .. and very loyal and affectionate love mine to bits


----------



## Rebeccaforcats

I know the feeling I remember when my 3 kittens left :'( shame


----------



## 0123456789

http://www.petforums.co.uk/reptile-classifieds/148182-leopard-gecko-bearded-dragon.html

Please can any person with any opinions on reptiles as pets check out my thread


----------



## feathered bird lover

hi, iv'e had a lovely day, my pets are happy. OH happy. sun shining. work was ok, what could be better.


----------



## ToxicLove

I can't be arsed to read 720+ pages of messages.
Can someone give me the condensed version? :001_tongue:


----------



## victoriaaa

Was going to read through the thread then noticed it was 700+ pages..

Nice idea  people should chat more...Urm so the sun is shining again  jessie has been walked and is napping, ive done the house work.. so going to sit with a cuppa and the strawberrys i picked yest and have a good nosey about on here.


----------



## Carla-Jade

i have a whippet on my back, my dad mowing my lawn & im trying to do my work for class tomorrow!


----------



## nelfie

Just thought I'd keep the thread going by introducing myself. I'm new to the forum and have decided to join as am feeling sad about the loss of my dear Betty dog and wanting to chat and be with animal friendly people. I have my long haired fluffball cat Dolly with me still. We're looking after each other.


----------



## RAINYBOW

nelfie said:


> Just thought I'd keep the thread going by introducing myself. I'm new to the forum and have decided to join as am feeling sad about the loss of my dear Betty dog and wanting to chat and be with animal friendly people. I have my long haired fluffball cat Dolly with me still. We're looking after each other.


Sorry for your loss 

This is a bit of an older thread so might not get spotted but welcome to the forum 

There is a Rainbow Bridge section if you wanted to post a tribute to Betty xx


----------



## Rolosmum

well i have done my first working day since returning from an amazing cruise holiday, boy did i have the post holiday blues!

We survived the day with four childminded children here, mainly cos my daughter who couldnt do her football course because of a small foot injury at the end of the holiday, entertained the kids for us brilliantly!!


----------



## hrfroggatt

i love chatting my friends think i am miss chatter box from The MR...... MEN THE MR MEN THE MR MEN.... YEEEHHHHHHH THE MR MENNN OOOOOOOOHHHHHHH THE MR MEN WWWWAAAA THE MR MEN !!!!!!


----------



## sandieann

I guess you like the Mr Men, Just a little bit.


----------



## Waterlily

sandieann said:


> I guess you like the Mr Men, Just a little bit.


whatever gave you that idea


----------



## Waterlily

hrfroggatt said:


> i love chatting my friends think i am miss chatter box from The MR...... MEN THE MR MEN THE MR MEN.... YEEEHHHHHHH THE MR MENNN OOOOOOOOHHHHHHH THE MR MEN WWWWAAAA THE MR MEN !!!!!!





sandieann said:


> I guess you like the Mr Men, Just a little bit.


are you related or you just had the same siggie idea


----------



## chrisd

Anyone been watching the X Factor?


----------



## Mr Gizmo

chrisd said:


> Anyone been watching the X Factor?


Hell no !!!!!!!,I'll leave that to the youngsters.


----------



## Superash

What do you mean? Arguments on here? Never!!!!


----------



## Zaros

Superash said:


> What do you mean? Arguments on here? Never!!!!


They're not arguments as such.

It's just that some folks deliberately like to rock the boat and then they complain to the captain because they're getting wet.


----------



## springerpete

O.k. Maybe we can discuss, life, the universe and mans place within it, and why I seem to be incapable of producing a soft boiled egg ??? Mine are always either' Snotty or so hard they could be classed as an offensive weapon.


----------



## Zaros

springerpete said:


> O.k. Maybe we can discuss, life, the universe and mans place within it, and why I seem to be incapable of producing a soft boiled egg ??? Mine are always either' Snotty or so hard they could be classed as an offensive weapon.


Jeezues! I can't abide 'snotty' eggs.

It's bad enough having phlegm in your throat. That oozey texure just makes me wanna


----------



## peds

Zaros said:


> Jeezues! I can't abide 'snotty' eggs.


Fun game you can play with an egg - make someone a cup of tea, crack an egg into it. The egg sinks, lurking at the bottom until the final gulp.


----------



## Rukamoochi

Have you ever tried baking an egg inside an avocado half? Delicious on toast.


----------



## kathryn43

hi how we all doing


----------



## x PIXIE x

kathryn43 said:


> hi how we all doing


hi, its so cold here


----------



## Bisbow

Hi, may I join in ?

Not done a lot today, had my hair cut this morning and feel less like s shaggy sheepdog now.
I pop in and out here all day, I have dodgey hips and need to sit down a lot so since I found you I an often looking, even if I don;t post, I don't want to make a fool of myself and thats not difficult believe me.

Barbara


----------



## floppylopper

x PIXIE x said:


> hi, its so cold here


Not some much here.


----------



## RaquelSousa

floppylopper said:


> Not some much here.


Cold and rainy here =(


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

Its cold and rainy here too 



peds said:


> Fun game you can play with an egg - make someone a cup of tea, crack an egg into it. The egg sinks, lurking at the bottom until the final gulp.


 bleurgh!


----------



## Bisbow

Cold, wet and windy here

Had to dash to Tesco this morning to get my dear old aunt a new iron, hers gave out. She's 98, independant as hell, she lives alone is still mobile useing a trolly to get about, we often have her here for a meal.
Anyway Keith looked at her iron. OMG, I think Eve used it to iron Adams figleaf it was that old.
Got her a nice new iron that does not weigh a ton. She's happy now she can keep her washing nice


----------



## RaquelSousa

I fully admire and respect old and independant people  I'm moving house next monday, speaking of iron I need to get one myself. Been living with friends and using theirs.


----------



## QualityDogKennels

The weather is meant to be warming up this week apart from the north east coast of England and guess where we are!! 
Anyway, off to York this evening to watch York City FC parade as they won the Conference play-offs and are back in the big league so to speak.


----------



## Bisbow

Have a good time.

Hope it warms up, we are going to King's Lynn on Thursday for a weekend with the dog club so want some sunshine


----------



## Goldstar

It's very warm here today, I hate the warm weather rrr:


----------



## leighhawkes89

Id just like to say how much i love my dog and how my world evolves around him and his happiness he is my baby and i have never loved anything so much as i have my Bruno.

Im sad i know im sorry


----------



## Goldstar

leighhawkes89 said:


> Id just like to say how much i love my dog and how my world evolves around him and his happiness he is my baby and i have never loved anything so much as i have my Bruno.
> 
> Im sad i know im sorry


No, you're not sad


----------



## leighhawkes89

can anyone help me im trying to change my signiture and add a timeline for how long ive had my dog but it wont let me change it i think im doing it wrong ... i want to put a few pictures up in the signiture this is so difficult please help? x


----------



## Ingrid25

You need the HTML for the website, then paste that into the box up here somewhere ^ With mountains and a little sun on it

New to this thread, so HI!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## animales

Are everybody so judgemental on this forum? Hehe

I was hoping on getting some answers and all I got was questions and telling me that I shouldnt adopt dogs.


----------



## bullet

animales said:


> Are everybody so judgemental on this forum? Hehe
> 
> I was hoping on getting some answers and all I got was questions and telling me that I shouldnt adopt dogs.


Hi, welcome to the mad house. Not everyone is judgemental. Theres some that judge and some thats mental. I'm the latter :crazy:


----------



## AlexTurley

animales said:


> Are everybody so judgemental on this forum? Hehe
> 
> I was hoping on getting some answers and all I got was questions and telling me that I shouldnt adopt dogs.


heyyy  i saw ur post in cat chat. hope we can help u can always leave me a message on my profile if u had any questions.

got my bengal boy he is a nutter


----------



## pawsforthought58

I'm in too 

What are we all talking about then?!

I have fish for dinner. Which will probably bring in the neighbour's cat again. Yesterday I found him asleep on my ironing board the monkey! My clothes are going to be hairy very soon...


----------

